# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Abril 2012 (2a parte) Oteando el suelo. No, Sacyr, tú no. Tú a los 0,66



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

Dado que el líder nos ofrece un servidor infalible a cambio de que los hilos no superen las 4.000 respuestas... no tentemos a la suerte.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

pole creo ?

y que suba BBVA cojones ya :Baile:


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Abr 2012)

Larga en el miniibex..... No me atrevo a más.... 

Yo les canto canciones..... "Gira de una vez que tu padre y tu madre ya se han girado"


----------



## Mulder (18 Abr 2012)

Wrong title!

Espero 

Hola mama, mira salgo en la pole!


----------



## todos_mienten (18 Abr 2012)

Que mala pinta está tomando esto.

Vamos a ver si podemos ayudar en algo:


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (18 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pole creo ?
> 
> y que suba BBVA cojones ya :Baile:



Que baje que baje todo! Así puedo entrar bien desde cero, luego ya subimos juntos y eso, compañero ::::

Estás muy empufado, en cuánto las compraste?


----------



## faraico (18 Abr 2012)

Sitio.......


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Abr 2012)

Pillo primera página de Hilo mítico y tal...


----------



## Francisco Camps (18 Abr 2012)

Habrá que seguir comprando


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Que baje que baje todo! Así puedo entrar bien desde cero, luego ya subimos juntos y eso, compañero ::::
> 
> Estás muy empufado, en cuánto las compraste?



no lo siento MV quiere platita , lo que le pase a ustec no le importa na :fiufiu:

ya llegara la hora de entrar a comprar las baratijas pero no coma ansias compañero


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Que baje que baje todo! Así puedo entrar bien desde cero, luego ya subimos juntos y eso, compañero ::::
> 
> Estás muy empufado, en cuánto las compraste?



las acabo de comprar a 5,19 pensando solo en el vencimiento , aunque quien sabe


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Veis a un gobierno PPero prohibiendo los cortos?



¿Lo dices por Marianico?


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (18 Abr 2012)

Que prohiban los cortos, será peor todavía, xD, es como trucar la baraja por admitir que somos completamente incapaces de hacer nada con las actuales reglas.

Dentro de poco la rae añadirá a las acepciones de guano:

España


----------



## todos_mienten (18 Abr 2012)

IBE de nuevo en mínimos.


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

Huele a trampa.


----------



## sirpask (18 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Lo dices por Marianico?




Por conocer a cuantos se empepitan un dia me vi metido en el Hilo del IBex, aun hubo mas menuda pesadilla... viendo a Iberdrola bajando a toda pastilla... 

Y A full de liquidez tome una decision ... a ver si marianico hecha una mano XDD


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Abr 2012)

SAN a 4,84 euros.
ya queda menos para los 3.. (poc a poc y bona lletra)

partidazo ayer.. el madrid es el fiel reflejo de la casta hispanistani.. y hacia donde va el reino. 
y el campechano pidiendo perdon.. jo jo.. (me recuerda a pepe despues del pisoton a messi)

hora para MIS largos!


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

El Dax a menos de 400 puntos del Ibex...


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> El Dax a menos de 400 puntos del Ibex...



El SP más del doble desde los mínimos del 2009. El IBEX pegado a ellos.


----------



## tatur (18 Abr 2012)

vale, España se va a la mierda, pero algo se nos escapa que se esta descontando.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Abr 2012)

Pasaba a saludar y eso, que me tienen el bono trucado.

Mama mía......


----------



## faraico (18 Abr 2012)

perdidos los 7.100....sin paracaidas que vamos...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Vale 

ahora me entero yo que hay nuevo hilo


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

tatur dijo:


> vale, España se va a la mierda, pero algo se nos escapa que se esta descontando.



No descartes, está por ver, que haya una vuelta de cojones en el IBEX.
Las etapas de máxima volatilidad está en suelos y techos.

Evidentemente esto puede pasar en 6800 .... y esta tarde también.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

18 valores perdiendo más de un 3%, entre ellos los 6 grandes: Rep, Ibe, BBVA, SAN, Tef e Inditex.


----------



## Snowball (18 Abr 2012)

> perdidos los 7.100....sin paracaidas que vamos



¿Siguiente resistencia?


----------



## todos_mienten (18 Abr 2012)

De Carpatos:

"Según se comenta en mercado hay declaraciones de militares de Corea del Norte que afirman que están listos para una guerra con Corea del Sur. Y a este gente no le podían poner gratis el Canal Plus Liga a ver si se entretenían con algo...parece que se aburren..."


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

Snowball dijo:


> ¿Siguiente resistencia?




Las resistencias son cada 10 puntos. Los soportes no existen.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Abr 2012)

¿soy el unico que no ve la pagina 2?


----------



## Snowball (18 Abr 2012)

> Según se comenta en mercado hay declaraciones de militares de Corea del Norte que afirman que están listos para una guerra con Corea del Sur



Bah!

Llevan "preparados" más de medio siglo


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

Repasando los valores del IBEX, hoy ha sido un sell off en toda regla.
Ahora mismo el pesimismo es máximo, nadie da un duro por el futuro de España.


----------



## Snowball (18 Abr 2012)

> Las resistencias son cada 10 puntos. Los soportes no existen.



Gracias. Me dejas más tranquilo


----------



## AssGaper (18 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> 18 valores perdiendo más de un 3%, entre ellos los 6 grandes: Rep, Ibe, BBVA, SAN, Tef e Inditex.



Descuentan ya las nacionalizaciones de dichas empresas en Argentina.

Algo feo se está cociendo, aunque hay rumores de dejar a España un año más para que llegue al 3% de deficit...


----------



## aksarben (18 Abr 2012)

BMEeeee?... BMEeee... ¿Estas ahíiii? BMEeee... Sal ratita, quiero verte la colita...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Abr 2012)

No hay que ponerse nervioso. Este es un momento buenísimo para estar en liquidez, como ha dicho Janus, ya no quedan ni largos ni cortos en el mercado.
El lunes hacemos nuevos mínimos, el martes nuevo mínimo y rebotón. Hoy todos los largos de ayer fuera y nuevos mínimos. Ahora subirán solos... 

Saludos...


----------



## lokeno100 (18 Abr 2012)

pillo sitio en hilo mítico, cuánto vale ya las acciones de sacyr vallehermoso?


----------



## burbufilia (18 Abr 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> Habrá que seguir comprando



Vamos, que para salvar el culo, sólo nos queda tirar de martingalas y rezarle al niño Jesús


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> pillo sitio en hilo mítico, cuánto vale ya las acciones de sacyr vallehermoso?



Lo que tu quieras

¿qué tienes en los bolsillos?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> perdidos los 7.100....sin paracaidas que vamos...



siga posteando cada diez minutos por favor


----------



## burbufilia (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Repasando los valores del IBEX, hoy ha sido un sell off en toda regla.
> Ahora mismo el pesimismo es máximo, nadie da un duro por el futuro de España.



Yo lo de hoy no lo contaría. La bajada de hoy es por razones tangibles: la liquidación parcial de REP e IBE. Lo jodido es que la cosa continúe los próximos días


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Abr 2012)

Al final Votin entrará en Ibe. Ventanilla o pasillo para el bus? :cook:


----------



## Claca (18 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No hay que ponerse nervioso. Este es un momento buenísimo para estar en liquidez, como ha dicho Janus, ya no quedan ni largos ni cortos en el mercado.
> El lunes hacemos nuevos mínimos, el martes nuevo mínimo y rebotón. Hoy todos los largos de ayer fuera y nuevos mínimos. Ahora subirán solos...
> 
> Saludos...



Añado también que la encuesta de sentimiento en España es la más negativa desde marzo de 2009.


----------



## burbufilia (18 Abr 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> pillo sitio en hilo mítico, cuánto vale ya las acciones de sacyr vallehermoso?



Según una leyenda alemana, una ama de casa fue a la bolsa de Madrid a vender sus títulos de acciones de Sacyr en una carretilla. En cuanto acordó un precio de venta, se encontró con que le robaron la carretilla, pero le dejaron en el suelo los títulos de las acciones.


----------



## faraico (18 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> siga posteando cada diez minutos por favor



Me gusta más su estilo...del "vamos putita dame platita" al "vamos hijode***** sube cabrón".....:Aplauso:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Abr 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> SAN a 4,84 euros.
> ya queda menos para los 3.. (poc a poc y bona lletra)
> 
> partidazo ayer.. el madrid es el fiel reflejo de la casta hispanistani.. y hacia donde va el reino.
> ...



largos cerrados.


----------



## Jsn (18 Abr 2012)

Como dijo aquel, hay que invertir cuando el pánico corra por las calles.



> Hay una norma no escrita en los mercados que, salvo que el sistema capitalista colapse completamente (cosa para la que deberíamos tener bastante mala suerte, considerando sus varios siglos de vida), se verifica una y otra vez: *cuando el pánico es total, se suele estar muy cerca del piso del mercado; por el contrario, cuando la euforia es total, se suele estar cerca del techo.*



Yo ya he comprado un fondo de IBEX. Sólo una parte del capital total previsto. Lo iré aportando los próximos 18 meses y luego a esperar que vuelvan las cosas a la normalidad.
Si España no quiebra, la bolsa subirá como un cohete.
Si España quiebra, las buenas empresas con negocios en el exterior no lo harán. Sus acciones subirán.


----------



## lokeno100 (18 Abr 2012)

Snowball dijo:


> Gracias. Me dejas más tranquilo



guarrito, háblanos si el ibex mañana subirá o bajará, habrá guano del bueno o del normal, impresionanos con tu sabiduría guananera guarrito, el spread a 10 años creo que se está calentando otra vez.


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No hay que ponerse nervioso. Este es un momento buenísimo para estar en liquidez, como ha dicho Janus, ya no quedan ni largos ni cortos en el mercado.
> El lunes hacemos nuevos mínimos, el martes nuevo mínimo y rebotón. Hoy todos los largos de ayer fuera y nuevos mínimos. Ahora subirán solos...
> 
> Saludos...



Yo creo que es así. No estamos hablando de que estamos en 8600 en el IBEX. Estamos en 7100 y hemos bajado el 20% en un mes aproximadamente. Desde luego que ahora el r/r es interesante.

Evidentemente que pueden bajarlo más pero ahora es cuando ya hay mucho más que ganar que perder. Es la tormenta perfecta que comentábamos esta mañana. Esto sucede (lo de TEF, IBR, SAN, BBVA y REP) con el IBEX en 10.000 y esos días se llevan un 20% perfectamente. El caso es que con ese pesimismo existente, no lo están tirando a lo bestia como se acostumbra a hacer en otras ocasiones. Estamos en días de que un día lo bajan el 3% y otro día lo suben el 2%. El cambio está en cuando rompan la secuencia y haya dos días del 3% en positivo. Entonces el que quiera sentarse en el autobus, ya va con un 6% de velocidad perdida. Es momento de decidir en términos r/r. Cada uno responsable de su decisión.
Yo voy montado (y protegido vía stop loss, una cosa no quita la otra) en SAN (protegido en el punto de entrada 4,78), Bankinter, Iberdrola, DAX (verde desde 6580 por lo que ahí ya no pierdo) e IBEX. También llego alguna usana pero el tomate está aquí.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (18 Abr 2012)

Jsn dijo:


> Como dijo aquel, hay que invertir cuando el pánico corra por las calles.
> Yo ya he comprado un fondo de IBEX. Sólo una parte del capital total previsto. Lo iré aportando los próximos 18 meses y luego a esperar que vuelvan.
> Si España no quiebra, la bolsa subirá como un cohete.
> Si España quiebra, las buenas empresas con negocios en el exterior no lo harán. Sus acciones subirán.




¡Ojo! También puede darse la recuperación en *L*


----------



## J-Z (18 Abr 2012)

Parece que biene guanista la cosa no?


----------



## sirpask (18 Abr 2012)

Joer IBE acercándose al -9%.. Sí es que no aprendo Xddd..::


----------



## burbufilia (18 Abr 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> ¡Ojo! También puede darse la recuperación en *L*



Si no quiebra y España se queda en L, la bolsa subirá bastante. El Ibex está descontando el peor de los escenarios. No lo digo yo, lo dice el hecho de que el Ibex es literalmente el peor índice del mundo en lo que llevamos de año. El peor.


----------



## burbufilia (18 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Joer IBE acercándose al -9%.. Sí es que no aprendo Xddd..::



Pregunta tonta: ¿no había colocado ya Floren el papel? Por qué sigue bajando? Por saltos de stops?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Si no quiebra y España se queda en L, la bolsa subirá bastante. El Ibex está descontando el peor de los escenarios. No lo digo yo, lo dice el hecho de que el Ibex es literalmente el peor índice del mundo en lo que llevamos de año. El peor.



Con mucha diferencia.


----------



## J-Z (18 Abr 2012)

España ya es Grecia, el rescate será este año.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 Abr 2012)

Marchando unas iberdrollings a 3,57.

¿Quién da la vez con pandoro?.


----------



## aitor33 (18 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Marchando unas iberdrollings a 3,57.
> 
> ¿Quién da la vez con pandoro?.



Lo mismo de lo mismo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Abr 2012)

Ojo a TRE. No está perdiendo los minimos de los últimos dias por mucho. Si esto pepona, es candidato del bueno.


----------



## JoTaladro (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> .............
> 
> Yo voy montado (y protegido vía stop loss, una cosa no quita la otra) en SAN (protegido en el punto de entrada 4,78), Bankinter, Iberdrola, DAX (verde desde 6580 por lo que ahí ya no pierdo) e IBEX. También llego alguna usana pero el tomate está aquí.



Tienes ahora mismo SAN en 4.82


----------



## diosmercado (18 Abr 2012)

Me huelo a que en la apertura americana va a haber un latigazo. Estan calentando motores.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 Abr 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Lo mismo de lo mismo



No se crea. También llevo bankinteres a 3,24. He pillado el kit completo para el perfecto enmandrilamiento ::


----------



## AssGaper (18 Abr 2012)

Velon rojo en el SP500 y el IBEX ya ni se inmuta. O sube o sube.


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

Agárrense, la próxima media hora es importante.


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Iberdrola y repsol en Abril han recibido tortas mil


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Velon rojo en el SP500 y el IBEX ya ni se inmuta. O sube o sube.



Velón rojo respecto al cierre de ayer que fue de gran subida. Respecto a los futuros, nada nuevo respecto a las 15:29.
Vamos a ver si el SP busca los 1404 aprox. o algo más.


----------



## aitor33 (18 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> No se crea. También llevo bankinteres a 3,24. He pillado el kit completo para el perfecto enmandrilamiento ::



parecido a Ud. yo he optado por Telecinco a 3.73 para hacer honor a la rima cuando se acerque Pandoro


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Agárrense, la próxima media hora es importante.



Si pega subidón, nos vamos a hartar de mirar para arriba durante días.


----------



## burbufilia (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Velón rojo respecto al cierre de ayer que fue de gran subida. Respecto a los futuros, nada nuevo respecto a las 15:29.
> Vamos a ver si el SP busca los 1404 aprox. o algo más.



Ésa es otra. El ratio Ibex/Sp o Ibex/Euro50 debe de ser el más bajo de la historia. En cambio, el tío Juanlu dice que lo que está de moda es ponerse corto en Ibex y largo en cualquier otro


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

En el scalping de minutos se ve bien. Es un timeframe muy corto para ser concluyentes pero ahí se ve ganas de subir. Vamos a ver si lo suben.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Abr 2012)

Curioso, todas las empresas del IBEX bajan excepto Grifols. Esa que quiere nuestro plasma. :o


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si pega subidón, nos vamos a hartar de mirar para arriba durante días.



dios le oiga amigo gacela en pepitoria :


----------



## AssGaper (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Velón rojo respecto al cierre de ayer que fue de gran subida. Respecto a los futuros, nada nuevo respecto a las 15:29.
> Vamos a ver si el SP busca los 1404 aprox. o algo más.



Exacto, pero me faltaba añadir en mi comentario que la escala gráfica era en minutos.
Pruebo suerte. 5 Largos ibex en 7119 SL 7089
Vendido en 7140.


----------



## wetpiñata (18 Abr 2012)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Curioso, todas las empresas del IBEX bajan excepto Grifols. Esa que quiere nuestro plasma. :o



Es que no sé que iluminado ha propuesto que legalicen pagar dinero por transfusiones a gente que se le haya acabado la prestación...


----------



## faraico (18 Abr 2012)

alla vamos


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Descuentan ya las nacionalizaciones de dichas empresas en Argentina.
> 
> Algo feo se está cociendo, aunque hay rumores de dejar a España un año más para que llegue al 3% de deficit...



Iberdrola no opera en argentina.Yo creo que se esta descontando que algo gordo va a pasar en verano y que el tipo de interes del estado se va a poner en el 7%-8%.Eso significa que como minimo las empresas que operen en ese pais tendran que dar un 9%-10% via dividendos (No andamos muy lejos)


----------



## diosmercado (18 Abr 2012)

MV tienes mas ideas que un loco. Hace dos dias venias con el tema de la sobreventa y que luego seguiria cayendo. Ahora diciendo que ojala que suba y bla bla bla. Aportas cero valor añadido a tus comentarios con esa forma de escribir, aunque los mismos sean interesantes a veces.

Ya estan subiendo los usa y alemania. Estan como perros con espuma en la boca.

PD: se nota que aqui esta largo hasta el apuntador.


----------



## JoTaladro (18 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Exacto, pero me faltaba añadir en mi comentario que la escala gráfica era en minutos.
> Pruebo suerte. 5 Largos ibex en 7119 SL 7089



Cuando dices 5 largos es que compras 5 cfd's ibex no?


----------



## AssGaper (18 Abr 2012)

JoTaladro dijo:


> Cuando dices 5 largos es que compras 5 cfd's ibex no?



Exacto. Que son como si fueran 5 minibex. Si fueran futuros serian 10 lotes por cada indice a futuro, vamos una burrada.
Ya las he vendido en 7140


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Curioso, todas las empresas del IBEX bajan excepto Grifols. Esa que quiere nuestro plasma. :o



Se deben pensar que lo unico que queda de valor en este pais es la sangre de sus ciudadanos.....Pobrecillos cuando se den cuenta que el gobierno via impuestos ya nos ha dejado mas secos que la mojama


----------



## JoTaladro (18 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Exacto.
> Ya las he vendido en 7140



Pues te has sacado unos cuantos euritos. :


----------



## AssGaper (18 Abr 2012)

JoTaladro dijo:


> Pues te has sacado unos cuantos euritos. :



Unos 100 € aproximadamente, pero vamos. dinero que recupero de otra operacion, vamos que me quedo en tablas jeje


----------



## Claca (18 Abr 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...al-de-dolor-superado-iii-390.html#post6178349

Fijaos los objetivos alcistas que arrojan ambas proyecciones, tanto por doble suelo como por el segundo impulso. El gráfico recoge claramente la posibilidad de un nuevo momento de pánico en los mercados, pero a corto plazo la alcista puede precipitar un recorte que aleje en tiempo esa posibilidad, la lucha está ahí.


----------



## kemao2 (18 Abr 2012)

EL mercado está castigando duramente a las empresas mas endeudadas , dejando casi intactas a las que tienen mucho cash o 0 deudas , así que nuestros grandes gestores Ibex ya saben lo que tienen que hacer. Además de vender para pagar deudas , reducir gastos y aliviar caja para poder eliminar mediante ingresos ordinarios esas deudas.

Los planes de empresa deben ir en esa dirección, van a eliminar deudas lo mas rapido posible y a ser posible con las desinversiones minimas pues el valor actual es muy bajo, y lo que teme el mercado es que tengan que malvender, 


Esto tambien vale para el estado y sus empresas publicas que quiera privatizar.


----------



## Claca (18 Abr 2012)

Y por cierto, a votaaaaar:

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Se deben pensar que lo unico que queda de valor en este pais es la sangre de sus ciudadanos.....Pobrecillos cuando se den cuenta que el gobierno via impuestos ya nos ha dejado mas secos que la mojama



Llevo Grifols... igual me pongo un avatar de vampiro :XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

suban hijoeputas 

vamos gringos a por los 1430 :baba:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Llevo Grifols... igual me pongo un avatar de vampiro :XX::XX:



¿Y los que somos donantes qué hacemos? ¿Cortos o largos? :ouch:


----------



## Claca (18 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Llevo Grifols... igual me pongo un avatar de vampiro :XX::XX:



¿Puedo preguntar qué objetivos tienes en mente?


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Llevo Grifols... igual me pongo un avatar de vampiro :XX::XX:



Venga venga sorprendenos con algun nuevo avatar  Que te queda en cartera?


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Largo hasta los dientes


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Claca como ves las ibertrolillas?


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Abr 2012)

pillo sitio y eso


----------



## Abner (18 Abr 2012)

Pillando hueco para el día del guano final

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J-Z (18 Abr 2012)

Podemos hacer porra de cuando nos rescatan, yo creo que será en octubre ::


----------



## tatur (18 Abr 2012)

Preveo peponazo inminente, abrochense los cinturones.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Puedo preguntar qué objetivos tienes en mente?



Joven Claca, yo soy muy simple (recuerde que hace 4 meses no sabía ni que era un gap, ni cortos ni largos ni nada de nada de bolsa) 

Mi objetivo es no perder poder adquisitivo....Hace un mes, a la vista de como estaba el ibex vendí BME iberdrolas y bbva, compre en USA y para seguir el mercado español y no perderme pensé en grifols como valor refugio. 

Puede recuperar los 20 que tuvo, puede llegar a más pero mi objetivo no es numérico estricto, es por comparación con el resto.

Voy a pedir el título de Meiga broker del hilo


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Podemos hacer porra de cuando nos rescatan, yo creo que será en octubre ::



si, lo de ahora es un susto para q veamos q puede pasar si no pagamos :: nos han puesto la cabeza de caballo en la cama :: pero en octubre la refinitiva


----------



## faraico (18 Abr 2012)

el chulibex que no se decide....vamos para arriba, bonito...


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

pescanova y nh apenas caen


----------



## sirpask (18 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo entrar en Grifols o Inditex ...es de raros. Jeje


----------



## J-Z (18 Abr 2012)

Las previsiones que puso ayer el FMI son lo más grave de todo, deficit 3% en 2018 5 años de retraso de nada


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

Mas que un foro parece un grupo de terapia y psicoanalisis...

- "Hola me llamo Ghkgk e invierto en el Ibex".
- "Hola Gjhc... Gkhw... Hola!!".

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

caballeros,

preparen sus armaduras


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> caballeros,
> 
> preparen sus armaduras



Yo pongo el plasma y la sangre


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> caballeros,
> 
> preparen sus armaduras



S&P cercano al lugar del crimen...... 3 puntitos.....


----------



## sirpask (18 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> caballeros,
> 
> preparen sus armaduras


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


>



estos gashegos


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...al-de-dolor-superado-iii-390.html#post6178349
> 
> Fijaos los objetivos alcistas que arrojan ambas proyecciones, tanto por doble suelo como por el segundo impulso. El gráfico recoge claramente la posibilidad de un nuevo momento de pánico en los mercados, pero a corto plazo la alcista puede precipitar un recorte que aleje en tiempo esa posibilidad, la lucha está ahí.



a ver si puedes poner hoy el gráfico del ibex al final , hay una volatilidad trementa y un suelo hecho en minutaje en 7100-7160


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> caballeros,
> 
> preparen sus armaduras



Yo me voy a dormir la siesta. Les dejo en el fragor de la batalla. Además me voy como los valientes, con BME sin SL. Gas y Rep lo tienen en 3.2 y 1.8 euros respectivamente.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Abr 2012)

tr cierra hoy en 30


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> *Yo me voy a dormir la siesta.* Les dejo en el fragor de la batalla. Además me voy como los valientes, con BME sin SL. Gas y Rep lo tienen en 3.2 y 1.8 euros respectivamente.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Esto no es muy serio ni profesional 

Así como vamos a ganar la batalla


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Abr 2012)

ACS baja su participación en Iberdrola hasta el 14,854%


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ACS baja su participación en Iberdrola hasta el 14,854%



JUUUR

¿fuente please?


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Abr 2012)

que mal rollo esto de que Mapfre quiera compra FUNESPAÑA...


----------



## patilltoes (18 Abr 2012)

JOjjojojoJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOjojoJOMAUAHAAHHAHAHHAhAHH


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> JUUUR
> 
> ¿fuente please?



iberdrola - Insiders: ACS baja su participación en Iberdrola hasta el 14,854% - 18/04/12 en Infomercados


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> iberdrola - Insiders: ACS baja su participación en Iberdrola hasta el 14,854% - 18/04/12 en Infomercados



Madre de dios

Aquí tiene que haber leoncios que tienen que estar perdiendo hasta la patilla


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que mal rollo esto de que Mapfre quiera compra FUNESPAÑA...



Suena a Funeraria


----------



## Claca (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Claca como ves las ibertrolillas?









Siguen mal, con mucha verticalidad en la caída. El segundo impulso completado, están entre interrogantes porque me había olvidado de actualizar el texto en el gráfico, pero ya estaban comentados en los últimos posts sobre IBE.

Como todavía está cayendo no puedo adelantar nada, porque el movimiento no está completo. El aspecto en general es muy bajista, especialmente si tenemos en cuenta ese doble techo con objetivo en 2,40.

Eso puede cambiar tras muchas semanas de pelea, pero como te digo, todavía no hemos aterrizado.


----------



## Claca (18 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> aver si puedes poner hoy el gráfico del ibex al final , hay una volatilidad trementa y un suelo heho en minutaje en 7100-7160



Ok, pero piensa que suelo sólo habrá cuando confirme una figura de giro.


----------



## patilltoes (18 Abr 2012)

Buen momento para comprar iberdrolas.


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que mal rollo esto de que Mapfre quiera compra FUNESPAÑA...



Sinergias, ¿Se sabe el número concreto que saltaron por las ventanas en el 29?
Si no venden seguros, no se quedarán sin clientes.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Abr 2012)

Esta semana el ibex perdera los 7000 puntos y la poca verguenza que le queda


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

entre los blue chips descartando de entrada repsol e iberdrola , la que mejor aspecto tiene es bbva aunque solo pensando en el vencimiento


----------



## VOTIN (18 Abr 2012)

Anulo la orden de compra de ibe a 3,56
si no entrado ahora el viernes la comprare a 3,4 ,mas barata y me ahorrare pasta


----------



## Snowball (18 Abr 2012)

> entre los blue chips descartando de entrada repsol e iberdrola , la que mejor aspecto tiene es bbva aunque solo pensando en el vencimiento



¿Reparto de dividendos?


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Anulo la orden de compra de ibe a 3,56
> si no entrado ahora el viernes la comprare a 3,4 ,mas barata y me ahorrare pasta



Ponzi ya dijo que su limite eran los 3,50... Haz patria y pon la orden en 5,01 a ver si aguantas la accion hombre...

Estoy de vuelta. No puedo dormir mientras ustedes se baten el cobre.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

Snowball dijo:


> ¿Reparto de dividendos?



no por TECNICO


----------



## Snowball (18 Abr 2012)

> no por TECNICO



Ok. Gracias por la aclaración.

¿Ventana temporal estimada?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

Snowball dijo:


> Ok. Gracias por la aclaración.
> 
> ¿Ventana temporal estimada?



hasta el viernes que hay vencimiento ienso:


----------



## VOTIN (18 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ponzi ya dijo que su limite eran los 3,50... Haz patria y pon la orden en 5,01 a ver si aguantas la accion hombre...
> 
> Estoy de vuelta. No puedo dormir mientras ustedes se baten el cobre.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Es que estoy pensando que los mendrugos de ACS tendran que vender otro
paquete pronto y las ibes se iran al infierno,cuando vea las prestadas que le meten decidire
Espero que hoy tenga un saldo negativo de prestadas,porque si no......esto pintaria de pelicula de miedo y la veriamos a 3 dentro de poco.......

PD
Espero que lo que han vendido los de acs sea para cubrir las prestadas y bajen bastante y no para la cartera de algun fondo de inversion


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Mr. Crujidor (un conocido de Pandoro) asoma por la puerta...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Es que estoy pensando que los mendrugos de ACS tendran que vender otro
> paquete pronto y las ibes se iran al infierno,cuando vea las prestadas que le meten decidire
> Espero que hoy tenga un saldo negativo de prestadas,porque si no......esto pintaria de pelicula de miedo y la veriamos a 3 dentro de poco.......



iberdrola ni tocarla , ACS la vende con unas minusvalias de un 50% APROX por algo sera digo yo ienso:


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> iberdrola ni tocarla , ACS la vende con unas minusvalias de un 50% APROX por algo sera digo yo ienso:



Yo entiendo que ACS dispone de 0 liquidez, por ello venderá.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

Repsol inaugura Cartagena con un tonuelistico -5%... Esto es España y ole!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Campanazo a los 1394 mínimo si se pone palote Pepon...


----------



## jeiper (18 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Yo entiendo que ACS dispone de 0 liquidez, por ello venderá.



Lo explican aquí, si te crees a Expansion: Cinco claves del 'repliegue' ACS en el capital de Iberdrola | Energa | Empresas | Accesible | expansion.com


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

no me jodan que quieren entrar en ibertrola o repsol :ouch:

con la cantidad de valores que hay , esto es loleante :8:


----------



## patilltoes (18 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> iberdrola ni tocarla , ACS la vende con unas minusvalias de un 50% APROX por algo sera digo yo ienso:



Porque la LBO le ha reventado en los morrapios.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Majestuoso la que ha liado ellos sólo, pero claro:¡¡Cristina aguante!!	

CDS Argentina se dispara 
1042.9 +69.1


----------



## J-Z (18 Abr 2012)

Que poco baja cacabank que tiene más REP que SAcyr que baja un 9%


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Yo entiendo que ACS dispone de 0 liquidez, por ello venderá.



Que pida un prestamo pignorando las acciones....

Me imagino la conversacion de Florentino entrando al banco:
- Hola buenos dias. Vengo a pedir un prestamo pignorando las acciones correspondientes a un 14% de Iberdrola.
- A ver, dejeme que eche numeros... Siii... Estoy calculando... Ummmm... Aqui tiene, 3.800 euros.
- Muchas gracias. Muy amable.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (18 Abr 2012)

Qué _década prodigiosa_ vamos a pasar en este bendito país....

Y lo de década va en sentido literal.


----------



## patilltoes (18 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Que pida un prestamo pignorando las acciones....
> 
> Me imagino la conversacion de Florentino entrando al banco:
> - Hola buenos dias. Vengo a pedir un prestamo pignorando las acciones correspondientes a un 14% de Iberdrola.
> ...



Es que eso es lo que hizo. Y ahora le han hecho el equivalente a un margin call. Y se ha quedado ::


----------



## J-Z (18 Abr 2012)

Me fijo en los futuros del churribex y veo que ha hecho mínimo en 6988 :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Doble rumor. Por un lado rumores de que hay un plan de contingencia para rescatar a España, y por otro que el FMI está cambiando dólares a euros.


----------



## sirpask (18 Abr 2012)

Dios hago caso a votin y vendo ... o me quedó a verlas venir. Pufff


----------



## J-Z (18 Abr 2012)

Este está tradeando por el móvil y no ve lo que se le acerca:


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Abr 2012)

Ay , ay ay... el SP no puede con los 1400... Ande iremos a parar con el ibex....
Voy buscando avatar de murciélago


----------



## J-Z (18 Abr 2012)

Agarrate churribex que vienen curvas ::


----------



## AssGaper (18 Abr 2012)

Madre del amor hermoso...puffff. Mejor no hacer nada. Lastima no situarme a cortos en el momento que vendi mis largos con beneficio. ahhhg

Al SP como se le de por guanear a los 1300, el IBEX taladra el suelo.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Abr 2012)

Ya queda poco para pasar a los 6xxx
para la semana que viene


----------



## J-Z (18 Abr 2012)

:Baile: :XX: :: ::


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Abr 2012)

gamesa es como es, no es nuevo como le tratan..........pero ese BKT tan atacado...........algo huele mal en ese banco naranja.......


----------



## The Hellion (18 Abr 2012)

Joder, 16 páginas en tres horas. 

Bueno a lo que venía. Les traigo una historia para flipar. 

Pues que en Rankia han recibido una requisitoria de la CNMV en la que les instaban a identificar a un forero que había escrito un post tal que CNMV te vas a enterar, me voy a forrar en TAVEX (qué cosa sea eso de TAVEX, a saber), por posible uso de información privilegiada, radiado por internet:XX::XX:. 

Asín que ya lo saben. Cuidadito con esas confabulaciones para alterar el precio de las cosas, (y sí, me refiero a los de las diademas), que la CNMV vigila el ciberespacio. 

La CNMV investiga a Enolagay por posible uso de información privilegiada


----------



## patilltoes (18 Abr 2012)

Pongo orden: REE a 31.10€ a ver si entra


----------



## VOTIN (18 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> BKT y GAM suspendidos ojo al gap mañana los que lleveis SL...



Que mal rollo
¿se sabe por que?


----------



## patilltoes (18 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Joder, 16 páginas en tres horas.
> 
> Bueno a lo que venía. Les traigo una historia para flipar.
> 
> ...



Enolagay es un catacrak. Esa era una empresita del continuo, el tio pillo el rumor (o eso dice) de una OPA. Y ahora esto.

Seria un gran añadido al hilo.


----------



## EL FARAON (18 Abr 2012)

TONUEL, vaya preparando los certificados para hoy, que hace tiempo que no los veo...:baba:


----------



## patilltoes (18 Abr 2012)

A ver por donde sale la subasta. Groar-


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Cromos

Repsol estudia la posibilidad de emitir 3.000 millones en bonos convertibles - elEconomista.es


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> BKT y GAM suspendidos ojo al gap mañana los que lleveis SL...



De bankinter a mi me ha saltado el stop en 3,17. Menos mal que eché poca carga , solo llevaba 1600 acciones y me han tirado solo 125 euros a la escombrera.


----------



## patilltoes (18 Abr 2012)

31.12€, ihihih


----------



## J-Z (18 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que mal rollo
> ¿se sabe por que?



Lo he oído en intereconomía, pero como veo que siguen cotizando lo he editado.


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (18 Abr 2012)

<center>
<img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-k2qxL5DYAq8/TDSWy99CM_I/AAAAAAAASSI/75zxqGrixsw/s800/7217.JPG" height="600" width="450" /></a>


</Center>


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

Manda huevos la CNMV con la de basura que nos ha hecho tragar a los pequeños accionistas, cuando deberian estar la mitad de sus directivos en la carcel, y ahora metiendose en foros a ver que pillan...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Abr 2012)

Esto es una pesadilla hecha realidad.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Esto es una pesadilla hecha realidad.



Tu espera,que lo mejor aun no ha llegado


----------



## patilltoes (18 Abr 2012)

Sacyr -10

Tocoto.

TO-CO-TO


----------



## tarrito (18 Abr 2012)




----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Abr 2012)

Aqui podeis comprar acciones de iberdrola, repsol, sacryl etc directamente y muy baratas 

[YOUTUBE]Los gitanos del mercadillo ( charco la pava de Sevilla ) - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Abr 2012)

¿Esto es pánico?


----------



## patilltoes (18 Abr 2012)

Dentro de REE a 31.10, jubilacion o muette.

En realidad he promediado a la baja, las tenia a 31.50 de la ultima caida.


----------



## The Hellion (18 Abr 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Esto es pánico?



No, aquí somos optimistas.


----------



## patilltoes (18 Abr 2012)

A ver la subasta, que yo no la puedo seguir en directo. ¿Perderemos los 7000?


----------



## J-Z (18 Abr 2012)

Los mercados financieros proximamente se parecerán más a esto:






_
Ay payo tengo las ibertrolillas de oferta, a 2 leuros, y las SAN a 3 oiteeeee?_


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Abr 2012)

Esto es la quiebra.
Maldita expaña.


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Abr 2012)

El mínimo de 2009 fue sobre 6.800, aún queda recorrido ¿no?


----------



## sirpask (18 Abr 2012)

Al final me quedo dentro, el morbo a podido al cerebro.

A palma pasta ... sí IBE baja de 3,5 me joden bien Jeje


----------



## patilltoes (18 Abr 2012)

Aviso con tiempo y con nobleza. Me metere en iberdrola a no mucho tardar.


----------



## EL FARAON (18 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> No, aquí somos optimistas.



<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1orMXD_Ijbs?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1orMXD_Ijbs?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## J-Z (18 Abr 2012)

-3,99% ojojojoj


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Que te dejen las acciones en subasta es como que le dejes al Cuco (el de Torrente) la llaves de tu coche nuevecito.

Sabes que algo no va a salir bien.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Abr 2012)

Lista de bajas

Ibe 3,5 esta ya ahi
Telef a 9,4 ( en cuanto de el dividendo se estrella )
San a 3,8 ( parece el mas duro de roer)
BBVA a 3,8 ( si baja san su gemelo lo seguira)
Repsol a 15 ,tambien ya estamos

Objetivos de los bajistas alcanzados
Solo queda SAN para guanear ,este marcara el fin de la bajada


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> No, aquí somos optimistas.



jaja

Esperando el rebote, en esa época todos estaban en mínimos, ahora sólo el Churribex


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre de dios
> 
> Aquí tiene que haber leoncios que tienen que estar perdiendo hasta la patilla




algo asi como 250 millones de acciones ¿no?

virgen santa un *-4%*


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Dentro de REE a 31.10, jubilacion o muette.
> 
> En realidad he promediado a la baja, las tenia a 31.50 de la ultima caida.



Si que le has pillado cariño, a el tambien se le ve muy feliz


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Al final me quedo dentro, el morbo a podido al cerebro.
> 
> A palma pasta ... sí IBE baja de 3,5 me joden bien Jeje











patilltoes dijo:


> Aviso con tiempo y con nobleza. Me metere en iberdrola a no mucho tardar.



Venga compañeros a remar.Ya de perdidos al rio


----------



## tarrito (18 Abr 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Esto es pánico?



Joven Claca, permítame esta licencia que me tomo para responder al forero ... y la cosa es tal que así

"¿Hueles eso? ¿Lo hueles muchacho? Es guano hijo. Nada en el mundo huele así. ¡Me encanta el olor a guano por la mañana! Un día vendimos un índice entero durante 12 horas. Cuando todo acabó, compré. No encontramos ni una gacela. Ni una sola acción en manos de esos jodidos particulares. ¡Ese olor, ese olor a papel barato! Olía a... plusvalías. Algún día esta crisis terminará"

8:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

marditohs bajistas , mis BBVA compradas a 5,19 ahora valen 5,18 lo pagareis

:


----------



## patilltoes (18 Abr 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Si que le has pillado cariño, a el tambien se le ve muy feliz



¡¡Hombre, el negro de Zuloman!!


----------



## J-Z (18 Abr 2012)

Cacabank presenta mañana resultados jojojoj


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Abr 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> El mínimo de 2009 fue sobre 6.800, aún queda recorrido ¿no?



Al ritmo actual, nos queda sólo un día de recorrido para alcanzar los 6.800.


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Abr 2012)

Los que tenemos poco, tenemos poco que perder.


----------



## Condor (18 Abr 2012)

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## patilltoes (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Venga compañeros a remar.Ya de perdidos al rio



Yo espero para el mejor precio que me de mi sesera y con ACS en caida libre y buscando pasta, pues no se cuando tirar.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Que pesimistas estan hoy

Vale, no me queda otra...


----------



## J-Z (18 Abr 2012)

Novagalicia, la van a subastar, si os sobra un € es lo que costará :XX:


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Abr 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> Joven Claca, permítame esta licencia que me tomo para responder al forero ... y la cosa es tal que así
> 
> "¿Hueles eso? ¿Lo hueles muchacho? Es guano hijo. Nada en el mundo huele así. ¡Me encanta el olor a guano por la mañana! Un día vendimos un índice entero durante 12 horas. Cuando todo acabó, compré. No encontramos ni una gacela. Ni una sola acción en manos de esos jodidos particulares. ¡Ese olor, ese olor a papel barato! Olía a... plusvalías. Algún día esta crisis terminará"
> 
> 8:



Llevo una temporada leyendoles y aprendiendo de muchos comentarios, unas veces coincido con sus análisis y otras no. 
Pero el Sr.Claca suele ser acertado (al menos cuando falla no es porque esté mal la teoría)

Creo que se dan todas las confluencias astrales para un buen Spanish guano (Ojala podamos aprovechar los saldos y los leones no nos atrapen entre sus fauces)


----------



## J-Z (18 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que pesimistas estan hoy
> 
> Vale, no me queda otra...









:XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Abr 2012)

Perdonenme, pero me he dormido y no he podido acudir a la batalla. 

Certificados, aqui hoy faltan los certificados.

Señores arriba el animo, mañana sera otro dia, y si no se acaba el mundo, que por aqui esta nublo pero de acabarse el mundo no tiene pinta, mañana estaremos por aqui en el lado de España.


----------



## pollastre (18 Abr 2012)

El fiiinnnn... llegooooo... y eso es criminaaaaaal..... ::

Basil El Raton Superdetective - El Fin Llegó - YouTube


----------



## patilltoes (18 Abr 2012)

¿Como ha quedado la subasta?


----------



## rosonero (18 Abr 2012)

Hola a todos.
Hace mucho que no pasaba por aquí, nada va mal, solo un cambio de hobbies 

Y para volver por la puerta grande 

*ejecutados 1 18/04/2012 17:34:11 19/04/2012	7.070,00*

Es un mini peponiano en mínimos de la robasta


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

ufff lo de hoy han sido mas que curvas. Mi corazon no aguanta otro dia como el de hoy en ibe


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Abr 2012)

Mañana mismo le envio sin falta una carta a hacienda agredeciendole que hayan guardado mi dinero a salvo, pensaba invertir la devolucion ( del 2010 aun  ) en el churribex a 7200 y quedarme largo hasta que subiera 1000 pipos ::

A ver si el tio San ( no el san eh ) acierta y me devuelve la pasta justo antes de que esto rebote  ¿ quizas en los 6800 ? ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

bueno a esperar que los buenazos de los gringos vengan al rescate ::


----------



## VOTIN (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ufff lo de hoy han sido mas que curvas. Mi corazon no aguanta otro dia como el de hoy en ibe



Tranquilo
Mañana no sera tan grande la caida,quizas solo un 2 o 3%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Abr 2012)

os leo a la noche....cabrones con tantos post.....


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tranquilo
> Mañana no sera tan grande la caida,quizas solo un 2 o 3%



Me han dejado como un flan y a dos dias de que se renueven los contratos de cortos


----------



## Mulder (18 Abr 2012)

Tenemos guano goteante, eso quiere que aun falta mucho para el guano verdadero...

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Otro día de guerra de contratos brutal, en las alturas el saldo máximo se ha hecho a las 9:45 pero el mínimo se ha hecho a las 13:30, desde entonces los leoncios han estado comprando y el saldo no ha alcanzado cotas más bajas aunque si lo haya hecho el precio.

Además como curiosidad el saldo ha llegado a estar positivo a las 14:30 pero ha durado muy poco en verde y ha vuelto al rojo en menos de 1 solo minuto, siempre hablando del saldo de las alturas (más de 100 contratos en una sola operación) y sin mirar operaciones camufladas porque hoy hay tantas operaciones que sería muchísimo trabajo analizarlo todo.

En subasta han vendido 116 contratos.

En resumen, lo tenemos todo negativo en situación perfecta, por eso para mañana espero gap al alza y/o subidas en la primera parte de la mañana, lo que ocurra después ya es otra cuestión, pero desde luego yo aun no veo el momento de ponerse largo hasta julio como ya comenté anteriormente.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Abr 2012)

Vamos a dar un poco de optimismo, USA puede subir, y el ibex con poco que nos suelten la correa del cuello algo comeremos. 

Que la bolsa española sea la peor del año, con muchisima diferencia, es algo evidente que refleja un sentimiento de saña muy grande. Y un dia se cansaran, es mas, un dia parecera que invertir en España este bien visto. Este es el vaso medio lleno.

El vaso medio vacio lo tenemos en el dia a dia. El BCE juega un papel determinante ahora en las bolsas y habra que estar atento a sus movimientos. No digo mas.

Y ahora a beber, a comer y tomar un rato el aire y comentar con los amigotes los partidos de futbol.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> pero desde luego yo aun no veo el momento de ponerse largo hasta julio como ya comenté anteriormente.



Ya, si está claro. Pero estamos en abril y digo yo que algo de rebote para aliviar la sobreventa tendrá que haber. El tema es cuando y supongo que la respuesta más aproximada que se puede dar, es cuando a los leoncios les salga de los cojones. 

Porque si seguimos a este ritmo, en julio ya habremos muerto cienes y cienes de veces. Y poco a poco, para que suframos más.


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/flash/noticia...CS-a-cambio-de-encarecer-su-financiacion.html


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Desde luego tener de compañero a floren no dista mucho de tener a un esquizofrenico de ayudante de cocina


----------



## Seren (18 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lista de bajas
> 
> Ibe 3,5 esta ya ahi
> Telef a 9,4 ( en cuanto de el dividendo se estrella )
> ...



El tema de San y Bbva lo veo complicado. Han ganado puestos en relación al Ibex en comparación al año pasado, en 2011 cuando San estaba a 5,1 el ibex estaba en 7600. La razón es porque están influidos en mayor medida por otros índices mundiales que no han guaneado estos últimos meses. 
Con la tendencia actual del SP, Dax, etc.. si tocamos los 6800 de 2009 andarían por 4,60.
Para que bajaran de 4,15 estaríamos hablando del Ibex por debajo de 6000, y el resto de valores en los infiernos. Creo que antes de eso nos rescatan.


----------



## FerOU (18 Abr 2012)

Hoy he estado desconectado todo el día y acabo de "flipar", sobre todo con Sacyr (no esperaba que bajara tanto hoy)


----------



## faraico (18 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Para que bajaran de 4,15 estaríamos hablando del Ibex por debajo de 6000, y el resto de valores en los infiernos. Creo que antes de eso nos rescatan.



Ya, pero creo que nadie nos garantiza que rescatándonos no baje más y más....y si no, echen un ojo a la evolución de la bolsa griega::


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Abr 2012)

Echo de menos a Tonuel y sus certificados. Hoy tocarían 10 nada menos


----------



## FerOU (18 Abr 2012)

La semana pasada ya nos dejaron a nuestro aire a ver que pasaba. Cada vez estoy mas convencido de que nos van a dejar "morir" y a partir de ahí manejarnos cual zombi con control remoto.


----------



## Mulder (18 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Ya, si está claro. Pero estamos en abril y digo yo que algo de rebote para aliviar la sobreventa tendrá que haber. El tema es cuando y supongo que la respuesta más aproximada que se puede dar, es cuando a los leoncios les salga de los cojones.
> 
> Porque si seguimos a este ritmo, en julio ya habremos muerto cienes y cienes de veces. Y poco a poco, para que suframos más.



Yo creo que podríamos ver algún rebote dentro de poco que se terminaría a principios de mayo, pero hablo de la bolsa USAna. En España teníamos vencimientos de deuda este abril y luego tendremos otro gordo en julio, aunque el ibex baja porque nadie se fía de España gracias a nuestros 'infalibles' políticos keynesianos que están destrozando el país a marchas forzadas.

Lo de morir cienes y cienes de veces está ya medio descontado, no sé porque se ve como una posibilidad remota


----------



## The Hellion (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde luego tener de compañero a floren no dista mucho de tener a un esquizofrenico de ayudante de cocina



Pues mire las latas que ha traído de la despensa, e imagínese el guiso que nos está preparando.


----------



## Seren (18 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Ya, pero creo que nadie nos garantiza que rescatándonos no baje más y más....y si no, echen un ojo a la evolución de la bolsa griega::



La intervención la han puesto con el bono al 7%, la bolsa supuestamente reaccionaría a esto. Spuestamente...
Respecto a Grecia no puede haber comparación, antes de la crisis la bolsa española era la 10º del mundo en valor, la griega la 52º. Concretamente es 25 veces más grande, y mucho más internacionalizada, más complicada de mover.


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Hay algun antiguo accionista de union fenosa?


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

¡Qué sigan celebrándolo!








*YPF 
Se desploma 15% en Buenos Aires*


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¡Qué sigan celebrándolo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya veras como vamos aplaudir cuando refinancien su deuda.El dinero que ypf pedia prestado creo que estaba entre el 12%-15% antes de la expropiacion, veremos a partir de ahora...entrara algun inversor chino y solucionado pero argentina de esta no se salva (a largo plazo lo van a pagar muy caro)..Alguien deberia enseñar a CFK que el VAN no son solo los flujos de caja que entran (numerador) sino que tb hay que tener el tipo de descuento al que se pide prestado (denominador).Las empresas que sean listas se marcharan de alli


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya veras como vamos aplaudir cuando refinancien su deuda.El dinero que ypf pedia prestado creo que estaba entre el 12%-15% antes de la expropiacion, veremos a partir de ahora...entrara algun inversor chino y solucionado pero argentina de esta no se salva (a largo plazo lo van a pagar muy caro)..Alguien deberia enseñar a CFK que el VAN no son solo los flujos de caja que entran (numerador) sino que tb hay que tener el tipo de descuento al que se pide prestado (denominador).Las empresas que sean listas se marcharan de alli



Dicen que la barbie tiene 700 millones de dolares guardaditos...

Es como aquí, pero más grotesco y sin paraguas de la UE

Que la sigan...tocando


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dicen que la barbie tiene 700 millones de dolares guardaditos...
> 
> Es como aquí, pero más grotesco y sin paraguas de la UE
> 
> Que la sigan...tocando



investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=YPF:US

Toma galleta -25%....


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/economia/noti...-de-morosidad-repunto-al-816-en-febrero-.html


Morosidad al 8%.Como era el dicho ese...¿Cuando veas correr sangre por las calles entonces es el momento de comprar?


----------



## burbufilia (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya veras como vamos aplaudir cuando refinancien su deuda.El dinero que ypf pedia prestado creo que estaba entre el 12%-15% antes de la expropiacion, veremos a partir de ahora...entrara algun inversor chino y solucionado pero argentina de esta no se salva (a largo plazo lo van a pagar muy caro)..Alguien deberia enseñar a CFK que el VAN no son solo los flujos de caja que entran (numerador) sino que tb hay que tener el tipo de descuento al que se pide prestado (denominador).Las empresas que sean listas se marcharan de alli



Esa tarada no sabe ni lo que es un numerador. Perdona por el offtopic, pero tenía que decirlo. La expropiación creo que fue inducida por un Rasputín del gobierno que tiene encandilada a doña Botox. Casi un siglo después, en las antípodas de Rusia, se repite la historia


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

www.lanacion.com.ar/m2/1466004-pintadas-antiargentinas-en-espana-tras-la-expropiacion-de-ypf


----------



## holgazan (18 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Esa tarada no sabe ni lo que es un numerador. Perdona por el offtopic, pero tenía que decirlo. La expropiación creo que fue inducida por un Rasputín del gobierno que tiene encandilada a doña Botox. Casi un siglo después, en las antípodas de Rusia, se repite la historia



Peronista, descamisado y judío.

Axel Kicillof, el 'niño bonito' del gobierno Kirchner y el ideólogo en la expropiación de YPF - 20minutos.es


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

holgazan dijo:


> Peronista, descamisado y judío.
> 
> Axel Kicillof, el 'niño bonito' del gobierno Kirchner y el ideólogo en la expropiación de YPF - 20minutos.es









_Profesor de Económicas de 40 años, procede de La Cámpora, una agrupación de la juventud peronista fundada por el difunto presidente *Néstor Kirchner*._

(...recordemos...)







(yo no me fiaría de un tipo así aunque sólo me diera el cambio de una barra de pan)

El otro día lo ví y pensé..."cuidado con la carteras"


----------



## burbufilia (18 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> _Profesor de Económicas de 40 años, procede de La Cámpora, una agrupación de la juventud peronista fundada por el difunto presidente Néstor Kirchner._
> 
> (...recordemos...)
> 
> ...



Menudo equipo. La viuda del Dioni y Rasputín


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Abr 2012)

Esta es mi apuesta en Ibe, si sale mal, a otra cosa... o







Saludos...

Edito: Desde nov03 "solo" 6 días, hemos estado más bajos que hoy...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Señores cojan ticket que los usanos parecen que no esperan...


----------



## Vercingetorix (18 Abr 2012)

Un poco de humor en estas jornadas del IBEX

Niño loco aleman mira la bolsa - YouTube


----------



## sr.anus (18 Abr 2012)

sr. anus va con todo lo gordo en iberdrola, y menos mal que recapacito y no metio ni un centimo en repsol


----------



## burbufilia (18 Abr 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Un poco de humor en estas jornadas del IBEX
> 
> Niño loco aleman mira la bolsa - YouTube



Yo más bien prefiero los clásicos

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-ibex-35-alcanzara-17-000-puntos-2008-a.html


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> _Profesor de Económicas de 40 años, procede de La Cámpora, una agrupación de la juventud peronista fundada por el difunto presidente *Néstor Kirchner*._



Coño, ese pollo lleva una camisa idéntica a la última que me he comprado. 

A mi me queda mejor :


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)




----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Abr 2012)

Hola Chicos, seguimos con la profecía futbolística-bolsista. Veamos como van nuestros presagios que comentamos ayer:
Primero, el valor estrella, Repsol. Hace 2 semanas, con el valor cayó de 18,6, dijimos que nos ibamos por estructura acelerada a los 15,33 creo recordar +-. Bueno, pues hoy tocó los 15,32 (momento de salir para mi gusto temporalmente, independientemente de que pueda tener mayores caída (son casi 3,5 € de ganancia por acción en un blue chip (aquí podías ponerte corto), no en un chicharro). Objetivo cumplido (se ve que era objetivo técnico de canal y alguna pijada + de indicadores, pero con la estructura llegaba):
Repsol,





Abertis, venga un par de sesiones parece a lo sumo y nos haría completamente felices





Popular, a ver, yo creo que le faltan unos pipos, sin embargo, dado que le cuesta coger esos pipillos, podríamos salir con interesante ganancia.





No sé, no es normal aunque se pudiese preveer +- por AT, que el resto de indices estén regulando indicadores, el FTSE caiga un 0,38%, el SP ande por el 0,4%, el Dax bueno un 1% y el nuestro siga metiéndose hostiazos como el de hoy del 4%. El mercado por AT nos dice que vamos de mal en peor.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Coño, ese pollo lleva una camisa idéntica a la última que me he comprado.
> 
> A mi me queda mejor :



y también es hipnotizador? ienso:


----------



## patilltoes (18 Abr 2012)

Ypf (adr) -28%


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Abr 2012)

Cuídense señores, vigilen los largos a largo.

No puedo poner gráficas explicativas para superar el nivel en estos temas, pero si alguno pone la gráfica de la bolsa de Atenas, de máximos hacia aquí quedó divida por 4 de máximos aprox.
Nosotros creo que estamos peor, dividan nuestro máximo entre 4...nos vamos por debajo de 5.000....es una impresión a largo.

Ahora más en serio, la primera semana de Mayo posible rebaja de rating a 100 bancos europeos y nueva rebaja de ratíng a Francia sobre 12 de Mayo.

Rebaja de Moody´s.

Saludos y suerte con el Zodiaco.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Abr 2012)

Permitanme un oftopic:

Vaya merdé que están montando con las recetas, con quien paga y con cuanto.... Es que no lo podían liar mas.

Han hecho bueno el sistema de CIU 1 eurito por receta y listo.

Conociendo la administración sanitaria tardarán al menos dos años en incorporar datos de renta a la tarjeta sanitaria y con todo dudo mucho que lo consigan.

En fin...el Mariano y sus amigos cada día se oscurecen más


----------



## burbufilia (18 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Cuídense señores, vigilen los largos a largo.
> 
> No puedo poner gráficas explicativas para superar el nivel en estos temas, pero si alguno pone la gráfica de la bolsa de Atenas, de máximos hacia aquí quedó divida por 4 de máximos aprox.
> Nosotros creo que estamos peor, dividan nuestro máximo entre 4...nos vamos por debajo de 5.000....es una impresión a largo.
> ...



La de Atenas creó se quedó a un 1/8 de máximos, no a 1/4

De todas formas, ni nosotros estamos peor, ni ambas bolsas son comparables, porque las que más ponderan en el índice, cotizan en varios índices de bolsas en el mundo que sí están alcistas.

Ojo, que espero que se quede máximo en los 5000 y pico de 2002 y cosas peores ya sean impensables.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Yo más bien prefiero los clásicos
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-ibex-35-alcanzara-17-000-puntos-2008-a.html



Y ese tipo todavía sigue trabajando...curioso

(lo tuve en la firma un buen rato)


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Este pibe revienta el pozo de vaca muerta ya veréis

Vision Siete: YPF: Kicillof: "Seguridad Jurídica es hacer lo que se les cante" - YouTube


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Ypf (adr) -28%



Cristinita...


----------



## burbufilia (18 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Permitanme un oftopic:
> 
> Vaya merdé que están montando con las recetas, con quien paga y con cuanto.... Es que no lo podían liar mas.
> 
> ...



Ya te digo. Lo poco que cuesta decir: +10% a jubilados, sin límite. Del 40% al 50% a españoles y extranjeros con permiso de residencia permanente, sin distinción de renta. 100% a extranjeros con residencia temporal o sin documento identificativo. 

Según el DNI/NIE que lleven, se tarifica lo que sea y listo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> La de Atenas creó se quedó a un 1/8 de máximos, no a 1/4
> 
> De todas formas, ni nosotros estamos peor, ni ambas bolsas son comparables, porque las que más ponderan en el índice, cotizan en varios índices de bolsas en el mundo que sí están alcistas.
> 
> Ojo, que espero que se quede máximos en los 5000 y pico de 2002 y cosas peores ya sean impensables.




Máximos 5.300 aprox hoy 726 ,tienes razón 7 y pico.....pos eso cuidado.


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Este pibe revienta el pozo de vaca muerta ya veréis
> 
> Vision Siete: YPF: Kicillof: "Seguridad Jurídica es hacer lo que se les cante" - YouTube



Escuchar desde el 00:50


ehhh pibe le doy a la palanca y ya esta ni presión ni leches )))))


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Y por cierto, a votaaaaar:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado



hecho, bullish


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

gringos bonitos subid :rolleye:

vamos barsa


----------



## J-Z (18 Abr 2012)

Tranquilos que aquí no ha pasado nada, "el rey pide perdón" es la portada y la noticia del día de hoy y de mañana y no que estemos al borde del rescate y de un guano de décadas, aparte hay furgol y el finde el barsa-madrí, circulen.


----------



## Mulder (18 Abr 2012)

El que YPF baje ahora a quien perjudica realmente es a Repsol porque así le podrán dar menos pasta por su tesoro argentino expropiado.

Por otra parte no se a que lumbreras se le habrá ocurrido llamar 'cerebro' a alguien que propone una expropiación y la ejecuta ¿de verdad hace falta un cerebro para eso?

Creo que yo también soy un ministro argentino de finanzas en potencia, hoyga 

edito: dice que va a ponerse a cargo de la parte económico-financiera de YPF, lo que le paguen a Repsol por ella ahora va a ser una fortuna al lado de lo que va a valer la empresa dentro de uno o dos años


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El que YPF baje ahora a quien perjudica realmente es a Repsol porque así le podrán dar menos pasta por su tesoro argentino expropiado.
> 
> Por otra parte no se a que lumbreras se le habrá ocurrido llamar 'cerebro' a alguien que propone una expropiación y la ejecuta ¿de verdad hace falta un cerebro para eso?
> 
> Creo que yo también soy un ministro argentino de finanzas en potencia, hoyga



Visión Siete: YPF: Kicillof: "Nadie puede decir que se les está sacando algo que era suyo" - YouTube

2:00 (Necesitamos que TODOS los recursos se pongan al servicio de este modelo de crecimiento....)

Vaya personaje


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2012)

Hoooola, todo sigue el plan previsto.

Están encabezonados en que suba SOLO la colina de las plusvis. ::


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

Cuando YPF caiga un 87% dirán que vale, que pagan el valor en bolsa...


----------



## The Hellion (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Visión Siete: YPF: Kicillof: "Nadie puede decir que se les está sacando algo que era suyo" - YouTube
> 
> 2:00 (Necesitamos que TODOS los recursos se pongan al servicio de este modelo de crecimiento....)
> 
> Vaya personaje



Argentina progresa: ha pasado de los descamisados a los descerebrados.

[YOUTUBE]0aa6v9C950w[/YOUTUBE]

Es hablar por hablar. Parece que dice algo hasta que le escuchas. Y le llaman brillante economista. Supongo que los mismos que decían que Javier de la Rosa hacía ingeniería financiera. 

Y el Dioni, logística monetaria. Y Jack el Destripador, cirugía deconstructiva.


----------



## 5megas (18 Abr 2012)

Merece la pena ir a las oficinas de Renta 4 de mi ciudad para abrir la cuenta o por internet mismo?


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hoooola, todo sigue el plan previsto.
> 
> Están encabezonados en que suba SOLO la colina de las plusvis. ::



Pues no, a mi me encontrará arriba cuando llegue


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> Merece la pena ir a las oficinas de Renta 4 de mi ciudad para abrir la cuenta o por internet mismo?




Por internet. Seguro que las condiciones son mejores o cuanto menos iguales.


----------



## wetpiñata (18 Abr 2012)

Joder como llueve en Londres... como pierda el Barça mañana caemos otro 4%...


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Argentina progresa: ha pasado de los descamisados a los descerebrados.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0aa6v9C950w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Como buen argentino peronista habla mucho y dice poco...
Si se escucha bien el discurso el brillante menda este quiere vender los barriles al mercado interno a menos de 60$ el barril

Actualmente YPF tiene un margen bruto del 26'49%

YPF S.A.-SPONSORED ADR (YPF:New York): Financial Ratios - Businessweek

Repsol del 31'87%

REPSOL YPF SA (REP:Continuous): Financial Ratios - Businessweek

Exxon del 29'87%

EXXON MOBIL CORP (XOM:New York): Financial Ratios - Businessweek

Ypf aun mantiene ese margen porque estos años ha compensado el precio internacional de las exportaciones (el doble) con el precio nacional del consumo interno. Mucho tendrá que invertir y mucho petroleo tendrá que vender para compensar un precio de 60$ el barril (si de verdad piensa extraer el crudo de emplazamientos con un coste extra)...Estoy convencido que como solo venda barriles a 60$ extraidos de cualquier emplazamiento sin importarle el coste asumido el margen bruto se pondrá entre el 10%- 20%...
A no ser que este mintiendo a todo el mundo y la autentica estrategia sea quedarse la 1/4 parte del petroleo extraído y utilizarlo como consumo interno a 60$ y el resto vendérselo a chinos a 110$


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Abr 2012)

Me han tenido 1 hora leyendo, pero bueno, al ver el -3,99% me esperaba algo así...
Qué debacle...


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Escuchar desde el 00:50
> 
> 
> ehhh pibe* le doy a la palanca *y ya esta ni presión ni leches )))))



me he quedado a cuadros dar un boton que fácil es trabajar en una plataforma petrolífera :: 

creo que Chavez revento las instalaciones metiendo al ejercito ......


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> me he quedado a cuadros dar un boton que fácil es trabajar en una plataforma petrolífera ::
> 
> creo que Chavez revento las instalaciones metiendo al ejercito ......



Como a este le de por expropiar Telefónica o un Banco ya le veo diciendo ehh pibe si el negocio de la comunicación es muy simple llamas y ya esta
Mira el Patxi...

Anuncio Euskaltel PATXI!!!! - YouTube

Y el bancario no me digas boludo ese mas simple aun, voy al cajero y giro la manivela del cashh )...


Anda si tiene una canción propia el Axe

AXE BAHIA la manivela - YouTube


----------



## vyk (18 Abr 2012)

Tengo curiosidad por saber lo que pasaría si se les pasase por la cabeza quedarse con el huerto que el señor Botín tiene por aquellos lares.


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como a este le de por expropiar Telefónica o un Banco ya le veo diciendo ehh pibe si el negocio de la comunicación es muy simple llamas y ya esta
> Mira el Patxi...
> 
> Anuncio Euskaltel PATXI!!!! - YouTube
> ...



Como se insertan videos dentro del foro?


----------



## sirpask (18 Abr 2012)

Coge las últimas letras de la URL del video de youtube y meterlo entre los corchetes



[YOUTUBE]ypWIVJa2eik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Argentina anuncia también la expropiación de YPF Gas a Repsol - elEconomista.es

Toma ya..ahora a por el gas. A gas natural esto le va a afectar bastante


----------



## vyk (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como se insertan videos dentro del foro?



Pon entre los corchetes de youtube la secuencia que aparece tras el "=".

Ejemplo:* jyJ7o7eaUXI*

[YOUTUBE]jyJ7o7eaUXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Argentina anuncia también la expropiación de YPF Gas a Repsol - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Pon entre los corchetes de youtube la secuencia que aparece tras el "=".
> 
> Ejemplo:* jyJ7o7eaUXI*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jyJ7o7eaUXI[/YOUTUBE]



Este era el que quería yo insertar...:fiufiu::fiufiu:


[YOUTUBE]ypWIVJa2eik[/YOUTUBE]

::::


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Argentina anuncia también la expropiación de YPF Gas a Repsol - elEconomista.es
> 
> Toma ya..ahora a por el gas. A gas natural esto le va a afectar bastante



Diganle al chavalín de la camisa que deje de bajarse powepoint de como hacer caja rápida y mandar el país a la mierda...

:XX::XX:


----------



## vyk (18 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Diganle al chavalín de la camisa que deje de bajarse powepoint de como hacer caja rápida y mandar el país a la mierda...
> 
> :XX::XX:



¿Este es el puto de la Kirchner, no? Joder, para lo que da un polvo...


----------



## sirpask (18 Abr 2012)

Oye que el día después de la expropiacion la bolsa subió 2%.... Así que con esto del gas... otro 2% para la buchacha Xddd... vamos a morir cientos de veces Xddd


----------



## 5megas (18 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por internet. Seguro que las condiciones son mejores o cuanto menos iguales.



y con 1000 euretes que accion me recomiendas? lo ultimo que he tenido es iberdrola renovables y bbva.


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

vyk dijo:


> ¿Este es el puto de la Kirchner, no? Joder, para lo que da un polvo...



Quien lo diría, después de todo lo que hemos pasado que un chulo playa nos vaya a poner la guinda al pastel económico español.

Conocia el dicho de ...Tiran mas dos...que dos carretas , pero hasta ahora desconocia :
"Tira mas un chulo playa que los petardos de una falla"

Pobre ghkghk cuando lo lea, menudo susto puede darle la cotización de Gas natural mañana


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Quien lo diría, después de todo lo que hemos pasado que un chulo playa nos vaya a poner la guinda al pastel económico español.
> 
> Conocia el dicho de ...Tiran mas dos...que dos carretas , pero hasta ahora desconocia :
> "Tira mas un chulo playa que los petardos de una falla"
> ...



Igual soy muy inocente pero... ¿y si nos toca más pastel porque a ojos de el chuloputas y su puta somos buenos niños?


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Igual soy muy inocente pero... ¿y si nos toca más pastel porque a ojos de el chuloputas y su puta somos buenos niños?



En algún momento se dará cuenta que da igual los recursos que tenga si no dispone de trabajadores formados no le servirán de nada.
Por cierto hijo de psiquiatra y psicóloga, economista comunista neokeynesiano, vamos una joyita...


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Quien lo diría, después de todo lo que hemos pasado que un chulo playa nos vaya a poner la guinda al pastel económico español.
> 
> Conocia el dicho de ...Tiran mas dos...que dos carretas , pero hasta ahora desconocia :
> "Tira mas un chulo playa que los petardos de una falla"
> ...



Debe ser un tópic argentino, recuerden a la Isabelita Perón y el tipo aquel que no recuerdo como se llamaba pero que lo nombró primer menestro y al final tuvieron que salir los dos por patas.... 

Algo raro pasa en ese pais con pos pibes...ienso:

Edito : López Rega


----------



## sirpask (18 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> y con 1000 euretes que accion me recomiendas? lo ultimo que he tenido es iberdrola renovables y bbva.



Pufff.. con ese dinero las comisiones te comen.. y sí pillas algo por 3 euros hasta los 3,20 no tienen beneficios.

Y todo depende de cuanto tiempo quieres tener el dinero dentro de la ratonera, con ese dinero apalancarse es complicado, pero bueno para un mini te llega.

Los valores pues nose busca valores entre 2 y 4 Euros con buen perfi Yo soy anti bancos pero bueno .. BBVA, SAN, IBE y MAP deberían ser las que tener en mente ... en mi humilde opinión.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> y con 1000 euretes que accion me recomiendas? lo ultimo que he tenido es iberdrola renovables y bbva.



Depende, ¿quieres ser conservador o ir por todas? Pero por ese importe las comisiones se te van a comer...


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En algún momento se dará cuenta que da igual los recursos que tenga si no dispone de trabajadores formados no le servirán de nada.
> Por cierto hijo de psiquiatra y psicóloga, economista comunista neokeynesiano, vamos una joyita...




No creo que esto afecte más a Gas que a otras empresas españolas en Argentina. Porque, ¿de verdad creemos que se van a lanzar a expropiar a cada empresa española que se le cruce por delante?


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

poner la 1....Nueva ocurrencia del gobierno en los hospitales....Si quieres poder reclinar la silla cada 20horas tienes que pagar 5 euros , sino el mando no funciona....jajajajaja Vaya pais a que punto hemos llegado que no tenemos ni para pilas


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

...y abajo su nuevo ligue...


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2012)

Los 1392 del SP siguen marcando la frontera entre el bien y el mal.

Las cartas están boca-arriba.

Cuidado ahí fuera porque a algunos los veo sin la calma necesaria.


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Argentina anuncia también la expropiación de YPF Gas a Repsol - elEconomista.es



Pues nada .... taza y media. Cada vez que media una amenaza desde España, les expropian algo. Como no se callen ..... van a por Telefónica.


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues nada .... taza y media. Cada vez que media una amenaza desde España, les expropian algo. Como no se callen ..... van a por Telefónica.



Quien se acuesta con niños se levanta meado :fiufiu:


----------



## 5megas (18 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Depende, ¿quieres ser conservador o ir por todas? Pero por ese importe las comisiones se te van a comer...



mas bien conservador , he visto que renta 4 cobra 2,5 euros , pero es 2,5 euros por accion o por tramite total ? quiero decir , si meto por ejemplo 1000 euros en inditex me cobra 2,5 euros en total o 2,5 por titulo ?


----------



## judas iskariote (18 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Depende, ¿quieres ser conservador o ir por todas? Pero por ese importe las comisiones se te van a comer...



Cual seria el importe minimo para que no ocurra eso que comentas


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Debe ser un tópic argentino, recuerden a la Isabelita Perón y el tipo aquel que no recuerdo como se llamaba pero que lo nombró primer menestro y al final tuvieron que salir los dos por patas....
> 
> Algo raro pasa en ese pais con pos pibes...ienso:
> 
> Edito : López Rega



Deben tener mucha labia.La realidad es que la tiene como una corderita amaestrada a sus ordenes. Un pais como argentina en manos de este piromano es un bomba de relojeria.Puede pasar cualquier cosa


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

Las últimas 4 velas del Santander son con volumen creciente y movimientos muy amplios hacia arriba y hacia abajo si bien el último ha sido hacia abajo.
Sigue muy volátil a pesar de llevar cayendo como una bestia, veinticinco por ciento, en un mes justo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Abr 2012)

OMG!!!! Pillo puesto en la página 30, Gazzelle HRT :ouch:

Voy a leer la última parte del otro hilo y comenzar este...... y a por un par de tazas de café ::

Alguien podría establecer la correlación entra las bajadas del Ibex y las páginas que se escriben en este, nuestro diario :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No creo que esto afecte más a Gas que a otras empresas españolas en Argentina. Porque, ¿de verdad creemos que se van a lanzar a expropiar a cada empresa española que se le cruce por delante?



Una expropiacion de gas natural en argentina se va a notar en sus cuentas eso seguro,hasta que punto no lo se. El ya ha confesado lo que piensa sobre la seguridad juridica, desde ese momento todo lo demas es papel mojado.


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

Es realmente sorprendente que el eurodolar de momento no se deprecie de forma notable. Existe mucho pesimismo en Europa y no se está trasladando al cruce de divisa. O es porque no hay tanto miedo como pudiera parecer y por eso no se lo creen ................ o es porque de alguna forma está implícito el que va a haber un QE usano que depreciaría fuertemente el dolar con sus pares.


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> mas bien conservador , he visto que renta 4 cobra 2,5 euros , pero es 2,5 euros por accion o por tramite total ? quiero decir , si meto por ejemplo 1000 euros en inditex me cobra 2,5 euros en total o 2,5 por titulo ?



Por operacion


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Mañana puede ser el día...por ende, puede llevar a los cielos al ibex , quien sabe 

¿Habla el Draghi o algo similar?, ¿subastas?


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Las últimas 4 velas del Santander son con volumen creciente y movimientos muy amplios hacia arriba y hacia abajo si bien el último ha sido hacia abajo.
> Sigue muy volátil a pesar de llevar cayendo como una bestia, veinticinco por ciento, en un mes justo.



Acuérdate del hostión que se pegó en el 97-98 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

El botinete es peligroso. ::


----------



## sirpask (18 Abr 2012)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Cual seria el importe minimo para que no ocurra eso que comentas



Papel y boli ... 2,5 x 2 = 5 Euros de comisión (de meter y sacar), hay alguno por hay que colocar stops lo tratan como operación.

Al importe total de las acciones que has comprado, sumale las comisiones y divide por el numero de acciones y te saldrá el porcentaje que tienen que subir para empezar a tener plusvalias ... sí es más de lo que tu te creías ... prueba con otros. Jeje


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (18 Abr 2012)

Buenas noches, estimados conciudadanos del Guano...
A qué precio estiman interesante entrar en Iberdrola de cara al medio plazo? (pongamos un año).

Saludos.


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

Yo no sé ustedes pero sigo sin ser tan pesimista como se respira por el hilo. Evidentemente quienes entraron en 8000 sin stop loss, tienen que estar de los nervios porque tienen un rojo relevante que fácilmente puede ser de 5 cifras a poco que hay disparado con una carga decente.

Hay slalons terribles en el intradía pero al final tampoco podemos decir que estemos tan abajo respecto a las últimas 4 velas. Eso sí, un día ostión para arriba y el otro día ostión para abajo. El cierre de hoy perdiendo marcando ya cifras que empiezan por 70XY ha asustado bastante al personal porque además es un cierre en mínimos en un día de bajada del 4% aprox. Cerrarlo en mínimos es un aviso de que mañana amanece con probabilidades de seguir guaneando. Mañana es un día peligroso porque como le den por ponerse positivos en Europa, lo mismo le meten un subidón que revienta a los cortos de hoy.

Sigo creyendo que hay más reward hacia arriba que hacia abajo. Y sigo creyendo que los cortos corren el riesgo de un subidón así de repente sin que nadie sepa muy bien por qué.

Por cierto, Bankinter saltó el stop loss por perder los 3,20. Lástima.


----------



## kaxkamel (18 Abr 2012)

viendo los vídeos del patilludo me acordé del chiste aquel:

Esto son tres tipos ansiosos esperando a la puerta de un paritorio (en los tiempos en los que no dejaban entrar a los "papaes" y se fumaba a la puerta de los paritorios)
son un negrazo parecido a drogba, un gigantón aleman tipo schweinsteiger y un argentino igualito que el axel kicillov ese.
oímos casi al unísono los llantos de tres criaturas que acaban de nacer.
de repente un silencio sepulcral...
y al rato aparece una enfermera con sonrisilla nerviosa que se dirige a los padres:
- esto... los niños están bien... Los hemos lavado y pesado... y las mamás también. Pero han sido tres partos duros y sus esposas ahora duermen en sus habitaciones. Al ser los tres a la vez... a la hora de bañarlos... los hemos intercambiado... pero Vd. son sus padres y no tendrán problemas en reconocerlos... así que por favor... entren por turnos y se llevan a sus hijos a la habitación de sus esposas. 

- Y quien entra primero? - pregunta el negro

- pues... por orden alfabético Vd. Adolf- Le dice la enfermera al alemán.

Entra el rubio alemán y al rato sale con un recién nacido negro.

-Eh, tío... que ese es mi hijo... - le espeta el negro.

Y le responde el alemán - Los cojones... estás loco si crees que me voy a arriesgar a llevarme el argentino-


----------



## 5megas (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por operacion



entonces no lo veo muy exagerado de 1000 euros que te cobren 2,5 euros.


----------



## sirpask (18 Abr 2012)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Buenas noches, estimados conciudadanos del Guano...
> A qué precio estiman interesante entrar en Iberdrola de cara al medio plazo? (pongamos un año).
> 
> Saludos.



Pufff... para mí era 3,6, para votin 3,5... Para los guaneros 3,4... 

La pregunta del millón.


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Acuérdate del hostión que se pegó en el 97-98 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> El botinete es peligroso. ::



Es algo que llevan en los genes.Varias veces en sus mas de 100 años de historia han dado buenos sustos a sus accionistas. Creo que esta mejor gestionado el bbva.


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Acuérdate del hostión que se pegó en el 97-98 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> El botinete es peligroso. ::



Yo separaría el medio plazo del corto plazo. Lleva un 25% del tirón y evidentemente puede marcarse otro 25% sin descansar ........... pero cada día que pasa hay más plusvis latentes que tienen que desvirtualizar vía cierre de cortos. Vendrá un rebote importante y contundente en amplitud y rapidez. Después, que bajará?, pues parece obvio.

Cuidado los que lleguen ahora al mercado con intención de ponerse cortos. Hay un pesimismo extremo en los medios, los foros, los bancos .......... ideal para que lo den la vuelta y los miedosos no quieran subirse.
Como decíamos hoy, estamos en una especie de tormenta perfecta que afecta a TEF, REP, IBD, SAN y BBV que son los que representan al índice.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> mas bien conservador , he visto que renta 4 cobra 2,5 euros , pero es 2,5 euros por accion o por tramite total ? quiero decir , si meto por ejemplo 1000 euros en inditex me cobra 2,5 euros en total o 2,5 por titulo ?



Siempre son importes totales o porcentajes sobre la cantidad, nunca es por accion. Piense que hay acciones que cotizan a 1 y otras a 400, y no es ni bueno ni malo para la accion, es solo en cuantas partes se divide el pastel.. No tendria sentido que cobrasen un prefio por accion.

Y ya que la nombra, Inditex creo que no es mala para un perfil como el suyo. Tiene poca deuda (o nula) y creo que las empresas muy endeudadas tienen peores perspectivas, esta muy diversificada en regiones y monedas, no le afecta la inseguridad juridica (no veo al puto de la CFK expropiando los Zara)... Esta caida generalizada de la bolsa puede ser buena ocasion para pillarla mas abajo. Iberdrola sigo resistiendome a creer que vaya a caer mucho mas. Como Gas Natural...

Dicho esto, vaya usted a saber..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> mas bien conservador , he visto que renta 4 cobra 2,5 euros , pero es 2,5 euros por accion o por tramite total ? quiero decir , si meto por ejemplo 1000 euros en inditex me cobra 2,5 euros en total o 2,5 por titulo ?



Si hablas de compra de acciones, con 1000 euros te cobran 1,5 euros si tu operación es intradía, y 3 euros si es operación de compra y venta diferida en varios días.

A eso le tienes que sumar el canon que te cobra la CNMV y que es una cantidad fija. Para 1000 euros son 2,45 + 0,024%*efectivo, es decir 2,69 euros.

Resumiendo, por 1000 euros en acciones la comisión es : 3 + 2,69 = 5,69 euros por operación, es decir, que en una operación de compra y venta pagas finalmente en comisiones 11,38 euros.


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> entonces no lo veo muy exagerado de 1000 euros que te cobren 2,5 euros.



Creo que esa tarifa es solo para el intradiario (comprar y vender en una sola sesion) si te quedas mas de un dia te cobran un poco mas.Ademas tienen la comision de custodia, es bastante baja. Antes de meter dinero llamales para que te expliquen bien las comisiones y haz cuentas. La prudencia en este mundo es una virtud


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Pufff... para mí era 3,6, para votin 3,5... Para los guaneros 3,4...
> 
> La pregunta del millón.



Hey, no se olvide de la visita a los 2,X 8:

La verá a su momento.


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo separaría el medio plazo del corto plazo. Lleva un 25% del tirón y evidentemente puede marcarse otro 25% sin descansar ........... pero cada día que pasa hay más plusvis latentes que tienen que desvirtualizar vía cierre de cortos. Vendrá un rebote importante y contundente en amplitud y rapidez. Después, que bajará?, pues parece obvio.
> 
> Cuidado los que lleguen ahora al mercado con intención de ponerse cortos. Hay un pesimismo extremo en los medios, los foros, los bancos .......... ideal para que lo den la vuelta y los miedosos no quieran subirse.
> Como decíamos hoy, estamos en una especie de tormenta perfecta que afecta a TEF, REP, IBD, SAN y BBV que son los que representan al índice.



Ni cortos, ni largos. Waiting in the scalping 8:

Con los arreones que vienen, hay que tener muchos cojones. En estas tendencias primarias tan violentas, el cementerio está lleno de valientes.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Si hablas de compra de acciones, con 1000 euros te cobran 1,5 euros si tu operación es intradía, y 3 euros si es operación de compra y venta diferida en varios días.
> 
> A eso le tienes que sumar el canon que te cobra la CNMV y que es una cantidad fija. Para 1000 euros son 2,45 + 0,024%*efectivo, es decir 2,69 euros.
> 
> Resumiendo, por 1000 euros en acciones la comisión es : 3 + 2,69 = 5,69 euros por operación, es decir, que en una operación de compra y venta pagas finalmente en comisiones 11,38 euros.



Pobres BME... Ni agua les ha dejado 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## sirpask (18 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hey, no se olvide de la visita a los 2,X 8:
> 
> La verá a su momento.



Hasta octubre aún quedan unos mesecillos ... Jeje.


----------



## 5megas (18 Abr 2012)

Gracias a todos , la verdad es que me he jurado y perjurado que solo 1.000 euretes. que me conozco y soy una picha loka para estas cosas.

creo que inditex es un buen indice. me evito los bancos , las electricas y las petroleras. :: aunque no creo que inditex tenga mucho recorrido hacia arriba


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> viendo los vídeos del patilludo me acordé del chiste aquel:
> 
> Esto son tres tipos ansiosos esperando a la puerta de un paritorio (en los tiempos en los que no dejaban entrar a los "papaes" y se fumaba a la puerta de los paritorios)
> son un negrazo parecido a drogba, un gigantón aleman tipo schweinsteiger y un argentino igualito que el axel kicillov ese.
> ...



Lo que me he podido reir.Muy bueno...


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

Estaba leyendo por ahí y me ha surgido la reflexión de que:

el puto bazooka que han montado acoquinando todos una pasta, lo quieren para utilizarlo o para ir a la tumba con ello?.

La verdad es que al igual que se ve a los usanos unidos y con las ideas claras (aunque pudieran estar equivocados ... que no lo están porque tienen ahí al SP super alto, a las empresas con máximos de liquidez y beneficios muy altos) .... en Europa es un solar de egoísmo e intereses personales. Me recuerda mucho a las Comunidades españolas en las que cada una mira por su interés (cuando no por su abstecimiento farlopero) con "que si contribuyo más", con "que quieren su estatuto", ......


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Abr 2012)

El viernes a partir de los 12 ya se debería entrar a cañón..


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ni cortos, ni largos. Waiting in the scalping 8:
> 
> Con los arreones que vienen, hay que tener muchos cojones. En estas tendencias primarias tan violentas, el cementerio está lleno de valientes.



Eso lo veo más prudente porque los cortos tienen mucho peligro a esta altura de la película. Ya saben que la bolsa nunca avisa de forma fiable y ahora lanza mensajes de cortos a tutiplen porque todo es muy guanero.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> Gracias a todos , la verdad es que me he jurado y perjurado que solo 1.000 euretes. que me conozco y soy una picha loka para estas cosas.
> 
> creo que inditex es un buen indice. me evito los bancos , las electricas y las petroleras. :: aunque no creo que inditex tenga mucho recorrido hacia arriba



Ebro Foods? Pescanova? No se, hay valores para todos los gustos. Hasta de servicio funerarios...

De todas formas, yo si creo que Inditex puede crecer mas...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El viernes a partir de los 12 ya se debería entrar a cañón..


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

Iberdrola ha bajado más que ACS que es quién de verdad ha incurrido en una minusvalía que no va a poder recuperar porque ya está ejecutada. Ha estado incluso, y está, por debajo del nivel de venta del paquete de ACS. Puede ser porque se desconfía mucho de Florentino y que pudiera ser posible que más adelante venda por debajo del precio actual.


----------



## sirpask (18 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El viernes a partir de los 12 ya se debería entrar a cañón..



¿pero que pasa el viernes para que todos los caballeros del zodiaco estén esperando ese día como agua de Mayo?


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Iberdrola ha bajado más que ACS que es quién de verdad ha incurrido en una minusvalía que no va a poder recuperar porque ya está ejecutada. Ha estado incluso, y está, por debajo del nivel de venta del paquete de ACS. Puede ser porque se desconfía mucho de Florentino y que pudiera ser posible que más adelante venda por debajo del precio actual.



Hamijo, Iberdrola lleva años cotizando con sobreprima por la expectativa de OPA de Tito Floren ....

¿ha jodido lo del Farsa?


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿pero que pasa el viernes para que todos los caballeros del zodiaco estén esperando ese día como agua de Mayo?



Mañana puede ser también el gran día,


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Ojo a las acciones del san que han declarado prestadas hoy (mas de 1100 millones)


----------



## holgazan (18 Abr 2012)

"La caida de Lehman Brothers"

Película corta, 52 minutos, para que veáis este finde.

Lo pongo en este hilo, porque es el último reducto de aficionados a la economía de este foro.

[YOUTUBE]TFD37rJCZd8[/YOUTUBE]

Recién colgado en Youtube, si no lo véis pronto, tal vez lo quiten.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ebro Foods? Pescanova? No se, hay valores para todos los gustos. Hasta de servicio funerarios...
> 
> De todas formas, yo si creo que Inditex puede crecer mas...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Anda que no hay valores que han cumplido objetivos bajistas (mis objetivos). Hoy mis últimos de los grandes (repsol, iberdrola) y una peque, popular (en realidad, los cortos por AT ya los justos, abertis y poco más.La demás caída pendiente es ya pánico gacelero de un par de sustos, psicológica vamos). No os dice nada la de gaps abiertos que hay por ahí arriba??


----------



## AssGaper (18 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Coño, ese pollo lleva una camisa idéntica a la última que me he comprado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se pq pero me recuerda al Carlos el Yoyas...:: y encima de ministriyo, se afeita el pecho....ienso::ouch:


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, Iberdrola lleva años cotizando con sobreprima por la expectativa de OPA de Tito Floren ....
> 
> ¿ha jodido lo del Farsa?



Si ha jodido lo del Barsa pero me he descojonado al leer que la prensa alemana dice que Ronaldo es el mejor pavo real que ha dado el fútbol 

Vamos a por el 4-0 en el Nou Camp. A ver si el árbitro nos ayuda por una vez


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, Iberdrola lleva años cotizando con sobreprima por la expectativa de OPA de Tito Floren ....
> 
> ¿ha jodido lo del Farsa?



Eso era antes cuando cotizaba por encima de 5,2.A dia de hoy cotiza con descuento por las peleas de galan y floren asi como por su deuda (gran parte por culpa de malos politicos que elevaron el deficit y por ende la deuda de su balance)


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

Sigo pensando que este es un hilo que se empalma con el guano. Se ha abierto durante el día y ahora ya va por la página 34. Le estáis reventando a Calopez porque algo pagará por espacio ocupado en disco.

No sufran que el pepón llegará. We are walking walking walking to the light.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿pero que pasa el viernes para que todos los caballeros del zodiaco estén esperando ese día como agua de Mayo?



he dicho el viernes a las 12:00 (no antes), o a partir de las 12:00, pero muy puntual , sino hay que esperar a las 13:00 o a las 16:50. 
Nada, es que estoy en racha profética deportiva y bolsiana (joder repsol e iberdrola se pararon justo en mi tick objetivo del gráfico). Hay que aprovechar estos momento de inspiración..


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Anda que no hay valores que han cumplido objetivos bajistas (mis objetivos). Hoy mis últimos de los grandes (repsol, iberdrola) y una peque, popular (en realidad, los cortos por AT ya los justos, abertis y poco más.La demás caída pendiente es ya pánico gacelero de un par de sustos, psicológica vamos). No os dice nada la de gaps abiertos que hay por ahí arriba??



Desde luego, pero el forero pregunta por un solo valor, y creo que habla de mantenerlo muuuucho tiempo. Por AT es dificil, al menos para mi, hablar a 4 años vista. Aunque obviamente es facil ver en los graficos la direccion de Sacyr y la de Inditex, por ejemplo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## VASELINE (19 Abr 2012)

Ypf s.a. (ypf)-nyse
13.12 (-32.72%) ::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

VASELINE dijo:


> Ypf s.a. (ypf)-nyse
> 13.12 (-32.72%)


----------



## 5megas (19 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ebro Foods? Pescanova? No se, hay valores para todos los gustos. Hasta de servicio funerarios...
> 
> De todas formas, yo si creo que Inditex puede crecer mas...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2




ufffff pescanova? totalmente desconocido para mi , ebro foods ni la conozco y meterme en servicio funerarios ni idea , no me gusta especular con los servicios funerarios jejeje...

me gustaria quedarme en el selectivo español


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



Bertok, ya está la gente hablando de quiebra en el país en el foro (eso es muy buena señal), un par de sustines y toca (a mi el vencimiento del futuro del eurostoxx me suele decir cosas)


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> ufffff *pescanova? totalmente desconocido para mi , ebro foods ni la conozco* y meterme en servicio funerarios ni idea , no me gusta especular con los servicios funerarios jejeje...
> 
> *me gustaria quedarme en el selectivo español*



Es broma, no?


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bertok, ya está la gente hablando de quiebra en el país en el foro (eso es muy buena señal), un par de sustines y toca (a mi el vencimiento del futuro del eurostoxx me suele decir cosas)



Tengo el bazzoka goteando 8:8:8:

Avisaré en el hilo pero no me hagáis caso.

Subiré más ligero si voy solo. ::


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bertok, ya está la gente hablando de quiebra en el país en el foro (eso es muy buena señal), un par de sustines y toca (a mi el vencimiento del futuro del eurostoxx me suele decir cosas)











bertok dijo:


> Tengo el bazzoka goteando 8:8:8:
> 
> Avisaré en el hilo pero no me hagáis caso.
> 
> Subiré más ligero si voy solo. ::



www.eleconomista.mobi/energia/notic...entajas-arancelarias-a-Argentina-por-YPF.html

Aqui teneis la mecha


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2012)

Buenas noches.

[YOUTUBE]bbYfVUuVX3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arminio_borrado (19 Abr 2012)

Estaba mirando los valores y he caído en prisa. A 0,46 euros ::.

Lo cojonudo es que tiene unas convertibles que cotizan a 0,73. O sea, ¿que tengo unas convertibles que en el momento que pasen a ser acciones valen un 40% menos?.

Creo que no lo entiende ni pandorín.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> ufffff pescanova? totalmente desconocido para mi , ebro foods ni la conozco y meterme en servicio funerarios ni idea , no me gusta especular con los servicios funerarios jejeje...
> 
> me gustaria quedarme en el selectivo español



Hombre, Pescanova ha de sonarle por los anuncios aunque sea. Ebro Foods es una empresa puntera a nivel mundial, si no la primera, de arroz y pasta. Lea en internet todas las marcas que posee y se sorprendera. Y ambas son españolas...

Pasa muchas veces que por el nombre de la empresa nos cuesta conocerla, pero no asi por sus marcas. Busque por ejemplo las marcas que forman parte de Procter & Gamble... A las 3am aun estara leyendo!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tengo el bazzoka goteando 8:8:8:
> 
> Avisaré en el hilo pero no me hagáis caso.
> 
> Subiré más ligero si voy solo. ::



de todas formas, tendremos que estar al loro que pienso que ésto no da para más allá de mes y medio de mundo feliz.oo.
Dónde pienso que quiere comprar Botín, creo que nunca lo deberíamos perder de vista:


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> de todas formas, tendremos que estar al loro que pienso que ésto no da para más allá de mes y medio de mundo feliz.oo.
> Dónde pienso que quiere comprar Botín, creo que nunca lo deberíamos perder de vista:



Más de medio euro hacia arriba desde donde está ahora sí que se dará.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Abr 2012)

Sólo por avisar:

"
Juan Carlos Barba: Estamos ante un pánico generalizado. *65.000 millones de fugas en marzo*. La gente está llegando a la conclusión de que un euro alemán no es igual que un euro español. Eso no hay BCE que lo pare.
"

Facebook

enlace

Europe


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Abr 2012)

Si si hay que abandonar el euro y a la abuela también. Venga un par de sustos con un poco de yalodeciaismo bajista (El AT ya hizo su trabajo practicamente y hay valores donde creo que ya habría que estar dentro) y ya está por unas semanitas.


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si si hay que abandonar el euro y a la abuela también. Venga un par de sustos con un poco de yalodeciaismo bajista (El AT ya hizo su trabajo practicamente y hay valores donde creo que ya habría que estar dentro) y ya está por unas semanitas.



Así es, o esperamos, o deseamos, o nos gustaría, o nos interesa.

Efectivamente, el análisis técnico ya ha hecho lo que correspondía. Ahora queda el giro .... que con el miedo que hay .... tiene que producirse en un momento cercano en el tiempo. Queda la incertidumbre o mejor dicho "las ganas de saber" cual va a ser la noticia utilizada como excusa para justificarlo.

Es el SP el que puede joder la marrana como dirían alguno.


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/economia/noti...eurobonos-son-necesarios-en-la-eurozona-.html

Voy hay tener que hacer un nuevo avatar de eurobonos pero esta vez con la foto de barroso, que tiene mas guasa


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Barroso sigue convencido de que los eurobonos son necesarios en la eurozona - elEconomista.es
> 
> Voy hay tener que hacer un nuevo avatar de eurobonos pero esta vez con la foto de barroso, que tiene mas guasa



No juegues con fuego . Luego queremos que las acciones suban y esas cosas.


----------



## goldbolsa (19 Abr 2012)

El IBEX mañana a menos de 7000 mil, y si USA corrige nos vamos al 5000.

Saludos


----------



## Cosme Oriol (19 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Estamos ante un pánico generalizado. *65.000 millones de fugas en marzo*.]



Va han hacer falta muchas gacelas para reponer eso, y peor aun, que esa fuga no ha sido de gacelas ...


----------



## carvil (19 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Esta es mi apuesta en Ibe, si sale mal, a otra cosa... o
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Calcular las estructruras en un indice tan pequeño es.......


P.D. El IBEX debería rebotar la semana que viene.


Salu2


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

MonteKarmelo dijo:


> Mañana, en El Mundo, Calamity Helen haciendo trampas:



Dando guerra desde las trincheras de Endesa.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> como a este le de por expropiar telefónica o un banco ya le veo diciendo ehh pibe si el negocio de la comunicación es muy simple llamas y ya esta
> mira el patxi...
> 
> anuncio euskaltel patxi!!!! - youtube
> ...



:xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Más de medio euro hacia arriba desde donde está ahora sí que se dará.



no entiendo?
subirá a 5.3€


----------



## 5megas (19 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hombre, Pescanova ha de sonarle por los anuncios aunque sea. Ebro Foods es una empresa puntera a nivel mundial, si no la primera, de arroz y pasta. Lea en internet todas las marcas que posee y se sorprendera. Y ambas son españolas...
> 
> Pasa muchas veces que por el nombre de la empresa nos cuesta conocerla, pero no asi por sus marcas. Busque por ejemplo las marcas que forman parte de Procter & Gamble... A las 3am aun estara leyendo!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



si , pescanova la conozco , la de los congelados jejeje

la de ebro foods es la que no conozco


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Abr 2012)

algo de economía argentina

Cambio yerba por acción de YPF

1Kg mate = 1 acciones REP

grandes ciudadanos y gobernantes......


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> algo de economía argentina
> 
> Cambio yerba por acción de YPF
> 
> ...



Sabes lo mas gracioso....Que el mate no es un invento argentino jajaja se lo robaron a los paraguayos


----------



## Diegol07 (19 Abr 2012)

Si alguno de vosotros sigue corto con Repsol desde que le pase el chivatazo de lo que iba a pasar, esta avisado: 
"LO EXPROPIO" que necesito pa´come.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Abr 2012)

acabo de llegar.
jarto cerveZA hopfner
y cognac
y ginera en honor al hilo, pero el gilipichi del camareo alemán no conocía el hilo hvei35 para que me preparara un autentico gintonic. asi que me ha puesto una cosa que yo que sé, rara-rara.

En fin, como comprenderán no me voy a leer tropecientas páginas a estas horas, considérense thankeados y tal.

saludos y tal



la vin que ciegrols



RESPECT!


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

ACS se plantea vender el 10 por ciento de Abertis para reducir su deuda, según medios sin citar fuentes.

¿ sera verdad ? cuidadin con el floro :8:


----------



## todos_mienten (19 Abr 2012)

Nas.

¿A que hora se sabrá que tal a ido la subasta del tessssssorooo?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ACS se plantea vender el 10 por ciento de Abertis para reducir su deuda, según medios sin citar fuentes.
> 
> ¿ sera verdad ? cuidadin con el floro :8:



Una de estas dos casas, o las dos, o ninguna:

- El tito Floren está mas seco que la mojama.
- Los bancos acreedores del tito floren estan mas secos que al mojama. Ya no hay refinanciación ni patadas y tos palante. Y si ya no hay refinanciación para el Floren...mal asunto.


----------



## todos_mienten (19 Abr 2012)

De momento, le dan algo de vidilla:

Natixis oxigena a ACS: le permite tener el 5% de Iberdrola subiéndole el préstamo



Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Una de estas dos casas, o las dos, o ninguna:
> 
> - El tito Floren está mas seco que la mojama.
> - Los bancos acreedores del tito floren estan mas secos que al mojama. Ya no hay refinanciación ni patadas y tos palante. Y si ya no hay refinanciación para el Floren...mal asunto.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Abr 2012)

A los guanos dias
Hoy luce el sol y los pajarillos cantan
asumimos 9500 en minusvalias latentes pero todo esta bien,asi podremos comprar mas barato
Esperando San a 3,8


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> A los guanos dias
> Hoy luce el sol y los pajarillos cantan
> asumimos 9500 en minusvalias latentes pero todo esta bien,asi podremos comprar mas barato
> Esperando San a 3,8



ya que estas pillado tu unica opcion es seguir piramidando con to , incluyendo divis y a aguantar sin vender


----------



## sirpask (19 Abr 2012)

TRAS OBLIGAR A LOS CORTOS A CUBRIR POSICIONES Otra jugada maestra del Tesoro: hoy podrá presumir de pagar un 16% menos por su deuda

Otra jugada maestra del Tesoro: hoy podr presumir de pagar un 16% menos por su deuda - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

todos_mienten dijo:


> Nas.
> 
> ¿A que hora se sabrá que tal a ido la subasta del tessssssorooo?



Sobre las 11h creo


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Abr 2012)

todos_mienten dijo:


> Nas.
> 
> ¿A que hora se sabrá que tal a ido la subasta del tessssssorooo?



A partir de las 10:30


----------



## VOTIN (19 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya que estas pillado tu unica opcion es seguir piramidando con to , incluyendo divis y a aguantar sin vender



Vendi las ibe y las acs,lo demas no me lo esperaba
De todas formas la cartera esta muy diversificada
Cuando vuelva a 8000 se recuperara
Aunque antes cargare en 6800 de nuevo


----------



## Tubes (19 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> A los guanos dias
> Hoy luce el sol y los pajarillos cantan
> asumimos 9500 en minusvalias latentes pero todo esta bien,asi podremos comprar mas barato
> Esperando San a 3,8



Buenos días, yo pierdo 9300 en IBE.

Hoy perderé mas o recuperaré algo?

Entramos hoy con más.

Un saludo


----------



## VOTIN (19 Abr 2012)

Hay alguien con Sacyr?


----------



## FranR (19 Abr 2012)

Primera aproximación al comportamiento del Ibex este trimestre. Aún no está del todo definido. Pero bueno iremos actualizando.



Primer nivel para comprobar es 7442

P.O.T.R.A. T.M. ::


----------



## VOTIN (19 Abr 2012)

Tubes dijo:


> Buenos días, yo pierdo 9300 en IBE.
> 
> Hoy perderé mas o recuperaré algo?
> 
> ...



3,56 es la ventana de entrada pero no descarto un hostion mas abajo si el floren tiene que vender mas el mes que viene para no quebrar


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vendi las ibe y las acs,lo demas no me lo esperaba
> De todas formas la cartera esta muy diversificada
> Cuando vuelva a 8000 se recuperara
> Aunque antes cargare en 6800 de nuevo



te puedo asegurar que la cosa no parara en los 6800 asi que tenlo en cuenta porque te toca aguantar lo inaguantable :


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Abr 2012)

Intentando algo...

Ibex 35
Últ:7.125,70
Var (% / Ptos):0,66 %/ +46,50


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Iberdrola ha bajado más que ACS que es quién de verdad ha incurrido en una minusvalía que no va a poder recuperar porque ya está ejecutada. Ha estado incluso, y está, por debajo del nivel de venta del paquete de ACS. Puede ser porque se desconfía mucho de Florentino y que pudiera ser posible que más adelante venda por debajo del precio actual.



Al precio que vendió ayer perdió 540M€. A estos precios tiene 2500M€ más en pérdidas latentes... :8:

Buenos días...

Edito: Sr. FranR su escenario se parece al mio...


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Primera aproximación al comportamiento del Ibex este trimestre. Aún no está del todo definido. Pero bueno iremos actualizando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que visualizarla...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Abr 2012)

¡¡Es la deuda, idiota!!

Las empresas del Ibex 35 ya valen lo mismo que su deuda.

Mircoles negro en bolsa: las empresas del Ibex 35 ya valen lo mismo que su deuda - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Tubes (19 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> 3,56 es la ventana de entrada pero no descarto un hostion mas abajo si el floren tiene que vender mas el mes que viene para no quebrar



Gracias Votin, en realidad faltaban los interrogantes

¿ENTRAMOS HOY CON MAS?. La duda me asalta y aunque sube algo vamos a esperar.
Un saludo


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Abr 2012)

No quiero presionar Sr. FranR, pero ya era hora, que estaba operando a ciegas XD


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)




----------



## FranR (19 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No quiero presionar Sr. FranR, pero ya era hora, que estaba operando a ciegas XD



Pues mejor que con mi gráfico mire con esto.... 







Tenga cuidado hamijo..


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Bueno pues ya pegó el chupinazo...

Joder...pero sin embargo españa no levanta cabeza

En serio, que no metería ni un sólo euro ahora mismo ahí, buuuf


----------



## Snowball (19 Abr 2012)

De Cárpatos:



> Citigroup sube su recomendación sobre Iberdrola y Enel a comprar


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Abr 2012)

Parece que hoy quieren marcha también...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Telefónica, más problemas 
Citigroup rebaja el precio objetico de Telefónica a 11,5 euros desde 13 y mantiene neutral.
-------------------
A esta la veo por debajo de 10


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Abr 2012)

SAntander, a punto de romper culos...si baja de 4,78.


----------



## EL FARAON (19 Abr 2012)

jesucristo burbuja dijo:


> santander, a punto de romper culos...si baja de 4,78.



4.76
-0.05
(-1.00%)


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2012)

A los buenos días!

Yo sigo viendo esto bajista para hoy, pero al inicio los leoncios han metido mucho volumen comprador y siguen compradores, incluidos los que usan camuflaje, así que tampoco tengo tan claro que vayamos a bajar a no ser que hagan un sell-off en toda regla, todo esto referido al Stoxx.

En el Ibex los leoncios acaban de iniciar el saldo negativo, pero son muy poquitos contratos de saldo negativo.

En fin mi p-IA dice que hacia abajo pero el volumen dice otra cosa, por eso tras subir al principio ahora nos hemos quedado algo laterales (con volatilidad), aunque si al final bajamos vamos a ver a Pandoro empleándose a fondo, hay un potencial de 35-40 puntos del Stoxx de caida en este momento hasta 2238.

edito: si se deciden a subir podríamos llegar fácilmente a 2307.


----------



## juanfer (19 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Una de estas dos casas, o las dos, o ninguna:
> 
> - El tito Floren está mas seco que la mojama.
> - Los bancos acreedores del tito floren estan mas secos que al mojama. Ya no hay refinanciación ni patadas y tos palante. Y si ya no hay refinanciación para el Floren...mal asunto.



Si nohay financiacion para Floren no hay para nadie. Lo que aun le quedan algunas IBE en cartera, con lo cual se puede caer el valor aun más.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Abr 2012)

JCB en google+...



> Aquí parece que todo el mundo está haciendo oídos sordos de las advertencias del BCE. Deben pensar que al final se va a abrir el paracaídas. Nos queda liquidez para poco más de un mes. Y luego, si no sale al paso el BCE, ¿qué? ¿Alguien se ha parado a pensar que vamos a vivir un credit crunch apoteósico?


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> JCB en google+...




Saldrá al paso... Vaya si saldrá...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

En Mayo si será movidito

Pero ahora toca subidas...


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no entiendo?
> subirá a 5.3€



That's right!


----------



## Seren (19 Abr 2012)

Repsoles a 14,95, Sacyres 1,6 baratas baratas....la boluda ha mandando a pandoro K en compañía de estos valores.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Abr 2012)

Me parece a mi que la sangria de repsol no acabara durante un tiempo

la veremos a 12 el mes que viene


----------



## sirpask (19 Abr 2012)

Alguien está soltando lastre en IBE y está mandando todo al guano, mierda


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

Marditohs gashegos , comprad que es ejpaña coño :


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

¿Invertiríais en una empresa con este gráfico en los últimos 5 años?







Falta por incorporar la subida de hoy, otro 5.80% extra.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Abr 2012)

Manda cojones que con el hostion de ayer de ibe le metieron 6 millones de prestadas
eso solo puede significar que aun quieren mas sangre
En vez de dismuir las prestadas estas aumentan
La sangria que viene la va a llevar a 3 y poquito


----------



## aitor33 (19 Abr 2012)

Uffffff:ouch::ouch: Pobre de los que tengan Sacyr


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Invertiríais en una empresa con este gráfico en los últimos 5 años?



si esta al reves


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si esta al reves




Es el puto gráfico de Sacyr invertido...

¿¿¿¿¿Quién en su sano juicio lo que hace en bolsa no es simplemente ponerse corto en Sacyr????? ¿Por qué, por qué no me limito a eso?

De hecho, nunca me he puesto :vomito:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

Ni dandole los mandos a un mono la quiebra antes. Por eso y por mas cosas.

DEL RIVERO PRESIDENTE VITALICIO YA.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es el puto gráfico de Sacyr invertido...
> 
> ¿¿¿¿¿Quién en su sano juicio lo que hace en bolsa no es simplemente ponerse corto en Sacyr????? ¿Por qué, por qué no me limito a eso?
> 
> De hecho, nunca me he puesto :vomito:



pero tuvo que empezar hace mucho , ahora ya no le queda mucha caida :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero tuvo que empezar hace mucho , ahora ya no le queda mucha caida :fiufiu:




Si entro hoy, me queda un 100% de caida... Me vale.


----------



## hydra69 (19 Abr 2012)

Menuda ostia lleva sacyr.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si entro hoy, me queda un 100% de caida... Me vale.



ahora estaria invirtiendo en un puto chicharro , procure que no le pille una subidita del 20% en una sola sesion y cuando menos se lo espere


----------



## hydra69 (19 Abr 2012)

Por cierto,Gamesa cortos o largos?.


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

Antena 3TV proyecta hacia 4,50 euros si supera los 4,30. Chart timeframe diario.


----------



## azazeldos (19 Abr 2012)

buenos dias, ¿que me he perdido?


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Manda cojones que con el hostion de ayer de ibe le metieron 6 millones de prestadas
> eso solo puede significar que aun quieren mas sangre
> En vez de dismuir las prestadas estas aumentan
> La sangria que viene la va a llevar a 3 y poquito



¿Dónde has visto el dato de prestadas?

Buenos dias


----------



## VOTIN (19 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Dónde has visto el dato de prestadas?
> 
> Buenos dias



En el boletin de la bolsa de madrizzz::


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora estaria invirtiendo en un puto chicharro , procure que no le pille una subidita del 20% en una sola sesion y cuando menos se lo espere




Da igual, sin SL para no arriesgar. Venderé mis cortos cuando cotice a 0,01e.


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Al final, en el Ibex, lo que pasa es que ya no quedan leones.
> 
> Esto baja porque unas gacelas venden acojonadas, y otras compran gangas.... que más adelante venden acojonadas, para que les compren las que vendieron y ahora lo ven barato.



¿que no quedan leoncios? si viera Ud. la cantidad brutal de contratos que se están negociando estos días no se hubiera atrevido ni siquiera a sugerir esa posibilidad.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Abr 2012)

Prisa a 0.46
se resiste a morir


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

BBVA de mi vida :Baile:

rezando para que la robasta salga requetebien ::


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Abr 2012)

los futuros usa cotizando en una zona q en contado seria el 1392......... momento interesante

edito: primer asalto repelido


----------



## atman (19 Abr 2012)

> Por cierto, estoy pensando en ponerme corto en IBE ¿hay acciones a prestar por algún lado? PA perder dinero, sí. Y pa hoder a Floren, tambien.



Ya le hemos metido un pequeño rejón a Floren. Ahora necesito opiniones ¿me compro ya? ¿o aguanto un poco más? Entré en 3,95. Yo cerraría y esperaría a la siguiente... pero me tienta cómo está la "cosa"... y no es descartable algún otro movimiento a la baja...


----------



## VOTIN (19 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ya le hemos metido un pequeño rejón a Floren. Ahora necesito opiniones ¿me compro ya? ¿o aguanto un poco más? Entré en 3,95. Yo cerraría y esperaría a la siguiente... pero me tienta cómo está la "cosa"... y no es descartable algún otro movimiento a la baja...



Si el floren sigue vendiendo paquetones de ibe la cotizacion pinta mas bien negra,los buitres carroñeros le rondan la coronilla cuando se pasea por la calle


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

joder como se mueve esto :8:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Dios mio lo que han hecho en un minuto


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ya le hemos metido un pequeño rejón a Floren. Ahora necesito opiniones ¿me compro ya? ¿o aguanto un poco más? Entré en 3,95. Yo cerraría y esperaría a la siguiente... pero me tienta cómo está la "cosa"... y no es descartable algún otro movimiento a la baja...



p q tienen tanta prisa? creo q estamos a horas o dias del inicio de un movimiento fuerte (como dice bertok), el S&P esta en el dia D y casi la hora H

y ustedes pendientes de picotear en el huerto de iberdrola ::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

casi me da argo :ouch:

voy a por un trago , estoy asustado :


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

Bendita volatilidad y benditos leones!! Vuela, BME... Vuela!!


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Abr 2012)

Yo creo en pepon, desde la humildad de suscribirme al boletin "franR"

(tranquilo sr. Fran, soy adulto y "responsable" de mis actos  que si no se siente presionado y no me tradea bien)


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2012)

De nuevo volvemos a liarla parda, aunque no por nada bueno (obvio, se trata de nuestro lamentable mierdapaís). Un bracket de 50 puntos en el DAX en menos de un minuto, eso es lo que ha liado la robasta de bonos patrios. 

No sé cuales habrán sido las cifras finales de la robasta, pero la volatibilidad que ha provocado me ha reseteado la mitad de los módulos.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (19 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> casi me da argo :ouch:
> 
> voy a por un trago , estoy asustado :



Pero ¿qué es lo que ha pasado? ::


----------



## diosmercado (19 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> De nuevo volvemos a liarla parda, aunque no por nada bueno (obvio, se trata de nuestro lamentable mierdapaís). Un bracket de 50 puntos en el DAX en menos de un minuto, eso es lo que ha liado la robasta de bonos patrios.
> 
> No sé cuales habrán sido las cifras finales de la robasta, pero la volatibilidad que ha provocado me ha reseteado la mitad de los módulos.



Tesoro vende bonos por importe de 2.542 mlns euros 





Tesoro vende 1.425 mlns euros en bonos 2022 rentabilidad máxima en 5,778% y cobertura de 2,4 vs 2,2 anterior.

Vende bonos vencimiento 2014 a una rentabilidad máxima de 3,520%.

De captialbolsa.com


----------



## VLADELUI (19 Abr 2012)

Subasta con fuerte demanda.

Buitres.


----------



## atman (19 Abr 2012)

Atman, si no estás seguro de la posición mejor cerrar. Si estuvieras seguro no preguntabas... ergo, compro! 

(de momento la mitad). 3,95 - 3,59...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Abr 2012)

El Tesoro coloca 2.540 millones en bonos a 10 y a 2 años, el máximo previsto


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

La subasta ha sido buena y mala, perfecto entonces. Espadas en alto.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Abr 2012)

Me pasan la grafica de lo que ha pasado en los últimos minutos:


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2012)

Total: ni pichí ni pichó, y de paso meneo que te crió.

As usual


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Abr 2012)

el S&P no puede con el 1392 pese al momento latigazo y cae.....

bueno, q coño, todos estamos desplomandonos jur jur


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Abr 2012)

El Chuli perdió 100 puntos en unos minutos. Ojito.


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2012)

Bueh, pues yo acabo de ver un aumento bestia de contratos para subir y ahora una venta todavía más bestia para bajar, me da que alcanzaremos objetivos por la parte baja prevista para hoy.

Pónganse el paracaidas si van largos....jeronimooooo!


----------



## tatur (19 Abr 2012)

A ver si yo que soy gacela y corto de entendederas entiendo bien la jugada.

Iberdrola sigue siendo una empresa igal de solida y rentable que antes, su dividendo es mas que atractivo a este precio, pero uno de sus mayores accionistas podria desprenderse de sus acciones tirando el precio hacia abajo, aunque en principio no el dividendo.

¿Es una chorrada lo que acabo de decir?

Es que mi padre se va a jubilar, ha vendido el piso para volver a su casa del pueblo y tenia pensado invertir en acciones con alto dividendo a largisimo plazo (vamos que es mi futura herencia)


----------



## Seren (19 Abr 2012)

Si sus majestades leoncias me lo permiten entro en San a 4,78, estaré poco tiempo


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Abr 2012)

La subasta esperándola como un parto y ha sido un pedo... juas

Siguiente pase: inicial claims a las 14:30.


----------



## Xof Dub (19 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bendita volatilidad y benditos leones!! Vuela, BME... Vuela!!



calle, calle... no se vayan a dar cuenta :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

cerrados largos bbva 5,19 a 5,15 cabrones :ouch:


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Abr 2012)

siguiendo este ritmo vemos el 69xx antes de comer.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Abr 2012)

Bertok, solo te quedan 20pipos, te estamos esperando... ::


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

tatur dijo:


> A ver si yo que soy gacela y corto de entendederas entiendo bien la jugada.
> 
> Iberdrola sigue siendo una empresa igal de solida y rentable que antes, su dividendo es mas que atractivo a este precio, pero uno de sus mayores accionistas podria desprenderse de sus acciones tirando el precio hacia abajo, aunque en principio no el dividendo.
> 
> ...




No, no es ninguna chorrada. De cualquier modo, los análisis fundamentales son más complejos de lo que parece y puede ser que la altísima deuda de IBE le lastre el dividendo en un futuro. Pero aunque lo redujese un 30%, sería mucho mejor que un plazo fijo. Yo desde luego IBE a este precio, para tenerla a años vista, me parece un espectáculo (al margen de ataques especulativos que la pudieran bajar un poco más).


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

corto eurodolar 1,3130


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No, no es ninguna chorrada. De cualquier modo, los análisis fundamentales son más complejos de lo que parece y puede ser que la altísima deuda de IBE le lastre el dividendo en un futuro. Pero aunque lo redujese un 30%, sería mucho mejor que un plazo fijo. Yo desde luego IBE a este precio, para tenerla a años vista, me parece un espectáculo (al margen de ataques especulativos que la pudieran bajar un poco más).



Pues ya veras a 2 y pico, te venderas el piso para comprar... ::


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues ya veras a 2 y pico, te venderas el piso para comprar... ::



Pues ya que lo nombras, mira que estaba contento con mi compra del piso: 150.000 por un piso del 2007 en Valencia capital, con garaje y trastero incluido, en una zona que me encanta, con gimnasio, piscina, padel... y aun así, no te creas que a diario no pienso que metiendo los 150, más los 12 de impuestos, más los 30 de la reforma y unos 60.000 que me quedaban de ahorros que se me van a ir en BME, boda, luna de miel y muebles... con ese dinero metido en el equivalente de REE, BME, IBE, BBVA, MAP, EBRO a los 6.500 del IBEX iba a vivir toda mi vida del cuento.


----------



## Norske (19 Abr 2012)

Como cada semana, hay vencimiento de opciones, en este caso al ser el tercer viernes es el vencimiento mensual. Como creo que se les está quedando ( a las manos fuertes) un poco bajo el punto donde les interesaría cerrar (que ronda los 2400), igual le dan un arreón entre hoy y mañana. Así que me arriesgo con la siguiente operación:

Compro 10 contratos call 2350 a un precio de 6.5 por contrato. total invertido: 650 euros.


----------



## sirpask (19 Abr 2012)

Sólo voy a decir una cosa... Votin tenias razón y no te hice caso.. lastima.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

35 foreros escribieron 20 ó más mensajes en el hilo correspondiente a la primera mitad del mes de abril. 

49 foreros más de 10.

Participaron 151 foreros.


----------



## atman (19 Abr 2012)

Norske dijo:


> Como cada semana, hay vencimiento de opciones, en este caso al ser el tercer viernes es el vencimiento mensual. Como creo que se les está quedando ( a las manos fuertes) un poco bajo el punto donde les interesaría cerrar (que ronda los 2400), igual le dan un arreón entre hoy y mañana. Así que me arriesgo con la siguiente operación:
> 
> Compro 10 contratos call 2350 a un precio de 6.5 por contrato. total invertido: 650 euros.



Esta tiene buena pinta, la de la semana pasada... al final, no consiguió sacarle demasiada chicha, pero algo sí ¿no?


----------



## The Hellion (19 Abr 2012)

tatur dijo:


> A ver si yo que soy gacela y corto de entendederas entiendo bien la jugada.
> 
> Iberdrola sigue siendo una empresa igal de solida y rentable que antes, su dividendo es mas que atractivo a este precio, pero uno de sus mayores accionistas podria desprenderse de sus acciones tirando el precio hacia abajo, aunque en principio no el dividendo.
> 
> ...



ACS (los March, escondidos detrás de Florentino) pretendieron quedarse con el cashflow de Iberdrola comprando a crédito una parte de la empresa, desmembrándola para pagar el crédito y pegando un pelotazo de dos cojones. 

Lo que no se esperaron es que Galán (el CEO de Iberdrola) plantase cara tan obstinadamente. Tan obstinadamente que después de oponerse por todos los medios jurídico-legales imaginables, ha tomado una página de los pepitos desesperados: "si no es pa mí, pa nadie". O sea, que para que se la lleve el banco (ACS), la prendo fuego. 

Y en esas están. ACS empeñada (hasta hace poco, ahora ya no se sabe) en seguir con su estrategia de apoderarse de Iberdrola (aunque con el coste de la financiación hasta ahora, ya no es un negocio tan brillante), e Iberdrola empeñada en comprar cosas y seguir políticas que destruyan valor para el accionista y hagan caer la cotización, para hacerle la vida imposible a ACS.

Pero tampoco hay que llorar por el tito Floro:

Vozpópuli - Florentino Pérez gana 112 millones de euros por una estrategia con la que ACS pierde 767


----------



## CARLO PONZI (19 Abr 2012)

La encuesta de invertia arroja resultados claros.
No sé que pensarán por aquí de aquella fauna, pero la mayoría se decanta por:



> 19 abril 2012
> *¿Quién invierta ahora en Bolsa estará forrado en un par de años?*
> 
> Sí, volvemos a precios bajísimos y es ahora cuando hay que ser valiente e invertir
> ...



Resultado de la encuesta: ¿Quién invierta ahora en Bolsa estará forrado en un par de años?, en Invertia.

!COMPRAD MARDITOH ROHEDOREH!


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

ya es hora de activarm el H-C-H en el eurodolar :


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Abr 2012)

vamos a por los 1392 gusanos de nuevo.....


----------



## Norske (19 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Esta tiene buena pinta, la de la semana pasada... al final, no consiguió sacarle demasiada chicha, pero algo sí ¿no?



No, salió mal. Aquella fue una kamikaze de última hora, una tontería, aunque a punto estuvo de salir muy bien.


----------



## sarkweber (19 Abr 2012)

SACYR VALLEHERMOSO Capitalización 684.609.492 ::::::


----------



## vyk (19 Abr 2012)

Joer...el Ibex parece el Dragon Khan...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

Que algun fundamentalista analice a Sacyr que a mi me da la risa.

Como esta compañia esta cotizando en un indice que pretende ser serio?


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que algun fundamentalista analice a Sacyr que a mi me da la risa.
> 
> Como esta compañia esta cotizando en un indice que pretende ser serio?



Sacyr es un experimento subliminal para las gacelas: lea el nombre al revés


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Sacyr es un experimento subliminal para las gacelas: lea el nombre al revés





*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_MKULTRA*

:XX::XX:


----------



## sarkweber (19 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Sacyr es un experimento subliminal para las gacelas: lea el nombre al revés



Había una vez un valle muy hermoso, extenso y fértil, habitado por un colonia de gacelas. ::::


----------



## Zetaperro (19 Abr 2012)

Vaya colección de chicharrillos que hay en el Ibex


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Abr 2012)

pues hoy la que domina las perdidas del ibex es telecirco

los gusanos se estan desperezando pero no deciden para donde ir....... vaya mañana.....


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_MKULTRA*
> 
> :XX::XX:



Mi favorito: en todos los lavabos del mundo...


----------



## sirpask (19 Abr 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Joer...el Ibex parece el Dragon Khan...



Está semana sí pollastre no quema su maquinita con tanta información por los sockets ... cerca le andará... Jeje


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

vamos eurodolar hijoeputa revienta ya :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si la deuda va a lastrar el dividendo, tb lastrará el precio.
> 
> Hay que esperar precio 90% abajo de máximos para tener la sensación de una compra RAZONABLE, a largo plazo.
> 
> Otra cosa es que mientras espera a ese precio, quiebre el banco donde tiene el dinero..... y en ese caso era mejor ser propietario de un pedazo de Iberdrola que propietario de un depósito de rentabilidad birriosa y altísimo riesgo de quiebra.



Eso en Iberdrola es menos de un euro. No lo veremos.

Por cierto, bienvenido al nuevo hilo, que ayer le vi un poco perdido!


----------



## tonuel (19 Abr 2012)

¿Alguno sabe que ha hecho rico heredero con sus matildes...? ienso:


Saludos )


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Alguno sabe que ha hecho rico heredero con sus matildes...? ienso:
> 
> 
> Saludos )



ahora solo es un heredero :S


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (19 Abr 2012)

¿De verdad pensáis que las acciones de una empresa cojonudísima como Iberdrola puedan cotizar por debajo de 3 ó nos estáis tomando el pelo a los neófitos?


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> ¿De verdad pensáis que las acciones de una empresa cojonudísima como Iberdrola puedan cotizar por debajo de 3 ó nos estáis tomando el pelo a los neófitos?




Pues... Descartable no es, desde luego.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> ¿De verdad pensáis que las acciones de una empresa cojonudísima como Iberdrola puedan cotizar por debajo de 3 ó nos estáis tomando el pelo a los neófitos?



...y más abajo

¿quien iba a decir que General Motors se iba a ir a la mierda hace unos años?. Se reirían y ya ves.

No hay que encariñarse ni idolatrar ninguna acción.


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> ¿De verdad pensáis que las acciones de una empresa cojonudísima como Iberdrola puedan cotizar por debajo de 3 ó nos estáis tomando el pelo a los neófitos?




Debe entender que los analistas fundamentales (aquellos que podrían darse cuenta de si una empresa es cojonudísima o no) son minoría hoy en día frente a los técnicos, a los cuales no podría importarles menos si están mirando una gráfica de McDonalds o de Ibertrola, simplemente saben que están mirando una gráfica.

Y si le digo lo que les importa a los algorítimicos, ya ni le cuento...

En definitiva, que no veo demasiado obstáculo para que baje de 3, de 2,5 ... ponga Ud. un número.


----------



## Claca (19 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Debe entender que los analistas fundamentales (aquellos que podrían darse cuenta de si una empresa es cojonudísima o no) son minoría hoy en día frente a los técnicos, a los cuales no podría importarles menos si están mirando una gráfica de McDonalds o de Ibertrola, simplemente saben que están mirando una gráfica.
> 
> Y si le digo lo que les importa a los algorítimicos, ya ni le cuento...
> 
> En definitiva, que no veo demasiado obstáculo para que baje de 3, de 2,5 ... ponga Ud. un número.



Es que no me extraña. Para la mayoría, analizar los fundamentales es como analizar un gráfico de hace un año sin tener ni idea a qué precio se cruza la acción el día en que planteamos alguna operación en el valor. 

Beneficios pasados no aseguran beneficios futuros, ni siquiera podemos estar seguros de que las cuentas no han estado excesivamente maquilladas... Para analizar los fundamentales, o tienes información de primera mano, la misma que leen los leoncios, o más te vale asumir que te la estás jugando a la ruleta, prácticamente a una corazonada.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

Adivina adivinanza, ¿que es?

Quien acierte se gana una cita con la señorita Pecata Minuta.






PS: No es apple.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (19 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Adivina adivinanza, ¿que es?
> 
> Quien acierte se gana una cita con la señorita Pecata Minuta.
> 
> ...



¿La relación del DAX con el IBEX?.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

Fuentes del FMI han afirmado que los bancos europeos podrían verse forzados a vender 3,8 billones de euros en activos para estabilizar sus balances.

De confirmarse las previsiones del FMI, el efecto sería notable en los mercados financieros.


como BBVA venda lo que tiene en TEF:fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿La relación del DAX con el IBEX?.



¿Pregunta o afirma?


----------



## BRAXTON (19 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Beneficios pasados no aseguran beneficios futuros...
> 
> Para analizar los fundamentales, o tienes información de primera mano, la misma que leen los leoncios, o más te vale asumir que te la estás jugando a la ruleta



DOS GRANDES VERDADES DEL PARQUÉ...con esto te vale para contestar a cualquier "neófito" u "diletante"...

ienso:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Abr 2012)

Sobre la conveniencia de SL..

A ver si alguien me puede explicar el por qué de aplicarlos siempre.
LLevo unos meses operando en bolsa y no he puesto uno nunca. He hecho varias operaciones y en algunas he vendido con pérdidas pero en el saldo global estoy muy en positivo.

Sirva como ejemplo la ultima operacion. LLevo una semana largo en Arcelor. He comprado a 13,33 y si hubiera puesto SL me lo hubiera comido y perdido dinero, teniendo que volver a comprar para probabalemente suceder lo mismo.

La unica posibilidad es comprar, esperar y tener un poco de paciencia. Si hay que vender con perdidas porque se desploma pues se hace, pero del mismo modo es la unica manera de que no te barran stops y puedas dejar que suba el precio.

Todo este tiempo leyendo: "quien se quede largo esta loco" etc y no sé, yo creo que estoy bastante cuerdo y con plusvalias.

Cual es el error?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

Bank of Guano publica un BPA de 0,03 dólares vs 0,11 esperado 

Ingresos de 22.800 mlns dólares vs 22.500 millones esperado. 


:baba:


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Abr 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Sobre la conveniencia de SL..
> 
> A ver si alguien me puede explicar el por qué de aplicarlos siempre.
> LLevo unos meses operando en bolsa y no he puesto uno nunca. He hecho varias operaciones y en algunas he vendido con pérdidas pero en el saldo global estoy muy en positivo.
> ...



Yo te puedo decir que te puedes ahorrar muchos puntos en contra.

Lo de arcelor te ha salido bien, pero ¿y si arcelor coge la dinámica de sacyr?¿Tendrías valor de asumir unas perdidas de unos miles o esperarías eternamente ese rebote?

Vamos, te ha salido bien por "suerte", y si ya es complicado acertar, aún más tener suerte de manera constante.


----------



## faraico (19 Abr 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Sobre la conveniencia de SL..
> 
> A ver si alguien me puede explicar el por qué de aplicarlos siempre.
> LLevo unos meses operando en bolsa y no he puesto uno nunca. He hecho varias operaciones y en algunas he vendido con pérdidas pero en el saldo global estoy muy en positivo.
> ...



El error en mi opinión es que si ya es jodido poner un SL emocionalmente, es posible que si hemos de hacerlo manual, no nos atrevamos con la esperanza de que rebote en breve. POr lo cual, si se dan mal las cosas en vez de perder el 5-7% del SL o lo que sea, nos podemos ir a pérdidas del 30%....

Yo en mi cartera tengo unas cuantas pilladas lamentables chicharriles de esas de principiante que dan bastante rabia.

Ahora sigo siendo un principiante pero sin pilladas, se pone SL y pista...a otra cosa.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (19 Abr 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Sobre la conveniencia de SL..
> 
> A ver si alguien me puede explicar el por qué de aplicarlos siempre.
> LLevo unos meses operando en bolsa y no he puesto uno nunca. He hecho varias operaciones y en algunas he vendido con pérdidas pero en el saldo global estoy muy en positivo.
> ...



Error ninguno. Cada uno opera como le plazca. 

Pero por ejemplo. Entro en TEF en 11,49. Pongo SL en 11,28. Viene impulso a la baja y recibo a pandoro. Salta SL. 

En el peor de los casos, hoy podría volver a entrar a 11,06. 22 céntimos por acción de ahorro. Un 2%. 

De la otra manera, estaría un 2% más abajo y a esperar a que suba para recuperar un terreno que me lo podía haber ahorrado. Y no te digo nada, si viene otra hostia para abajo. A remar, y lo mismo toca guardarla para los nietos.

Ahora llevas unos meses y todo te parece estupendo, pero después de años, puedes tenerlas de todos los colores. Y basta una o 2 enganchadas gordas para que aprendas. Fíjate que hay gente que lleva *años* operando en esto y usan SL. Por algo será.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues ya que lo nombras, mira que estaba contento con mi compra del piso: 150.000 por un piso del 2007 en Valencia capital, con garaje y trastero incluido, en una zona que me encanta, con gimnasio, piscina, padel... y aun así, no te creas que a diario no pienso que metiendo los 150, más los 12 de impuestos, más los 30 de la reforma y unos 60.000 que me quedaban de ahorros que se me van a ir en BME, boda, luna de miel y muebles... con ese dinero metido en el equivalente de REE, BME, IBE, BBVA, MAP, EBRO a los 6.500 del IBEX iba a vivir toda mi vida del cuento.



Ya hablaremos de aquí a unos años, pero no te extrañe que hayas acertado... ienso:


----------



## TenienteDan (19 Abr 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Sobre la conveniencia de SL..
> 
> A ver si alguien me puede explicar el por qué de aplicarlos siempre.
> LLevo unos meses operando en bolsa y no he puesto uno nunca. He hecho varias operaciones y en algunas he vendido con pérdidas pero en el saldo global estoy muy en positivo.
> ...




Yo llevo tb poco tiempo y he aprendido a las malas lo importante que es el SL. Llevo un registro de todas mis operaciones y las que verdaderamente me han hecho perder pasta son aquellas que abrí sin SL.
Si pones SL, te aseguras que los latigazos o tendencias bajistas te destrocen, mientras que de vez en cuando puedes pillar latigazos o tendencias alcistas.

A la larga es lo que funciona.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Sobre la conveniencia de SL..
> 
> A ver si alguien me puede explicar el por qué de aplicarlos siempre.
> LLevo unos meses operando en bolsa y no he puesto uno nunca. He hecho varias operaciones y en algunas he vendido con pérdidas pero en el saldo global estoy muy en positivo.
> ...



Es como salir en pelotas a la calle. Quedaría cómodo en verano pero no está bonito.

Sin SL te puedes asegurar a Pandoro acostándose al lado tuyo y sacándote brillo durante meses, incluso años."Esto tiene que subir...uhmm, compro más" *fue* el lema de gacelas que ahora yacen en las cunetas. _Basicamente es fácil ganar dinero, pero recuperar dinero pérdido cuesta muchísimo más_.

Por su seguridad, y la de todos, SL


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Es como salir en pelotas a la calle. Quedaría cómodo en verano pero no está bonito.
> 
> Sin SL te puedes asegurar a Pandoro acostándose al lado tuyo y sacándote brillo durante meses, incluso años."Esto tiene que subir...uhmm, compro más" *fue* el lema de gacelas que ahora yacen en las cunetas.
> 
> Por su seguridad, y la de todos, SL



Parece un anuncio de durex


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

Tb depende que broker uses.Como pongas muchos sl con ing, a base de comisiones te dejan en cueros....Ej 10 operaciones fallidas de 3000 cada una ( Comision de 20 c/v*20 = 400 eso sin contar el dinero perdido) y encima estas fuera del mercado....Lo cual me hace plantearme ...he de cambiar de broker


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

el guanear no se va a acabar


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Abr 2012)

adios.............. a buscar petroleo......


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Yo te puedo decir que te puedes ahorrar muchos puntos en contra.
> 
> Lo de arcelor te ha salido bien, pero ¿y si arcelor coge la dinámica de sacyr?¿Tendrías valor de asumir unas perdidas de unos miles o esperarías eternamente ese rebote?
> 
> Vamos, te ha salido bien por "suerte", y si ya es complicado acertar, aún más tener suerte de manera constante.



No, no, si a lo que me refiero es que me ha salido mal muchas veces. He comprado San a 7 y he vendido a 6 porque veía que iba pabajo como una burra, y tambien he vendido con perdidas TRE e IBE, pero en el computo global voy muy en positivo porque eso me ha permitido aguantar otras cosas que han subido. 

Esta claro que cuando un valor cae en picado o no tiene perspectivas hay que asumir perdidas, pero eso con los margenes de un SL no da tiempo a verlo. Y muchas veces lo que sucede es que los movimientos, mismamente lo de esta misma jornada, barren stops por todos los lados.

BUeno, bueno, yo tomo nota.

Respecto a lo de salir en pelotas por la calle... hay muchachas a las que les sentaría tan bien...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

_Cárpatos


Buenos resultados de Morgan que pesa mucho, se dispara al alza en el fuera de horas y la bolsa baja, está el mercado peligroso, raro, y disculpen la licencia puñetero._


----------



## J-Z (19 Abr 2012)

Ya están aquí:


----------



## vyk (19 Abr 2012)

¡Cojones ya con el SAN! LLevo ya unas pérdidas latentes de 8.500 aurelios.

Lo siento, necesitaba desahogarme y compartir mis miserias.

Ciao, voy a darme a la bebida :: (un Santa teresa 1796, para ser más preciso )


----------



## faraico (19 Abr 2012)

vino Pandoro!!


----------



## Pindik87 (19 Abr 2012)

Buffff perdemos los 7000!!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Abr 2012)

Se está volviendo a despeñar...

Menuda basura el churribex.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

el hombre del tiempo de serenity markets dice que nos espera un frente de guano 

pd el hombre del tiempo y el equipo de serenity son todos el mismo carpatos , creo que tiene cuenta en burbuja :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

vyk dijo:


> ¡Cojones ya con el SAN! *LLevo ya unas pérdidas latentes de 8.500 aurelios.*
> 
> Lo siento, necesitaba desahogarme y compartir mis miserias.
> 
> Ciao, voy a darme a la bebida :: (un Santa teresa 1796, para ser más preciso )


----------



## vyk (19 Abr 2012)

Me lo expliquen (teniendo en cuenta las palabras del Sr. Muertoviviente):



> Bank of america bate al consenso con sus resultados del primer trimestre y sube un 5 en preapertura - Noticias ibex informacion ibex
> 
> Bank of America bate al consenso con sus resultados del primer trimestre y sube un 5% en preapertura
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Pues yo he comprado más largos

Comprad insensatos


----------



## J-Z (19 Abr 2012)

TEF 10 pavos me las quitan de las manos


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (19 Abr 2012)

Hola. No soy accionista y además no entiendo nada de bolsa. Pero desde hace dos años, gracias a burbuja.info y a este hilo, me he hecho aficcionado a ver las grandes caidas del chulibex. Por eso me paso ahora, para estar presente en un momento histórico: la entrada en los 6000. ::::

(Lo siento por aquellos pequeños inversores que estén perdiendo pasta  )


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

Ibex 35	6.999,90	-1,12


----------



## Condor (19 Abr 2012)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Mariano, el rey del guano.


----------



## lokeno100 (19 Abr 2012)

creo que ya se ve el fondo


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

Dax e Ibex a 200 puntos...


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (19 Abr 2012)

Yo estoy esparando los 5000 pa meterme.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

por el amor de lol , los largos son solo pa especular con un rebotillo , la tendencia a medio plazo es bajista , especialmente en el ibex donde es puñeteramente bajista :ouch:

el eurodolar no me esta fallando


----------



## J-Z (19 Abr 2012)

Quedan 300 puntos para igualar al Dax.


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues yo he comprado más largos
> 
> Comprad insensatos



y donde ha puesto el SL? 

esta la cosa como para no tocarla :::cook: ayer hubiera puesto la mano en el fuego por un reboton...... y hoy la tendria todo socarrada ::


----------



## Zetaperro (19 Abr 2012)

Adios a los 7000

Rafaga de stop-loss


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (19 Abr 2012)

Ofrezcamos este crac a los dioses del mercao..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

Landing systema failure.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> y donde ha puesto el SL?
> 
> esta la cosa como para no tocarla :::cook: ayer hubiera puesto la mano en el fuego por un reboton...... y hoy la tendria todo socarrada ::



1368

Se va a subir, y mucho además. Hay que tener paciencia.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> Ofrezcamos este crac a los dioses del mercao..



a los dioses solo les complace los sacrificios de gacelas :fiufiu:


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (19 Abr 2012)

¿Alguién sabe cómo estaba el Ibex cuándo entró la trotona a gobernar?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 1368
> 
> Se va a subir, y mucho además. Hay que tener paciencia.



ustec , es la gacela que viene a quitar el pecado


----------



## Seren (19 Abr 2012)

¿pero que ha pasado?:: Estamos en los seismiles, otro momento histórico pero en exlusiva para el mercado español. Esta claro que el poder mediático puede con todo y españa es donde han querido centrar la crisis occidental. Yo aguanto con esta volatilidad cualquiera sabe...


----------



## AssGaper (19 Abr 2012)

*SEÑORES ESTAMOS EN LOS 6000 miles*


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

a todos los larguistas , repito aunque sea muy cansino esperad un par de meses


----------



## Eguzkine Abertzale (19 Abr 2012)




----------



## Condor (19 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> *SEÑORES ESTAMOS EN LOS 6000 miles*



40 meses después y con el capitán que sabía lo que había que hacer para generar confianza y el almirante Aznar en el faro.

Vamos Merkel, tú puedes!


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (19 Abr 2012)

CronistaDelFinal dijo:


> ¿Alguién sabe cómo estaba el Ibex cuándo entró la trotona a gobernar?



8.400 puntos


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 1368
> 
> Se va a subir, y mucho además. Hay que tener paciencia.



buen sitio, yo lo pondria en 1366 mas o menos, pero alli esta bien

yo tb creo q se subira mucho aunq este todo jodido nada cae siempre (ni sube siempre), la cosa es q estabamos en un punto perfecto para rebotar


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Abr 2012)

Srs. tiene alguien marcado como "relevante" los 682x?

Unos dibujitos que acabo de terminar me mandan ahí pero no se muy bien que pintan ya que nunca se hablaba de los 68xx, estaban obsesionados con los 6700...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Abr 2012)

Menudo exceso especulativo.

El SAN, por ejemplo se va a dejar casi el 30% en 3 semanas. ¿En menos de un mes una empresa "pierde" tanto valor?

Si ha perdido objetivamente ese valor, cosa más que posible, desde luego no lo ha perdido sólo en estas tres semanas.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Abr 2012)

Buah, panda de mariquitusos cobardes vestidos con tutus. Yo ya estuve en el crack del 2000 y recuerdo ver el ibex a 5500 creo, cayendo desde practicamente 15000.

Evidentemente me pillo ese fregao... evidentemente me pilla este fregao......evidentemente cada vez que juego a la bolsa mando a tomar por culo el pais entero. Soy un crack. ::


----------



## Condor (19 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Srs. tiene alguien marcado como "relevante" los 682x?
> 
> Unos dibujitos que acabo de terminar me mandan ahí pero no se muy bien que pintan ya que nunca se hablaba de los 68xx, estaban obsesionados con los 6700...



eso es porque hace 40 meses se pilló suelo de 6815

más allá de eso ni yo me atrevo a reir


----------



## J-Z (19 Abr 2012)

Inditex supera a Santander en capitalización bursátil.

Ibertrola, per debajo de los mínimos de la crisis.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Abr 2012)

Es que si hasta en este hilo esta todo el mundo acojonado imaginaros ahí fuera.
Puede que no sea hoy o mañana, pero en cuestion de dias podria pegar un reboton importante. Mas que nada por hacer todo lo contrario de lo que la gente espera.

Y no es eso lo que ha hecho toda la vida? Cuando nadie se lo espere y todo el mundo arroje la toalla. 

Alguien aparte de mi mismo esta largo ahora mismo?


----------



## 2plx2 (19 Abr 2012)

Hace tiempo que sólo os leo, pero quiero compartir con vosotros este momento de epic guano.


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Abr 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Buah, panda de mariquitusos cobardes vestidos con tutus. Yo ya estuve en el crack del 2000 y recuerdo ver el ibex a 5500 creo, cayendo desde practicamente 15000.
> 
> Evidentemente me pillo ese fregao... evidentemente me pilla este fregao......evidentemente cada vez que juego a la bolsa mando a tomar por culo el pais entero. Soy un crack. ::



la proxima vez q se meta....... avise !!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> *Srs. tiene alguien marcado como "relevante" los 682x*?
> 
> Unos dibujitos que acabo de terminar me mandan ahí pero no se muy bien que pintan ya que nunca se hablaba de los 68xx, estaban obsesionados con los 6700...



Aunque no le hago mucho caso al guarribex, pero no está nada mal ese punto


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Es que si hasta en este hilo esta todo el mundo acojonado imaginaros ahí fuera.
> Puede que no sea hoy o mañana, pero en cuestion de dias podria pegar un reboton importante. Mas que nada por hacer todo lo contrario de lo que la gente espera.
> 
> Y no es eso lo que ha hecho toda la vida? Cuando nadie se lo espere y todo el mundo arroje la toalla.
> ...



Aquí hay un buen puñado

Todos los que van los avatares de caballeros del zodiaco van largos (no pregunte la razón)


----------



## kaxkamel (19 Abr 2012)

momento guapo para ponerse largo en sacyres :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

el problema del ibex es que tanto leoncios como gacelas venden :ouch:

ademas a medida que se hunda saltaran los precios a los que muchos valores del ibex tienen que vender porque compraron a credito , saltaran stops a lo bestia ::


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Todo este desplome tremendo que hemos vivido en las bolsas se ha debido a un rumor que corre por los mercados de que van a rebajar pronto el rating de Francia.


----------



## todos_mienten (19 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Aquí hay un buen puñado
> 
> Todos los que van los avatares de caballeros del zodiaco van largos (no pregunte la razón)



Yo no estoy largo, sino en liquidez. Lo del caballero es por simple solidaridad


----------



## todos_mienten (19 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Todo este desplome tremendo que hemos vivido en las bolsas se ha debido a un rumor que corre por los mercados de que van a rebajar pronto el rating de Francia.



La cara positiva de esto es que quizá España se vea beneficiada colateralmente (eurobonos, políticas económicas más expantivas, etc).


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

A ver si nos hace pollastre la radiografía de ese último vaivén bajista...


----------



## J-Z (19 Abr 2012)

Que triste es el carpatos, llorando con lo de francia y alemania cuando bajan un 0,5% y andan de pm comparados con el churribex.


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Abr 2012)

el futuro del S&P aun "aguanta" ojito a las 15:30


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Abr 2012)

Es "gracioso" el guarrazo si pensamos que los EEUU ni han corregido su subida.

Un "susto" de los yankis puede suponer chapar la bolsa en spain y volver a los mercados tradicionales (Mercado de san Miguel, mercado maravillas,...)


----------



## Seren (19 Abr 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Buah, panda de mariquitusos cobardes vestidos con tutus. Yo ya estuve en el crack del 2000 y recuerdo ver el ibex a 5500 creo, cayendo desde practicamente 15000.
> 
> Evidentemente me pillo ese fregao... evidentemente me pilla este fregao......evidentemente cada vez que juego a la bolsa mando a tomar por culo el pais entero. Soy un crack. ::



Cayó de los 12.000 a algo menos de 6000. Esta vez desde 2008 ha sido mucho peor, ha perdido desde los 16.000 hasta donde estamos ahora. Y con el SP cerca de máximos.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Que triste es el carpatos, llorando con lo de francia y alemania cuando bajan un 0,5% y andan de pm comparados con el churribex.



La verdad es que para ser un profesional muchas veces se deja llevar por cualquier "marejada", pero como fuente de noticias y rumores (manera de entretenernos en este hilo ) es bastante útil.


----------



## BRAXTON (19 Abr 2012)

todos_mienten dijo:


> La cara positiva de esto es que quizá España se vea beneficiada colateralmente (eurobonos, políticas económicas más expantivas, etc).



Con el consumo interno en plena caida??? Y sin perspectivas de que mejore???

Eurobonos??? Si la inchiavabile acepta barco como animal de compañia...la echan del DEUTCHLAND¡¡¡

No lo verán nuestros ojos...nos ahogaremos todos en un mar de bonos y hispabonos antes.

Definitivamente economía financiera y economía productiva se van a divorciar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

Igual se esta cociendo algo...


----------



## todos_mienten (19 Abr 2012)

BRAXTON dijo:


> Con el consumo interno en plena caida??? Y sin perspectivas de que mejore???
> 
> Eurobonos??? Si la inchiavabile acepta barco como animal de compañia...la echan del DEUTCHLAND¡¡¡
> 
> ...



Cierto, pero si los gabachos empiezan a asomarse al abismo, no queda otra. Si España es imposible de rescatar España+Francia ni te cuento. La señora alemana va a tener que comulgar con ruedas de molino, le guste o no.


----------



## J-Z (19 Abr 2012)

_Rumor tras el rumor de rebaja de Francia de que Cristina está pensando en expropiar la Torre Eiffel, porque parece un pozo de petróleo..._

Han mandrileado al carpatos


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (19 Abr 2012)

Madremía, alguien ha visto por ahí el mierderío que tienen los bancos, que sale ya por las ventanas..


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Abr 2012)

Capitán Bertok, me he quedado solo en la trinchera con todo el líquido. Todos han huído perseguidos por grandes hombres de color ::


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...y más abajo
> 
> ¿quien iba a decir que General Motors se iba a ir a la mierda hace unos años?. Se reirían y ya ves.
> 
> No hay que encariñarse ni idolatrar ninguna acción.



Altman Z-Score: El detector de quiebras

Por ejemplo.


----------



## todos_mienten (19 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Capitán Bertok, me he quedado solo en la trinchera con todo el líquido. Todos han huído perseguidos por grandes hombres de color ::



No está sólo camarada 







Estoy esperando el momento en que álguien grite: !! CONTACTO !!!


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Abr 2012)

Yo me voy a comer, dejo los Stop protegiendo los cortos y me voy tranquilamente.

Espero no perderme la subida.

Por cierto como perdamos los mínimos volvemos a 2004. Menudo viaje XD


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Yo sigo viendo esto bajista para hoy, pero al inicio los leoncios han metido mucho volumen comprador y siguen compradores, incluidos los que usan camuflaje, así que tampoco tengo tan claro que vayamos a bajar a no ser que hagan un sell-off en toda regla, todo esto referido al Stoxx.
> 
> ...



¡Siyalodeciayo! (y con nivel clavado, mínimo actual en 2237) ::


----------



## Oremus (19 Abr 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Buah, panda de mariquitusos cobardes vestidos con tutus. Yo ya estuve en el crack del 2000 y recuerdo ver el ibex a 5500 creo, cayendo desde practicamente 15000.
> 
> Evidentemente me pillo ese fregao... evidentemente me pilla este fregao......evidentemente cada vez que juego a la bolsa mando a tomar por culo el pais entero. Soy un crack. ::



Unos 58Mil€ me costo la temporada mas 11 años de :bla::bla:diario
Estoy seriamente convencido que de tener algun negocio la inversion mas segura seria de tener 4 sotas como dice Janus, acompañado de una habitacion para el juego de la tortilla envenenada de airbag, pero mi temor es que los jugadores no tengan tela, y las sotas terminen cicatrizandoles el coño.


----------



## Condor (19 Abr 2012)

todos_mienten dijo:


> Estoy esperando el momento en que álguien grite: !! CONTACTO !!!



Para qué?, saldrá a disparar este:







Vamos, está igual que el sistema financiero.

Y aquí una foto del ibex


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

ATENCION: Nuevo capitulo de "Hermano Mayor"


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Abr 2012)

ojo, dejen de chuparse las po****, USA amenaza con volver a intentar el 1392


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Altman Z-Score: El detector de quiebras
> 
> Por ejemplo.



Por cierto, pasáselo al patillas, para que se vaya aplicando el cuento


----------



## todos_mienten (19 Abr 2012)

Del Carpa:

"El rumor se concreta [Imprimir] Serenity markets



El famoso rumor contra Francia se concreta, ahora dicen que será Moodys la que haga la rebaja, aunque Moodys dijo este mismo lunes que no tenía cambios previstos para Francia. Lo que puede hacer Moodys para no quitarle la ilusión a los mercados, que nos rebaje a España otra vez, total ya...."


----------



## tatur (19 Abr 2012)

como el ibex alcance al dax, me voy del pais.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por cierto, pasáselo al patillas, para que se vaya aplicando el cuento



JAJjajaj. Es cachondo que mi apodo en la vida real sea Patillas.

Y lo que me gustaria hacer es pasarle ese ratio a todo el Ibex, pero es un currazo y ando mal de faena, tiempo y buscando puntos de entrada.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

Traigo noticias frescas, de hace poco más de un mes...

EBRO FOODS Demetrio Carceller, consejero, compra 13.500 títulos a 14,80 euros. Controla el 0,009% de la compañía. 


IBERDROLA Ignacio Sánchez Galán, presidente, compra 120.000 acciones a 4,48 euros. Controla el 0,076% de la compañía.

Y esta gente conoce las cuentas de las empresas... Es España entera la que se va por el sumidero. No sólo sus empresas.


----------



## todos_mienten (19 Abr 2012)

Si eso está claro. Lo que interesa saber es en que momento TODOS piensen así. Ese justo será el momento de comprar 8:



ghkghk dijo:


> Traigo noticias frescas, de hace poco más de un mes...
> 
> EBRO FOODS Demetrio Carceller, consejero, compra 13.500 títulos a 14,80 euros. Controla el 0,009% de la compañía.
> 
> ...


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

No se. En el caso concreto de Iberdrola tendria que mirarme bien las cuentas, pero me parece una oportunidad buena para ir de value por la vida. No creo que este tan mal, de lo que recuerdo hace meses al mirar su informe 2010 y trimestrales.

Eso en cuantitativo, en cualitativo: la salida de Florentino es una gran noticia. Como amenazas gordas al corto plazo estan en la quita al deficit de tarifa y algun cambio regulatorio.

Y ya. Que cotice a PER 8 y forward de 7 y pico es una risa. Me empieza a recordar a las electricas alemanas en el año anterior.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Alguien se ha puesto los bolsillos llenos...

_El reciente tramo de recuperación de las bolsas se debe a que el gobierno francés ha desmentido el rumor oficialmente y lo califica de falso. Todo parece indicar que es falso._


----------



## J-Z (19 Abr 2012)

Más paro usano, el dato de las 4 será la traca final.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

Desde luego.

Es que coño, Sánchez Galán no es ningún retrasado. Y conoce los números de su empresa. Una cosa es comprar unas poquitas para salir en prensa y calentar la acción. Pero casi 600.000 euros en acciones es bastante dinero.

Bueno, para él no mucho la verdad.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

datos de desempleo peores de lo esperado :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Abr 2012)

todos_mienten dijo:


> [
> Estoy esperando el momento en que álguien grite: !! CONTACTO !!!



Está la cosa jodida.... tenemos que evacuar a todos los que han entrado largos ::


----------



## todos_mienten (19 Abr 2012)

Mode cadena de retrete ON


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Está la cosa jodida.... tenemos que evacuar a todos los que han entrado largos ::



¿ evacuar que ? si estan en pedazitos 

pero con la que viene los vaporizaremos ::


----------



## J-Z (19 Abr 2012)

Desde luego el churribex es una mierda pinchada en un palo, pero cuando venga el rebote que vendrá van a ser 500 puntitos verticales en un día, la cosa será pillarlos.


----------



## todos_mienten (19 Abr 2012)

¿Tocaremos hoy los 6800? ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

si los gringos corrigen lo que tienen que corregir , los 6700 duraran dos tics


----------



## J-Z (19 Abr 2012)

todos_mienten dijo:


> ¿Tocaremos hoy los 6800? ienso:



Que menos ::


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Está la cosa jodida.... tenemos que evacuar a todos los que han entrado largos ::



Ustedes disfruten, dejen a las máquinas hacer su trabajo!


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Cayó de los 12.000 a algo menos de 6000. Esta vez desde 2008 ha sido mucho peor, ha perdido desde los 16.000 hasta donde estamos ahora. Y con el SP cerca de máximos.



Mariquiiita, mariquiiiita.


----------



## Condor (19 Abr 2012)

_"El Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy prepara una nueva reforma fiscal, supuestamente obligada por Europa y otros organismos internacionales, destinada a dos fines: elevar el IVA en contra de sus promesas electorales y cumplir la reivindicación histórica de los empresarios de reducir las cotizaciones a la Seguridad Social."
_

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-cuotas-empresariales-a-seguridad-social.html


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Desde luego el churribex es una mierda pinchada en un palo, pero cuando venga el rebote que vendrá van a ser 500 puntitos verticales en un día, la cosa será pillarlos.




Yo llevo 900 hacia abajo puntos intentando pillar esos 500 hacia arriba... No sé yo si vale la pena ::

Y menos mal que BME no es de las que más castigo sufren.


----------



## neofiz (19 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Traigo noticias frescas, de hace poco más de un mes...
> 
> EBRO FOODS Demetrio Carceller, consejero, compra 13.500 títulos a 14,80 euros. Controla el 0,009% de la compañía.
> 
> ...



Gano 6 millones al año como presidente de Piruletas Gigantes SA y para que mis accionistas sigan confiando en la piruleta y el precio de las acciones frene su caida compraré 500.000 euros en acciones, JI JI JI , que listo que soy por eso soy el JEFAZO.... El próximo año me pondré un plus de 3 millones, JI JI JI, soy la ostía. Ahora una rallita de cocaina y a tirarme a las putas que esperan en mi habitación ... ::


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

Ibe: 3.50€


----------



## todos_mienten (19 Abr 2012)

Madre mía con el teleñeco. Su palabra va a tener menos valor que un duro de cartón.



Condor dijo:


> _"El Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy prepara una nueva reforma fiscal, supuestamente obligada por Europa y otros organismos internacionales, destinada a dos fines: elevar el IVA en contra de sus promesas electorales y cumplir la reivindicación histórica de los empresarios de reducir las cotizaciones a la Seguridad Social."
> _
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-cuotas-empresariales-a-seguridad-social.html


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

le dan con to al puto ibex :XX:


es el chivo expiatorio :fiufiu:


----------



## J-Z (19 Abr 2012)

Cabeza de turco total  lo mejor es que están jugando con fuego porque si cae Ejpain el € está sentenciado.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Abr 2012)

Esto es brutal y desmedido, una maldita vergüenza.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

Sacyr -3.89%, que la saquen del Ibex en la proxima revision y dejen DIA y BME, hostias.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Cabeza de turco total  lo mejor es que están jugando con fuego porque si cae Ejpain el € está sentenciado.



bueno si es por una buena causa :fiufiu:

eurodolar de mi vida


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

Aquí está el rebote. Acabais de ver los mínimos del Ibex en los próximos 6 meses.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Abr 2012)

Seamos un poco serios, porque este hundimiento? facil, el subnormal del presidente creia que llevando a cabo cuatro reformas de mierda iba a convencer a los acreedores de que esto estaba todo hecho. Nada mas lejos de la realidad, las empresas quieren sangre de verdad, reformas de verdad y recortes de verdad. 

Lo recortado es el chocolate del loro, queda mucho que sufrir en este pais.


----------



## J-Z (19 Abr 2012)

Como los datos usanos de las 4 sean malos los de ahora serán los máximos del ibex en 6 meses.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno si es por una buena causa :fiufiu:
> 
> eurodolar de mi vida



juas... tanto rayar con el HCH... ayer fui a recoger dólares cash al banco, a 1,26 :: cuando me dijo que no me cobraba comisión se acojonó de la cara que le puse, hoy me los darían a 1,24


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Aquí está el rebote. Acabais de ver los mínimos del Ibex en los próximos 6 meses.



No suena usted convincente....


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Aquí está el rebote. Acabais de ver los mínimos del Ibex en los próximos 6 meses.



Dijo tirando una monedita en el pozo...


::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)




----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Abr 2012)

Pase lo que pase con el Churribex, suba o baje, no se nos debe olvidar ya nunca que es un índice basura de un país basura.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Abr 2012)

-------------------------------


> La caída de la banca en Bolsa acerca a Inditex al Santander
> El grupo textil supera por valor total en Bolsa a la entidad bancaria momentáneamente
> Ambas compañías se disputan ser el segundo valor español en el parqué


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


>


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> No suena usted convincente....





ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Dijo tirando una monedita en el pozo...
> 
> 
> ::



Aviso: Pepón viene enfadado.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Pase lo que pase con el Churribex, suba o baje, no se nos debe olvidar ya nunca que es un índice basura de un país basura.



Marditohs gashegos siempre hablando mal de la madre patria :S


----------



## Cosme Oriol (19 Abr 2012)

_everybody nooooooooow!_ *guanonamera!*


[YOUTUBE]2a4NmyF5KbM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

Por España coño ya. A comprarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Hoy no hay siesta, a la lucha contra los ingleses.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

El oro no sube, USA no va a corregir suficiente como para afectar más al Ibex, Alemania está acojonada y va a dejar actuar al BCE tan pronto como mañana, los precios son ya de derribo y van a empezar a entrar fondos que busquen rentabilidad a medio plazo. 

Recuerden, 6.920 (con un semi margen de error) mínimo hasta después de verano.


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

Llegado al nivel objetivo de 3,5 me duele mucho pero tengo que reducir mi riesgo a un valor concreto.He Vendido 1000 y repartido el dinero entre liquidez y fondos que repliquen a indices (ibex,eurostoxx,sp)


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Llegado al nivel objetivo de 3,5 me duele mucho pero tengo que reducir mi riesgo a un valor concreto




Te puedo asegurar que me duele. ¿Por qué no esperas a ver si los datos de USA hacen subir un pelín el valor? Creo de corazón que esto está a punto de caramelo para subir, y más con los rumores de Francia intentando asustar.

Pero bueno, cada uno sabe lo que tiene que hacer...


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Abr 2012)

este sabado me voy a Berlin durante una semana..... y no pienso quitarme la coraza, seguiré largo en TR e IAG como un verdadero "caballero".....


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Abr 2012)

alguien conoce berlin??? que tal?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Abr 2012)

todos_mienten dijo:


> ¿Tocaremos hoy los 6800? ienso:



El futuro de mayo ha tocado los 6810... :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien conoce berlin??? que tal?



Yo. Tiene mucho encanto y multitud de actividades divertidas. Estuve hace 8 años así que no me pidas muchos datos de lugares y demás, pero te aseguro que lo pasarás fenomenal.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (19 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Llegado al nivel objetivo de 3,5 me duele mucho pero tengo que reducir mi riesgo a un valor concreto.He Vendido 1000 y repartido el dinero entre liquidez y fondos que repliquen a indices (ibex,eurostoxx,sp)



Me has recordado a esto:

En el día de hoy, cautivo y desarmado el ejercito pepónico, las tropas guanosas han alcanzado sus últimos objetivos bajistas.

La guerra ha terminado.


----------



## Bitte (19 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien conoce berlin??? que tal?





Si te gusta la temática de la IIWW y guerra fría, te recomiendo las visitas a los búnkers que da Berlin Unterwelten.

Aparte de eso, pues lo típico que ya sabrás de los tours gratuitos, museos, etc.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Llegado al nivel objetivo de 3,5 me duele mucho pero tengo que reducir mi riesgo a un valor concreto.He Vendido 1000 y repartido el dinero entre liquidez y fondos que repliquen a indices (ibex,eurostoxx,sp)



Posiblemente económicamente te equivoques, pero ACIERTAS con mayúsculas al ejecutar el plan previsto.

Enhorabuena


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Abr 2012)

sinceramente paso de todo lo que tenga que ver con la II guerra, el Muro, etc... me interesa mas ver la ciudad y conocer a la gente.... espero ver el partido del Madrid-Bayer en un bar con multitud de alemanes y mucha cerveza.... el que gane me la trae al pairo.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

Animo, señor Ponzi.


----------



## Bitte (19 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> sinceramente paso de todo lo que tenga que ver con la II guerra, el Muro, etc... me interesa mas ver la ciudad y conocer a la gente.... espero ver el partido del Madrid-Bayer en un bar con multitud de alemanes y mucha cerveza.... el que gane me la trae al pairo.





Entonces tienes también el tour de las cervezas, crawling tour creo que es. Otras zonas para salir pues son Warschauer strasse, en Prenzlauer Berg también, alguna fiesta erasmus en Kino International, o por Kottbuser Tor. También hay zonas más elegantes que ya no me acuerdo. Todo depende de tu estilo. Así que nada, a disfrutar de las cervezas y de la compañía, y a olvidar el IBEX unos días.


----------



## The Hellion (19 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> El oro no sube, USA no va a corregir suficiente como para afectar más al Ibex, Alemania está acojonada y va a dejar actuar al BCE tan pronto como mañana, los precios son ya de derribo y van a empezar a entrar fondos que busquen rentabilidad a medio plazo.
> 
> Recuerden, 6.920 (con un semi margen de error) mínimo hasta después de verano.



BME tiene pendiente una fugaz visita al 17,20, donde recogerá a Lord Elrond.

E IBE tiene que aguantar en el 3,50 a que llegue mañana al banco el medio cargador que he podido organizar. Si quiere hacer un visto y no visto al 3,40, mejor. 

Aluego, ya, lo que usted quiera.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Abr 2012)

**** país de ***** (me autocensuro).


----------



## Claca (19 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Srs. tiene alguien marcado como "relevante" los 682x?
> 
> Unos dibujitos que acabo de terminar me mandan ahí pero no se muy bien que pintan ya que nunca se hablaba de los 68xx, estaban obsesionados con los 6700...



Es bueno. Toda la zona 6.900-6.600 hubiera podido ser el freno para el IBEX en 2009.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> **** país de ***** (me autocensuro).





jajaja Mr. Brightside, mira que andas haciendo poco honor a tu nombre
Desde que estoy por aqui no he visto mas que lamentandote, hombre. Pero no te ha salido nada bien?

Mucha fuerza y animo !!:Aplauso:


----------



## The Hellion (19 Abr 2012)

Alemania y Francia piden que vuelvan los controles fronterizos dentro de la UE - Adiós a Schengen


----------



## Arminio_borrado (19 Abr 2012)

Bueno, si seguimos cayendo 110 puntos todos los días, nos quedan reservas para 3 meses.

Viendo el vaso medio lleno, al menos a Julio llegamos ::.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Caballeros

Apresten sus armaduras....


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Abr 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> jajaja Mr. Brightside, mira que andas haciendo poco honor a tu nombre
> Desde que estoy por aqui no he visto mas que lamentandote, hombre. Pero no te ha salido nada bien?
> 
> Mucha fuerza y animo !!:Aplauso:



Muchas gracias amigo.
En la bolsa no, desde luego. Soy tan estúpido de estar largo en un país quebrado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

Soy un malvado, acabo de encontrar la solucion a Expaña.

Miren el balance de Barclays.
BARC Balance Sheet - Barclays PLC - Bloomberg

sus activos equivalen al PIB de reino unido, lo expropiamos o lo compramos lo que mejor nos venga. Luego ya lo vendemos y nos comrpamos reino unido entero, y con ello la city, quemamos la city, y el problema de Expaña resuelto.


De nada España.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Caballeros
> 
> Apresten sus armaduras....



Maestro, cuando las vamos a utilizar para atacar aparte de recibir palos?

Por cierto, saque lo que saque REP del estado argentino deberia repartirlo entre aquellos accionistas que tenian titulos el dia de la expropiacion Y los conserven hasta el dia de cobro. He dicho.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbufilia (19 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Es bueno. Toda la zona 6.900-6.600 hubiera podido ser el freno para el IBEX en 2009.



Añadir que el futuro descuenta 100 puntacos abajo, por los divis de Telefónica de mayo. 

Si los perdemos (yo es que ya me creo todo), cuál es la siguiente parada? La del mínimo de 2002? ¿El suelo de la directriz alcista proyectada desde 2002?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Alemania y Francia piden que vuelvan los controles fronterizos dentro de la UE - Adiós a Schengen



Ya propusieron algo similar el año pasado con todo el tema de Libia y la llegada masiva de libios a islas italianas.

La cuestión es que ahora, con la crisis, les preocupa que todos los inmigrantes que se colaron en España busquen pastos más verdes allende los Pirineos. Y lo peor es que muchos se colaron, no en patera (que es una cifra testimonial a pesar de las imágenes en los telediarios) si no a través de Barajas y, habitualmente tras hacer escala intermedia en aeropuertos europeos donde entraban con el visado de turista y luego volaban en vuelos interiores Schengen, sin controles.

Vamos, que aquí hay culpas para todos, así que yo propongo que nacionalicemos a todos cuanto antes para que puedan cruzar los Pirineos antes de que haya fronteras )


PD:


> Los ministros del Interior de Francia, Claude Guéant, y de Alemania, Hans Peter Friedrich, señalan en una carta conjunta enviada a la Presidencia danesa de la Unión Europea que *la decisión de aplicar de nuevo controles fronterizos debe corresponder a cada país, no a la Comisión Europea, puesto que la prevención de las amenazas de seguridad y del orden público corresponden a la "soberanía nacional".*



Jo, estos van en serio del todo y, aunque esté mal visto decirlo, me dan hasta envidia de la visión de Estado de la que hacen gala.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Abr 2012)

Hasta que no veamos a SAN a 3,8 esto no acabara

He dicho

El sufrimiento continuara


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

malos datos en gringolandia :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Abr 2012)

Es impresionante. Cualquier minimo e insignificante rebotillo es enseguida destruido en un menos de minuto. Tremendo.


----------



## burbufilia (19 Abr 2012)

Perdonad si está repetido, pero no se puede tener tanto morro:

_Caixabank confía en arreglo de caso YPF

La Caixa mantendrá sus inversiones en Latinoamérica porque entiende que la expropiación del 51 % de las acciones de Repsol en YPF es un hecho aislado y, según su presidente, Isidre Fainé, hay que confiar en el derecho internacional, pues se trata de un partido que aún no se ha acabado. En una rueda de prensa (...) *ha precisado que no contempla hacer provisiones por la expropiación *-Caixabank tiene un 12,9% de Repsol, según consta en la CNMV-, ya que ello equivaldría a dar la razón al Ejecutivo argentino y ahora se debe buscar un precio justo por ese paquete accionarial._

Imaginaos que un banco no provisiona los cobros dudosos porque es "darles la razón a los morosos". Que me lol ::

Si en un caso público no se provisiona "porqueelloslovalen", ni me quiero imaginar las trampas en ladrillos anónimos.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Es impresionante. Cualquier minimo e insignificante rebotillo es enseguida destruido en un menos de minuto. Tremendo.



es que los gringos tienen que corregir si o si 

por como aguantan tiene toda la pinta de repetir el guano de abril 2010 :baba:


----------



## J-Z (19 Abr 2012)

Es guano, es guano!


----------



## Proctologo de Zapatero (19 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Soy un malvado, acabo de encontrar la solucion a Expaña.
> 
> Miren el balance de Barclays.
> BARC Balance Sheet - Barclays PLC - Bloomberg
> ...



Brillante...tambien llamaban loco a Nerón ::


----------



## VOTIN (19 Abr 2012)

Minusvalias latentes 10500 y bajando
El submarino ibex se dirige sin freno hacia el abismo donde SAN rebotara desde el infierno de 3,8


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Abr 2012)

Camino directos de los 6800...


----------



## J-Z (19 Abr 2012)

Votin que llevas? REP-ABG-IDR-?

Vente a BBVA yo sólo palmo 900 ::


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Perdonad si está repetido, pero no se puede tener tanto morro:
> 
> _Caixabank confía en arreglo de caso YPF
> 
> ...



Tremendo. +10


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

Joder, me giro 1 min y le meten -0.30%. -2.31%


----------



## Pepe Broz (19 Abr 2012)

Hemos tocado los 6910


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2012)

Impagable. Qué jrande :XX:



mataresfacil dijo:


> Buah, panda de mariquitusos cobardes vestidos con tutus. Yo ya estuve en el crack del 2000 y recuerdo ver el ibex a 5500 creo, cayendo desde practicamente 15000.
> 
> Evidentemente me pillo ese fregao... evidentemente me pilla este fregao......evidentemente cada vez que juego a la bolsa mando a tomar por culo el pais entero. Soy un crack. ::


----------



## J-Z (19 Abr 2012)

Tranquis que mañana la trotona nos vuelve a tocar los bolsillos a todos.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Votin que llevas? REP-ABG-IDR-?
> 
> Vente a BBVA yo sólo palmo 900 ::



REP
abg
IDR
BME
ELE...........::::

Solo pido a Dios que cuando mire esta noche el boletin no le hayan metido
hoy otro paqueton de millones de prestadas a SAN,BBVA ,IBE .....

Por que si es asi mañana sera VIERNES DE DOLORES ::


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Maestro, cuando las vamos a utilizar para atacar aparte de recibir palos?
> 
> Por cierto, saque lo que saque REP del estado argentino deberia repartirlo entre aquellos accionistas que tenian titulos el dia de la expropiacion Y los conserven hasta el dia de cobro. He dicho.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



No hay que perder la esperanza nunca...(bla, bla)

...aparte para que se metió en indice patrio cuando es un mierdo


----------



## Pepe Broz (19 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Tranquis que mañana la trotona nos vuelve a tocar los bolsillos a todos.



Mañana mismo el IVA al 23%? No tanto no?


----------



## kalemania (19 Abr 2012)

Para los de fundamentales: *¿Hasta donde creeis que podrian tirar los futuros dividendos en TEF, tal y como hicieron de 1,75 a 1,5?*. Hoy los dividendos estarian en torno casi al 14%.
Descontando el de mayo es mas que una realidad que la veremos en 10, precio objetivo por AT, dando un dividendo del 15%...Me dan ganas de poner todas las habichuelas en ese saco y a ese precio, pues de mantener el dividendo pensaria en jubilarme.....Seguro que los muy HDLGP terminan dejando el dividendo en 1/2 leuro....
*¿Hay algun caso similar en las bolsas Griega/Portuguesa/Irlandesa en la que seguir la evolucion del dividendo?*


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Perdonad si está repetido, pero no se puede tener tanto morro:
> 
> _Caixabank confía en arreglo de caso YPF
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que en algo si que tiene razón, hasta que no le paguen (lo que sea) por YPF no puede hacer provisiones porque no sabe que como de hondo es el 'bujero' que le va a dejar el pandoro patilludo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Abr 2012)

El churribex asqueroso se está comportando muy similar a ayer... Con lo que esto implica.


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2012)

Tres veces ha intentado el Stoxx pasar los 2238 sin conseguirlo, se podría haber hecho una buenísima sesión entrado largo cada vez que pasaba por ahí, pero ahora ya acaban de romper el mínimo definitivamente, próxima estación 2222.


----------



## tatur (19 Abr 2012)

Al final no hemos tardado 6 meses en volver a ver el 6920


----------



## VOTIN (19 Abr 2012)

Mañana mas
Entrada lechuguera para atraer gacelas y luego a las 16:00 vendra el viernes
sangriento


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Abr 2012)

El chicharro del SAN va directo al -4%... Son muchos días casi consecutivos guaneando a muerte. Esto es brutal.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

kalemania dijo:


> Para los de fundamentales: *¿Hasta donde creeis que podrian tirar los futuros dividendos en TEF, tal y como hicieron de 1,75 a 1,5?*. Hoy los dividendos estarian en torno casi al 14%.
> Descontando el de mayo es mas que una realidad que la veremos en 10, precio objetivo por AT, dando un dividendo del 15%...Me dan ganas de poner todas las habichuelas en ese saco y a ese precio, pues de mantener el dividendo pensaria en jubilarme.....Seguro que los muy HDLGP terminan dejando el dividendo en 1/2 leuro....
> *¿Hay algun caso similar en las bolsas Griega/Portuguesa/Irlandesa en la que seguir la evolucion del dividendo?*



Lo podrian tirar a la mitad y, como accionista, me pareceria muy bien. Lo segundo, en turno y primero en importancia, seria ejecutar a Alierta, pero no es tiempo de soñar.

Sobre lo que haya pasado en otros paises es dificil de responder: no tienen nada ni remotamente parecido a Telefonica.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Y más largos que me llevo...


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

kalemania dijo:


> Para los de fundamentales: *¿Hasta donde creeis que podrian tirar los futuros dividendos en TEF, tal y como hicieron de 1,75 a 1,5?*. Hoy los dividendos estarian en torno casi al 14%.
> Descontando el de mayo es mas que una realidad que la veremos en 10, precio objetivo por AT, dando un dividendo del 15%...Me dan ganas de poner todas las habichuelas en ese saco y a ese precio, pues de mantener el dividendo pensaria en jubilarme.....Seguro que los muy HDLGP terminan dejando el dividendo en 1/2 leuro....
> *¿Hay algun caso similar en las bolsas Griega/Portuguesa/Irlandesa en la que seguir la evolucion del dividendo?*



Lo peor de.todo es que 1/2 euro ya es buen dividendo a este precio...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Abr 2012)

Cierro la información del churribex, y continúo trabajando, no se ni para qué en un país basura.


----------



## burbufilia (19 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que en algo si que tiene razón, hasta que no le paguen (lo que sea) por YPF no puede hacer provisiones porque no sabe que como de hondo es el 'bujero' que le va a dejar el pandoro patilludo



Hombre, es que la provisión, por naturaleza es estimativa. Cuando conoces en cuánto te van a dilatar el esfínter, la pérdida latente pasa a ser efectiva, y por definición, deja de ser una provisión y tal


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Abr 2012)

Tengan activados los SL. No sean incuatos.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Al final no hemos tardado 6 meses en volver a ver el 6920



Hoija, yo he dicho que en esa zona iban a estar los minimos, no que hoy fueramos a acabar en verde...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## no_loko (19 Abr 2012)

Todavía no hay pánico.Falta alguna pesima noticia, bluechips bajando un 8%, rumores de cierre de la bolsa, etc.,etc.

Ese será el momento de comprar

Saludos.


----------



## Condor (19 Abr 2012)

Nigel Farage: van a haber graves colapsos bancarios 

My Blog


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Cierro la información del churribex, y continúo trabajando, no se ni para qué en un país basura.




Esta es una adivinanza para los foreros, con cariño para Mr. DarkSide 


Pregunta: Sugieran un buen apodo secundario para el Sr. Mr. DarkSide


Respuesta: ¿ quién es ?


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Abr 2012)

Guys, hold your positions. Don't open fire yet.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

A ver si caemos del 6900.


----------



## Quemao (19 Abr 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

el ibex a roto la alcista de largo , el mes pasado fue el primero que cerro por debajo


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que en algo si que tiene razón, hasta que no le paguen (lo que sea) por YPF no puede hacer provisiones porque no sabe que como de hondo es el 'bujero' que le va a dejar el pandoro patilludo





burbufilia dijo:


> Perdonad si está repetido, pero no se puede tener tanto morro:
> 
> _Caixabank confía en arreglo de caso YPF
> 
> ...




El criterio de prudencia obliga a provisionar, otra cosa es que los bancos de este país con la complicidad del gobierno, el BdE y su pvta madre hagan lo que les da la gana con sus libros. Pero al final no deja de ser El rey desnudo, no entiendo a quien pretenden engañar.


----------



## Seren (19 Abr 2012)

Quien crea que el euro va a bajar la lleva clara, ahí sigue a 1,31 a niveles del 2007. Y como se vean atisbos de mejora europea se va para arriba. Aunque el 40 % de la eurozona este hundido hay que soportar la receta germana. Esa es la clave de toda esta historia que dura 5 años, incluido para los que están en bolsa.
El PIB español en dólares es mayor hoy que en el 2007,y más del doble (2,56 veces) al del 2000, sorprendente.

Entre el año 1990 y 2000 el PIB en dólares por el contrario no aumentó, imagináis por qué, quien no se lo crea que aqui está el enlace:

Report for Selected Countries and Subjects


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

¿guano?

Esto va de escandalo hoy


----------



## Claca (19 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Esta es una adivinanza para los foreros, con cariño para Mr. DarkSide
> 
> 
> Pregunta: Sugieran un buen apodo secundario para el Sr. Mr. DarkSide
> ...



Don Depresor, qué vicios con el fanhunter.


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2012)

Hoygan, tenemos un ligero problema.

¿ Alguien ha visto últimamente al pirata garrapata ?

¿ Dónde está el [in]famous Guybrush Threepwood ?


Me preocupa.


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Don Depresor, qué vicios con el fanhunter.



¡¡ Preeeemio para el Sr. Clackerty !!


Sabía yo que al menos UNO del HVEI tenía que conocer a Don Depresor :XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygan, tenemos un ligero problema.
> 
> ¿ Alguien ha visto últimamente al pirata garrapata ?
> 
> ...



Leí esta mañana que estaba algo afectado por unos zumos aliñados (gintonics) que se había pimplado...

El post era de las 3 de la madrugada


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygan, tenemos un ligero problema.
> 
> ¿ Alguien ha visto últimamente al pirata garrapata ?
> 
> ...



Creo que anda de resaca por un gintonic mal preparado. ::

Localicé el mensaje:


Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> acabo de llegar.
> jarto cerveZA hopfner
> y cognac
> y ginera en honor al hilo, pero el gilipichi del camareo alemán no conocía el hilo hvei35 para que me preparara un autentico gintonic. asi que me ha puesto una cosa que yo que sé, rara-rara.
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-sacyr-tu-no-tu-a-0-666e-37.html#post6182110

:XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¡¡ Preeeemio para el Sr. Clackerty !!
> 
> 
> Sabía yo que al menos UNO del HVEI tenía que conocer a Don Depresor :XX::XX:



¿Y el malo era un Papa o algo así , cierto?


----------



## JoTaladro (19 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¡¡ Preeeemio para el Sr. Clackerty !!
> 
> 
> Sabía yo que al menos UNO del HVEI tenía que conocer a Don Depresor :XX::XX:



Yo es que soy más del padre Merrin


----------



## burbufilia (19 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> En la primera gran onda bajista desde el 12983, del mercado lateral del Ibex desde 1998(a) 2000(b), en los que en 1998 marca los máximos de ciclo para el mercado general, en 2000 volvimos a máximos con los directores de mercado y el ibex registró nuevos máximos por la burbuja .com y las tecnológicas.. y finalmente el de 2007 con las construcctoras... etc.
> 
> Bien, en la onda bajista del 12983, el 6806 era un nivel significativo; es el nivel de objetivo bajista nº 21, el nivel 18 es 7464 y el nivel 24 es 6207.
> 
> ...



Por lo que veo, aparte de estar ahora en niveles de marzo de 2009, el atentado del 11S hizo mínimos en los mismos niveles, no en el 62xx. A mi modo de ver, sobrepasar el nivel 27 es el decreto de quiebra del país y ése es mi umbral del pánico. 

Y a modo de curiosidad, un lateral en los 6xxx es volver al año 1997. No está mal, eh?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Abr 2012)

Mira. Otro mierdirebotillo. Enseguida lo aplastan, no se preocupen...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Ahora si que sí...

*METEORO DE PEPONNNNNNNNNN!!!*


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2012)

Malditos aficionadillos a los gintonics.... si es que no hay profesionalidad.

Luego siempre lo mismo: que si un SL que no saltó en el broker, que si un gap repentino...


----------



## FranR (19 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygan, tenemos un ligero problema.
> 
> ¿ Alguien ha visto últimamente al pirata garrapata ?
> 
> ...















De madrugada hizo aparición por el foro... búsquelo en la bodega del barco, entre botellas de ron.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Mira. Otro mierdirebotillo. Enseguida lo aplastan, no se preocupen...



Usted sabrá...

, pero acaban de pegar una barrida de contratos de compra de arriba a abajo, a conciencia.

Es como meterte en la casa y sólo encontrar la puerta en pie


----------



## aksarben (19 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¡¡ Preeeemio para el Sr. Clackerty !!
> 
> 
> Sabía yo que al menos UNO del HVEI tenía que conocer a Don Depresor :XX::XX:



Fanhunter estaba en el temario de BUP ¿no? Yo al menos le dediqué más tiempo que al resto de asignaturas... :o


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Malditos aficionadillos a los gintonics.... si es que no hay profesionalidad.



No le eche la culpa al forero pirata sino al pirata del camarero que se lo preparó, edité mi mensaje anterior para incluir el relato completo de los hechos de mano del propio GT (lo digo por si no lo vió con el cambio de página)


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Me estoy tocando intesamente...


----------



## Rizzo (19 Abr 2012)

Guano times.

Indes-criptible placer.

PD: ****** está prohibido? :


----------



## diosmercado (19 Abr 2012)

A ver, datos malos usa=subidas y encima desbocadas. Llevamos mas de un año asi. Usa no quiere caer y punto. Ahora chupinazo arriba luego chupinazo abajo para quedarse igual. Mientras otros rezando al guano o a pepon de manera cansina.


----------



## tatur (19 Abr 2012)




----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> edité mi mensaje anterior para incluir el relato completo de los hechos de mano del propio GT (lo digo por si no lo vió con el cambio de página)



_acabo de llegar.
jarto cerveZA hopfner
y cognac
y ginera en honor al hilo, pero el gilipichi del camareo alemán no conocía el hilo hvei35 para que me preparara un autentico gintonic. asi que me ha puesto una cosa que yo que sé, rara-rara.

En fin, como comprenderán no me voy a leer tropecientas páginas a estas horas, considérense thankeados y tal.

saludos y tal



la vin que ciegrols



RESPECT!_


jaaajaja JAJAJAJAJJOOOJOJOJOJOOJ !!

JAJAJAJAJAJJA !!!

Por Dios, que me estoy despollando. Esto no tiene precio ninguno, ni algoritmo que lo trace :XX::XX::XX:

Impresionante el RESPECT! final jajajajajaajajaaa !!!

dónde está, maldito ceguérrimo piojo bebecubatas ? 

dé la cara, espongiforme !! :XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> A ver, datos malos usa=subidas y encima desbocadas. Llevamos mas de un año asi. Usa no quiere caer y punto. Ahora chupinazo arriba luego chupinazo abajo para quedarse igual. Mientras otros rezando al guano o a pepon de manera cansina.



mira un grafico del sp500 y luego me dices si ves alguna caida


----------



## Claca (19 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Añadir que el futuro descuenta 100 puntacos abajo, por los divis de Telefónica de mayo.
> 
> Si los perdemos (yo es que ya me creo todo), cuál es la siguiente parada? La del mínimo de 2002? ¿El suelo de la directriz alcista proyectada desde 2002?



Muy difícil de determinar por ahora. Este finde revisamos los objetivos bajistas de los grandes y miramos qué puede suponer eso para el IBEX. Mientras, esto es lo que hay:







Acabamos de cumplir con un segundo y lo lógico es corregir, además estamos ya casi en el suelo del canal, y hablando de impulsos de 3.700 puntos dilataciones de 500 tampoco deben sorprender a nadie. Obviamente la cosa hubiera tenido mejor aspecto si sobre los 7.200 las caídas se hubieran frenado, pero no lo han hecho.

De momento es importante que la caída vaya desacelerando, porque hasta la fecha no ha podido ni siquiera con el canal bajista más inmediato.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> _acabo de llegar.
> jarto cerveZA hopfner
> y cognac
> y ginera en honor al hilo, pero el gilipichi del camareo alemán no conocía el hilo hvei35 para que me preparara un autentico gintonic. asi que me ha puesto una cosa que yo que sé, rara-rara.
> ...



Le ha faltado después del RESPECT....


----------



## diosmercado (19 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mira un grafico del sp500 y luego me dices si ves alguna caida



Que la tiene que haber, no lo niego, pero insistir e insistir en un movimiento no hace que pase antes. Eso digo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> _acabo de llegar.
> jarto cerveZA hopfner
> y cognac
> y ginera en honor al hilo, pero el gilipichi del camareo alemán no conocía el hilo hvei35 para que me preparara un autentico gintonic. asi que me ha puesto una cosa que yo que sé, rara-rara.
> ...



Acabo de llegar de ver todo el día que si antenas parriba antenas pabajo, con más mal cuerpo que los pollos del pryca.

A ver, ¿que me decía ustéd?



Spoiler



en la junta de ibertrolas nos vemos 3.51


----------



## Misterio (19 Abr 2012)

Que pesimismo pero si le sacamos 200 puntos al DAX


----------



## Claca (19 Abr 2012)

guybrush_threepwood dijo:


> acabo de llegar de ver todo el día que si antenas parriba antenas pabajo, con más mal cuerpo que los pollos del pryca.
> 
> A ver, ¿que me decía ustéd?
> 
> ...



...respect!!!!!!


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Acabo de llegar de ver todo el día que si antenas parriba antenas pabajo, con más mal cuerpo que los pollos del pryca.
> 
> A ver, ¿que me decía ustéd?
> 
> ...




Que estoy jondamente impresionado por su _performance _de aquesta _madrugá_. Vamos, parece Ud. toda una vedette, jojojojooooo ::::

Vamos vamos... pero cómo se le ocurre encomendar la preparación de un gintonic HVEI35 a un cualquiera sito tras una barra anodina y anónima... a un rufián, a un truhán de la noche, a un desconocido en el mundo bursátil.... 

¿Por qué no posteó con el loliphone en el foro pidiendo hayuda ?

tsk tsk....


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Que la tiene que haber, no lo niego, pero insistir e insistir en un movimiento no hace que pase antes. Eso digo.





en semanal y el guano de los gringos esta ya muy cerca


----------



## Seren (19 Abr 2012)

Apostaría que la ahora olvidada Gamesa fue la primera en hacer su suelo definitivo en 2,20. Podría ser lo más seguro en comprar ahora en el ibex :rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Abr 2012)

Condor dijo:


> _"El Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy prepara una nueva reforma fiscal, supuestamente obligada por Europa y otros organismos internacionales, destinada a dos fines: elevar el IVA en contra de sus promesas electorales y cumplir la reivindicación histórica de los empresarios de reducir las cotizaciones a la Seguridad Social."
> _
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-cuotas-empresariales-a-seguridad-social.html



este va a hacer bueno a zp se va a añorar ..... increible


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Abr 2012)

uys, casi hago un doble combo con las bankinters....san quedao a 5 cents del precio de entrada.


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2012)

Francia y Alemania solicitando formalmente que se suspenda la zona Schengen. 

Ahora mismo en portada en elmundo.es .

Me lo cuentan hace dos años y me río.

Impresionado me hallo. No sé a dónde cojones nos lleva todo esto, pero va a ser muy, muy abajo.


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

Digo y no quiero ser mal intencionado.pero no os recuerda una barbaridad el mov del ibex a lo que ya hizo en(primero la caida del 98 subida y luego los infiernos en 2003)....(caida en 2009....luego subida rapida ....y ahora caida lenta a los infiernos)....Algun especialista tecnico.....Sicopiasemos el mov...¿Que nivel de ibex veriamos?¿¿5400?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

y el ibex en mensual a perdido la alcista de largo plazo en cierre mensual , su destino es guanear hasta los 5300 o incluso mas abajo


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> este va a hacer bueno a zp se va a añorar ..... increible



...con algun lacayo de zp ahora mismo no se podría tradear ni en bolsa...la habrían embargado .

Nos cueste una decada, como dijo Alfonso Guerra, "A España no la va a reconocer ni la madre que la pario". La deuda es así de cabrona.

En cualquier PP-PSOE la misma mierda es.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Digo y no quiero ser mal intencionado.pero no os recuerda una barbaridad el mov del ibex a lo que ya hizo en(primero la caida del 98 subida y luego los infiernos en 2003)....(caida en 2009....luego subida rapida ....y ahora caida lenta a los infiernos)....Algun especialista tecnico.....Sicopiasemos el mov...¿Que nivel de ibex veriamos?¿¿5400?



6800 como ha dicho Adriangt. Hay es donde puede estar el freno, si no , apañados vamos.

Repito: No merece estar metido en semejante mierda porque un día te comes un jugoso rebote pero tres días te llueve el guano. No hay que estar, simplemente.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Abr 2012)

Suerte que entre con todo en el San a 5,20. Que hostion mas salvaje me estoy llevando, eso si, no se me ocurre entrar a ver lo que pierdo ni loco, y por supuesto no pienso contarle nada de esto a mi señora, le dire mejor que me lo he gastado todo en putas.


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

Metemos unos largos en IBEX.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Malditos aficionadillos a los gintonics.... si es que no hay profesionalidad.
> 
> Luego siempre lo mismo: que si un SL que no saltó en el broker, que si un gap repentino...



O son muy jovenes, o su mujer no es fea. Otra explicacion no tiene que no puedan aguantar ni 10 copazos sin querer entrar cortos en sacyr.


----------



## diosmercado (19 Abr 2012)

El VIX esta en barrena cayendo un 5%. O mucho cambia esto o no veremos a usa en rojo mas por hoy.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Abr 2012)

Maese, maese. No estaba yo anoche ni para escribir, ni para leer ná de ná. Lo que haré la próxima vez es llevar la receta de la pócima en la cartera para plantársela al herr camareren. Es que vamos, me dió el gintonic en un VASO DE TUBO. Imáginese mi rostro.... :ouch:


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> El churribex asqueroso se está comportando muy similar a ayer... Con lo que esto implica.



Yo ayer me perdí la última media hora del Ibex... pero tengo la moviola


----------



## AssGaper (19 Abr 2012)

Esta complicado ahora los largos, lo suben y lo bajan todo el rato, pero lo tiran. No se donde estará el minimo, pero me mantengo al margen.

Prefiero en la primera hora de la sesion,que ahora la cosa no sabe por donde tirar, si derrumbar más el ibex o buscar el punto de rebote.


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Suerte que entre con todo en el San a 5,20. Que hostion mas salvaje me estoy llevando, eso si, no se me ocurre entrar a ver lo que pierdo ni loco, y por supuesto no pienso contarle nada de esto a mi señora, le dire mejor que me lo he gastado todo en putas.



Disculpe, si no es mucha indiscreción: ¿ tiene pensado algún vector de salida en particular ? 

Me explico en lenguaje de AT: ¿ lleva SL, aunque sea mental ?


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Disculpe, si no es mucha indiscreción: ¿ tiene pensado algún vector de salida en particular ?
> 
> Me explico en lenguaje de AT: ¿ lleva SL, aunque sea mental ?



Tenian algun plan los que tocaban en la cubierta del Titanic? Yo tengo parecidos guevos e igual nivel de estupidez.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Metemos unos largos en IBEX.



Te van a mandrilar ::


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

Me voy a currar. Suerte a todos.


----------



## todos_mienten (19 Abr 2012)

¿Apuestas para cierre de mañana tras vencimientos?


----------



## sirpask (19 Abr 2012)

Joder me ha pillao el toro, bueno el guano ... yo creía que iba a ver un pequeño rebote hasta 7400 antes de ver el 6800... Pero el Castillo de naipes se ha derrumbado en 3 días con Kitcher y Floren de agitadores de olivos.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Abr 2012)

todos_mienten dijo:


> ¿Apuestas para cierre de mañana tras vencimientos?



Yo digo que cerramos por encima de los 7000, 7100. Mañana toca subida.


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 6800 como ha dicho Adriangt. Hay es donde puede estar el freno, si no , apañados vamos.
> 
> Repito: No merece estar metido en semejante mierda porque un día te comes un jugoso rebote pero tres días te llueve el guano. No hay que estar, simplemente.



Pues el grafico no dice eso.El suelo lento y doloroso de 2003 fue mas profundo que el de 1998.Si esa misma regla se volviese a cumplir ya nos pueden pillar confesados.Hoy he comprado indices ...y es curioso lo facil que es pillar un cierre rojo del ibex y lo complicado que es a su vez cogerlo en el sp


----------



## Arminio_borrado (19 Abr 2012)

todos_mienten dijo:


> ¿Apuestas para cierre de mañana tras vencimientos?



8600. En realidad, todo esto ha sido como el final de los serrano. Una pesadilla de Resines.::


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2012)

Pollastre, alguna vez ha preguntado que lleva a alguien a invertir en acciones y no en indices. Pues mire dias como ayer y hoy. A mi me gusta BME pero no el Ibex... Anda que no hay diferencia. No hay por qué cargar con Gamesas, Sacyres, bancos... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

es la clave , porque creen que el ibex tiene el peor comportamiento entre tos los indices del mundo :


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

www.expansion.com/2012/04/19/empresas/inmobiliario/1334827032.html

Parece el everest


----------



## FranR (19 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Joder me ha pillao el toro, bueno el guano ... yo creía que iba a ver un pequeño rebote hasta 7400 antes de ver el 6800... Pero el Castillo de naipes se ha derrumbado en 3 días con Kitcher y Floren de agitadores de olivos.



6.800 era el punto donde no dilataba más el esfínter para algunos. Lo que teníamos meridianamente claro era que se iba a ver este nivel del índice, eso si, después de un rebote hacia los 8300, desde mediados los 7xxx.

Lo que si es preocupante es que se espera un rebote y vuelta a las caídas con un suelo más profundo que el que estamos haciendo ahora.

Pero de cuanto hablamos? 6.200-5.800?

Ahí habremos muerto cien veces.
Sr. Pirata de la dirección del antro ese de anoche que nos vamos allí todo el foro....brindaremos por mandrilandia, reino de Pandoro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

Un gin en un vaso de tubo dice mucho del antro donde estuvo ayer noche. 

Mal Zeus, muy pero que muy mal.


----------



## FranR (19 Abr 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Yo digo que cerramos por encima de los 7000, 7100. Mañana toca subida.



Estamos haciendo un picado pre cierre, con mínimos decrecientes...han ido a por el calzador, después de que Pandoro haya metido a "Esteban" ahora va a meter los apellidos...y parece que están por debajo de 6.900 (otro punto de dolor y ventas).

La gente esta claudicando y van a subir solitos...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues el grafico no dice eso.El suelo lento y doloroso de 2003 fue mas profundo que el de 1998.Si esa misma regla se volviese a cumplir ya nos pueden pillar confesados.Hoy he comprado indices ...y es curioso lo facil que es pillar un cierre rojo del ibex y lo complicado que es a su vez cogerlo en el sp



Creo que los 6800 fueron los mínimos de 2009, se puede poner tal vez interesante con un rebote, aunque yo a día de hoy no doy ni un duro por el índice.


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 6.800 era el punto donde no dilataba más el esfínter para algunos. Lo que teníamos meridianamente claro era que se iba a ver este nivel del índice, eso si, después de un rebote hacia los 8300, desde mediados los 7xxx.
> 
> Lo que si es preocupante es que se espera un rebote y vuelta a las caídas con un suelo más profundo que el que estamos haciendo ahora.
> 
> ...



Podria alguien comparar el grafico del ibex (98-2003)...(2009-....)por % y fibonacci...Quizas sea una impresion mia pero se parecen mucho


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Abr 2012)

Va a estar complicado... a partir de cierta hora se me nublaron las entendederas y no recuerdo muy bien los sitios a los que fuí ::


YA le digo sr. chinito. Imagino que la mente alemana no está preparada para las sutilezas de los gintoics en su copa buena, con enebro y granos de pimienta. O con sus frutas rojas. Ellos van a lo que van. 

Por cierto, sentí muchas miradas hostiles el martes cuando el madrid metio el gol contra el bayer.....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

Otra ronda morena de contratos contra la Expaña. Que tios no paran.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Va a estar complicado... a partir de cierta hora se me nublaron las entendederas y no recuerdo muy bien los sitios a los que fuí ::



Él si se acuerda, pirata ::


----------



## FranR (19 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Va a estar complicado... a partir de cierta hora se me nublaron las entendederas y no recuerdo muy bien los sitios a los que fuí ::









Están circulando estas imágenes por internet.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Va a estar complicado... a partir de cierta hora se me nublaron las entendederas y no recuerdo muy bien los sitios a los que fuí ::



Hubo chicas jovenes? de 2x añitos?

:baba:


----------



## sirpask (19 Abr 2012)

...A no ser que estén esperando que las gacelas entren a saco en corto y alguien meta un peponazo ...

Eso sí... para luego recoger carnaza y bajar a 5X.

SNB .. ese hechicero ... "el nivel lógico del ibex es 6000 6500"... Desde el 2010lleva predicandolo Xddd


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2012)

Comprendo lo que dice, pero personalmente, me declaro absolutamente inútil para invertir en acciones. 

Están demasiado afectadas por fundamentales, fundamentales que para colmo de males ni siquiera están en manos de gente poderosa, sino de cuatro pelagatos consejeros delegados, presidente y vicepresidentes de un chicharro de mala muerte. 

Paso porque el Tito Ben me joda una operación sobre un índice con unas declaraciones; a fin de cuentas, ese señor es Alguien. Pero que cuatro muertos de hambre chicharreros se vayan de copas baratas una noche y hagan algo que tire la cotización de un chicharro, haciéndome palmar pasta "porque ellos lo valen" ? Por ahí no voy...

Admiro a las personas que invierten en acciones; desde mi punto de vista, y dado que yo ni siquiera opero mirando a los gráficos, el mundo del análisis fundamental es lo más parecido a la ruleta rusa que pueda existir. Siempre desde mi punto de vista, insisto.



ghkghk dijo:


> Pollastre, alguna vez ha preguntado que lleva a alguien a invertir en acciones y no en indices. Pues mire dias como ayer y hoy. A mi me gusta BME pero no el Ibex... Anda que no hay diferencia. No hay por qué cargar con Gamesas, Sacyres, bancos...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Creo que los 6800 fueron los mínimos de 2009, se puede poner tal vez interesante con un rebote, aunque yo a día de hoy no doy ni un duro por el índice.



en 98-2003 la segunda vez que se visitaron los minimos de 98 se reboto pero fue una falsa señal y el indice se hundio hasta 2003 (momento en el cual todo el mundo dejo de hablar de bolsa,,,,,mas de uno perdio hasta la camisa)


----------



## FranR (19 Abr 2012)

¿Quien es el pirata? (Personalmente creo que el de la derecha del todo)

Al parecer este antro está en zona "boquerón"


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

El euro va a reventar por algún lado en menos de un día, bufff


----------



## Arminio_borrado (19 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 6.800 era el punto donde no dilataba más el esfínter para algunos. Lo que teníamos meridianamente claro era que se iba a ver este nivel del índice, eso si, después de un rebote hacia los 8300, desde mediados los 7xxx.
> 
> Lo que si es preocupante es que se espera un rebote y vuelta a las caídas con un suelo más profundo que el que estamos haciendo ahora.
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo. Se han hecho 2 etapas largas sin descansillo. Y ya hasta tengo dudas de si no seguirán todavía más allá. También me parece que el rebote (de haberlo) va a ser un flash. Va a salir alguna noticia que prenda la mecha, y antes de que pestañees, te vas a encontrar con todo bastante más arriba. Me extrañaría mucho que lo fueran a telegrafiar.

Y a donde iremos? Pues van 6800 y sin contar la corrección usana, que antes o después llegará. Así que es muy probable que veamos los niveles de bertok.


----------



## FranR (19 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Estamos haciendo un picado pre cierre, con mínimos decrecientes...han ido a por el calzador, después de que Pandoro haya metido a "Esteban" ahora va a meter los apellidos...y parece que están por debajo de 6.900 (otro punto de dolor y ventas).
> 
> La gente esta claudicando y van a subir solitos...



Doble suelo casi al cierre. La subasta puede ser un infiennno.

Like...Gin Lirios+tónica Sgüepes....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

Han metido mucha tela. No se cansan. Increible. Pa que aluego digan que aqui no hay leoncios.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Barcelona se blindará de cara a la reunión del BCE del 3 de mayo - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hubo chicas jovenes? de 2x añitos?
> 
> :baba:



Sadly.....NO

Le cuento lo siguiente para que se haga una idea. Estoy en una ciudad alemana [llmémosla AAA] con una universidad potente en el tema de ingenierías. Imahíneze todo lleno de nerds tipo FranR, Mulder y Pollastre (RESPECT the NERDS). En una ciudad vecina, está la sede de una universidad muy antigua (400-500años) del área de humanidades. Ha tal peregrinación nerdil hacia esta ciudad que en algunas discotecas hay cárteles con....

No Sex Tourism from AAA


:: :: ::


----------



## burbufilia (19 Abr 2012)

No es por nada, pero creo que es hora de decirlo: esto no es normal




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Han metido mucha tela. No se cansan. Increible. Pa que aluego digan que aqui no hay leoncios.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

Zeñor gracias por no darme estudios. :XX:

Pirata espero que haya aprendido de su posteo ayer noche borracho, que no se vuelva a repetir. Como postee de nuevo sobrio, baneo.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> No es por nada, pero creo que es hora de decirlo: esto no es normal


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> No es por nada, pero creo que es hora de decirlo: esto no es normal



Algo ocurrira, no es ni medio normal. Porque hay ya mucha musculo en el lado vendedor. A poco que ven volumen comprador, sueltan paquetes como si no hubiera mañana, y lo mas preocupante, sueltan y sueltan y sueltan.


----------



## FranR (19 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Doble suelo casi al cierre. La subasta puede ser un infiennno.
> 
> Like...Gin Lirios+tónica Sgüepes....



Lo dicho...vela final al infenno....:| 


El mes de Pandoro...me arrepiento de haber puesto ese nombre al hilo en abril. . ::

QUE ZUZTO QUE ZUZTO


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Abr 2012)

No se si me duele más la cartera o el alma. Brutal, maldito país.

Ya no me quejo más.


----------



## nief (19 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> No es por nada, pero creo que es hora de decirlo: esto no es normal



Nos olvidamos ya que en el 2009 caiamos a ritmos del 5% diario?

Esta claro que visitaremos los minimos del 2009, eso ya lo sabiamos todos... el asunto es ver el doble pie donde es...

5000? 4800?

Un doble pie cuanto tarda en formarse? unos meses no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Abr 2012)

Todavía no ando muy bien...

>Confundo los niveles de precios del DAX con los del IBEX....


----------



## Condor (19 Abr 2012)

El Ibex cierra con una caída del 2,42%, hasta los 6.908 puntos. Mañana más no, mañana MENOS!!!!







MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No se si me duele más la cartera o el alma. Brutal, maldito país.
> 
> Ya no me quejo más.



Sin embargo hay que reconocer que usted ha clavado el cierre de hoy


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

Solo un apunte que me pasan, la bolsa española es la peor de mas de 30 bolsas punteras, con relacion valoracion bursatil deuda corporativa, la peor. Esto algo querra decir seguro. 

Debe faltar poco para el desenlace.


----------



## Antiparras (19 Abr 2012)

resumiendo, doy gracias a dios de tener toda mi liquidez en depositos a plazo fijo, por que con estas oleadas de guano me habían limpiado la cartera en 10 minutos.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (19 Abr 2012)

nief dijo:


> Nos olvidamos ya que en el 2009 caiamos a ritmos del 5% diario?
> 
> Esta claro que visitaremos los minimos del 2009, eso ya lo sabiamos todos... el asunto es ver el doble pie donde es...
> 
> ...



:no:

3000... 8:



Spoiler



Como Tonuel no está por aquí, alguien tenía que decirlo


----------



## Arminio_borrado (19 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sadly.....NO
> 
> Le cuento lo siguiente para que se haga una idea. Estoy en una ciudad alemana [llmémosla AAA] con una universidad potente en el tema de ingenierías. Imahíneze todo lleno de nerds tipo FranR, Mulder y Pollastre (RESPECT the NERDS). En una ciudad vecina, está la sede de una universidad muy antigua (400-500años) del área de humanidades. Ha tal peregrinación nerdil hacia esta ciudad que en algunas discotecas hay cárteles con....
> 
> ...



Entre tu y yo, si eso hablamos en clave para que no se enteren. ¿Estás en una ciudad cuyo estado suena como el nombre del caballo del cid?.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Metemos unos largos en IBEX.



OMG!!! más? No me esperaba de ustec que fuese un piramidador :8:


Just disappointed. :no:


----------



## sirpask (19 Abr 2012)

El que tenga que decir algo que lo diga ya... ¿el Euro se rompe? ¿Europa nos manda fuera de la CEE? ¿fusionamos dólar ~ euro ?

Algo hay ...


----------



## burbufilia (19 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Algo ocurrira, no es ni medio normal. Porque hay ya mucha musculo en el lado vendedor. A poco que ven volumen comprador, sueltan paquetes como si no hubiera mañana, y lo mas preocupante, sueltan y sueltan y sueltan.



Recuerdo que tenía mi carterita formada a precios relativamente altos (creo que desde 2005), cuando llegó el principio del fin en 2008. Creo que toleré un -15% desde máximos. Vendí todo y cerré la persiana bolsera. Era lo normal. El cambio de ciclo oficializado. Índice hinchado por ladrilleras. Pinchó la burbuja. Se inició nuestra crisis. Y además, fuimos de la mano con el mundo. USA tuvo el detalle de avisar con tiempo, y los tipos de interés del BCE eran de otros tiempos. 

Ahora nada tiene sentido. A tomar por saco las betas con el resto de índices. No es un peor comportamiento relativo, no. Es incluso opuesto al de los demás. Prima de riesgo bursátil en la estratosfera (con los tipos al 1 y el oro y petróleo que dejaron de subir). El peor índice del mundo en 2012. Y yo estoy convencido de que estamos tan mal como el año pasado. Que nada ha cambiado. 

Estoy pensando en ataques deliberados, pero no acabo de entender por qué, o para qué. Por qué nosotros y no otros.


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Abr 2012)

No me voy a poner un avatar del zodiaco pero les informo que he entrado en "modo escaramuza"







Y ahora a pasear...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Entre tu y yo, si eso hablamos en clave para que no se enteren. ¿Estás en una ciudad cuyo estado suena como el nombre del caballo del cid?.



No es en baviera....pero cerca


----------



## burbufilia (19 Abr 2012)

nief dijo:


> Nos olvidamos ya que en el 2009 caiamos a ritmos del 5% diario?
> 
> Esta claro que visitaremos los minimos del 2009, eso ya lo sabiamos todos... el asunto es ver el doble pie donde es...
> 
> ...



Caíamos TODOS a un 5% para corregir una BURBUJA con todas las letras. Que no es lo mismo, a mi modo de ver.

Y sí, roto el 7600, veía cantado llegar a donde estamos ahora. Lo que es triste es la manera en que baja. No hay ninguna señal de vida. El volumen vendedor es insaciable. En cuanto vi esta mañana que el índice estaba a +0,5%, lo tenía claro: hoy guano otra vez


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> El que tenga que decir algo que lo diga ya... ¿el Euro se rompe? ¿Europa nos manda fuera de la CEE? ¿fusionamos dólar ~ euro ?
> 
> Algo hay ...



basicamente reestructuracion de la deuda portuguesa , asumir perdidas en los prestamos otorgados a empresas como sacyr , morosidad subiendo como un cohete y seguro me dejo cosas :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Recuerdo que tenía mi carterita formada a precios relativamente altos (creo que desde 2005), cuando llegó el principio del fin en 2008. Creo que toleré un -15% desde máximos. Vendí todo y cerré la persiana bolsera. Era lo normal. El cambio de ciclo oficializado. Índice hinchado por ladrilleras. Pinchó la burbuja. Se inició nuestra crisis. Y además, fuimos de la mano con el mundo. USA tuvo el detalle de avisar con tiempo, y los tipos de interés del BCE eran de otros tiempos.
> 
> Ahora nada tiene sentido. A tomar por saco las betas con el resto de índices. No es un peor comportamiento relativo, no. Es incluso opuesto al de los demás. Prima de riesgo bursátil en la estratosfera (con los tipos al 1 y el oro y petróleo que dejaron de subir). El peor índice del mundo en 2012. Y yo estoy convencido de que estamos tan mal como el año pasado. Que nada ha cambiado.
> 
> Estoy pensando en ataques deliberados, pero no acabo de entender por qué, o para qué. Por qué nosotros y no otros.



Disney es la fabrica de sueños,cocacola la bebida de la felicidad,alemania la fabrica de coches,argentina el pais chorizo....y españa ....España es la fabrica de parados de europa


----------



## Claca (19 Abr 2012)

Siempre hemos dicho que el precio = dividendo, a lo mejor estas caídas simplemente quieren decir que el dividendo se espera más bien pobre como consecuencia de provisiones, rescates, etc... Vamos, que ese 14% sobre el que muchos hacían sus números, tal vez no sea así.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> El que tenga que decir algo que lo diga ya... ¿el Euro se rompe? ¿Europa nos manda fuera de la CEE? ¿fusionamos dólar ~ euro ?
> 
> Algo hay ...



Este es el tercer intento de moneda conjunta en la uem, las dos anteriores fallaron. Se han resuelto los problemas que llevaron al fracaso los dos intentos anteriores? no, sino que se ha llevado mas lejos la creacion de una moneda unica, ahora ni serpiente ni fijar cambios, ahora todos hemos adoptado el marco aleman, sin ser alemania. Parece logico pensar que habra problemas y que el euro colapsara.

El momento ha llegado? yo no lo veo aun.



burbufilia dijo:


> Recuerdo que tenía mi carterita formada a precios relativamente altos (creo que desde 2005), cuando llegó el principio del fin en 2008. Creo que toleré un -15% desde máximos. Vendí todo y cerré la persiana bolsera. Era lo normal. El cambio de ciclo oficializado. Índice hinchado por ladrilleras. Pinchó la burbuja. Se inició nuestra crisis. Y además, fuimos de la mano con el mundo. USA tuvo el detalle de avisar con tiempo, y los tipos de interés del BCE eran de otros tiempos.
> 
> Ahora nada tiene sentido. A tomar por saco las betas con el resto de índices. No es un peor comportamiento relativo, no. Es incluso opuesto al de los demás. Prima de riesgo bursátil en la estratosfera (con los tipos al 1 y el oro y petróleo que dejaron de subir). El peor índice del mundo en 2012. Y yo estoy convencido de que estamos tan mal como el año pasado. Que nada ha cambiado.
> 
> Estoy pensando en ataques deliberados, pero no acabo de entender por qué, o para qué. Por qué nosotros y no otros.



Sin duda hay una gran cantidad de intereses e interesados en nuestra situacion, que no hay que olvidar es muy parecida a otros paises con circunstancias diferentes. Somos como diria aquel el blanco perfecto.


----------



## diosmercado (19 Abr 2012)

Para impresionante lo de los bastardos americanos, estan hundiendo a todo el mundo, TODO y ellos a su bola conectando el esparcedor de mierda. Su bolsa? subiendo, su pais? basura igual que los demas.


----------



## FranR (19 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Todavía no ando muy bien...
> 
> >Confundo los niveles de precios del DAX con los del IBEX....



Sr. Pirata en mis viajes tengo la mala costumbre de traerme un licor típico.

De tierras teutonas me agencié este








Perfecto para los tiempos que vivimos "MATAOSOS".

Mire como sera el brebaje que lo terminamos usando para quitar el resfriado. Mano de santo HOYGA. 

No termine la noche de hoy sin un chupito de eso.:baba:


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

A puntito de igualar los niveles del ibex con los del dax


----------



## sirpask (19 Abr 2012)

Lo tengo que preguntar por que no tengo ni idea, ¿no es normal que el Ibex esté por debajo del Dax sí las dos están en Euros? Ellos tienen empresas grandes y nosotros chicharrónes sin valor...


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> OMG!!! más? No me esperaba de ustec que fuese un piramidador :8:
> 
> 
> Just disappointed. :no:




.... van con su stop. Veremos como termina la película.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

MV lo tiene claro , cuando el sp500 toque la alcista de medio plazo en un par de meses aprox 1120 ahi comprara TEF y alguna mas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Lo tengo que preguntar por que no tengo ni idea, ¿no es normal que el Ibex esté por debajo del Dax sí las dos están en Euros? Ellos tienen empresas grandes y nosotros chicharrónes sin valor...




A ti las gacelas te comen, te veo mu verde, tanto o mas que la hierba


----------



## burbufilia (19 Abr 2012)

Bastante bueno el análisis de R4. Viene a decir que si estás largo, Fibonacci es tu hamijo

El Ibex muestra una fuerte sobreventa con potencial a largo del 60%

En realidad no es a largo, sino a unos pocos meses vista.

Lo previsible será recuperar al menos el 60% de la caída vertical - la cual no ha terminado - y que tardará dos meses ó dos meses y pico desde mínimos del indicador de sobreventa/sobrecompra (el RSI supongo).


----------



## sirpask (19 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A ti las gacelas te comen, te veo mu verde, tanto o mas que la hierba



Pozi la verdad me considero un brote verde, vale me lo apunto... como se calculan los índices bursatiles .. a ver sí hay algo por wikipedia..

Yo sólo miro IBE, los indices la verdad que me dan un poco igual, Casi como sí fuera accionista de Inditex o Grifols


----------



## Seren (19 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A puntito de igualar los niveles del ibex con los del dax



Esa es la cuestión, se está comentando una situación como la de 2009 y 2003, pero *nada que ver*, en aquellas ocasiones acompañábamos a todos los índices, la operativa era más lógica y sencilla, esta vez estamos sólos, la bolsa del mundo más castigada con diferencia y sin saber si acaba mañana o el año que viene. Es una situación excepcional y única y está centrada en el euro. Se ha intentado con grecia, irlanda, portugal...pero al cabo de años se han cansado, ahora la cabeza de turco es españa. El exceptiscismo e intento de destrucción recurre a otras maneras.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> .... van con su stop. Veremos como termina la película.



Deshizo la posición en 71xx?

Por precio todo está barato, pero cuando ves los gráficos...... da vértigo.


----------



## ProfePaco (19 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Bastante bueno el análisis de R4. Viene a decir que si estás largo, Fibonacci es tu hamijo
> 
> El Ibex muestra una fuerte sobreventa con potencial a largo del 60%
> 
> ...



hamijo, hay un montón de análisis que muestran que seguir esas paridas de Fibonacci y otras figuras del AT produce perdidas seguras a medio/largo plazo. 

Si es tan claro que se le puede sacar al IBEX un 60%, ¿qué hace la gente vendiendo?

que no es tan fácil hacerse rico....

Piense un poco por sí mismo...


----------



## Seren (19 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Lo tengo que preguntar por que no tengo ni idea, ¿no es normal que el Ibex esté por debajo del Dax sí las dos están en Euros? Ellos tienen empresas grandes y nosotros chicharrónes sin valor...



Pero por favor....es como decir que por qué un euro no vale lo que un yen. Lo importante es el valor de cada punto básico.


----------



## burbufilia (19 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Esa es la cuestión, se está comentando una situación como la de 2009 y 2003, pero *nada que ver*, en aquellas ocasiones acompañábamos a todos los índices, la operativa era más lógica y sencilla, esta vez estamos sólos, la bolsa del mundo más castigada con diferencia y sin saber si acaba mañana o el año que viene. Es una situación excepcional y única y está centrada en el euro. Se ha intentado con grecia, irlanda, portugal...pero al cabo de años se han cansado, ahora la cabeza de turco es españa. El exceptiscismo e intento de destrucción recurre a otras maneras.



Estoy viendo que Portugal lleva palmado un -57% en 5 años. Similar al IBEX actual


----------



## burbufilia (19 Abr 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> hamijo, hay un montón de análisis que muestran que seguir esas paridas de Fibonacci y otras figuras del AT produce perdidas seguras a medio/largo plazo.
> 
> Si es tan claro que se le puede sacar al IBEX un 60%, ¿qué hace la gente vendiendo?
> 
> ...



Y lea un poco ustec ::

Ya he dicho que el título es infame (ya se sabe, el becario), que me he centrado en el análisis. Lo que se dice es que lo más probable es que se recupere el 60% de la caída libre que se está sufriendo y que cuánto suele tardar. Que el que entró en la cima de la caída libre, si cuando se llegue al suelo pierde mil euros, recuperará unos 600, perdiendo la diferencia.

A mí no me gusta el análisis técnico, para mí es complementario. Pero cuando hay euforia o pánico, entra en juego la psicología, y el análisis técnico de vez en cuando es la psicología humana en un dibujo.

Ustec sabía que los pisos tenían que bajar. Pero no supo en qué fecha empezarían a bajar, ni sabía cuánto, pero al menos podía estimarlo como un promedio.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Estoy viendo que Portugal lleva palmado un -57% en 5 años. Similar al IBEX actual



Lo peor que nos puede pasar es que sea una recuperación en L, largaaaa y aburrida


----------



## burbufilia (19 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo peor que nos puede pasar es que sea una recuperación en L, largaaaa



Bueno, mi escenario pesimista es que nos portugalicemos, pero no que nos "greciemos". Portugal es un país zombi intervenido y no tiene sus valores a precio de desguace, como Grecia que llegó a cotizar a 1/8 de máximos. Portugal se ha quedado en 3/7.

Ahora bien, si esto se hunde por debajo de 56xx, para mí ya se habrían perdido las referencias y sería un sálvese quien pueda.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Abr 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> hamijo, hay un montón de análisis que muestran que seguir esas paridas de Fibonacci y otras figuras del AT produce perdidas seguras a medio/largo plazo.
> 
> Si es tan claro que se le puede sacar al IBEX un 60%, ¿qué hace la gente vendiendo?
> 
> ...



Sí?? enséñeme uno de ese montón...por favor.


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Deshizo la posición en 71xx?
> 
> Por precio todo está barato, pero cuando ves los gráficos...... da vértigo.



Había entrado en 7220/40 aprox (no tengo el número exacto aquí pero por ahí andaba) con un stop de 200 pipos (4000 euros de riesgo). Subió a 7340 y como le dije a Bertok, si se ponía a subir entonces le subía el stop al punto de entrada. Y así lo hice, además convencido de que nos íbamos rápido a 7600. Al día siguiente se ejecutó el stop y me fastidió bastante porque pensaba que podría ser un spike para después subír.

Una demostración más de que el stop vale para mucho (me quedé sin ganar ni perder).
El stop en Santander también me saltó en 4,78 y me llevó algunos eurillos.

Sigo en Iberdrola, DAX, ahora también nuevamente en el IBEX (he cargado 2 grandes nuevamente) y mis usanas varias.

Dicho esto, veo muchisimo miedo y eso es una oportunidad. El miedo puede ser infinito y contra eso está la protección del stop loss. Es posible que algunos vayan saltando (haciendo su trabajo) y se acumulen algunas minusvalías .... pero también tiene la contrapartida de que el rebote se cogerá y más a estas alturas.

Los leoncias suelen extremar el dolor incrementando la volatilidad cerca del suelo de forma que las gacelas más inexpertas cogen miedo y salen convencidas de que el subyacente va a reventar. Es ese el papel que recogen las manos fuertes. En las primeras subidas las gacelas inexpertas no entran porque supondría reconocer que vendieron mal (el orgullo es algo muy ruinoso en la bolsa). Cuando ya han visto consolidado el rally alcista es cuando comienzan a entrar y las manos fuertes hacen la misma jugada pero al contrario. Además esa ausencia de gacelas en la subida, hace que se suba relativamente rápido y con poco dinero. El dinero aparece en el techo y lo ponen las gacelas. Lo necesario para que las manos fuertes deshagan su posición sin tirar el precio hacia abajo.


----------



## burbufilia (19 Abr 2012)

*@Janus*

El problema es que vaya ud a saber cuál es el suelo. La referencia mar-09 no tiene por qué respetarla. El intradía de hoy no ha podido ser peor


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

Vaya show hasta con el mercado cerrado recibimos la visita de pandoro...Ya vamos por los 68xx


----------



## Arminio_borrado (19 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Había entrado en 7220/40 aprox (no tengo el número exacto aquí pero por ahí andaba) con un stop de 200 pipos (4000 euros de riesgo). Subió a 7340 y como le dije a Bertok, si se ponía a subir entonces le subía el stop al punto de entrada. Y así lo hice, además convencido de que nos íbamos rápido a 7600. Al día siguiente se ejecutó el stop y me fastidió bastante porque pensaba que podría ser un spike para después subír.
> 
> Una demostración más de que el stop vale para mucho (me quedé sin ganar ni perder).
> El stop en Santander también me saltó en 4,78 y me llevó algunos eurillos.
> ...



Una explicación estupenda. .


----------



## matt (19 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Dicho esto, veo muchisimo miedo y eso es una oportunidad. .



Sin duda hay mucho miedo. Mira por ejemplo, a IBE le quedan por abonar en julio 0,18€ por título que al cierre de hoy supone más de un 5% de rentabilidad en 3 meses.

Creo que es oportunidad, y así estoy actuando. Y que sea lo que Dios quiera.


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> *@Janus*
> 
> El problema es que vaya ud a saber cuál es el suelo. La referencia mar-09 no tiene por qué respetarla. El intradía de hoy no ha podido ser peor



Esa es la gracia de la bolsa. No hay nada seguro. Por eso lo primordial es gestionar el riesgo y operar según r/r. Ahora estamos en un escenario de R/r pero es cierto que sigue existiendo la "r" minúscula de risk.

La volatilidad actual obliga a trabajar con SL amplios, .... por ello que en cuanto suba algo el índice, hay que subir el SL al punto de entrada para no quedarse enganchado.
Ayer el índice estaba en 7400 por la mañana y hoy está sobre 6800. Puede seguir bajando pero hay probabilidad de que tenga un rebote de 100 puntos que sirven para subir el stop loss.
Ese es el juego. En ocasiones tendremos escenarios en contra y perderemos dinero, pero la "R" de reward es grande y merece la pena.

Es mucho mejor operar en escenarios como el actual en la bolsa antes que en escenarios de lateral en el que uno se pasa los días haciendo cresting y los SL solo sirven para vender y comprar cuando se va a dar la vuelta, siempre a contrapie.


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

matt dijo:


> Sin duda hay mucho miedo. Mira por ejemplo, a IBE le quedan por abonar en julio 0,18€ por título que al cierre de hoy supone más de un 5% de rentabilidad en 3 meses.
> 
> Creo que es oportunidad, y así estoy actuando. Y que sea lo que Dios quiera.



Un consejo. Cuando uno soporta un rojo intenso en su posición (simplemente por no utilizar stop loss) siente angustia y suele pasar que cuando el valor recupera .... venden en el punto de entrada y se autoconsuelan con "al menos no perdí o qué bueno soy que conseguí recuperar". No caigan en esa tentación y utilicen stop profit y hasta donde les lleve.
Es muy mal negocio estar invertido para soportar pérdidas y renunciar a ganar porque uno se queda en "recuperar".


----------



## sirpask (19 Abr 2012)

¿que es mejor, ponerse un punto de salida por tiempo o por valor?


----------



## tarrito (19 Abr 2012)

estaba tranquilamente tocándome + alcoholizándome, cuando leo lo de;

Facebook saldrá a bolsa el 17 de mayo: ¿vale 100.000 millones? - elEconomista.es

me viene a la mente el gráfico del Sr. FranR, ¿cuadra bien, eh!?
será su salida a bolsa el principio del BIG BIG Guano??? 


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-sacyr-tu-no-tu-a-0-666e-38.html#post6182350


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Mi visión de España...

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k4tjn3VVPis?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k4tjn3VVPis?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Corred que no nos dejan ni las migas


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

No ha decepcionado el fin de sesion, por lo que veo.


----------



## EN-DIGNADA (19 Abr 2012)

Sigo este hilo desde hace tiempo y nunca os había visto tan pesimistas?

La situación debe ser grave cuando una gente como vosotros, que siempre confía en los rebotes, en los futuros y en las vueltas de tuerca esteis tirando la toalla.

Mamaíta! :8::8:


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿que es mejor, ponerse un punto de salida por tiempo o por valor?



Si te sirve...Graham compraba empresas y las daba de margen entre 1-2 años si no subia minimo un 50% las quitaba de la cartera.En el caso del ibex el plazo deberian ser meses...si no sube sal huyendo, por muy buena empresa que sea, la tendencia manda


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

Vaya tema el que viene a continuación:

Inditex vale en bolsa más que el SAN y está cerquita de Telefónica. Desde luego que algo en la ecuación raya el despropósito. Entiendo que el Santander, que gana mucho dinero, pueda tener la sospecha de la salud de su balance y la sospecha del riesgo inmobiliario. Ahora, Telefónica que gana 5 veces lo que gana Inditex, que tiene mejor dividendo etc...... no es muy lógico. Esto se merece un long short (Tef lo hará mejor que Inditex)?.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Abr 2012)

Jornadita de sustillo, el penúltimo. Bueno, seguimos chocando con el canal bajista desde hace un mes. Los canales bajistas se rompen al alza (se deberían) por lo que lo romperá con 320 puntos de margen. He marcado con 2 círculos los gaps que debería cerrar de aquí a 10 días +-.





Sobre los valorcitos pendientes:
Abertis, quedó a 0,01 ptos (se puede decir que cumplió, hay que darle cierto margencillo siempre por las cosas esas del dibujo y tal).





Popular, otro que me ha quedado a 0,01 del objetivo (está claro que es mi dibujo, al hacer rapidillo y tal me debo comer algún centimo. Cerramos posición).


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (19 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sacyr se afianza como el valor ms penalizado del Ibex en un ao: -81%,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com
> 
> Parece el everest



La nueva Terra, aunque éstas llegaron a más de 100€.


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vaya tema el que viene a continuación:
> 
> Inditex vale en bolsa más que el SAN y está cerquita de Telefónica. Desde luego que algo en la ecuación raya el despropósito. Entiendo que el Santander, que gana mucho dinero, pueda tener la sospecha de la salud de su balance y la sospecha del riesgo inmobiliario. Ahora, Telefónica que gana 5 veces lo que gana Inditex, que tiene mejor dividendo etc...... no es muy lógico. Esto se merece un long short (Tef lo hará mejor que Inditex)?.



Por value investing a largo plazo vale mas telefonica.El mercado esta sobrevalorando el crecimiento de inditex y su falta de deuda.Pasa como con apple, lo hacen bien y no tienen deuda..ponerse corto es una locura...Hay un indicador muy bueno (price to sales) comparar la capitalizacion con sus ventas


----------



## burbufilia (19 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vaya tema el que viene a continuación:
> 
> Inditex vale en bolsa más que el SAN y está cerquita de Telefónica. Desde luego que algo en la ecuación raya el despropósito. Entiendo que el Santander, que gana mucho dinero, pueda tener la sospecha de la salud de su balance y la sospecha del riesgo inmobiliario. Ahora, Telefónica que gana 5 veces lo que gana Inditex, que tiene mejor dividendo etc...... no es muy lógico. Esto se merece un long short (Tef lo hará mejor que Inditex)?.



+1 

No he querido mentar a la bicha porque ni me molesto en seguir el valor, pero lo de Inditex no tiene nombre. 

Que se dedican a vender trapitos, coño! En un sector sin barreras de entrada, con la competencia con capacidad para darte pa'l pelo por arriba y por abajo. PER y RPD para echarse a correr por patas. Que no tenga pegas de endeudamiento (creo) no es razón suficiente porque lo veo vulnerable a caídas de ingresos acíclicas...en fin


----------



## candy hipoteca (19 Abr 2012)

Balance de los 38 dias que han pasado desde que decidi empezar a operar (mentalmente, no me suscribi a ninguna plataforma...):

- Compras: 0
- Ventas: 0
- Ganancias:0
- Tiempo en liquidez: 100%

Lo he hecho bien? porque yo creo que si pero viendo los frios numeros me da como un poco de lastimilla...::


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

candy hipoteca dijo:


> Balance de los 38 dias que han pasado desde que decidi empezar a operar (mentalmente, no me suscribi a ninguna plataforma...):
> 
> - Compras: 0
> - Ventas: 0
> ...



Te pongo el otro escenario....Perdidas minimas del 20% en casi cualquier valor y eso sin apalancamiento...A que hora le suena mejor eso de bendita liquidez


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

candy hipoteca dijo:


> Balance de los 38 dias que han pasado desde que decidi empezar a operar (mentalmente, no me suscribi a ninguna plataforma...):
> 
> - Compras: 0
> - Ventas: 0
> ...



No has visto ninguna oportunidad ni en largo ni en corto?.


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Abr 2012)

No has perdido en 38 días, ya tienes una buena racha XD


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

candy hipoteca dijo:


> Balance de los 38 dias que han pasado desde que decidi empezar a operar (mentalmente, no me suscribi a ninguna plataforma...):
> 
> - Compras: 0
> - Ventas: 0
> ...



Comparado con el mercado si. Digo, el indice.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

EN-DIGNADA dijo:


> Sigo este hilo desde hace tiempo y nunca os había visto tan pesimistas?
> 
> La situación debe ser grave cuando una gente como vosotros, que siempre confía en los rebotes, en los futuros y en las vueltas de tuerca esteis tirando la toalla.
> 
> Mamaíta! :8::8:



Aguarde un dia mas. Mañana volvemos a la lucha. Les vamos a dar pal pelo. Incluso si quieren le damos ventaja hasta las 14:30. Eso si el fin de semana las posiciones abiertas. CON DOS COJONES.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

candy hipoteca dijo:


> Balance de los 38 dias que han pasado desde que decidi empezar a operar (mentalmente, no me suscribi a ninguna plataforma...):
> 
> - Compras: 0
> - Ventas: 0
> ...



Multinick de BentidaLiquidez ienso:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Abr 2012)

Bueno, una cosa que os quiero enseñar: los canales de regresión lineal. No está mal conocerlos, ya que la acción tiende a fluctuar entre ambas bandas (si alguién quiere saber lo que son, que ponga canales de regresión lineal lineal en un buscador). En el larguísimo plazo (gráfico histórico), parece que no estamos en mala zona para comprar, y en el medio plazo, parece que sin estar en mala zona, aún podríamos tener mejores oportunidades (ya explicamos aquí hace tiempo donde esperamos a este índice).


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

Bestinver sale de compras

"Esta semana llevan 233000 repsoles, 133000 accionas, 127000 ferroviales y 31000 indras."

Interesante.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

Compras de Bestinver.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Abr 2012)

Bankinter, a ver, que si, que podemos ajustar la entrada, pero que ya podríamos estar dentro a "velas vir" (que se dice por mis tierras). Yo estoy..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Abr 2012)

candy hipoteca dijo:


> Balance de los 38 dias que han pasado desde que decidi empezar a operar (mentalmente, no me suscribi a ninguna plataforma...):
> 
> - Compras: 0
> - Ventas: 0
> ...



No sé, mire, no le he leido lo suficiente en el hilo para saber si ha actuado así por miedo o por conocimientos bursátile. Si muestra sus pecho en el hilo le podré contestar con más conocimiento de causa....::


----------



## faraico (19 Abr 2012)

EN-DIGNADA dijo:


> Sigo este hilo desde hace tiempo y nunca os había visto tan pesimistas?
> 
> La situación debe ser grave cuando una gente como vosotros, que siempre confía en los rebotes, en los futuros y en las vueltas de tuerca esteis tirando la toalla.
> 
> Mamaíta! :8::8:



Leo su mensaje y me pongo largo....siempre que aparece esa sensación de pesimismo por aquí no sé qué pasa que despegamos...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Te pongo el otro escenario....Perdidas minimas del 20% en casi cualquier valor y eso sin apalancamiento...A que hora le suena mejor eso de bendita liquidez



pues así no va a aprender (o es que aprender a enriquecerse no requiere tiempo, dedicación y mucho prueba y error?). Que no se sale de Arquitectura haciendo las Petronas.:no:


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Abr 2012)

el S&P..... virgensita de guadalupe......


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bankinter, a ver, que si, que podemos ajustar la entrada, pero que ya podríamos estar dentro a "velas vir" (que se dice por mis tierras). Yo estoy..




yo ajustando entrada 3,04€ :fiufiu:


----------



## candy hipoteca (19 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Te pongo el otro escenario....Perdidas minimas del 20% en casi cualquier valor y eso sin apalancamiento...A que hora le suena mejor eso de bendita liquidez



Pues si, pero no me diga usted que no suena raro? :vomito:

Por cierto, lo siento mucho... aunque he de reconocer que he aprendido mas de los que les ha pasado a los que estaban en el ajo que de que lo me ha pasado a mi...

Por si quiere ver un lado positivo a su situacion...


----------



## atman (19 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vaya tema el que viene a continuación:
> 
> Inditex vale en bolsa más que el SAN y está cerquita de Telefónica. Desde luego que algo en la ecuación raya el despropósito. Entiendo que el Santander, que gana mucho dinero, pueda tener la sospecha de la salud de su balance y la sospecha del riesgo inmobiliario. Ahora, Telefónica que gana 5 veces lo que gana Inditex, que tiene mejor dividendo etc...... no es muy lógico. Esto se merece un long short (Tef lo hará mejor que Inditex)?.



Nivel de deuda de inditex y tel?
nivel de diversificación geográfica?
capacidad de adaptación?

NO afirmo, pregunto. Pueden ser factores clave. Inditex es verdaderamente una empresa global. Telefónica no.


----------



## candy hipoteca (19 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No has visto ninguna oportunidad ni en largo ni en corto?.



La verdad si, pero en mi cabeza resonaban unas alarmas que cuando las oigo me quedo como paralizada...

Creo que mi binomio miedo-avaricia esta en este momento en el lado contrario que el vuestro... sobre todo porque soy consciente de mi condicion de gacelilla sabrosona...


----------



## burbufilia (19 Abr 2012)

Por cierto, os acordáis del gráfico de las etapas de la burbuja? Aquello que el final de la caída estaba en la fase de capitulación?

Cuadro: Ibex en términos reales, enteros en base 1999

Enjoy


----------



## credulo (19 Abr 2012)

candy hipoteca dijo:


> Balance de los 38 dias que han pasado desde que decidi empezar a operar (mentalmente, no me suscribi a ninguna plataforma...):
> 
> - Compras: 0
> - Ventas: 0
> ...





Ya vas mejor, en lo que va de año he perdido 40 céntimos con futuros.::


----------



## candy hipoteca (19 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Multinick de BentidaLiquidez ienso:



jejejej, haz una busqueda y veras que llevo tiempo en el foro...

Pero por otros lares eso si... Aqui venia a leer mas que nada...


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Nivel de deuda de inditex y tel?
> nivel de diversificación geográfica?
> capacidad de adaptación?
> 
> NO afirmo, pregunto. Pueden ser factores clave. Inditex es verdaderamente una empresa global. Telefónica no.



Deuda:
- Inditex tiene caja, Telefonica bastante deuda.

Diversificacion geografica:
- Inditex casi global, Telefonica tiene presencia en Europa y America latina.

Capacidad de adaptacion:
- Buena pregunta en ambos casos. Historicamente Telefonica lleva unas cuantas tecnologias superadas. Pero poco mas se puede afirmar.


----------



## candy hipoteca (19 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No sé, mire, no le he leido lo suficiente en el hilo para saber si ha actuado así por miedo o por conocimientos bursátile. Si muestra sus pecho en el hilo le podré contestar con más conocimiento de causa....::



Bueno, no me gustaria mezclar aficiones...:


----------



## atman (19 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Deuda:
> - Inditex tiene caja, Telefonica bastante deuda.
> 
> Diversificacion geografica:
> ...



Pues ahí tienen los fundamentales para que haya esa diferecnia de valoración. Por técnico: es que Zara tiene unos modelitos más cuquis.... *_*


----------



## holgazan (19 Abr 2012)

candy hipoteca dijo:


> La verdad si, pero en mi cabeza resonaban unas alarmas que cuando las oigo me quedo como paralizada...
> 
> Creo que mi binomio miedo-avaricia esta en este momento en el lado contrario que el vuestro... sobre todo porque *soy consciente de mi condicion de gacelilla sabrosona...*



Fectivamente......sabrosona.

Doy fe. )


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Nivel de deuda de inditex y tel?
> nivel de diversificación geográfica?
> capacidad de adaptación?
> 
> NO afirmo, pregunto. Pueden ser factores clave. Inditex es verdaderamente una empresa global. Telefónica no.



Sinceramente, la capacidad de generar beneficios es muy diferente y no tiene mucho sentido. Tanto como que TEF reparte en dividendos más del doble o triple de todo el beneficio neto anual de Inditex.
Telefónica plantea dudas de viabilidad de su negocio en el largo plazo .... pero igual sucede con Inditex porque vaya uno a saber qué venderá dentro de 10 años.


----------



## candy hipoteca (19 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pues ahí tienen los fundamentales para que haya esa diferecnia de valoración. Por técnico: es que Zara tiene unos modelitos más cuquis.... *_*



Por si os sirve de algo, os puedo asegurar que Zara (no Inditex) tienen un nivel de conocimiento de marca como ninguna otra empresa española...

Y ya os digo que el trabajo me obliga a moverme por paises muy raros...

Eso si, al Amancio no lo conoce nadie...


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sinceramente, la capacidad de generar beneficios es muy diferente y no tiene mucho sentido. Tanto como que TEF reparte en dividendos más del doble o triple de todo el beneficio neto anual de Inditex.
> Telefónica plantea dudas de viabilidad de su negocio en el largo plazo .... pero igual sucede con Inditex porque vaya uno a saber qué venderá dentro de 10 años.



venderá marca... desde cosmética, prendas deportivas, hasta sillas de montar diseñadas por la hijísima o por athina onassis


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Jornadita de sustillo, el penúltimo. Bueno, seguimos chocando con el canal bajista desde hace un mes. Los canales bajistas se rompen al alza (se deberían) por lo que lo romperá con 320 puntos de margen. He marcado con 2 círculos los gaps que debería cerrar de aquí a 10 días +-.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sólo comentarle que he logrado escapar sólo con ligeros rasguños tras intentar pillar el rebote y que apareciera pandoro gracias a la inestimable ayuda de las abertis que nos recomendó (bueno, y a los SL que fueron saltando). 

Me ha ayudado usted a apañar una semana nefasta, gracias.


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Abr 2012)

candy hipoteca dijo:


> La verdad si, pero en mi cabeza resonaban unas alarmas que cuando las oigo me quedo como paralizada...
> 
> Creo que mi binomio miedo-avaricia esta en este momento en el lado contrario que el vuestro... sobre todo porque soy consciente de mi condicion de gacelilla *sabrosona*...



Eso sin fotos es un comentario fuera de lugar completamente 8:


----------



## holgazan (19 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sinceramente, la capacidad de generar beneficios es muy diferente y no tiene mucho sentido. Tanto como que TEF reparte en dividendos más del doble o triple de todo el beneficio neto anual de Inditex.
> *Telefónica plantea dudas de viabilidad de su negocio en el largo plazo *.... pero igual sucede con Inditex porque vaya uno a saber qué venderá dentro de 10 años.



¿Dudas de viabilidad en el futuro?

Osea que dentro de 10 años no veré a Telefónica a 30€. :´(


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

A estos precios prefiero antes volkswagen que inditex


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> prefiero volkswagen a inditex



Evidentemente, fabrica coches premium ::


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Evidentemente, fabrica coches premium ::



Pues valen parecido, un poco mas vw pero poco mas


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Nivel de deuda de inditex y tel?
> nivel de diversificación geográfica?
> capacidad de adaptación?
> 
> NO afirmo, pregunto. Pueden ser factores clave. Inditex es verdaderamente una empresa global. Telefónica no.



a mi modo de ver, hay otra cosa más hoy se paga a precio de oro "caja" en lugar de "deúda"


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a mi modo de ver, hay otra cosa más hoy se paga a precio de oro "caja" en lugar de "deúda"



Mira la caja de vw.Lo que pasa que el margen bruto de vw es mucho menor


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

holgazan dijo:


> ¿Dudas de viabilidad en el futuro?
> 
> Osea que dentro de 10 años no veré a Telefónica a 30€. :´(



Me refiero que en 10 años cobrarán servicios que ahora no imaginamos ni ellos imaginan. El tráfico de voz tiende a ser gratuitos y la conectividad dejará de crecer cuando ya tenga una penetración máxima .... y los precios irán a la baja. Tienen que reinventarse para crecer en ingresos y margen y eso plantea un reto e incertidumbre. Es un tema que preocupa al máximo en el Comité Ejecutivo.

En el caso de Inditex, pues no creo que estén igual que ahora porque aparecerán otros ya que la barrera de entrada es menor. Es decir, también tienen incertidumbres.


----------



## TenienteDan (19 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Jornadita de sustillo, el penúltimo. Bueno, seguimos chocando con el canal bajista desde hace un mes. Los canales bajistas se rompen al alza (se deberían) por lo que lo romperá con 320 puntos de margen. He marcado con 2 círculos los gaps que debería cerrar de aquí a 10 días +-.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tengo aplausos suficientes para usted. Las ha clavado de una forma excepcional, enhorabuena y muchísimas gracias por compartir de forma totalmente desinteresada :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Uf, uf

En los 1370 estaba al límite,


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira la caja de vw.Lo que pasa que el margen bruto de vw es mucho menor



A mí me parece que es más simple. Están vendiendo España y multitud de fondos son réplica de los índices por lo que también están vendiendo los blue chips.

A eso se une que en el caso de Telefónica hay multitud de fondos de pensiones de largo plazo que están deshaciendo posiciones porque la política de dividendo está modificándose.


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> No es por nada, pero creo que es hora de decirlo: esto no es normal



No es habitual pero sí es normal 8:

De hecho se ha comentado varias veces en el hilo pero nos empeñamos en que el mercado haga lo que queremos / necesitamos cuando lo más sencillo y rentable es seguirlo.


----------



## kalemania (19 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo peor de.todo es que 1/2 euro ya es buen dividendo a este precio...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2





kalemania dijo:


> Para los de fundamentales: *¿Hasta donde creeis que podrian tirar los futuros dividendos en TEF, tal y como hicieron de 1,75 a 1,5?*. Hoy los dividendos estarian en torno casi al 14%.
> Descontando el de mayo es mas que una realidad que la veremos en 10, precio objetivo por AT, dando un dividendo del 15%...Me dan ganas de poner todas las habichuelas en ese saco y a ese precio, pues de mantener el dividendo pensaria en jubilarme.....Seguro que los muy HDLGP terminan dejando el dividendo en 1/2 leuro....
> *¿Hay algun caso similar en las bolsas Griega/Portuguesa/Irlandesa en la que seguir la evolucion del dividendo?*



¿De verdad creeis que podrian tirar el dividendo por debajo de 0,5 eur, si el precio mantiene los 9,8 eur p.e.?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Abr 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> No tengo aplausos suficientes para ustéd. Las ha clavado de una forma excepcional, enhorabuena y muchísimas gracias por compartir de forma totalmente desinteresada :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Muchas gracias!!


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A mí me parece que es más simple. Están vendiendo España y multitud de fondos son réplica de los índices por lo que también están vendiendo los blue chips.
> 
> A eso se une que en el caso de Telefónica hay multitud de fondos de pensiones de largo plazo que están deshaciendo posiciones porque la política de dividendo está modificándose.



Ahi esta los fondos estan recalibrando su riesgo. Reitero lo que dije, tef es una maquina de hacer dinero.....Toma ya caida de beneficios de caixabank del 85% en el 1 trimestre (tiene trampa...ese % ha sido debido en gran medida a provisiones)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Abr 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Sólo comentarle que he logrado escapar sólo con ligeros rasguños tras intentar pillar el rebote y que apareciera pandoro gracias a la inestimable ayuda de las abertis que nos recomendó (bueno, y a los SL que fueron saltando).
> 
> Me ha ayudado usted a apañar una semana nefasta, gracias.



pues muchas gracias también!!


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

A los amos de la cosa tecnica. ¿Que tal ven el dia de mañana?


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

kalemania dijo:


> ¿De verdad creeis que podrian tirar el dividendo por debajo de 0,5 eur, si el precio mantiene los 9,8 eur p.e.?



Alierta es un financiero puro y sabe perfectamente que para subir el valor de la acción necesita compradores a mansalva. Por eso ha seguido una política brutal de dividendo como reclamo de los grandes fondos internacionales.

Su problema ahora (a varios años vista) no está tanto en que el volumen de beneficios estimados pudieran ser revisados a la baja. Eso no es muy probable porque su planta facturable se basa masivamente en cuotas (cuotas mensuales, cuotas de banda ancha, establecimientos de llamada etc....) y eso le da visibilidad en la cuenta de resultados. Empezarán a sufrir con los cambios generacionales y las migraciones a otros operadores.

El problema que tienen es que para ofrecer el dividendo actual, necesitan tener un payout muy elevado y ahora esto puede no ser recomendable porque van a tener que destinar mayores partidas del beneficio neto a pagar la deuda ya que el mercado está penalizando el apalancamiento alto (amén que limita posibles oportunidades de crecimiento). Con esto volvemos al principio, que Alierta es un financiero puro y va a hacer lo que necesite el mercado para no penalizar sus acciones. En este momento será desapalancarse ..... pero tiene el problema de que la solución a eso pasa por rebajar el dividendo en cash y esto le mete presión vendedora en bolsa.


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Muchas gracias!!



Si aciertas, que nos viene bien a los que hemos entrado recientemente, .... además del aplauso tendrás un jamón


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Abr 2012)

Campaaaaaaaaaana y sacabó

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/297741-habeis-visto-ibex-35-abril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-33.html#post6088825




> Ahi vá mi visión de
> [GAS NATURAL]








:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> A los amos de la cosa tecnica. ¿Que tal ven el dia de mañana?



No sé si mañana, el lunes o el martes pero es probable que un día aparezca una vela verde enorme de tamaño comparable a las previas. Es decir una vela verde de más de 200 pipos de amplitud.

Es un nice to have.


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

kalemania dijo:


> ¿De verdad creeis que podrian tirar el dividendo por debajo de 0,5 eur, si el precio mantiene los 9,8 eur p.e.?



Tef tiene capacidad de sobra para generar beneficios por encima de los 6000 mill,de hecho lo logico provisionados los despidos y el fondo comercio es que esa cifra ascienda a 8500-10000 mill.Si hay 5000 mill de acciones, nos ponemos pesimitas con un escenario de beneficio neto de 5000 mill y un pay out del 50% eso son 0,5 eu por accion. Con un escenario de beneficio de 10000 mill y payout 50% = 1 eu por accion. A largo plazo veo viable un dividendo 0,5-1 eu


----------



## burbufilia (19 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No es habitual pero sí es normal 8:
> 
> De hecho se ha comentado varias veces en el hilo pero nos empeñamos en que el mercado haga lo que queremos / necesitamos cuando lo más sencillo y rentable es seguirlo.



No es por lo que baje o lo que suba, es el comportamiento relativo lo que me ha pillado de nuevo. 

Como ya reconoce el tío Juanlu, están tradeando long any stock - short ibex hasta el infinito y más allá. Yo cuando empecé en mis años mozos, era Wall Street la que mandaba. Parecía una parejita beta 1 del tipo SAN-BBVA. 

En fin, de todo se aprende. En parte es porque aún no pinto canas - y que dure  - .

Lo de seguir el mercado, te doy la razón para operaciones especulativas, sobre todo cuando intradías. Pero yo no soy trader (Betfair aparte).


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Alierta es un financiero puro y sabe perfectamente que para subir el valor de la acción necesita compradores a mansalva. Por eso ha seguido una política brutal de dividendo como reclamo de los grandes fondos internacionales.
> 
> Su problema ahora (a varios años vista) no está tanto en que el volumen de beneficios estimados pudieran ser revisados a la baja. Eso no es muy probable porque su planta facturable se basa masivamente en cuotas (cuotas mensuales, cuotas de banda ancha, establecimientos de llamada etc....) y eso le da visibilidad en la cuenta de resultados. Empezarán a sufrir con los cambios generacionales y las migraciones a otros operadores.
> 
> El problema que tienen es que para ofrecer el dividendo actual, necesitan tener un payout muy elevado y ahora esto puede no ser recomendable porque van a tener que destinar mayores partidas del beneficio neto a pagar la deuda ya que el mercado está penalizando el apalancamiento alto (amén que limita posibles oportunidades de crecimiento). Con esto volvemos al principio, que Alierta es un financiero puro y va a hacer lo que necesite el mercado para no penalizar sus acciones. En este momento será desapalancarse ..... pero tiene el problema de que la solución a eso pasa por rebajar el dividendo en cash y esto le mete presión vendedora en bolsa.



Creo que lo has descrito bien de manera cualitativa. Ahora bien, el que Alierta sea un financiero tiene un punto en contra, y gordo: esta obsesionado con el precio de las acciones.

Si fuese un industrial o un gestor no obraria asi, crearia valor, reduciria deuda, aprovecharia para meterse en mercados, se cargaria las OMVs o crearia alguna gorda, etc. Y confiaria en que el precio siguiese al valor.

Pero se dedica a jugar con que el precio haga tal o pascual. En mi opinion, necesitamos otro CEO.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tef tiene capacidad de sobra para generar beneficios por encima de los 6000 mill,de hecho lo logico provisionados los despidos y el fondo comercio es que esa cifra ascienda a 8500-10000 mill.Si hay 5000 mill de acciones, nos ponemos pesimitas con un escenario de beneficio neto de 5000 mill y un pay out del 50% eso son 0,5 eu por accion. Con un escenario de beneficio de 10000 mill y payout 50% = 1 eu por accion. A largo plazo veo viable un dividendo 0,5-1 eu



Coincido con la estimacion. E insisto en que 1.5€ es una pasada.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

Estoy mirando el indice de corros. Lo enlazo por si a alguien le interesa ver small-caps y cosas asi:

corrox.es | índice de los valores de corros

Edito: joder, esta mas parada la web que los ojos de Espinete.


----------



## burbufilia (19 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Alierta es un financiero puro y sabe perfectamente que para subir el valor de la acción necesita compradores a mansalva. Por eso ha seguido una política brutal de dividendo como reclamo de los grandes fondos internacionales.
> 
> Su problema ahora (a varios años vista) no está tanto en que el volumen de beneficios estimados pudieran ser revisados a la baja. Eso no es muy probable porque su planta facturable se basa masivamente en cuotas (cuotas mensuales, cuotas de banda ancha, establecimientos de llamada etc....) y eso le da visibilidad en la cuenta de resultados. Empezarán a sufrir con los cambios generacionales y las migraciones a otros operadores.
> 
> El problema que tienen es que para ofrecer el dividendo actual, necesitan tener un payout muy elevado y ahora esto puede no ser recomendable porque van a tener que destinar mayores partidas del beneficio neto a pagar la deuda ya que el mercado está penalizando el apalancamiento alto (amén que limita posibles oportunidades de crecimiento). Con esto volvemos al principio, que Alierta es un financiero puro y va a hacer lo que necesite el mercado para no penalizar sus acciones. En este momento será desapalancarse ..... pero tiene el problema de que la solución a eso pasa por rebajar el dividendo en cash y esto le mete presión vendedora en bolsa.



Si es buen financiero, ha de llevar una estructura de deuda adecuada, y al parecer, se le critica precisamente por lo contrario. Para mí lo inteligente sería reducir el tipo de interés de la deuda viva, mejorar la calidad de su rating (creo que está en BBB), y a partir de ahí tomarse el lujo de "dividendear". Si hay que emitir más deuda en un futuro, la colocará a mejor interés. Y por cierto, que al menos uno de los pagos sea en cash sí o sí. Porque eso de hacer "si hay que pagar, se te paga, pero pagar pa na' cuando te puedo dar papelitos liberados, es tontería", pues no da la mejor imagen.


----------



## FranR (19 Abr 2012)

Antiparras dijo:


> resumiendo, doy gracias a dios de tener toda mi liquidez en depositos a plazo fijo, por que con estas oleadas de guano me habían limpiado la cartera en 10 minutos.



Are you sure?

Plan Bonex - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


"El Plan Bonex fue un plan económico impuesto en diciembre de 1989 durante la presidencia de Carlos Saúl Menem y que consistió en el canje compulsivo de los depósitos a plazo fijo por títulos públicos denominados "Bonex 89". Bonex es la abreviación de BONos EXternos."


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

In the blink of the night, we were fallling from SP.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Abr 2012)

Bueno, se está hablando mucho de la zona de 6700-6800. Cuidado con los 6700, es un punto de no retorno, pero que muy al loro con perder ese nivel. Cuesta creerlo pero se podría activar un ibex a niveles algo lejanos en el tiempo. Nada, quería meteros un poco de miedo, pero, cuánto valían los pisos a finales-mediados de los 90? la bolsa en su conjunto es un activo más que también se ajusta a su precio real (y por pánico muy por debajo del real, además coincidiría con 3-3,25 pavazos del Santander a los que le esperemos, con el ciclo bajista del Dax-SP500 etc y con la estructura de diltación de las 3 estructuras que está haciendo). No hay que perder esos 6700 puntos.


----------



## FranR (19 Abr 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Los Putos Traterrestres! - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


Al hilo de la situación vivida, este vídeo viene al dedillo, cambien traterrestres por leoncios. ::

El del coche iba todo feliz a la Junta del San.....


Les recomiendo no verlo encarecidamente, y si lo ven que al menos estén en un estado tan lamentable como nuestro "esponjeitor"


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Creo que lo has descrito bien de manera cualitativa. Ahora bien, el que Alierta sea un financiero tiene un punto en contra, y gordo: esta obsesionado con el precio de las acciones.
> 
> Si fuese un industrial o un gestor no obraria asi, crearia valor, reduciria deuda, aprovecharia para meterse en mercados, se cargaria las OMVs o crearia alguna gorda, etc. Y confiaria en que el precio siguiese al valor.
> 
> Pero se dedica a jugar con que el precio haga tal o pascual. En mi opinion, necesitamos otro CEO.



Como CEO ya tiene al mejor que hay, sin ninguna duda y que además es el artífice de lo que es Telefónica. Se llama Julio Linares pero da la sensación que es un cargo en plan "retiro dorado". Este señor está en Telefónica desde los años 70. Fué el creador de Telefónica I+D y quien desarrolló los principales productos de la compañía.
Tuvo un papel estelar en el año 199X (y previamente) porque fué quién apostó firmemente por el despliegue de la red de banda ancha y por suministrar ADSL a los clientes de Telefónica. Fue una decisión arriesgada porque metía a Telefónica en una inversión muy grande (tanto en el backbone como en las centrales vía DSLAM). Tuvo que enfrentarse a Luis Lada que se oponía y menos mal para Telefónica que se impuso el criterio ingenieril de Julio Linares ya que ese ha sido el futuro de Telefónica.
En aquellos momentos Luis Lada era presidente sociata (por cierto creo que le pillaron con intereses personales en una empresa que tenía como principal cliente a Telefónica!, vaya castuza)

Desde que llegó Alierta, la compañía ha entrado masivamente en varias líneas estratégicas:
-Todo por y para el accionista. Foco en generar free cash flow, ampliaciones liberadas, incrementar el dividendo etc ....
-Crecimiento internacional para tener gasolina con la que crecer en ingresos y ebitda.
-Politiqueo máximo con CMT.

Innovación poca porque es cara en el corto plazo y rentable en el largo plazo. Como financieros, se centran en el corto plazo.
Han hecho, y siguen en ello, una brutal poda de los gastos operativos vía exterminación de proveedores locales y se han centrado en proveedores grandes con capacidad de asumir grandes descuentos por volumen (rappels) o incluso participar en proyectos financiando a Telefónica contra participación en los futuros beneficios.
Como gran empresa, es un brutal destructor de trabajo tanto interno (telefónicos) como externos (proveedores y suministradores) que en muchos casos se parecen al entorno de la automoción en donde muchos dependen de un gran cliente y cuando cierra el grifo, todos a la puta calle.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

¿Alierta no es el CEO y presidente del consejo de administracion?, pregunto, que yo pensaba que era ambas cosas.

Por lo demas muy interesante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]Los Putos Traterrestres! - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Al hilo de la situación vivida, este vídeo viene al dedillo, cambien traterrestres por leoncios. ::
> ...



Reportado queda por difamador y por _tenerlossantoscojones _de no saber incrustar videos de youtube

[YOUTUBE]xZE5u7_RgX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atlanterra (19 Abr 2012)

Habrá Rebote Mañana?

Hoy he entrado en Dia, de las pocas que han cerrado en verde.


----------



## atlanterra (19 Abr 2012)

Desde que vi el video de la conferencia de Alierta le perdí todo el respeto.


----------



## sirpask (19 Abr 2012)

My teori:

Rajoy no tiene un puto duro, baja el precio de la bolsa a valores PER accesibles, Lo consigue hablando con sus amigos los empresaurios y que vendan a saco acciones, poniendo empresas a tiro de cualquer ahorrador, que ya no quiere invertir en nada.

El unico problema, que venga alguien de fuera, ponga dinero y compre una de esas empresas super baratas y nos la quite... pero claro, si Argentina ha hecho eso con nostros... nosotros tambien lo podemos hacer... cuartada perfecta.

¿Esta no es una forma de traer dinero del exterior? que los Leones y Empresaurios pongan a la venta mucho papel .. las gacelitas lo compren, y dentro de unos años.. ya volvera ese dinero a los Leones.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Desde que vi el video de la conferencia de Alierta le perdí todo el respeto.



Es que hablar y subir el precio del pan y bajar el numero de su******ores, toda una.


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Alierta no es el CEO y presidente del consejo de administracion?, pregunto, que yo pensaba que era ambas cosas.
> 
> Por lo demas muy interesante.



El CEO es Julio Linares. Ya próximo a la jubilación.
Julio Linares López - Consejero Delegado de Telefónica S.A.


----------



## matt (19 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> In the blink of the night, we were fallling from SP.



Si pierde 1350 tendremos la primera señal de alerta y se irá a 1.330. Pero si 1.330-1325 aguanta non problem. Por debajo de 1.330-1325, el acabóse.

Por encima de 1.390 máximos de hoy, se iría a la zona de máximos de 1.440.

Mi impresión es que hizo un pequeño HCH en las alturas,y que en las últimas 8 sesiones lo que dibuja es una consolidación de agotamiento -ligeramente inclinada al alza- para romper a la baja por debajo de 1.350.

Ya veremos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Abr 2012)

Los put-os, los put-os los put-os extraterrestres!!!


Joder no quería.....voy a por una cerveza.....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

Derivatives - The Unregulated Global Casino for Banks


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

Y lo de "presidente ejecutivo" (cargo de Alierta), ¿como se traduce al ingles?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2012)

mañana tendriamos que tener gap a la baja , ir a por los 6700 y rebote de los buenos  

miren el grafico del ibex y observen como las caidas suelen durar 21 sesiones mas o menos 8:


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> My teori:
> 
> Rajoy no tiene un puto duro, baja el precio de la bolsa a valores PER accesibles, Lo consigue hablando con sus amigos los empresaurios y que vendan a saco acciones, poniendo empresas a tiro de cualquer ahorrador, que ya no quiere invertir en nada.
> 
> ...



Rajoy está superado. La situación le viene grande *Y A ESPAÑA SE LA VA A RESCATAR A ESCOTE DEL BIENESTAR SOCIAL DE NUESTROS HIJOS*.

Simplemente no tiene capacidad para hacer nada. España es un juguete roto con muy mala solución.

Nadie de fuera va a comprar nada. Las noticias que se reciben en el exterior son de dar miedo. *Entrarán cuando tengan una expectativa de revalorización y nunca antes*.

La devaluación de salarios que estamos y sobre todo VAMOS A VER hará que el país vuelva a ser competitivo de cara al exterior. Pero tendrá un coste muy alto: nuestro bienestar y el de nuestros hijos.

Estamos viviendo momentos excepcionales, de esos que se ven cada varias generaciones.

No se precipiten en sus decisiones. Esto es muy serio y hace falta perspectiva.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Derivatives - The Unregulated Global Casino for Banks










Entiendo, entiendo :bla: :bla:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

Jajaja que bonita imagen







es de esta infografia: European Debt Crisis: Who Loaned PIIGS the Money?


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Si es buen financiero, ha de llevar una estructura de deuda adecuada, y al parecer, se le critica precisamente por lo contrario. Para mí lo inteligente sería reducir el tipo de interés de la deuda viva, mejorar la calidad de su rating (creo que está en BBB), y a partir de ahí tomarse el lujo de "dividendear". Si hay que emitir más deuda en un futuro, la colocará a mejor interés. Y por cierto, que al menos uno de los pagos sea en cash sí o sí. Porque eso de hacer "si hay que pagar, se te paga, pero pagar pa na' cuando te puedo dar papelitos liberados, es tontería", pues no da la mejor imagen.



A mi es precisamente eso lo que me esta asustando de las empresas españolas. Se están tomando muy a la ligera la emisión de nuevas acciones diluyendo el capital.Así vemos paradojas como que la capitalización de Santander es cerca del doble que hace pocos años y sus acciones sin embargo estan cada dia mas cerca de mínimos.
No se porque pero mi cabeza financiera me dice que de aqui a unos años van a hacer contra split en masa y mas de uno se va a quedar así :8::8::8:::::::


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Y lo de "presidente ejecutivo" (cargo de Alierta), ¿como se traduce al ingles?



Chairman, a secas.


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2012)

matt dijo:


> Si pierde 1350 tendremos la primera señal de alerta y se irá a 1.330. Pero si 1.330-1325 aguanta non problem. Por debajo de 1.330-1325, el acabóse.
> 
> Por encima de 1.390 máximos de hoy, se iría a la zona de máximos de 1.440.
> 
> ...



También puede hacer un techo al estilo de Barclays en el que empezó con una especie de HCH pero derivó a un techo clásico con varios bolos (picos). Si es una bajada de cierta relevancia, necesita un techo que consuma tiempo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2012)

Con estas imagenes podemos hacer algo para ir a la jga


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Jajaja que bonita imagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que mareo...


----------



## TenienteDan (19 Abr 2012)

Pongo un grafiquillo a ver que les parece a los expertos, Amadeus, una de las poquísimas (2-3 acciones) que son más o menos alcistas.

¿Podríamos considerar activado un triple suleo?


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Hay que participar en este reflote

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-alcanza-nuevo-maximo-historico-2.html


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Abr 2012)

En el eur-dólar, en la zona 1,30-1,33 se está librando una buena batalla (o nos vamos para arriba, y eso puede coincidir con una temporadilla decente en el ibex) o nos vamos para abajo y eso puede significar palmar los 6700... (el número del horror).


----------



## tarrito (19 Abr 2012)

Lo viiiiii !!!
Los putos los putos extraterrestres ... Los putos los putos ...

. Un 10 que buen gustooo


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hay que participar en este reflote
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-alcanza-nuevo-maximo-historico-2.html





Registrador dijo:


> Ya tengo yo guardados un par de hilos para el 2014... que risas nos vamos a echar...




¿Donde esté el registrador? llega su momento de gloria y ha desaparecido


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hay que participar en este reflote
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-alcanza-nuevo-maximo-historico-2.html





Pepitoria dijo:


>




Esos tiempos me los perdí...¿ Volverán algún día las golondrinas a su nido?


----------



## Zetaperro (19 Abr 2012)

Como veis a Jazztel?


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

Bueno , señores, ¿será mañana el big rebote?


----------



## The Hellion (19 Abr 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> Lo viiiiii !!!
> Los putos los putos extraterrestres ... Los putos los putos ...
> 
> . Un 10 que buen gustooo



Yo también lo he visto. 

Ya que estamos de infografías, los corderitos son una buena representación del stop-loss. :XX::XX:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Abr 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Pongo un grafiquillo a ver que les parece a los expertos, Amadeus, una de las poquísimas (2-3 acciones) que son más o menos alcistas.
> 
> ¿Podríamos considerar activado un triple suleo?



sí, muy claro, y con un marubozu decente que suele ser la vela con la que se tienen que activar las figuras chartistas (HCH, cuñas, triángulo, triple-dobles suelo-techos etc). Es posible que entre en zona de desactivación (muy típico), no pasa nada, pero un stop bueno sería el 50%+- de esa vela verde.
Además esos cruces el MACD cerca de la línea central son los buenos.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

Tela. Tamaño de los derivados movidos por los 9 bancos de inversion mas tochos. En pales de billetes de 100$


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bueno , señores, ¿será mañana el big rebote?


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...30-am-castanazo-momentaneo-del-ibex-35-a.html

A las 09:52 : 13.719,60 -263,30 (-1,88%) 
ANA.MC ACCIONA 144,95 € 09:39 -4,25 (-2,85%) 53.425 
SYV.MC SACYR VALLEHERMOSO 38,58 € 09:39 -1,77 (-4,39%) 165.444 
FER.MC GRUPO FERROVIAL 69,90 € 09:39 -2,05 (-2,85%) 200.907 
FCC.MC FCC 73,25 € 09:39 -2,55 (-3,36%) 67.060 
MVC.MC METROVACESA 84,85 € 09:39 -1,30 (-1,51%) 13.906


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

Estoy viendo que se cuece en corros. Me parecen interesantes, a bote pronto:

- Damm.
- Logistica de hidrocarburos.
- Hullera vasco-leonesa.


----------



## matt (19 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si es una bajada de cierta relevancia, necesita un techo que consuma tiempo.



Cierto, por eso decía "pequeño HCH". Las implicaciones son menores. No obstante, la inclinación hacia arriba de las últimas 8 sesiones, me hace pensar en ruptura en el sentido contrario. En el peor escenario, no lo veo más abajo de 1.330.


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2012)

matt dijo:


> Cierto, por eso decía "pequeño HCH". Las implicaciones son menores. No obstante, la inclinación hacia arriba de las últimas 8 sesiones, me hace pensar en ruptura en el sentido contrario. En el peor escenario, no lo veo más abajo de 1.330.



Si rebota en los 1340, alguno hipoteca a la parienta para ir más apalancado ::


----------



## diosmercado (19 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



Creo que va a tener que poner ud. un banner con marquesina que diga: "What you get, is not what you wish".


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si rebota en los 1340, alguno hipoteca a la parienta para ir más apalancado ::



Estoy pensando en un cofidis fresquito


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Creo que va a tener que poner ud. un banner con marquesina que diga: "What you wish, is not what you get".



Estamos cerca, los índices están hablando muy claro (lo cual sorprende y me hace desconfiar).

La ascensión a la colina de las plusvis está en ciernes. Ya hay muchas gacelas muertas.

Pero será sólo un rebote.


----------



## diosmercado (19 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos cerca, los índices están hablando muy claro (lo cual sorprende y me hace desconfiar).
> 
> La ascensión a la colina de las plusvis está en ciernes. Ya hay muchas gacelas muertas.
> 
> Pero será sólo un rebote.



Yo espero un rebote de cierta violencia pero no lo encajo asi en usa, donde apenas han bajado con respecto a europa. No se, es mi impresion.


----------



## 5megas (19 Abr 2012)

señores , me estoy acojonando por momentos , me estaba guardando un dinerillo para la bolsa , pero viendo como se pone el panorama no se si guardarlo para el negocio o q.... un forero ha dicho hoy q el ibex llegaria a tocar suelo en 5xxx para luego subir con fuerza... yo tengo mis dudas


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Yo espero un rebote de cierta violencia pero no lo encajo asi en usa, donde apenas han bajado con respecto a europa. No se, es mi impresion.



El rebote va a ser violento pero hay que ser ágil.

Algunos llevamos tiempo entrenando para ello.


----------



## Black Omen (19 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> señores , me estoy acojonando por momentos , me estaba guardando un dinerillo para la bolsa , pero viendo como se pone el panorama no se si guardarlo para el negocio o q.... un forero ha dicho hoy q el ibex llegaria a tocar suelo en 5xxx para luego subir con fuerza... yo tengo mis dudas



Ten paciencia, que los 6800 están a la vuelta de la esquina. LUego tendremos algún rebote de gato muerto, pero la cosa seguirá p'abajo.


----------



## diosmercado (19 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El rebote va a ser violento pero hay que ser ágil.
> 
> Algunos llevamos tiempo entrenando para ello.



Que plazo manejas en cuanto a duración?? 

PD: muy buena la fotico.


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Que plazo manejas en cuanto a duración??
> 
> PD: muy buena la fotico.



No tengo ni idea.

Voy a por 16K€ de beneficio y salto del tren en marcha. Si lo tengo que hacer antes, no hay problema.


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

Ya he analizado en % lo que ocurrió con la caida y subida del 98 y curiosamente los % salen idénticos:

En 1998 desde el suelo el ibex subió un 80'86% en año y medio....

En 2009 desde el mínimo subimos un 80'58% en 10 meses...

Ahora viene lo bueno, desde el pico alcanzado en febrero del 2000 el ibex se tiró 2 años y 7 meses bajando hasta que perdió un 59'54%.

Si utilizamos esos mismos porcentajes a la situación actual ...no encontramos con un ibex en *5340.*

Ahora si utilizamos ese escenario como prueba empírica....

En mitad de la segunda caida, justo cuando el indice supero los anteriores minimos en un 11'78%, el indice se tiro 3 meses alcista a mas no poder subiendo un 44'45% (2500 puntitos de nada)

Ahora traslademos esta hipotesis a la actualidad...

Si bajamos un 11'78% desde los anteriores mínimos de 2009... estaríamos hablando de un ibex a 6020.Desde ese nivel una subida del 44% sería ver 8700 puntos en el ibex.

BERTOK...De ser así se cumpliría al dedillo tu profecía..ahh se me olvidaba de forma temporal el ultimo arreon corresponde a OCTUBRE 2012


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (19 Abr 2012)

Estando tan cerca de los 6700 es totalmente probable que el rebote no se de ya hasta que los pisemos.

LUNES 9 de marzo de 2009 (tras 2 sesiones en rojo)
Cierre Anterior: 6936,90
Apertura: 6.965,40
Máximo: 6970,00
Mínimo: 6702,60
Cierre 6.817,50


VIERNES 20 de abril de 2012 (tras 2 sesiones en rojo)
Cierre Anterior: 6908,10
Apertura: ______
Máximo: ________
Mínimo: ________
Cierre: ________


----------



## Seren (19 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, se está hablando mucho de la zona de 6700-6800. Cuidado con los 6700, es un punto de no retorno, pero que muy al loro con perder ese nivel. Cuesta creerlo pero se podría activar un ibex a niveles algo lejanos en el tiempo. Nada, quería meteros un poco de miedo, pero, cuánto valían los pisos a finales-mediados de los 90? la bolsa en su conjunto es un activo más que también se ajusta a su precio real (y por pánico muy por debajo del real, además coincidiría con 3-3,25 pavazos del Santander a los que le esperemos, con el ciclo bajista del Dax-SP500 etc y con la estructura de diltación de las 3 estructuras que está haciendo). No hay que perder esos 6700 puntos.



Ya lo dije antes, el PIB actual español es 3 veces en dolares al de los años 90, el dinero que hay en España no ha desaparecido en la crisis, las inversiones se han ido a otro lado, o han disminuido pero se han revalorizado monetariamente.

Todos los análisis y tendencias se van al cuerno por una *decisión política*, y creo que es lo que ocurrirá. Si mañana al BCE le da por hacer un QE la bolsa se nos va a 15.000. Pero si siguen emperrados en las que estamos se puede ir al infierno.


----------



## VLADELUI (19 Abr 2012)

Señores. Hoy he sido conocedor de una cartera de acciones que un familiar político tiene. Los valores que relacionaré han sido comprados a lo largo de los últimos 20 años y algunos, las matildes, son heredadas de su madre en el 94. Pues bien, me ha comentado esto porque está acojonado y yo le he dicho que si los ha tenido 20años habrá visto llover alguna como esta. Me ha contestado que si, pero que a sus 90 años no va a verlas recuperarse, a eso no he sabido que contestar.
a groso modo:

ibe 12000 titulos.
SAN 10200 titulos
TEF 2700 titulos
BBVA 2600titulos
Gas 2500 
ferrovial 250
A3 200
repsol 500

Valoradas en unos 160.000 € todas.

En el caso de esta persona, que saca todos los años 12000 € de dividendos ¿qué le recomiendo? Yo pienso que mejor las deja como está y que con su pensión y los div ya va bien y el que venga detrás que arree. ¿no?

Saludos.


----------



## diosmercado (19 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Ya lo dije antes, el PIB actual español es 3 veces en dolares al de los años 90, el dinero que hay en España no ha desaparecido en la crisis, las inversiones se han ido a otro lado, o han disminuido pero se han revalorizado monetariamente.
> 
> Todos los análisis y tendencias se van al cuerno por una decisión política, y creo que es lo que ocurrirá. Si mañana al BCE le da por hacer un QE la bolsa se nos va a 15.000. Pero si siguen emperrados en las que estamos se puede ir al infierno.



Pero si hacemos otro QE europeo seguimos en las mismas, volvemos a repetir lo que ha pasado desde navidades y la deuda seguira ahi.


----------



## 5megas (19 Abr 2012)

creeis que mañana sera un fatidico viernes negro?


----------



## gamba (19 Abr 2012)

Que condición están considerando para ponerse largos cuando rebote? Yo estoy considerando una vela alcista con "mecha" de longitud comparable al cuerpo.


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Pero si hacemos otro QE europeo seguimos en las mismas, volvemos a repetir lo que ha pasado desde navidades y la deuda seguira ahi.



La solución es o adelgazar dentro del leuro o hacer un SINPA planetario.

Opto por el SINPA y jugárnosla a la islandesa.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Abr 2012)

Vamos a tener una volatilidad importante las próximos días creo, así es como se forman techos y suelos importante, y aquí hay quién va intentar rebotar a saco y quién va a querer provocar pánico bestial con el zig-zag. Pero lo dicho, los 6700 son la clave. De preferir, ni acercarse, mejor dejarlo para el verano aunque va a costar Dios y ayuda aguantarlos, pero al loro, siempre al loro, son momentos de aprender mucho para todos nosotros.


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Señores. Hoy he sido conocedor de una cartera de acciones que un familiar político tiene. Los valores que relacionaré han sido comprados a lo largo de los últimos 20 años y algunos, las matildes, son heredadas de su madre en el 94. Pues bien, me ha comentado esto porque está acojonado y yo le he dicho que si los ha tenido 20años habrá visto llover alguna como esta. Me ha contestado que si, pero que a sus 90 años no va a verlas recuperarse, a eso no he sabido que contestar.
> a groso modo:
> 
> ibe 12000 titulos.
> ...



Si replicamos el pasado que todo parece indicar que si en algún punto de los 6xxxx seguramente mas próximos a 6000 deberíamos ver un rebote brutal tanto en intensidad como en rapidez (3 meses), si al final vemos ese rebote si quiere que se quite parte de la cartera.
Si hacemos suelo en 5400, estaríamos hablando de afrontar minusvalías de un 22%. Depende que necesidades de liquidez tenga. No es un buen momento para vender, yo he vendido parte de mis ibes solamente porque traspasaron mi barrera psicologica. Hay que verlo con perspectiva


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Vamos a tener una volatilidad importante las próximos días creo, así es como se forman techos y suelos importante, y aquí hay quién va intentar rebotar a saco y quién va a querer provocar pánico bestial con el zig-zag. Pero lo dicho, los 6700 son la clave. De preferir, ni acercarse, mejor dejarlo para el verano aunque va a costar Dios y ayuda aguantarlos, pero al loro, siempre al loro, son momentos de aprender mucho para todos nosotros.



He utilizado un analisis parecido al tuyo.*La última vez que traspaso el pico mas bajo de la anterior caída se llevo por delante un 11%* (supongo que para asustar al personal) y hubo una volatidad brutal. De repetirse este escenario dudo mucho que se alargase hasta el verano. Y el rebote no nos olvidemos que fue del *44% en menos de 3 meses*


----------



## patilltoes (19 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Señores. Hoy he sido conocedor de una cartera de acciones que un familiar político tiene. Los valores que relacionaré han sido comprados a lo largo de los últimos 20 años y algunos, las matildes, son heredadas de su madre en el 94. Pues bien, me ha comentado esto porque está acojonado y yo le he dicho que si los ha tenido 20años habrá visto llover alguna como esta. Me ha contestado que si, pero que a sus 90 años no va a verlas recuperarse, a eso no he sabido que contestar.
> a groso modo:
> 
> ibe 12000 titulos.
> ...



Yo pienso lo mismo que tu. Que se quede con el flujo de pasta, que no es manco.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Como veis a Jazztel?



Ya hizo su trabajo, muy buen trabajo por cierto.


----------



## burbufilia (19 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bueno , señores, ¿será mañana el big rebote?



Me temo que sí. Rebote el mío, me refiero


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Abr 2012)

Ponzi, este gráfico es de agosto del año pasado:







Por si te sirve la explicación esta en este post: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/4799354-post3013.html

Saludos...

Edito: Estamos llegando al 3 (ahora habrá más reformas y nos venderán que nos han salvado, haremos un doble suelo y la gacelada entrará para el largo plazo), después de la onda4, espero que toda la gente de este hilo se ponga corta, porque vendrá guano del bueno. Mi escenario como ves es OndaC=61,8%OndaA, si pasa de ahí buscaría un OndaA=OndaC, o lo que es lo mismo, Ibex a 1827puntos, y casi que prefiero no pensarlo...


----------



## Claca (19 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Chicos, *de verdad*; estando como estamos en una crisis de superciclo con caida del sistema y quiebra de centenares de empresas....., solo hay un punto de entrada en las empresas: Cuando coticen a NOMINAL, tras hacer alguna ampliación que "arregle los problemas".
> 
> Antes de ese punto, solo mirar y operar, preferentemente con posiciones a favor de la tendencia..., tras rebotes.
> 
> ...



Aún así, si algo está demostrando esta crisis, es que los acontecimientos se desarrollan lentamente, en parte para prepar el terreno y, aunque sea triste reconocerlo, porque de este modo la crisis es mucho más rentable.

De momento el aspecto es descaradamente bajista a medio plazo y de hecho el conseso mayoritario en el foro aludía a un desenlace guanil del rebote desde los 7.500 -no creo que haya sorpresas en este sentido, si acaso por la verticalidad-, pero eso no quita que aún con un marco claramente bajista no se puedan aprovechar tramos al alza que vayan surgiendo como consecuencia de la volatilidad.

Cada uno debe ser lo suficientemente mayorcito como para saber si operar en ciurcunstancias tan difíciles, por eso, pues es evidente que de momento no hay suelo, sólo posibles soportes y una estructura bajista de corto plazo intacta.


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ponzi, este gráfico es de agosto del año pasado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias.
No lo había visto, me registre el 13 de octubre en burbuja

Ya he leido tu post, entonces entiendo que tu escenario sería la opción 1?


----------



## Cosme Oriol (19 Abr 2012)

Para mañana:

-Sesion en U

-Keep guaning

-Ziguanes y pepones

-Sesion en isla

-Pepon

-Planicie acumulacion distribucion


----------



## VLADELUI (19 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si replicamos el pasado que todo parece indicar que si en algún punto de los 6xxxx seguramente mas próximos a 6000 deberíamos ver un rebote brutal tanto en intensidad como en rapidez (3 meses), si al final vemos ese rebote si quiere que se quite parte de la cartera.
> Si hacemos suelo en 5400, estaríamos hablando de afrontar minusvalías de un 22%. Depende que necesidades de liquidez tenga. No es un buen momento para vender, yo he vendido parte de mis ibes solamente porque traspasaron mi barrera psicologica. Hay que verlo con perspectiva



Gracias. La verdad que esta persona no tiene necesidades mas allá de comer y vestir y una persona que le asiste unas horitas al dia. De vez en cuando hasta compra unas acciones, pero sin mirar si la bolsa esta allá o acá. Una vez le dije, yo o era conocedor de la composición de la cartera, vende una parte y espera a que baje, eso debía ser cuando el ibex se acercó a los 15000. Su respuesta fué, y el lio que tendré con hacienda será de morirse y además ¿qué hago yo con el efectivo?. Yo le hubiera dado un par de ideas pero donde manda patrón....


----------



## Seren (19 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Pero si hacemos otro QE europeo seguimos en las mismas, volvemos a repetir lo que ha pasado desde navidades y la deuda seguira ahi.



No ha habido ningún QE europeo, esas inyecciones a los bancos son nimiedades que no pasan de ahí, no llegan a la calle. Lo que habría que hacer en una eurozona en recesión es que la pasta llegue al ciudadano de a pie. Tengo menos de 40 tacos, per suficiente para recordar como en los 90 de un año para otro te subía el precio de la barra de pan, de café...Eso es inyectar liquidez de verdad. Desde el 2001 que nos pegaron el sablazo de golpe no he visto aumentos de precios, y desde la crisis hay una deflación brutal sobre todo en lo inmobiliario y en la bolsa, en lo del pequeño comercio se ve en las ofertas.

Con un QE la deuda bajaría porque importaríamos menos y exportaríamos más, los salarios se ajustarían a la productividad, el precio de las viviendas a su precio real, volvería el crecimiento, en fin, es lo que tiene que ni españa, italia, etc.. estén invitadas a mandar algo en este siniestro club llamado europa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Gracias.
> No lo había visto, me registre el 13 de octubre en burbuja
> 
> Ya he leido tu post, entonces entiendo que tu escenario sería la opción 1?



Sí. He editado el post anterior...

Un saludo!


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Gracias. La verdad que esta persona no tiene necesidades mas allá de comer y vestir y una persona que le asiste unas horitas al dia. De vez en cuando hasta compra unas acciones, pero sin mirar si la bolsa esta allá o acá. Una vez le dije, yo o era conocedor de la composición de la cartera, vende una parte y espera a que baje, eso debía ser cuando el ibex se acercó a los 15000. Su respuesta fué, y el lio que tendré con hacienda será de morirse y además ¿qué hago yo con el efectivo?. Yo le hubiera dado un par de ideas pero donde manda patrón....



Ademas tiene buenas empresas, no creo que vea quebrar ninguna. que aguante


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ponzi, este gráfico es de agosto del año pasado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos los 5400 pipo arriba pipo abajo...Hombre 1800 me parece algo exagerado ya que no nos olvidemos que a diferencia de 1996 muchas empresas del ibex tienen garantizadas las ventas en el extranjero (Telefónica,Iberdrola,gas natural...en este último caso aun expropiandole argentina parte del gas).
Al final va a tener razón mi abuela , lo mires como lo mires todos los caminos llevan a roma


----------



## diosmercado (20 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> No ha habido ningún QE europeo, esas inyecciones a los bancos son nimiedades que no pasan de ahí, no llegan a la calle. Lo que habría que hacer en una eurozona en recesión es que la pasta llegue al ciudadano de a pie. Tengo menos de 40 tacos, per suficiente para recordar como en los 90 de un año para otro te subía el precio de la barra de pan, de café...Eso es inyectar liquidez de verdad. Desde el 2001 que nos pegaron el sablazo de golpe no he visto aumentos de precios, y desde la crisis hay una deflación brutal sobre todo en lo inmobiliario y en la bolsa, en lo del pequeño comercio se ve en las ofertas.
> 
> Con un QE la deuda bajaría porque importaríamos menos y exportaríamos más, los salarios se ajustarían a la productividad, el precio de las viviendas a su precio real, volvería el crecimiento, en fin, es lo que tiene que ni españa, italia, etc.. estén invitadas a mandar algo en este siniestro club llamado europa.



Sigo sin verlo claro, lo que no quita la logica del razonamiento. Los QEs de usa, crees que el dinero ha llegado al ciudadano? la inflacion al exportan al resto del planeta y nos la estamos comiendo nosotros. Ademas seria una buena idea si se junta a un autocontrol brutal para no volver a inundar de credito a todo quisqui.


----------



## VLADELUI (20 Abr 2012)

Ahora os expongo mi duda existencial del mes.

Yo tengo un piso comprado en el 2000 que ya he pagado. Por precios en el mismo edificio podría vender fácil en 120000 € (el último se ha vendido esta semana a 130.000€). Lo único es que hay que devolver las ayudas que en su día recibí, pero no es mucho. La duda es que viendo la volatilidad que tienen mis inquilinos, que pagan bien pero me duran un padrenuestro, si lo vendo y lo meto casi todo en la bolsa. 
Por un lado la rentabilidad sería más alta, pero el riesgo es de aupa. Lo único que me hace no tomar esta decisión es los comentarios que escucho sobre inflacción, quiebras y demás, porque en ese caso el ladrillo y la tierra son los que mantienen cierto valor ¿que opináis?

Y perdonademe tantos dilemas conpartidos.


----------



## burbufilia (20 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vamos los 5400 pipo arriba pipo abajo...Hombre 1800 me parece algo exagerado ya que no nos olvidemos que a diferencia de 1996 muchas empresas del ibex tienen garantizadas las ventas en el extranjero (Telefónica,Iberdrola,gas natural...en este último caso aun expropiandole argentina parte del gas).
> Al final va a tener razón mi abuela , lo mires como lo mires todos los caminos llevan a roma



1800 es imposible, porque incluso si una de las grandes quebrara, la retirarían del índice para poner a otro valor.


----------



## burbufilia (20 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Ahora os expongo mi duda existencial del mes.
> 
> Yo tengo un piso comprado en el 2000 que ya he pagado. Por precios en el mismo edificio podría vender fácil en 120000 € (el último se ha vendido esta semana a 130.000€). Lo único es que hay que devolver las ayudas que en su día recibí, pero no es mucho. La duda es que viendo la volatilidad que tienen mis inquilinos, que pagan bien pero me duran un padrenuestro, si lo vendo y lo meto casi todo en la bolsa.
> Por un lado la rentabilidad sería más alta, pero el riesgo es de aupa. Lo único que me hace no tomar esta decisión es los comentarios que escucho sobre inflacción, quiebras y demás, porque en ese caso el ladrillo y la tierra son los que mantienen cierto valor ¿que opináis?
> ...



Invierte por valor y haz una cartera escalonada. Es decir, no entres con todo, como un elefante en una cacharrería. 

Y dado que tienes una cantidad de seis cifras y no tienes deudas, mete un dinerillo en metales, como seguro contra el mayor de los guanos jamás contado, que nunca se sabe.


----------



## Claca (20 Abr 2012)

BUND:







Jodidamente alcista, pero con la posibilidad de comprar algo de tiempo para la renta variable. Atención a la alcista más acelerada, porque si la pierde, la corrección puede ser bonita.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Abr 2012)

Aqui, unos indicadores como CCI y Estocástico en franjas horarias con bollingers a 3-4 desviaciones típicas, no estarían mal puestas para ver el puteo de los mercados en los zig-zag próximos. Ell dinero no desaparece, se mueve. Mucha puta acumulación especulativa sin bases sólidas en Usa (algún día acabará la gilipollez de facebook, joder!! que vale más esa página de contenidos compartidos que casi todas las eléctricas de Europa, no hay base sólida en parte de la burbuja tecnológica,americana y el iphone, algún día veremos que no fue mayor cambio que del cd al dvd, y parece que se ha inventado la tv o el video, mucha burbuja y mucho gilipuertas americano creyéndose nuevo rico ), para distribuir y comprar barato. Yo ésto, ya lo vivi unas cuantas veces, cuando los fondos americanos (son los últimos en entrar como manos fuertes) empiezan a ir soltando papelillo para empezar su última subida, tiran con una mierda de compra-ventas de ibex y otros, por la tarde, cuando se ponen en acción y al revés, y eso es lo que han hecho, bajarlo por las tardes. Esta gente quiere entrar en Europa, bueno, mejor dicho, comprarles a los bancos españoles etc carteras de activos a precio de ganga, y contra más tiren de las cotizaciones, más chantaje por garantías exigidas pueden hacer. Y hasta que no lo vean barato, no van a soltar allí.


----------



## VLADELUI (20 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Invierte por valor y haz una cartera escalonada. Es decir, no entres con todo, como un elefante en una cacharrería.
> 
> Y dado que tienes una cantidad de seis cifras y no tienes deudas, mete un dinerillo en metales, como seguro contra el mayor de los guanos jamás contado, que nunca se sabe.



Un amigo me recomendaba que de hacerlo pusiera el dinero en manos de expertos. RENTA4. Yo no me fio mucho de esto, me suena que cuando ganas ganas poco y si pierdes te hunden en la miseria. Parece mentira pero casi prefiero perder el dinero yo directamente. Pero bueno, este dinero es aún ladrillo y en teoría mi plan de pensiones (o a saber qué....)


----------



## Janus (20 Abr 2012)

Vaya como está el hilo. Para montar una fiesta de cenizos. De verdad piensan que la bolsa va a hacer lo evidente?. It never was like that.
Y lo contrario?. Tampoco. Lo mismo se mete en un lateral o vayan a saber. Pero sigo pensando que el escenario ahora es de R/r. No es habitual encontrarse la primera "r" en mayúsculas. Eso sí, también se puede perder el dinero.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Un amigo me recomendaba que de hacerlo pusiera el dinero en manos de expertos. RENTA4. Yo no me fio mucho de esto, me suena que cuando ganas ganas poco y si pierdes te hunden en la miseria. Parece mentira pero casi prefiero perder el dinero yo directamente. Pero bueno, este dinero es aún ladrillo y en teoría mi plan de pensiones (o a saber qué....)



Dejalo en mano de este pájaro...::


----------



## burbufilia (20 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Un amigo me recomendaba que de hacerlo pusiera el dinero en manos de expertos. RENTA4. Yo no me fio mucho de esto, me suena que cuando ganas ganas poco y si pierdes te hunden en la miseria. Parece mentira pero casi prefiero perder el dinero yo directamente. Pero bueno, este dinero es aún ladrillo y en teoría mi plan de pensiones (o a saber qué....)



Tengo pendiente una lectura OBLIGADA y clásica para invertir a medio y largo plazo: "El inversor inteligente" de Benjamin Graham.

Yo creo que estás en una buena oportunidad: liquidez y ganas de aprender

A lo que voy. Aprende por tu cuenta, que nadie toque el dinero por ti.


----------



## Seren (20 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Sigo sin verlo claro, lo que no quita la logica del razonamiento. Los QEs de usa, crees que el dinero ha llegado al ciudadano? la inflacion al exportan al resto del planeta y nos la estamos comiendo nosotros. Ademas seria una buena idea si se junta a un autocontrol brutal para no volver a inundar de credito a todo quisqui.



Por supuesto que han llegado al ciduadano, vía primero empleos públicos, luego subcontratadas de lo público y finalmente privadas. Y si, parte de la inflación se la pasan a otros paises, es una moneda mundialmente aceptada, europa también podría hacerlo.
En momentos de crisis es buena la expansión monetaria porque desactiva una parálisis laboral y que puede llegar a ser incluso moral tal y como pasa en españa. Los ajustes, aumentar la eficiencia, la productividad, etc..hay que hacerlos en momentos de crecimiento cuando todo funciona y no ahora. Es difícil pero es así, cuando hay crecimientos del 4% y mucho empleo es cuando hay que contener salarios, controlar precios, justo al contrario que ha hecho españa.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (20 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ponzi, este gráfico es de agosto del año pasado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es lo que había dicho esta tarde. Se han saltado un paso. Se está estirando la subonda1 hasta llegar casi a la subonda3 de ese gráfico. Si hiciera el ciclo completo, la onda C ya iría hasta un objetivo bastante más bajo de esos 5500. No sé si esos 1800, a mi eso me parece demasiado heavy, la verdad, aunque no pongo la mano en el fuego por nada a estas alturas y viendo el percal.


----------



## 5megas (20 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Tengo pendiente una lectura OBLIGADA y clásica para invertir a medio y largo plazo: "El inversor inteligente" de Benjamin Graham.
> 
> Yo creo que estás en una buena oportunidad: liquidez y ganas de aprender
> 
> A lo que voy. Aprende por tu cuenta, que nadie toque el dinero por ti.



yo tambien me lo quiero comprar , este finde voy a ver si me lo compro


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Un amigo me recomendaba que de hacerlo pusiera el dinero en manos de expertos. RENTA4. Yo no me fio mucho de esto, me suena que cuando ganas ganas poco y si pierdes te hunden en la miseria. Parece mentira pero casi prefiero perder el dinero yo directamente. Pero bueno, este dinero es aún ladrillo y en teoría mi plan de pensiones (o a saber qué....)



Te recomiendo que primero te leas:

Warren buffet y la interpretación de estados financieros

y 

Leones contra gacelas

Después invierte una pequeña parte de tu capital para que aprendas en primera persona lo que se siente estando dentro del mercado (Cualquiera del foro te lo confirmara...es algo parecido a tomarse la pastilla de matrix...desde que conoces el caldero de pandoro tu vida no vuelve a ser igual) 
(a ser posible con un 10% de tu efectivo) y poco a poco ve incrementando ese %. 
Yo solo conozco a dos gestores serios con el dinero ajeno:

-Buffet (bekhishare)
-bestinver 

En uno de los picos mas bajos de bolsa meter 6000 euros que es la aportación minima a bestinfond, no me parece ninguna tontería, claro si esos 6000 no suponen mas de un 10% de tus ahorros.

Para el resto o pillas fondos indexados a indices o mejor aprendes a gestionar tu mismo el capital (Lo ideal es un mix de todo)


----------



## Cosme Oriol (20 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Tengo pendiente una lectura OBLIGADA y clásica para invertir a medio y largo plazo: "El inversor inteligente" de Benjamin Graham.





5megas dijo:


> yo tambien me lo quiero comprar , este finde voy a ver si me lo compro



Se que no es lo mismo, pero si las ganas les pueden, al final son letras ...

INVERSOR INTELIGENTE, EL - Benjamin Graham, deusto - Google Libros


----------



## Arminio_borrado (20 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Ahora os expongo mi duda existencial del mes.
> 
> Yo tengo un piso comprado en el 2000 que ya he pagado. Por precios en el mismo edificio podría vender fácil en 120000 € (el último se ha vendido esta semana a 130.000€). Lo único es que hay que devolver las ayudas que en su día recibí, pero no es mucho. La duda es que viendo la volatilidad que tienen mis inquilinos, que pagan bien pero me duran un padrenuestro, si lo vendo y lo meto casi todo en la bolsa.
> Por un lado la rentabilidad sería más alta, pero el riesgo es de aupa. Lo único que me hace no tomar esta decisión es los comentarios que escucho sobre inflacción, quiebras y demás, porque en ese caso el ladrillo y la tierra son los que mantienen cierto valor ¿que opináis?
> ...



Sinceramente, yo no metería todos los huevos en la misma cesta. Una parte en renta fija, una parte en renta variable, otra parte en divisa, algo de metales, etc. 

El porcentaje en cada uno, depende de tu perfil inversor, si eres conservador o arriesgado.


----------



## VLADELUI (20 Abr 2012)

Tuve un profesor en la asignatura de Canales que decía refiriendose a las inundaciones.

"en momentos tranquilos y que no hay peligro hay que avivar los temas de prevención de inundación y cuando pasa el desastre hay que intentar calmar los ánimos"

Otro profesor, este de la vida, me dijo.

"la gente normal piensa a corto plazo, la letra del piso, del coche y así toda su vida. La gente inteligente piensa a largo plazo, para eso no tengas deudas elevadas y piensa que quieres hacer dentro de diez años"

Ambos consejos vienen bien en estos momentos.


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Tuve un profesor en la asignatura de Canales que decía refiriendose a las inundaciones.
> 
> "en momentos tranquilos y que no hay peligro hay que avivar los temas de prevención de inundación y cuando pasa el desastre hay que intentar calmar los ánimos"
> 
> ...



Si te grabas esos consejos a fuego a poco que inviertas en empresas que creen valor añadido y te olvidas de chicharros de un día ya tendrás aprendido al menos mas de la mitad de tu aprendizaje de bolsa.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (20 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Se que no es lo mismo, pero si las ganas les pueden, al final son letras ...
> 
> INVERSOR INTELIGENTE, EL - Benjamin Graham, deusto - Google Libros




Bueno, y aqui la hueva de ellos:

Vivir del trading: Psicología, tácticas de Trading, gestión del dinero - Alexander Elder - Google Libros

Análisis técnico de los mercados financieros - John J. Murphy - Google Libros

Manual de bolsa práctica para el pequeño Inversor - Víctor José Rodríguez Jiménez - Google Libros

Tener Éxito en Trading - Van K. Tharp - Google Libros

El Inversor visual: Cómo detectar las tendencias del mercado - John J. Murphy - Google Libros

Day Trading: Negociación intradía: estrategias y tácticas: técnicas ... - Oliver Velez, Greg Capra - Google Libros

Guía de Ejercicios de Vivir del Trading - Alexander Elder - Google Libros

Trading en La Zona - Mark Douglas - Google Libros

El Boom de las Materias Primas - Jim Rogers - Google Libros

Curso de Análisis Técnico - Google Libros

Las 21 verdades irrefutables para invertir en bolsa: Guía para desarrollar ... - John H. Hayden - Google Libros

La bolsa: Funcionamiento y técnicas para invertir - Oriol Amat - Google Libros


Que aproveche


----------



## VLADELUI (20 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Te recomiendo que primero te leas:
> 
> Warren buffet y la interpretación de estados financieros
> 
> ...



Gracias. Ya he conocido a Pandoro ya. Siempre había hecho pequeñas compras de Endesas,san, inditex y en nada más ganar un poco me salía. Con SAN este año hice buenas plusvi, cogiéndola en 5.55 y la solté en 6.60, pero fué, y ahora lo veo claro pura POTRA. Al final pandoro me ha enganchado en BBVA, no es mucho, ya que al ganar en SAN bastante no reinvertí todo. Pero como BBVA baje otro euro me vuela lo ganado. Lo sé, el SL, ya vopy aprendiendo con mucho dolor y vaselina.


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Gracias. Ya he conocido a Pandoro ya. Siempre había hecho pequeñas compras de Endesas,san, inditex y en nada más ganar un poco me salía. Con SAN este año hice buenas plusvi, cogiéndola en 5.55 y la solté en 6.60, pero fué, y ahora lo veo claro pura POTRA. Al final pandoro me ha enganchado en BBVA, no es mucho, ya que al ganar en SAN bastante no reinvertí todo. Pero como BBVA baje otro euro me vuela lo ganado. Lo sé, el SL, ya vopy aprendiendo con mucho dolor y vaselina.



A cuanto tienes las bbva? yo tengo unas pocas a 5,85


----------



## VLADELUI (20 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A cuanto tienes las bbva? yo tengo unas pocas a 5,85



3000 a 5.81€. Un día bajaban un 2% y dije vamos padentro y cerraron a 6.02 creo recordar. Pero desde entonces ha sido un no parar.::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (20 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Bueno, y aqui la hueva de ellos:
> 
> Vivir del trading: Psicología, tácticas de Trading, gestión del dinero - Alexander Elder - Google Libros
> 
> ...



Solo he leído los 2 primeros. 

En mi opinión personal, si alguien empezara de 0, recomendaría leer el segundo libro de la lista (el de murphy) para pillar conceptos del AT, y luego me leería el de Elder. 

Y ya teneis para rato que son 2 tochacos del 15.:cook:


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> 3000 a 5.81€. Un día bajaban un 2% y dije vamos padentro y cerraron a 6.02 creo recordar. Pero desde entonces ha sido un no parar.::



Debimos entrar el mismo dia.Yo se que he tenido 2 oportunidades de venderlas con peq plusvalias a 6,02.¿Que broker usas? Yo estoy con ing pero quiero cambiarme, son caros y ademas no tengo stop dinamicas.


----------



## 5megas (20 Abr 2012)

Pues habra quiebra , las calles arderan , llegara el fin del mundo , el ibex se hundira , pero tomarme una botellita de vino tranquilamente mientras estoy en internet no tiene precio ;-)


----------



## ghkghk (20 Abr 2012)

Ponzi, sinceramente... Deja ya ING. Mas que nada porque sé que no vas con idea de mantener BBVA (ni ninguna otra) de por vida, donde ING quiza si sea competitivo. Busca opciones, pero para alguien que esta aprendiendo bastante y que llegado un momento podra ganar dinero en bolsa (esta situacion de bajadas de un 3% diarias no van a ser para siempre, aunque eso suponga estar fuera del euro), no es una plataforma util... ni barata.

Y lo peor es que te estoy diciendo algo que ya sabes.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5megas (20 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ponzi, sinceramente... Deja ya ING. Mas que nada porque sé que no vas con idea de mantener BBVA (ni ninguna otra) de por vida, donde ING quiza si sea competitivo. Busca opciones, pero para alguien que esta aprendiendo bastante y que llegado un momento podra ganar dinero en bolsa (*esta situacion de bajadas de un 3% diarias no van a ser para siempre*, aunque eso suponga estar fuera del euro), no es una plataforma util... ni barata.
> 
> Y lo peor es que te estoy diciendo algo que ya sabes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Eso espero.... porque menuda semana llevamos....


----------



## burbufilia (20 Abr 2012)

PD: No digo nada nuevo, pero este hilo no tiene nada que ver con el resto del foro. Que siga el buen ambiente y buenas noches


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ponzi, sinceramente... Deja ya ING. Mas que nada porque sé que no vas con idea de mantener BBVA (ni ninguna otra) de por vida, donde ING quiza si sea competitivo. Busca opciones, pero para alguien que esta aprendiendo bastante y que llegado un momento podra ganar dinero en bolsa (esta situacion de bajadas de un 3% diarias no van a ser para siempre, aunque eso suponga estar fuera del euro), no es una plataforma util... ni barata.
> 
> Y lo peor es que te estoy diciendo algo que ya sabes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Totalmente cierto.Llevo tiempo detras de una plataforma en condiciones. Estoy entre renta4,bankinter y ahorro corporacion, en ese orden. De las tres me gustan las dos primeras opciones porque son bancos. Bankinter la veo mas manejable ,ademas es un entorno que ya conozco, pero me tira para atras la comision de mantenimiento (bastante alta) y custodia.Y renta 4 parece barata pero no se como sera de buena su plataforma (la prueba de 15 dias fue ni fu ni fa, son baratos pero les falta algo)


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vaya como está el hilo. Para montar una fiesta de cenizos. De verdad piensan que la bolsa va a hacer lo evidente?. It never was like that.
> Y lo contrario?. Tampoco. Lo mismo se mete en un lateral o vayan a saber. Pero sigo pensando que el escenario ahora es de R/r. No es habitual encontrarse la primera "r" en mayúsculas. Eso sí, también se puede perder el dinero.



Janus el soporte más cercano son los 6850-6800?

la resistencia 7150?

tomorrow volatilidad everywhere sería momento ideal para cusar dolor a los cortos


----------



## Janus (20 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus el soporte más cercano son los 6850-6800?
> 
> la resistencia 7150?
> 
> tomorrow volatilidad everywhere sería momento ideal para cusar dolor a los cortos



El rebote llega con el permiso del SP. Tiene que irse por encima de 7580. Es suerte saber donde rebotará.


----------



## Janus (20 Abr 2012)

Que buena sería una vela en IBEX por encima en cierre de 7152.


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

Hecho de menos parte de mis iberdrolillas (a estos precios creo que tef,ibe,gas,bbva,tecnicas,pescanova estan baratas y fuera sap,cocacola,vw) Despues de la emboscada del floren..,sabia que tenia un mal compeñero de viaje pero nunca me imagine que venderia a pelo un 3,7% en un solo dia ,mira que hay que ser bruto ¿A que precios podria recomprarse antes del rebote? ¿3,3? Estoy convencido que la empresa vale como poco un 40% mas ...Janus que te parece la usana eagle rock?


----------



## patilltoes (20 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Bueno, y aqui la hueva de ellos:
> 
> Vivir del trading: Psicología, tácticas de Trading, gestión del dinero - Alexander Elder - Google Libros
> 
> ...



Por dar una vision alternativa:

Berkshire Hathaway Shareholder Letters

Amazon.com: The Intelligent Investor: A Book of Practical Counsel (9780060155476): Benjamin Graham, Warren E. Buffett: Books

Amazon.com: One up on Wall Street: How to Use What You Already Know to Make Money in the Market (9780140127928): Peter Lynch, John Rothchild: Books

Amazon.com: Beating the Street (9780671891633): Peter Lynch, John Rothchild: Books

Amazon.com: A Random Walk Down Wall Street, Completely Revised and Updated Edition (9780393057829): Burton G. Malkiel: Books

Amazon.com: The Hedge Fund Edge: Maximum Profit/Minimum Risk Global Trend Trading Strategies (Wiley Trading) (9780471185383): Mark Boucher: Books


----------



## patilltoes (20 Abr 2012)

Me voy al trabajo, ya volvere al mediodia, buena suerte a todos ahi fuera.


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Gracias. Ya he conocido a Pandoro ya. Siempre había hecho pequeñas compras de Endesas,san, inditex y en nada más ganar un poco me salía. Con SAN este año hice buenas plusvi, cogiéndola en 5.55 y la solté en 6.60, pero fué, y ahora lo veo claro pura *POTRA*. Al final pandoro me ha enganchado en BBVA, no es mucho, ya que al ganar en SAN bastante no reinvertí todo. Pero como BBVA baje otro euro me vuela lo ganado. Lo sé, el SL, ya vopy aprendiendo con mucho dolor y vaselina.



Que cabr.ón a usted FranR si le dejo su sistema, yo llevo pidiendo probarlo desde hace meses y no me lo presta


)


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

a los guanos dias 

el ibex se acerca a los 6700 que son los minimos de 2009 , nose de donde sacan lo del 6800 , la sobreventa es brutal y ojo que el sector de bancos se acerca a su zona de soporte en 85 8:

el eurodolar a aguantado el frente guanoso contra todo pronostico : y se ira probablemente a los 1,3350 

una ultima cosa es que si se fijan las ultimas caidas en el ibex suelen durar unas 21 sesiones y que el objetivo del triangulo simetrico roto en julio aprox tiene como objetivo los 6700 un saludo , inviertan bajo su propio riesgo


----------



## VOTIN (20 Abr 2012)

Hoy tendremos mas bajadas en ibertrola aunque menos intensas,ayer solo le metieron otro milloncejo de prestadas

Han recortado las prestadas en SAN luego el enfermo deberia de permanecer estable
Leves bajadas tambien en repsol pero con tendencia a amainar,solo un 100k de aumento de prestadas

Y ese sera el pronostico del mal tiempo de hoy que esperemos que no sea otro viernes de dolores

Buenos dias y buena suerte


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hoy tendremos mas bajadas en ibertrola aunque menos intensas,ayer solo le metieron otro milloncejo de prestadas
> 
> Han recortado las prestadas en SAN luego el enfermo deberia de permanecer estable
> Leves bajadas tambien en repsol pero con tendencia a amainar,solo un 100k de aumento de prestadas
> ...



los futuros estan verdes menos para el ibex.¿posible sesion en u?


----------



## kalemania (20 Abr 2012)

Vamos a ver la prensa:

LA CARTA DE LA BOLSA - Moises Romero
Viernes, 20 de Abril de 2012
*Una nota optimista ante el desplome bursátil español*
Carlos Montero - Viernes, 20 de Abril
El Ibex 35 ha sufrido un tremendo varapalo en las últimas semanas ante la masiva salida de inversores institucionales preocupados por la salud de la economía y del sector financiero. La única esperanza que existe en el mercado es la fortaleza del mercado americano, cuya subida está limitando el castigo en los mercados europeos.

Muchos analistas ven un deterioro fundamental y técnico en Wall Street que nos está avisando de una corrección, más o menos severa, desde la zona actual cercana a los máximos anuales. Sobra decir que una corrección de la bolsa americana agravaría sensiblemente el panorama doméstico y, bajo este escenario, el Ibex 35 perdería los mínimos de marzo de 2009.

Sin embargo, existen voces optimistas que apuntan a que el rally bursátil en EEUU no presenta síntomas de agotamiento. Al menos, esa es la conclusión a la que llega el prestigioso y muy seguido analista, Mark Hulbert, en un estudio que analiza el desempeño reciente del sector financiero en contraste con su comportamiento típico en los últimos techos de mercado.

La idea de que los comportamientos sectoriales son un indicador líder para el conjunto del mercado no es nueva. De hecho, Hulbert ya realizó un estudio hace casi un año, concluyendo que era probable que estuviéramos en esos momentos en las etapas iniciales de una formación de techo.

No está mal, teniendo en cuenta que la columna apareció sólo un par de semanas después de que el mercado, de hecho, formara un techo. El Dow Jones Industrial estaba en ese momento 300 puntos por debajo de su pico del mercado alcista de finales de abril, y se dispondría a caer otros 2.000 puntos entre entonces y el mínimo de octubre.

El éxito del análisis del año anterior hace que el estudio actualizado sea interesante en estos momentos.

La clave es la rentabilidad de los sectores del S&P 500 en los tres últimos meses anteriores a que se forme un pico de mercado. Desde la década de 1970, los investigadores de Ned Davis han encontrado que los dos sectores que más a menudo se comportaron mejor que el mercado antes de los techos de mercado, eran Consumo Básico y Consumo Discrecional, mientras que los sectores rezagados tienden a ser Finanzas y Utilities.

Hace un año, por supuesto, el ranking de rentabilidades sectoriales siguió este patrón muy de cerca. Pero hoy no.

Uno de los sectores más fuertes en el S&P 500 durante los últimos tres meses, de hecho, ha sido el Financiero. Según el EFT SPDR de Finanzas (NAR: XLF), este sector ha subido un 13,0% en los últimos tres meses, en contraste con el aumento del 8,0% del SPDR S&P 500 (NAR: SPY).

Sólo otros dos sectores del S&P 500 han batido al mercado durante este período de tres meses: Consumo Discrecional (NAR: XLY) (con una ganancia de 11,3%) y Tecnología (NAR: XLK) (con una ganancia de 14,6%).

Todos los demás sectores principales mostraron un peor comportamiento, incluidos Consumo Básico y Utilities.

Esto significa que, de los dos sectores que tienden a quedarse retrasados antes de producirse un techo de mercado, uno ha batido al mercado y el otro no.

Un veredicto similar se aplica a los dos sectores que tienden a liderar el mercado antes de que se forme un techo.

Los datos no hablan con una sola voz, eso es seguro. Pero nunca lo hacen.

Pero Hulbert cree que no se equivoca si dice que el estudio de la rentabilidad de los sectores no encaja con el patrón histórico que apunta a una formación de techo.

Esto no quiere decir que el mercado no esté cerca de un techo, por supuesto. Sólo significa que, si el mercado lo está formando, estaría siguiendo un guión diferente al realizado durante las últimas cuatro décadas.

Fuentes: Mark Hulbert - Hulbert Financial Digest


----------



## sirpask (20 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hoy tendremos mas bajadas en ibertrola aunque menos intensas,ayer solo le metieron otro milloncejo de prestadas
> 
> Han recortado las prestadas en SAN luego el enfermo deberia de permanecer estable
> Leves bajadas tambien en repsol pero con tendencia a amainar,solo un 100k de aumento de prestadas
> ...



Joer llevó 3 días levantándome para ver sí Votin me da una buena noticia ... y no hay manera a seguir ...:: Jeje


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

MV va a cargar largos en BBVA en cuanto lo vea en niveles 4,75 - 4,80 

sector de bancos eurostoxx acercandose a su soporte y brutalmente sobrevendido :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV va a cargar largos en BBVA en cuanto lo vea en niveles 4,75 - 4,80
> 
> sector de bancos eurostoxx acercandose a su soporte y brutalmente sobrevendido :Baile:



La sesion promete.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La sesion promete.



ahora es cuando hay que abrir largos , sino es en los minimos de marzo 2009 ¿ entonces cuando ? y tenemos muchas cosas que coinciden , demasiadas y cuando es asi no es por coincidencia


----------



## VOTIN (20 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV va a cargar largos en BBVA en cuanto lo vea en niveles 4,75 - 4,80
> 
> sector de bancos eurostoxx acercandose a su soporte y brutalmente sobrevendido :Baile:



Ese sera el banco que mas sufra y superara en bajadas al SAN hasta llegar
a los 3,1 de cotizacion.

Demasiada exposicion en muchas empresa en Hispanoamerica le haran
mucho daño


Alea Jacta est


----------



## roygbiv (20 Abr 2012)

Bendita Cristina Elisabet Fernández de Kirchner, Primera Dama de nuestros cortos en REP


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ese sera el banco que mas sufra y superara en bajadas al SAN hasta llegar
> a los 3,1 de cotizacion.
> 
> Demasiada exposicion en muchas empresa en Hispanoamerica le haran
> ...



me gusta que sea el unico que no perfora los minimos de septiembre 2011 y se acerca a ellos 4,75 y que las gacelas venden a saco mientras leoncios compran aunque muy poquito , sin duda el mejor entre los 5 jrandes del puto ibex 

solo para rebote ejpeculeador


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Abr 2012)

Buenas.

Mi anciano padre dice que es buen momento para entrar, que va a haber un gran peponazo, va a entrar con todo. Lo mismo me ha comentado mi vecina la maruja, el carnicero le da la razón y hasta mi limpiabotas me lo ha advertido.
Conclusión: tengan cuidad, habrá guano gordo.

Mantengan lo SL.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora es cuando hay que abrir largos , sino es en los minimos de marzo 2009 ¿ entonces cuando ? y tenemos muchas cosas que coinciden , demasiadas y cuando es asi no es por coincidencia



La anterior crisis fue mundial y generalizada, esta es local y con problemas locales
De la anterior salimos porque nos empujaron los demas hacia arriba
ahora esos mismos nos empujan hacia abajo dejandonos con los perros bajistas que nos roen mientras se rien de España

Los funds hijos de la pefida albion han venido de la city para hacer su negocio con los cadaveres de las empresas hispanistanis
Lo unico bueno es que no esta ZP en el gobierno,si no seria la tormenta perfecta


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora es cuando hay que abrir largos , sino es en los minimos de marzo 2009 ¿ entonces cuando ? y tenemos muchas cosas que coinciden , demasiadas y cuando es asi no es por coincidencia



Que broker usas?


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ese sera el banco que mas sufra y superara en bajadas al SAN hasta llegar
> a los 3,1 de cotizacion.
> 
> Demasiada exposicion en muchas empresa en Hispanoamerica le haran
> ...



Bbva no cae igual que sant.Fijate en 2009.Mientras Botin toco los 3,3 el otro se quedo en 3,9


----------



## tonuel (20 Abr 2012)

Buenos dias señores...


----------



## VOTIN (20 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que broker usas?




Brokers Troll ::


----------



## VOTIN (20 Abr 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Buenos dias señores...



Mal fario te de......::

Hoy seguro que veremos los 6500 ::


----------



## FranR (20 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Que cabr.ón a usted FranR si le dejo su sistema, yo llevo pidiendo probarlo desde hace meses y no me lo presta
> 
> 
> )



Tenga le doy acceso al conocimiento. Pero no se ilusione que me dan ventoleras y no lo actualizo.

Estrategia de BBVA y niveles de hoy Ibex. Por debajo no hay nada, terreno desconocido. 


BOLSA IF


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Brokers Troll ::



TBO: Troll´s Broker Online


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que broker usas?



renta4 , el ibex a medio plazo se va a los 5300 o menos pero en algun momento tiene que rebotar y MV cree que el momento es ahora y el nivel los 6700 , el rebote nos llevara a los 7700 o 8100 sino es asi ejecutamos el stop loss


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tenga le doy acceso al conocimiento. Pero no se ilusione que me dan ventoleras y no lo actualizo.
> 
> Estrategia de BBVA y niveles de hoy Ibex. Por debajo no hay nada, terreno desconocido.
> 
> ...



que me lol


----------



## FranR (20 Abr 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

para los que les gusten las curiosidades ademas de perder pasta 

fijense en el grafico del ibex y como ultimamente desde maximos a minimos transcurren unas 21 sesiones 8:


----------



## FranR (20 Abr 2012)

Piratón...que ya he visto que has entrado al blog. Desde Alemania 1 visitante, y otros 38 que no se de donde han salido. 

5800 visitas en tres meses y sin actualizarlo. UN EXITAZO 8:


----------



## James Bond (20 Abr 2012)

Como veis si, hoy la cosa sigue bajando comprar unas Santanderes. ¿Puede pasar como en 2009? ¿Que a los pocos meses habían casi doblado su precio?

Saludos.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Piratón...que ya he visto que has entrado al blog. Desde Alemania 1 visitante, y otros 38 que no se de donde han salido.
> 
> 5800 visitas en tres meses y sin actualizarlo. UN EXITAZO 8:



y fallando , mayor exito de todos los tiempos


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Abr 2012)

Fran a este ritmo te conviertes en el nuevo Cárpatos ::


----------



## FranR (20 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Fran a este ritmo te conviertes en el nuevo Cárpatos ::



No me pongas celoso a Mulder que nos deja sin comentario fin de sesión...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Piratón...que ya he visto que has entrado al blog. Desde Alemania 1 visitante, y otros 38 que no se de donde han salido.
> 
> 5800 visitas en tres meses y sin actualizarlo. UN EXITAZO 8:



Aquí uno desde el tren


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Aquí uno desde el tren



De viaje con pandoro??

:fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> renta4 , el ibex a medio plazo se va a los 5300 o menos pero en algun momento tiene que rebotar y MV cree que el momento es ahora y el nivel los 6700 , el rebote nos llevara a los 7700 o 8100 sino es asi ejecutamos el stop loss



¿Que tal funciona?En algunos foros se quejan de la poca transparencia que tienen las comisiones de custodia y mantenimiento


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> De viaje con pandoro??
> 
> :fiufiu:



Voy al campo base de la colina de las plusvis, a ver si encuentro a Bertok, que empieza a quemarme la liquidez XD

A Pandoro no le he visto, espero que no sea ese fornido interventor que se acerca troquelando "billetes"... :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Abr 2012)

Triste

Ibex 35
Últ:6.930,50
Var (% / Ptos): 0,32 %/ +22,40


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Que tal funciona?En algunos foros se quejan de la poca transparencia que tienen las comisiones de custodia y mantenimiento



si es asi yo ni cuenta , casi siempre gano mucha pasta asi me que da igual las comisiones 8:


----------



## EL FARAON (20 Abr 2012)

Por Despeña-perros...

6886.50
-21.60
(-0.31%)


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

ya sin bromas , creo que tienen buenas tarifas , pero yo no tengo el problema de que me vendan las acciones en varios paquetes porque casi nunca compro acciones , casi siempre voy con derivados y como los creadores de mercado ponen la liquidez siempre se vende to en un solo paquete


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Abr 2012)

FranR, sudando un poco?

Bua! si acabo de leer que solo son 1000 acciones, ahí no hay sudores que valgan...

Votin le hace una opa rápido (Ghk lo reservamos para grandes ocasiones)


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

cerrados los coltos eurodolar perdiendo par de pipos :ouch:


----------



## FranR (20 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> FranR, sudando un poco?
> 
> Bua! si acabo de leer que solo son 1000 acciones, ahí no hay sudores que valgan...
> 
> Votin le hace una opa rápido (Ghk lo reservamos para grandes ocasiones)



En bbva solo queda esperar, para eso es inversión a medio. En Ibex hasta que no toque el primer nivel relevante no muevo un dedo.


Hamijo 1000 acciones es para hacer fácil seguir la operativa. Lo que no voy a poner es cuanto estoy metiendo.


----------



## EL FARAON (20 Abr 2012)

Empieza la fiesta...
6865.50
-42.60
(-0.62%)


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Voy al campo base de la colina de las plusvis, a ver si encuentro a Bertok, que empieza a quemarme la liquidez XD
> 
> A Pandoro no le he visto, espero que no sea ese fornido interventor que se acerca troquelando "billetes"... :rolleye:



Preparando la jugada.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Abr 2012)

Con los datos actuales, ya solo hay 2 días desde octubre03 con valores intradiarios más bajos que los de hoy...

Buenos días... 

Edito: Ahora que leo a Bertok, acabo de deshacer parte de un IPF y lo he enviado a R4.


----------



## DeCafeina (20 Abr 2012)

Mare del amor hermoso.

Me debería cambiar el nick por Manolete. Si no sabes....

¿Cuándo toca junta de accionistas del Santander?. ::


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Abr 2012)

Que pedazo de rebote, eh? :: No hay wuevos de meter largos, van a cansar al personal a base de hostiones.


----------



## SnakePlissken (20 Abr 2012)

Je, baje a desayunar y en la television del bar, en las noticias, hablaban de un "mas que posible rebote". Acabo de mirar y vamos, son unos hachas, menudo pedazo de trozo de rebote... -0.5% xD


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

matildes a 10,78


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)

En estos días tiene que salir alguna(s) noticia mamporrera que haga subir esto como la espuma...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Abr 2012)

Señores estamos preparados.

A levantar este indice español, nuestro indice.

Comenzamos en 6905.

PO-DE-MOS.


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Abr 2012)

Poder, poder, lo que se dice poder...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)




----------



## Arminio_borrado (20 Abr 2012)

Apuntado el blog de Fran en marcadores.


----------



## Xof Dub (20 Abr 2012)

Buenos días, 
sólo una pequeña advertencia, casi información privilegiada (que la CNMV anda últimamente muy pendiente de la interné) Para todos aquellos apóstoles del guano... sepan que acabo de terminar de rellenar la documentación del broker para ... para ponerme corto yo tb ÑP
En un par de días mi cuenta estará operativa

he aquí la sabiduría


----------



## VOTIN (20 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En estos días tiene que salir alguna(s) noticia mamporrera que haga subir esto como la espuma...



¿ que argentina nacionaliza telef,SAN y BBVA porque no puede devolver la deuda que le reclaman? 

Mas que rebotes estos dias se esperan mas patadas en los ********lo de USA apoyando a Hispanistan es una foto para la galeria
Todos los demas paises se alegran en privado de la patada en los cojones que nos han dado y para animarnos nos daran una palmadita y ale,ale..


----------



## vyk (20 Abr 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> Buenos días,
> sólo una pequeña advertencia, casi información privilegiada (que la CNMV anda últimamente muy pendiente de la interné) Para todos aquellos apóstoles del guano... sepan que acabo de terminar de rellenar la documentación del broker para ... para ponerme corto yo tb ÑP
> En un par de días mi cuenta estará operativa
> 
> he aquí la sabiduría



Ahora si que tengo clarísimo que hay que ponerse largo. Gracias.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Abr 2012)

Señores o entran o yo solo esto no soy capaz de subirlo mas. 6917 fuera. Que estoy muy solo, si veo compañia entro otra vez.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿ que argentina nacionaliza telef,SAN y BBVA porque no puede devolver la deuda que le reclaman?
> 
> Mas que rebotes estos dias se esperan mas patadas en los ********lo de USA apoyando a Hispanistan es una foto para la galeria
> Todos los demas paises se alegran en privado de la patada en los cojones que nos han dado y para animarnos nos daran una palmadita y ale,ale..



Como el patillas argentino se saque otro powerpoint seguro 

No, yo creo y espero, que vaya más en la línea del BCE. Que nos dé alguna alegría.


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

Otro paquete de bbva


----------



## VOTIN (20 Abr 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Ahora si que tengo clarísimo que hay que ponerse largo. Gracias.



Para largos SACYR ::::


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores o entran o yo solo esto no soy capaz de subirlo mas. 6917 fuera. *Que estoy muy solo, si veo compañia entro otra vez*.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Abr 2012)

Vamos a poner un post sorprendente:

-Descontando dividendos (sin tenerlos en cuenta para que no haya distorsión de precios), ¿qué han hecho las principales acciones españolas desde el suelo del 2009? Parece que no hayan subido mucho, ya que estamos en niveles parecidos.

SAN: Mínimo 2009 3,03€ mínimo de hoy 4,58€. Gana un 51%
TEF: Gana un 13%
REP: Gana un 43%
BBVA: Gana un 32%
REE: Gana un 32%
CAIXABANK: Gana un 58%
IBE: Baja un 7%
INDITEX: Gana un 209%

Saludos...


----------



## juanfer (20 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos a poner un post sorprendente:
> 
> -Descontando dividendos (sin tenerlos en cuenta para que no haya distorsión de precios), ¿qué han hecho las principales acciones españolas desde el suelo del 2009? Parece que no hayan subido mucho, ya que estamos en niveles parecidos.
> 
> ...



Si descuetas sus deudas yo creo que han decrecido.


----------



## atman (20 Abr 2012)

Buenos días señores... tengo el límite de mis IBE en 3,45 y ha llegado a 3,468... ñfgñgf...
¡¡Quiero mis 50c. !! ¡¡dejen de empujar pa'rriba, coño!!


----------



## The Hellion (20 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores o entran o yo solo esto no soy capaz de subirlo mas. 6917 fuera. Que estoy muy solo, si veo compañia entro otra vez.



Venga, hombre, que no se diga, que hay un compañero solicitando ayuda. 


Que se vea lo que somos


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

Cargado de matildes hasta las cejas a 10,78 y bbva a 4,97 (precio medio 5,45)


----------



## diosmercado (20 Abr 2012)

Bueno ya tienen un escenario y un dato (el IFO aleman) para afrontar el vencimiento de manera alcista.

Suerte.


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

Se acaba la gasolina....Niveles?


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

6700 amigos ahi es donde hay que ponerse largo


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 6700 amigos ahi es donde hay que ponerse largo



Y tus bbva?


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Y tus bbva?



¿ que BBVA ?

ya dije que compraria en los 6700 a BBVA entre los 4,75 - 480


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV va a cargar largos en BBVA en cuanto lo vea en niveles 4,75 - 4,80
> 
> sector de bancos eurostoxx acercandose a su soporte y brutalmente sobrevendido :Baile:



ahi lo tiene pa que no diga que MV va con malafe


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2012)

A los buenos días!

Que agotador es leer todo lo que se ha escrito en el hilo desde las 22 de ayer hasta ahora....

Por cierto dejen de nombrar tanto a Pandoro que siempre se me acaba pegando alguna canción de YMCA mientras leo el hilo ::

Hoy es un día peligroso incluso para apostar por un rebote y acertar, yo creo que acabaremos el día en rojillo o, como mínimo, iremos a hacer una visita a las profundidades antes del cierre, pero no implica necesariamente que acabemos en rojo.


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Abr 2012)

ha petado forexpros?


----------



## Janus (20 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos a poner un post sorprendente:
> 
> -Descontando dividendos (sin tenerlos en cuenta para que no haya distorsión de precios), ¿qué han hecho las principales acciones españolas desde el suelo del 2009? Parece que no hayan subido mucho, ya que estamos en niveles parecidos.
> 
> ...



Yo lo dicen los que saben de esto, A LARGO SIEMPRE SE GANA! ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Abr 2012)

Cualquier minimo rebote es instantaneamente aplastado. Hay fuerzas muy poderosas. No necesitan ni cazar viejas. Nos se hagan pajas. No habrá rebote...por lo menos hasta que el 100% de las personas asumamos que no habrá rebote.


----------



## vyk (20 Abr 2012)

Bueno...ya me he cansado de palmar pasta. Le doy permiso al Ibex para subir.::


----------



## pollastre (20 Abr 2012)

Completamente de acuerdo, Sr. Mulder :: 

Entre que tengo tres ojos puestos en la operativa y voy con el cuarto ojo (el culero) leyendo poco a poco páginas, tardo más de una hora en ponerme al día desde un mediodía hasta la mañana siguiente 

Bueno, ya estoy aquí. Seguimos para bingo, el día casi cerrado.

Sr. FranR, he visitado su Blog, muy aparente y tal, enhorabuena.

pd: ¿ no cree que debería reinvertir algunas plusvies en un diseñador web ? :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Que agotador es leer todo lo que se ha escrito en el hilo desde las 22 de ayer hasta ahora....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Abr 2012)

Desde el job:
Ya queda menos (a contar de 1 hasta 3600) , seguimos por el canalillo previsto antes de empezar a construir el murciélago con el ala derecha estirada.


----------



## Seren (20 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Cualquier minimo rebote es instantaneamente aplastado. Hay fuerzas muy poderosas. No necesitan ni cazar viejas. Nos se hagan pajas. No habrá rebote...por lo menos hasta que el 100% de las personas asumamos que no habrá rebote.



Así es, a la mínima compra que se encuentran la venden, ni se molestan en recoger beneficios retirando cortos. 
Respecto a Repsol brutal, va hacia el suelo de 11,6. Si llegara me salgo de SAN que estoy recien comprado y me meto.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Abr 2012)

Repsol deberá demostrar que la expropiación es inevitable para no recomprar la parte de los Eskenazi
QUE FUERTE... Y TAMBIEN SE LO EXPROPIARAN?????

repsol ypf - Repsol deberá demostrar que la expropiación es inevitable para no recomprar la parte de los Eskenazi - 20/04/12 en Infomercados


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Abr 2012)

Buenos días,

Yo aún no me he puesto al día desde la tarde de ayer.

Por favor, alguien pasarme ese nuevo bloss de FranR.... y alguien copió la URL del post de enseñanzas de Claca que juró actualizar y ampliar?

tyvm!!!!


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Repsol deberá demostrar que la expropiación es inevitable para no recomprar la parte de los Eskenazi
> QUE FUERTE... Y TAMBIEN SE LO EXPROPIARAN?????
> 
> repsol ypf - Repsol deberá demostrar que la expropiación es inevitable para no recomprar la parte de los Eskenazi - 20/04/12 en Infomercados



Si no consiguen nada de ypf valoro repsol en 12,8...es decir una capitalizacion de 15000 mill.Y si consiguen recuperar algo (15-17,5)


----------



## ghkghk (20 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Repsol deberá demostrar que la expropiación es inevitable para no recomprar la parte de los Eskenazi
> QUE FUERTE... Y TAMBIEN SE LO EXPROPIARAN?????
> 
> repsol ypf - Repsol deberá demostrar que la expropiación es inevitable para no recomprar la parte de los Eskenazi - 20/04/12 en Infomercados




Bueno, imagino que se la recomprará al precio que dictamine el Tribunal de Tasaciones argentino :rolleye: Así que los cacahuetes que entran por los que salen...


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Entre que tengo tres ojos puestos en la operativa y voy con el cuarto ojo (el culero) leyendo poco a poco páginas, tardo más de una hora en ponerme al día desde un mediodía hasta la mañana siguiente



Ya sabía yo que era Ud. rrrrrarrrro, rrrrarro, rrrrarrrro







(pero ahora entiendo lo de las 6 pantallas )


----------



## diosmercado (20 Abr 2012)

Viene otro arreoncillo, impresionante lo del Deutsche Bank esta como un cohete todos los dias. El ibex amplificando los movimentos a lo bestia.


----------



## pollastre (20 Abr 2012)

Señol Chinazo.... ¿ ha advertido Ud. que hoy es Viernes Terminal ?


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (20 Abr 2012)

"Trata de arrancarlo, trata de arrancarlo, por Dios"


----------



## diosmercado (20 Abr 2012)

Viene el venimiento del eurostoxx. Como lo estan aupando. Es descarado, el dax ha subido 20 puntos en pocos segundos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Ahora si que tengo clarísimo que hay que ponerse largo. Gracias.



Para que la certeza sea absoluta necesita usted que Mulder diga que nos vamos a los infiernos 

Si acritud doctor 

Cada dia que pasa me alegro mas y mas de que hacienda me guarde mi dinero.... hubiera entrado largo en 7200 sin dudarlo ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Viene el venimiento del eurostoxx. Como lo estan aupando. Es descarado, el dax ha subido 20 puntos en pocos segundos.



Nuevo gatillazo. Seguro.


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Abr 2012)

bertok, estas dentro?


----------



## Seren (20 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esto da la sensación de ser totalmente terminal para el IBEX.
> 
> Con micro mini rebotes, se va a ir descolgando de forma sostenida hasta niveles que no están en ninguna previsión.
> 
> ...



No habrá esa temida quiebra por una sencilla razón: el culpable de como esta España es el BCE. Y serán ellos mismos quien vengan al rescate antes del desastre, van a apretar pero no ahogar.


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Para que la certeza sea absoluta necesita usted que Mulder diga que nos vamos a los infiernos
> 
> Si acritud doctor
> 
> Cada dia que pasa me alegro mas y mas de que hacienda me guarde mi dinero.... hubiera entrado largo en 7200 sin dudarlo ::



Hoyga! que aunque posteo poco la mitad de las veces es para anunciar la madre de todos los guanos, parece que no me siga Ud. últimamente :|


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Abr 2012)

Por encima de 7000. Buen momento para deshacer posiciones.


----------



## Thankyouforthemusic (20 Abr 2012)

Ya estamos en 7000!


----------



## Arminio_borrado (20 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> bertok, estas dentro?



¿Quién te crees que ha hecho subir el indice 150 puntos?.


----------



## diosmercado (20 Abr 2012)

El latigazo de hoy puede ser epico. Empiezan fuerte.

Por cierto, que optimismo desbocado de repente en todos sitios. Carpatos diciendo que la deuda ha recuperado todas las perdidas y tal... el cuento de la vieja.


----------



## Condor (20 Abr 2012)

Sí, sube porque todo son buenas noticias

El bono español alcanza el 6% y el bund alemán renueva mínimos

El bono espaol alcanza el 6% y el bund alemn renueva mnimos,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoyga! que aunque posteo poco la mitad de las veces es para anunciar la madre de todos los guanos, parece que no me siga Ud. últimamente :|



No se enfade doctor, ya sabe que aqui cada uno tenemos nuestro roll, el mio es el TT y el suyo es ser un excelente analista por el metodo del sentimiento contrario 

Vuelo a R4 a abrir una cuenta antes de que rompamos los 17.000 en el ibex ::


----------



## pollastre (20 Abr 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> ya sabe que aqui cada uno tenemos nuestro *roll*


----------



## diosmercado (20 Abr 2012)

Venga muchachos compren que ya me quedan menos!!!! las vendo a kilos, de todos los tamañosss señora!

Que tarde mas entretenida nos espera, viernes y dia de vencimiento.


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

Parece que pandoro me ha dejado tranqilo.Me pasado al lado verde de la vida.Niveles para tef y bbva?Me estan peponeando que da gusto...Ya puedo vender tef con plusvalias


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> No se enfade doctor, ya sabe que aqui cada uno tenemos nuestro roll, el mio es el TT y el suyo es ser un excelente analista por el metodo del sentimiento contrario
> 
> Vuelo a R4 a abrir una cuenta antes de que rompamos los 17.000 en el ibex ::



no le dara tiempo a pillar el reboton , aunque puede cargar cortos en esos 17 miles


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Abr 2012)

.
A los que nos iniciamos en esto del trading hace 3 años, en 2.009, y hemos llegado vivos a este punto supongo que nos cuenta la experiencia como la de una década entera en otras épocas. 

Paso simplemente a dar las gracias, porque si he llegado vivo hasta aquí ha sido gracias a los foreros.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2012)

Hombre pollastre, usted por aqui ¿ que tal su niña ? ienso:

Sigue dandole plusvas a tutiplen? sigue dando previsiones en el hilo ? me tocara la primitiva con bote ? :


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Abr 2012)

estamos todos callados? eso es una señal muy peponica..... 

esta tarde sera muy entretenida.....


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

eaeaeaea matildes eaeaeaea


----------



## sirpask (20 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> estamos todos callados? eso es una señal muy peponica.....
> 
> esta tarde sera muy entretenida.....



Estamos acojonados.. los que estamos dentro ajustando SL, los que estan fuera.. decidiendo donde, como y cuando meter la pasta...

(Banda sonora de PSICOSIS) .... ñi!! ñi!! ñi!!


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> bertok, estas dentro?



Todavía no.

Avisaré cuando suceda.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Abr 2012)

Victoriaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Abr 2012)

Yo hoy he realizado todo lo que estaba en mis manos, ahora les dejo a ustedes, ha sido una gran mañana para este nuestro pais, y hemos demostrado que juntos PO-DE-MOS.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Señol Chinazo.... ¿ ha advertido Ud. que hoy es Viernes Terminal ?



Festivamente hoy era el dia y el momento de nuestra batalla por algo.


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía no.
> 
> Avisaré cuando suceda.



si por la tarde se rompiera el 1392, seria la confirmacion

por ahora es un calenton con muchas posibilidades


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Abr 2012)

Hoy es viernes, hoy toca hablar de cosas verdaderamente interesantes. Y tambien toca mi historieta de vendedor malo de coches. Un adelanto. Un señor, un coche, una tia rubia y un simulacro de polvo en el coche.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía no.
> 
> Avisaré cuando suceda.



.
YO estoy ya dentro con (0,5 x TodoLoGordo) y esta subida me ha permitido cubrir punto de entrada holgadamente.

p.d. Empecé a entrar sobre las 9 y no me saltaron los SL por los pelos (2 puntos de EuroStoxx). Ahí ha habido suerte.

2.225,4 de media, ahora por encima de 2.250.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (20 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Victoriaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pollastre (20 Abr 2012)

Esto me recuerda a aquellas tareas en el colegio, clase de lengua castellana, donde te daban varios elementos y tú tenías que escribir una redacción/historia con ellos ::::



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoy es viernes, hoy toca hablar de cosas verdaderamente interesantes. Y tambien toca mi historieta de vendedor malo de coches. Un adelanto. Un *señor*, un *coche*, una *tia rubia* y un *simulacro de polvo* en el coche.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Abr 2012)

Se acabó el megarebote. Circulen...


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2012)

Ahora aprieten el trasero que viene pandoro...


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

Me acaba de saltar el sp de tef.Alaa para pipas


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me acaba de saltar el sp de tef.Alaa para pipas



.
LA mitad de mi posición en el EuroStoxx también.

Nos creemos que nos van a dejar pillar el rebote así como así.


----------



## nombre (20 Abr 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> A los que nos iniciamos en esto del trading hace 3 años, en 2.009, y hemos llegado vivos a este punto supongo que nos cuenta la experiencia como la de una década entera en otras épocas.
> 
> Paso simplemente a dar las gracias, porque si he llegado vivo hasta aquí ha sido gracias a los foreros.





Yo creo que nos cuenta casi como una generación anterior, mercado mas librepensador y joputa que el de ahora mismo no se ha conocido jamas ::


----------



## Seren (20 Abr 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> LA mitad de mi posición en el EuroStoxx también.
> 
> Nos creemos que nos van a dejar pillar el rebote así como así.



En esto de la bolsa influye todo, hasta un comentario en un foro como este. Tiene vida propia.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora aprieten el trasero que viene pandoro...



Mulder, se calle coño ..o al menos diga que estovaparriba....que ya tengo los largos preparados para cuando el guanazo 

Chinito..cuente cuente...parece bastante mas interesante su historia que el ibex :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> LA mitad de mi posición en el EuroStoxx también.
> 
> Nos creemos que nos van a dejar pillar el rebote así como así.



Ha ido justo a los niveles de sp de los bluechip. Se vuelve a girar al alza.Falsa alarma, como engañan


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Abr 2012)

Recomendacion de la semana, una buena noticia desde las tierras del honorable, Valencia y su gente emprendedora son gente ejemplar, lastima de casta.







Perfect Serve N GIN TONIC

5 cl de N gin.
20 cl tonica schweppes Heritage
Uva blanca macerada con N gin
Twist de corteza de limón y naranja

Preparación: Enfriar la copa con hielo abundante (de 6 a 8 piedras de hielo) eliminar el  agua con la ayuda del colador.  Escarciar 5cl de N gin añadir la uva dentro de la copa y perfumar los dos  twist con ayuda de las pinzas de hielo.  Seguidamente servir la tónica con la ayuda de una cucharilla mezcladora y  sin movimientos bruscos para evitar perder carbónico.
El resultado:






Es cara, no lo voy a negar: N Gin VLC N Gin Vlc [] - &euro;34.00


Y ahora la historieta.

Un dia del año 94 me acuerdo porque fue el tour de Miguelon, llego un nuevo rico, pero de los nuevos ricos que dan lugar al nombre, en aquella Marbella pija pija. Yo aposte toda la vida que le habia tocado la loteria, no se, era como demasiado tonto para haberlo ganado, y aun mas tonto como para que algun padre cabal se lo diera en herencia el dinero.

Entro en el concesionario como entran los bombillos a este hilo. Chillando, despotricando y sin tener la menor idea de por donde la daba el aire.

-Estos bemeuves chulos que teneis como salen?
-Alguno mas maduro que otro, depende de la temporada de recogida.
-Tengo dinero para enterrarte hilipo.yas, que como salen.
-Normalmente por la puerta*.
-.........
-Disculpe señor debo haberlo entendido mal, estos vehiculos son muy buenos, muy caros y especialmente hechos para gente como usted, me he fijado que tiene buen gusto [mirando hacia la señorita puta que lo acompañaba, es una simple triquiñuela de vendedor de coches].
-...............

Despues de alguna aclaracion con el jefe, no debio entender que trataba de romper el hielo con alguna gracieta.

-Yo lo quiero para ir descapotado, con la novia al lado. Pero que corra.
Se monto en el 323 coupe de aquella epoca, llamo a la novia [en marbella a las putas se les llama novia por mucho que aquello cante], la puso encima suya, y dijo;
-Si tambien me sirve para tirarme a tias, me gusta.

Yo alli ya no sabia ni que decir, y eso que nunca me quedaba sin palabras, fuera la que fuera la situacion. Y gracias a dios no me calle.
-Siempre que tenga la capota puesta, puede pedir los servicios de una señorita mas baja, si esta es demasiado alta.

Juro que lo dije con mi mejor intencion, aquella señorita era ***** aquel un putero, no dije nada ofensivo yo creo, pues se volvio a liar. Otro pitoste montao.

Al final no compro el coche, y eso que mira que era dificil, casi todos los nuevos ricos de la epoca compraban ese modelo, en fin.

* En aquella epoca con menos años y algun que otro huevo pelao ya de tratar con gente, lo mas divertido del trabajo era el vacile con los clientes. Y es que trabajar de cara al publico te da mas conocimientos que la carrera de filosofia y psicologia juntas.


----------



## Zetaperro (20 Abr 2012)

Alguna recomendacion en el Eurostoxx50?


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Abr 2012)

mucha suerte para la semana que viene.... me quedo largo con ordenes de venta, las cuales no creo que lleguen, pero porsia..... os leere con una cervesita ....


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)

Bueno, parece que el ibex está espabilando...


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Abr 2012)

muy bueno lo q se ha inventado..... esto....... la experiencia personal de chinito

nadie tiene una guia de preparar tilas "cool"? pq tengo los nervios de punta............. igual debo pasar por el bar aleman q visito el pirata el otro dia......


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ha ido justo a los niveles de sp de los bluechip. Se vuelve a girar al alza.Falsa alarma, como engañan



.
Aquí de cada 100 movimientos 99 son para despistar. 
Hay que asumirlo.


----------



## diosmercado (20 Abr 2012)

Bertok, o estos estan montando un trampote para pegar un hachazo o comenzamos la conquista. No lo veo claro.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> -Si tambien me sirve para tirarme a tias, me gusta.



.
Supongo que al final se compraría un Mercedes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Abr 2012)

Sr.P me debe una maginot de la semana pasada, quiero gastarla el proximo lunes, acuerdese. Tache el ticket que me dio. Repito el proximo lunes un nivel de linea maginot del dax eh, del ibex ni mihita que para eso ya tengo una moneda.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (20 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Recomendacion de la semana, una buena noticia desde las tierras del honorable, Valencia y su gente emprendedora son gente ejemplar, lastima de casta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jajajjaa, dios Chinito no me jodas, no has podido vender un coche en la puta vida)
Tratar al cliente como un cateto y a la novia de puta para arriba no es la mejor estrategia hamijo, aunque uno se debe quedar muy a gusto.

Como me he despollao con esta historia:XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Abr 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Supongo que al final se compraría un Mercedes.



En esa epoca los mercedes tenian una clientela de mas edad. La gente joven, de edad o espiritu se compraba el bmw coupe, los 850 y demas. Hoy si que hay mas gente joven con mercedes.

Ahora nuestro target especifico es el de gitanos, ese si que solo es BMW.

Sr.Pipoapipo le reto a que trabaje de cara al publico en España un mes. La sensacion es :8:


----------



## flawless11 (20 Abr 2012)

¿Alguien más está teniendo problemas con la Bankinter -la plataforma quiero decir, con las acciones ya me imagino que sí, jajaja-? Me voy a cagar en todo lo cagable...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Abr 2012)

No, no. Asi se trataba a la gente que veias que venia como venia. Si entraba por la puerta de chiqueros como un miura se le sacaba el capote desde el primer momento. A jierro puro.

Eran epocas de despachar mas que vender, asi que habia margen, en los ultimos tiempos habia que dejar hasta que te sodomizaran si querian los clientes. En aquella epoca no mijita.


----------



## flawless11 (20 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En esa epoca los mercedes tenian una clientela de mas edad. La gente joven, de edad o espiritu se compraba el bmw coupe, los 850 y demas. Hoy si que hay mas gente joven con mercedes.
> 
> Ahora nuestro target especifico es el de gitanos, ese si que solo es BMW.
> 
> Sr.Pipoapipo le reto a que trabaje de cara al publico en España un mes. La sensacion es :8:



Grandísimo coche el 323, recuerdo cuando mi padre lo trajo de Madrid porque aquí ni siquiera había concesionarios... Creo que aún lo tengo visto por ahí rodando.

Pero su técnica de venta... jajajajajaja.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)

Ahora sí que vamos al asalto...¿o no?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Abr 2012)

Otra intento sobre los 7020. Importante. Yo apuesto por el fracaso.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Abr 2012)

Qué gusto debe dar ser vendedor de un producto que te quitan de las manos y que si no es él, será otro el que lo compre...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Abr 2012)

Pues parece que tira. Cuidado, ancianas, vuestros ahorrillos de toda la vida, que esta gente es mu perra.


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Qué gusto debe dar ser vendedor de un producto que te quitan de las manos y que si no es él, será otro el que lo compre...



usted con pasta y guapete bien debe saberlo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Abr 2012)

Pues si no le voy a negar que la vida de vacas gordas era por decirlo de una manera suave, muy favorable a los concesionarios y vendedores. Ahora el tema como le digo ya no es asi, y donde antes no aguantabas ni la misa la mitad, ahora tragas la misa del gallo entera. Supongo que esto sera generalizado en todos los sectores.

Las ultimas experiencias fueron del tipo, no toques mucho el coche que ese volante vale mas que tu sueldo imbecil. Y a poner buena cara.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Piratón...que ya he visto que has entrado al blog. Desde Alemania 1 visitante, y otros 38 que no se de donde han salido.
> 
> 5800 visitas en tres meses y sin actualizarlo. UN EXITAZO 8:



Debe ser *Inga*, que le he dado la dire del hilo y habrá leido antes su post... 





yo acabo de entrar 

saludos y tal


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo, Sr. Mulder ::
> 
> Entre que tengo tres ojos puestos en la operativa y voy con el cuarto ojo (el culero) leyendo poco a poco páginas, tardo más de una hora en ponerme al día desde un mediodía hasta la mañana siguiente
> 
> ...



¿qué blog es?


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

El Wall Street Journal sugiere un motivo del desplome del Ibex 

La posibilidad de ventas masivas en las participaciones industriales 

Viernes, 20 de Abril del 2012 - 14:28:09 

El optimismo y la bolsa española no son buenos compañeros de cama en estos días. El Ibex 35 ha disminuido un 19% en el último mes. Una de las razones que maneja el diario Wall Street Journal son los temores de una ola de ventas forzadas de los inversores que tienen participaciones industriales, para recaudar dinero para pagar las deudas.



Mientras que este proceso en curso puede ser más doloros a corto plazo para las acciones, la separación de las participaciones cruzadas ofrece beneficios a largo plazo para España.

El diario cita el reciente caso entre ACS e Iberdrola y también hace referencia a la venta de la mitad del 20% que Sacyr poseía en Repsol.

Pero si bien esto puede crear un temores en el corto plazo sobre las acciones afetadas, como Iberdrola, la buena noticia es que las ventas de activos deben contribuir a diversificar la cartera de las empresas españolas.

Sin embargo, hay un largo camino por recorrer. Muchas empresas españolas todavía tienen accionistas dominantes: 25 de las empresas del IBEX 35 tienen un free float menor al 70%, 15 por debajo del 50%. Pocos extranjeros se encuentran entre los grandes propietarios, con Enel siendo una excepción al poseer el 92% de Endesa.

Los grupos familiares son importantes propietarios de las empresas. Pero los bancos son clave también; La Caixa posee el 35% de Gas Natural, mientras que Caixabank tiene un 12,8% de Repsol.

Los bancos minoristas aún tienen importantes intereses , con el BBVA dueño de un 6,3% de Telefónica, y Banco Santander propietaria de un 4,1% de Ferrovial. Para los bancos, puede tener sentido vender activos, incluso en pérdidas si se libera capital.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Yo aún no me he puesto al día desde la tarde de ayer.
> 
> ...



http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12923691/ACUMULACI%C3%93N%20y%20DISTRIBUCI%C3%93N%20by%20Master%20Claca.pdf


----------



## VLADELUI (20 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El Wall Street Journal sugiere un motivo del desplome del Ibex
> 
> La posibilidad de ventas masivas en las participaciones industriales
> 
> ...



En Gestiona Radio un ejperto lo comentaba ayer tarde. La desinversión era un lastre que pesaba sobre el Ibex.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> En Gestiona Radio un ejperto lo comentaba ayer tarde. La desinversión era un lastre que pesaba sobre el Ibex.



estoy de acuerdo , ayer cuando lo comentaba ya era tarde


----------



## murray (20 Abr 2012)

Soy yo? o la web de Yahoo del IBEX no se actualiza desde las 9:48? ya sé que es un poco cutre pero como no tengo ni p. idea es la que consulto :o

INDI.MC Basic Chart | IBEX 35 Stock - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Finance


----------



## VLADELUI (20 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo , ayer cuando lo comentaba ya era tarde



Cuando en los medios se dice que está enfermo, es que está muerto. Asin es MV.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Abr 2012)

ostras, que no ha entrado bankinter por 1.7 cents..... si es que esto de ajustar al céntimo no tiene que ser bueno.... ::

Vamos ibertrolas!!!


----------



## VLADELUI (20 Abr 2012)

Obligados a entenderse o mas bien Repsol está pillada a corto aunque luego gane los pleitos. 
El que con argentinos pernocta expoliado amanece.

Repsol y el Gobierno Kirchner, ¿obligados a entenderse en YPF? | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Abr 2012)

murray dijo:


> Soy yo? o la web de Yahoo del IBEX no se actualiza desde las 9:48? ya sé que es un poco cutre pero como no tengo ni p. idea es la que consulto :o
> 
> INDI.MC Basic Chart | IBEX 35 Stock - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Finance



prueba esta: Ibex 35

Es tiempo real y puedes ver premarket también.


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

En el culibex, estamos en el punto crítico del intradia.

Les recomiendo cautela porque hay riesgo


----------



## Nico (20 Abr 2012)

Me entró la orden en BKT a *3,06.*

No se decidía a llegar hasta ese punto pero, como el Sr. GHKGHK somos formadores de "mercado" cuando nos metemos en BKT. 

Por qué Bankinter y no el tio Botin ?

No me lo pregunten. Culpa de este foro me he hecho adicto al Gin Tonic y ahora pierdo la conciencia durante muchas horas al día. 

Creo que fue por algo de las comisiones y de que era un "entra y sale" rápido pero ahora parece que la voy a seguir para apoyar al *Sr. Janus* (que piensa en rápidos giros).

SL en 2,99 y OLE !


*PD* = Si hubiera entrado en el tiíto Botín iría al doble de ganancia.  El tiíto Botin si que sabe.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En el culibex, estamos en el punto crítico del intradia.
> 
> Les recomiendo cautela porque hay riesgo



viniendo de usted no hacía falta la imagen....pero greacias por la aclaración ::


----------



## Janus (20 Abr 2012)

Si aguanta, la vela de hoy en Repsol es de vuelta. Martillo muy bien definido en aspecto y timming intradiario.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Abr 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Me entró la orden en BKT a *3,06.*
> 
> No se decidía a llegar hasta ese punto pero, como el Sr. GHKGHK somos formadores de "mercado" cuando nos metemos en BKT.
> 
> ...



creo que es buena entrada....la mía no ha entrado (3.04), en mi opinión bankinter va a dar dineros....


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Abr 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Me entró la orden en BKT a *3,06.*
> 
> No se decidía a llegar hasta ese punto pero, como el Sr. GHKGHK somos formadores de "mercado" cuando nos metemos en BKT.
> 
> ...



que agradable volver a verle


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Me entró la orden en BKT a *3,06.*
> 
> No se decidía a llegar hasta ese punto pero, como el Sr. GHKGHK somos formadores de "mercado" cuando nos metemos en BKT.
> 
> ...



Hola Nico, un placer volver a saber de tí


----------



## burbufilia (20 Abr 2012)

Buenas tardes...

Vengo de escuchar radio generalista con el coche en un viernes a mediodía. Se les ha ocurrido argumentar que las bolsas europeas están gripadillas por la incertidumbre (?) de las elecciones generales francesas porque el cambio de poder es probable en favor de los sociatas (los de izquierdas, que en realidad allí todo son sociatas). 

La incertidumbre, para mí, es la pequeña posibilidad de triunfo de la extrema derecha (las elecciones a dos vueltas es lo que tiene), porque son los que dinamitarían el euro en dos tardes y atpc todo. 

Parece que vinieran a decir que la caída en las bolsas es global, en el rollo de "tos estamos igual" (sic). En la entrevista salió un analisto serio (no estaban Juanlu, ni Díez, una pena) argumentando esto. 

En fin, no me creo nada. Si gana Sarko, es el más de lo mismo, y si ganan centroizquierda, ganan los pro-impresora. Tampoco veo mucha incertidumbre ahí. Opiniones? La mía es que no tienen npi de por dónde les corre el viento


----------



## sirpask (20 Abr 2012)

¿A España le conviene una Francia socialista derrochadora ?

Igual sí.


----------



## J-Z (20 Abr 2012)

Serían los siguientes a los que atacarían, la cosa de momento va así: grecia-irlanda-portus-italia-ejpain y le toca a la france la próxima


----------



## burbufilia (20 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> En Gestiona Radio un ejperto lo comentaba ayer tarde. La desinversión era un lastre que pesaba sobre el Ibex.



Ganan en liquidez, pero pierden en calidad relativa de los pasivos al convertir inmovilizado financiero permanente en pasta. No le veo sentido en el contexto de mercado actual, cualquier estrategia bajista ahora mismo debería ser sólo especulativa (por ser tendencial), y no una liquidativa de echar la persiana (rango bajo del ciclo). 

También pierden en la estructura del activo al perder diversificación sectorial. Si en 2007 las ladrilleras (y con ellas, los bancos) intentaron soltar lastre en el ladrillo para entrar en activos industriales; soltar los industriales para mantener el zombi es un sinstenido, una contradicción estratégica. Por suerte, no parece que ésa sea la línea del SAN, que liquidó sus oficinas antes de la caída y está vendiendo el ladrillo de Seseña "a mercado" y no "a orden limitada".


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)

A ver si esta es la subidita buena...


----------



## aitor33 (20 Abr 2012)

Los 7000 están sirviendo de barrera va y vuelve y vuelve a ir y así hasta que se decidan...


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

El intraminuto del culibex tiene mucha debilidad.

Como siempre la clave la tiene el SP. Mi sistema me dice que es probable que pegue un arreón al alza.

Si no fuera así y se girara a la baja, *SALID CORRIENDO COMO ALMA QUE LLEVA EL DIABLO*.


----------



## burbufilia (20 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿A España le conviene una Francia socialista derrochadora ?
> 
> Igual sí.



Sí, es posible.

Aunque, con riesgo a equivocarme porque no comulgo con las propuestas izquierdistas anticrisis, el problema es que la salida española de saneamiento/prodeflación puede ser un espanto si se hace mal. Pero si se hace bien, es la mejor salida posible. 

Creo que el PP no se equivoca en el fin, sino en los medios. La izquierda critica al gobierno desde posiciones ideológicas (este no es el camino), cuando debería hacerlo desde lo técnico (sois unos torpes, coño). La línea correcta de gobierno tendría que haber sido: voy a cumplir con el déficit y mi línea roja es despedir al menor número de gente posible (estilo alemán). Y por cierto, los españoles no somos tan paletos; en eso creo que la gente sería comprensiva en las tijeras. En cambio, la "línea roja" ha sido intentar no tocar a los funcis (servidor, por cierto), ni a los viejunos. Lamentable.


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El intraminuto del culibex tiene mucha debilidad.
> 
> Como siempre la clave la tiene el SP. Mi sistema me dice que es probable que pegue un arreón al alza.
> 
> Si no fuera así y se girara a la baja, *SALID CORRIENDO COMO ALMA QUE LLEVA EL DIABLO*.



De hecho, el que confie en un tirón al alza, en caso de producirse no encontrará un momento con menor riesgo que ahora mismo.

El ratio beneficio vs riesgo es tremendamente favorable ahora (repito, en caso de producirse el tirón al alza)


----------



## Janus (20 Abr 2012)

Muchos días son ya los que el SP viene verde y tras la primera media hora .... se pone rojo de forma que los índices europeos cierran rojo y después en el after se vuelven a poner más rojos por la debilidad usana. Al día siguiente abren rojos y la misma historia.

Este patrón está para que lo cambien.


----------



## aitor33 (20 Abr 2012)

vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)

Que subida más agónica...

es punto a punto

pero nadie dijo que la lucha fuera facil...


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

Largo SP ::::::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> De hecho, el que confie en un tirón al alza, en caso de producirse no encontrará un momento con menor riesgo que ahora mismo.
> 
> El ratio beneficio vs riesgo es tremendamente favorable ahora (repito, en caso de producirse el tirón al alza)



La CNMV está preparando un oficio dirigido a Calopez para solicitar tus datos, avisado quedas )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2012)

A mi no me acaba de gustar como caza la perrita ienso:


Mientras no vea romper ese 7050 no me fiaria yo mucho de la subida ...claro que Mulder apostaba por guanazo..asi que probablemente se rompa al alza


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> A mi no me acaba de gustar como caza la perrita ienso:
> 
> 
> Mientras no vea romper ese 7050 no me fiaria yo mucho de la subida ...*claro que Mulder apostaba por guanazo..asi que probablemente se rompa al alza *



Es un contrarian muy significativo desde luego


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

Esto tiene menos fuerza que el pedo de una vieja.

*Vaaaamos coño.*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Abr 2012)

vamos coooooooooño (sr. Bertok©)


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

En el ibex nos haremos de joro en el lado bajista , solo esperar a que corrija la sobreventa


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esto tiene menos fuerza que el pedo de una vieja.
> 
> *Vaaaamos coño.*



Frena en el 7030...y tantea los 7000 .....en una de esta veremos movimientos fuertes !!! aviso a navegantes !!!

!! ojetes en posicion !! ::

Edito :¿ " sus " habeis fijado en el "horo" ? bajaba y bajaba y ahora sube......

¿ quien va largo ? ojo al ojete ...pa mi que esto lo tiran de golpe y porrazo......diria que estan estado soltando papelito en todo este lateral ienso:

Mulder ¿ como van esas ordenes ? que ve usted en sus volumenes ? mas ventas que compras ¿no? :


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)

Tengo unos gif preparados pero hasta que no se resuelva esto no los pongo...

RESPECT!!


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esto tiene menos fuerza que el pedo de una vieja.
> 
> *Vaaaamos coño.*



Toca retirada.

Fuera con -50USD.


----------



## todos_mienten (20 Abr 2012)

Apuesto por un cierre en 7000 clavados.


----------



## burbufilia (20 Abr 2012)

Es la hora de los vencimientos. Se supone que ahora es cuando pasan cosas raras


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Es la hora de los vencimientos. Se supone que ahora es cuando pasan cosas raras



Ya han sucedido casi todos...


----------



## Gothaus (20 Abr 2012)

Cuando yo decía en Expansión que el Ibex se iba a los 7.500, me equivocaba, y por eso se burlaban de mí y me llamaban oso, bajista y agorero. ¡¡Se ha ido a menos de 6.900!!

Creo que todavía nos quedan un par de añitos de arrastrarnos por las cloacas.


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

Largo en SP


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Largo en SP



Fuera con +75USD


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Abr 2012)

Gothaus dijo:


> Cuando yo decía en Expansión que el Ibex se iba a los 7.500, me equivocaba, y por eso se burlaban de mí y me llamaban oso, bajista y agorero. ¡¡Se ha ido a menos de 6.900!!
> 
> Creo que todavía nos quedan un par de añitos de arrastrarnos por las cloacas.



Eso le pasa por visitar esos tugurios.

Los heraldos del guano _are more than welcomed here_ ::


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

Está complicado hasta el scalping.

El mercado está acojonado, con 4 contratos lo menean para arriba y para abajo.

Cuidado.


----------



## Janus (20 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Largo SP ::::::



Esa no es la colina.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)




----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esa no es la colina.



Lo sé, es puro scalping.


----------



## FranR (20 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


>



Primer nivel tocado


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)




----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esa no es la colina.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)

El ibex lleva recuperando bastante terreno en dos días...humo de momento a medio/largo plazo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Primer nivel tocado



Ya sabia yo que no tardaria usted mucho en asomar las orejas 

!! rotura de puente termico !! ::


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


>



Esperemos que no sea como el infierno de Sísifo. 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Abr 2012)

Maester Fran...¿esas son sus proyecciones trimestrales del chulibex?


----------



## Seren (20 Abr 2012)

El SP no quiere perder el canal alcista. Pobre ibex, no se si le van a dejar tocar fondo o si lo ha tocado ya, vaya agonía, vaya volatilidad, es lo que pasa cuando el mercado lo mueven ataques especulativos y no resultados empresariales, que no hay soportes ni resistencias ni nada.


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> El SP no quiere perder el canal alcista. Pobre ibex, no se si le van a dejar tocar fondo o si lo ha tocado ya, vaya agonía, vaya volatilidad, es lo que pasa cuando el mercado lo mueven ataques especulativos y no resultados empresariales, que no hay soportes ni resistencias ni nada.



El SP se está jugando seguir al alza o visitar a Pandoro en los 1340. 8:


----------



## Janus (20 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esperemos que no sea como el infierno de Sísifo. 8:



El peponito de hoy nos ha valido a los valientes para subir los stops a los puntos de entrada. Me voy a gastar unos euros en unas palomitas porque esto promete ser interesante.

Si hay colina hacia arriba, ya te has pedido 200 pipos en el IBEX. Cuando te quieras dar cuenta, habrá subido otros 200 pipos y entonces ya tendrás el rol de gacela total.


----------



## aitor33 (20 Abr 2012)

Recomendaciones de cara al lunes ¿cerrar cortos o quedarse dentro?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Abr 2012)

Por cierto, ahora misma rueda de prensa post-Consejo de Ministros. Hablan de sanidad.

PD: Aprobado R.D. para ahorrar 7000millones en Sanidad.


----------



## burbujas (20 Abr 2012)

gacela acaba de aprender el horario del precio de liquidación a vencimiento. feliz de la vida me da erróneas y sin saber el motivo desde las 16.45


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)

Hay que asestar un duro golpe...


----------



## FranR (20 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Maester Fran...¿esas son sus proyecciones trimestrales del chulibex?



Usted no ha leído el blog ¿verdad? 

Ergo no ha tenido acceso al conocimiento. Eso le pasa por alternar con las te(u)tonas...preste ATENCION HOMBRE...:ouch:


----------



## Seren (20 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El SP se está jugando seguir al alza o visitar a Pandoro en los 1340. 8:



Y España se juega al GRAN pandoro, porque esta mini corrección que ha hecho el SP en su canal alcista desde octubre 2011 (ahí es nada: lleva nuestro nombre, la interpreto como dudas sobre europa, en concreto de Spain. Si la supera es que se disipan las dudas, o al menos dejamos de ser el ojo del huracán, lo que nos alejaría de los tiburones y llevaría a pensar que hemos tocado suelo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2012)

Bueno, me largo, que al fin y al cabo solo estoy pasando el rato.

que Fran ¿ le temblo la barbilla cuando perdimos esos 7030 ? 

Da gusto ver los todos desde la barrera e irse tranquilamente a 30 minutos del cierre


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El peponito de hoy nos ha valido a los valientes para subir los stops a los puntos de entrada. Me voy a gastar unos euros en unas palomitas porque esto promete ser interesante.
> 
> Si hay colina hacia arriba, ya te has pedido 200 pipos en el IBEX. Cuando te quieras dar cuenta, habrá subido otros 200 pipos y entonces ya tendrás el rol de gacela total.



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

El target del mes todavía no está cubierto pero casi con scalping.

Hay mercado todos los días ::


----------



## faraico (20 Abr 2012)

BUenas tardes!

Me alegra conectarme y ver todo en verde, ya lo avisabamos ayer, momentos de pánico....momento de largos.

aunque ayer cuando me acosté no tenía todas conmigo...hablando con mi novia me dice que vamos a ir el sábado a Pandoro:: Por lo visto es un bar de Sao Paulo...pensé que ser~ia una senhal y metí por mi ojal...pero no...todo en verde, bien, bien...

Y aquí el bar....Pandoro Bar - Bares e Casas Noturnas - Av. Cidade Jardim, 60, Jardim Europa, São Paulo, SP


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Usted no ha leído el blog ¿verdad?
> 
> Ergo no ha tenido acceso al conocimiento. Eso le pasa por alternar con las te(u)tonas...preste ATENCION HOMBRE...:ouch:



Ya lo he visto , pero un si o un no era sufieciente, si quiere un 0 o un 1 para codificarlos  ....menuda reprimenda me he llevado!!

¿¿No irá a poner anuncios calopez style pa llevarse unos loiros??


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Abr 2012)

GUYBRUSH ¿puedes decirme el blog de FranR?


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2012)

Pues yo lo que veo hoy es distribución, al menos en el Stoxx, por cada mínimo arreón al alza que hacen sube un poco el volumen de los leoncios, pero al mismo tiempo sube el volumen leoncio camuflado negativo, llevan todo el día con la misma estrategia, incluso cuando hemos tenido la bajada de mediodía y aun están en ello.

Al cierre europeo más guano, oh! wait a minute, si ya están en ello


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Por cierto, ahora misma rueda de prensa post-Consejo de Ministros. Hablan de sanidad.
> 
> PD: Aprobado R.D. para ahorrar 7000millones en Sanidad.



De p.m. Antes éramos los autónomos sin derecho a enfermar y ahora tampoco pueden los pobres :


FranR dijo:


> Usted no ha leído el blog ¿verdad?
> 
> Ergo *no ha tenido acceso al conocimiento*. Eso le pasa por alternar con las te(u)tonas...preste ATENCION HOMBRE...:ouch:



MV abandona ese cuerpo te lo ordeno!!!

:XX:


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo lo que veo hoy es distribución, al menos en el Stoxx, por cada mínimo arreón al alza que hacen sube un poco el volumen de los leoncios, pero al mismo tiempo sube el volumen leoncio camuflado negativo, llevan todo el día con la misma estrategia, incluso cuando hemos tenido la bajada de mediodía y aun están en ello.
> 
> Al cierre europeo más guano, oh! wait a minute, si ya están en ello



En el culibex se ha visto un proceso de distribución clarísimo pero ha seguido al alza, con mucha debilidad.

Está peligrosísimo.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Abr 2012)

En Japón también tienen un foro y un grupo de foreros que se conjuran para que el Nikkei suba hasta los niveles pre-crisis. Pueden ser todo una inspiración...


----------



## burbufilia (20 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tengo unos gif preparados pero hasta que no se resuelva esto no los pongo...
> 
> RESPECT!!



Creo que hoy toca el del gato rebotando por los aires, hustec ya me entiende


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> De p.m. Antes éramos los autónomos sin derecho a enfermar y ahora tampoco pueden los pobres :



Esa parte me la he perdido :ouch: Pero decía que los parados no pagarán los medicamentos o algo así (no he pillado bien la fórmula)


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Creo que hoy toca el del gato rebotando por los aires, hustec ya me entiende



Eso para el ibex, esa es otra lucha...de la que desisto ::


----------



## davinci (20 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo lo que veo hoy es distribución, al menos en el Stoxx, por cada mínimo arreón al alza que hacen sube un poco el volumen de los leoncios, pero al mismo tiempo sube el volumen leoncio camuflado negativo, llevan todo el día con la misma estrategia, incluso cuando hemos tenido la bajada de mediodía y aun están en ello.



¿Cómo hacen los leones para subir el volumen de forma camuflada?

Gracias.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> GUYBRUSH ¿puedes decirme el blog de FranR?



Lo puso esta mañana (página 102 o 103 creo)


----------



## ghkghk (20 Abr 2012)

ACS con una rentabilidad por dividendo en torno al 13%...


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Esa parte me la he perdido :ouch: Pero decía que los parados no pagarán los medicamentos o algo así (no he pillado bien la fórmula)



De tiempo a la crisis y pagará "to cristo"


----------



## faraico (20 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ACS con una rentabilidad por dividendo en torno al 13%...



y dice usted que es seguro?


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2012)

Sacamos el ultimo ahora que nos vamos a máximos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ACS con una rentabilidad por dividendo en torno al 13%...



Otra batalla perdida con mis amigos....

->Sin perspectivas de crecimiento, dividendo dado=dividendo descontado.
->Dividendo mayor del 7%, huele a chamusquina; del 10% a muerto por enterrar. (o es que los leoncios se han vuelto gilipollas se han olvidado de invertir y nosotros semoh loh listos?)


----------



## ghkghk (20 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Otra batalla perdida con mis amigos....
> 
> ->Sin perspectivas de crecimiento, dividendo dado=dividendo descontado.
> ->Dividendo mayor del 7%, huele a chamusquina; del 10% a muerto por enterrar. (o es que los leoncios se han vuelto gilipollas se han olvidado de invertir y nosotros semoh loh listos?)




Ya, ya. Desde luego. Sólo lo digo por lo ridículo que suena, no que sea interesante.


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Cómo hacen los leones para subir el volumen de forma camuflada?
> 
> Gracias.



Meten operaciones de leoncio pero a lo largo de un espacio corto de tiempo, por ejemplo 5 minutos, si una operación leoncia en el Ibex son unos 100 contratos de golpe, se pueden meter 20 contratos en un minuto, otros 20 al minutos siguiente y así.

La cosa huele peor cuando meten 100 contratos de golpe pero en los 5 minutos siguientes meten 200 contratos distribuyendolos en minutos, incluso lo hacen casi a la vez para despiste total del gacelerío y procurando que el precio suba mientras realizan la operación para que parezca 'bueno'.

En fin, hay muchas y variadas maneras, esta es la forma menos sofisticada de todas ellas.


----------



## burbufilia (20 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ACS con una rentabilidad por dividendo en torno al 13%...



Total...te lo darán en papelitos...

Esto es como si Argentina te diera un 13% anual por su deuda....y pagara con pesos


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Abr 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2012)

leoncios siguen vendedores , que bestia parece que seguiremos bajando por los siglos de los siglos :ouch:


----------



## Xof Dub (20 Abr 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> Buenos días,
> sólo una pequeña advertencia, casi información privilegiada (que la CNMV anda últimamente muy pendiente de la interné) Para todos aquellos apóstoles del guano... sepan que acabo de terminar de rellenar la documentación del broker para ... para ponerme corto yo tb
> En un par de días mi cuenta estará operativa
> 
> he aquí la sabiduría



Ni armaduras ni gaitas... :XX:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (20 Abr 2012)

Ando mirando el blog de Fran.

Fran, si no es mucha curiosidad, ¿los indicadores se basan en una formula de cosecha propia?.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Abr 2012)

bueno, cuando se habla de cervezas, gintonics y diversas formas de pulir plusvis!!!
Yo entreno con una 







Hoy toca última deutsche nacht....


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

BBVA se lanza a vender 27.000 viviendas por mvil | Vivienda | elmundo.es

Como soy accionista de bbva , vamos a darles un poco de publicidad.
Menuda ocurrencia, ahora a vender pisos desde el movil::::


----------



## rbotic statistics (20 Abr 2012)

Parece que hay quien vuelve a creer tras una subida que no llega al 2%... 

No habrá paz para los malvados! 

S2s


----------



## Claca (20 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Yo aún no me he puesto al día desde la tarde de ayer.
> 
> ...



Aquí lo tienes, hamijo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-y2-84.html#post6056248

Y no te pierdas esto, que es muy fácil el bla bla bla, pero el camino se demuestra andando 



Claca dijo:


> Aunque no está completo, vayamos aplicando lo expuesto en el texto sobre la acumulación y distribución:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y aquí el resultado:







Y, por cierto, el MEDIUM en relación al IBEX deja una impresión curiosa... está mucho más fuerte que su hermano mayor a pesar del giro. A corto plazo el IBEX podría recortar distancia, pero a medio plazo los valores de segunda es muy probable que aguanten mejor los envites del mercado.


----------



## rbotic statistics (20 Abr 2012)

Veo que algunos siguen pretendiendo convertir el Juego en Ciencia... dura misión sin duda! 

S2s


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

www.economiadigital.es/es/notices/2...0_millones_mas_en_perdidas_de_unnim_28796.php


Vaya indigestion. Menos mal que FG ha exprimido bien al frob. Espero que en mexico y turquia vaya bien el negocio


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Abr 2012)

Muy importante que el ibex, el lunes cierre por encima de los 7100 ptos (y para eso, sería importante, que durante el intradia superase los 7060 ptos de fibo de 2ª estructura en velas de 5 minutos). A ver, hemos comprado en buena zona (el stop en la cifra maldita, aunque sean 300 pipos más abajo), sabemos el límite del infierno (esos 6700, no hay que ni asomarse..pq os repito, nos vamos sí o sí a los 5700 y después piano piano en mucho recorrido a los 2900 ptos, pero eso, primero tiene que ocurrir, y no ha ocurrido. El que no haya entrado, o sabe mucho, o quiere coger el mínimo de muy corto plazo al tick, y eso es chungo, porque es come estar delante del portero, apuntar justo justo a la escuadra en vez de a un lado, y que sí, si lo marcas, aplausos y gloria, pero te puede dar en la escuadra y ocasión pérdida (de todas formas, los suelos bien hechos, suelen dar 2ª oportunidades y a veces mejores). Algo así, pudo pasarme hoy, entendía (y lo comenté aquí el miércoles) que ibamos a tener un par de sustos, pero que el vencimiento el etxx50 como siempre, marca la señal (el lunes también es un día importante, los días siguientes suelen marcar un poco la tendencia del próximo vencimiento), pero había que haber entrado en la vela martillo justo antes del vencimiento puro y duro, no ser quisquillosamente preciso.
Bueno, si me acuerdo y tal, comentamos pijaditas estos días.


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

www.finanzas.com/noticias/economia/2012-04-19/707320_banco-espana-propone-nuevo-indice.html


¿IRS? Pues si que lo ve negro


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Muy importante que el ibex, el lunes cierre por encima de los 7100 ptos (y para eso, sería importante, que durante el intradia superase los 7060 ptos de fibo de 2ª estructura en velas de 5 minutos). A ver, hemos comprado en buena zona (el stop en la cifra maldita, aunque sean 300 pipos más abajo), sabemos el límite del infierno (esos 6700, no hay que ni asomarse..pq os repito, nos vamos sí o sí a los 5700 y después piano piano en mucho recorrido a los 2900 ptos, pero eso, primero tiene que ocurrir, y no ha ocurrido. El que no haya entrado, o sabe mucho, o quiere coger el mínimo de muy corto plazo al tick, y eso es chungo, porque es come estar delante del portero, apuntar justo justo a la escuadra en vez de a un lado, y que sí, si lo marcas, aplausos y gloria, pero te puede dar en la escuadra y ocasión pérdida (de todas formas, los suelos bien hechos, suelen dar 2ª oportunidades y a veces mejores). Algo así, pudo pasarme hoy, entendía (y lo comenté aquí el miércoles) que ibamos a tener un par de sustos, pero que el vencimiento el etxx50 como siempre, marca la señal (el lunes también es un día importante, los días siguientes suelen marcar un poco la tendencia del próximo vencimiento), pero había que haber entrado en la vela martillo justo antes del vencimiento puro y duro, no ser quisquillosamente preciso.
> Bueno, si me acuerdo y tal, comentamos pijaditas estos días.



ANHQV, yo no he entrado en posiciones "largas" (más allá del scalping).

El motivo es que el SP continua con su figura intacta (unos dirán que de consolidación antes de seguir subiendo y otros dirán (por ahora lo veo así) que está formando techo).

Además este finde tenemos "erecciones" en la France. Parace que ganará Hollande y esto se puede recibir con duras caídas porque tendremos a la 2ª economía uropeda (Francia) claramente enfrentada con la 1º economía uropeda (Alemania). Parece que se va a habé un follón ::.

Desde un punto de vista técnico, no seré yo el que persiga la primera vela vede del culibex para montarme y decir que "ésta es la buena".

Dependemos del SP más que nunca y me ando con mucho cuidado porque en timeframe diario el MACD está cortado a la baja respecto al 0 y respecto a su media móvil. Es cierto que el histograma se está acortando pero es en estas situaciones cuando, si no es capaz de volver a cortarlo al alza, se producen la mayores caidas por la "energía cinética" que acumula el movimiento.

Puede pasar cualquier cosa pero al menos en el SP el desenlace está muy cerca.

Si se confirma el movimiento al alza, entraré muy fuerte y a disfrutar el viaje. Nunca me gustó disfrutar de los primeros leuros ::

Respecto a lo que indicar de los suelos bien hechos, de estoy de acuerdo pero en esta ocasión no esperaré esa confirmación. Me vale con entrar en la primera señal.

Estamos preparados y dispuestos.




Suerte


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ANHQV, yo no he entrado en posiciones "largas" (más allá del scalping).
> 
> El motivo es que el SP continua con su figura intacta (unos dirán que de consolidación antes de seguir subiendo y otros dirán (por ahora lo veo así) que está formando techo).
> 
> ...



Bertok, ya comentaré pq me tengo que ir, pero en realidad, hay que hacer como tú lo haces, esperando siempre confirmación u objetivos activados. Si que es cierto, que a veces no está de más probar la gloria (no en todas partes, pero si en 3-4 posiciones anuales muy puntuales. Por simple ley de probabilidad, sin juegas con stops, puedes joderte un poco, pero con que entre una bien...). De todas formas, la regla número 1 es esperar la señal, y por ahora no la hay, si intiuciones que ya comentaremos.


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bertok, ya comentaré pq me tengo que ir, pero en realidad, hay que hacer como tú lo haces, esperando siempre confirmación u objetivos activados. Si que es cierto, que a veces no está de más probar la gloria (no en todas partes, pero si en 3-4 posiciones anuales muy puntuales. Por simple ley de probabilidad, sin juegas con stops, puedes joderte un poco, pero con que entre una bien...). De todas formas, la regla número 1 es esperar la señal, y por ahora no la hay, si intiuciones que ya comentaremos.



Esos riesgos los asumo en la operaciones de scalping. En esta ocasión no me lo puedo permitir porque voy a entrar demasiado fuerte.

En un movimiento como el actual, necesito la confirmación porque la volatilidad te deja en pelotas.

Estamos en ello.


----------



## ponzi (20 Abr 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/economia/noti...eguir-adelante-con-el-pelotazo-de-Castor.html


Alaa pelotazo para acs. Unos pocos milloncejos mas para asaltar iberdrola


----------



## sirpask (20 Abr 2012)

Documental Comprar, tirar, comprar en la 2, para los que estén aburridos.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (20 Abr 2012)

De vez en cuando y mas un novato como yo debe subirse el ego colgandose alguna medalla que otra. Despues de mi primer gran exito "_el hundimiento de apple_" (del cual me gustaria saber si alguien ha sacado partido bajista) 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6123822-post1808.html

llega "_Euro-Dollar, 132-134, camina o revienta_"


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6118727-post1701.html

Para que vea la gente que aqui en este hilo hasta el mas tonto hace relojes 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Abr 2012)

pizza en lugar de moda
chicas muy guapas y bien vestiditas
mas birras
absenta
en el hotel con otra birra


Alemania nos da veinte patadas en la boca.
Más barato todo (menos gasolina y mi experiencia) y sueldos más altos.....


es que somos gilipollas


que no falte

RESPECT THE GILIPOLLAS


EDIT: que no falte el apunte....yo creí que estaba en un hotel serio...pero llego al hotel y hay una especie de lounge lleno de maduras (no digo maduritas para no caer en el error de pensar en la apeticibilidad sexual que puedan causar en varón joven y pudiente como yo) y WTF travelos a tutiplén. Por el amor de dios ande me metido estos dias!Había pensado, viendo desde fuera el ambiente que había, llenos de _mujeres_ en tomarme algo, pa curiosear y tal. Pero al entrar y ver el percal ..... room xxx please.... ::


----------



## 5megas (21 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> pizza en lugar de moda
> chicas muy guapas y bien vestiditas
> mas birras
> absenta
> ...




juassssssssss tenga cuidado , lo seres luz pueden llegar a ser peligrosos.


----------



## Nico (21 Abr 2012)

*Cómo pasé de IGNORANTE a ADICTO 
Por Nico para Burbuja.info*

Quiero dejar testimonio de mi caida... para peor cuando uno "cae" se supone que lo hace de una posición superior a una inferior.

En mi caso -para mayor oprobio- mi caida es, desde la ignorancia a la adicción. Todo muy triste.

Hace varios meses atrás (supongo que fue durante mi mes sábatico de permanencia en este foro diabólico -no el foro, el tema-) supe ver discurrir a los foreros más selectos acerca de las virtudes de diferentes Gins, aguas tónicas y cuestiones vinculadas.

En su momento no presté atención al tema porque, salvo champagne, vino y bourbon (mi amigo Jack Daniels) no tengo gusto por otras bebidas alcohólicas. Incluso soy muy moderado en los consumos citados.

Una noche, en la casa de un amigo me pasan un vaso con una bebida no identificada y, al beberla sentí que un angel me acariciaba la garganta... poco después el mismo Dios me acarició la cabeza para terminar la experiencia en un estallido de sensaciones placenteras y maravillosas.

- Qué me han dado ? -pregunté extasiado y tartamudeante-
- Gin Tonic... y del bueno porque lo hice con Bombay Sapphire.

No tenía idea qué era el "Bombay Sapphire" pero, continué bebiendo esa bebida mágica hasta que la botella azul quedó vacía.

Como soy un tipo respetuoso, al día siguiente compré DOS. Una para devolver a mi amigo y la otra para intentar descubrir si había sido drogado de algún modo oculto o, lo que había probado era real.

Experimenté con las dosis apropiadas de limón, tónica y gin y la experiencia se repitió una y otra y otra y otra vez.

Me había convertido en un adicto al GIN TONIC.

*Maldito Maese Pollastre.
Puerco y depravado Guybrush_Threepwood.
Infame foro del "Ibex35"*

Donde pensé que sólo había dejado mi billetera en las manzanas de Don Botín resultó ser que también perdí mi alma en los embriagadores vapores del GIN TONIC.

Luego, mientras descendía por los infiernos de las acciones en caída y el alcohol, he probado otros gins (no todos se consiguen por estos lados) aunque, mi primer amor sigue siendo el predilecto por ahora.

Las azules botellas del Bombay pueblan mi casa y ocupan estantes... en los supermercados corro a la sección de licores y, lloro desesperadamente cuando no lo encuentro.

Tomo Beefeater o Tanqueray como sustitutos cuando mi predilecto no está en venta. Compro botellas de tónica y limones al por mayor y, cada día, disfruto de uno o dos vasos de esta maldicion diabólica.

Y aquí me tienen... esperando que Bertok tome la colina, viendo a Janus reclamar por el feroz rebote del mercado, con unos miles de acciones de BKT en el bolsillo y decenas de botellas de Bombay guardadas en mi alacena como prevención del cierre de las importaciones o la posible expulsión de este condenado país de la lista de naciones civilizadas.

Todo ha sido culpa vuestra !!

Jamás había hecho daño a nadie !!

Mi mayor travesura era robar unas manzanitas -hecho imperceptible y simpático- del jardín del Tío Botín.

Era un feliz ignorante y ahora soy un ADICTO.

Vuestra es la culpa !!




===

Un saludo a todos los cumpas del hilo. Los leo cada vez que puedo y, como verán, cuando el mercado se acerca a puntos de interés, aparezco para ver si puedo rapiñar unos eurillos para pagar el vicio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Abr 2012)

LOL groink-groink LOL


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2012)

Para alegrar la mañana ::

¿Pánico? Repsol, Ibex… Esto aun no ha comenzado. Viene el “Papelón” - Lleno de Energía - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para alegrar la mañana ::
> 
> ¿Pánico? Repsol, Ibex… Esto aun no ha comenzado. Viene el “Papelón” - Lleno de Energía - Cotizalia.com



Mierda!! las noticias, llevaba tiempo hablando bien en AT de Jazztel (pocos me han hecho una estructura de dilatación de 3 estructuras menores en alcismo como este valor, aunque si hay unos cuantos valores que lo han hecho en bajismo, y una posible o hipoteticamente posible que explicaré esta tarde que podría darse en el ibex en el corto plazo (sin aparecer 2ª y 3ª). Pues eso, qué putada con las noticias:
Jazztel presume de msculo en medio de las cadas del mercado - Cotizalia.com
Definitivamente, hay que cerrar la posición de Jazztel..(a mi el conocimiento del ascensorista de Rockefeller (en esa famosa anécdota, bueno, no sé si era ascensorista, botones o limpiabotas, sé que era algo de eso) me equivalía o era superior al becario pringanoticias de finde de los cotizalia (y eso que tiene un buen tío analizando el mercado), expansión, eleconomista etc etc).


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para alegrar la mañana ::
> 
> ¿Pánico? Repsol, Ibex… Esto aun no ha comenzado. Viene el “Papelón” - Lleno de Energía - Cotizalia.com



totalmente de acuerdo , estoy revisando el ibex y veo que podemos seguir guaneando sin problemas hasta que encontremos el suelo que es cero 

no sin tonterias no merece la pena buscar el rebote en el ibex


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Abr 2012)

ese grafico no se ve , pero uno se hace una idea de como de entrelazados estan muchas cotizadas , me imagino vendiendose entre ellos :baba: 

y los putos gringos que se estan debilitando cada ves mas :baba:

a todo esto el sector bancos del eurostoxx cerca de su soportazo zona 85 pero claro los soportes se pueden romper y sus indicadores en semanal tienen mala pinta o buena , babas y mas babas :baba:


----------



## sirpask (21 Abr 2012)




----------



## Nico (21 Abr 2012)

Esto va a saltar para arriba como leche hervida. Janus y yo nos encontraremos para los festejos en New York (llego el 29/4 maestro, puede ir armando agenda) y Bertok dudará de entrar hasta que la colina quede tan lejos que ya ni valga la pena el viaje.

*(*) Disclaimer:* Esta percepción del mercado se realiza bajo fuertes dosis de Gin Tonic. No adopte decisiones en base a la misma en ningún caso.


----------



## The Hellion (21 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno, imagino que se la recomprará al precio que dictamine el Tribunal de Tasaciones argentino :rolleye: Así que los cacahuetes que entran por los que salen...



Le van a salir caros los cacahuetes a Repsol, según esta noticia. 



> Según los analistas de S&P, a Eskenazi se le garantizaba por contrato el pago del préstamo con los dividendos de YPF. En su interpretación, si YPF va a dejar de pagar dividendos, al incumplir esa obligación, el llamado “Supplemental Agreement” entre Repsol y los Eskenazi establece la obligación de Repsol de adquirir la deuda remanente de los bancos, adquirir todas las acciones de YPF de los Eskenazi al precio de adquisición y pagar una “termination fee” de 500 millones de dólares a los Eskenazi. Conviene resaltar que Repsol niega cualquier tipo de responsabilidad en este punto. Va a haber trabajo con los abogados españoles.



Pues parece que Repsol firmó un contrato en el que se comprometía a devolver almendras marconas por cada cacahuete que entrase...

Creo que alguna vez ya he soltado este discursito, pero de verdad que no entiendo a los departamentos jurídicos de las empresas españolas de medianas a grandes que operan en el extranjero. 

Aceptan cláusulas de arbitraje con una alegría digna de mejor causa. Es verdad que a los que estudiamos derecho hace ya unos añitos nos contaron en la facultad que el arbitraje era una cosa muy moderna y muy guay, ágil y muy preferible a la resolución judicial de controversias, lenta y farragosa. Lo que no nos dijeron (pero coño, para eso están la experiencia) es que los árbitros hacen lo que les sale de los ******** sobre todo en los arbitrajes de equidad, aunque también en los de derecho, y que la agilidad pasa por el hecho de que los laudos son, básicamente, inapelables. Y, ale, ahí se lanzan las empresas a aceptar arbitrajes en la Cámara de Comercio Internacional de París, donde las empresas españolas tienen grandes contactos, :XX:.

Conclusión: cada parte nombra a su árbitro (a veces, los de aquí, buscan a alguien "con prestigio" en vez de a alguien con la cara más dura que el cemento armado), los dos árbitros nombran al presidente (y si no hay acuerdo, lo nombra la Cámara abovementioned) y ya está montada la tragedia. Para cuando la empresa española se da cuenta, le han metido un rejón de muerte, tiene que pagar los gastos (y los árbitros consumen más que un Bugatti Veyron) y de pronto se acuerda de la opción de recurrir a los tribunales nacionales la ejecución del laudo por manifiesta arbitrariedad (¡ay, pringados! ¿No querías agilidad y rapidez? Ahí la tienes. No puedes recurrir; bueno sí puedes, tus abogados cobrarán más y tu tardarás un poco más en pagar el laudo, pero pagarás. Encima, nadie se molestará en tratar de averiguar qué ha pasado, y la noticia será "Tribunal Superior condena a XX a pagar a YY". 

Y sí, las parrafadas anteriores van por lo que le ha pasado a Euskaltel esta semana. Pero es que, según la cita anterior, Repsol también ha aceptado una de esas cláusulas enterradas en el medio de los contratos a las que no se da importancia, olvidándose de que son contratos innominados y que casi siempre acaban siendo interpretados por juristas anglos; si las cosas se ponen malamente, Repsol tendrá que pagar esas cifras. Y todo por la manía de no leer y de no pelear en contra de esas cláusulas secundarias, que en el fondo son una especie de lotería que suele imponer la contraparte espabilada. 

Y pasa constantemente, incluso con agencias públicas que luego escriben cartas diciendo "Estamos absolutamente decepcionados con que se pretenda aplicar esa cláusula (que firmamos, bueno, eso no lo dicen)". 

Señores, que mientras España no tenga un montón de gente repartida por los centros de decisión y de poder de todo el mundo, a la que poder llamar para tratar de nivelar el terreno de juego en los laudos y dictámenes jurídicos, no se puede actuar pensando que las dos partes están en pie de igualdad, porque no es así. 

Repsol probablemente va a pagar hasta por la nariz, porque cuando empezará a leer hasta la última coma los contratos que firmó es ahora. Y ahora ya es tarde. Si le estaba básicamente regalando un tercio de la empresa a los Eskenazi, seguramente podría haber obviado la cláusula de recompra en caso de que Repsol dejase de ser el mayoritario. Pero como formaba parte del clausulado estándar, y en principio, no se tiene intención de dejar de pagar dividendos ni de desprenderse de YPF, y si vendemos YPF dentro de muchos años ya veremos qué pasa, pues se acepta la cláusula y ya está; lo único que se discute es el precio. 

Ahí están las consecuencias.


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Esto va a saltar para arriba como leche hervida. Janus y yo nos encontraremos para los festejos en New York (llego el 29/4 maestro, puede ir armando agenda) y Bertok dudará de entrar hasta que la colina quede tan lejos que ya ni valga la pena el viaje.
> 
> *(*) Disclaimer:* Esta percepción del mercado se realiza bajo fuertes dosis de Gin Tonic. No adopte decisiones en base a la misma en ningún caso.



El viaje será duro pero estoy preparado ::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Abr 2012)

los indicadores de los gringos en diario se estan girando , y se ve como el precio se encuentra atrapado entre una alcista y el central de bollinger que pasa casi horizontal por los 1390-1395 .

en el ibex la cosa esta clara cortos o mantenerse al margen , largos ni tocarlos .

probablemente el reboton llegara en los 5300


----------



## burbujadetrufas (21 Abr 2012)

Me atrevo a intervenir en el hilo para pedir consejo, nunca he invertido en bolsa, pero resulta que mi mujer ha heredado unas 2000 acciones de BBV (y otro paquete variado con muy pocas acciones variadas: Repsol etc, pero cosa de muy poco), el tema es qué hacer: vender o aguantar... el dinero no nos hace falta, pero lo que leo me da poca confianza en el futuro próximo... tampoco tenemos problema en vender al precio que sea, ni siquiera sabemos a cuanto fueron compradas las acciones de marras...


----------



## mcd (21 Abr 2012)

¿sera a la griega?

¿Pánico? Repsol, Ibex… Esto aún no ha comenzado. Viene el “Papelón” - Lleno de Energía - Cotizalia.com


----------



## patilltoes (21 Abr 2012)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Me atrevo a intervenir en el hilo para pedir consejo, nunca he invertido en bolsa, pero resulta que mi mujer ha heredado unas 2000 acciones de BBV (y otro paquete variado con muy pocas acciones variadas: Repsol etc, pero cosa de muy poco), el tema es qué hacer: vender o aguantar... el dinero no nos hace falta, pero lo que leo me da poca confianza en el futuro próximo... tampoco tenemos problema en vender al precio que sea, ni siquiera sabemos a cuanto fueron compradas las acciones de marras...



Yo me quedaria con el papel e iria cobrando los dividendos. Solo de BBVA:

2000*0.40€/año = 800€. Que no esta mal.

Venderlo ahora seria con un precio de risa. En mi opinion BBVA es uno de los 3 bancos que no quebrara (+Santander y La Caixa) y tampoco veo el meterse prisas con una cartera heredada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Abr 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Esto va a saltar para arriba como leche hervida. Janus y yo nos encontraremos para los festejos en New York (llego el 29/4 maestro, puede ir armando agenda) y Bertok dudará de entrar hasta que la colina quede tan lejos que ya ni valga la pena el viaje.
> 
> *(*) Disclaimer:* Esta percepción del mercado se realiza bajo fuertes dosis de Gin Tonic. No adopte decisiones en base a la misma en ningún caso.



hoyga no me olvide, que voy con mis ibertrolas parriba desde 3,51€ con un hogo puesto en sus señorias para ver donde se dan la vuelta y el otro hacia abajo para evitar que el sr. bertok me enchufe con la bayoneta por el culo.... ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Abr 2012)

Buenos días... 

Espero que no se tome a mal este post, pero creo que estamos llegando (o ya hemos llegado ienso a un punto, que puede ser muy importante para el futuro económico de cadauno. Los análisis técnicos de Claca o ANHQV, los análisis del Dr. Mulder o Maese lô, así como los sistemas de Bertok o Janus, o análisis fundamentales de Ponzi o Votin son impagables, y creo que no podemos radiar en directo entradas a mercado de 10k€ o de 50k€ así como así.

Si, habéis entendido bien, creo que tendríamos que resucitar la casa de campo. Podríamos dejar el hilo tal y como está, pero entradas fuertes o estudios de sistemas propios creo que tendríamos que tratarlos con más privacidad. Hablo de 10-20 posts máximos diarios en la casa de campo, si no el leerlo todo seria imposible.

Habría que dar nuevas altas. Espero respuestas.

Saludos...

PD: Aprovecho el post para hacerle una pregunta muy directa Maese lô: El dia 9 de marzo de 2009, fue un dia excepcional en su sistema? Puede analizarlo todavía o no guarda registros? Se vió tan claro que era "el rebote"? Gracias adelantadas!

PD2: He pensado en resucitar la casa de campo, porque he pensado en una posibilidad que sería "la hostia"


----------



## patilltoes (21 Abr 2012)

Hezo ke eh?, un fhoro privao?


----------



## patilltoes (21 Abr 2012)

La verdad es que eso de cantar las operacion, tal y como esta el patio, pues si que da algo de cosa. Pero no se.


----------



## JoaquinR (21 Abr 2012)

¡Por favor, no nos dejen a las gacelas-lurker a ciegas! Lo crean o no, hay mucha gente que les lee sin postear


----------



## sirpask (21 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Espero que no se tome a mal este post, pero creo que estamos llegando (o ya hemos llegado ienso a un punto, que puede ser muy importante para el futuro económico de cadauno. Los análisis técnicos de Claca o ANHQV, los análisis del Dr. Mulder o Maese lô, así como los sistemas de Bertok o Janus, o análisis fundamentales de Ponzi o Votin son impagables, y creo que no podemos radiar en directo entradas a mercado de 10k€ o de 50k€ así como así.
> 
> ...




yo creo que es más sencillo; se da a Claca y Cia permisos de insertar mensajes en un hilo con chincheta en el foro de bolsa y que las graficas, explicaciones y premoliciones se escriban allí y aquí sólo se linke a esos post en el otro hilo o se copien los gráficos.

En esté hilo he aprendido algo increible ... Una sesión de bolsa puede ser radiada o comentada como sí fuera una Madrid Barsa ... no le falta emoción.

"leones acumulando contratos, troceandolos para subir la volatilidad, se disponen a convertir el techo anterior en un suelo ... y ohhhh!! Otra vez don guano ha conseguido salvarse del gol"


----------



## Arminio_borrado (21 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Espero que no se tome a mal este post, pero creo que estamos llegando (o ya hemos llegado ienso a un punto, que puede ser muy importante para el futuro económico de cadauno. Los análisis técnicos de Claca o ANHQV, los análisis del Dr. Mulder o Maese lô, así como los sistemas de Bertok o Janus, o análisis fundamentales de Ponzi o Votin son impagables, y creo que no podemos radiar en directo entradas a mercado de 10k€ o de 50k€ así como así.
> 
> ...



¿Qué es la casa de campo?.

Yo solo conozco la de Madrid. : 

Por cierto, no has mencionado a FranR. Imperdonable 

Edito: Ni a Guybrush.


----------



## ponzi (21 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Espero que no se tome a mal este post, pero creo que estamos llegando (o ya hemos llegado ienso a un punto, que puede ser muy importante para el futuro económico de cadauno. Los análisis técnicos de Claca o ANHQV, los análisis del Dr. Mulder o Maese lô, así como los sistemas de Bertok o Janus, o análisis fundamentales de Ponzi o Votin son impagables, y creo que no podemos radiar en directo entradas a mercado de 10k€ o de 50k€ así como así.
> 
> ...



Solo llevo desde octubre.¿Como funciona la CDC?


----------



## Janus (21 Abr 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Esto va a saltar para arriba como leche hervida. Janus y yo nos encontraremos para los festejos en New York (llego el 29/4 maestro, puede ir armando agenda) y Bertok dudará de entrar hasta que la colina quede tan lejos que ya ni valga la pena el viaje.
> 
> *(*) Disclaimer:* Esta percepción del mercado se realiza bajo fuertes dosis de Gin Tonic. No adopte decisiones en base a la misma en ningún caso.



Cómete una buena pasta italiana en Boerun Hill y en Carroll Gardens. Disfruta de Prospect Park que es mejor que Central Park.
Haz alguna salida nocturna por Meatpacking District y tómate un buen brunch por la zona St John Divine.

Pero sobre todo piérdete por la zona de Union Square y Washington Square, por esas calles que bordean Chelsea, SOHO y Nolita. Cerca del segundo parque, hay una cancha de baloncesto donde los se juegan unos partidos callejeros cojonudos (de lo más nativo que uno se puede encontrar en NYC). Aprovecha a zamparte algo majo en Magnolia que te cae cerquita de ahí.

Y si te gusta, date el gustazo de visitar la Biblioteca así como Bryant Park (no te lleves las sillas del parque!). Si eres tío Apple, ya sabes que han abierto un espacio de 2.500 m2 en Grand Central Station.

Colgarás alguna foto cruzando el puente de Brooklyn y una vista del Pier 17, no?.

Qué envidia, en verano voy yo, intentaré que sea un 1 mes.


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Espero que no se tome a mal este post, pero creo que estamos llegando (o ya hemos llegado ienso a un punto, que puede ser muy importante para el futuro económico de cadauno. Los análisis técnicos de Claca o ANHQV, los análisis del Dr. Mulder o Maese lô, así como los sistemas de Bertok o Janus, o análisis fundamentales de Ponzi o Votin son impagables, y creo que no podemos radiar en directo entradas a mercado de 10k€ o de 50k€ así como así.
> 
> ...



Cuenta conmigo.

Yo soy pobre pero voy apalancado con CFDs


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2012)

JoaquinR dijo:


> ¡Por favor, no nos dejen a las gacelas-lurker a ciegas! Lo crean o no, hay mucha gente que les lee sin postear



Si nos haces caso, vas a perder hasta los dientes ::


----------



## ponzi (21 Abr 2012)

Estoy ojeando las cuentas de ENAGAS. Estan bastante bien.Tienen margenes brutos superiores al 60% y de forma constante en el tiempo.Disponen en caja de 1427 mill (43% de su capitalizacion bursatil).Gastan poco en personal y amortizan bastante. Su unico lastre es su deuda,pero si quieren podrian pagar la mitad de su deuda con su caja.Un precio buenisimo de entrada seria 11,6.Lo que no se,,,el Estado tiene una participacion no?No estoy demasiado a favor de tenerlos de compañeros de viaje.Alguien conoce la empresa por dentro?como veis su grafico?


----------



## credulo (21 Abr 2012)

Biueno, esta semana he hecho un poco de cresting y he perdido lo ganado las dos últimas semanas.

El ibex lo veo muy débil, el canal bajista del último mes lo veo intacto. Sin embargo, me cuesta creer que pierda los mínimos de 2009 sin amagar rebote. Creo que si el resto de indices nos dejan deberíamos rebotar.


----------



## TIPOA (21 Abr 2012)

JoaquinR dijo:


> ¡Por favor, no nos dejen a las gacelas-lurker a ciegas! Lo crean o no, hay mucha gente que les lee sin postear



YA somos 2 .......os leo TODOS LOS DIAS


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2012)

credulo dijo:


> Biueno, esta semana he hecho un poco de cresting y he perdido lo ganado las dos últimas semanas.
> 
> El ibex lo veo muy débil, el canal bajista del último mes lo veo intacto. Sin embargo, me cuesta creer que pierda los mínimos de 2009 sin amagar rebote. Creo que si el resto de indices nos dejan deberíamos rebotar.



Vigila el SP, ahí está la clave.

Si vamos a contracorriente del SP, aunque pilles la tendencia buena en cualquier momento la volatilidad hace que te puedas comer un 3% en contra.


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿Qué es la casa de campo?.
> 
> Yo solo conozco la de Madrid. :
> 
> ...



Es otro lugar lleno de putas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## patilltoes (21 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy ojeando las cuentas de ENAGAS. Estan bastante bien.Tienen margenes brutos superiores al 60% y de forma constante en el tiempo.Disponen en caja de 1427 mill (43% de su capitalizacion bursatil).Gastan poco en personal y amortizan bastante. Su unico lastre es su deuda,pero si quieren podrian pagar la mitad de su deuda con su caja.Un precio buenisimo de entrada seria 11,6.Lo que no se,,,el Estado tiene una participacion no?No estoy demasiado a favor de tenerlos de compañeros de viaje.Alguien conoce la empresa por dentro?como veis su grafico?



El SEPI (estado) tiene un 10 o 20%, yo estoy dentro y amplie hace un tiempo. Vaca lechera junto con REE.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (21 Abr 2012)

Quizas sea esta la noticia excusa para el posible rebote.

Ademas al SP le viene que ni de perlas para formar la bull trap despues de la correccion que se han marcado este mes;si se ha recaudado ese cortafuegos, lejos de ser una instrumento de cautela, un elemento apaciguador, tal cantidad de pasta que podria estar en otro lado, 

El G-20 dará más de 300.000 millones al FMI, según fuentes | Negocios | Reuters
.


----------



## ponzi (21 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> El SEPI (estado) tiene un 10 o 20%, yo estoy dentro y amplie hace un tiempo. Vaca lechera junto con REE.



Esta mejor gestionada enagas que ree.Tienen mas caja y utilizan menos mano de obra.No me gusta nada que el estado tenga una participacion (Al final se terminan colando demasiados politicos que ya sabemos como les gusta lo ajeno). Al menos enagas al pagar menos por su mano de obra indirectamente es probable que tenga menos chorizos dentro. Ademas el hecho de que ahorren dinero año a año significa que tienen mas aprecio por sus accionistas.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (21 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es otro lugar lleno de putas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Ah. Entiendo. Pues no es problema. En peores tugurios he estado .

Pues siempre que no os importe, si me podeis decir por donde cae, pues estupendo.


----------



## ponzi (21 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta mejor gestionada enagas que ree.Tienen mas caja y utilizan menos mano de obra.No me gusta nada que el estado tenga una participacion (Al final se terminan colando demasiados politicos que ya sabemos como les gusta lo ajeno). Al menos enagas al pagar menos por su mano de obra indirectamente es probable que tenga menos chorizos dentro. Ademas el hecho de que ahorren dinero año a año significa que tienen mas aprecio por sus accionistas.



Enagas,ree,inditex y Telefonica son las empresas con margenes mas altos del ibex


----------



## Felix (21 Abr 2012)

Yo llevo semanas en el bunker esperando la senal de bertok por la radio y afilando la bayoneta si ahora cambian de canal de emision me la lian.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Abr 2012)

Bueno peña, vamos a ver como pienso que estamos y que podemos hacer..
Este es el escenario básico de partida, pienso:





Vamos a ver donde podríamos hacer un suelo explicable en breve por AT:
Las estructuras de dilatación se forman uniendo el 61,8% de la estructura con el máximo de la primera de las 3 que la forman. Por ejemplo, veamos esta del Dax :





Pues bien, a veces, podemos proyectar la misma aunque no se hayan realizado las 3 estructuras que engloba, simplemente con una (digamos que las estructuras serían virtualmente sin ajustes por una caída acelerada). Eso es lo que podemos proyectar en esta última bajada del ibex, uniendo el 61,8% de la misma (en verde más grueso) con el final de la primera estructura (verde más fino) y ahí podremos ver un poco la zona "límite" de caída que sería la zona de los 6625 +-.





Que conclusión saco: si estamos haciendo un suelo, una W o un HCH invertido (esa C es la que espera tb algunos y tiene lógica) o algo parecido, deberíamos asistir a jornadas de alta volatilidad, con una jornada clave en donde aparecerá una vela de larga onda inferior (un martillo con fuerte sombre) o algo similar. Eso podría suceder si se acerca a los 6700 y durante el intradia los rebaja hasta esa zona de 6625 +- y cierra por encima de esos 6700 (qué nunca cierre por debajo de los 6700, sería fundamental para el devenir del ibex). Esa vela la forman las manos fuertes (las gacelas no pueden provocar esa volatilidad y son jornadas con mucho volumen) y significa que unas manos fuertes han intentando sucumbir al mercado y otras (más poderosas) o las mismas (eso lo hizo el Santander varias veces) en la misma jornada voltean la fuerza bajista de la sesión. Bueno, pues eso, no me enrollo, pero es una posibilidad, si busca un suelo inferior y testear esos 6700 aún bajando de ese nivle psicológico durante la sesión si llega a darse esa sesión (no tendría pq aproximarse aunque si sería bueno poner un stop en los 6880 por si testear la zona de los 6700).
Nada, la dejo por si os sirve como una referencia más.


----------



## Cantor (21 Abr 2012)

uf, con lo que se aprende y se ríe uno aquí y me van a dejar fuera... bueno, lo entiendo, no aporto nada al hilo y además no invierto en bolsa (aunque estaba esperando a ver a partir de mayo o bien julio-agosto, que estaré menos liado de trabajo, ponerme en serio).

De verdad que lo entiendo, y lo que ustedes dan gratis nadie puede reclamárselo, y como bien insinúan hay cosas que sin saber quién escucha es más prudente no decirlas, pero eso no quita que a mí me venga fatal, en fin...

Por si sirve de algo, GT y chinito, soy paisano!!!! mr honorable, estuve varios años viviendo en valencia!! y si quieren puedo contar chistes (gráficos y gifs no, yo soy más tradicional) o incluso anécdotas de mis viajes de trabajo para deleite de mr pollastre, sr ponzi, todavía agradezco su link al libro de cárpatos, sra pecata puedo escribir sin faltas de hortojrafía, anhqv también le agradezco sus respuestas a mis inquietudes eurusd (tengo dólares de un pago de la empresa), así que si alguno se quiere saltar las más que evidentes normas básicas de un sitio secreto y darle las llaves a un desconocido se lo agradeceré :fiufiu: En mi defensa diré que soy de fiar y que quizás pueda aportarles algo, aunque todavía no sé el qué ::

qué? he logrado conmoverlos? mi buzón para privados está a su entera disposición (de bolsa no sé pero de sitios guenos pa pescaíto frito sí...)


----------



## ponzi (21 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> El SEPI (estado) tiene un 10 o 20%, yo estoy dentro y amplie hace un tiempo. Vaca lechera junto con REE.



A que precio las tienes? Son buenas empresas con buenos margenes.Mientras la casta politica no la pifie. Son empresas con ingresos constantes de servicios basicos mas o menos faciles de entender.Es el tipo de empresas que me gustan,cuanto mas basico sea un producto o un servicio mejor,a priori la casta no deberia pifiarla.Aunque en ree se han pasado con la deuda y la caja la tienen tiritando.Que mas tienes en cartera?


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Yo llevo semanas en el bunker esperando la senal de bertok por la radio y afilando la bayoneta si ahora cambian de canal de emision me la lian.



Ahí estamos, cada vez quedan menos gacelas fuera ::


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Ah. Entiendo. Pues no es problema. En peores tugurios he estado .
> 
> Pues siempre que no os importe, si me podeis decir por donde cae, pues estupendo.



Hace un montón que no entro y he perdido la url.

Si esto va adelante, algún colega me la pasará por mp.


----------



## ponzi (21 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hace un montón que no entro y he perdido la url.
> 
> Si esto va adelante, algún colega me la pasará por mp.



No tengo la url...Avisarme . Creo que se puede mantener el hilo dejando al margen las cifras de dinero que algun forero pueda manejar asi como las opniones respecto a la cnmv,bde y compañia.Al margen de eso nos veran como meros frikis con aficciones que se alejan de la normal.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Abr 2012)

Alguién puede explicar qué le ocurre a Popular por fundamentales?? no he visto gráficos así salvo en Coloniales, Metrovacesas, Fadesas o ahora Sacyr. No sé, pero no parece muy allá (además rompe soportes históricos sin mucho freno).


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Pues resulta que yo soy el admin de la casa de campo (bueno, lo seré siempre que encuentre mi clave :

Así que manden privados pero aviso que no podré atenderles este fin de semana y tendrá que ser a partir del lunes cuando pueda mover algo.


----------



## ponzi (21 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Alguién puede explicar qué le ocurre a Popular por fundamentales?? no he visto gráficos así salvo en Coloniales, Metrovacesas, Fadesas o ahora Sacyr. No sé, pero no parece muy allá (además rompe soportes históricos sin mucho freno).



Esta enladrillado.

investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=POP:SM

Su cifra de negocio ha caido un 42% en 4 años y su coste administrativo en vez de reducirse se ha incrementado (Actualmente ronda el 75% del margen bruto)una salvajada. La banca esta muy mal.Olvidaros de bancos nacionales, cuando llegue el.momento puede que bk se porte bien por su menor exposicion al ladrillo,pero aun no es el momento. Para los mas osados unicamente hay que operar con san y bbva ya que obtienen ingresos del extranjero que compensan sus malos resultados nacionales.Personalmente creo que esta mejor gestionado bbva, aunque unnim puede que se le indigeste un poco.Espero que FG sepa bien lo que ha hecho con esta fusion.


----------



## ponzi (21 Abr 2012)

Popular(4300mill) vale mas que enagas,lo mismo que ree, y un poco menos de la mitad que gas natural(10000) ¿De que preferirias ser dueño? Yo lo tendria claro antes enagas y gas natural.Incluso despues de la pifia que kichtner ha hecho a los accionistas de GN.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Abr 2012)

Por cierto ahora que comentáis el tema.... ¿Cómo acabó la operativa con Radar Market? ¿Dio dinero?



Edit: Curiosidades
Camboya, mercado bursátil de un solo valor


----------



## Claca (21 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Espero que no se tome a mal este post, pero creo que estamos llegando (o ya hemos llegado ienso a un punto, que puede ser muy importante para el futuro económico de cadauno. Los análisis técnicos de Claca o ANHQV, los análisis del Dr. Mulder o Maese lô, así como los sistemas de Bertok o Janus, o análisis fundamentales de Ponzi o Votin son impagables, y creo que no podemos radiar en directo entradas a mercado de 10k€ o de 50k€ así como así.
> 
> ...



Interesante lo de la casa de campo. A mí la idea siempre me había gustado, un espacio de colaboración directa, con más interactuación entre los foreros para comentar los distintos planteamientos de cada uno de forma clara y sin tapujos. Me hapumto.

Independientemente de eso, en un tiempo voy a lanzar una página web en formato blog decente para hacer un seguimiento del mercado Claca style, con el máximo rigor posible señalando sólo lo que el precio va confirmando, pues a menudo mis opiniones no respaldan lo que el gráfico muestra y eso puede confundir a la gente. Intentaré que sea un formato sencillo y directo, totalmente enfocado a la aplicación práctica de la información, con recomendaciones, objetivos y de vez en cuando alguna que otra operativa tranquila, todo para un marco de especulación relajado, para el que no quiere perder los nervios delante de la pantalla. Ello, no obstante, implicará dos cosas negativas. La primera, el foro no lo usaré tanto, evidentemente, aunque seguiré por aquí porque soy un adicto. La segunda, se acaba desde ya el sentido didáctico de mis mensajes y lamentablemente los gráficos deberán resumir y, hasta esconder, parte de la información. Sacrificios, pienso, que compensarán de sobras la experiencia para la mayor parte de los lectores.

Vienen tiempos interesantes en los que la bolsa muy probablemete cobrará renovado protagonismo tal y como sucedió en 2008, así que veo apropiado estar preparados para esa eventualidad.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (21 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hace un montón que no entro y he perdido la url.
> 
> Si esto va adelante, algún colega me la pasará por mp.



Ahora en serio. Sinceramente, si la propuesta esa va en serio, será una pena, porque se descabezará un hilo, que posiblemente era de lo poco realmente bueno que quedaba en este foro. 

Hace ya muchos años desde mi primera inversión en bolsa. Para hacerse una idea fue en Argentaria. Y perdí la virginidad con pandoro en picking pack . Y fui compañero de fatigas de alguno en telepizza ::. En estos años he visto y he participado en unos cuantos foros. Pero este hilo es lo mejor que he visto. Buenos razonamientos, buenos y variados planteamientos, buenas explicaciones a nivel general de la economía y un buen sentido del humor para desdramatizar el tema. El otro día me mandrilearon unos 125 euros en bankinter y mientras, me estaba partiendo la caja. 

Bueno, y después de estas alabanzas y peloteo  espero que me inviteis a la casa de campo (que mal suena eso :.


----------



## Claca (21 Abr 2012)

Luego de comentar los objetivos bajistas de ACS, BME y FER (los primeros cumplidos y al otro le queda ya nada), di también una recomendación en el sentido contrario, COCACOLA:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-185.html#post6124510

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-185.html#post6124643







Ha vuelto a arrancar, será por la cafeína, con un poco de suerte activa ese tercero y va derechita al objetivo.


----------



## Janus (21 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Interesante lo de la casa de campo. A mí la idea siempre me había gustado, un espacio de colaboración directa, con más interactuación entre los foreros para comentar los distintos planteamientos de cada uno de forma clara y sin tapujos. Me hapumto.
> 
> Independientemente de eso, en un tiempo voy a lanzar una página web en formato blog decente para hacer un seguimiento del mercado Claca style, con el máximo rigor posible señalando sólo lo que el precio va confirmando, pues a menudo mis opiniones no respaldan lo que el gráfico muestra y eso puede confundir a la gente. Intentaré que sea un formato sencillo y directo, totalmente enfocado a la aplicación práctica de la información, con recomendaciones, objetivos y de vez en cuando alguna que otra operativa tranquila, todo para un marco de especulación relajado, para el que no quiere perder los nervios delante de la pantalla. Ello, no obstante, implicará dos cosas negativas. La primera, el foro no lo usaré tanto, evidentemente, aunque seguiré por aquí porque soy un adicto. La segunda, se acaba desde ya el sentido didáctico de mis mensajes y lamentablemente los gráficos deberán resumir y, hasta esconder, parte de la información. Sacrificios, pienso, que compensarán de sobras la experiencia para la mayor parte de los lectores.
> 
> Vienen tiempos interesantes en los que la bolsa muy probablemete cobrará renovado protagonismo tal y como sucedió en 2008, así que veo apropiado estar preparados para esa eventualidad.



Me apunto a todo, todo, todo, todo.
Yo también estoy pensando en montar una especie de hedge fund y para ello necesito clientes. No pido nada a nadie porque lo voy a hacer solo gestionando los dineros de la familia y unos amigos que me animaron, entiéndase que ellos ponen pasta. Empezaré sin dejar el curro por si acaso .............. e intuyo que seguiré currando muchos, muchos años.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Espero que no se tome a mal este post, pero creo que estamos llegando (o ya hemos llegado ienso a un punto, que puede ser muy importante para el futuro económico de cadauno. Los análisis técnicos de Claca o ANHQV, los análisis del Dr. Mulder o Maese lô, así como los sistemas de Bertok o Janus, o análisis fundamentales de Ponzi o Votin son impagables, y creo que no podemos radiar en directo entradas a mercado de 10k€ o de 50k€ así como así.
> 
> ...



qué es la casa de campo?


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Abr 2012)

¿otra vez la casa de campo?. Ya sería la segunda vez que se intenta. Tal vez la visión como foro formal se deba actualizar a los nuevos tiempos pero no caigo todavía en qué cosa puede ser.

En cualquier caso, estoy a favor de la idea


----------



## bronx5 (21 Abr 2012)

Buenas tardes,

Hace tiempo que les leo casi a diario, siempre que puedo, y he posteado alguna vez.

Me gustaría soltar una pregunta a los foreros ilustres de este hilo, Claca, Janus, Bertok, ANHQV, Pollastre... y muchas más que me dejo, incluido hasta MV, ¿quiénes de ustedes se ganan las habichuelas con la bolsa? ¿qué tiempo le dedican a la semana incluyendo operativa y análisis? ¿operan en intradiario o algo más allá?

Saludos.


----------



## patilltoes (21 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A que precio las tienes? Son buenas empresas con buenos margenes.Mientras la casta politica no la pifie. Son empresas con ingresos constantes de servicios basicos mas o menos faciles de entender.Es el tipo de empresas que me gustan,cuanto mas basico sea un producto o un servicio mejor,a priori la casta no deberia pifiarla.Aunque en ree se han pasado con la deuda y la caja la tienen tiritando.Que mas tienes en cartera?



Las tengo altas, hice una primera entrada mala y promedie hace poco, ahora voy a 15,692€ asi que hasta que no volvamos a los 8000 no salgo de minusvalias.

El resto de la cartera es REE 31,64€ , IBE a 4,75€, RWE a 23,01€ (electricas powah), ABE a 12,90€, BME a 18,50€, PVA a 23,10€, MCD a 99,89$ y... TEF a 17,74€. 

Es decir, menos Telefonica el resto de la cartera esta hecha en mas o menos los 8000 del IBEX y ando con minusvalias latentes de -8,8%. Esta ultimas me parece que se las voy a dejar a mi abuela, fue mi primera compra y la cague a saco. Supongo que promediare a la baja pero digamos que el liderazgo de Alierta me toca un pinrel y no me estimula a seguir ampliando en la compañia.


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Hace tiempo que les leo casi a diario, siempre que puedo, y he posteado alguna vez.
> 
> ...



Bertok:

1. - No me gano las habichuelas con la bolsa. El trading profesional es muy cansado a mi juicio. Lo he practicado y por ello sé que no quiero dedicarme a esto de forma profesional. Lo uso como un complemento a mi renta del trabajo.

2. - Cuando hacía scalping intensivo (a veces más de 50 operaciones en un día) le he dedicado 10 horas al día. Se gana dinero pero insisto que es demasiado esfuerzo (no por la horas si no por la intensidad).

3. - Le he pegado a todos los palos: scalping, intradiario, corto plazo, medio plazo, ...

Ya ni le cuento si tuviera que alimentar a la familia y vivir de esto a medio plazo ...... una locura y es jugársela a una carta. No hay necesidad.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Abr 2012)

sinceramente creo que los gringos ya hicieron techo y se disponen a sumergirse , los indicadores tanto de los gringos como de los europeos se acaban de girar a la baja sin llegar a sobrecompra .

el ibex como ya dije a roto la alcista de largo plazo en marzo , veo como probable el reboton en 5300 pero creo que el giro que muchos esperan se producira finalmente en 2 o 3 meses pero en los 4 miles  

pero el inicio de un mercado alcista de largo plazo o primario tendra que esperar un año mas 

mi estrategia es cargar cortos en el ibex si es posible en la bajista de corto plazo y solo tendria cuidado con los 6700 porque coincidira con el soportazo 85 en el sector bancos europeo , creo que tendremos rebote pero similar al que tuvimos en zona 7400 osea muy poco rebote , porque lo mas probable es que el sp500 se vaya sin frenos hasta el 38,2 fibonazi 8:


----------



## bronx5 (21 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Bertok:
> 
> 1. - No me gano las habichuelas con la bolsa. El trading profesional es muy cansado a mi juicio. Lo he practicado y por ello sé que no quiero dedicarme a esto de forma profesional. Lo uso como un complemento a mi renta del trabajo.
> 
> ...



Por lo poco que he vivido en este mundillo, creo que tiene usted razón en todo, 50 operaciones en un día debe ser peor que hacer una maratón, y para vivir de esto, o se es muy muy bueno y se tienen nervios de acero, o se tiene la niña de Pollastre, que también cumple los otros 2 puntos.

Saludos y gracias por su pronta respuesta.


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sinceramente creo que los gringos ya hicieron techo y se disponen a sumergirse , los indicadores tanto de los gringos como de los europeos se acaban de girar a la baja sin llegar a sobrecompra .
> 
> el ibex como ya dije a roto la alcista de largo plazo en marzo , veo como probable el reboton en 5300 pero creo que el giro que muchos esperan se producira finalmente en 2 o 3 meses pero en los 4 miles
> 
> ...



Para el SP es un escenario posible y probable. Pero queda mucha lana por cortar todavía.

Primero hay que perder los 1376, los 1360 y luego será susto o muerte en los 1340. Si por el contrario rompe al alza los 1392, habrá que subirse al tren :fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (21 Abr 2012)

Ni se os ocurra ir a la casa de campo, solo hay mujeres de mala vida, barcos y dronjas. Ahora en serio, aunque escriba 1 vez al mes, os leo a diario, casi os sigo al minuto, y gracias a vosotros esta gacela ha conseguido unos leuros para pipas. Y me habeis llevado al sr. pandoro lejos de mi, GRACIAS


Ultimo apunte, con un 1/5 de todo lo gordo en iberdrola (3,5x)
otro apunte, tengo la sensacion de que el indice cierra en rojo el lunes y voy con un 1/4 de todo lo gordo en ese sentido a traves de un etf que lo replica inversamente


----------



## Xof Dub (21 Abr 2012)

Mucho tiempo sin perroflautadasienso:

A las 15.30h del lunes se hace público si el BCE compró bonos soberanos en los mercados secundarios durante la semana anterior.
Se supone que no habrá comprado (y serían ya seis semanas), pero el lunes pasado creo recordar (hablo de memoria) que fue salir el dato y venirse abajo los palos del sombrajo del Txurribex y otras bolsas europedas (pq se había especulado con compras de deuda española)... Ya digo, que se da por sentado que no habrá comprado bonos... pero creo que bastaría simplemente un dato simbólico de cara a la galería (aunque fueran 200 milloncejos de compras) de que el programa esta ahí y dejar a todos (alcistas y bajistas) con la duda y el pie cambiado

* Así que fue en la Casa de Campo donde Pandoro se hizo todo un hombretón??? Pues ya me contarán si pilla más cerca Lago o Batán


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para el SP es un escenario posible y probable. Pero queda mucha lana por cortar todavía.
> 
> Primero hay que perder los 1376, los 1360 y luego será susto o muerte en los 1340. Si por el contrario rompe al alza los 1392, habrá que subirse al tren :fiufiu:



pero fijate en su grafico , veras que esta intentando romper una alcista , en cuanto lo rompa el movimiento sera ibexiano


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Abr 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Hace tiempo que les leo casi a diario, siempre que puedo, y he posteado alguna vez.
> 
> ...



Sobre este tema hay mucha literatura. En Usa hay estadísticas de que alrededor de 100.000 americanos viven exclusivamente y de forma doméstica de la bolsa (la mediana (el valor más numeroso, más objetivo que la media) suele ser unos 200 dólares/dia). Yo no me lo planteo como modo de vida por ahora pq tengo trabajo y no tengo aún la destreza para vivir de ello (a no ser que llegase a un conocimiento muy alto, y no es el caso. Sí que pretendo especializarme más en el scalping), pero si como complemento +- importante (a veces se pierde). Sí que conozco quién vive de ello, de un horario decente y vive francamente bien, pero ya lleva unos cuantos años, es viejo zorro. Ser trader es una profesión, no serás médico mañana (salvando las distancias), te llevará tiempo y conocimiento del mercado y de la gestión del riesgo (años lo + probable), y como en una carrera, a veces suspenderás, a veces aprobarás, la cuestión es no rendirse (y casi todos se rinden).


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero fijate en su grafico , veras que esta intentando romper una alcista , en cuanto lo rompa el movimiento sera ibexiano



Están todos los niveles demasiado juntos. Me fío más de los indicadores en una situación como la actual (como excepción porque para mí es la pauta de precios la que generalmente lleva la voz cantante).


----------



## bronx5 (21 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Sobre este tema hay mucha literatura. En Usa hay estadísticas de que alrededor de 100.000 americanos viven exclusivamente y de forma doméstica de la bolsa (la mediana (el valor más numeroso, más objetivo que la media) suele ser unos 200 dólares/dia). Yo no me lo planteo como modo de vida por ahora pq tengo trabajo y no tengo aún la destreza para vivir de ello (a no ser que llegase a un conocimiento muy alto, y no es el caso. Sí que pretendo especializarme más en el scalping), pero si como complemento +- importante (a veces se pierde). Sí que conozco quién vive de ello, de un horario decente y vive francamente bien, pero ya lleva unos cuantos años, es viejo zorro. Ser trader es una profesión, no serás médico mañana (salvando las distancias), te llevará tiempo y conocimiento del mercado y de la gestión del riesgo (años lo + probable), y como en una carrera, a veces suspenderás, a veces aprobarás, la cuestión es no rendirse (y casi todos se rinden).



Yo estoy como tú, tengo trabajo por lo que aún no me planteo esto como un modo de vida, por eso, y porque no tengo ni de lejos la destreza sufieciente para vivir de esto, más bien me arruinaría bien pronto.

Saludos.


----------



## ponzi (21 Abr 2012)

Acabo de sintetizar a grandes rasgos que empresas son mas rentables y ademas cuales estan menos endeudadas en funcion de su patrimonio neto asi como de su caja.
A priori he ordenado la lista en función del margen bruto que ganan, aunque hay que tener en cuenta la deuda que tienen y a que precios cotiza la acción (Para saber a que ratios se esta comprando el negocio se puede mirar price to sales, price to book y per).
Habria que mirar sus graficos y ver que puntos de entrada son los optimos.
Poco a poco ire mejorando mi tabla y adjuntando nuevos datos como cuanto dinero gasta la empresa en personal, I+D o a que velocidad amortiza su activo.En verde esta lo ideal y en azul lo pasable.Vamos que tenemos un ibex endeudado pero bueno era algo que ya se sabia


----------



## sarkweber (21 Abr 2012)

Quien invierta ahora va a sufrir mucho los próximos cinco o seis años

El analista financiero Juan Ignacio Crespo acaba de publicar el ensayo “Las dos próximas recesiones”. Leerlo es darse un paseo por la historia económica reciente (la del último siglo) y por sus gráficos. No en vano, el método que utiliza para realizar sus predicciones (como él mismo ironiza, comete la imprudencia de realizarlas) es el chartismo histórico. Se basa en que los seres humanos, en los últimos doscientos o trescientos años, no hemos cambiado tanto y tampoco las reglas por las que nos regimos. Por eso, los acontecimientos se repiten. Éste es el método. La hipótesis de la que partía ya a principios de esta década es que las Bolsas iniciarían un periodo de estancamiento como el de los setenta y que las economías sufrirían, como entonces, cuatro recesiones. España se libro de una, la de 2001, pero hasta el año 2020, aún nos quedan otras dos por sufrir. Ésta que estamos a punto de comenzar, y la de 2016-2017. Por eso, advierte que quien invierta ahora sufrirá mucho los cinco o seis próximos años.

Hay un poco de fatalismo en sus previsiones. También escepticismo (¿quizá desencanto? cometimos el error de no preguntárselo) respecto al poder de la política para cambiar el destino que nos tiene preparada esta maldita crisis. Por eso choca leer en la solapa del libro que se hizo financiero por Lenin, que, de repente, aparezcan citas de Marx y Engels y que en la conversación saque a colación que, cuando comenzó a trabajar en el Tesoro, los mejores informes que le llegaban parecían escritos por marxistas, que le eran familiares por la generación a la que pertenece. Pero es que entiende al ser humano como resultado de sumar múltiples influencias. Y así es él, ecléctico. Ilustremos: a la pregunta "un libro", respondió "La historia monetaria de los Estados Unidos", de Milton Friedman. Y a la de "una película", "Qué verde era mi valle". Todo esto destila del libro, pero sobre, el afán por mostrarlo todo en gráficos y una perspectiva "muy bolsera", con consejos (aunque él nunca lo admitirá) a los inversores.

Su libro parece muy determinista, fatalista, incluso. ¿No hay nada que pueda cambiar esta deriva? ¿Ni siquiera las políticas adecuadas?
Esa impresión es correcta, pero no al 100%. Lo que ocurre es que, cuando hay una gran crisis financiera y las economías se desestabilizan como lo han hecho ahora, suelen producirse tres o cuatro recesiones. No tienen por qué ser cuatro por fuerza. Pueden ser tres o pueden ser cinco. Si se cumple lo que yo cuento en el libro, en Estados Unidos sí se habrían producido cuatro recesiones, pero en España sólo serían tres desde el año 2000. Estados Unidos habría tenido la de 2001, la de 2008-2009 y las dos próximas: la que comenzará este verano y la siguiente, en 2016 ó 2017. Y en España, la pasada, ésta en la que estamos entrando y esa cuarta americana que en España sería la tercera. Es determinismo orientativo, por llamarlo de alguna forma. Las claves aquí no son las políticas, la clave aquí es que se produzca una crisis como la que estamos viviendo. Una vez que se ha desencadenado, ya no hay quien cambie sus ritmos. La crisis con la que a mí más me gusta comparar ésta y además lo hice desde el principio, y parte de mis aciertos predictivos se debe a ello, que vienen produciéndose desde el comienzo año 2007, es preguntarme: ¿a qué se parece esto? Y pensé en las crisis de los años setenta, por lo que se descarta la posibilidad de que se cometan errores garrafales de política monetaria o fiscal. 

¿Y en el caso de que se produzcan esos errores garrafales?
Entonces nos iríamos a los años treinta. Un error fiscal sería que llegara un Gobierno a Estados Unidos que decidiera reducir el déficit al 3% en un año y que la Reserva Federal comience a subir los tipos de interés en ese momento. O que Alemania entre en recesión, su Tribunal Constitucional impidiera una política fiscal más laxa y que a la vez el Bundesbank diga que se acabó la política de Mario Draghi (presidente del Banco Central Europeo) de dar liquidez al sistema financiero. O que hayan pasado tres años y el Banco Central Europeo se empeñe en que las entidades devuelvan los préstamos a tres años otorgados en diciembre y en febrero pasados.

¿Significa esto que los bancos no van a poder devolver el dinero?
Dentro de tres años lo veremos, pero mi apuesta hoy es que dentro de tres años esos préstamos se renovarán. Parte de esa liquidez hay que monetizarla, al monetizarla y crear inflación y, al crear inflación, salir de esta situación (las deudas, o no se pagan o se pagan en moneda devaluada). El problema no es si queremos o no monetizar el déficit es que, incluso si lo hacemos, las presiones deflacionistas seguirán siendo muy potentes. Aquello de Bernanke de tirar dinero desde los helicópteros hay que transformarlo en arrojar bonos-consumo, es decir, no que a usted le regalen mil euros para consumir, sino un bono para comprarse un frigorífico. No hay que estimular el consumo con dinero, porque puede ocurrir que en lugar de gastarlo, se atesore por miedo al futuro. Si no, insisto, dar un bono que caduque para renovar el frigorífico. 

¿Por qué compara esta crisis con la de los años setenta?
La de los setenta fue una crisis de tipos de cambio, porque el dólar dejó de ser convertible en oro en agosto de 1971. La clave de arco sobre la que reposaba el sistema de cambios internacional, se terminó el 15 de agosto de 1971 por orden de Nixon. Y eso provocó que los tipos de cambio comenzaran ser flotantes. De ahí se derivaron ajustes muy importantes en el sistema financiero mundial. Ésa es la parte financiera de esa crisis. Además, bajaron las rentabilidades de las empresas y aparecieron en el mercado mundial dos grandes competidores de Estados Unidos: Japón y Alemania. Ahora esos competidores son China y otros países emergentes.

¿Cree que la austeridad impuesta desde Alemania nos puede llevar al desastre?
De momento no creo que esa austeridad nos lleve a ningún problema, por lo menos no a la eurozona en su conjunto. Si hablamos de Grecia, a lo mejor es otro cantar. Y si nos referimos a España, está por ver. Si miramos la economía mundial a día de hoy, ¿con qué nos encontramos? Con una perspectiva de desaceleración americana, con una realidad de desaceleración china y con la recesión en la eurozona. La economía alemana, basada fundamentalmente en la exportación, probablemente tenga un retroceso importante, como lo tuvo en 2008-2009 por la caída de las exportaciones. Si eso es así y se detecta antes de final de año, como yo creo, muy probablemente en Europa se tendrá que abrir la mano en el terreno del rigor fiscal.

ESPAÑA: EL CASTIGO ESTÁ COMPLETAMENTE INJUSTIFICADO

¿A qué atribuye el comportamiento de los mercados últimamente? ¿Está justificado el "ataque" a España?
Este ataque a la deuda española está completamente injustificado con los datos que hay sobre la mesa y las medidas que el Gobierno ha tomado. Niego la mayor. Niego que sea un ataque a la deuda pública española, sino que la situación que sufre es consecuencia de un movimiento general de aversión al riesgo en el que se vende todo tipo de activos. Se está vendiendo bolsa, se están vendiendo materias primas, deuda corporativa y la deuda de los países que se supone que tienen más dificultades, al tiempo que se están comprando activos refugio: deuda alemana, norteamericana, dólar, franco suizo... Quien tiene problemas, como la deuda pública española, cuando hay oscilaciones de este tipo, sufre mucho más. Este movimiento de aversión al riesgo tiene dos componentes. La primera, fruto de un movimiento pendular: llevábamos tres meses con todos los activos subiendo de precio y ahora viene la racha de un movimiento pendular en sentido contrario. Y la otra componente es que la desaceleración económica mundial hace que se cuestione lo que va a pasar con las Bolsas y de ahí las ventas. 

¿Y no puede ser que las inyecciones del liquidez del Banco Central Europeo hayan perdido efectividad? 
La efectividad sigue siendo la misma. ¿Cómo estábamos en diciembre? Al borde de una catástrofe financiera porque la banca europea tenía vencimientos muy importantes de deuda en el primer semestre del año, además de los países y no se veía cómo se iban a resolver con los mercados cerrados. Ahora, los bancos mantienen esa liquidez porque hay 800.000 millones de euros depositados todos los días en el BCE. Por eso, el efecto de las medidas no ha desaparecido, porque el objetivo fundamental era que el sistema financiero europeo no se derrumbara por falta de liquidez. Ese efecto sigue ahí. Decir que el efecto positivo del LTRO se ha esfumado es no mirar las cuentas, los números, que son muy fáciles y muy evidentes. ¿Qué es lo que se ha esfumado? La racha buena. Hemos pasado de una racha buena en la que no se tenía en cuenta, por ejemplo, que la quita de Grecia estuvo a punto de no resolverse, a una negativa en la que no se valora nada bueno, ni siquiera el gran volumen de liquidez que hay en los mercados. Lo fundamental no ha cambiado y es la seguridad que da la liquidez del Banco Central Europeo. Lo accesorio es que los mercados van y vienen, suben y bajan.
El BCE ha solucionado el gran problema de la estabilidad del sistema financiero con los préstamos a tres años, pero tiene que seguir interviniendo en cada brote de tensión, cuando los tipos de los países periféricos suban mucho.

¿La Unión Europea se rompe?
No, se está reforzando. Pero nada en la historia responde a un programa diseñado. Luego los historiadores, como tienen que hilarlo de manera atractiva y explicativa, nos quedamos todos con la idea de que Napoleón tenía un proyecto o Julio César tenía un proyecto. Pero ésos son cuentos. El que mejor lo explicó fue Cronwell, que dijo que no hay quien llegue más alto que aquél que no sabe adónde se dirige. Lo que ocurre en Europa es el proceso normal, natural, nada ocurre después de un diseño perfecto. El proyecto europeo se está construyendo con esto igual que con los avances anteriores como el euro, una mayor integración de las economías.

ESTADOS UNIDOS: RECESIÓN A PARTIR DEL VERANO

Volviendo a Estados Unidos, ¿qué indicadores le hacen pensar que Estados Unidos esta entrando en recesión?
Tras el fin de la recesión a mediados del año 2009, la economía americana se recuperó y su mejor momento lo registró entre la primavera y el verano de 2010, justo un año después. En el verano, cuando empezaron a flojear los datos, la gente comenzó a temer un double-dip, una recaída en recesión. Desde entonces, si se mide en tasas interanuales, ha ido declinando todo: la producción, las rentas personales, las ventas... Lo único que no ha ido a peor, sino que ha ido a mejor ha sido el empleo, aunque el último dato, el del mes de marzo, parece que va en sentido contrario. Está por ver lo que ocurre con Estados Unidos, pero mi apuesta es que comience la recesión una vez se cumplan tres años de expansión, es decir, el 30 de junio.

¿Dejará el Gobierno o la Fed que empiece la recesión antes de las elecciones?
Ya es demasiado tarde para reaccionar. La única que puede actuar es la Reserva Federal poniendo en marcha otra ronda de política monetaria cuantitativa. Con eso podría mantener o hacer subir el precio de los activos, pero ya sabemos que eso no equivale inmediatamente a un incremento del crédito. Si la tasa de paro no mejora mucho de aquí a las elecciones, es muy complicado que Obama pueda ganarlas, aunque en prensa aparezca que el presidente paga más impuestos que Romney, siendo uno un empleado y otro un ricachón. Las elecciones las decide la tasa de paro.

¿Ha evitado la Fed una crisis de deuda en Estados Unidos? ¿Puede aflorar en 2013 la crisis de la deuda americana?
Sí, clarísimamente. En Estados Unidos, ésta es una crisis que está amenazando de forma continuada, por el volumen de deuda que tienen acumulada y por su elevado déficit. ¿Es eso sostenible a largo plazo? Sólo con inflación, poniendo más dólares en circulación, es decir, monetizando el déficit.

¿Qué espera de la evolución de los beneficios empresariales en Estados Unidos?
Tras un beneficio récord, se produce siempre una reversión a la media. La reversión a la media está pidiendo a gritos que los beneficios empresariales bajen. Según los criterios que yo utilizo, cuando eso ocurra en la economía no financiera de los Estados Unidos, será la primera alarma de recesión. Ya está cayendo el ritmo de crecimiento. No han entrado en negativo esas tasas interanuales, pero están cerca de hacerlo. Y el crecimiento interanual de la productividad ya está prácticamente en cero.

Algo que les debe preocupar a los inversores cuando lean su libro es que no prevé recuperación de los máximos de las Bolsas hasta 2017 ó 2018...
Pero no hay que tomárselo al pie de la letra, porque pueden recuperar esos máximos y no mantenerlos. Yo incluyo ese matiz. El último máximo histórico se convierte en un tope, pero eso no significa que no vayan a volver a alcanzar ese nivel, sino que no podrán mantenerlo cuando se supere.

CONTRA EL MITO DE QUE A LARGO PLAZO LA BOLSA SIEMPRE ES RENTABLE

También dice que invertir a largo plazo no tiene por qué ser un acierto. ¿Tampoco ahora?
Exacto. El problema de la Bolsa es que no hay reglas. Sólo hay normas que funcionan para determinados periodos. ¿Cuándo se puso de moda lo de invertir a largo plazo? En los años ochenta y en los noventa. ¿Por qué? Quitando los días del crack del 87, el gráfico que dibuja la Bolsa es una diagonal de izquierda a derecha, sube y sube. Quien invirtió en el 85 pensando en el largo plazo tuvo un acierto: el Dow Jones se multiplicó por cinco. Y si invirtió desde el principio de la década, el Dow Jones se multiplicó por doce. Pero quien aplicó esa norma invirtiendo en el 99, lleva doce años pasándolo fatal. Esa norma estuvo bien para la época en que la bolsa subía. El que invierta ahora sabe que va a sufrir mucho durante cinco o seis años. Y luego sí, ya comenzará a dar fruto su inversión.

Pero sí va a ser un acierto va a ser invertir en dólares, porque si se cumple su previsión de que el tipo de cambio se irá a 0,80 unidades...
El dólar está en un declive secular. Pero aunque su tendencia sea de declive, ello no impedirá que tenga momentos de fortaleza. Y eso es de lo que hablo en el libro. Esta fortaleza del dólar coincidirá con los años malos para la Bolsa, es decir, hasta 2016, a título orientativo. 

NO HAY DEPRESIÓN, PERO SÍ SECTORES EN DEPRESIÓN

Dice que esto no es una depresión, pero reconoce que varios sectores sí han caído en ella: el inmobiliario, el financiero y el tecnológico. ¿Cómo se encuentran estos sectores en Estados Unidos en concreto?
Mi criterio es muy bolsista y a la vista de cómo cotiza el índice bancario KBW, podemos decir que el sector no ha salido de la depresión. Sigue teniendo balances con muchos problemas. Con la recuperación de las Bolsas, los balances mejoran, la valoración de los activos tóxicos mejora, pero sigue siendo material muy explosivo.
Al sector inmobiliario aún le queda mucho, porque en Estados Unidos existe el problema de las hipotecas que están en negative equity, es decir, hay viviendas que cuestan menos de lo que a su propietario le queda de pagar de hipoteca. Éstas son viviendas que, sumadas a las disponibles a la venta, suponen un problema de sobreoferta muy importante.
En el sector tecnológico hay compañías que están en una burbuja total. Y sobre todo una de ellas, la de mayor capitalización mundial. El hecho de que fabrique cosas y las venda no significa que su valoración esté ya muy por encima de lo que debería. El problema del sector tecnológico es que destruyó mucha capacidad, que no se recuperó del todo, porque los Nasdaq están a la mitad de los máximos, lo que no excluye que haya empresas que se hayan convertido en verdaderas potencias. Que haya compañías que vayan muy bien y que sea un sector en el que se basen los aumentos de productividad de todos los demás no quiere decir que, para la capacidad instalada que tenía, no se haya metido en una depresión también.

EL PELIGRO EMERGENTE: TAMBIÉN DE GUERRAS

Afirma en el libro que puede haber un accidente en Brasil, pero no detalla la forma que puede adoptar. ¿Qué podría ocurrir?
Puede ser una caída del precio de las materias primas. Imagínese que en dos meses se confirma la entrada en recesión de Estados Unidos, en ese momento habría grandes ventas de activos y el precio de las materias primas caería con fuerza, como ocurrió en la anterior recesión, en la que el crudo corrigió de los casi 150 dólares hasta los 35. Ése puede ser un desencadenante. Otro desencadenante puede ser la caída de los beneficios empresariales, que deben estar ya muy, muy tensionados por razones obvias: una economía que crece mucho, mete presión sobre los recursos y entre esos recursos está la mano de obra. Y si hay poca mano de obra cualificada, las empresas acaban pagando sueldos muy elevados. O puede ser que la política monetaria que está aplicando Brasil para frenar la entrada de capitales extranjeros termine provocando la recesión por estar manteniendo unos tipos de interés muy elevados. O de repente caen en la cuenta de que han construido más viviendas de las que pueden vender en un plazo razonable, como terminó ocurriendo en España. Nadie mira eso, o todo el mundo lo mira, pero espera que las ruedas de la bicicleta sigan dando vueltas y no nos caigamos de la bici.

China, dice, va a reducir su capacidad de acumular reservas, las va a reducir, incluso, ¿será esto bueno para el mundo? Porque dejará de financiarnos...
En algún momento la población pedirá consumo: no se trabaja para ahorrar y prestárselo a Norteamérica. Se trabaja, se ahorra, se consume y se tiene un mejor nivel de vida. ¿Qué efectos tendrá? Depende de los ritmos a los que se produzca. Si el ritmo de sustitución de exportaciones por consumo interno es ordenado, no tiene por qué pasar nada. Pero si de repente el consumo se vuelve muy fuerte, se genera inflación, tiene que subir tipos para yugularla, decaen las exportaciones porque no hay demanda exterior... Puede haber un cóctel desafortunado que provoque la recesión en China. Pero hay un elemento todavía más peligroso, que es la burbuja inmobiliaria y la financiación de los ayuntamientos a ella ligada.

Apunta en el libro la posibilidad de que India y China se enzarcen en una guerra...
Sería una disputa territorial, además de una huida hacia delante de uno de los dos países que tenga problemas internos y unas cuantas coincidencias desafortunadas. Puede ser que un día un radar interprete el vuelo de una mosca como el vuelo de un misil. Cosas de ese tipo. Como a la gente le encanta hablar de que esta situación económica siempre acaba en una guerra mundial, me puse a pensar en qué zona del mundo podría producirse. Y llegué a la conclusión de que solamente en Asia. Estos dos países, China e India, tienen sistemas diferentes: uno es una democracia, aunque con mucha pobreza, y otro que es un sistema totalitario, pero que se desmorona. Con prosperidad e internet es imposible sostener un sistema totalitario. Por eso el peligro de guerra interior puede provocar una guerra exterior. Y China, territorialmente, va a tener unas fuerzas centrífugas enormes en cuanto se aflojen las riendas totalitarias.
(Dos días después de la entrevista se conocía que India había probado con éxito un misil que podría serle útil para atacar a China). 

'Quien invierta ahora va a sufrir mucho los prximos cinco o seis aos' | Entrevistas sobre la Bolsa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿Qué es la casa de campo?.
> 
> Yo solo conozco la de Madrid. :
> 
> ...



A mi no me meta que soy un gacelón. 

Entiendo el sentimiento de algunos que cuando llega y ve uno 30 páginas se desespera. Hagan lo que hagan me parecerá bien. Eso si, como se vayan a lacasa de campo no pararé hasta desplumarles el último euro, lo iuro!

Suerte Claca con su blog, pase la dire cuando la ponga en marcha.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Abr 2012)

en diario


----------



## sr.anus (21 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en diario



guano? el 90% de sus predicciones son guano:cook:


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Interesante lo de la casa de campo. A mí la idea siempre me había gustado, un espacio de colaboración directa, con más interactuación entre los foreros para comentar los distintos planteamientos de cada uno de forma clara y sin tapujos. Me hapumto.
> 
> Independientemente de eso, en un tiempo voy a lanzar una página web en formato blog decente para hacer un seguimiento del mercado Claca style, con el máximo rigor posible señalando sólo lo que el precio va confirmando, pues a menudo mis opiniones no respaldan lo que el gráfico muestra y eso puede confundir a la gente. Intentaré que sea un formato sencillo y directo, totalmente enfocado a la aplicación práctica de la información, con recomendaciones, objetivos y de vez en cuando alguna que otra operativa tranquila, todo para un marco de especulación relajado, para el que no quiere perder los nervios delante de la pantalla. Ello, no obstante, implicará dos cosas negativas. La primera, el foro no lo usaré tanto, evidentemente, aunque seguiré por aquí porque soy un adicto. La segunda, se acaba desde ya el sentido didáctico de mis mensajes y lamentablemente los gráficos deberán resumir y, hasta esconder, parte de la información. Sacrificios, pienso, que compensarán de sobras la experiencia para la mayor parte de los lectores.
> 
> Vienen tiempos interesantes en los que la bolsa muy probablemete cobrará renovado protagonismo tal y como sucedió en 2008, así que veo apropiado estar preparados para esa eventualidad.



Mucha suerte con tu página web claca, posteala por estos lares para que podamos seguirte.

Me interesaría también acceder a la casa de campo si os trasladais allí, ya le he mandado un privado a mulder, pero si al final lo gestiona otro (por su lio con las claves) avisadme.


----------



## Janus (21 Abr 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Hace tiempo que les leo casi a diario, siempre que puedo, y he posteado alguna vez.
> 
> ...



Mi respuesta:

-Vivo de la bolsa: NO.
-Me gustaría vivir de la bolsa: Si significa dejar de trabajar en lo que me gusta, NO.
-Tiempo dedicado a la semana: Unas 2-3 horas diarias de media.
-Timeframe: A todo lo que mueve pero con diferentes técnicas según el timeframe. Mi favorito: el scalping o intrahorario.

Sugerencia: No se equivoque, yo no debo estar en el listado de ilustres del foro. Me halaga porque cuando aprendan mucho de este negocio, se darán cuenta que no tenemos ni puta idea.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Abr 2012)

-Vivo de la bolsa: Es mi principal fuente de ingresos, porque para los negocios tenga la vista del dioni.
-Me gustaría vivir de la bolsa: No, me gustaria vivir como a todo el mundo sin dar palo al agua salvo que me apeteciera.
-Tiempo dedicado a la semana: Mas que cuando trabajaba por cuenta ajena.
-Timeframe: Yo el ingles lo suspendi, no se que significa timefrime.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Abr 2012)

Yo no me dedico a esto, desde que empecé más rojo que verde o casi empate. Lo bueno es que levo unos 7 meses teniendo más verde que rojo de forma consistente... 

Timefrime es una nueva tónica. 

Por cierto, Messi ha currado menos que el maese un viernes por la tarde.

edito: en estas vacaciones voy a dedicarme a realizar un proyecto para tener el BIG REWARD a por los 6 ceros lo menos (y siendo modestosinocho :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2012)




----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Mi respuesta:
> 
> -Vivo de la bolsa: NO.
> -Me gustaría vivir de la bolsa: Si significa dejar de trabajar en lo que me gusta, NO.
> ...



Lo relevante es saber lo que no hay que hacer ::


----------



## patilltoes (21 Abr 2012)

Sigo mirando mercados raros en España, ¿habeis visto el MAB?

Mercado Alternativo Bursátil

¿Que os parece Gowex (teleco que monta wifis publicas)?, parece que ha crecido mucho y hasta podria acabar en el continuo a medio plazo. ¿Y alguna otra?

A mi me ha llamado la atencion Lumar seafoods, que todo lo que sea comida me interesa, pero no parece guayns.


----------



## Janus (21 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Sigo mirando mercados raros en España, ¿habeis visto el MAB?
> 
> Mercado Alternativo Bursátil
> 
> ...



A mí Gowex no me gusta. Conozco muy bien su negocio y no me lo imagino en 10 años por ejemplo. Ese, para mí, es un motivo de no inversión en el largo plazo. Para corto plazo, no menea liquidez suficiente.


----------



## tarrito (21 Abr 2012)

http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/200139-1/Vulgar-sports-fans.gif?

Leoncios, los del HVEI35 os saludan !!!


----------



## patilltoes (21 Abr 2012)

Gracias por la opinion. Yo tampoco creo que se puedan pasar la vida entera montando wifis, pero el subidon que llevan es llamativo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo no me dedico a esto, desde que empecé más rojo que verde o casi empate. Lo bueno es que levo unos 7 meses teniendo más verde que rojo de forma consistente...
> 
> Timefrime es una nueva tónica.
> 
> ...



Messi no puede estar toda la temporada haciendo milagros. Iniesta ya me recuerda al Buitre cuando hizo la machada contra Dinamarca y vivió toda la vida del recuerdo, a este pollo (Iniesta) se le concede todo tipo de perdones por lo del Mundial y su cara de buen chico (gran persona, eso es cierto) y enchufa una de pascuas en ramos y el regatito igual. Cesc cada vez que sale no le veo hacer nada (bueno sí, el otro día falló goles que no falla mi abuela). Valdes es el chico de las paradas ante el Granada, en los partidos importantes no salva ni un corner y Guardiola es un prepotente, quiso jugarle con 3 a todo Dios y que yo sepa ahí (en el Barca) no todos tienen el nivel del Brasil del 70
El Madrid está con suerte, que la aproveche mientras le dure, aunque es justo merecedor de la liga pq le echó más huevos en momentos clave (eso sí, Benzema es un chollo hasta para mi gato. Con ese no ganan al Bayer salvo que Cristiano tenga su día, queda dicho).


----------



## Arminio_borrado (21 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi no me meta que soy un gacelón.
> 
> Entiendo el sentimiento de algunos que cuando llega y ve uno 30 páginas se desespera. Hagan lo que hagan me parecerá bien. Eso si, como se vayan a lacasa de campo no pararé hasta desplumarles el último euro, lo iuro!
> 
> Suerte Claca con su blog, pase la dire cuando la ponga en marcha.



Pero pones unos gráficos interesantes.

Hablando de gráficos, aquí pongo uno para el largo plazo. Se agradecen correcciones (le falta precisión), a ver si es que estoy viendo algo mal, porque con el nivel rojo me he cagao :.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Abr 2012)

Respecto a Messi, Xavi e Iniesta, el diagnóstico es el mismo.Llegan más quemaos que la pipa de un indio.Guardiolada también con su rollito de hacer plantilla corta.
Lo de Valdés, bueno, no es mal portero. Coincido que no es un top 1, pero ha dado cierta estabilidad a esa posición que desde que se fué zubi por ella ha pasado lo más variopinto de la cancerbería mundial(trcuero un tal Rustu....)

En cuanto a karim...hoy no ha hecho un partido brillante, supongo que las dos palizas que se ha pegado en estos dos últimos partidos ha dejado mella.

A ver que pasa contra el bayer....


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Abr 2012)

Ay con el cariño que les había tomado a todos ustedes, ahoraa van y sequieren cambiar de casa sin darme la nueva dirección

A la abuela del foro, malas personas eso no se le hace a una abuela, 
les mandaré a Pandoro a visitarles!


----------



## Arminio_borrado (21 Abr 2012)

Me ánimo a poner un gráfico algo más detallado, con un mensaje explicativo interior.


----------



## Claca (21 Abr 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Hace tiempo que les leo casi a diario, siempre que puedo, y he posteado alguna vez.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy autobecado, por así decirlo. Le dedico unas 6 horas al día. El intradía, en mi opinión, es para gente muy capaz, así que recomiendo evitarlo, especialmente para los que empiezan. 

Es evidente que con trabajo y empeño uno puede lograr mejoras sustanciales en la operativa hasta lograr sacar un rendmiento majo al capital. ¿Como para vivir de esto? La pregunta es si realmente compensa la inversión que requiere llegar a tal punto, y no me refiero precisamente a dinero. Los nervios, la tensión, la falta de sueño, las muchas horas de estudio, estar todo el puto día pendiente del mundo, todo hay que tenerlo en cuenta.

En serio, yo nunca he dicho nada, pero muy a menudo me sorprenden las cantidades que la gente dice mover cómo si nada (¡y lo que ganan!). Tal vez es porque soy pobre, que lo soy -de hecho sólo pude registrarme porque compenso la falta de patrimonio y solvencia con el tamaño de mis atributos genitales-, pero a mí lograr 300 pavos me parece algo de lo que estar muy orgulloso y más de 100 en un intra sin duda merece celebrarlo.

El mercado ofrece unas pocas veces al año momentos críticos en los que se le puede sacar jugo tranquiliamente (no es casualidad que los tres valores que di y sus objetivos bajistas estén cumpliendo al 100% -y di esos porque vi que eran de los menos volátiles, pero el giro era patente en casi todos los del IBEX). Esos giros, creo, con un poco de estudio más o menos todo el mundo debería ser capaz de detectarlos, pues tardan entre semanas y meses a materializarse, y sólo con eso le puedes sacar un buen pico al mercado. A menos que tengas mucha pasta no te dará para vivir, pero sí para sacarle un dinerillo muy majo a lo que por otra parte es en la mayoría de casos también un hobby.

No es un juego, no hay azar, y por lo tanto es posible buscar patrones en la arbitrariedad para utilizarlos a nuestro favor, que por algo las grandes empresas tienen departamentos de trading y no casinos. Ahora bien, para llegar a que te dé comer, has de ser de una pasta especial y tener muchas, muchas ganas de aprender. MUY poca gente las tiene.


----------



## Zetaperro (21 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Me ánimo a poner un gráfico algo más detallado, con un mensaje explicativo interior.



Yo veo ahí un inmenso HCH y a por la siguiente burbuja en 3 o 4 años


----------



## Claca (21 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Yo veo ahí un inmenso HCH y a por la siguiente burbuja en 3 o 4 años



En logarítimico sin duda se ve ahí un HCH, el problema es determinar la fiabilidad del mismo. Creo que no vale la pena mirar tan lejos, ya se irá viendo poco a poco.


----------



## ponzi (21 Abr 2012)

es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enagás


Curioso. Por ley nadie puede tener mas del 5% de enagas (que mania con poner frenos al liberalismo economico). Algun forero sabe si alguna caja tiene intencion de vender su participacion?Ese dia puede ser un buen momento para entrar


----------



## Arminio_borrado (21 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> En logarítimico sin duda se ve ahí un HCH, el problema es determinar la fiabilidad del mismo. Creo que no vale la pena mirar tan lejos, ya se irá viendo poco a poco.



Claca, ¿tu crees que si se sigue soltando papel y rompemos a la baja los 6700, nos podemos ir como siguiente parada a los 6000?.


----------



## Claca (22 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Claca, ¿tu crees que si se sigue soltando papel y rompemos a la baja los 6700, nos podemos ir como siguiente parada a los 6000?.



Por poder, sí, aunque no veo el por qué. Pero a ver, estamos bajistas, la estructura está definida en distintos plazos, cogemos el que más nos guste y miramos los niveles en los que la cosa cambiaría. Mientras no cambie, estamos tranquilos y quietecitos, así nos ahorramos disgutos.

En mi opinión deberíamos rebotar en breve, pero será para caer más en un futuro. Yo desde luego que no esperaba tanta verticalidad en la caída, pero desde que empezó el guano he ido colgando las mismas líneas y de momento todas se han respetado, todas. Así, obviamente, no puede haber todavía ningún rebote sostenido.

Echemos un vistazo a lo siguiente, que ayer comenté algo al respecto:













Es el spread del IBEX VS MEDIUM CAP. Como vemos, sea como sea, con rebote o no, ahora parece que le toca sufrir al IBEX y, ojo, el MEDIUM está para caer, así que imagina.

Las cosas pueden cambiar, pero por ahora, es lo que hay.


----------



## kalemania (22 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Yo veo ahí un inmenso HCH y a por la siguiente burbuja en 3 o 4 años



¿Y cual dice _ustec_ que es el objetivo de dicho HCH? ¿-2000? ::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (22 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Por poder, sí, aunque no veo el por qué. Pero a ver, estamos bajistas, la estructura está definida en distintos plazos, cogemos el que más nos guste y miramos los niveles en los que la cosa cambiaría. Mientras no cambie, estamos tranquilos y quietecitos, así nos ahorramos disgutos.
> 
> En mi opinión deberíamos rebotar en breve, pero será para caer más en un futuro. Yo desde luego que no esperaba tanta verticalidad en la caída, pero desde que empezó el guano he ido colgando las mismas líneas y de momento todas se han respetado, todas. Así, obviamente, no puede haber todavía ningún rebote sostenido.
> 
> ...



Puedo cambiar de idea con el tiempo, pero ahora mismo el escenario que manejo en mi mente para el muy largo plazo es:

Rebote desde los 6700 hasta los 7800 ma o meno. Quizá ya haya empezado el viernes. No lo sé.

De ahí otra vez para abajo con objetivo en el tiempo de 5300. Ahí tendría que haber una subida mínimo hasta los 6000. Si se va a 6700 de nuevo y los supera, probablemente hayamos visto el suelo en esos 5300. Si no pasa de los 6000, objetivo visita a los 4000. 

Si seguimos cayendo ahora y nos vamos a los 6000 sin descanso, el objetivo final del movimiento pasaría ya no a los 4000, sino a los niveles finales "bertokianos"  de 2900 puntos, donde ya habremos muerto cienes de veces y donde sacaría el bazooka con bertok para formar una buena cartera para los nietos.

Pero vamos, en mi mente todo esto es en un escenario a muy largo plazo, no que vaya a pasar a lo largo de este año. Y susceptible de cambiar el mismo según como vayan transcurriendo los acontecimientos. Pero ahora mismo es lo que veo.


----------



## faraico (22 Abr 2012)

joder, acojonais a dios bendito....ienso:


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

labolsayeconomia.blogspot.com/2012/03/quitas-en-la-historia-grandes.html?m=1

Encontrado en internet este articulo que no tiene desperdicio.Ademas viendo la situacion en la cual nos encontramos lo logico seria que asumamos que condiciones de mercado podemos llegar a presenciar.La verdad leyendo determinados articulos de personas preparadas y viendo el nivel de algunos foreros,he llegado a la conclusion de que me queda mucho por aprender. Claca el otro día me hizo pensar una frase tuya despues de la caida del jueves..."El escenario sigue intacto, ¿que ha cambiado?" y la verdad es que al margen de noticias que vienen y van las bolsas siguen ciclos expansivos y correctivos de forma ciclica. El ser humano es el unico ser capaz de olvidar sus errores pasados y volverlos a cometer una y otra vez, y eso va por mi en 1 lugar ya que vendi parte de iberdrola un dia antes del rebote habiendo agiantado carros y carretas.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me apunto a todo, todo, todo, todo.
> Yo también estoy pensando en montar una especie de hedge fund y para ello necesito clientes. No pido nada a nadie porque lo voy a hacer solo gestionando los dineros de la familia y unos amigos que me animaron, entiéndase que ellos ponen pasta. Empezaré sin dejar el curro por si acaso .............. e intuyo que seguiré currando muchos, muchos años.



cuenta conmigo


----------



## sirpask (22 Abr 2012)

> Rebote desde los 6700 hasta los 7800 ma o meno. Quizá ya haya empezado el viernes. No lo sé.



dios Te oiga!!!


----------



## kalemania (22 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> labolsayeconomia.blogspot.com/2012/03/quitas-en-la-historia-grandes.html?m=1
> 
> Encontrado en internet este articulo que no tiene desperdicio.Ademas viendo la situacion en la cual nos encontramos lo logico seria que asumamos que condiciones de mercado podemos llegar a presenciar.La verdad leyendo determinados articulos de personas preparadas y viendo el nivel de algunos foreros,he llegado a la conclusion de que me queda mucho por aprender. Claca el otro día me hizo pensar una frase tuya despues de la caida del jueves..."El escenario sigue intacto, ¿que ha cambiado?" y la verdad es que al margen de noticias que vienen y van las bolsas siguen ciclos expansivos y correctivos de forma ciclica. El ser humano es el unico ser capaz de olvidar sus errores pasados y volverlos a cometer una y otra vez, y eso va por mi en 1 lugar ya que vendi parte de iberdrola un dia antes del rebote habiendo agiantado carros y carretas.



Efectivamente, yo pienso que la clave del suelo, mas bien va estar en la fecha de "la quita", que en los 6700, 5300, ó 2900......


----------



## bertok (22 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Puedo cambiar de idea con el tiempo, pero ahora mismo el escenario que manejo en mi mente para el muy largo plazo es:
> 
> Rebote desde los 6700 hasta los 7800 ma o meno. Quizá ya haya empezado el viernes. No lo sé.
> 
> ...



Los 2900 no los veo aunque no me sorprenderían demasiado.

Si llegamos a ahí, piensa que la bolsa será algo secundario ya que la prioridad será tener para comer.

Hay que tener calma porque ya he dicho que estamos viviendo momentos excepcionales. Parece claro que el culibex a cambiado de registro y se tardarán muchos años en ver niveles de 10.000.


----------



## bertok (22 Abr 2012)

Viendo la visión de futuro que tienen los amigos de Google ....

Map of the Dead - Zombie Survival Map


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Abr 2012)

*[Iberdrola]*







Breve comentario que han venido mis sobrinos.....

Espero primero que cierre el gap. Luego subiré el SL a punto de entrada. Wishfulkeando me gustaría que corrigiera hasta el fibo que coincide con la parte baja del canal perdido. Y Luego cuidadín que hay unos objetivos mu chungos como pierda los 3.4€....


----------



## Zetaperro (22 Abr 2012)

kalemania dijo:


> ¿Y cual dice _ustec_ que es el objetivo de dicho HCH? ¿-2000? ::



3000 puntos


----------



## Arminio_borrado (22 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los 2900 no los veo aunque no me sorprenderían demasiado.
> 
> Si llegamos a ahí, piensa que la bolsa será algo secundario ya que la prioridad será tener para comer.
> 
> Hay que tener calma porque ya he dicho que estamos viviendo momentos excepcionales. Parece claro que el culibex a cambiado de registro y se tardarán muchos años en ver niveles de 10.000.



El otro día leí a alguien barajar una posibilidad de onda c hasta los 2700 y pensé que lo habías dicho tu. No recuerdo ahora quien fue (quizá LCASC). Perdona entonces por confundirme.

Para mi, los 2900 me parece un escenario con probabilidad más remota. Ya indicaba lo de "ahí moriríamos cienes de veces". Ahora mismo, le doy más posibilidad al escenario 5300, seguido del 4000. 

También creo que es más probable el rebote ahora en los 6700 que en los 6000. Y que ese rebote nos llevaría a esos niveles 7800. Quizá estirando mucho, mucho, 8200.


----------



## patilltoes (22 Abr 2012)

¿Alguien tiene noticias (malas) de TEVA?, es un fabricante israeli de medicamentos genericos y anda algo baja para lo que es el sector (PER 14 a comparar con 20 en las que no estan jodidas).

Teniendo en cuenta que no tienen pipeline de inversion (eso explica el bajo precio de Astrazeneca) no se que leches les pasa.


----------



## burbujas (22 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene noticias (malas) de TEVA?, es un fabricante israeli de medicamentos genericos y anda algo baja para lo que es el sector (PER 14 a comparar con 20 en las que no estan jodidas).
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que no tienen pipeline de inversion (eso explica el bajo precio de Astrazeneca) no se que leches les pasa.




Cuáles tiene PER 20? Otros fabricantes de genéricos o pfizer y cía?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Abr 2012)

Precio al que podríamos comprar telefónica: 8 €, me explico:
Telefónica tiene un 2º impulso bajista activado con objetivo los 9,9-9,7 €.
Se frenó ahora alrededor de un soporte fuerte (zonal 10,75-10,70) si lo respeta podría hacer el ajuste inicial a la zona de 11,8 y superados ese límite nos iriamos muy posiblemente hasta los 12,45 +-. El otro día comentaba que no era mala idea lanzarse a largo en ibex el viernes después del vencimiento del etxx50 (telefónica cotiza en este índice) lo veía por los ajustes del futuro de este valor y pq rondaba cerca el soporte antes comentado, otra cosa es que se intente en el conjunto de valores hacer un suelo en 6700 en cierre (repito que no debamos cerrar nunca, sí intradia, por debajo de ese valor en el corto plazo).
El objetivo final de telefónica no tendría que ser a precios actuales por debajo de los 9,5 +- o equivalente después del reparto del dividendo anual a los 8 € (contemplo que el mínimo se irá haciendo seguramente o este 2ª semestre o incluso en parte del primer semestre del 2012, aunque más en este 2º semestre) pq activaríamos un doble techo no muy perfecto (pero si válido) en el largo plazo con objetivo 1 € (por tanto, hipótesis inválida salvo catastrofe económica).


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

Primero es probable que rebote con cierta fuerza para "ir haciendo gráfico".


----------



## patilltoes (22 Abr 2012)

Ahora que lo veo mejor parece que esta en un rango normal:
Pfizer: 20
Novartis: 14
GlaxoSmithKline: 14
Novo Nordisk: 28 (groar)
Sanofi: 13
AstraZeneca: 6 (en esta si que se que pasa)
Eli Lilly: 10 (tambien se que pasa)
Johnson & Johnson: 17
Merck: 19
TEVA: 14


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene noticias (malas) de TEVA?, es un fabricante israeli de medicamentos genericos y anda algo baja para lo que es el sector (PER 14 a comparar con 20 en las que no estan jodidas).
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que no tienen pipeline de inversion (eso explica el bajo precio de Astrazeneca) no se que leches les pasa.



onvre, de noticias malas no se nada, pero en 20 años ha subido un 8000%.... casí ná!

*[Teva]*







Creo que el hostión puede ser bueno (dos canales alcistas rotos por abajo). Pero no mucho caso que la estoy mirando de refilón...


----------



## patilltoes (22 Abr 2012)

TEVA es el ogro de los genericos. Novartis tiene su propia seccion y andan asi asi, pero TEVA es gigante, algo asi como la mitad de las exportaciones de Israel o una tremendez parecida.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Abr 2012)

Euro/dólar:





El viernes hizo una vela confirmatoria del martillo anterior activando un 2º impulso hasta los 1,3245-1,325. Es muy probable que se vaya a chocar a los 1,33 +-, y que o bien haga un nuevo rebote para abajo (podría coincidir con una sesión relativamente bajista en índices el jueves-viernes aunque ésto ya es hacer cábalas sin mucho sentido) o que lo rompa confirmando lo que parece un triángulo expansivo (en general, todos los triángulos rectángulos deberían ser así, siendo el principal elemento de confusión con los HCH).
A ver que tal se porta.


----------



## FranR (22 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Euro/dólar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personalmente paso del eur/dol, cada entrada es como invitar a Pandoro a unas copas. Tal como está la cosa es más fácil salir mozito con el índice patrio, jugando en algún valle intradía en largo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Abr 2012)

Mi visión a corto del Dax:





muy importante para confirmar la vela del viernes cerrar o superar los 6825 ptos, igual importante no rebajar los 6675 pq volveríamos a entrar en el canal bajista (el canal debería tener en realidad 4 toques antes de romper al alza).
Los 6825 nos confirmaría un miniimpulso alcista hasta los 6921 (de paso, cerraría el gap en los 6980), pero cuidado siempre que no vuelva a entrar en esos 6675.


----------



## patilltoes (22 Abr 2012)

Estoy por hacer un analisis de Inditex por descuento de flujos de caja a ver que leches sale. A veces pienso que es una burbuja tremenda y otras que si fuese extranjera pensariamos que es la leche.


----------



## patilltoes (22 Abr 2012)

Inditex analizado por descuentos de flujos

Basado en los datos publicados por la compañia aqui:
Grupo INDITEX - Datos financieros

Tomando como:
- Periodo de 10 años, 2012-2012
- Margen de crecimiento: 2/3 del experimentado en el periodo 2007-2011
- PER estimado de 18. Alto, pero menor al que ha solido cotizar.
- Tasa de descuento igual al bono español a 10 años (5.98%). Se podría poner la inflacion (4.5% que sera la que experimentamos los pobres o la que se inventen los que mandan)

Los resultados son:
- El precio objetivo a precios actuales seria de 67,46€, es decir por debajo del actual y sin margen de seguridad alguno.
- Con crecimiento igual al actual en el periodo de 10 años el precio rondaria los 100€ (97,93€)

Es decir, parece que esta cotizando por la zona alta pero sin pasarse y que el mercado cree que seguira creciendo a cascoporro.


----------



## patilltoes (22 Abr 2012)

Voy a ver si me pillo los datos de REE, Enagas y alguna vaca lechera mas, a ver si se cumple lo que dice el sentido comun.


----------



## bertok (22 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Voy a ver si me pillo los datos de REE, Enagas y alguna vaca lechera mas, a ver si se cumple lo que dice el sentido comun.



Espero con ansia viva :: esos análisis. Son compañías interesantes


----------



## patilltoes (22 Abr 2012)

El de REE esta hecho en rankia:

Ree Vs Enagás... (4/7)

Pero ya que tengo la plantilla medio escrita lo repetire a ver. Y el de Enagas no lo he visto por ahi.


----------



## Xof Dub (22 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> labolsayeconomia.blogspot.com/2012/03/quitas-en-la-historia-grandes.html?m=1
> El ser humano es el unico ser capaz de olvidar sus errores pasados y volverlos a cometer una y otra vez, y eso va por mi en 1 lugar ya que vendi parte de iberdrola un dia antes del rebote habiendo agiantado carros y carretas.



Mi duda es si no hubiese usted vendido el dia anterior, habria vendido durante la subida del viernes o habria preferido mantenerlas en cartera porsiaca y se confirmase un cierto giro en jornadas venideras??? 

Si las hubiera vendido el viernes la diferencia al final es de unos centimos por accion, mientras que si hubiera decidido mantenerlas seguiria expuesto a la evolucion de un mercado en el que, alcista o bajista, habria pasado (si me permite la expresion) a jugar a la contra (en vez de actuar segun una estrategia predefinida) 

Le comento esto, con el respeto y la curiosidad de alguien que apenas llega a cria de gacela, porque desde mi escasa experiencia (apenas 9 operaciones desde diciembre hasta ahora) creo que eso que llamamos 'SL mentales' en la practica son una peligrosa arma de doble filo y pueden llevarnos a situaciones como la que usted sugiere. Por eso creo que la cuestion a analizar es si el meollo de la operacion en si misma estuvo en la venta del jueves o en la falta de un sl real por un exceso de confianza en los SL mentales? y una segunda pregunta seria si usted cree que esta circunstancia, vender con ciertas minusvalias y ver como se produce un rebote al dia siguiente, le condicionara en futuras decisiones?

Creo que se trata de algo que se puede a aplicar a una gran cantidad de casos que he leido en el foro, como nuestras emociones, nuestra disciplina (que al final acaba no siendo tal) son mas un enemigo que una ayuda


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

Os traigo una petrolera china *barata* y con unos ratios impresionantes

China North East Petroleum

Sin deuda estructural con 61 millones en caja vamos casi toda su capitalización bursatil (En los últimos 4 años ha duplicado cada año su tesoreria sin inmutarse)
Y ahora viene lo bueno

ROE 26'91%
ROA 14'89%
Margen bruto 63'95%
Cada año incrementa sus ventas entre un 15%-25%

Cotiza a 3.11 cuando su precio contable es 3,44

Empresa pequeña pero muy eficiente, lo malo que es china, preferiría que fuese usana o canadiense pero con todo lo que han subido los usanos cuesta encontrar cosas como esta.

CHINA NORTH EAST PETROLEUM (NEP:NYSE Amex): Financial Statements - Businessweek


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Espero con ansia viva :: esos análisis. Son compañías interesantes



después del ansiado análisis fundamental, veremos si el desfasado y poco solvente AT coincide la visión del siempre certero AF.


----------



## patilltoes (22 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> después del ansiado análisis fundamental, veremos si el desfasado y poco solvente AT coincide la visión del siempre certero AF.



¿Que pensais por tecnico de REE y Enagas?


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> Mi duda es si no hubiese usted vendido el dia anterior, habria vendido durante la subida del viernes o habria preferido mantenerlas en cartera porsiaca y se confirmase un cierto giro en jornadas venideras???
> 
> Si las hubiera vendido el viernes la diferencia al final es de unos centimos por accion, mientras que si hubiera decidido mantenerlas seguiria expuesto a la evolucion de un mercado en el que, alcista o bajista, habria pasado (si me permite la expresion) a jugar a la contra (en vez de actuar segun una estrategia predefinida)
> 
> ...



Fue sin duda una excesiva confianza en el negocio empresarial a largo plazo no valorando suficientemente bien determinados factores:

-*Deuda estructural excesiva*
-Malos compañeros de viaje muy endeudados o en situaciones muy precarias (ACS así como un buen nutrido grupo de cajas)
-Regulación autoimpuesta por el gobierno poco eficiente
-País en una situación pésima

La empresa vale mas de 5'2 eso garantizado 100% y con el tiempo llegara a esos valores y los superara.
Seguramente tengas razón, tenía que haberme puesto un punto de entrada y salida concreto y no solo un sl mental. Vendí una parte porque supero ese tope máximo y creí oportuno respetarlo, al margen de que he vendido en uno de los peores momentos. He vendido por seguridad porque creo que es muy probable que determinadas cajas tengan que mal vender sus participaciones empresariales y no quiero verme envuelto en esa situación (Con un solo día viendo como el mayor accionista por vender un 3'6% tu accion cae un 8% tengo suficiente)


----------



## atlanterra (22 Abr 2012)

Como gane la izquierda en Francia creo que podemos ver bajadas en las bolsas a principios de semana....


----------



## patilltoes (22 Abr 2012)

Aviso, creo que he cometido un par de errores en la hoja anterior, el periodo de evolucion son 11 años (2012-2022) y noseque chorrada mas.

Enagas: Analisis por descuento
- He variado el PER a 12, que me parece mas tipico de estas utilities.
- Aun suponiendo un crecimiento a una tasa igual a la mitad del periodo de datos, el descuento sobre la cotizacion es considerable.
- He vuelto a tomar como tasa de descuento el bono a 10.

Resultado:
- Suponiendo un crecimiento igual a 2/3 del experimentado en el periodo de cotizacion, el precio estimado es de 23,20€. Es decir, cotiza con un descuento del 40%.
- Suponiendo crecimiento como el actual el precio estimado seria de 35.45€.

Todo indica que Enagas esta fuertemente castigada por el mercado sin que nada de su trayectoria pasada lo justifique. Aun suponiendo un crecimiento de la mitad del actual y un PER 10 el precio estimado rondaria los 15,75€, un margen de seguridad mas que razonable.


----------



## Zetaperro (22 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Como gane la izquierda en Francia creo que podemos ver bajadas en las bolsas a principios de semana....



Pasará lo contrario. La bolsa es asín


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

Aquí van otras empresas pequeñas que encontrado con buenos margenes:

Esta usana...Preferiria que fuese un sector mas predecible como consumo de bienes básicos (cocacola,kraft o petroleo) pero bueno esta empresa esta barata y en los últimos 4 años ha incrementado sus ventas

*Fivestar*

Senior Living Communities : Five Star Senior Living

Según estoy viendo en su web se dedican a servicios a la tercera edad en usa, entre ellos terapias para enfermos con alzheimer.

FIVE STAR QUALITY CARE (FVE:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek

En caja tienen 31 mill y su deuda estructural es de 76 mill

Su valor contable es 5'84

ROE 30,69%

Margen bruto 43,31%

Sus únicas pegas:

- 45% de su margen bruto se va en costes administrativos
- De sus ventas solo gana un 5% (Hay que tener en cuenta que invierte un 10% en mejorar sus servicios y que cada año reduce su deuda)


Con esta os vais a reir ....

Perfect World

Perfect World | Ingresa a un Mundo Sin Igual[1]

PERFECT WORLD CO-SPON ADR (PWRD:NASDAQ GS): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Lo increible es que es rentable, tienen una caja bestial y cada año venden mas...por lo visto en el mundo hay mas frikis de lo que parece.

Tiene en caja 2289 millones 

Gana entre 800-1000 mill al año

No es un sector que me llame demasiado, lo veo demasiado volátil.

Creo que voy a reducir un poco mis criterios de búsqueda para encontrar empresas mas capitalizadas


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Que pensais por tecnico de REE y Enagas?








Está en zona soporte, por tanto, zona de compra especulativa con stop entiendo alrededor de los 13 €. Este valor, como otros muchos, ha realizado el objetivo de un doble techo que se ve a simple vista y parece rebotar en una zona importante.
Muy importante el stop +- en los 13 € ya que está tocando el lado inferior de un canal alcista que supuestamente se debería romper a la baja (ya cumplió sus 4 toques) aunque todo dependerá de si puede romper la directriz bajista de máximos (en rojo) y con que volumen. Mi impresión es que puede rebotar hasta cerca de los 15 € (un 10-15% de ganancia como a casi todos los valores del ibex) conformando un triángulo de ruptura (más probable en los que no son rectángulos como éste) y luego rompería definitivamente el canal para abajo. Creo que su límite bajista será a lo sumo los 10,7 haciendo un doble suelo de muy largo plazo.
A muy largo plazo, si que lo veo bien, pero el AT creo que nos dice que sufrirá el lógico descenso en todo por descenso de la renta disponible, pérdida de población, paro etc en el consumo y la mayor carga fiscal que le irán metiendo a fin de recaudar.


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Aviso, creo que he cometido un par de errores en la hoja anterior, el periodo de evolucion son 11 años (2012-2022) y noseque chorrada mas.
> 
> Enagas: Analisis por descuento
> - He variado el PER a 12, que me parece mas tipico de estas utilities.
> ...



Esta intervenida por el gobierno y por ley nadie puede ser propietario de mas de un 5% de la empresa.


----------



## Xof Dub (22 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La empresa vale mas de 5'2 eso garantizado 100% y con el tiempo llegara a esos valores y los superara.
> Seguramente tengas razón, tenía que haberme puesto un punto de entrada y salida concreto y no solo un sl mental. Vendí una parte porque supero ese tope máximo y creí oportuno respetarlo, al margen de que he vendido en uno de los peores momentos. He vendido por seguridad porque creo que es muy probable que determinadas cajas tengan que mal vender sus participaciones empresariales y no quiero verme envuelto en esa situación (Con un solo día viendo como el mayor accionista por vender un 3'6% tu accion cae un 8% tengo suficiente)



A mi me paso en la segunda operacion que hice, finales de noviembre, una entrada muy buena en Abertis a 10,90 (tras semanas mirando graficos, consultando cifras...mirando historicos y leyendo foros) echada a perder en parte pq ajuste demasiado un sl y me saco a 11,38....lo demas es historia...el valor llego a 13 y pico :´(
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-noviembre-2011-ii-230.html#post5365928

luego esa circunstancia me hizo decidir ir a pelo sin sl en otras operaciones posteriores, pero al final creo que los sustos no compensan


----------



## patilltoes (22 Abr 2012)

Lo de la demografia a freir puñetas es un factor muy a tener en cuenta cuando se invierte en paises occidentales.


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

Perfect World

Lo de este videojuego me ha sorprendido..

¿En serio hay tanta gente que juega a esto?

Si que están desesperados los asiáticos no?

De las tres aunque esta pueda ser muy rentable no me inspira mucha confianza.

Prefiero los centros de jubilados usanos y la petrolera china


----------



## patilltoes (22 Abr 2012)

REE segun Descuentos de flujo

Ya que rankia ya tiene un analisis similar, he probado a hacer cambios:
- La tasa de crecimiento la calculo sobre el beneficio neto, no sobre la caja.
- He probado a poner crecimiento de la mitad del periodo del que tengo datos.
- PER 10 (bajo).
- Tasa de descuento del 6% (bono España)

Con todo esto salen unos precios estimados de 45.50€ es decir, un descuento sobre el 30%.


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> REE segun Descuentos de flujo
> 
> Ya que rankia ya tiene un analisis similar, he probado a hacer cambios:
> - La tasa de crecimiento la calculo sobre el beneficio neto, no sobre la caja.
> ...



Mira las ventas, no el beneficio neto ya que es muy manipulable.Las ventas no han crecido al mismo ritmo.Es muy dificil que una empresa controlada en parte por el estado y que solo opera en España crezca hasta el infinito.No es como cocacola que vende a nivel global. A mi enagas me gusta principalmente porque el estado de forma ficticia les pone un margen bruto muy elevado ( normal tienen ellos una participacion) vamos que usan ree y enagas como un impuesto encubierto, entre la remuneracion que reciben estas y el deficit de tarifa a las termosolares pagamos una de las energias mas caras de los paises desarrollados. Enagas es una buena empresa pero tiene sus limites, aun asi creo que terminara valiendo mas (cerca de 20), aunque solo sea por la caja que tienen y por el monopolio implicito que poseen.


----------



## patilltoes (22 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> *Mira las ventas, no el beneficio neto ya que es muy manipulable.*Las ventas no han crecido al mismo ritmo.Es muy dificil que una empresa controlada en parte por el estado y que solo opera en España crezca hasta el infinito.No es como cocacola que vende a nivel global. A mi enagas me gusta principalmente porque el estado de forma ficticia les pone un margen bruto muy elevado ( normal tienen ellos una participacion) vamos que usan ree y enagas como un impuesto encubierto, entre la remuneracion que reciben estas y el deficit de tarifa a las termosolares pagamos una de las energias mas caras de los paises desarrollados. Enagas es una buena empresa pero tiene sus limites, aun asi creo que terminara valiendo mas (cerca de 20), aunque solo sea por la caja que tienen y por el monopolio implicito que poseen.



Lo se, lo suyo es pillar el flujo de caja neto por esa misma razon, pero queria probar a ver que pasa usando el B. neto (ya que este mismo analisis lo habia pegado de rankia por ahi arriba), parece que no cambia muchos numeros.

EDITO: tal vez no manipulen mucho las cifras.


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Lo se, lo suyo es pillar el flujo de caja neto por esa misma razon, pero queria probar a ver que pasa usando el B. neto (ya que este mismo analisis lo habia pegado de rankia por ahi arriba), parece que no cambia muchos numeros.
> 
> EDITO: tal vez no manipulen mucho las cifras.



La empresa es muy buena.El beneficio es manipulado en cuanto el estado permite que enagas tenga un margen bruto muy elevado. Es bastante escandaloso los margenes que tienen, quizas es que venden sus servicios mas caros de lo que valen y la verdad viendo que el estado esta detras y que no permite a nadie tener mas de un 5% no me extrañaria. Mientras el estado siga permitiendoles ese chollo la empresa seguira incrementando sus beneficios ya no tanto por un fuerte incremento de las ventas como por una disminucion de deuda e indirectamente consiguiendo mayor beneficio neto.Por ese motivo me gusta mas enagas que ree, al menos tienen ahorros y si con ese dinero pagan deuda, en la cuenta de pyg pagaran menos interes e incrementaran sus beneficios.


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Aquí van otras empresas pequeñas que encontrado con buenos margenes:
> 
> Esta usana...Preferiria que fuese un sector mas predecible como consumo de bienes básicos (cocacola,kraft o petroleo) pero bueno esta empresa esta barata y en los últimos 4 años ha incrementado sus ventas
> 
> ...



Amigo, Perfect World pasa a estar en top five de mi radar. Enhorabuena y sobre todo gracias por mi parte. Me parece magnífica. Ha rebotado justo en el mínimo relevante y parece que está a punto de hacer cambio de ciclo. Está a punto de superar la directriz bajista primaria y su track record en análisis técnico es bastante fiable porque no engaña respecto a sus intenciones. Si supera los 16, podemos decir con fiabilidad que comienza un nuevo ciclo. En ese punto cargaré y a medida que suba seguiré cargando. Menea no mucho volumen pero en cuanto cambie el ciclo volverá el millón de acciones diarias.


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

Quien dice que no va a haber subidas?.

lbum de Fotos - Tiramillas.net


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, Perfect World pasa a estar en top five de mi radar. Enhorabuena y sobre todo gracias por mi parte. Me parece magnífica. Ha rebotado justo en el mínimo relevante y parece que está a punto de hacer cambio de ciclo. Está a punto de superar la directriz bajista primaria y su track record en análisis técnico es bastante fiable porque no engaña respecto a sus intenciones. Si supera los 16, podemos decir con fiabilidad que comienza un nuevo ciclo. En ese punto cargaré y a medida que suba seguiré cargando. Menea no mucho volumen pero en cuanto cambie el ciclo volverá el millón de acciones diarias.



De nada  Si entras ten mucho cuidado,mete poco, aunque contablemente lo estan haciendo bien y tienen caja no deja de ser una EMPRESA DE VIDEOJUEGOS y china.Las modas en temas de videojuegos son muy raras, es muy dificil predecir sus ingresos futuros. A mi me ha sorpredido que un videojuego online genere tanto dinero (es muy raro) pero bueno soy un inexperto total en este campo, al margen de los tiros que pegaba con lara croft. si hay algun forero experto en estos temas podria dar su opinion.


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

No quiero que nadie piense que tengo especial inquina pero un conocido en Indra (categoría de gerente) me dice que por allí todo está muy mal. Cada día hay menos trabajo, cientos de personas paradas y nerviosas por su futuro, que se habla contínuamente de la situación financiera de la empresa en la bolsa, que tienen muchos proyectos ruinosos en los que se pierde mucho dinero, que el board of directors está muy nerviosos, ....... Dice que la situación de las administraciones públicas les está haciendo mucho daño. Y lo peor es que tienen líos grandes en el horizonte, problemas con clientes ...

Realmente hace mucho tiempo que no veo semejante destrucción de valor en una compañía de cierto tamaño y pedigrí.


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> De nada  Si entras ten mucho cuidado,mete poco, aunque contablemente lo estan haciendo bien y tienen caja no deja de ser una EMPRESA DE VIDEOJUEGOS y china.Las modas en temas de videojuegos son muy raras, es muy dificil predecir sus ingresos futuros. A mi me ha sorpredido que un videojuego online genere tanto dinero (es muy raro) pero bueno soy un inexperto total en este campo, al margen de los tiros que pegaba con lara croft. si hay algun forero experto en estos temas podria dar su opinion.



Yo hablo por técnico. Lo demás no me importa tanto porque para eso están los stop losses. Vamos a ver cómo sigue pero parece una magnífica oportunidad de inversión si finalmente supera la directriz alcista que está sobre los 16 dolares.


----------



## The Hellion (22 Abr 2012)

Si es verdad lo que dicen, esta es la empresa del futuro










> La resaca es un mal que, desde el fin de semana pasado, tiene cura. Todo gracias al 'Hangover Heaven', algo así como el 'Paraíso de la Resaca', un autocar que recorre el conocido 'strip' de la meca de las apuestas y el juego ofreciendo un cóctel de vitaminas, aminoácidos y medicamentos que, según asegura su inventor, Jason Burke, es capaz de acabar con los síntomas de la ingesta masiva de alcohol "en tan sólo 45 minutos".
> 
> Despedirse de la resaca cuesta entre 90 y 200 dólares, "según el estado en el que llegue el paciente", aunque puede dispararse hasta los 500 dólares si éste decide que el tratamiento se realice en su propia habitación de hotel.
> 
> "Creo que esto es un avance importante en la medicina y resuelve un problema para todos aquellas personas que llegan a Las Vegas dispuestas a pasar un buen rato"





> “I feel that Hangovers are a major problem in this country. People in the USA are stressed and need a way to reduce their stress and have fun. People come to Las Vegas to blow off some steam, relieve stress, and have a good time. Should we have to lose an entire day of our vacation because the bartender over-served us the night before? I say NO. I have had quite a few bad hangovers in my lifetime and I decided I wasn’t going to take it lying down (with a pounding headache) anymore. With my treatment protocol, I can take you from a semi-conscious, porcelain-hugging, hit-by-a-truck hangover to feeling like you’re ready to take on the world in less than 45 minutes. I think this is a major development in medicine and solves a significant problem for people that like to party and have a good time….especially here in Las Vegas.”


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No quiero que nadie piense que tengo especial inquina pero un conocido en Indra (categoría de gerente) me dice que por allí todo está muy mal. Cada día hay menos trabajo, cientos de personas paradas y nerviosas por su futuro, que se habla contínuamente de la situación financiera de la empresa en la bolsa, que tienen muchos proyectos ruinosos en los que se pierde mucho dinero, que el board of directors está muy nerviosos, ....... Dice que la situación de las administraciones públicas les está haciendo mucho daño. Y lo peor es que tienen líos grandes en el horizonte, problemas con clientes ...
> 
> Realmente hace mucho tiempo que no veo semejante destrucción de valor en una compañía de cierto tamaño y pedigrí.



No se si sera verdad pero he leido que tienen 36000 empleados (un 9% mas que iberdrola),vendiendo muchisimo menos . Como empiecen a caer sus ventas el ere puede ser historico. Al final va a ser verdad que veremos los 6 mill de parados


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo hablo por técnico. Lo demás no me importa tanto porque para eso están los stop losses. Vamos a ver cómo sigue pero parece una magnífica oportunidad de inversión si finalmente supera la directriz alcista que está sobre los 16 dolares.



Indra, es el ejemplo por AT más claro, bueno, uno más de los muchos muy claros. Recuerdo que cuando anunciamos que se iba a los 7,3 por un doble objetivo de triple-doble techo activado y 2º impulso bajista activado, se comentó que se iba por no sé que rollos de negocio y tal a los 10 sobre estas fechas. Sí, sí, uno de aquí lo comentó, él sabe de lo que hablo (no es Ponzi). Hay otro objetivo por ruptura de un triángulo que no pongo). Pues bien, ocurrió lo que ocurrió:






A mi el AF bien interpretado me interesa, pero no el de hechos pasados como son lo que muestra un balance o una pyg al 31/12/2011 o un margen de ventas sin un modelo de correlación donde se tenga en cuenta variables como movimientos de competidores etc, si estimaciones basadas en carga financiera futura, fiscalidad etc.
Fijaros, telefónica en 2010 obtuvo 10.000 millones de euros, ese balance interpretaba que se iban a produjir miles de prejubilaciones, que no podrían sacar Atento a bolsa como preveían, que en Brasil le salía un competidor americano complicado para el futuro?? el AT no te dice el por qué, pero si hasta cierto punto el qué sucederá.


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No se si sera verdad pero he leido que tienen 36000 empleados (un 9% mas que iberdrola),vendiendo muchisimo menos . Como empiecen a caer sus ventas el ere puede ser historico. Al final va a ser verdad que veremos los 6 mill de parados



Hace poco me decía un directivo de una empresa de seguros, que Indra está tirando precios para al menos poder pagar las nóminas. Está ofertando servicios tecnológicos a 30 euros la hora por lo que no consigue reclutar talento del bueno y al final tiene problemas y pierde dinero.

Cobrar por un tío 30 pavos a la hora supone (suponiendo que el tío esté "colocado" en un cliente un 80% que mucho me parece) supone poco más de 4000 euros mensuales. Eso tiene que dar para pagar el sueldo del chico/a, las cotizaciones sociales, compensar las pérdidas de otros proyecto que pudieran tener problemas y asumir los costes de estructura o indirectos que perfectamente pueden suponer más del 40% de las nóminas. Con eso sale que el sueldo del chico/a tiene que ser de menos de 800/1000 euros brutos o que sea más alto y asumir pérdidas.

Les aseguro que por esas cifras el talento no aguanta ni dos minutos.

Empresas que van así por la vida, tirando precios y deflactando los salarios porque empobrecen el servicio ofrecido .... están haciendo mucho daño en España.

A algún directivo conozco que le han cortado la cabeza por fracasar en un proyecto tecnológico que tuvieron con Indra. Que se joda por ser partícipe de este proceso de comoditización contínuo de los servicios en España.


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Indra, es el ejemplo por AT más claro, bueno, uno más de los muchos muy claros. Recuerdo que cuando anunciamos que se iba a los 7,3 por un doble objetivo de triple-doble techo activado y 2º impulso bajista activado, se comentó que se iba por no sé que rollos de negocio y tal a los 10 sobre estas fechas. Sí, sí, uno de aquí lo comentó, él sabe de lo que hablo (no es Ponzi). Hay otro objetivo por ruptura de un triángulo que no pongo). Pues bien, ocurrió lo que ocurrió:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mundo empresarial es muy complejo. Sobre indra lo que si comente es que tienen unos margenes brutos muy bajos (27%),minimo hay que buscar empresas con un 40%. Ademas su deuda crecia a la vez que su caja menguaba. Su valor contable es de 6,5-7. Hay que ver como se comporta el margen bruto, sus ventas, deuda, caja,numero de empleados,roe,roa....Indra no sobresale contablemente, lo unico bueno que tienen es que para el activo que disponen estos años ganaban bien (es una empresa con mucho capital humano y de servicios asi que es logico) (el que invierta en indra tiene que tener muy claro que esta inviertiendo en su capital humano).Es justo al reves que enagas, que lo que se compran son gaseoductos. Telefonica es otra historia ( tiene margenes superiores al 50%), en contra su excesiva deuda y plantilla, creo que alierta corregira ese problema.


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Indra, es el ejemplo por AT más claro, bueno, uno más de los muchos muy claros. Recuerdo que cuando anunciamos que se iba a los 7,3 por un doble objetivo de triple-doble techo activado y 2º impulso bajista activado, se comentó que se iba por no sé que rollos de negocio y tal a los 10 sobre estas fechas. Sí, sí, uno de aquí lo comentó, él sabe de lo que hablo (no es Ponzi). Hay otro objetivo por ruptura de un triángulo que no pongo). Pues bien, ocurrió lo que ocurrió:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En mi opinión y lo que veo en las empresas finales que reestructuramos (el primer coste controlable es la inversión en tecnología porque "se puede dejar para el año que viene") una empresa del perfil de Indra y con tanta dependencia de "lo público" podría retroceder en ingresos un 10-15% en ingresos en los próximos 18 meses. Hablando en ebtida, puede ser perfectamente más del 20% y eso es muy grave en empresas que viven con márgenes estrechos ya que generan poco valor agregado o a más a más.
Otro tema es lo que se vea en la P&L porque se configuran no con las ventas y sí con la declaración de servicios prestados mes a mes. Es fácil ñapearlas. Irán salvando poco a poco pero al mismo tiempo hipotecando los siguientes años porque se quedarán sin ingresos por declarar y con el trabajo pendiente.

Posiblemente harán como han hecho históricamente, vía crecimiento inorgánico pero eso no es solución si compran algo peor incluso que ellos (difícil pero haberlo haylo). Sucede que ahora hacer eso es muy complicado porque el acceso al crédito es complejo y el intercambio de papelitos aún más ya que la precio que los tienen .... deberían asumir una dilución bestial.

Me da la sensación que les ha pasado algo similar a lo que pasó en su día a Telepizza. Prometían mucho pero al final el océano de negocio se restringió y se quedaron como un player más del montón.

En bolsa es otro cantar. Ha bajado en vertical porque el mercado es soberano y anticipa las dificultades del negocio así como la poca claridad del mismo. Ahora debería venir el ajuste y no sería sorprendente que suba un 15%. Pero es simplemente un ajuste. Volverá a caer porque debajo de sus faldas solo hay pelo.

Esto no es algo exclusivo de Indra. Por lo que veo, las empresas están bajando mucho su CAPEX y lo tecnológico ha perdido el glamour de antaño. Son servicios de "rasca e intentalo la próxima vez". Clama al cielo que servicios que se deben prestar con ingenieros, estén cotizados a menos de 30 euros o incluso 25 euros por hora. Se han cargado un sector llamado a ser una estrella. Lo han estrellado porque si no es uno, es otro. Los grandes en el panorama internacional no consiguen despuntar en España porque quieren centrarse en el servicio de valor pero por estos pagos no es suficiente ya que está el local de turno que lo hace más barato aunque sea peor.


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hace poco me decía un directivo de una empresa de seguros, que Indra está tirando precios para al menos poder pagar las nóminas. Está ofertando servicios tecnológicos a 30 euros la hora por lo que no consigue reclutar talento del bueno y al final tiene problemas y pierde dinero.
> 
> Cobrar por un tío 30 pavos a la hora supone (suponiendo que el tío esté "colocado" en un cliente un 80% que mucho me parece) supone poco más de 4000 euros mensuales. Eso tiene que dar para pagar el sueldo del chico/a, las cotizaciones sociales, compensar las pérdidas de otros proyecto que pudieran tener problemas y asumir los costes de estructura o indirectos que perfectamente pueden suponer más del 40% de las nóminas. Con eso sale que el sueldo del chico/a tiene que ser de menos de 800/1000 euros brutos o que sea más alto y asumir pérdidas.
> 
> ...



Se de primera mano que al menos en España estan tirando mucho de contratos de outsourcing ( por servicios que subcontratan a otras emp tecnologicas) y de becarios con sueldos tercermundistas (hay un feeling entre ellos y la politecnica que es un show). Supongo que asi compensaran los sueldos de los gerentes y directivos.Mal asunto, los empleados con un panorama así no suelen estar muy motivados. Por mal que lo esten haciendo tampoco son sacyr ni metrovacesa al menos a dia de hoy , en un futuro quien sabe


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El mundo empresarial es muy complejo. Sobre indra lo que si comente es que tienen unos margenes brutos muy bajos (27%),minimo hay que buscar empresas con un 40%. Ademas su deuda crecia a la vez que su caja menguaba. Su valor contable es de 6,5-7. Hay que ver como se comporta el margen bruto, sus ventas, deuda, caja,numero de empleados,roe,roa....Indra no sobresale contablemente, lo unico bueno que tienen es que para el activo que disponen estos años ganaban bien (es una empresa con mucho capital humano y de servicios asi que es logico) (el que invierta en indra tiene que tener muy claro que esta inviertiendo en su capital humano).Es justo al reves que enagas, que lo que se compran son gaseoductos. Telefonica es otra historia ( tiene margenes superiores al 50%), en contra su excesiva deuda y plantilla, creo que alierta corregira ese problema.



El problema de Telefónica es lo que yo llamo "encrucijada del éxito". Disfrutan de márgenes muy alto pero que han caido el 8% absoluto en el último año (hasta el 32% aprox). Aún así siguen teniendo los márgenes más altos del sector. Necesitan bajarlos para competir (sus competidores se conforman con ganar menos) y la encrucijada surge porque bajar los precios les bajan los beneficios y eso hace que bajen en bolsa cosa que no está permitido en una empresa gobernada exclusivamente por financieros.

Tienen que realizar una catársis al estilo de Nokia. Tiene más tiempo porque es lo que han comprado desarrollando Brasil principalmente .... pero el tiempo pasa.


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El problema de Telefónica es lo que yo llamo "encrucijada del éxito". Disfrutan de márgenes muy alto pero que han caido el 8% absoluto en el último año (hasta el 32% aprox). Aún así siguen teniendo los márgenes más altos del sector. Necesitan bajarlos para competir (sus competidores se conforman con ganar menos) y la encrucijada surge porque bajar los precios les bajan los beneficios y eso hace que bajen en bolsa cosa que no está permitido en una empresa gobernada exclusivamente por financieros.
> 
> Tienen que realizar una catársis al estilo de Nokia. Tiene más tiempo porque es lo que han comprado desarrollando Brasil principalmente .... pero el tiempo pasa.



El margen bruto global de tef supera el 50%. Supongo que el margen que comentas que ha caido sera el de España porque de forma global sigue alto.Asi que si aqui ha caido, que no lo se no tengo el dato (manejo estados contables consolidados), significa que en otros paises deben estar enchufando unos margenes de aupa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hace poco me decía un directivo de una empresa de seguros, que Indra está tirando precios para al menos poder pagar las nóminas. Está ofertando servicios tecnológicos a 30 euros la hora por lo que no consigue reclutar talento del bueno y al final tiene problemas y pierde dinero.
> 
> Cobrar por un tío 30 pavos a la hora supone (suponiendo que el tío esté "colocado" en un cliente un 80% que mucho me parece) supone poco más de 4000 euros mensuales. Eso tiene que dar para pagar el sueldo del chico/a, las cotizaciones sociales, compensar las pérdidas de otros proyecto que pudieran tener problemas y asumir los costes de estructura o indirectos que perfectamente pueden suponer más del 40% de las nóminas. Con eso sale que el sueldo del chico/a tiene que ser de menos de 800/1000 euros brutos o que sea más alto y asumir pérdidas.
> 
> ...



En temas de consultoría está pasando en todo el sector. Te hablo de primera mano de una consultora pequeña que se está haciendo un nicho de mercado porque su estructura es mínima, tienen dos comerciales que son los socios y el resto de la plantilla están trabajando en proyectos. Nada de pagar miles de euros en alquileres, beneficio para el socio director, gerentes, etc.....

Pues desde hace unos meses Deloitte, E&Y y KPMG que son sus mayores competidores están tirando los precios e igualando sus ofertas en precio lo cual los tiene muy sorprendidos porque todos esos proyectos con la estructura que tienen van a dar pérdidas. Pero claro, pierdes menos cobrando cinco por un tío que te cuesta diez que tenerlo parado.


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El margen bruto global de tef supera el 50%. Supongo que el margen que comentas que ha caido sera el de España porque de forma global sigue alto.Asi que si aqui ha caido, que no lo se no tengo el dato (manejo estados contables consolidados), significa que en otros paises deben estar enchufando unos margenes de aupa.



Me refiero al OIBDA sobre ventas. Rondando el 30%, un poquito por encima.


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En temas de consultoría está pasando en todo el sector. Te hablo de primera mano de una consultora pequeña que se está haciendo un nicho de mercado porque su estructura es mínima, tienen dos comerciales que son los socios y el resto de la plantilla están trabajando en proyectos. Nada de pagar miles de euros en alquileres, beneficio para el socio director, gerentes, etc.....
> 
> Pues desde hace unos meses Deloitte, E&Y y KPMG que son sus mayores competidores están tirando los precios e igualando sus ofertas en precio lo cual los tiene muy sorprendidos porque todos esos proyectos con la estructura que tienen van a dar pérdidas. Pero claro, pierdes menos cobrando cinco por un tío que te cuesta diez que tenerlo parado.



En PWC este año tienen que poner pasta los socios. Así está el tema.


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

Hablando del futuro del negocio de Telefónica. Miren el anexo ... siempre hay alguien que hará lo que tú no te atreves a hacer. Echen cuentas y que en este negocio no hay establecimiento de llamada.

Yoigo será el primer operador europeo que dará voz por internet de pago - elEconomista.es


----------



## Arminio_borrado (22 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En temas de consultoría está pasando en todo el sector. Te hablo de primera mano de una consultora pequeña que se está haciendo un nicho de mercado porque su estructura es mínima, tienen dos comerciales que son los socios y el resto de la plantilla están trabajando en proyectos. Nada de pagar miles de euros en alquileres, beneficio para el socio director, gerentes, etc.....
> 
> Pues desde hace unos meses Deloitte, E&Y y KPMG que son sus mayores competidores están tirando los precios e igualando sus ofertas en precio lo cual los tiene muy sorprendidos porque todos esos proyectos con la estructura que tienen van a dar pérdidas. Pero claro, pierdes menos cobrando cinco por un tío que te cuesta diez que tenerlo parado.



Yo te puedo decir que me han llamado antiguos compañeros preguntándome por proyectos pequeños que iban a salir en licitación para concursar. Proyectos en los que antes, por cuantía, esas empresas grandes ni se lo hubieran planteado. 

Así se están poniendo las cosas en el sector.


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me refiero al OIBDA sobre ventas. Rondando el 30%, un poquito por encima.



Es que es diferente.Yo miro la cuenta de pyg funcional (margen bruto) no cuentan los costes administrativos, ni seg social, ni amortizaciones,ni impuestos solo se tienen en cuenta los aprovisionamientos, asi dejo al margen eventos de caracter temporal como eres. (aunque algunas emp erroneamente usen esta cuenta y metan los costes administrativos), con el baii de operaciones luego se puede ver. Utilizas la version anglosajona no? Por capex y oibda.El oibda seria mas o menos como el baii de operaciones con respectivas modificaciones.Entonces si cuadran los %. Al final las dos versiones acaban en el mismo lugar


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hablando del futuro del negocio de Telefónica. Miren el anexo ... siempre hay alguien que hará lo que tú no te atreves a hacer. Echen cuentas y que en este negocio no hay establecimiento de llamada.
> 
> Yoigo será el primer operador europeo que dará voz por internet de pago - elEconomista.es



En europa eso puede hacer daño.Aunque no se yo que calidad del servicio tendra.Tengo yoigo y la cobertura a veces falla, no me imagino hablando con ellos por internet.


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es que es diferente.Yo miro la cuenta de pyg funcional (margen bruto) no cuentan los costes administrativos, ni seg social, ni amortizaciones,ni impuestos solo se tienen en cuenta los aprovisionamientos, asi dejo al margen eventos de caracter temporal como eres. (aunque algunas emp erroneamente usen esta cuenta y metan los costes administrativos), con el baii de operaciones luego se puede ver. Utilizas la version anglosajona no? Por capex y oibda.El oibda seria mas o menos como el baii de operaciones con respectivas modificaciones.Entonces si cuadran los %. Al final las dos versiones acaban en el mismo lugar



Al final lo importante son las lentejas en el plato y por eso importa el below the line. En Telefónica está bajando y bajando y eso es un drama que no saben cómo gestionar porque están bajando a base de perder cuota de mercado y no de ser más competitivos. En el momento que empiecen a ser más baratos para defender cuota de mercado, tendrán otro arreón hacia abajo que no podrá ser compensado con el tirón de Brasil. Ese es el camino que les llevará a los 8 euros en unos 12-18 meses.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hablando del futuro del negocio de Telefónica. Miren el anexo ... siempre hay alguien que hará lo que tú no te atreves a hacer. Echen cuentas y que en este negocio no hay establecimiento de llamada.
> 
> Yoigo será el primer operador europeo que dará voz por internet de pago - elEconomista.es



En principio con Viber también se puede hablar por internet y gratis, personalmente no lo instalo porque no me fío de la compañía propietaria (israelíes afincados en Chipre).


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En europa eso puede hacer daño.Aunque no se yo que calidad del servicio tendra.Tengo yoigo y la cobertura a veces falla, no me imagino hablando con ellos por internet.



La calidad será la de la red. Yoigo tiene planta propia (heredada de Xfera) pero parte de la cobertura la suplen con instalaciones propias de Telefónica. Sí, de Telefónica porque les salía más barato.
Cada vez dependen menos de ello.
En el mundo móvil, la cobertura es algo que siempre irá a mejor ... pero requiere tiempo.
Lo que no siempre va a mejor es la calidad del servicio posventa y hace ya muchos años que Yoigo decidió que los call centers tenían que estar en España.
Telefónica fue por la línea de verlo como un centro de costes y no como un centro de captación de ingresos .... y así les ha ido.


----------



## patilltoes (22 Abr 2012)

Articulo curioso:
La "Super Empresa" S&P 500 y la importancia del largo plazo en bolsa


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La calidad será la de la red. Yoigo tiene planta propia (heredada de Xfera) pero parte de la cobertura la suplen con instalaciones propias de Telefónica. Sí, de Telefónica porque les salía más barato.
> Cada vez dependen menos de ello.
> En el mundo móvil, la cobertura es algo que siempre irá a mejor ... pero requiere tiempo.
> Lo que no siempre va a mejor es la calidad del servicio posventa y hace ya muchos años que Yoigo decidió que los call centers tenían que estar en España.
> Telefónica fue por la línea de verlo como un centro de costes y no como un centro de captación de ingresos .... y así les ha ido.



Lo van a volver a trasladar a España (Con la reduccion salarial que estamos viviendo ya sale parecido). Han perdido muchos clientes con la broma


----------



## patilltoes (22 Abr 2012)

A nivel de marca, a Telefonica le ha hecho mucho daño el gitanear tanto por 4 perras. Podrian haber vendido la idea "vamos tan de sobrados que hasta podemos tratar bien al cliente", pero optaron por sus cosas.


----------



## patilltoes (22 Abr 2012)

Por cierto, ando comparando ETFs que sigan al SP500 y me llama la atencion que SPY (el de state street) da un dividendo ligeramente mejor que el Vanguard (VOO)


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Articulo curioso:
> La "Super Empresa" S&P 500 y la importancia del largo plazo en bolsa



Por eso he recomendado no intentar ponerse cortos en el sp.Es como intentar tumbar al indice mas perfecto y con las empresas mas rentables de la 1 economia mundial. Si se invirtiera 1000 euros cada año probablemente de aqui a 10 años se podria obtener una rentabilidad media 10%-15% compuesta...(10% = multiplcar por 2,59 tu capital (sp a 3600)...15% = multiplicar por 4 (sp 5600).Es la rentabilidad historica del indice


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por eso he recomendado no intentar ponerse cortos en el sp.Es como intentar tumbar al indice mas perfecto y con las empresas mas rentables de la 1 economia mundial. Si se invirtiera 1000 euros cada año probablemente de aqui a 10 años se podria obtener una rentabilidad media 10%-15% compuesta...(10% = multiplcar por 2,59 tu capital (sp a 3600)...15% = multiplicar por 4 (sp 5600).Es la rentabilidad historica del indice



Yo hay números que veo y me mareo ehhh

Ese rendimiento lo da una carbonera cogida en ciclo .... en 6 meses.


----------



## GwendyP (22 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> A nivel de marca, a Telefonica le ha hecho mucho daño el gitanear tanto por 4 perras. Podrian haber vendido la idea "vamos tan de sobrados que hasta podemos tratar bien al cliente", pero optaron por sus cosas.




Entre sus cosas esta el mantener al Mangandarin y a toda su tribu en Guasitón, remember


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Por cierto, ando comparando ETFs que sigan al SP500 y me llama la atencion que SPY (el de state street) da un dividendo ligeramente mejor que el Vanguard (VOO)



Yo lo tengo comprado a traves del fondo de ing asi puedo entrar las veces que quiera sin pagar comision....Tengo eurostoxx,ibex,sp y acciones y curiosamente el unico activo que tengo en verde es el sp y a punto el eurostoxx.


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo hay números que veo y me mareo ehhh
> 
> Ese rendimiento lo da una carbonera cogida en ciclo .... en 6 meses.



Tb es mas riesgo. Como pilles la carbonera de pie cambiado te dejas hasta la camisa, nada que no se solucione con buenos sl


----------



## patilltoes (22 Abr 2012)

Hostia, tengo que mirar si ING ya tiene ETFs interesantes o pedir si no los veo.


----------



## atlanterra (22 Abr 2012)

Respecto a las operadoras móviles, no se a que esperan para que el gobierno imponga por ley una infraestructura de comunicaciones ÚNICA, me parece un atentado contra la eficiencia y la salud seguir permitiendo que cada cual siga instalando antenas que van a la frecuencia de mi microondas sin control. 

Operadoras virtuales con infraestructura común. Y libre compentencia.


----------



## patilltoes (22 Abr 2012)

El SPY y el DIA los veo en ING, interesante. Y ninguno de Vanguard.

Edito: si que veo algunos de iShares.


----------



## patilltoes (22 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Respecto a las operadoras móviles, no se a que esperan para que el gobierno imponga por ley una infraestructura de comunicaciones ÚNICA, me parece un atentado contra la eficiencia y la salud seguir permitiendo que cada cual siga instalando antenas que van a la frecuencia de mi microondas sin control.
> 
> Operadoras virtuales con infraestructura común. Y libre compentencia.



Eso que dices estuvo a punto a punto de hacer cuando telefonica dejo de ser publica, se hablo de hacer algo parecido a Enagas, REE y CLH pero con la red telefonica conmutada.

Al final ñanguis.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Abr 2012)

lamento la calidad de la imagen

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/aq4bLTpTbdfi8126ssk5rj7nSNmJsyAIQQQnMGbqwlI?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/--RvJcGRalCM/T5RdS_g6n9I/AAAAAAAAABQ/xcozh2eZ2gM/s640/PERFECT%2520WORLD%2520CO..jpg" height="480" width="640" /></a>

edit: no me gusta picasa


----------



## bertok (22 Abr 2012)

¿fiesta?

EN DIRECTO: Siga la jornada de las Elecciones Presidenciales en Francia - 21/04/12 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tb es mas riesgo. Como pilles la carbonera de pie cambiado te dejas hasta la camisa, nada que no se solucione con buenos sl



No, te dejas el stop y éste tiene la amplitud que decidas. Por un momento he pensado que no usas stops. Cuidado con ese deporte.


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Respecto a las operadoras móviles, no se a que esperan para que el gobierno imponga por ley una infraestructura de comunicaciones ÚNICA, me parece un atentado contra la eficiencia y la salud seguir permitiendo que cada cual siga instalando antenas que van a la frecuencia de mi microondas sin control.
> 
> Operadoras virtuales con infraestructura común. Y libre compentencia.



En su día Telefónica no quería porque ellos tenían y el resto no ..... entonces lo veían como ventaja competitiva y una barrera de entrada para la competencia. Ahora que ya todos lo tienen desplegado y en vías de amortización ..... ya no se generarán esas sinergias. Volverá a pasar con la tecnología LTE y así indefinidamente.


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Eso que dices estuvo a punto a punto de hacer cuando telefonica dejo de ser publica, se hablo de hacer algo parecido a Enagas, REE y CLH pero con la red telefonica conmutada.
> 
> Al final ñanguis.



Cuidado que también se habló en el 2006 como iniciativa europea y Telefónica andaba temblando porque se iba a quedar solamente con los railes ....
Pasó por la presión política.


----------



## matt (22 Abr 2012)

*Problemas.*

Ciertamente, el IBEX está en zona de soporte en gráficos de largo plazo. Esto debería producir un rebote importante si acaso no, algo más importante. En marzo de 2.009 se hicieron 6.702 y ahora 6.858.

Los que invierten por análisis técnico seguro que así lo han hecho.
Si se perdieran los niveles de 6.700 solo el infierno nos aguarda; pero en tanto no sea así habría que apostar por el rebote.

Sin embargo, los que escuchamos noticias comenzamos a dudar de que efectivamente este nivel de soporte pueda agantar. Al grano.

No voy ya al endeudamiento; a la deuda del Estado,a los problemas de Repsol y demás. Vamos al hecho de la necesidad de recapitalización de la banca. Esta semana, en todas las instancias supranacionales se pide a España que acuda a los mecanismos de rescate para las entidadades financieras.

De Guindos ha dicho que nada de nada; que no lo necesitan, pero no es cierto.
El problema viene que la recepción de ayuda conllevará entre otros ajustes, la eliminación del dividendo. Se imaginan ustedes, un índice como en nuestro (bancarizado total) en que las entidades no puedan abonar dividendo ¿Quiénes podrían soportar al IBEX en este caso? ¿Telefónica? ¿Repsol?

No podrán eludir nuestros bancos la necesidad de ayuda, ni en el supuesto de que procedan a vender ingentes paquetes de participaciones industriales, hecho que tb sería demoledor para el IBEX.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Abr 2012)

Vaya meneíto le han metido al euro


----------



## bertok (22 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vaya meneíto le han metido al euro



Se vislumbra semanita movida en la vieja Uropa.


----------



## matt (22 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vaya meneíto le han metido al euro



Si hubiese que interpretarlo en clave política, tendríamos a hablar de Hollande.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (22 Abr 2012)

Por cierto, parece que vamos a tener una nueva commodity:

¿El nuevo ‘oro’? Los diamantes se preparan para dar el salto al mercado cotizado - Cotizalia.com

Diamonds are forever.


----------



## Zetaperro (22 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vaya meneíto le han metido al euro



Eso es bueno, no?


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/empresas-fina...n-cartera-acciones-de-Repsol-o-Iberdrola.html


----------



## kemao2 (22 Abr 2012)

matt dijo:


> Si hubiese que interpretarlo en clave política, tendríamos a hablar de* Hollande*.




Y de HOlanda, ambas cosas son muy negativas para el € y las bolsas.


----------



## atlanterra (22 Abr 2012)

Me parece que el culo gordo mantecoso no se va a llevar muy bien con el nuevo presidente Francés. Se avecina tormenta en el Euro (y las Bolsas). Pobre Chullibex, y yo que entré en Endesa la semana pasada esperando rebote...


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Me parece que el culo gordo mantecoso no se va a llevar muy bien con el nuevo presidente Francés. Se avecina tormenta en el Euro (y las Bolsas). Pobre Chullibex, y yo que entré en Endesa la semana pasada esperando rebote...











kemao2 dijo:


> Y de HOlanda, ambas cosas son muy negativas para el € y las bolsas.



Creo que todo el mundo esperaba este resultado igual que paso con Rajoy


----------



## Zetaperro (22 Abr 2012)

Lo de Hollande está descontadísimo. Espero


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

matt dijo:


> Ciertamente, el IBEX está en zona de soporte en gráficos de largo plazo. Esto debería producir un rebote importante si acaso no, algo más importante. En marzo de 2.009 se hicieron 6.702 y ahora 6.858.
> 
> Los que invierten por análisis técnico seguro que así lo han hecho.
> Si se perdieran los niveles de 6.700 solo el infierno nos aguarda; pero en tanto no sea así habría que apostar por el rebote.
> ...



Solo una matización. La pérdida de los 6.700 puntos requeriría un filtro en función de la volatilidad reinante. No sería la primera vez .... que engaña.

Solo un consejo si me lo permites. No te condiciones por las noticias. Es la maquinaria que utilizan para desposicionar al inversor.

La supuesta recapitalización puede suponer una subida del 10% o una bajada del 10%. Y ambas serían justificadas sin problemas vía noticias.


----------



## bertok (22 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Lo de Hollande está descontadísimo. Espero



cualquier excusa es buena para ahondar en la corriente :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que todo el mundo esperaba este resultado igual que paso con Rajoy



Si os fijáis, la crisis ha movido la silla a todos los politicuchos como Berlusconi, la primavera árabe, ZijoPuta y le llegará a la Merkel. El problema es que en algunos sitios han ido a peor.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Abr 2012)

Sin ser un entendido de política francesa:

Sarkozy+Le Pen+Bayrou > Hollande+Mélenchon.

Ya veremos como sale la segunda vuelta.


----------



## explorador (22 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sin ser un entendido de política francesa:
> 
> Sarkozy+Le Pen+Bayrou > Hollande+Mélenchon.
> 
> Ya veremos como sale la segunda vuelta.



el enemigo común es Merkel, el 35% de los votantes de Le Pen nunca votarán por Sarkozy, ha traicionado a Francia

FR_SWNGVTB0412_VF.swf

Présidentielle 2012 - Intentions de vote aux élections - Sondages en France


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Abr 2012)

explorador dijo:


> el enemigo común es Merkel, el 35% de los votantes de Le Pen nunca votarán por Sarkozy, ha traicionado a Francia
> 
> FR_SWNGVTB0412_VF.swf
> 
> Présidentielle 2012 - Intentions de vote aux élections - Sondages en France



Le Pen es antieuropeista y se autodenomina antisistema 

El elector del FN tiene que escoger entre ver a un socialista en el Eliseo o ver a la vaca alemana en la tele. ¿Qué decisión crees que tomará?

Edit: Máxime cuando Sarkozy sabe que esos electores son su única oportunidad para ganar. Vamos a tener unas semanas de declaración de intenciones de Sarkozy de esas que nos gustaría ver aplicadas en nuestro país.


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Lo de Hollande está descontadísimo. Espero











bertok dijo:


> cualquier excusa es buena para ahondar en la corriente :fiufiu:











Janus dijo:


> Si os fijáis, la crisis ha movido la silla a todos los politicuchos como Berlusconi, la primavera árabe, ZijoPuta y le llegará a la Merkel. El problema es que en algunos sitios han ido a peor.



Exacto. La bolsa hace lo que toque en cada momento. Que habria un cambio de politicos estoy convencido que estaba descontado


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2012)

labolsayeconomia.blogspot.com/2012/03/visualizando-la-decada-perdida.html?m=0


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

Visto como ha abierto el pre-market ..... yo no pondría cortos hasta ver cómo se comporta mañana tras un buen rato de arranque del negocio.


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2012)

Mañana toca la quiniela de Bme....¿A quien sacaran del ibex?...Doy mi voto a Sacyr


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Abr 2012)

mañana al menos en Francia es previsible que tire al rojo, si hay cambio de gobierno las inversiones, contractos de las empresas (CAC) pueden variar


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s2Gwc4Dxqk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lgSUQclcvI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Interesante coloquio de analisis de la situación actual de repsol en argentina


----------



## burbufilia (23 Abr 2012)

Sobre Francia, no me preocuparía en exceso.

Ganará a Sarko porque se pondrá la chaquetilla facha que tiene para la ocasión. Ya lo ha dicho revenant, o como se escriba: Sarko aglutina un mayor espectro político

Y ojo, porque en dos telediarios se la pondrá nuestro bobierno porque están mirando a los inmis para la siguiente tijera. Sacarán a los perros. Al tiempo 

Pero aunque ganara Hollande, aumentaría la influencia krugmanera a Europa. A largo plazo Dios dirá, pero a la corta, se aliviarán las tensiones.

Y aunque me equivocara en todo, da igual. Un cambio electoral tiene un efecto en la bolsa que dura dos o tres días, a lo sumo. Distinto sería si hubiera ganado Le Pen, se habría armado una buena. Pero el cisne negro ya está descartado


----------



## The Hellion (23 Abr 2012)

Sobre Repsol, dice Centeneitor:



> Y ahora lo inimaginable: resulta que en 2008 firmó un pacto inaudito de recompra de las acciones de su socio Eskenazi en YPF –25,5% - si Repsol perdía el control -al precio que pagó Eskenazi y que debe casi íntegros– 3.300 millones ¡de los cuales 1.100 que le había prestado REPSOL! -porque solo puso 100,¡mas 500 millones! por las molestias.
> 
> Y según Bloomberg el viernes, Eskenazi le ha exigido cumplir el acuerdo. Repsol aducirá “fuerza mayor”, pero la expropiación no era algo no previsible, de hecho era lo único posible, así que ahora hay un pleito añadido que puede ser la ruina, porque además, al pasar a tener un 25+6=31%, está obligado a lanzar una OPA por la totalidad. El Gobierno Argentino no venderá, pero los fondos americanos sí, o sea, una broma de más de 6.000 millones con rentabilidad cero para empezar, más lo que toque invertir en Vaca Muerta. ¿Pero donde se ha visto firmar un “vender loan” a una persona que no tiene un duro y encima firmarle un contrato de recompra ante cualquier eventualidad? O no tienen ni idea de lo que se traen entre manos o están locos.



Todos los días, en multitud de empresas grandes, pequeñas y medianas de España, se firman contratos así. No se sabe lo que se firma. No se leen los contratos, más allá de las cláusulas negociadas de precio y plazo. El resto, "boilerplate" les dicen los guiris, y por boilerplate lo toman los negociadores españoles. 

La consecuencia es que se firman contratos con cláusulas de daños predeterminados de auténtica risa (nerviosa, en el caso de los españoles), arbitrajes cuya sede sería Boca del Lobo y pactos de recompra, bueno, pues como el de Repsol. 

Los juristas continentales (porque no es cosa únicamente de los españoles) llevaban varios siglos encantados de haberse conocido, con razón, por la superioridad del derecho romano y del proceso de codificación iniciado por Bonaparte. Y sin embargo, los anglos, cuyo sistema jurídico es, objetivamente, una mierda pinchada en un palo, han sido los que se han llevado el gato al agua. Su método de interpretación de los contratos es demencial (normalmente prospera la interpretación más obtusa y más alejada de la lógica, siempre que seas capaz de colgarla de alguna afirmación que aparece en el contrato, por delirante que sea), su sistema de redacción contractual es agotador, con cláusulas aparentemente inanes que a la hora de la verdad son las que te acaban crujiendo. 

La impresión que saco de mi experiencia profesional es que en España se negocian las "condiciones" y se traga con todo lo demás, supongo que con la esperanza de que las discrepancias en todo lo que no tenga que ver con precio y plazo, si surgen, se resuelvan en vía judicial con arreglo a criterios de razonabilidad que en el fondo suelen ser comunes entre ambas partes y el juez. Además, si hay cláusulas "abusivas", se suele confiar en que queden anuladas o inaplicadas por el juez. 

Sin embargo, tales cosas no ocurren en los contratos internacionales. La "abusividad" es mucho más difícil de alegar con éxito. Cuando un contrato emplea veinte páginas para predeterminar el importe de los daños no es por capricho; si firmas esa cláusula, esa cláusula te van a aplicar, y más si encima hay una subcláusula que diga algo como "estas cifras recogen la voluntad de las partes a la hora de concluir el contrato y recogen las especiales circunstancias tenidas en cuenta en la negociación y los perjuicios específicos que sufrirían las partes en tales supuestos", o similar. Y luego intentar alegar que son cláusulas penales y por lo tanto ilegales, no añade sino un elemento de patetismo a la estupidez de haberlas aceptado en primer lugar. Manolete...

La fuerza mayor también aparece detallada, con supuestos muchas veces estúpidos, pero con exclusión implícita de otros muchos supuestos. En este terreno puede que Repsol tenga suerte, porque normalmente las acciones de soberanía suelen considerarse fuerza mayor, pero si el contrato no contempla tales acciones como fuerza mayor, ya puede despedirse de que en arbitraje se lo vayan a aceptar.

Yo he llegado a ver esfuerzos de última hora por evitar lo inevitable en los que se alegaba que "nunca habíamos hablado de dicha cláusula, por lo que tras solicitar un plazo para comprobar si realmente existía, comprobamos que aparece en el contrato que ustedes nos enviaron a la firma, bajo el epígrafe "Condiciones Varias"; toda su alegación para exigir el cumplimiento de la condición se basa en ese único hecho. Puede que esa forma de actuar sea habitual en sus lares y puede que consideren que les compensa su aplicación, pero queremos advertirles de que dicha aplicación les supondría una gran pérdida de prestigio." Traducción: "No teníamos ni puta idea de lo que habíamos firmado, y después de comprobar lo que realmente hemos firmado, esperamos que no exijan el cumplimiento del contrato, por nuestra cara bonita". 

Y así vamos por el extranjero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

Bankia supera los 400.000 accionistas nueve meses después de su debut bursátil - elEconomista.es

Se afianza como el tercer banco español en número de accionistas, por detrás del Santander y BBVA.
​


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bankia supera los 400.000 accionistas nueve meses después de su debut bursátil - elEconomista.es
> 
> Se afianza como el tercer banco español en número de accionistas, por detrás del Santander y BBVA.
> ​



Pobres yayos, van a dejar herencia aire...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

iberdrola 3.77 en subasta .... fla-flap

al final no será para tanto.... o si ? ::


nah, mareo de la perdíz ::


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Abr 2012)

Por cierto he estado leyendo desde la oscuridad este finde y he leído noseque de la casa de campo...

Sea de la física o en la virtual perder estos momentos amenos (y llenos de leuros :: ) sería una tragedia...

Respecto a las entraditas de 50k €... entiendo que les siente mal que alguien entre con tan poca pasta en el mercado pero todos tienen derecho XD


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Abr 2012)

Con alegría.

Ibex 35
Últ:6.981,20
Var (% / Ptos):-0,84 %/ -59,40

Buenos dias.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

Holanda, Hollande ----- HOYO.


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Abr 2012)

El ibex por el retrete... -2% en 4 minutos...


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

Estos malditos locos especuladores bajistas ::


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

La hostia está siendo de tamaño XL.

Cuidado porque el SP tiene todos los boletos para caerse un 1% adicional.


----------



## patilltoes (23 Abr 2012)

-2.40%, mola.


----------



## tatur (23 Abr 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## gamba (23 Abr 2012)

Que habeis roto?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Abr 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Yo llevo semanas en el bunker esperando la senal de bertok por la radio y afilando la bayoneta si ahora cambian de canal de emision me la lian.



Lo mismo digo, me veo como esos pobres soldados japoneses perdido en una isla del Pacífico, poniendo trampas y afilando la hoja de mi katana, 30 años después del fin de la guerra... ::

Por cierto, bonito comienzo de sesión, hasta el mínimo del viernes, por ahora...


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Abr 2012)

Estaba claro que no despegaríamos a la primera 

Buenos días.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Abr 2012)

Gamesa -7%.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Lo mismo digo, me veo como esos pobres soldados japoneses perdido en una isla del Pacífico, poniendo trampas y afilando la hoja de mi katana, 30 años después del fin de la guerra... ::
> 
> Por cierto, bonito comienzo de sesión, hasta el mínimo del viernes, por ahora...



Paciencia, 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

Commander Chinito,
Admiral Janus,

where do we aim our artillery????


----------



## patilltoes (23 Abr 2012)

Vuelvo al curro. Buen negocio por esos mundos.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Paciencia, 8:



[YOUTUBE]pa7Ksny2MEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aitor33 (23 Abr 2012)

Derrapando cuesta abajo y sin frenos:´(


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)




----------



## tatur (23 Abr 2012)

¿Voy preparando la maleta o le meto ya con todo lo gordo? me estoy empezando a poner nervioso.

Si, yase lo del cuchillo y tal.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Gamesa -7%.



Sacyr "sólo" un -3,70% ::


Hoy anuncian la salida de una de las dos del Ibex.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

Corto eurodolar 1,3160


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2012)

Como diría el Sr. Chinazo en sus buenos tiempos marbellíes al ver entrar a un _noveau riché_ por la puerta del concesionario: "talacosa calentitta".

La perforación de hace un minuto (6649) ha sido terrorífica; he abierto la posición, e inmediatamente he ido a recalibrar el SL para darle un poco más de cuerda. No he tenido tiempo, porque el pepinazo me ha saltado el SP en la dirección correcta proyectada antes de que pudiera hacer nada. Operación abierta y cerrada en 7 segundos, violentísima. Una cosa es el ultracorto y tal... pero esto.... se pasa un pelín 

Respecto a cómo se presenta el día: acabamos de impactar en zona de relevantes inferiores, pero está claro que el día hoy no está para malabares con proyecciones: están soltando papel, y a lo bestia. Ahora mismo, 19 minutos de sesión, y hemos tocado los -1000 netos. Maginot marca 6613 para hoy, pero como digo, yo no me fiaría; tengan mucho cuidado si deciden intentar un swing desde esa zona.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

tatur dijo:


> ¿Voy preparando la maleta o le meto ya con todo lo gordo? me estoy empezando a poner nervioso.
> 
> Si, yase lo del cuchillo y tal.



Ya no se dice lo del cuchillo que cae.... es la bayoneta de bertok ::

Por cierto, que imagen más desagradable sr. Bertok :|


----------



## Zetaperro (23 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sacyr "sólo" un -3,70% ::
> 
> 
> Hoy anuncian la salida de una de las dos del Ibex.



No está entre Sacyr y Ebro?


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sacyr "sólo" un -3,70% ::
> 
> 
> Hoy anuncian la salida de una de las dos del Ibex.



Está estadísticamente demostrado que los valores que salen del ibex lo hacen sobrevendidos y comienzan a subir.

Pero cuidado porque en el caso de estas 2 estrellas aplicaría: Pedo, caca, pis.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya no se dice lo del cuchillo que cae.... es la bayoneta de bertok ::
> 
> Por cierto, que imagen más desagradable sr. Bertok :|



El oso goloso haciendo de las suyas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Maginot marca 6613 para hoy, pero como digo, yo no me fiaría; tengan mucho cuidado si deciden intentar un swing desde esa zona.



Ya sé que ud. siempre habla de DAX, pero por un momento he tenido que volver a leer el nick para asegurarme que no eran cifras para el IBEX que está sólo 200 puntos por encima :ouch:


----------



## VLADELUI (23 Abr 2012)

Bertok Wallace.

Cuando usted diga.

[YOUTUBE]d2N7R6pY3mw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Abr 2012)

Vamos a pasar de Ibex 36 a Ibex 34 ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

Por cierto, otra vez se ha quedado el largo en bankinter a 1,8cents ....

Ya verán que ocurrirá una de estas dos opciones:

a) No me entra la orden y peponazo

b) Entra la orden, guanazo, salta el SL y atpc


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Abr 2012)

.
EN el EuroStoxx al menos (vto. Junio) ha frenado la caída en seco en el 2.205, que fue el mínimo del jueves. 

Posible doble suelo que nos mandaría a los 2.29x de activarse. La pauta de volumen acompaña, se ve bien en horario.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Commander Chinito,
> Admiral Janus,
> 
> where do we aim our artillery????



Ya sabe, cualquier posición tiene que ir con stop loss. La subida del viernes pasado tuvo que ser aprovechada para subir los stops a puntos de entrada. Si no, hoy tiene que haber dolido un poquito.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

Buenos dias señores de la especulacion, 

¿que diferencias hay entre la grafica del bund y la de apple?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2012)

Fran R ¿ los 6800 aguantaran verdad ? en su grafico del otro dia no estaba este diente de sierra  , pero supongo que es cosa de un momentito ienso:


Mas que nada por que si perdemos esos 6800 yo no veo ningun suelo ::


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Bertok Wallace.
> 
> Cuando usted diga.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]d2N7R6pY3mw[/YOUTUBE]



No será hoy. Disfruten de las caidas y no pierdan de vista al SP ::


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2012)

La verdad es que el asunto de nuestro índice es pelín vergonzoso, tiene Ud. más razón que un santo....



Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ya sé que ud. siempre habla de DAX, pero por un momento he tenido que volver a leer el nick para asegurarme que no eran cifras para el IBEX que está sólo 200 puntos por encima :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

como yalodeciayo 

si esto sigue asin el indice gringo sp500 rompera su alcista y tendremos rally guanoso 

aunque voy zampao esto no me impide verlo claro , porque la vaina esta clarisima 8:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Abr 2012)

.
A ver si Mulder tiene la p-IA corriendo y nos puede decir si estos pueden ser los mínimos de hoy.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

_Tranquilicenseme_

ratio deuda/capital
ratio beneficos/capital

ahi esta la pista, y ahi estan los indices no hay mas, de verdad de la buena. Bueno si, que o estamos jugando la partida de cartas con mas faroles de la historia o esta sera la 3 de 3.

Tengo que editar y azotarme por un gravisimo error de hortojrafia, si lo se, yo tengo excusa, mi mujer ahora con el calor no para de ponerse menos ropa, y claro yo tengo que beber desde bien temprano.


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Abr 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Fran R ¿ los 6800 aguantaran verdad ? en su grafico del otro dia no estaba este diente de sierra  , pero supongo que es cosa de un momentito ienso:
> 
> 
> Mas que nada por que si perdemos esos 6800 yo no veo ningun suelo ::



Un pasito más que si no seguirá sin ver el suelo...


muertoviviente dijo:


> como yalodeciayo
> 
> si esto sigue asin el indice gringo sp500 rompera su alcista y tendremos rally guanoso
> 
> aunque voy zampao esto no me impide verlo claro , porque la vaina esta clarisima 8:



Pero si usted dijo que ya estaba sobrevendido y que venía un rebote hasta 8.000 y algo (no recuerdo el pico).

Ahora ya nos despeñamos del todo del tirón?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

PMI Alemania manuf. abril 46,3 :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya sabe, cualquier posición tiene que ir con stop loss. La subida del viernes pasado tuvo que ser aprovechada para subir los stops a puntos de entrada. Si no, hoy tiene que haber dolido un poquito.



Bueno de momento solo va 1% en rojo. Voy a confiar en mi AT, dijimos que IBE llegaría a 3.50. Mi entrada ha sido a 3.51. Ahora, viendo lo que está haciendo el precio, debe cerrar el gap del jueves, y corregir ese casi megaguazo del 2x%. La volatilidad no me asusta a no ser que pierda los 3.4€, ahí si que hay un tercer impulso guanista demoledor.....

En resumen, creo que la entrada es buena. Ya veremos si me tengo que comer las palabras y suturar el ano ....


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sinceramente creo que los gringos ya hicieron techo y se disponen a sumergirse , los indicadores tanto de los gringos como de los europeos se acaban de girar a la baja sin llegar a sobrecompra .
> 
> el ibex como ya dije a roto la alcista de largo plazo en marzo , veo como probable el reboton en 5300 pero creo que el giro que muchos esperan se producira finalmente en 2 o 3 meses pero en los 4 miles
> 
> ...



yalodeciayo


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno de momento solo va 1% en rojo. Voy a confiar en mi AT, dijimos que IBE llegaría a 3.50. Mi entrada ha sido a 3.51. Ahora, viendo lo que está haciendo el precio, debe cerrar el gap del jueves, y corregir ese casi megaguazo del 2x%. La volatilidad no me asusta a no ser que pierda los 3.4€, ahí si que hay un tercer impulso guanista demoledor.....
> 
> En resumen, creo que la entrada es buena. Ya veremos si me tengo que comerlas palabras y suturar el ano ....



Es posible que tengas fortuna pero no termino de entender que extraño razonamiento te hace preveer que has acertado entrando en la vela del mínimo.

Reza para que el SP no visite los 1360.

Suerte.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> PMI Alemania manuf. abril 46,3 :Baile:



Hoyga que han presentado ellos tambien su plan de estabilidad presupuestaria con un recorte de 80 millardos. Eso se notara.


----------



## zulu (23 Abr 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Fran R ¿ los 6800 aguantaran verdad ? en su grafico del otro dia no estaba este diente de sierra  , pero supongo que es cosa de un momentito ienso:
> 
> 
> Mas que nada por que si perdemos esos 6800 yo no veo ningun suelo ::




Juer, viendo esa foto se me pone el estómago por allá arriba :vomito:

Viendo el Ibex, también


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Abr 2012)

-3%.....¿esto lo paráis verdad?


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Abr 2012)

Mamma mía... ostiazo

Lo de vender a precio de saldo el país no va a ser broma...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

Otra ronda de patriotismo largos en el ibex en 6810 para ayudar a mi nacion.


----------



## Condor (23 Abr 2012)

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2012)

Lo del mercado a ACS con su -5% diario es un megacombo continuo que ni en Mortal Kombat.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

Condor dijo:


> MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



condor marditoh carroñero


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es posible que tengas fortuna pero no termino de entender que extraño razonamiento te hace preveer que has acertado entrando en la vela del mínimo.
> 
> Reza para que el SP no visite los 1360.
> 
> Suerte.



No pretendo acertar la vela del mínimo, ni mucho menos. Pero recordará que hace un par de meses a se comentó que IBE llegaría a los 3,5€. El primero que recuerde fue el sr. Votin y luego con el estudio de los gráficos algunos conforeros llegamos a la misma conclusión. 

La orden de compra no ha sido por un calentón, estaba puesta desde hace un mes o así . ¿que me equivoco y me enculan?El SL hará su trabajo. Pero muchas veces me ha ocurrido que mis pinitos con el AT han predicho el comportamiento del precio pero mi gacelil mente me decía "no, no más barato" y al final el precio se ha escapado. [Si, si otras veces el precio ha tirado para el lado contario].

En resumen, se trata de confiar en mi análisis, si me equivoco, pues nada, el SL.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

Señores 30 punticos he subido esto, yo mas no puedo, ahora ustedes.


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2012)

Madre mía lo que está encajando en ventas el 661x sin caer. Como ceda, el hostión va a ser homérico.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2012)

Pollastre!!! Y si tuviera Ibex en vez de BME... dónde estaría?? Ni para mantas debajo del puente tendría...

Me fío más de una sola empresa apta que de la caterva de descerebrados que pululan por nuestro índice...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Madre mía lo que está encajando en ventas el 661x sin caer. Como ceda, el hostión va a ser homérico.



Es la señal, largo en el dax. 

Tengo sentimental contrarian hacia usted ahora mismo.


----------



## aitor33 (23 Abr 2012)

En la semana del Madrid- Barca este si está siendo el partido del siglo menudo guano puede caer


----------



## VOTIN (23 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No pretendo acertar la vela del mínimo, ni mucho menos. Pero recordará que hace un par de meses a se comentó que IBE llegaría a los 3,5€. El primero que recuerde fue el sr. Votin y luego con el estudio de los gráficos algunos conforeros llegamos a la misma conclusión.
> 
> La orden de compra no ha sido por un calentón, estaba puesta desde hace un mes o así . ¿que me equivoco y me enculan?El SL hará su trabajo. Pero muchas veces me ha ocurrido que mis pinitos con el AT han predicho el comportamiento del precio pero mi gacelil mente me decía "no, no más barato" y al final el precio se ha escapado. [Si, si otras veces el precio ha tirado para el lado contario].
> 
> En resumen, se trata de confiar en mi análisis, si me equivoco, pues nada, el SL.



Si,pero ahora ibe seguira cayendo
Mientras los bancos,repsol,telf etc tengan tendencia negativa contagiaran
a las demas
Hasta que SAN no llegue a 3,8 la mierda seguira para el resto de los valores por el efecto contagio
La cosa sigue jodia
Ibe deberia llegar a 3,5 con SAN a 3,8, BBVA A 3,5 o asi y telf a 9
pero ha llegado la primera y ahora debe esperar al resto de los bluechips


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

bueno, dentro en bankinter :: poca carga buscando para pagar un kindle (hay disputas familiares por el uso del mismo)

ya saben.... esto va a guanear :xx:


----------



## Mulder (23 Abr 2012)

A los buenos días!

Aun ando resacoso tras pasar el finde en las fiestas de mi pueblo ¿alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar el autobús ese antiresacas? 

Por otra parte, tras la homérica caída empiezo a ver volumen camuflado positivo, aunque el de los leoncios está muy por encima de lo que es normal a estas horas y la media sigue negativa, yo aun no me pondría largo.

Se podría probar largos en 2193, pero si cae hay otra entrada en 2181, hasta entonces denle con todo lo gordo que hoy están 'nerviositos' desde primerísima hora.

Cuando vuelva de la oficina prometo gestionar todo el tema de la casa de campo, pero sepan que lo de la casa de campo es solo para hablar cosas que no se pueden decir en público, no hay ninguna intención de dejar este foro tal como está ahora.


----------



## The Hellion (23 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo del mercado a ACS con su -5% diario es un megacombo continuo que ni en Mortal Combat.



¿Alguien sabe si lo de la dación en pago funciona en esos préstamos garantizados con acciones?

Porque como sea que no, es game over para ACS... y para Iberdrola. 

Si Galán no tenía preparada una endgame si pasaba lo que está pasando (ya sea comprar el paquete de ACS para autocartera, o que se lo quede BBVA y resolverlo a más largo plazo), como Florentino tenga que vender su participación de mala manera en el mercado, Iberdrola se va a encontrar con un caballero negro, blanco o de cualquier tono de gris, en su consejo. 

El efecto dominó del apalancamiento, la falta de liquidez y las participaciones cruzadas no ha hecho más que empezar. 

El que tenga memoria, que se acuerde del _portfolio insurance_ de 1987 y de LTCM en 1998.


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2012)

3 valores que me gustan.Enagas,bme y nh, ademas estan frenando mas o menos bien la caida.


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Abr 2012)

Pues estamos en los miticos y misticos 6800, es un buen lugar con fuertes soportes, digo yo, y espero que no se baje de aqui, si se rompe pues a por los 5600, 5400.

Dios y los mercados no lo quieran.


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tengo sentimental contrarian hacia usted ahora mismo.



Impossamole, no puede ser... porque yo ahora mismo tengo sentimiento nulo, ni largo ni corto, sino de perfil... no puede Ud. ponerse _contrarian _contra eso ::::


----------



## AssGaper (23 Abr 2012)

Caemos, lo presiento.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

guano para todos disfrutadlo gashegos


----------



## Seren (23 Abr 2012)

El mentor de la expropicación a Repsol, un tal Kicillof, dice que YPF vale 0 euros, que nada de 10.500 millones de dolares como pide Brufau ( lo que valen las acciones). Que máquinas estos argentinos.

El Gobierno planea no pagarle nada a Repsol - 23.04.2012 - lanacion.com *


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Caemos, lo presiento.



Caemos más o es que posteó 2 horas tarde?

XD


----------



## AssGaper (23 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> El mentor de la expropicación a Repsol, un tal Kicillof, dice que YPF vale 0 euros, que nada de 10.500 millones de dolares como pide Brufau ( lo que valen las acciones). Que máquinas estos argentinos.
> 
> El Gobierno planea no pagarle nada a Repsol - 23.04.2012 - lanacion.com *



Estan pidiendo a gritos una intervención armada. 
Una cosa es una expropiacion, otra un robo y otra, escupirnos con en toda la cara con asco, despues de todo lo que hemos ayudado a los argentinos desde el corralito. Sinceramente, hay que ir a por ellos.


----------



## AssGaper (23 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> El mentor de la expropicación a Repsol, un tal Kicillof, dice que YPF vale 0 euros, que nada de 10.500 millones de dolares como pide Brufau ( lo que valen las acciones). Que máquinas estos argentinos.
> 
> El Gobierno planea no pagarle nada a Repsol - 23.04.2012 - lanacion.com *



Estan pidiendo a gritos una intervención armada. 
Una cosa es una expropiacion, otra un robo y otra, escupirnos con en toda la cara con asco, despues de todo lo que hemos ayudado a los argentinos desde el corralito. Sinceramente, hay que ir a por ellos con todas las ganas a degüello.

Han ido a por nosotros injustificadamente y con un asco, revanchismo latente y exageradas formas.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

PMI manuf. eurozona abril 46,0 vs 48,1 esperado 

El Flash del Índice PMI Compuesto de la Actividad Total de la Zona Euro se situó en 47,4 (49,1 en marzo), registrando su mínima en 5 meses. El consenso de analistas esperaba 49,3. 


que bestia 46 del manufuckturero :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2012)

Niveles de entrada por tecnico en nh y enagas? Los hotelillos de Votin estan haciando un suelo bien majo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Abr 2012)

Esta toda la mañan rozándome mis SL de IBE y SAN. Caerán, ya lo sé. Pero es un sinvivir.


----------



## Enzo1980 (23 Abr 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gUDShxRWniw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Abr 2012)

Joder, ¿es que no se cansan de soltar papel?. 

¿No se pueden tomar una semana de descanso?


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2012)

ACS PER 5 y RPD 14%...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Estan pidiendo a gritos una intervención armada.
> Una cosa es una expropiacion, otra un robo y otra, escupirnos con en toda la cara con asco, despues de todo lo que hemos ayudado a los argentinos desde el corralito. Sinceramente, hay que ir a por ellos con todas las ganas a degüello.
> 
> Han ido a por nosotros injustificadamente y con un asco, revanchismo latente y exageradas formas.



Hoy la cronica de Centeno trata sobre esto.

Menuda me ha caido en el daxie. Iba feliz, incluso tenia el sentimental contrarian activado al sr.P, con 7 pipos en plusvis, con dos pipos asegurados y me ha venido el reversal.

Sr.P ha sido un movimiento un tanto sucio, por llamarlo de alguna manera. :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Abr 2012)

Buenos días... 

GT Bankinter está en mínimos desde 1997... 
Pollastre, le dejé una pregunta el sábado 
Lo que ha dicho Mulder de la casa de campo es como yo lo veo, no un foro paralelo, simplemente decir cosas que a lo mejor no se pueden decir públicamente

Saludos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

El PER es una variable con doble lectura. PER muy bajos indican escenarios para la empresa de casi quiebra inmimente. No se vislumbra un escenario de largo plazo a la empresa y asi le demandan ese PER. Cuidado con solo plantear PER bajo comprar comprar que esta muy bajo.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Niveles de entrada por tecnico en nh y enagas? Los hotelillos de Votin estan haciando un suelo bien majo



Entre los hoteles a 2,2 y el San a 3,8 mejor reservarse para lo que viene :no:


----------



## bronx5 (23 Abr 2012)

Me lo parece a mí o es cierto que las subidas no están teniendo fuerza??


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Menuda me ha caido en el daxie. Iba feliz, incluso tenia el sentimental contrarian activado al sr.P, con 7 pipos en plusvis, con dos pipos asegurados y me ha venido el reversal.
> 
> Sr.P ha sido un movimiento un tanto sucio, por llamarlo de alguna manera. :




Sr. Chinazo, hay momentos para todo en la vida, incluso para no entrar a mercado. Obvia decir que, con un neto en el entorno de los -2000 Daxies y rondando el 6600, éste era uno de esos momentos para estarse fuera ::

Le confesaré que, tres años de desarrollo y 25.000 líneas de código después, hay momentos en los que yo mismo no tengo cojones de entrar. No porque no sepa lo que va a a ocurrir, sino porque aún sabiéndolo, los SL necesarios son inaceptables.

La pelea en la franja 661x era uno de estos místicos y mágicos momentos, Sr. Chinazo. Su furia oriental le pudo, actuó Ud. precipitadamente. Su Kung-Fu necesita mejorar :cook:


----------



## VLADELUI (23 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Estan pidiendo a gritos una intervención armada.
> Una cosa es una expropiacion, otra un robo y otra, escupirnos con en toda la cara con asco, despues de todo lo que hemos ayudado a los argentinos desde el corralito. Sinceramente, hay que ir a por ellos con todas las ganas a degüello.
> 
> Han ido a por nosotros injustificadamente y con un asco, revanchismo latente y exageradas formas.



Yo he tenido un pseudojefesito durante unos años. Los argentinos son en términos generales unos jetas y maltrabajas. Venden humo hasta debajo del agua, pero........los españoles no somos tan tontos. Menudo gol le colamos al final a sudaca (me perdonen los sudamericanos respetables (1) que son muchos). Digamos que quedó fuera de juego en unos beneficios que nunca olió porque era tan vago que nunca se preocupaba de mirar los números, él solo ir de putas....que le jodan. Espero que Repsol haya hecho lo mismo.

(1) Le llamabamos sudaca porque el decía que los argentinos no son sudacas, que los sudacas eran peruanos, bolivianos etc....que los argentinos son blancoas. HDLGP.


----------



## The Hellion (23 Abr 2012)

En 2007, Iberdrola compró Energy East en USA por 6400 millones de euros, y ScottishPower por 17.300 millones de euros. 

El año pasado, adquirió la brasileña Elektro por 2.400 millones de euros. 

La capitalización de Iberdrola a fecha de hoy es de 21.500 millones.

¿Cuánto tiempo va a pasar antes de que alguien llame a la puerta de Galán con una oferta que no pueda rechazar?


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El PER es una variable con doble lectura. PER muy bajos indican escenarios para la empresa de casi quiebra inmimente. No se vislumbra un escenario de largo plazo a la empresa y asi le demandan ese PER. Cuidado con solo plantear PER bajo comprar comprar que esta muy bajo.



Hoyga, que he puesto un gif con una risotada en un tío que pretende permanecer serio... Eso es lo que me despierta ACS.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

Jornada de reflexion, sin duda. Señales contradictorias. Mi vision es hoy que la zona de 6640 se tocaran en menos de 2 horas.

Hoy he sacado mas dinero en el ibex con los 30 puntos que en el dax. Sr.P digame si ya tiene comprado ese Audi o aun estoy a tiempo de reconducirle en su camino.


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Entre los hoteles a 2,2 y el San a 3,8 mejor reservarse para lo que viene :no:



Poco a poco los hotelillos estan purgando sus excesos ,vendiendo hoteles y pagando deudas.Santander ha diluido tanto el capital que por sorprendente que parezca a estos niveles tiene una capitalizacion de 40000 mill, me parece excesivo para la cantidad de pisos y creditos morosos que debe haber en su balance


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

el guano apenas comienza , hasta que toquemos el suelo temporal en septiembre o asi :fiufiu:


----------



## matt (23 Abr 2012)

Una nueva prueba de la zona de mínimos es lógica. Si aguanta, entonces, la posibilidad de rebote tendría más consistencia.
El soporte no hay que darlo por perdido en tanto no tengamos cierre por debajo de 6.700 y precio por debajo precio medio de la sesión.

Creemos que va a perder el soporte, porque en WS van a reiniciar a la baja, y aún le queda un tramo. Hasta 1.330 del SP aprox.


----------



## SnakePlissken (23 Abr 2012)

Mmmm... hace no llega a un mes.. "la batalla por los 7800" 

Ibex35 en 5m, esta colgado de los 7800...
Superar ese nivel dara alas al indice... :: Foro de LaBolsa.com : Ibex35 en 5m, esta colgado de los 7800... ::

Ahora la batalla por los 6800... quizas en octubre sea "la batalla por los 300"... a este ritmo....


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Se sabe cuanto valían esas electricas que compró?
> 
> A los CEO les encanta comprar tamaño.... que no siempre es valor.
> 
> ¿Las compró con deuda?



De las 3 creo que la unica que le ha salido medianamente decente ha sido elektro. Con las otras 2 revento la visa, ademas de la deuda que tenia scotish power. La deuda estructural de iberdrola es de 30000 mill.


----------



## caida libre (23 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> En 2007, Iberdrola compró Energy East en USA por 6400 millones de euros, y ScottishPower por 17.300 millones de euros.
> 
> El año pasado, adquirió la brasileña Elektro por 2.400 millones de euros.
> 
> ...



¿Lo pagaron a crédito?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Impossamole, no puede ser... porque yo ahora mismo *tengo sentimiento nulo, ni largo ni corto, sino de perfil*... no puede Ud. ponerse _contrarian _contra eso ::::



A veces me decepciona... Contrarian a su sentimiento es tener *un sentimiento poderoso, larguicorto MV style, totalmente de frente!!!*



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> GT Bankinter está en mínimos desde 1997...
> Pollastre, le dejé una pregunta el sábado
> ...




Respecto a bankinter, mi idea son largos si no pierde estos niveles. Caso contrario, piernas para que os quiero.

Maese.... ¿que pregunta fue esa a la que se refiere LCASC?



edit: Prisa tiene prisa para llegar a 0€


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Jornada de reflexion, sin duda. Señales contradictorias. Mi vision es hoy que la zona de 6640 se tocaran en menos de 2 horas.



Como ya están casi parejos me pierdo. ¿Hablas del IBEX o del DAX?.


----------



## Seren (23 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Estan pidiendo a gritos una intervención armada.
> Una cosa es una expropiacion, otra un robo y otra, escupirnos con en toda la cara con asco, despues de todo lo que hemos ayudado a los argentinos desde el corralito. Sinceramente, hay que ir a por ellos con todas las ganas a degüello.
> 
> Han ido a por nosotros injustificadamente y con un asco, revanchismo latente y exageradas formas.



Pues ojo que no se van a quedar ahí, creo que están pensando en actuar por igual con otras empresas. 
Ahora están a la espera a ver la repercusión y represalias, si ven que no pasa nada, que sale gratis la jugada, no sería raro en un tiempo oir medidas con alguna otra empresa. Pero me da que el pais va a reventar solito antes, necesitan ingresos a toda costa aunque sea robando, viven al límite gracias a una devaluacion continua del peso, y gracias a la burbuja descomunal que hay con las materias primas que acabará cuando acabe la crisis europea.


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Maese.... ¿que pregunta fue esa a la que se refiere LCASC?




Que me aspen si había visto el post del Sr. LCASC... _shame at me_ por partida doble, pues no sólo no he visto el foro durante todo el fin de semana, sino que se me ha pasado por alto también la posterior - y merecida - reclamación.

Sr. LCASC, ¿ tiene número de página o link a la susodicha cuestión para que pueda echarle un ojete-calor ?


----------



## aitor33 (23 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Que me aspen si había visto el post del Sr. LCASC... _shame at me_ por partida doble, pues no sólo no he visto el foro durante todo el fin de semana, sino que se me ha pasado por alto también la posterior - y merecida - reclamación.
> 
> Sr. LCASC, ¿ tiene número de página o link a la susodicha cuestión para que pueda echarle un ojete-calor ?




Me parece que es la 131


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Que me aspen si había visto el post del Sr. LCASC... _shame at me_ por partida doble, pues no sólo no he visto el foro durante todo el fin de semana, sino que se me ha pasado por alto también la posterior - y merecida - reclamación.
> 
> Sr. LCASC, ¿ tiene número de página o link a la susodicha cuestión para que pueda echarle un ojete-calor ?



mil doscientos setenta y ocho.... (san ildefonso style) 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6197080-post1278.html

Saludos...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Abr 2012)

O mucho cambia esto de repente, o nos vamos hoy a los 6700 de cabeza. Como poco.


----------



## atman (23 Abr 2012)

Buenas días, nenes. Al fín ha habido cambio en mis IBE, pero he tenido que ceder un céntimo, me conformo con .49c. Me voy a reservar un pelín para entrar largo sólo con las ganancias. Más que anda porque me dais miedín y por pillarlas aún mejor...


----------



## todos_mienten (23 Abr 2012)

CDS France: 206


----------



## todos_mienten (23 Abr 2012)

Carpa: 

_Lo que faltaba Corea del Norte

Corea del Norte amenaza con atacar objetivos en Corea del Sur en cualquier momento y llama "rata" al presidente de Corea del Sur...pero esta gente, de verdad, que les paguen a todos los políticos del Norte el plus Liga a ver si así se entretienen con algo y dejan de marear a todos._


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> OK, eso debe pesar bastante en el mercado.



Iberdrola como empresa funciona bien, pero galan pago un sobreprecio que lastra los beneficios de la empresa, ademas de los deficit de tarifa que ha tenido que refinanciar (ha sido peor el deficit que la expansion de la emp, aunq pago un sobreprecio en las opas, se estan pagando solas) .Si se mira la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias, se puede comprobar como en los ultimos 4 años sus ventas se han incrementado y ha conseguido un margen bruto del 39%.Si no fuesen por los intereses de la deuda (gran parte culpa del deficit) el beneficio se habria incrementado en un 10%-15% en estos ultimos 4 años


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Pues ojo que no se van a quedar ahí, creo que están pensando en actuar por igual con otras empresas.
> Ahora están a la espera a ver la repercusión y represalias, si ven que no pasa nada, que sale gratis la jugada, no sería raro en un tiempo oir medidas con alguna otra empresa. Pero me da que el pais va a reventar solito antes, necesitan ingresos a toda costa aunque sea robando, viven al límite gracias a una devaluacion continua del peso, y gracias a la burbuja descomunal que hay con las materias primas que acabará cuando acabe la crisis europea.



Evidentemente si esta operación les sale impune, irán a por otras. Dicen los abogados entendidos en comercio internacional que se ajusta a derecho y que Repsol sabía a qué se exponía. Por la parte de la confiscación no va a haber mucho ruido. Lo que sí puede meter ruido es el precio final que otorguen. Puede ser un proceso que vaya para años y años.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

Al dax al dax, si hoy vieramos los 6640 del ibex ya seria para hacernos dignos de la cofradia del señor crucificado.

Esto de estar tan parecidos al dax resultara hasta confuso. Me lo apunto.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

Los larguistas de largo plazo (horizonte de 5-10 años) y pueden comenzar a ir haciendo cartera poco a poco. De momento con poca carga porque pueden verse precios mejores. Pero a los precios de algunas acciones, que la posición más alta sea la que equivalga a un IBEX 6800 no está mal.


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> mil doscientos setenta y ocho.... (san ildefonso style)
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6197080-post1278.html
> 
> Saludos...




Hoyga, un post que sin duda merece una ulterior reflexión y respuesta por mi parte, qué duda cabe.... pero no antes de que alguien me explique qué significa "Maese lô", que es demasiado corto y el Google no me lo busca ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los larguistas de largo plazo (horizonte de 5-10 años) y pueden comenzar a ir haciendo cartera poco a poco. De momento con poca carga porque pueden verse precios mejores. Pero a los precios de algunas acciones, que la posición más alta sea la que equivalga a un IBEX 6800 no está mal.



totalmente en desacuerdo , los larguistas olvidense de la bolsa un par de meses y les aseguro que tendran buenos precios


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

Mucho desplome pero ni el cruce de divisas ni las comodities están en la misma línea. Suena a trampa?.

No sé qué decir al respecto de ACS. Valorada en 4000 millones + deuda. Ganando más de 1000 millones al año e integrando en su perímetro a Hochtief que es una muy buena empresa, pero que muy buena.

Lo único es su lío con Iberdrola. ACS suena mucho a constructora pero hay que decir que realmente es una de las mejores ingenierías del mundo con su filial Cobra.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> totalmente en desacuerdo , los larguistas olvidense de la bolsa un par de meses y les aseguro que tendran buenos precios



Poco a poco, no se hace la cartera de un tirón. Ahora no se debería meter más del 25% e ir completando a medida que se pudiera ir hacia más abajo.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2012)

-10% Sacyr... ¿Será el segundo en 4 sesiones?


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

Como le diese hoy (hipotético) al IBEX por cerrar por encima de 6950 .... nos vamos a reir un rato en los próximos días.
Pero ya digo, es muy hipotético .....


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Poco a poco, no se hace la cartera de un tirón. Ahora no se debería meter más del 25% e ir completando a medida que se pudiera ir hacia más abajo.



esa forma de invertir me parece un poco tonta y de gente que no sabe lo que es invertir y sino sabes invertir entonces no inviertas invertido te quedaras 

no hay mejor cosa que comprar algo a su precio mas bajo posible


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esa forma de invertir me parece un poco tonta y de gente que no sabe lo que es invertir y sino sabes invertir entonces no inviertas invertido te quedaras
> 
> no hay mejor cosa que comprar algo a su precio mas bajo posible




En su post habla de "pudiera" que no es lo mismo que "cuando vaya"... No todos somos capaces de pillar el precio más bajo al tick.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

Mantengan las filas prietas y no se precipiten.

Vigilen el SP, ahí está la clave. Los más valientes pueden probar largos en 1360 (*con SL muy ajustado*)


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

en el ibex vamos a ver nuevos minimos seguro , que no quede la mas minima duda .


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2012)

Acs esta que se sale.Parece que a floren poco le ha durado la alegria del madrid


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acs esta que se sale.Parece que a floren poco le ha durado la alegria del madrid



Vozpópuli - Los 'florentinos' y el ocaso del capitalismo castizo

¿el "emperador" esta desnudo?


----------



## Zetaperro (23 Abr 2012)

Vaya ostiazo lleva el señor Vallehermoso


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2012)

Y pensar que hace poquísimos meses abrí un corto a ACS a 27,87 y me saltó el stop loss...


----------



## Zetaperro (23 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esa forma de invertir me parece un poco tonta y de gente que no sabe lo que es invertir y sino sabes invertir entonces no inviertas invertido te quedaras
> 
> no hay mejor cosa que comprar algo a su precio mas bajo posible



Deme precios entonces. SAN a 30 centimos?


----------



## AssGaper (23 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Al dax al dax, si hoy vieramos los 6640 del ibex ya seria para hacernos dignos de la cofradia del señor crucificado.
> 
> Esto de estar tan parecidos al dax resultara hasta confuso. Me lo apunto.



Propongo hacer la anotacion siguiente si nos referimos al dax o al ibex, mientras ambas esten en los seis miles.

Para el DAX, podriamos anotarlo asi D.6640 o al ibex I.6800

SACYR -10% jojojo


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Deme precios entonces. SAN a 30 centimos?



le doy un precio , compre ibex cuando vea al sp500 en 1120 dentro de 2 o 3 meses


----------



## Desencantado (23 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Vaya ostiazo lleva el señor Vallehermoso



-Disculpa, guapo... ¿qué valor tiene futuro?
-Sacyr.
-Vale, hermoso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Propongo hacer la anotacion siguiente si nos referimos al dax o al ibex, mientras ambas esten en los seis miles.
> 
> Para el DAX, podriamos anotarlo asi D.6640 o al ibex I.6800
> 
> SACYR -10% jojojo



_Hapollo _esa notación....


----------



## Enzo1980 (23 Abr 2012)

ACS entrando en barrena


----------



## FerOU (23 Abr 2012)

Sacyr está de All Star; ahora mismo -10%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

hoygan, sin acritú ninguna...todos tenemos las cotizaciones en TR delante de nuestras pantallas


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2012)

Mi precio para Acs descontando las minusvalias de la semana pasada en iberdrola (12,7)


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2012)

...y las gam también le están dando duro...


----------



## Zetaperro (23 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hoygan, sin acritú ninguna...todos tenemos las cotizaciones en TR delante de nuestras pantallas



Pues yo no. Alguna web o aplicacion para iphone para seguirlo en TR?


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2012)

Los que pensaban tener una jubilación dorada con TEF comprada a veintitantos euros, quizá deban tener que trabajar en negro con 72 años para llegar a fin de mes... Porque nosotros sabemos a qué nos atenemos, y seguimos el mercado. Pero la de señores ancianos que un día de estos irán a comprobar sus carteras, fondos, planes... y se encontrarán que tras un año sin mirar de sus 150.000 euros no quedan más que 80.000, serán legión.


----------



## vyk (23 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esa forma de invertir me parece un poco tonta y de gente que no sabe lo que es invertir y sino sabes invertir entonces no inviertas invertido te quedaras
> 
> no hay mejor cosa que comprar algo a su precio mas bajo posible



Lo tonto es decir una cosa y a los 5 minutos justo la contraria, con la única intención de alimentar un ego lo suficiente crecido de por sí.

Antes de teclear, toma aire, piensa con coherencia y después escribe, porque de lo contrario corres el riesgo de que tu credibilidad caiga aún más (aunque se antoja harto difícil) por los suelos.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

el movimiento de las borsas sera ibexiano , el sp500 tiene un techo de los que provocan flash crash , nos vamos a jartar de flash crash


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Lo tonto es decir una cosa y a los 5 minutos justo la contraria, con la única intención de alimentar un ego lo suficiente crecido de por sí.
> 
> Antes de teclear, toma aire, piensa con coherencia y después escribe, porque de lo contrario corres el riesgo de que tu credibilidad caiga aún más (aunque se antoja harto difícil) por los suelos.



esto es dinamico amigo , el viernes la cosa cambio , se vio un giro en los indicadores , que quiere que haga uno , hay que saber adaptarse y si no te adaptas pues palmas


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2012)

las prisas otro -10% ....a 40 centimillos


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> las prisas otro -10% ....a 40 centimillos



A 0,38 ha marcado, menos que una coke!


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> las prisas otro -10% ....a 40 centimillos



Gracias sean dadas a los SL...


----------



## VOTIN (23 Abr 2012)

Nuevos niveles de suelo..............

Repsol 11.6
Arcelor 9.4
Telef 7.3
Gam 1.6

Que les aproveche


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

Tirando de imagenoteca.....







Prisa es un....






y para terminar....

Vamos coooooññññoooooo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

Por cierto he programado mi primer módulo de contratación.


```
coin=rand()
if coin >= 0.5 then
    buy with_all_the_thick
else
    throw_coin_again

end if
```

LOL


----------



## Cosme Oriol (23 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Quizas sea esta la noticia excusa para el posible rebote.
> 
> Ademas al SP le viene que ni de perlas para formar la bull trap despues de la correccion que se han marcado este mes;si se ha recaudado ese cortafuegos, lejos de ser una instrumento de cautela, un elemento apaciguador, tal cantidad de pasta que podria estar en otro lado,
> 
> ...



A tomar pol culo. Y ademas ni siquiera han recaudado lo que esperaban. Si esto no da alas a un rebote no se que mas puede darlo, que no sea un suelo solido en los 6700.

Dicho este, los futuros de USA vienen en rojo sangre, si descartamos la formacion de ese bull trap en forma de rebote, se van/nos vamos al guano directamente, lo cual puede llevar al ibex a 5400 tranquilamente. Lo de USA sabiamos que era bastante artificial, lo cual me lleva al tema apple que comente en su dia, que era el ultimo sello y su petada no vendra sola.

Tiene ganas de hacerlo


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2012)

Sr. LCASC, he estado revisando mi servidor mySQL, y me temo que no hay suerte con lo del día 9. 

Últimamente estoy guardando muy pocos días para hacer backtesting y estudio posterior, porque en breve voy a cambiar todo el subsistema de simulación, incluyendo un nuevo formato de almacenamiento de las sesiones. Así que ahora mismo guardar sesiones enteras tick por tick en un formato al que le quedan apenas un par de semanas de vida, pues es un poco perder el tiempo, por eso no lo estoy haciendo en estos momentos.

Dado que ahora mismo no guardo sesiones (calculo que hasta dentro de dos o tres semanas mínimo, que entre en producción todo el formato nuevo) si necesita algo mientras tanto, intente preguntarme durante el mismo día en cuestión, donde generalmente sí dejo todo el sistema abierto y siguiendo la sesión incluso aunque yo haya cerrado ya el día.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)




----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2012)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Abr 2012)

Holanda: el primer ministro presenta su dimisión

Holanda: el primer ministro presenta su dimisión - elEconomista.es


----------



## Claca (23 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


>



En el DOW se ve mucho mejor el nivel que no hay que perder a corto plazo, que son los 12.650, pues lleva más avanzada la pérdida de verticalidad con una posible figura de techo muy clara:







Se iría claramente sobre los 12.200.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

Viendo el dinero que han bajado los principales blue chips y sobre todo los problemas e incomodidades de los Florentinos, Aliertas y demás .......... tienen que estar contentos de cojones con RameroJoy ............... jo, jo, jo, jo
Quien a hierro mata, a hierro muere.


----------



## spheratu (23 Abr 2012)

Hoygan,una pregunta inocente. La descorrelación de SAN y BBVA respecto al ibex se debe a algo especial? Por que no están a los niveles de la ultima vez que vimos los 6700?


----------



## Seren (23 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Holanda: el primer ministro presenta su dimisión
> 
> Holanda: el primer ministro presenta su dimisión - elEconomista.es



Hasta los primos de alemania están en recesión. Meanwhile el euro a 1,31:: Es lo que tiene la receta germana.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

La plata y el oro no caen .... lo mismo están anticipando que cualquier día el barbas dice que va a lanzar un Superlative QE alfa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

No salimos de guatemala y nos meteriamos en guatapeor, como le de por bajar al euro, España, nuestra gran nacion no lo cuenta. Cambiamos euros por dolares para comprar energia.


----------



## Claca (23 Abr 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Hoygan,una pregunta inocente. La descorrelación de SAN y BBVA respecto al ibex se debe a algo especial? Por que no están a los niveles de la ultima vez que vimos los 6700?



Porque otros tantos valores están mucho más abajo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Abr 2012)

Me saltaron los SL de TRE. Ya me queda menos.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (23 Abr 2012)

¿Esta planicie a nivel tecnico que quiere decir?

A=Suelo

B=Acumulacion distribucion= B1 Pepon/ B2=Guano


----------



## Seren (23 Abr 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Hoygan,una pregunta inocente. La descorrelación de SAN y BBVA respecto al ibex se debe a algo especial? Por que no están a los niveles de la ultima vez que vimos los 6700?



Porque van más correlacionados con los principales índices que otras acciones del ibex. Y el SP o Dax ya sabes por donde andan. En 2009 todos los mercados iban de la mano por miedo a un crash mundial bancario (lo originó la quiebra de lehman). Ahora es otra situación mas exclusiva del ibex.


----------



## spheratu (23 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Porque otros tantos valores están mucho más abajo.



De ahí viene mi extrañeza. ¿Que puede haber más bajo que el sector más tocado por la crisis (ladrillos aparte)?


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> A tomar pol culo. Y ademas ni siquiera han recaudado lo que esperaban. Si esto no da alas a un rebote no se que mas puede darlo, que no sea un suelo solido en los 6700.
> 
> Dicho este, los futuros de USA vienen en rojo sangre, si descartamos la formacion de ese bull trap en forma de rebote, se van/nos vamos al guano directamente, lo cual puede llevar al ibex a 5400 tranquilamente. Lo de USA sabiamos que era bastante artificial, lo cual me lleva al tema apple que comente en su dia, que era el ultimo sello y su petada no vendra sola.
> 
> Tiene ganas de hacerlo



Tu planteamiento es correcto, pero hay una cosa que yo no desdeñaría. Lo de los 6700, 5400 es algo que ve todo el mundo. Yo mismo puse un gráfico el otro día en el que se veía de manera obvia esos niveles.

Y siempre tengo la idea de que en bolsa,cuando algo es muy obvio y puede verlo todo el mundo, lo normal es que no se cumpla.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Los que pensaban tener una jubilación dorada con TEF comprada a veintitantos euros, quizá deban tener que trabajar en negro con 72 años para llegar a fin de mes... Porque nosotros sabemos a qué nos atenemos, y seguimos el mercado. Pero la de señores ancianos que un día de estos irán a comprobar sus carteras, fondos, planes... y se encontrarán que tras un año sin mirar de sus 150.000 euros no quedan más que 80.000, serán legión.





el problema es que si tienes un plan de pensiones pueden hacer lo que quieran y ellos nunca van a perder dinero


si has comprado acciones hace 10 años, y has guardado el dividendo, esas acciones las tienes amortizadas :rolleye:


----------



## Seren (23 Abr 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> De ahí viene mi extrañeza. ¿Que puede haber más bajo que el sector más tocado por la crisis (ladrillos aparte)?



El resto de bancos si estan por los suelos, quizás se vaya a que sólo queden los más grandes (SAN, BBVA y algun otro) que absorvan a los demás,


----------



## faraico (23 Abr 2012)

Buenos días, 

Los que vais montados en bankinter, a precios de 3,06 o entornos creo recordar, dónde teneis el SL?

Gracias, estamos pensando una entradaienso:


----------



## spheratu (23 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> El resto de bancos si estan por los suelos, quizás se vaya a que sólo queden los más grandes (SAN, BBVA y algun otro) que absorvan a los demás,



Y hablando un poco a lo loco,si la mayoría de valores se mantienen planos o ligeramente bajistas y SAN y BBVA se ponen en 3,5,eso equivaldría (a ojo) a los famosos 5400?


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Abr 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> De ahí viene mi extrañeza. ¿Que puede haber más bajo que el sector más tocado por la crisis (ladrillos aparte)?



Yo no le buscaría interpretaciones "lógicas". Bankinter es el valor bancario de los que más le están atizando y es el que menos riesgo inmobiliario tiene.

Si buscas otra interpretación, ten en cuenta que SAN y BBVA tienen el negocio bastante internacionalizado.


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/economia/noti...ora-de-que-Alemania-acepte-los-eurobonos.html


Venga eurobonos


----------



## Cosme Oriol (23 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Tu planteamiento es correcto, pero hay una cosa que yo no desdeñaría. Lo de los 6700, 5400 es algo que ve todo el mundo. Yo mismo puse un gráfico el otro día en el que se veía de manera obvia esos niveles.
> 
> Y siempre tengo la idea de que en bolsa,cuando algo es muy obvio y puede verlo todo el mundo, lo normal es que no se cumpla.



No se crea que lo ve todo el mundo. Ahora mismo hay una campaña brutal de analistos vendiendo las bondades de _estosh preciosh atractivosh_

Luego estan los que no lo quieren ver.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, un post que sin duda merece una ulterior reflexión y respuesta por mi parte, qué duda cabe.... pero no antes de que alguien me explique qué significa "Maese lô", que es demasiado corto y el Google no me lo busca ::::



En el mad-max con usted no nos comunicaremos en clave... ::

Mejor así :: : lo con circunflejo -> lo -ôlla---e 

Saludos...

Edito: Ahora veo su respuesta. La verdad es que era del 9 de marzo de 2009


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El FMI pide la creación de los eurobonos: ya es hora de que Alemania los acepte - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> Venga eurobonos



jajajajaja que me lol!

Estaba a punto de idear un gif de esos pidiendo eurobonos


----------



## Seren (23 Abr 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Y hablando un poco a lo loco,si la mayoría de valores se mantienen planos o ligeramente bajistas y SAN y BBVA se ponen en 3,5,eso equivaldría (a ojo) a los famosos 5400?



Según la actual tendencia del ibex así es, estaríamos por debajo de 6000, con otras acciones del ibex a precios de chiste, no creo que se quedaran planas. Yo todavía no contemplo esa situación sin antes una intervención por parte del BCE, tipo inyeccion de liquidez.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

A día de hoy, Alemania está fenomenal con sus exportaciones en máximos históricos y con la financiación en mínimos históricos. La bolsa alta, sin paro relevante y su banca desapalancándose a marchas forzadas. No veo por qué van a cambiar de postura cuando en el corto plazo no les va a beneficiar.

Si el tema se pone crudo y les salpica, podrían pensarlo ...... pero siempre desde el plano egoísta. De momento, ajo y agua con el tema de los eurobonos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto he programado mi primer módulo de contratación.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Entiendo que has predefinido "coin" entre los límites 0 y 1. 8:

Pues no crea usted que este módulo con un timer en la función "throw again" no daría dinero :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A día de hoy, Alemania está fenomenal con sus exportaciones en máximos históricos y con la financiación en mínimos históricos. La bolsa alta, sin paro relevante y su banca desapalancándose a marchas forzadas. No veo por qué van a cambiar de postura cuando en el corto plazo no les va a beneficiar.
> 
> Si el tema se pone crudo y les salpica, podrían pensarlo ...... pero siempre desde el plano egoísta. De momento, ajo y agua con el tema de los eurobonos.



Porque Merkel se ha quedado sola. Si un pais de los que quedan cae, el euro caera y alemania sera la ultima pieza en caer. Ahora exportan mucho gracias al chiringuito montado con el euro, si tuviesen marcos, su moneda ahora mismo estaria por las nubes. Tarde o temprano aceptaran (cuando vean que tienen a todos los europeos bien atados)


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto he programado mi primer módulo de contratación.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



¿Ese no es el código de la aplicación de chinito?. ::

Te puedes encontrar con una demanda por violar derechos de autor .


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

Santander y Telefónica e Ibedrola .... no pierden los mínimos de días atrás. Es pronto para empalmarse pero por algo se empieza. A ver qué hace el SP .... que tiene pinta comunista "rojo".


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/empresas-fina...-una-casa-si-puede-tener-la-aldea-entera.html

Estan que lo tiran.Un campo de estos para rollo madmax y ser autosuficiente no estaria nada mal


----------



## Cosme Oriol (23 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Porque Merkel se ha quedado sola. Si un pais de los que quedan cae, el euro caera y alemania sera la ultima pieza en caer. Ahora exportan mucho gracias al chiringuito montado con el euro, si tuviesen marcos, su moneda ahora mismo estaria por las nubes. Tarde o temprano aceptaran (cuando vean que tienen a todos los europeos bien atados)



Yo creo que en cuanto la cosa en Italia se ponga como en España, si no lo esta ya, y empiece la cosa ya a afectar a Francia seriamente solo le quedara o Eurobonos o disolucion del euro.


----------



## VLADELUI (23 Abr 2012)

Una noticia buena es que el petroleo anda por los 117, por lo menos se verá algún cetimillo menos en la gasolinera ¿o no....?


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. LCASC, he estado revisando mi servidor mySQL, y me temo que no hay suerte con lo del día 9.
> 
> Últimamente estoy guardando muy pocos días para hacer backtesting y estudio posterior, porque en breve voy a cambiar todo el subsistema de simulación, incluyendo un nuevo formato de almacenamiento de las sesiones. Así que ahora mismo guardar sesiones enteras tick por tick en un formato al que le quedan apenas un par de semanas de vida, pues es un poco perder el tiempo, por eso no lo estoy haciendo en estos momentos.
> 
> Dado que ahora mismo no guardo sesiones (calculo que hasta dentro de dos o tres semanas mínimo, que entre en producción todo el formato nuevo) si necesita algo mientras tanto, intente preguntarme durante el mismo día en cuestión, donde generalmente sí dejo todo el sistema abierto y siguiendo la sesión incluso aunque yo haya cerrado ya el día.



Si vale como dato, ese día en el que el IBEX estaba como ahora, fue un lunes.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (23 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Una noticia buena es que el petroleo anda por los 117, por lo menos se verá algún cetimillo menos en la gasolinera ¿o no....?



La Repsol ha bajado de 1,53 a 1,47. Es la única que ha bajado más de un céntimo.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

como me gustan los rallys bajistas :baba:


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Yo creo que en cuanto la cosa en Italia se ponga como en España, si no lo esta ya, y empiece la cosa ya a afectar a Francia seriamente solo le quedara o Eurobonos o disolucion del euro.



Pues es cuestion de meses. Cuando apruebe los eurobonos esto puede pegar un petardazo


----------



## todos_mienten (23 Abr 2012)

Me dicen a mí hace 1 año que JAZ sería valor refugio y me parto el coxis ::


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2012)

¿Quién del hilo está carto en Sacyr? ¿Por qué cojones no lo estamos todos, empezando por mí?


----------



## davinci (23 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues es cuestion de meses. Cuando apruebe los eurobonos esto puede pegar un petardazo



¿Petardazo quiere decir bajada?


----------



## neofiz (23 Abr 2012)

todos_mienten dijo:


> Me dicen a mí hace 1 año que JAZ sería valor refugio y me parto el coxis ::



Cuidado que muchos han entrado especulando que puede ser objeto de OPA.

Si nadie la OPA en 12 meses se puede desplomar. Además este valor tiene un historial de desplomes demasiado aterrador como para considerarse refugio.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Petardazo quiere decir bajada?



No, subida. Y brutal.... Pero no se dará por lo que ya ha comentado Janus. Al menos hasta que las cosas estén mucho peor.


----------



## neofiz (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A día de hoy, Alemania está fenomenal con sus exportaciones en máximos históricos y con la financiación en mínimos históricos. La bolsa alta, sin paro relevante y su banca desapalancándose a marchas forzadas. No veo por qué van a cambiar de postura cuando en el corto plazo no les va a beneficiar.
> 
> Si el tema se pone crudo y les salpica, podrían pensarlo ...... pero siempre desde el plano egoísta. De momento, ajo y agua con el tema de los eurobonos.



Cierto, la bolsa Alemana acumula un 20% de revalorización en lo que va de año en muchos de sus valores.


----------



## Nico (23 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Los que vais montados en bankinter, a precios de 3,06 o entornos creo recordar, dónde teneis el SL?
> 
> Gracias, estamos pensando una entradaienso:



Lo había puesto a *2,99* y hoy saltó.

DOS VECES he movido "yo solito" la cotización de Bankinter (llegó a donde llegó para ejecutar mi orden). A la entrada (en 3,06) y a la salida (2,99) 

No hay duda... en este hilo somos "formadores de mercado". 

(La cotización de Bankinter, por lo visto, la mueven hasta los niños con el vuelto de las chocolatinas)


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Quién del hilo está carto en Sacyr? ¿Por qué cojones no lo estamos todos, empezando por mí?



Yo no lo estoy porque mi broker no me deja desde hace mucho tiempo.

Ains,jazztel. Hace unos años (en la época en que cotizaba telepizza), era un chicharrazo del 15.


----------



## todos_mienten (23 Abr 2012)

Pues a ver el meneo que le dan al IBEX en la apertura usana. ¿Aguantará esos 6800? ienso:


----------



## todos_mienten (23 Abr 2012)

A otro par a los que ACS se puede llevar por delante:

_ACS [Imprimir] Serenity markets

Parece que este artículo de Vozpopuli le está afectando mucho:

Los Albertos, obligados a reponer garantías por sus últimas inversiones en ACS y Ence

El hundimiento de los títulos de ACS, que ha culminado con una de las peores semanas de los últimos años para la constructora que preside Florentino Pérez, ha pasado factura a los Albertos. Los financieros se han visto obligados por los bancos a aportar nuevas garantías para los créditos con los que llevaron a cabo sus últimas inversiones en la empresa. Su otra apuesta bursátil, la papelera Ence, ha seguido el mismo camino._


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Quién del hilo está carto en Sacyr? ¿Por qué cojones no lo estamos todos, empezando por mí?



Pero es que esa mierdalo mismo te pega un reversal de 7%, pandoreándote para caer al siguiente un 10%. Es lo de simpre con los chicharros SL amplio, poca carga o corres riesgo de estar fuera del juego un tiempo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Abr 2012)

todos_mienten dijo:


> A otro par a los que ACS se puede llevar por delante:
> 
> _ACS Serenity markets
> 
> ...



_

Los de Vozpopuli son del barça _


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Los de Vozpopuli son del barça



antimouriñistas!!!


----------



## Kaprak63 (23 Abr 2012)

neofiz dijo:


> Cuidado que muchos han entrado especulando que puede ser objeto de OPA.
> 
> Si nadie la OPA en 12 meses se puede desplomar. Además este valor tiene un historial de desplomes demasiado aterrador como para considerarse refugio.



Jazztel da miedo pero la captación de clientes que está teniendo estos últimos meses tampoco se la cree nadie. Ni siquiera ellos.

Si a alguien ha beneficiado la crisis es a los operadores móviles virtuales y a las líneas ADSL que están, en precio, por debajo del "monopolio".

S2.


----------



## aitor33 (23 Abr 2012)

Parece que estuviesen dejando la paz mucho tiempo para que las gacelas nos vayamos acercando con la confianza de que petardee y nos van a fulminar a partir de la apertura DJ


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

No sé por qué pero estoy en plan llevar la contraria.

Si no revienta España hasta Navidades, que es posible que no le dé tiempo hasta entonces, el IBEX le vamos a volver a ver por encima de 8500. Ahí queda.

Cuando va a comenzar a subir, pues ni puta idea pero no muy lejos (quizá menos de 400 pipos) de donde está ahora.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero es que esa mierdalo mismo te pega un reversal de 7%, pandoreándote para caer al siguiente un 10%. Es lo de simpre con los chicharros SL amplio, poca carga o corres riesgo de estar fuera del juego un tiempo.




Con Sacyr en corto, me daría igual ponerle un stop del 100%. Creo que su tendencia es indiscutible, si no invertimos en él por no coger el cuchillo que cae, a su vez no ponerse en corto en él implica coger el cuchillo cayendo.


----------



## J-Z (23 Abr 2012)

Van a reventar el 6800 en media hora.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No sé por qué pero estoy en plan llevar la contraria.
> 
> Si no revienta España hasta Navidades, que es posible que no le dé tiempo hasta entonces, el IBEX le vamos a volver a ver por encima de 8500. Ahí queda.
> 
> Cuando va a comenzar a subir, pues ni puta idea pero no muy lejos (quizá menos de 400 pipos) de donde está ahora.



Yo me estoy oliendo un peponazo cósmico. Si no se produce en unos días, mal asunto y tal vez nos metan en un lateral cansino.


----------



## AssGaper (23 Abr 2012)

Hmmm, esto tiene pinta de petarlo pepon.


----------



## patilltoes (23 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acs esta que se sale.Parece que a floren poco le ha durado la alegria del madrid



-9.99% segun veo.


----------



## patilltoes (23 Abr 2012)

Fijense que estoy pensando en poner 250€ en ACS, una orden limitada a 13€ a ver que coño pasa en los proximos años. Asi, por the LOLZ


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Abr 2012)

Joer...que impasse.


----------



## patilltoes (23 Abr 2012)

Y Sacyr es un monigote del pimpampum.


----------



## Zetaperro (23 Abr 2012)

En cuanto abran los yankees nos vamos a por los 6700


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2012)

PEPON VEN A MI....


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo me estoy oliendo un peponazo cósmico. Si no se produce en unos días, mal asunto y tal vez nos metan en un lateral cansino.



Puede pasar cualquier escenario en la bolsa. Puede desaparecer el IBEX, puede que Pandoro se vuelva blanco, que nos reviente el ojal .... por poder, puede pasar de todo.

Ahora bien, la bolsa es un asunto de probabilidades y la no probabilidad (1-p) de acierto hay que gestionarla vía money management y stops. Así de fácil y así de difícil.

El IBEX ha caído el 20% en un mes, sí en un mes. Y no es que estuviera en un máximo pues estaba un 20% más abajo de lo que estaba en verano. En tres cuatrimestres hemos caído sobre el 40%.
En el supuesto que fuera a seguir cayendo, también necesita oxigeno para ir sumando gacelas y dejarlas ahí empapeladas una temporada. Eso de bajar y bajar y bajar a nivel de índices es improbable pero por pequeña probabilidad que tenga .... hay que gestionarlo con stops.
En Navidad todo estaba que reventaba y se marcaron un subidón estratosférico al calor de la noticia del LTRO. Ya verán como buscan una excusa en cualquier momento.

El DAX es alcista en el medio plazo y el SP también. El amigo Bernie (por sí, es un gran amigo de los alcistas) ha dejado claro (y con hechos, no con palabras que se lleva el viento) que quiere el SP arriba. Contra más arriba mejor para su economía piensa .... y más en el año de las elecciones. Ahora están corrigiendo el subidón previo y puede ser una corrección que asuste ... pero en el otoño con las elecciones es muy probable que lo tengan por encima de 1450-75 como poco. En caso contrario, ya saben .... a cubrirse con stop losses.
Muchos valores están ya sobre líneas de soporte de grandes canales bajistas y un simple rebote dentro de esa tendencia .... puede quitar el hipo a más de uno si le pillan a contrapie.

Puestos a hablar de probabilidad (la no probabilidad se gestiona con el stop), decir que los grandes soportes de mercado no se pierden tras bajar un 20% en picado y sin descanso. En ese punto está el IBEX. Poder bajar puede bajar hasta el cero pero se está enfrentando a un soporte bestial y viene de perder más del 20% en 20 días de negociación.

Estoy listo para el chorreo correspondiente pero aviso: este post no es una recomendación de compra per sé. Es un análisis de sentido común.

P.D: Piensen en ACS. Es una empresa que gana dinero a expuertas. Es una empresa que es de todo excepto una constructora only. Es una ingeniería brutal, tiene negocios a miles en el extranjero (Hochtief, Leyton, ...). Su deuda estructural es muy gestionable por la enorme capacidad de generación de beneficios que tiene. Solo tiene un lío que responde a la falta de cordura de su presidente al calor de sus ambiciones en Iberdrola.

Piensen en Iberdrola. No estamos hace un mes. Estamos hoy y está en 3.50 euros por acción (más de un euro menos que hace un mes). Gana dinero a espuertas pero tiene el lío de Florentino (qué tío, ni come ni deja comer). Tiene activos muy valiosos que llegado el caso los vende en parte y liquida la mayor parte de su deuda. Es un negocio regulado y no olviden que es cuestión de tiempo que nos doblen el recibo de la luz.

Piensen en SAN y BBVA. No les digo nada, solo piensen en el momento actual y en el 2009. Lo que ganaban y lo que ganan. Tienen muchísimo provisionado, pero muchísimo (estos dos no son como el resto de la banca) y una diversificación internacional brutal (solo Brasil en SAN es una multinacional prime mundial). Pero mejor no estar en el sector bancario porque les pesa la incertidumbre brutal de la deuda pública. Pero se imaginan que por lo que sea vuelva a bajar el coste de financiación de la deuda estatal y desaparece el riesgo que se percibe .... aunque sea por una temporada.

Ahí queda escrito, en algún momento lo rescataremos ......... oh wait qué palabra más fea. Mejor, "en algún momento lo recordaremos".

Piensen cuando el DAX estaba perdiendo los 5000 hace unos meses ... y cómo después lo llevaron hasta 7200.

Repito, no es una recomendación de compra .... pero sí si me lo permiten una recomendación de que no se tiren por el lado corto porque puede ser que la fiesta la estén finalizando. Los leones entraron cortos mucho más arriba, pero mucho más arriba.


----------



## Zetaperro (23 Abr 2012)

ACS es un parásito de los presupuestos generales.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

Apple presenta resultados esta semana creo. Tengan cuidado ese día en cualquier de las dos direcciones. Estos señores son uno bestias y lo mismo presentan ganacias de 15.000 millones que de la mitad de esa cifra. La última vez reventaron el número, vamos que le dieron una paliza estruendosa.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> ACS es un parásito de los presupuestos generales.



Tienes razón y no voy a ser yo quien la defienda .... pero factura la mayor parte fuera de España y lo que hace en España le saca un margen brutal (ej, Castor). Diferencien a ACS global de Florentino y España. Estos dos segundos están muy devaluados pero la empresa la llevan también otras personas.

El más del 65% que lleva de bajada desde los máximos ..... atiende a España, sus chanchullos etc.... No me creo que tenga que llega a cero para tener en cuenta su cartera estatal.

Dicho esto, yo no soy el que la va a defender a muerte ni la va a recomendar a nadie.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Abr 2012)

Janus, leí que querías montar un HF y Claca un blog, tenednos informados...

Saludos...


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Puede pasar cualquier escenario en la bolsa. Puede desaparecer el IBEX, puede que Pandoro se vuelva blanco, que nos reviente el ojal .... por poder, puede pasar de todo.
> 
> Ahora bien, la bolsa es un asunto de probabilidades y la no probabilidad (1-p) de acierto hay que gestionarla vía money management y stops. Así de fácil y así de difícil.
> 
> ...




Solo mencionar un punto más. Sean profesionales y no se dejen llevar ni por el miedo (de esta no se muere nadie) ni por la ambición (de esta no se forra nadie). Simplemente traten de sacar ventaja de la situación y .... de seguir en la mesa de poker.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

los gringos se saltan la alcista con un bonito gap


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Janus, leí que querías montar un HF y Claca un blog, tenednos informados...
> 
> Saludos...



OK, eso va para largo porque las cosas de palacio van despacio y más estando la familia por medio. La idea es canalizar humildemente sus dineros para intentar sacarles un margen digno y con riesgo acotado (la herencia está en juego :8. Se sumarán amigos muy concretos (donde hay máxima confianza mútua).


----------



## atlanterra (23 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Janus, leí que querías montar un HF y Claca un blog, tenednos informados...
> 
> Saludos...



Tenedme también informado a mi janus, por favor!


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

como que venia pepon :XX:

en lugar de hacer esas predicciones deberian buscar conocimiento :fiufiu:


----------



## J-Z (23 Abr 2012)

De momento está aguantando los embistes, si resiste hoy yo intentaré un largo.


----------



## Zetaperro (23 Abr 2012)




----------



## aitor33 (23 Abr 2012)

SP aguanta los 1360...


----------



## J-Z (23 Abr 2012)

Todos los índices en mínimos y el churribex aguanta, demasiada sobreventa acumulada.


----------



## Zetaperro (23 Abr 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> SP aguanta los 1360...



Supuestamente el soporte eran los 1370


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

Señores tengan cuidado porque el volumen del lado vendedor es muy grande. A este paso en lugar de un hedge fund el sr.Janus montara un puesto de limonada. Señor que tiempos mas interesantes han llegado, nos ha pillado de sorpresa en el hilo, sic.

Joven Claca dime ande meto mis leuros en alemania. Que tal thysen? DB?


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Solo mencionar un punto más. Sean profesionales y no se dejen llevar ni por el miedo (de esta no se muere nadie) ni por la ambición (de esta no se forra nadie). Simplemente traten de sacar ventaja de la situación y .... de seguir en la mesa de poker.



Sabio, es importante mantener la calma, tanto en el pánico como en la euforia.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

vamos a ver pezqueñines , una ves que rompe la alcista el sp500 se inicia el rally bajista asi que cargar cortos sin piedad y por supuesto largos ni tocarlos , advertidos quedan :no:


----------



## carvil (23 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos a ver pezqueñines , una ves que rompe la alcista el sp500 se inicia el rally bajista asi que cargar cortos sin piedad y por supuesto largos ni tocarlos , advertidos quedan :no:




Hummmmmmm.......


Queda una rampa más intradia por mi sistema, se cerrarán cortos y se abrirán largos para un swing.


Salu2


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Hummmmmmm.......
> 
> 
> Queda una rampa más
> ...



MV lo tiene claro , se inicia el rally bajista y cuando MV esta tan seguro de algo es porque sucedera


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Supuestamente el soporte eran los 1370



Yo estoy con Aitor. Lo gordo está en 1360.


----------



## aitor33 (23 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV lo tiene claro , se inicia el rally bajista y cuando MV esta tan seguro de algo es porque sucedera



Le llevo leyendo tanto tiempo que se parece Ud. alo de que viene el lobo que viene el lobo, y cuando de verdad viene o venga no le creeremos, pues siempre es bajista


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Yo estoy con Aitor. Lo gordo está en 1360.



no es asi , lo que importaba era la alcista , no queda nada que detenga la caida , advertidos quedan , si pierden pasta con los largos seran subnormales :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

Dicho y hecho, el saldo vendedor es brutal en el daxie. Porque? porque nos hacen esto? nosotros somos guena gente, les arropamos y les servimos alcohol en mallorca, esto no se hace, no es justo. Somos un gran indice. Fuimos la referencia europea, doblabamos al dax, les ibamos a comprar, y ahora? ahora nada de eso queda. Solo las deudas.

Señor libranos del mal y perdona nuestras deudas. Te ofrecemos en sacrifico a Sacyr, que mas quieres?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dicho y hecho, el saldo vendedor es brutal en el daxie. Porque? porque nos hacen esto? nosotros somos guena gente, les arropamos y les servimos alcohol en mallorca, esto no se hace, no es justo. Somos un gran indice. Fuimos la referencia europea, doblabamos al dax, les ibamos a comprar, y ahora? ahora nada de eso queda. Solo las deudas.
> 
> Señor libranos del mal y perdona nuestras deudas. Te ofrecemos en sacrifico a Sacyr, que mas quieres?



Nuestros esfínteres..... :


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Puede pasar cualquier escenario en la bolsa. Puede desaparecer el IBEX, puede que Pandoro se vuelva blanco, que nos reviente el ojal .... por poder, puede pasar de todo.
> 
> Ahora bien, la bolsa es un asunto de probabilidades y la no probabilidad (1-p) de acierto hay que gestionarla vía money management y stops. Así de fácil y así de difícil.
> 
> ...



Da gusto leerle. Grandísmo post :Aplauso:.


----------



## patilltoes (23 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dicho y hecho, el saldo vendedor es brutal en el daxie. Porque? porque nos hacen esto? nosotros somos guena gente, les arropamos y les servimos alcohol en mallorca, esto no se hace, no es justo. Somos un gran indice. Fuimos la referencia europea, doblabamos al dax, les ibamos a comprar, y ahora? ahora nada de eso queda. Solo las deudas.
> 
> Señor libranos del mal y perdona nuestras deudas. Te ofrecemos en sacrifico a Sacyr, que mas quieres?



ACS y 10 caracteres mas.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dicho y hecho, el saldo vendedor es brutal en el daxie. Porque? porque nos hacen esto? nosotros somos guena gente, les arropamos y les servimos alcohol en mallorca, esto no se hace, no es justo. Somos un gran indice. Fuimos la referencia europea, doblabamos al dax, les ibamos a comprar, y ahora? ahora nada de eso queda. Solo las deudas.
> 
> Señor libranos del mal y perdona nuestras deudas. Te ofrecemos en sacrifico a Sacyr, que mas quieres?



Pues ya verás que risa cuando todas las Cajas de Ahorros, coma Bankia, tengan que vender sus participaciones industriales a precio de saldo para pagar su boquetes.


----------



## Condor (23 Abr 2012)

Los inversores pierden dinero: El Ibex dilapida 170.000 millones de valor bursátil en un año - CincoDías.com


Cierre fx: francia y holanda toman el relevo de espana e italia - Pulsos Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (23 Abr 2012)

ay, cuánto me alejro de no estar en la bolsa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

Señor Pirata me emociono dias como hoy. Yo amante del guano, me emociono como un niño al ver la pantalla roja, con tanto musculo de lado corto y sin tomar un respiro. Asi dias como hoy le vuelven a entrar a uno esos recuerdos del año 2002.

Pero recuerde corsario que al final de los mares siempre se encuentra la tierra.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2012)

eurodolar de mi vida :baba:


----------



## ravalero1 (23 Abr 2012)

Por vuestra culpa he cambiado mis hábitos de ocio. Joder, no invierto porque no tengo ni puñetera idea, pero me encanta este hilo, me divierto como un enano con vuestros comentarios. Sois, permitidme ser soez, la polla.

Un saludo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Abr 2012)

ravalero1 dijo:


> Por vuestra culpa he cambiado mis hábitos de ocio. Joder, no invierto porque no tengo ni puñetera idea, pero me encanta este hilo, me divierto como un enano con vuestros comentarios. Sois, permitidme ser soez, la polla.
> 
> Un saludo



Joer, meta un dinerillo. por España, aunque sea.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

ravalero1 dijo:


> Por vuestra culpa he cambiado mis hábitos de ocio. Joder, no invierto porque no tengo ni puñetera idea, pero me encanta este hilo, me divierto como un enano con vuestros comentarios. Sois, permitidme ser soez, la polla.
> 
> Un saludo



Antipatriota, por España comprate algo, asi entraras en el reino de los cielos, mandrilado si, pero en el cielo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Abr 2012)

a ING no le ha sentado nada bién ser holandés. Un 8%.


----------



## Zetaperro (23 Abr 2012)

A ver si maquillan ésto un poco porque vaya tela


----------



## ravalero1 (23 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Antipatriota, por España comprate algo, asi entraras en el reino de los cielos, mandrilado si, pero en el cielo.



No creas que no tengo ganas, no lo creas, pero el miedo y la imagen mental de mi mujer atizándome con el amasador, sobre todo esto último, hacen que la inflación se coma mis míseros ahorros.
El leer este hilo ha hecho que mis hijas no tengan ya una carterilla de acciones para que recuperaran dentro de 20 años.

Un saludo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

Lufthansa, commerzbank, man. Que dias tan bonitos son los certificados en el daxie.

Nelson bescheinigt, dass Sie ein Verlierer sind hahaha


----------



## Condor (23 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lufthansa, commerzbank, man. Que dias tan bonitos son los certificados en el daxie.
> 
> Nelson bescheinigt, dass Sie ein Verlierer sind hahaha



durch genommen werden Arsch


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

ravalero1 dijo:


> No creas que no tengo ganas, no lo creas, pero el miedo y la imagen mental de mi mujer atizándome con el amasador, sobre todo esto último, hacen que la inflación se coma mis míseros ahorros.
> El leer este hilo ha hecho que mis hijas no tengan ya una carterilla de acciones para que recuperaran dentro de 20 años.
> 
> Un saludo



Ufff turbio asunto, donde anda una mujer con algo en la mano para azotarte, malo malo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

Hoyga señor Pirata usted que estaba estos dias por neinland, no sabra por casualidad algun foro de bolsa germano?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

Esto en grande, para los burbujarras es porno del duro.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esto en grande, para los burbujarras es porno del duro.



wir werden hundert mal sterben:S


----------



## Condor (23 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> wir werden hundert Mal sterben:S



während es im Oktober----fest


----------



## AssGaper (23 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esto en grande, para los burbujarras es porno del duro.



Sesión de porno duro y SCAT aleman ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoyga señor Pirata usted que estaba estos dias por neinland, no sabra por casualidad algun foro de bolsa germano?



Nein. Además,con el único que hablé de bolsa estaba más perdio _quel barco larroz_....


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nein. Además,con el único que hablé de bolsa estaba más perdio _quel barco larroz_....



Claro, te pondrías a hablarle en jerga HVEI35 diciéndole : "in Spanien große Guano kommt" y el tío se quedaría con cara : "WTF" ::.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Claro, te pondrías a hablarle en jerga HVEI35 diciéndole : "in Spanien große Guano kommt" y el tío se quedaría con cara : "WTF" ::.



pues el muchacho tenía deutsche bank y otra más....


----------



## burbufilia (23 Abr 2012)

Bueno, llega el momento de la verdad. La cartera patriótica supera el -3%. Es probable que estamos en suelo o inminente rebote. Confío en éste, pero NO voy a cargar. Total, por mil punticos de guano nos acercaríamos al suelo de hace diez años, donde cercanamente sí cargaría. Y luego hablan del Dow en el 29, hoygan.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

Ya hablando en serio, bueno un poco más en serio. Los alemanes por un lado están jodidos porque piensan "putos sureños derrochadores y tal" [diles que su prosperidad ha venido por nuestro endeudamiento facilitado por su dinero barato] pero por otro tienen un sentimiento de culpa muy grande (WWI y WWII) que les hará hacer lo haga falta para que lo UE no caiga.


----------



## sirpask (23 Abr 2012)

El que ha escrito el título del hilo va a ser investigado por la CNMV. :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> El que ha escrito el título del hilo va a ser investigado por la CNMV. :XX:



El es la CNMV.....


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Abr 2012)

¿Este es el pánico vendedor ya?


----------



## Zetaperro (23 Abr 2012)

Esto lo que es es una vergüenza. El Ibex esta más manipulado que el Villarato. 

A un 3% diario nos van a llevar hasta el guano?


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Abr 2012)

Sólo le faltaría subir al cierre en la subasta


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Este es el pánico vendedor ya?



No, en mi modesta opinion de borracho.

Las ventas son paquetes fuertas y las compras son paquetillos, veo leoncios vendiendo y gacelas comprando, porque estos precios son baratos hoyga. Hablo del dax, del ibex lo que vi la pasada semana era mas de lo mismo, grandes fuera pequeños dentro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Sólo le faltaría subir al cierre en la subasta



Eso sería fantástico!

Los peques podemos sr. Chinazo!

Santiago y cierra España

VAMOS COOOOÑÑÑÑÑÑOOOOOOO :XX: :XX:


----------



## J-Z (23 Abr 2012)

La-li-lo la-lo-leilo la-li-lo la-la


----------



## atman (23 Abr 2012)

Antes de pensar en rebotes, yo les sugeriría echar un ojo al SP en velas de 5 y de un minutillo. Como confirme "alguna" de las figuras posibles, le queda otro 1% pa'bajo del tirón. Puede ver una vbandera bajista una cuña ascendente con una pendiente interesante y, además, viendo esas sombras...


----------



## burbufilia (23 Abr 2012)

Pregunta rápida, y creo que inoportuna, pero en este hilo lo sabréis: el resultado en derivados financieros (para especular) van a base imponible general o del ahorro?

Gracias


----------



## kaxkamel (23 Abr 2012)

me pasa un poco como a ravalero1.

tengo unos pocos miles de euros (lo que no meto en planes de pensiones ni polladas) desde hace meses esperando para entrar a medio-largo... esperando los míticos 6500... pero ahora que puede que se acerquen... me da vértigo.

y es que no veo que a medio plazo ni hispanistán (ni sus endeudados blue-chips) puedan remontar.

y como soy lego en la materia y lo de pillar rebotes y salir se me antoja complicado... me paso por este hilo (y echo una risas) y mientras me hago la picha un lío... viendo como mis depósitos rinden justito lo que la inflación... pero al menos los leoncios no me guindan lo que mi sudor me ha costado.

es grave lo mío doctor?


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Abr 2012)

Yo creo que son incrementos de capital (da igual si vendes acciones, derivados, .... )


----------



## burbufilia (23 Abr 2012)

Sé que iba al general. Lo que no sé es si lo cambiaron al del ahorro. Lo razonable es que vaya al general


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No, en mi modesta opinion de borracho.
> 
> Las ventas son paquetes fuertas y las compras son paquetillos, veo leoncios vendiendo y gacelas comprando, porque estos precios son baratos hoyga. Hablo del dax, del ibex lo que vi la pasada semana era mas de lo mismo, grandes fuera pequeños dentro.



Yo creo que tampoco, es la primera fase, aun quedamos gacelillas esperando un rebote, nos barrerán.


----------



## AssGaper (23 Abr 2012)

Hmmm por lo visto tiene que ir en el del ahorro por lo del siguiente punto:
7.2. Base imponible del ahorro. Integración y compensación de rentas
La base imponible del ahorro estará constituida por el saldo positivo de sumar los siguientes saldos:

El saldo positivo resultante de integrar y compensar, exclusivamente entre sí, en cada periodo impositivo los rendimientos calificados como renta del ahorro. Si el resultado de la integración y compensación arrojase saldo negativo, su importe sólo se podrá compensar con el positivo que se ponga de manifiesto durante los cuatro años siguientes.
El saldo positivo resultante de integrar y compensar, exclusivamente entre sí, en cada periodo impositivo las ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales que se pongan de manifiesto con ocasión de transmisiones de elementos patrimoniales. *Si el resultado de la integración y compensación arrojase saldo negativo, su importe sólo se podrá compensar con el positivo que se ponga de mani fiesto durante los cuatro años siguientes.*

7. Base imponible | Fiscal impuestos - Derecho fiscal, tributación e impuestos.


----------



## atman (23 Abr 2012)

depende, si no puede usted justificar que son instrumentos de cobertura (aunque no lo sean) serán ganancias patrimoniales que se integran a la base imponibledel ahorro.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

¿qué, cómo llevan los negocios? ::

Me he leido todas las páginas y veo que se quieren quedar sin munición para asaltar la colina de las plusvis.

El gráfico del culibex intradiario es tremendo: todo el día en mínimos.

Ya estoy perfectamente preparado para el ascenso: con puñales, metralleta, bayoneta, granadas, lanzacohetes, .....

Sólo falta el GO. El SP está donde tenía que estar (ya lo habíamos comentado en sesiones anteriores y era cuestión de esperar, el gráfico hablaba claro).

*ESTAMOS EN EL MOMENTO DE LA VERDAD. PREPARADOS ....*


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Abr 2012)

hasta el añop asado iba a la Base imponible del ahorro. No creo que lo hayan cambiado, ambos son rendimientos de capital (como los intereses, fondos, ... ) aunque sin retención.


----------



## tarrito (23 Abr 2012)

Señor! 
Síii SEÑOR !!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A sus órdenes.

De momento -15€ en _roho _


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Abr 2012)

Aguantando el chaparrón


----------



## ravalero1 (23 Abr 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> me pasa un poco como a ravalero1.
> 
> tengo unos pocos miles de euros (lo que no meto en planes de pensiones ni polladas) desde hace meses esperando para entrar a medio-largo... esperando los míticos 6500... pero ahora que puede que se acerquen... me da vértigo.
> 
> ...



Somos a las gacelas como las gacelas a los leoncios. Bueno, casi 

Un saludo


----------



## pisito (23 Abr 2012)

Todo al rojo, la ruleta gira............


----------



## Condor (23 Abr 2012)

_"El riesgo de los países de la periferia", clamaban muchos en ese momento. "Naciones que han vivido por encima de sus posibilidades y ahora tienen que darse un baño de austeridad". *El problema es que la periferia de Europa se está convirtiendo en una zona muy grande*: solo Alemania y Finlandia están netamente fuera de ella._


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2012)

A ver ese cierre... :baba:


----------



## burbufilia (23 Abr 2012)

Lo meteré a la BI del ahorro que pago menos. :: Y que no me protesten, que según el borrador dicen que no he ejpeculao ni he ganado nada 

PD: Ánimo, que el suelo ha aguantado. Intradía lateral. Puede ser el principio del fin del ciclo rojo


----------



## ravalero1 (23 Abr 2012)

Condor dijo:


> _"El riesgo de los países de la periferia", clamaban muchos en ese momento. "Naciones que han vivido por encima de sus posibilidades y ahora tienen que darse un baño de austeridad". *El problema es que la periferia de Europa se está convirtiendo en una zona muy grande*: solo Alemania y Finlandia están netamente fuera de ella._



Y yo añado un, por ahora....

Un saludo


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Abr 2012)

Cambio un puente hecho con Tente y una caja de Lego por acciones de Sacyr

Regalo un boli bic


----------



## burbufilia (23 Abr 2012)

ravalero1 dijo:


> Y yo añado un, por ahora....
> 
> Un saludo



Sí, no es justificable el precio del bono alemán. 

Sí sólo queda como el "norte" la ejemplar Finlandia, no se íra del euro Grecia, sino Finlandia. Tampoco sería una mala solución a corto plazo, mandar atpc los tratados y bernankizar el eurosistema


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

Estamos cerca

[YOUTUBE]DFtu-hjb1Vs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

He notado una conmoción en la fuerza.... El sr. Bertok está *casi *alcista!!!


----------



## J-Z (23 Abr 2012)

Ebro al continuo jajjaj


----------



## Zetaperro (23 Abr 2012)

Ebro Foods fuera del Ibex 35

Se ve que no han querido darle la estocada a Sacyr


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Lo meteré a la BI del ahorro que pago menos. :: Y que no me protesten, que según el borrador dicen que no he ejpeculao ni he ganado nada
> 
> PD: Ánimo, que el suelo ha aguantado. Intradía lateral. Puede ser el principio del fin del ciclo rojo



Donde tiene que mirar si está controlado el asunto es en la hoja de datos fiscales....

A mi el borrador ni me dejan verlo. "No se ha podido realizar su borrador por no se que historia...."

Ahora a echar cuentas de las cuatro hojas de los datos fiscales...


----------



## kokaine (23 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues ya verás que risa cuando todas las Cajas de Ahorros, coma Bankia, tengan que vender sus participaciones industriales a precio de saldo para pagar su boquetes.



Creo que esa es la clave, la que puede hacer que veamos precios de locura en determinadas empresas, hay muchos colaterales de créditos en base a paquetes accionariales, y lo mismo que le ha pasado a floren con iberdrola, que a tenido que vender al bajar Iberdrola de 4 eur, puede pasar con mucha banca, como sigan cayendo mas las acciones de otras compañías, y empezar a liquidar paquetes a precio de mercado; entonces si que la palabra guano se quedaría corta y deberíamos inventarnos otra.


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Abr 2012)

Condor dijo:


> _"El riesgo de los países de la periferia", clamaban muchos en ese momento. "Naciones que han vivido por encima de sus posibilidades y ahora tienen que darse un baño de austeridad". *El problema es que la periferia de Europa se está convirtiendo en una zona muy grande*: solo Alemania y Finlandia están netamente fuera de ella._



¿Estas seguro? Los bancos alemanes son suuuuper-eficientes y aseguran correctamente sus riesgos, así como las empresas tecnológicas finlandesa (Nokia, por ejemplo) no hacen más que ganar pasta. 
A ver si ahora los PIGS, van a ser los FAKE (Francia, Alemania, united Kingdom, Europaentera)


----------



## Condor (23 Abr 2012)

kokaine dijo:


> entonces si que *la palabra guano se quedaría corta y deberíamos inventarnos otra*.



Megaguano? ::::::

O nos dejamos de eufemismos y lo llamamos simplemente mierda soleada?


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Ebro Foods fuera del Ibex 35
> 
> Se ve que no han querido darle la estocada a Sacyr



Estaran esperando el rebote jajaja


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Ebro Foods fuera del Ibex 35
> 
> Se ve que no han querido darle la estocada a Sacyr



Pues a ver si se cumple lo de que al dejar el IBEX, sube. Igual que antes de entrar en el índice.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> He notado una conmoción en la fuerza.... El sr. Bertok está *casi *alcista!!!



Me estoy agarrando a la silla para no entrar. Dios que calentura por entrar. 8:

La razón debe imponerse al corazón. Pero sí, ya estamos cerca. Es ahora o en los 1340.


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Abr 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Megaguano? ::::::
> 
> O nos dejamos de eufemismos y lo llamamos simplemente mierda soleada?



Ya que lo de hace una siglo fue crack, pues creck (dejaremos el crick para la caida yankee, el crock para la chino-india y el cruck para el mad max)


----------



## Zetaperro (23 Abr 2012)

Vaya troll se les ha colado a los de Interconomia (Business TV) :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Mulder (23 Abr 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto he programado mi primer módulo de contratación.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



¿cómo que módulo de contratación? eso incluiría el acceso automático al broker para desplegar la operativa. Yo lo que veo ahí es más bien un sistema 'experto' :: de toma de decisiones siguiendo las afamadas técnicas de pensamiento de los bombillos que entran al hilo (labolsaesuncasino)

Bueno, siga con sus helougüorlds de pre-becario y déjenos lo sofisticado a los mayores  :XX:

Hale, vamos al lio:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Parece que aun no haya terminado la semana de vencimiento porque el volumen que se ha movido hoy ha sido bastante alto con muchas operaciones, la diferencia es que han estado todas concentradas al inicio de la mañana, entre las 9 y las 9:15 han metido de sopetón 769 contratos de venta, ahí han hecho el saldo mínimo del día y durante el resto de la sesión se han ido al bar a tomarse unos cuantos soberanos, en este momento ya deben estar como chinito a las 11 

Han metido algo de volumen alcista tras hacer el mínimo y también a las 17:24 pero me han parecido cierres de operaciones intradía más que acumulaciones.

En subasta han comprado 248 contratos.

En resumen, lo tenemos todo abajo menos la subasta, el saldo ha quedado bastante negativo a cuenta del aluvión de contratos vendedores del primer cuarto de hora y no se ha recuperado, el precio pegado a mínimos. Por eso para mañana espero gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la sesión.

Y como llevo diciendo desde hace un tiempo aun no es momento de entrar, no se ve desesperación en las ventas y lo que hay es solo tendencia, como no es esperable que mañana se arregle nada, ya que el daño se hizo hace mucho tiempo, no creo que hasta julio se remonte el vuelo, y además cuando ocurra en el Ibex lo que veremos será probablemente una L, aunque con algún pequeño tirón alcista al inicio de este por el overshooting que deberíamos ver al final del sell-off.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

A los fundamentalistas del hilo: por favor poned acciones del culibex con deuda mínima o sin deuda.

Llega el momento de sacar el armamento.


----------



## Alexander the Grape (23 Abr 2012)

¿malamente las cosas hoy chicos? he visto en la tele que el ibex esta a niveles de 2003..entre tanto lo del banco malo se perfila cada vez más..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ha ganado un gif hiriente....
Saludos sr. sofisticado.


----------



## JohnSilver (23 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A los fundamentalistas del hilo: por favor poned acciones del culibex con deuda mínima o sin deuda.
> 
> Llega el momento de sacar el armamento.



Fecundo la moción.

Según tengo entendido, del IBEX son Inditex, BME y TRE.

¿Del Continuo?


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me estoy agarrando a la silla para no entrar. Dios que calentura por entrar. 8:
> 
> La razón debe imponerse al corazón. Pero sí, ya estamos cerca. Es ahora o en los 1340.



No te preocupes, que te esperamos. Todavía tenemos plazas libres en el autobús de la JGA. ¿Qué prefieres? ¿pasillo o ventanilla? ¿Fumador o no fumador? ::.


----------



## bronx5 (23 Abr 2012)

JohnSilver dijo:


> Fecundo la moción.
> 
> Según tengo entendido, del IBEX son Inditex, BME y TRE.
> 
> ¿Del Continuo?



¿Y GRIFOLS cómo anda?


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> No te preocupes, que te esperamos. Todavía tenemos plazas libres en el autobús de la JGA. ¿Qué prefieres? ¿pasillo o ventanilla? ¿Fumador o no fumador? ::.



La de IBE caerá pero SAN ni tocarlo.

Lo que vamos a ver en los bancos patrios está fuera de los pensamientos normales.

Tengo los cargadores preparados pero de momento el pichón sólo a asomado la cabeza.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

El SP ha repelido el primer ataque a los 1360 y el culibex en mínimos ::

*VIVA ESPAÑA, COÑO*


----------



## JohnSilver (23 Abr 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> ¿Y GRIFOLS cómo anda?



Es una de las buenas. 

Grifols mejora las condiciones de su deuda. La Verdad

2.600 millones de deuda y 4.900 de capitalización bursátil. No es ACS, vamos.


----------



## Mulder (23 Abr 2012)

Pues ya encontré mi usuario admin de la casa de campo, resulta que era el mismo que mi usuario normal :fiufiu:

Ahora les voy dando de alta y contestando con la dirección del foro.

Estén atentos a sus privados.


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A los fundamentalistas del hilo: por favor poned acciones del culibex con deuda mínima o sin deuda.
> 
> Llega el momento de sacar el armamento.



En la tabla tienes la deuda estructural de cada empresa asi como su caja. He dejado al margen a bancos y a sacyr


----------



## burbufilia (23 Abr 2012)

JohnSilver dijo:


> Fecundo la moción.
> 
> Según tengo entendido, del IBEX son Inditex, BME y TRE.
> 
> ¿Del Continuo?



Tienes Zardoya Otis (pasivo exigible a largo plazo 0; pasivo a corto plazo autofinanciado con ventas; 30 años seguidos dando dividendos), 

...pero con serios problemas para crecer.


----------



## JohnSilver (23 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Tienes Zardoya Otis, pero con problemas para crecer.



Ufff ascensores...

Gracias de todas formas


----------



## burbufilia (23 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En la tabla tienes la deuda estructural de cada empresa asi como su caja. He dejado al margen a bancos y a sacyr



El de DIA tiene alguna justificación económica? Parece un banco


----------



## burbufilia (23 Abr 2012)

JohnSilver dijo:


> Ufff ascensores...
> 
> Gracias de todas formas



Yo tengo posiciones ahí porque es caja garantizada, porque la facturación apenas ha bajado con la que está cayendo, y por PER histórico. Pero sí, no es el valor ideal, aunque sólo sea por cuestiones de prima de riesgo bursátil


----------



## bronx5 (23 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya encontré mi usuario admin de la casa de campo, resulta que era el mismo que mi usuario normal :fiufiu:
> 
> Ahora les voy dando de alta y contestando con la dirección del foro.
> 
> Estén atentos a sus privados.



¿Y esto?, ¿nos abandonan? :´(


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> ¿Y esto?, ¿nos abandonan? :´(



Que nooo...que ya se ha dicho que aqui no se va a ir nadie...


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En la tabla tienes la deuda estructural de cada empresa asi como su caja. He dejado al margen a bancos y a sacyr



interesante...


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que nooo...que ya se ha dicho que aqui no se va a ir nadie...



Si dios quiere subiremos todos juntos por las pronunciadas pendientes de la colina de las plusvis.

No va a ser fácil, aviso. Vamos a tener que aguantar intenso fuego enemigo. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2012)

Ya se acabó la crisis...

¡Recuperación! En tres años abrirán 64 centros comerciales en España - elEconomista.es


----------



## burbufilia (23 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya se acabó la crisis...
> 
> ¡Recuperación! En tres años abrirán 64 centros comerciales en España - elEconomista.es



Cuando un titular tiene como palabra "recuperación" en signos de exclamación, viene a decir: ¡recúperate maldita, por tu madre!


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Cuando un titular tiene como palabra "recuperación" en signos de exclamación, viene a decir: ¡recúperate maldita, por tu madre!



A mi recuerda una carta de magic...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2012)

Luis del Rivero dimite como consejero de Sacyr Vallehermoso - elEconomista.es


----------



## burbufilia (23 Abr 2012)

Desde la ignorancia, me ha gustado el cierre. Como comentaba Mulder, la distribución ha sido a primera hora y luego tranquilidad, como si ya no quedara más papel por vender. Si me queda un porrón por vender, no es lo más lógico distribuir a saco y echar la persiana a las 9 y media de la mañana. 

Además, en el cierre ha habido un minirrebote

La excusa de la incertidumbre de la política de los estados UE, tiene un efecto de tres días, a lo sumo


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esto en grande, para los burbujarras es porno del duro.



para porno duro sacyr


----------



## burbufilia (23 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> para porno duro sacyr



Tonuel, yo te himboco


----------



## patilltoes (23 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Ebro al continuo jajjaj



Que hijos de puta. La unica empresa de agroalimentaria fuera y mientras Sacyr haciendo el gilipollas en grado 327.


----------



## patilltoes (23 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A los fundamentalistas del hilo: por favor poned acciones del culibex con deuda mínima o sin deuda.
> 
> Llega el momento de sacar el armamento.



BME, suponiendo que no la hayan dicho antes. Y creo que TRE, pero tendria que mirarlo.

En el continuo hay mas.


----------



## patilltoes (23 Abr 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> ¿Y GRIFOLS cómo anda?



Se compro Talecris hara un año y pico, supongo que tendran deudas, pero no nada exagerada.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> A ver ese cierre... :baba:



Estoy esperando a ver sus certificados para entrar largo con todo lo gordo, salude a Juanlu de mis partes 

Bueno espero a eso y es que ademas el otro dia le pregunte a un amiguete ( los viejos del hilo ya saben de que hablo ) como le iba y me contesto literalmente " Gracias a Dios todos mis clientes estan fuera :bla: " 

Asi que aqui me tienen con mi cuenta en r4 operativa  .......


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2012)

En estos dias estoy aprovechando para poner al dia mi play de TT, aqui me tienen haciendo los ultimos ajustes 

¿ Mulder usted ya tiene la suya a punto ? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## patilltoes (23 Abr 2012)

Lo de Sacyr es una cosa obscena. Tiene la capitalizacion de una smallcap (0.5B€), una volatilidad de chicharo y pertenece a un sector sobrerrepresentado. Anda que no hay cosas mejores en el continuo: CAF, Prosegur, Viscofan, ZOT. Joder, hasta la figa de mi tia.

Todas mas grandes, que mandan mas y casi lideres mundiales en sus subsectores y aportarian diversidad. Y ahi esta, petando a razon de -5%-13% diario. Es de risa.


----------



## patilltoes (23 Abr 2012)

Y Luis del Rivero dimite. Mola.
Economía/Empresas.- (Ampliación) Luis del Rivero dimite como consejero de Sacyr - elEconomista.es


----------



## burbufilia (23 Abr 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Estoy esperando a ver sus certificados para entrar largo con todo lo gordo, salude a Juanlu de mis partes



De tu parte

Enero 2010: 
Las bolsas todava estn baratas



Ibex 22/01/2010:
22/01/2010 11.373,400 -0,62%


----------



## kemao2 (23 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Lo de Sacyr es una cosa obscena. Tiene la capitalizacion de una smallcap (0.5B€), una volatilidad de chicharo y pertenece a un sector sobrerrepresentado. Anda que no hay cosas mejores en el continuo: CAF, Prosegur, Viscofan, ZOT. Joder, hasta la figa de mi tia.
> 
> Todas mas grandes, que mandan mas y casi lideres mundiales en sus subsectores y aportarian diversidad. Y ahi esta, petando a razon de -5%-13% diario. Es de risa.




Deberían sacar a SAcyr del IBEX , es de puro sentido común y meter a cualquiera de esas que dices que son mucho mas estables, tienen beneficios estables, algunas son industriales y no son cicilicas como la construcción, lo cual da estabilidad al indice, etc.


----------



## atman (23 Abr 2012)

Alguno pensará que es una bobada, pero a CAF le ayudaría el entrar. Hemos descubierto que la gente se cree que sabemos hacer trenes... habría que aprovecharlo...


----------



## patilltoes (23 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Alguno pensará que es una bobada, pero a CAF le ayudaría el entrar. Hemos descubierto que la gente se cree que sabemos hacer trenes... habría que aprovecharlo...



Y yo creo que tambien nos ayudaria, a España como pais. "Mirad, tenemos empresas industriales que no rozan la quiebra, no solo somos bancos y ladrillo".


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2012)

Vaya verguenza lo de Ebro. Ademas es una empresa que me gusta. Aunque egoistamente, imagino que BME habra contemplado el volumen que manejan ambas... Eso si, da asco ver solo bancos, energeticas y constructoras.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## patilltoes (23 Abr 2012)

Bancos y ladrillos ruinosos, se entiende. Y decidme un punto de entrada para ACS. Uno que no sea el cero, que yo la veo en caida libre.


----------



## sr.anus (23 Abr 2012)

Resumen de una gacela.


Sabado tarde: Despues de un par de gin´s el sabado decido ponerme a corto en el ibex con el famoso etf que me refiero siempre.

Pensamiento de sr.anus "dios soy un especuladoh:Baile:"

Domingo por la tarde: Resaca del 1 al 10, nivel 11. Pensamiento de un gacela "despues de semanas de bajadas, este lunes va a pegar el reboton padre" Cancelo la operacion, y me meto en otro etf que replica el ibex x2

Pênsamiento de sr.anus "soy un lince"

Lunes por la manana, 9:15 de la manana llego al trabajo cojo un cafe y :::::::: -4 bolsas de pipas. Cierro la posicion y a seguir ganandose el jornal como todo el mundo.

post desahogo


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2012)

Os pongo el listado ordenado en función del porcentaje de deuda estructural que podría pagar la empresa con la caja que aparece en balance.
Es la última columna (si esta en verde es que tiene mas caja que deuda estructural---(deuda con entidades de crédito a largo plazo)
Habría que completar la tabla con los margenes brutos en unidades monetarias asi como su cifra de negocio o ventas ya que no es lo mismo que telefonica deba 1000 mill a que los deba mediaset. (Para saber si en función de sus ventas una empresa esta cara o barata se puede mirar el price to sales).
Para crear una cartera a plazo recomendaría tener en cuenta que margenes brutos (%) tiene el negocio (Para que un negocio sea bueno esta cifra debería ser superior al 40%)

El ROE es la rentabilidad que la empresa obtiene por su patrimonio neto (Rentabilidad real del accionista), el ROA por su activo.

El price to book se halla de dividir el PN/Número de acciones

Antes desde el movil he leido en un comentario de un forero sobre el motivo del porque esta dia (La rentabilidad del patrimonio neto es un 35%) y no estan muy endeudados. Tienen poco margen y habria que mirar ademas su cifra de negocio y su valor contable.

Os envío en un zip el excell para quien quiera completar la tabla


----------



## atman (23 Abr 2012)

Hace el esfuerzo de ponerse en trance ¿para luego no hacer caso a los espíritus?


----------



## atman (23 Abr 2012)

la leche, en cuanto los yankies pillan su sandwich y su diet-coke, pataprás...


----------



## diosmercado (23 Abr 2012)

Huyyy parece que los americanos comienzan a tomar vuelo. Desde que he llegado a casa han recuperado. Me siento P.G.


----------



## atman (23 Abr 2012)

no se preocupe que de aquí aún no vamos a ninguna parte... es "el postre", nada más.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2012)

ya mismo estamos en los 13000 en el dji


----------



## diosmercado (23 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> no se preocupe que de aquí aún no vamos a ninguna parte... es "el postre", nada más.



Leñe pues el dow ha recuperado en 15 minutos 40 puntillos de nada. Y le estan metiendo un arreon, a que cierran verde??? no seria la primera desde luego.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Leñe pues el dow ha recuperado en 15 minutos 40 puntillos de nada. Y le estan metiendo un arreon, a que cierran verde??? no seria la primera desde luego.



Se ha tocado el relevante 1360. Ahora todavía está bajo los efectos de ese toque.

Es crucial que no recupere los 1376.

Paciencia, son los minutos de la basura.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

En USA y commodities todavía no ha habido pánico ni Sell-Off.

Lo dejan para "aluego" ::


----------



## atman (23 Abr 2012)

¿apostamos a que la bolsa se hunde en plena campaña por la reelección?

Illinois es el disparador perfecto.

Illinois ‘Treads Water’ as Unpaid Bills Top $9 Billion


----------



## atlanterra (23 Abr 2012)

Mañana veremos todas las bolsas en VERDE. Al tiempo.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2012)

Como molan los usanos...


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Mañana veremos todas las bolsas en VERDE. Al tiempo.



No puede caer todos los días a plomo. ienso:

Los rebotes serán la tumba de los atrapa-precios y serán inversores a larguísimo plazo.

Cuidado, esto está demasiado peligroso.


----------



## atlanterra (23 Abr 2012)

bertok, acojona ver lo claro que lo tienes todo!

Yo espero que no sea el rebote del gato muerto, con eso me basta.


----------



## patilltoes (23 Abr 2012)

Señores, creo que somos unos cuantos pensando en entrar a largo cuando el gran guano se nos venga encima.

Yo ya he ido haciendo entrada desde los 8000 (a partir de ahi ya casi todo lo aceptable me parece a buen precio y promediar conforme baje mas que buscar el suelo, cosa clasica), pero estaria bien que objetivos bajistas veis los especialistas del tema.

Supongo que es un currazo tremendo, pero tener una tabla/prevision del big guano estaria de PM.


----------



## Zetaperro (23 Abr 2012)




----------



## Felix (23 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A los fundamentalistas del hilo: por favor poned acciones del culibex con deuda mínima o sin deuda.
> 
> Llega el momento de sacar el armamento.



El ultimo informe de prestadas tambien molaria. Estaba pensando sorprender al enemigo con una nueva tactica para tomar colinas: a soplidos!! Usease a gamesazos. Pero si ya de por si es una tactica estupida si me dicen que han vuelto a cargar prestadas pasaria a ser kamikaze.
Aprovecho para anunciarme:
Talivan con ciclomotor propio se ofrece para pequenos derribos.


----------



## diosmercado (23 Abr 2012)

Viene otro arreon para cerrar subiendo. Mañana verde del bueno, comienza la send por lo visto. Todo malas noticias, la señal.


----------



## atlanterra (23 Abr 2012)

Yo el Big Guano lo veo en los 6100 del IBEX, pero vamos es una opinión Gacelera.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> bertok, acojona ver lo claro que lo tienes todo!
> 
> Yo espero que no sea el rebote del gato muerto, con eso me basta.



Hasta hoy estaba muy claro porque el SP tenía que visitar sí o sí los 1360.

De ahora en adelante ya tengo más dudas, pero contemplo la posibilidad de que se vaya a 1340 (aunque no es del todo seguro).

Si por casualidad perdiera los 1340, hagamos el petate y largémonos de este cloaca porque el tema se pondría muy duro y desde Alemania nos darían una estocada definitiva.

De momento con calma, algún día tiene que haber un rebotillo. Lo importante es ver con qué alegría se suma el culibex a la fiesta de las caídas.


----------



## burbufilia (23 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Viene otro arreon para cerrar subiendo. Mañana verde del bueno, comienza la send por lo visto. Todo malas noticias, la señal.



En realidad creo que hoy no había noticias relevantes, en comparación con la semana pasada. Bastará para el rebote, que para mañana está cantado.

El problema será el volumen. Si es bajito, la sangría aún no habrá acabado


----------



## Zetaperro (23 Abr 2012)

A ver si cierra en máximos del día, no estaría mal


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2012)

Las probabilidades de big guano y demás tragedias son muy remotas, en mercado usa y, arrastrándolo, europeo. Ahí está el amigo Nelson (aka Tonuel) cantándolo en la firma.

El ibex ya es otro tema


----------



## diosmercado (23 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> En realidad creo que hoy no había noticias relevantes, en comparación con la semana pasada. Bastará para el rebote, que para mañana está cantado.
> 
> El problema será el volumen. Si es bajito, la sangría aún no habrá acabado



Hombre noticias hoy, creo que si, Hollande, Holanda, PMI europeo al garete, ratificacion del deficit español etc. Lo justo para generar un rebote.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

Felix dijo:


> El ultimo informe de prestadas tambien molaria. Estaba pensando sorprender al enemigo con una nueva tactica para tomar colinas: a soplidos!! Usease a gamesazos. Pero si ya de por si es una tactica estupida si me dicen que han vuelto a cargar prestadas pasaria a ser kamikaze.
> Aprovecho para anunciarme:
> Talivan con ciclomotor propio se ofrece para pequenos derribos.



Huye de Gamesas. La bolsa está para ir directamente a por caza mayor: Blue Chips.

El riesgo es menor así. Vamos a ver a muchas empresas de "solera" desaparecer del mapa. Son momentos excepcionales y sólo sobrevivirán, aunque sea malamente, las empresas más fuertes o con mayor capacidad para navegar un lustro por el desierto de las pérdidas.


----------



## patilltoes (23 Abr 2012)

Coincido con Bertok, chicharrear en estos tiempos es para que le a uno un algo.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Yo el Big Guano lo veo en los 6100 del IBEX, pero vamos es una opinión Gacelera.



Más allá del 6700 no hay niveles que valgan. Será el SP el que nos indique el camino a seguir.


----------



## burbufilia (23 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Hombre noticias hoy, creo que si, Hollande, Holanda, PMI europeo al garete, ratificacion del deficit español etc. Lo justo para generar un rebote.



Noticia sería Le Pen en la segunda vuelta. No ha sido así. O es que la convocatoria formal de elecciones fue el viernes y la campaña electoral duró cinco minutos? ::

La ratificación del déficit español es la no-noticia

Lo de Holanda es más cuestión de interpretación: déficit sí o no, lo de siempre.

PMI mal, pero de los indicadores buenos ahora mismo poco caso se está haciendo


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Coincido con Bertok, chicharrear en estos tiempos es para que le a uno un algo.



El chicharreo sólo es para los techos de mercado. En el resto de etapas de los ciclos suelen comportarse peor.

En tiempos tan excepcionales como los actuales, o no se está o se está en valores de calidad.

El resto de opciones son tirar el dinero.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

Por ESPAÑA COÑO YA.


----------



## patilltoes (23 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por ESPAÑA COÑO YA.



CAF al IBEX35, copon ya


----------



## diosmercado (23 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Noticia sería Le Pen en la segunda vuelta. No ha sido así. O es que la convocatoria formal de elecciones fue el viernes y la campaña electoral duró cinco minutos? ::
> 
> La ratificación del déficit español es la no-noticia
> 
> ...



Si ud. lo dice... llevamos dos semanas con un pesimismo bestial, gran razonamiento de claca. Cualquier perroflautada puede ser utilizada como excusa. 

Sin mas que añadir.


----------



## patilltoes (23 Abr 2012)

Estoy mirando capitalizaciones, en una semana Fluidra va a ser mas grande que Sacyr.


----------



## diosmercado (23 Abr 2012)

Viene caliente el DAX, subiendo 40 puntos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Viene caliente el DAX, subiendo 40 puntos.



Porque sabe que mañana el ibex sera la locomotora. Semos o no semos los mejores. El desanimo a un lado. Tenemos que subir el indice o llenar las terrazas de España, y como hay muchos bares, nos es mas facil subir el indice.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Si ud. lo dice... llevamos dos semanas con un pesimismo bestial, gran razonamiento de claca. Cualquier perroflautada puede ser utilizada como excusa.
> 
> Sin mas que añadir.



Lo único que levantará a los mercados de forma consistente y que no sea flor de un día serán los eurobonos o la relajación de los déficits de los estados.

Ahora mismo la axfisia está llevando a la economía al hoyo.

Otra solución es meter mano al gasto no productivo (básicamente al tinglado de la casta y el esquema autonómico). Pero lamentablemente es dificil que ocurra o si ocurre será poco a poco. *La casta ejpañola ya decidió sacrificar a su país*.


----------



## carloszorro (23 Abr 2012)

Ni los cazagangas se asoman, esto es grave.


----------



## diosmercado (23 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Otra solución es meter mano al gasto no productivo (básicamente al tinglado de la casta y el esquema autonómico). Pero lamentablemente es dificil que ocurra o si ocurre será poco a poco. *La casta ejpañola ya decidió sacrificar a su país*.



Yo pienso que esto es imposible con esta casta politica (y cualquier otra con el gen hispano). Algo muy gordo tendria que pasar para ver a nuestros politicuchos tomando esas medidas.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Ni los cazagangas se asoman, esto es grave.



CarlosZ, estamso viendo un ciclo primario bajista en el culibex y estamos en la pata bajista (mortífera).

No hace falta desir ná más :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## burbufilia (23 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo único que levantará a los mercados de forma consistente y que no sea flor de un día serán los eurobonos o la relajación de los déficits de los estados.



Los seres de luz no quieren eurobonos, pero tragarán si no hay más remedio. O eso, o un banco central al estilo de la FED

Lo que hay ahora es una guerra de intereses, pero no se tensará la cuerda hasta el punto de una salida del euro

Si la UE se portugaliza a marchas forzadas, y España a la cabeza, se tirará patada hacia delante, como siempre.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

Alexander the Grape dijo:


> ¿malamente las cosas hoy chicos? he visto en la tele que el ibex esta a niveles de 2003..entre tanto lo del banco malo se perfila cada vez más..



Si aparece en la tele .... está listo para darlo la vuelta.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Los seres de luz no quieren eurobonos, pero tragarán si no hay más remedio. O eso, o un banco central al estilo de la FED
> 
> Lo que hay ahora es una guerra de intereses, pero no se tensará la cuerda hasta el punto de una salida del euro
> 
> Si la UE se portugaliza a marchas forzadas, y España a la cabeza, se tirará patada hacia delante, como siempre.



Espero que traguen, al menos nos dará unos cuantos años para pensar como salir de ésta o cambiar de estrategia a nivel personal cada uno de nosotros.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si aparece en la tele .... está listo para darlo la vuelta.



¿sigues largo? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya encontré mi usuario admin de la casa de campo, resulta que era el mismo que mi usuario normal :fiufiu:
> 
> Ahora les voy dando de alta y contestando con la dirección del foro.
> 
> Estén atentos a sus privados.



Yo no te he enviado un privado porque sobra decir que here i go.


----------



## Nico (23 Abr 2012)

Estoy muy descolocado del mercado usano en esta ocasión. Qué tiene pinta de llegar primero ?

El "eurobono" o el "QE3" de Ben ?

Asumiendo que fuera el QE3 de Ben, alguien tiene alguna fuente, dato, referencia o análisis para ir picando ?

Sin alguno de estos dos hechos (eurobono o QE3) no siento que haya la nervadura suficiente como para empujar los índices. Si si, ya sé, las bolsas no dependen de las noticias sino que las crean, etc. pero, sacando un "cat bounce" la situación actual no da para más.

Así que, lo que debe rondar el ambiente ha de ser alguna de estas dos inyecciones de vitaminas. No está muy claro que haya eurobonos (aunque, si los fuera a haber sería una noticia MUY GUARDADA para las gacelas quienes sólo se enterarían luego de los anuncios).

No tengo pistas o datos para medir la cercanía de un QE3.

Data ?, opiniones ?, una ayudita ?, dos o tres acciones de sacyr al menos ?


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Tienes Zardoya Otis (pasivo exigible a largo plazo 0; pasivo a corto plazo autofinanciado con ventas; 30 años seguidos dando dividendos),
> 
> ...pero con serios problemas para crecer.



Cuidado, yo conozco al top management allí y viene duro, pero que muy duro porque el negocio no crece y la competencia está muy fuerte en los pocos pliegos existente para el segmento de grandes cuentas.
Tienen un ebitda brutal en comparación al resto .... y el riesgo es que va a bajar.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Mañana veremos todas las bolsas en VERDE. Al tiempo.



Ahora mismo lo están .... excepto alguna asiática que están closed.

Por cierto, has visto FSLR cómo le están dando fuerte y duro?.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> bertok, acojona ver lo claro que lo tienes todo!
> 
> Yo espero que no sea el rebote del gato muerto, con eso me basta.



No te preocupes, le daremos la mano para que no se entretenga mientras subimos la colina. Va a ser una colina larga, haremos muchas noches al aire libre.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Señores, creo que somos unos cuantos pensando en entrar a largo cuando el gran guano se nos venga encima.
> 
> Yo ya he ido haciendo entrada desde los 8000 (a partir de ahi ya casi todo lo aceptable me parece a buen precio y promediar conforme baje mas que buscar el suelo, cosa clasica), pero estaria bien que objetivos bajistas veis los especialistas del tema.
> 
> Supongo que es un currazo tremendo, pero tener una tabla/prevision del big guano estaria de PM.



Lo único especial es que nadie tiene ni puta idea de cuándo va a darse la vuelta. Pero va a haber un muy buen negocio para los valientes que sean listos en el risk side.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo único especial es que nadie tiene ni puta idea de cuándo va a darse la vuelta. Pero va a haber un muy buen negocio para los valientes que sean listos en el risk side.



Digo yo que habrá que entrar en cuanto se confirme que gira y no antes 8:


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Los seres de luz no quieren eurobonos, pero tragarán si no hay más remedio. O eso, o un banco central al estilo de la FED
> 
> Lo que hay ahora es una guerra de intereses, pero no se tensará la cuerda hasta el punto de una salida del euro
> 
> Si la UE se portugaliza a marchas forzadas, y España a la cabeza, se tirará patada hacia delante, como siempre.



Arreglados vamos si tenemos que esperar a eso para que el IBEX actúe con razocinio.

Acaban de decir en la tele en Hannibal "es igual que la cocaína que desaparece de aquí". No saben por qué, pues en la bolsa pasa igual .......... pero las cosas pasan.


----------



## carloszorro (23 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> CarlosZ, estamso viendo un ciclo primario bajista en el culibex y estamos en la pata bajista (mortífera).
> 
> No hace falta desir ná más :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Si esto es una onda c le podría quedar un buen tramo a la baja.


----------



## patilltoes (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo único especial es que nadie tiene ni puta idea de cuándo va a darse la vuelta. Pero va a haber un muy buen negocio para los valientes que sean listos en el risk side.



Por eso he ido entrando, pero el big guano anda por aqui y me gustaria afinar.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Si esto es una onda c le podría quedar un buen tramo a la baja.



Estamos ahora mismo aguantando los mínimos de 2009. Cualquier tirón hacia abajo puede ser el desparrame...


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿sigues largo? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Ya te dije que aproveché el tirón del viernes para subir el stop al punto de entrada y que iba a por un bowl de palomitas. Me lo ha pulido pero hoy ya he hecho unos pinitos formando cartera. Lo mismo mañana con un poco de suerte, subo los stops al punto de entrada.

No voy a decir los valores .... para que nadie me haga caso.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Estoy muy descolocado del mercado usano en esta ocasión. Qué tiene pinta de llegar primero ?
> 
> El "eurobono" o el "QE3" de Ben ?
> 
> ...



Al eurobono dale la oportunidad de que es posible que nunca llegue. No sé porque los alemanes van a fiananciarse al 3 y pico% como poco en vez de al 1,74% actual. ¿para hacernos el favor?.

La riqueza no se corresponde con la cantidad que tienes .... si no con la ventaja que le sacas al resto.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Si esto es una onda c le podría quedar un buen tramo a la baja.



Gracias Carlos, el gráfico es impagable. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya te dije que aproveché el tirón del viernes para subir el stop al punto de entrada y que iba a por un bowl de palomitas. Me lo ha pulido pero hoy ya he hecho unos pinitos formando cartera. Lo mismo mañana con un poco de suerte, subo los stops al punto de entrada.
> 
> No voy a decir los valores .... para que nadie me haga caso.



No te lo gastes todo. Guarda algo para cuando se comience a subir 8:


----------



## burbufilia (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Al eurobono dale la oportunidad de que es posible que nunca llegue. No sé porque los alemanes van a fiananciarse al 3 y pico% como poco en vez de al 1,74% actual. ¿para hacernos el favor?.
> 
> La riqueza no se corresponde con la cantidad que tienes .... si no con la ventaja que le sacas al resto.



Yo en realidad apuesto por LiTROnas sine die, aunque sea al 1.5% para compensar. Aparentemente, es menos inocuo. 

Es curioso que el FMI le esté dando la espalda a Alemania y nos esté más o menos echando una mano.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Al eurobono dale la oportunidad de que es posible que nunca llegue. No sé porque los alemanes van a fiananciarse al 3 y pico% como poco en vez de al 1,74% actual. ¿para hacernos el favor?.
> 
> La riqueza no se corresponde con la cantidad que tienes .... si no con la ventaja que le sacas al resto.



Para seguir vivos, es susto o muerte.

En el foro está bastante razonado por qué le van a pegar otro patadón adelante con elo eurobonos para unos cuantos años más.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Por eso he ido entrando, pero el big guano anda por aqui y me gustaria afinar.



Los 8000 quedan lejos si bien si tienes empresas con dividendos .... lo irás llevando mejor. Yo ya dije esta tarde que los usanos no van a estropear su año bursatil estando en un año de elecciones. Eso tirará de todos hacia arriba y los 8500 - 9000 pueden llegar. Si hay alguien fiable en todo el mundo en cuanto a bolsa se refiere, ese tiene nombre y apellido: Ben Bernanke. Iremos viéndole a ver lo que va maniobrando. Ahí están las pistas.


----------



## carloszorro (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los 8000 quedan lejos si bien si tienes empresas con dividendos .... lo irás llevando mejor. Yo ya dije esta tarde que los usanos no van a estropear su año bursatil estando en un año de elecciones. Eso tirará de todos hacia arriba y los 8500 - 9000 pueden llegar. Si hay alguien fiable en todo el mundo en cuanto a bolsa se refiere, ese tiene nombre y apellido: Ben Bernanke. Iremos viéndole a ver lo que va maniobrando. Ahí están las pistas.



Creo que de momento no van a imprimir porque hay riesgo de que se les escape de las manos el precio del crudo, lo más probable es que necesiten ver a las bolsas americanas desplomarse otro 20% para tomar medidas drásticas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Al eurobono dale la oportunidad de que es posible que nunca llegue. No sé porque los alemanes van a fiananciarse al 3 y pico% como poco en vez de al 1,74% actual. ¿para hacernos el favor?.
> 
> La riqueza no se corresponde con la cantidad que tienes .... si no con la ventaja que le sacas al resto.



Opino un poco diferente que Burbufilia, posible otro LTRO, pero poco más y eurobonos limitados a limpiar los bancos alemanes y luego aire al resto, que esto no se arregla. 

Los alemanes no van a regalar nada.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Creo que de momento no van a imprimir porque hay riesgo de que se les escape de las manos el precio del crudo, lo más probable es que necesiten ver a las bolsas americanas desplomarse otro 20% para tomar medidas drásticas.



Los usanos están todavía muy arriba y desde luego no están percibiendo la crisis como lo estamos haciendo en uropa.

El tiempo va pasando y cada vez está más claro.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Opino un poco diferente que Burbufilia, posible otro LTRO, pero poco más y eurobonos limitados a limpiar los bancos alemanes y luego aire al resto, que esto no se arregla.
> 
> Los alemanes no van a regalar nada.



Pues que dios nos pille confesados. 8:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (23 Abr 2012)

Hola, seguimos en lo del otro día, seguimos en el zonal soporte (6900-6700), por tanto, zona de compra especulativa (no de largo plazo) con stops. Hay objetivos por abajo de ciertos valores que se van activando (recientemente un doble techo tb de repsol, además de los telefónica, santander etc).
Repsol: una vez cumplido un objetivo bajista activado en los 19 € hacia los 15,3 €, se ha parado en un soporte de medio plazo bastante fuerte los 14 €. Todo realizado después del objetivo de doble techo en los 23,7 €, al caer de los 16,7 € con objetivo en torno a los 10 €. Mala señal sería perforar la zona de los 14 €, en todo caso, es muy probable cierto pull importante cerrando el gap abierto o incluso adentrándose en la zona de desactivación, antes del ataque definitivo.


----------



## atlanterra (23 Abr 2012)

Lo de FSLR es de película de terror!

Hoy le han bajado la recomendación de mantener a vender. ::

Hoy he vendido parte de mis FAZ compradas dias atrás, no tengo NPI de lo que va a pasar a corto plazo.


----------



## kemao2 (23 Abr 2012)

Si miramos el grafico que puso MV en el SP, hasta mediados de mayo la bolsa americana no va a bajar. SIgue en un triangulo y ahora toca subir un poco. Hasta mayo tranquilidad en USA.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los usanos están todavía muy arriba y desde luego no están percibiendo la crisis como lo estamos haciendo en uropa.
> 
> El tiempo va pasando y cada vez está más claro.



Es que ellos no están en crisis. Nos autoconvencemos de que sí pero es que no.

Deben mucho pero tienen la maquinita de imprimir billetes. Tienen el dolar, son capaces de exportar inflación. Sus empresas están con la mayor liquidez de la historia. Tienen cash para comprarse medio mundo así que nos podemos reir de los Qatar y demás.

Recuerda que la riqueza no es la cantidad que tienes si no la ventaja que tienes. Pueden inundar el mundo de dolares que no hay moneda alternativa. Oh wait, quizá el euro ......... pues igual es por eso por lo que están dejando que pase lo que está pasando para que el euro se hunda. Repito, no hay alternativa. El dominio del dolar es con diferencia el mayor arma de destrucción masiva que tiene USA. Un ejemplo, mañana sube el dolareuro un 8% y ni que decir cómo irían las bolsas.


----------



## atlanterra (23 Abr 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Si miramos el grafico que puso MV en el SP, hasta mediados de mayo la bolsa americana no va a bajar. SIgue en un triangulo y ahora toca subir un poco. Hasta mayo tranquilidad en USA.



Aún le haces caso a MV? Si es un tollaco! :fiufiu:


----------



## atlanterra (23 Abr 2012)

Totalmente de acuerdo con Janus en relación a USA y el Dolar como arma de destrucción masiva.

Entre otras cosas, mientras las commodities se sigan negociando en dólares, no hay problema, pero cuando esto cambie, será la señal inequívoca de que el comienzo del fin ha comenzado.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es que ellos no están en crisis. Nos autoconvencemos de que sí pero es que no.
> 
> Deben mucho pero tienen la maquinita de imprimir billetes. Tienen el dolar, son capaces de exportar inflación. Sus empresas están con la mayor liquidez de la historia. Tienen cash para comprarse medio mundo así que nos podemos reir de los Qatar y demás.
> 
> Recuerda que la riqueza no es la cantidad que tienes si no la ventaja que tienes. Pueden inundar el mundo de dolares que no hay moneda alternativa. Oh wait, quizá el euro ......... pues igual es por eso por lo que están dejando que pase lo que está pasando para que el euro se hunda. Repito, no hay alternativa. El dominio del dolar es con diferencia el mayor arma de destrucción masiva que tiene USA. Un ejemplo, mañana sube el dolareuro un 8% y ni que decir cómo irían las bolsas.



Pásate por la casa de campo 8:


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con Janus en relación a USA y el Dolar como arma de destrucción masiva.
> 
> Entre otras cosas, mientras las commodities se sigan negociando en dólares, no hay problema, pero cuando esto cambie, será la señal inequívoca de que el comienzo del fin ha comenzado.



Es cierto. No hace falta que se hundan, con perder los 1340 ya está liada 8:


----------



## atlanterra (23 Abr 2012)

¿Donde hay que apuntarse? ¿Privado a Mulder?


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No te lo gastes todo. Guarda algo para cuando se comience a subir 8:



Bertok, ¿tienes alguna "estimación" en mente de hasta donde podría ir la subida? ¿7800? ¿8200? ¿17000::?.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Bertok, ¿tienes alguna "estimación" en mente de hasta donde podría ir la subida? ¿7800? ¿8200? ¿17000::?.



Depende de donde arranque pero los 7600 los veo factibles. El quid es ver desde dónde arranca.


----------



## burbufilia (23 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> De tu parte
> 
> Enero 2010:
> Las bolsas todava estn baratas
> ...



Comentarios

4
 Por: usuario
23/04/2012, 21:29

Visto en retrospectiva, qué visionario! -40%

++++++++++++++

¿Quién ha sido? 

Las bolsas todava estn baratas (Juanlu)


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es que ellos no están en crisis. Nos autoconvencemos de que sí pero es que no.
> 
> Deben mucho pero tienen la maquinita de imprimir billetes. Tienen el dolar, son capaces de exportar inflación. Sus empresas están con la mayor liquidez de la historia. Tienen cash para comprarse medio mundo así que nos podemos reir de los Qatar y demás.
> 
> Recuerda que la riqueza no es la cantidad que tienes si no la ventaja que tienes. Pueden inundar el mundo de dolares que no hay moneda alternativa. Oh wait, quizá el euro ......... pues igual es por eso por lo que están dejando que pase lo que está pasando para que el euro se hunda. Repito, no hay alternativa. El dominio del dolar es con diferencia el mayor arma de destrucción masiva que tiene USA. Un ejemplo, mañana sube el dolareuro un 8% y ni que decir cómo irían las bolsas.



Yo tengo bastante claro que el euro es un "daño colateral" (sino el objetivo) de la lucha USA-China.

¿Nadie se acuerda del "amero"? Ese "neo-dolar" de hace unos años cuando el dolar iba a desaprecer engullido por la propia deuda USA.


----------



## kemao2 (23 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Aún le haces caso a MV? Si es un tollaco! :fiufiu:




Las graficas son como las matematicas, es un lenguaje internacional. He visto la grafica y tengo claro que hasta mayo los usans aguantan


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pásate por la casa de campo 8:



Pues necesito saber dónde está y cómo se accede a ella.

La otra ya la he visitado .......... de día con los niños yendo al Parque de Atracciones y/o Zoo ... pero ver se ve lo mismo. Debe ser una puta mierda para terminar cogiendo picores y oler a pachulí. Y ya como des un beso, calculo que se te caigan los dientes antes de separar los morros.
Consejos miles .... hay de temas de los que algo sé.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Pregunta rápida, y creo que inoportuna, pero en este hilo lo sabréis: el resultado en derivados financieros (para especular) van a base imponible general o del ahorro?
> 
> Gracias



No sé si te han respondido ya.... acabo de llegar del master de fiscalidad ::

Las únicas ganancias/pérdidas patrimoniales que van en la base general son las que no derivan de la transmisión de elementos patrimoniales. Así que un derivado que compras y vendes no entra por aquí.

Y dentro de la base del ahorro te lo tendría que mirar exactamente pero me inclino más a pensar que es una ganancia patrimonial que un rendimiento de capital mobiliario, de hecho como rendimientos sólo entran los dividendos.


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No sé si te han respondido ya.... acabo de llegar del master de fiscalidad ::
> 
> Las únicas ganancias/pérdidas patrimoniales que van en la base general son las que no derivan de la transmisión de elementos patrimoniales. Así que un derivado que compras y vendes no entra por aquí.
> 
> Y dentro de la base del ahorro te lo tendría que mirar exactamente pero me inclino más a pensar que es una ganancia patrimonial que un rendimiento de capital mobiliario, de hecho como rendimientos sólo entran los dividendos.



Va a ganancias o perdidas patrimoniales. Los de hacienda son mas listos que el hambre, dividen el irpf por tramos...Mire usted me paga por su trabajo que despues ha perdido ahhh pues te jorobas va a parte ahora como ganes no te preocupes que ahi estara hacienda para clavarte. Los derivados van en el mismo tramo que las acciones y fondos. Y creo que los dividendos (dividendo opcion de moda) = no va a dividendos asi que no desgrava siempre que hayas vendido los derechos a mercado que fue mi caso... Me quedado con esta cara cuando he visto que en los movimientos me lo han conmutado como venta patrimonional y no como dividendos ( asi que ojo por si las moscas buscar emp que paguen en metalico sus dividendos al menos si quereis desgravacion fiscal (1500eu))


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/empresas-fina...MN-y-Liberbank-a-unirse-en-un-solo-banco.html


Hace 1-2semanas lo avise.Ojo a estas dos semanas, van a ser claves para la reestructuraciin bancaria.El dia 2 de mayo creo que comparece ordoñez por las ayudas que recibio la cam. En los medios se habla poco de ello pero estamos en la cuerda floja, o nos hundimos el 2 de mayo o pegamos un buen chupinazo para arriba.


----------



## kemao2 (24 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El Gobierno insta a Unicaja, Ibercaja, BMN y Liberbank a unirse en un solo banco - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> Hace 1-2semanas lo avise.Ojo a estas dos semanas, van a ser claves para la reestructuraciin bancaria.El dia 2 de mayo creo que comparece ordoñez por las ayudas que recibio la cam. En los medios se habla poco de ello pero estamos en la cuerda floja, o nos hundimos el 2 de mayo o pegamos un buen chupinazo para arriba.





A partir de esa fecha del 2 de mayo el gobierno ya está tardando en renovar todo el equipo del BE cuanto antes , que ha siudo toda uan calamidad y AUDITAR toda la gestión de MAFO al frente del BE. 

MAFO no está en condiciones de pedir nada, dado eld esastre que ha sido su inexistente supervisión que hasta se la colaban las cajas estando intervenidas. 


*
En mayo vence el mandato del consejero Vicente Salas

MAFO pide al PP que no rompa los equilibrios en el Banco de España hasta su salida en julio*

El gobernador del Banco de España no se rinde y quiere agotar su mandato dentro de tres meses sin mayores contratiempos. Miguel Ángel Fernández Ordóñez le ha pedido al PP que mantenga en el cargo hasta entonces al consejero Vicente Salas, cuyo sillón debería quedar libre en mayo, para no romper los equilibrios internos en los órganos de decisión de la entidad

El Gobierno se plantea la sustitución de Vicente Salas a primeros del mes que viene, pues es la ocasión propicia para introducir en el Consejo del Banco de España y en su Comité Ejecutivo al sustituto de Miguel Ángel Fernández Ordóñez. Es el mismo método que en etapas anteriores se empleó con Jaime Caruana y también con el propio MAFO antes de convertirse en gobernadores.

Fernández Ordóñez se ha dirigido al PP para que renuncie al relevo de Vicente Salas, en su día designado por el PSOE, o, al menos, retrase la cobertura de la vacante hasta que no termine en julio su propio mandato como gobernador. Y ha justificado esta petición por su interés en no romper los equilibrios internos dentro del Banco entre los consejeros y vocales que fueron nombrados en su día por el PSOE y los que son más cercanos al PP. A nadie se le oculta que en las próximas semanas todavía quedan por tomar importantes decisiones sobre el sistema financiero que afectan a cajas de ahorro muy relevantes.

El gobernador debe su permanencia en el cargo al criterio de Luis de Guindos

Fernández Ordóñez es consciente de que el agotamiento de su mandato, legalidades aparte, se debe, sobre todo, a la influencia del ministro de Economía, Luis de Guindos, cuya opinión ha sido finalmente tenida en cuenta por Mariano Rajoy. Cristóbal Montoro y otros miembros del equipo económico eran partidarios, por el contrario, de presionar a Fernández Ordóñez para que dejara el Banco una vez que el Gobierno del PP tomó posesión en diciembre pasado, al margen de lo que dicta la ley de autonomía del Banco de España sobre el vencimiento y los plazos de los mandatos.

En el PP y en el Gobierno consta que había palancas de sobra para forzar una salida anticipada de MAFO del despacho de la calle Alcalá, pero al final se impuso el criterio de Guindos, temeroso de que la sustitución del gobernador antes del vencimiento de su mandato fuera mal interpretado por los mercados y los socios europeos.

MAFO ingresó en el Banco de España como consejero en 2006. En marzo de ese año, Pedro Solbes le alfombró el paso a Alcalá, 48, para cubrir la vacante que dejó Julio Segura tras su paso a la CNMV. Cuatro meses más tarde, Fernández Ordóñez tomaba el relevo de Jaime Caruana como gobernador.

Roldán, López Roa y Marín no se han sentido presionados para dejar libre su sillón

Antes de llegar el PP al Gobierno y cuando aun se desconocía que Guindos sería el ministro de Economía, se analizaron todos los escenarios que podían contribuir a un abandono temprano del gobernador. Para que las piezas encajaran tendría que haberse producido en el Consejo de Gobierno o en la Comisión Ejecutiva del Banco alguna vacante y el problema es que los consejeros más afines al PP –José María Roldán, Ángel Luis López Roa y José María Marín–, no se han sentido presionados para dejar libre su sillón después de conocer que Rajoy respaldaba a Guindos en la continuidad de MAFO. El mandato de Roldán no ha vencido y los de López Roa y Marín fueron renovados en enero y en marzo del año pasado.

Marín fue propuesto en su día sin éxito por Miguel Arias Cañete a Pedro Solbes como subgobernador en sustitución de Gonzalo Gil con el fin de respetar el pacto no escrito entre Gobierno y oposición que había implicado durante 12 años que las dos partes intercambiaban sus cromos para los dos principales cargos del Banco. No fue posible el acuerdo en 2006 y seis años después el PP ha heredado una institución gestionada al más alto nivel por dos personas –MAFO y Francisco Javier Aríztegui– que no son santos de su devoción.


Vozpópuli - MAFO pide al PP que no rompa los equilibrios en el Banco de España hasta su salida en julio


----------



## Kaoska_p (24 Abr 2012)

¿qué acciones del Ibex creeis que estan cerca de soporte y pueden dar un rebote de cierta importancia (10-15%) en las próximas semanas??


----------



## matt (24 Abr 2012)

*! No corran que es peor !*

Los índices en WS mantienen una tendencia alcista primaria en tanto no se demuestre lo contrario. La caída desde la zona de máximos iniciada a finales de marzo -después de una subida en vertical y casi ininterrumpida- hay que considerarla una corrección menor o terciaria si hubiese acabado hoy, y que -en el peor de los supuestos- podría tornarse Secundaria y consumir uno o dos meses más.

Visto el cierre de hoy, alejado del mínimo, nos inclinamos a pensar que acabó hoy , y se reinicia el mercado alcista al que le quedan varios años aún. Si así fuese, las consecuencias en nuestro IBEX serían positivas ya que no se perdería la zona de mínimos, y debería reiniciar al alza con más fuerza si cabe para reducir el ensanchamiento habido en los últimos meses.

Ahora sí hay -en el SP- un HCH de más envergadura, excusando un poco el hombro izquierdo, pero que nos da que no se va a confirmar.


----------



## Seren (24 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es que ellos no están en crisis. Nos autoconvencemos de que sí pero es que no.
> 
> Deben mucho pero tienen la maquinita de imprimir billetes. Tienen el dolar, son capaces de exportar inflación. Sus empresas están con la mayor liquidez de la historia. Tienen cash para comprarse medio mundo así que nos podemos reir de los Qatar y demás.
> 
> Recuerda que la riqueza no es la cantidad que tienes si no la ventaja que tienes. Pueden inundar el mundo de dolares que no hay moneda alternativa. Oh wait, quizá el euro ......... pues igual es por eso por lo que están dejando que pase lo que está pasando para que el euro se hunda. Repito, no hay alternativa. El dominio del dolar es con diferencia el mayor arma de destrucción masiva que tiene USA. Un ejemplo, mañana sube el dolareuro un 8% y ni que decir cómo irían las bolsas.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Actualmente dentro de los paises desarrollados las diferencias se encuentran en las ventajas de financiación, incluso a costa de otros. Recordemos que USA con 310 millones de habitantes exporta lo mismo que Alemania con 80, su productividad es menor y sin embargo los salarios en USA son más altos que en centroeuropa, algo no cuadra.

Es *ABSOLUTAMENTE IMPOSIBLE *creerse que despues de los QE no hallan tenido mas que un 3% de inflación, igual que en españa y resto de europa. IMPOSIBLE que después de aumentar su masa monetaria un 30-40% o vete a saber cuanto no se les disparan los precios de la energía y todo lo importando que es una burrada. Todo va a su deuda que nunca pagarán porque el resto del mundo se la acepta y se acaba diluyendo con la expansion de dolares. Y la evidencia total de esto la veo en UK donde han intentado hacer los mismo imprimiendo y si han tenido inflaciones cercanas al 6%, y encima muy bajos crecimientos, estanflación.

Espero y deseo que la tozuda alemania se de cuenta y juguemos a lo mismo, saldría a luz esta estafa a la que estamos sometidos


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> A partir de esa fecha del 2 de mayo el gobierno ya está tardando en renovar todo el equipo del BE cuanto antes , que ha siudo toda uan calamidad y AUDITAR toda la gestión de MAFO al frente del BE.
> 
> MAFO no está en condiciones de pedir nada, dado eld esastre que ha sido su inexistente supervisión que hasta se la colaban las cajas estando intervenidas.
> 
> ...



Pues el 2 de mayo estaban previstas unas audiencias con MAFO para pedirle explicaciones.Ahora viendo el cotarro igual hasta han cambiado de idea. No me imagino a MAFO siendo juzgado y retransmitido por la tele al mas puro estilo camp...


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Va a ganancias o perdidas patrimoniales. Los de hacienda son mas listos que el hambre, dividen el irpf por tramos...Mire usted me paga por su trabajo que despues ha perdido ahhh pues te jorobas va a parte ahora como ganes no te preocupes que ahi estara hacienda para clavarte. Los derivados van en el mismo tramo que las acciones y fondos. Y creo que los dividendos (dividendo opcion de moda) = no va a dividendos asi que no desgrava siempre que hayas vendido los derechos a mercado que fue mi caso... Me quedado con esta cara cuando he visto que en los movimientos me lo han conmutado como venta patrimonional y no como dividendos ( asi que ojo por si las moscas buscar emp que paguen en metalico sus dividendos al menos si quereis desgravacion fiscal (1500eu))



Los dividendos para que se consideren rendimiento del ahorro y poderte beneficiar de la exención de los primeros 1.500€ debes mantener las acciones 2 meses antes y después de que se den. Sino van como ganancia patrimonial.
Respecto a la venta de derechos no tributa inmediatamente sino que te minora por el importe de la venta el precio de adquisición de las acciones, lo mismo sucedería con los dividendos cobrados si no tienes las acciones el tiempo antes mencionado. Por eso cuando leo por aquí que hay quien compra una semana antes del dividendo acciones de Telefónica o San pienso.... :ouch:::


----------



## matt (24 Abr 2012)

Los controles fiscales de la normativa antiaplicación y sobre dividendos son nulos,...! por el momento!
Nada teme más un funcionario de hacienda que tener que controlar una declaración de IRPF con cientos de operaciones de compraventa.


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Los dividendos para que se consideren rendimiento del ahorro y poderte beneficiar de la exención de los primeros 1.500€ debes mantener las acciones 2 meses antes y después de que se den. Sino van como ganancia patrimonial.
> Respecto a la venta de derechos no tributa inmediatamente sino que te minora por el importe de la venta el precio de adquisición de las acciones, lo mismo sucedería con los dividendos cobrados si no tienes las acciones el tiempo antes mencionado. Por eso cuando leo por aquí que hay quien compra una semana antes del dividendo acciones de Telefónica o San pienso.... :ouch:::



Lo de los 2 meses lo conocia. Ahi esta, los derechos no son dividendos, por tanto no hay exencion.Es como dices te minora el precio medio de tus acciones nada mas....Gran ---- ya que si mantienes las acciones mucho tiempo supongamos del san para hacienda estas minorando tu precio es decir cuando vendas obtendras como plusvalias no solo tus plusvalias reales sino tb los dividendos, es una crujida bestial de impuestos (las plusvalias pagaban 21% hasta 6000) si no lo han cambiado. Voy a huir de empresas de papelitos (emp q ponga dividendo opcion empr q se queda fuera de mi radar...me lo van a poner muy facil)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

R3v3nant GoT ep 4 ya lo tengo.....empezaré verlo en el desayuno :baba:


----------



## Seren (24 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El dominio del dolar es con diferencia el mayor arma de destrucción masiva que tiene USA. Un ejemplo, mañana sube el dolar euro un 8% y ni que decir cómo irían las bolsas.



Pero el secreto y donde esta montado el circo es junto con las materias primas. 
Dolar-materias primas, materias primas-dolar, esos son los dos movimentos periódicos en los que se mueve el gran capital del mundo una década en un lado otra en el otro. Y en los que siempre salen ganando porque los precios de las comodities se generan en dolares y según los intereses de la FED Siempre que las materias primas estan en precios muy bajos coincide con valores muy altos del dolar respecto a otras divisas, y viceversa, las cartas estan marcadas y hay un claro ganador.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

El orgullo alemán

*[SIEMENS]*







autoexplicativa y tal.

Aunque en mi breve experiencia, a veces las rupturas de los triángulos llevan asociados pullbacks...


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya te dije que aproveché el tirón del viernes para subir el stop al punto de entrada y que iba a por un bowl de palomitas. Me lo ha pulido pero hoy ya he hecho unos pinitos formando cartera. Lo mismo mañana con un poco de suerte, subo los stops al punto de entrada.
> 
> *No voy a decir los valores .... para que nadie me haga caso*.



pues deberias, dilos porfa

gracias a ti y a ponzi por *perfect world* le he sacado un 4% desde minimos (vuelta en v) por cierto, la primera que cojo :cook:, 25€ libres de comisiones

¿cómo ves a SAN?


----------



## burbufilia (24 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No sé si te han respondido ya.... acabo de llegar del master de fiscalidad ::
> 
> Las únicas ganancias/pérdidas patrimoniales que van en la base general son las que no derivan de la transmisión de elementos patrimoniales. Así que un derivado que compras y vendes no entra por aquí.
> 
> Y dentro de la base del ahorro te lo tendría que mirar exactamente pero me inclino más a pensar que es una ganancia patrimonial que un rendimiento de capital mobiliario, de hecho como rendimientos sólo entran los dividendos.



Mi duda era si era asimilable a especular con acciones, pero por lo que he visto de la ley IRPF, he interpretado que si no son los casos tasados del art 25, va a base general. Así que nada, al tipo de mi tramo y listo


----------



## atman (24 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> CAF al IBEX35, copon ya



¿recogemos firmas? ::


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues deberias, dilos porfa
> 
> gracias a ti y a ponzi por *perfect world* le he sacado un 4% desde minimos (vuelta en v) por cierto, la primera que cojo :cook:, 25€ libres de comisiones
> 
> ¿cómo ves a SAN?



Ten cuidado con esa empresa, no deja de ser aire, un videojuego. 
Como esa puedes encontrar unas cuantas en el nasdac, solo hay que monitorizar el screener con determinados parametros y despues ver graficos.Aunque yo soy de la mentalidad que por muy buen negocio o barato que sea prefiero aquellos que entiendo.
Use el screener de financial times, una maquina y encima a nivel global

markets.ft.com/screener/customScreen.asp

Solo hay que saber que parametros pedirle y el hace el resto


----------



## burbufilia (24 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Va a ganancias o perdidas patrimoniales. Los de hacienda son mas listos que el hambre, dividen el irpf por tramos...Mire usted me paga por su trabajo que despues ha perdido ahhh pues te jorobas va a parte ahora como ganes no te preocupes que ahi estara hacienda para clavarte. Los derivados van en el mismo tramo que las acciones y fondos. Y creo que los dividendos (dividendo opcion de moda) = no va a dividendos asi que no desgrava siempre que hayas vendido los derechos a mercado que fue mi caso... Me quedado con esta cara cuando he visto que en los movimientos me lo han conmutado como venta patrimonional y no como dividendos ( asi que ojo por si las moscas buscar emp que paguen en metalico sus dividendos al menos si quereis desgravacion fiscal (1500eu))



Yo llevo una cartera medianita y en lo que excede de 1500€, vendo los derechos porque funciona como un impuesto diferido (la ley lo interpreta como desinversión). Sólo empiezas a pagar cuando tienes las acciones amortizadas al 100%, o sea, si compraste por 1000, tributas por la venta de derechos hasta que hayas cobrado en todos ellos por valor de 1000. Si llevas tu cartera estable, lo suyo es que vayas estimando la caja que vas a cobrar para jugar con la fiscalidad. Así que quien tenga x ejemplo 50k€ en bolsa, no es problema que las SAN de turno te hagan amplis liberadas. 

Para carteras pequeñas, lo suyo es cobrar los dividendos y olvidarte de vender los derechos


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2012)

markets.ft.com/screener/customScreen.asp


----------



## atman (24 Abr 2012)

matt dijo:


> Los controles fiscales de la normativa antiaplicación y sobre dividendos son nulos,...! por el momento!
> Nada teme más un funcionario de hacienda que tener que controlar una declaración de IRPF con cientos de operaciones de compraventa.



Por ahí iba yo... gracias.


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Yo llevo una cartera medianita y en lo que excede de 1500€, vendo los derechos porque funciona como un impuesto diferido (la ley lo interpreta como desinversión). Sólo empiezas a pagar cuando tienes las acciones amortizadas al 100%, o sea, si compraste por 1000, tributas por la venta de derechos hasta que hayas cobrado en todos ellos por valor de 1000. Si llevas tu cartera estable, lo suyo es que vayas estimando la caja que vas a cobrar para jugar con la fiscalidad. Así que quien tenga x ejemplo 50k€ en bolsa, no es problema que las SAN de turno te hagan amplis liberadas.
> 
> Para carteras pequeñas, lo suyo es cobrar los dividendos y olvidarte de vender los derechos



Lo que no se¿si vendes a la empresa esos derechos que sucede? ¿Computan como derechos o como dividendos? Algin forero que lo haya probado? .Desde luego es algo a tener muy en cuenta sobre todo a la hora de crear carteras (peq-medianas) con vistas al l/p. De todas formas esta interpretacion de la ley tiene logica ya que cuando vendes derechos pierdes % de tu propiedad dentro de la empresa por tanto estas vendiendo parte de tu patrimonio dentro de la empresa (el peq accionista no lo ve...pero que se lo digan a floren) (cuando un accionista recibe acciones de una ampliacion esta recibiendo simplemente lo que es suyo, es el timo de la estampita).Con esta fiscalidad no recomendaria tener estas acciones en cartera a l/p a no ser que te quedes con todas las acciones y no diluyas el capital.Mejor empresas que no jueguen con sus accionistas. No se puede ampliar hasta el infinito.En algun momento alguna de ellas puede hacer mucho daño a traves de un contra split (aviso:no seria la 1 vez ni la ultima, en eeuu ya se ha visto mas de una vez) En españa tenemos a colonial y a jazztel


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2012)

www.expansion.com/2012/04/23/empresas/banca/1335192172.html

Botin no se esta quietecillo


----------



## burbufilia (24 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo que no se¿si vendes a la empresa esos derechos que sucede? ¿Computan como derechos o como dividendos? Algin forero que lo haya probado? .Desde luego es algo a tener muy en cuenta sobre todo a la hora de crear carteras (peq-medianas) con vistas al l/p. De todas formas esta interpretacion de la ley tiene logica ya que cuando vendes derechos pierdes % de tu propiedad dentro de la empresa por tanto estas vendiendo parte de tu patrimonio dentro de la empresa (el peq accionista no lo ve...pero que se lo digan a floren) (cuando un accionista recibe acciones de una ampliacion esta recibiendo simplemente lo que es suyo, es el timo de la estampita).Con esta fiscalidad no recomendaria tener estas acciones en cartera a l/p a no ser que te quedes con todas las acciones y no diluyas el capital.Mejor empresas que no jueguen con sus accionistas. No se puede ampliar hasta el infinito.En algun momento alguna de ellas puede hacer mucho daño a traves de un contra split (aviso:no seria la 1 vez ni la ultima, en eeuu ya se ha visto mas de una vez) En españa tenemos a colonial y a jazztel



Sí, sí, la venta de derechos viene a ser lo que es: una liquidación parcial de tu patrimonio. En realidad no deja de ser un split con ratio 1:1'0x, si lo piensas. Cuando hay un split, la situación patrimonial no cambia. Y claro, si tú vendes un trocito, hasta que no hayas vendido el 100% de tu adquisición, no hay ganancia y por tanto no tributas. 

Que estas trampillas las haga SAN o TEF, tampoco lo veo mal. En vez de decidir si hacer una política de payout alto o payout bajo, tiran de la decisión salomónica. El que quiera ordeñar vacas, las ordeñará. Y el que pase de todo, ayudará la empresa a tener un payout real bajo. En el caso del SAN, la mayoría del personal se queda con las nuevas acciones por ser la opción "predeterminada". 

De todas formas, sólo le veo sentido a empresas que generen mucha caja y al mismo tiempo necesiten mejorar el pasivo de su balance con más recursos propios. Tiene su sentido en bancos, y en el caso de TEF e IBE o ABE

Sobre el timo de la estampita, es como la inflación: te suben el sueldo, pero los precios suben en la misma proporción. Eso sí, estás más contento que con una inflación 0 y el sueldo congelado  

No vender los derechos de las amplis liberadas sólo tiene sentido para quienes quieran reinvertir en la empresa. Cobrar dividendos sirve para carteras pequeñas. Y vender derechos sirve para carteras medianas (por cobrar más de 1.5k/año) y para cualquier cartera q quiera diversificar con cargo a caja (o sea, en vez de reinvertir en la misma, juntar un dinerillo hasta hacerse con otro valor o especular con él vía opciones, cfds y tal).


----------



## faraico (24 Abr 2012)

Australia abre pepona pepona:baba:















::

Bueno, abre con gap a la baja y lo recupera echando leches


----------



## atman (24 Abr 2012)

Habían visto esto?

http://findout.spindices.com/exploregivi


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Sí, sí, la venta de derechos viene a ser lo que es: una liquidación parcial de tu patrimonio. En realidad no deja de ser un split con ratio 1:1'0x, si lo piensas. Cuando hay un split, la situación patrimonial no cambia. Y claro, si tú vendes un trocito, hasta que no hayas vendido el 100% de tu adquisición, no hay ganancia y por tanto no tributas.
> 
> Que estas trampillas las haga SAN o TEF, tampoco lo veo mal. En vez de decidir si hacer una política de payout alto o payout bajo, tiran de la decisión salomónica. El que quiera ordeñar vacas, las ordeñará. Y el que pase de todo, ayudará la empresa a tener un payout real bajo. En el caso del SAN, la mayoría del personal se queda con las nuevas acciones por ser la opción "predeterminada".
> 
> ...



La que mas me preocupa es san, esta hipotecando el futuro a toda mecha a traves de emisiones muy fuertes en acciones liberadas.Si el crecimiento de la empresa no crece a tasas superiores a la emision de nuevas acciones se esta destruyendo valor (siempre que el accionista opte por vender parte de su participacion via derechos, es decir diluir su capital) ( en cada caso habria que analizar que crece mas rapido si el num de accs o los beneficios de la empresa).De hecho el bpa que es el ratio real de cuantos euros toca por accion en los ultimos 4 años ha caido en sant a pesar de que sus beneficios no han descendido en la misma medida, el capital se ha diluido de forma bestial.Sin embargo botin sigue ofreciendo 0,6 por accion, dividendo que puede pagar porque como has comentado la gran mayoria de accionistas opta por papel reduciendo considerablemente la salida de efectivo y siendo el bpa real mucho menor.Es una pesima estrategia de inversion si siguemos criterios de l/p fundamentados en creacion de valor. Hay que ser propietario de emp que no diluyan el capital como normal general (un año con cargo a reservas disponibles es aceptable o porque se vaya a comprar una empresa que aporte valor añadido,5 años seguidos sin contraprestacion ninguna no). Una accion que crea valor para el accionista es la de aquella empresa que dividiendo la tarta entre los mismos o menos cada dia gana mas y a cada accion le toca mas via bpa. En eeuu es muy comun recomprar acciones propias y amortizarlas asi cada accionista tiene una mayor parte del pastel, aqui hacemos justamente lo contrario. Pocas grandes empresas usanas tienen 9000 mill de accs como el sant. Tef este año pagara parte en efectivo y parte en acciones via ampliacion (ojo previamente amortizara las acciones en autocartera, parecido a la tipica operacion acordeon)....Habra que ver que hara con los prox div, ya no tendra accs que amortizar que compensen las ampliaciones liberadas


----------



## Zetaperro (24 Abr 2012)

Que le ha pasado al Nikkei?

Por lo que veo un día más nos depara guano del bueno. GAP de -0,8% o por ahí.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)




----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

ACS pone a la venta el 10% de Abertis para hacer caja y recobrar la confianza de los mercados - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

parece que abririmos en verde....

¿para despistar? ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ACS pone a la venta el 10% de Abertis para hacer caja y recobrar la confianza de los mercados - elConfidencial.com



El tito Floren va a acabar con todo el IBEX el solito, el tio. 

Ojo. Mirad las participaciones que tienen nuestras eficiente Cajas de Ahorro. Se ha abierto la veda. Se están empezando a vender lo que PPCC llamaba las joyas de la abuela.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Abr 2012)

Guanos dias

Se prevee inicio pepon para meter gacelas en el corral y cerrar mas rojos que el cipote de un mono en celo

Que ustedes lo pasen bien


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Abr 2012)

Minipepón.

Ibex 35
Últ:6.876,30
Var (% / Ptos):0,43 %/ +29,70


----------



## VOTIN (24 Abr 2012)

Todo el ibex verde

¿pero a quien quieren engañar estos leoncios?

Luego a la tarde cerrara en -1%


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Todo el ibex verde
> 
> ¿pero a quien quieren engañar estos leoncios?
> 
> Luego a la tarde cerrara en -1%



No. 

Abertis -1,68% gracias al tito.


----------



## Condor (24 Abr 2012)




----------



## aitor33 (24 Abr 2012)

El ibex para arriba +1.23 ¿ y si es rebote bueno?


----------



## Zetaperro (24 Abr 2012)

Si recuperase los 7040....


----------



## VOTIN (24 Abr 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> El ibex para arriba +1.23 ¿ y si es rebote bueno?



Gazelilla presuntuosa,ten cuidado con ir a comer en esos verdes pastos que los leones despues de la siesta os devoraran


----------



## todos_mienten (24 Abr 2012)

¿Como quedará hoy la colocación de deuda de los tulipanes? Creo que ese es el dato a seguir esta jornada.


----------



## Mulder (24 Abr 2012)

A los buenos días!

Nos cuesta más subir que al pájaro gordo ese de FranR. Han empezado metiendo algo de volumen comprador pero les ha salido el tiro por la culata con un lateral bajista, yo creo que harán una escaramuza alcista para pillar gacelos y luego hacia abajo de nuevo.

En el Stoxx tengo volumen de leoncios negativo y volumen camuflado positivo, pero antes este volumen estaba a más del doble de lo que está ahora, la media ligeramente negativa.

Por arriba creo que podríamos llegar al 2208 y por abajo nos podríamos ir al 2167.


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Nos cuesta más subir que al pájaro gordo ese de FranR. Han empezado metiendo algo de volumen comprador pero les ha salido el tiro por la culata con un lateral bajista, yo creo que harán una escaramuza alcista para pillar gacelos y luego hacia abajo de nuevo.
> 
> ...










Hoy va viento en "pompa"...para quien siga el blog...el primer objetivo casi alcanzado. 6953


----------



## TenienteDan (24 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hoy va viento en "pompa"...para quien siga el blog...el primer objetivo casi alcanzado. 6953



Pásanos el link otra vez plz.


----------



## carvil (24 Abr 2012)

Buenos dias 


No espero mucho movimiento hasta la preapertura Usana. Puede haber un repunte de la volatidad a última hora pero es dudosa, si sucediese sería de forma residual.



Salu2


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2012)

BOLSA IF


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Abr 2012)

Dato curioso ::

Llevamos 13 sesiones marcando mínimo anual CONSECUTIVAS:

-3 de abril 7824
-4 de abril 7634
-5 de abril 7545
-10 de abril 7433
-11 de abril 7413
-12 de abril 7402
-13 de abril 7218
-14 de abril 7187
-17 de abril 7137
-18 de abril 7079
-19 de abril 6907
-20 de abril 6859
-23 de abril 6812

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (24 Abr 2012)

Cuidado si volvemos a probar el D.6592f (joder con la notación cuántica que nos hemos montado en el hilo :: ).

Para decirlo rápido: la configuración que están desplegando ahora mismo indica que si volvemos a probar ese punto, salimos en peponazo perforando el 6K6.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (24 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


>



Coño, el pajarito ha adelgazado tanto como calopez (que ahora está hecho un pincel).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Abr 2012)

Pollastre, la pregunta del otro dia era:

-Es una sesión MUY especial, la que se hace un suelo duradero o la "misión" se hace en muchas sesiones...?

Gracias!


----------



## AssGaper (24 Abr 2012)

offtopic - juas.

Parece ser que el Owned argentino va a ser de ordago...

Por lo que se rumorea en foros argentinos del porque se entrometieron en la casa de Brufau sin orden judicial... "*he oido que han estado buscando los papeles y datos de localizacion de donde estan esos yacimientos , NO APARECEN EN LA CENTRAL DE YPF , ACASO KRIS CREIA QUE ESO ERA GRATIS?? PERFORAR VALE MUCHOS MILLONES CHICOS*"

España amenaza con castigar la exportación de soja y biodiésel


----------



## pollastre (24 Abr 2012)

Ud. sí que sabe formular _preguntas_... adecuadas :fiufiu:

La respuesta rápida es (siempre de acuerdo a mi propio estudio e investigación del mercado, claro, que no tienen por qué corresponderse con la verdad de la situación, pero es lo que yo uso) que la formación de suelos y techos responde, como otras tantas características del mercado, a una estructura fractal.

Esto es, el proceso de formación es esencialmente el mismo, pero la duración (minutos, horas, días..) así como la intensidad (cantidad de papel intercambiado y tamaño medio de los cuantos[*] ) van en función del tipo de actores que estén interviniendo (esto es, inversores medianos, leoncios tontos, leoncios listos, institucionales... y así).


[*] Un "_cuanto_" es como yo denomino al tamaño medio (número de contratos) de los paquetes involucrados en una configuración. Extraer ese número a tiempo real en un intercambio de hostias, da una idea muy fiel de contra quién te la estás midiendo. Algún lector avezado, como el Sr. Guybrush ThreepWood :::: enseguida habrá relacionado el concepto con el cuanto de energía y el amigo Planck.

Por poner algún ejemplo, yo he visto (y veo regularmente) desplegar configuraciones durante varios días, algunas veces incluso semanas. 

Estas configuraciones m/p antes me pasaban casi siempre inadvertidas, pero últimamente como ya dije, estoy trasteando con un módulo nuevo especialmente para el m/p, y ahora estas cosas se ven cristalinas, cristalinas. 

Me ha resultado muy curioso descubrir que, esencialmente, un institucional l/p hace "lo mismo" (estratégicamente hablando) para formar un suelo, que la gente del intradiario, sólo que varían los plazos, los cuantos y el daño que están dispuestos a absorber (volatibilidad máxima permitida durante la formación del relevante antes de dar por desmantelada la configuración).

Como estoy prácticamente seguro de que los institucionales no andan mirando con lupa a ver lo que hacemos los que trabajamos en el entorno del submilisegundo, mi conclusión es que a lo largo de los años la gente del ultracorto se ha ido "fijando" en otros timeframes más grandes y han replicado su forma de actuar, pero en su (mi) marco.



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pollastre, la pregunta del otro dia era:
> 
> -Es una sesión MUY especial, la que se hace un suelo duradero o la "misión" se hace en muchas sesiones...?
> 
> Gracias!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Abr 2012)

Buenos dias señores,

la locomotora ESPAÑOLA ha vuelto, que hora y media de espectaculo estamos dando. Estamos arrastrando al viejo continente con nuestra fuerza y espiritu. Y gran parte de ello se debe a los patriotas de este hilo.


----------



## Adriangtir (24 Abr 2012)

Yo voy largo desde ayer, jugandome el owned con un gap.

Que conste que voy largo por puro patriotismo, no porque vea gran recorrido en el movimiento XD


----------



## aitor33 (24 Abr 2012)

Vaya.vaya!!! Pues como esto baje por la tarde van a hacer una siembra de gacelas de la leche!!! yo por si acaso fuera de bankter + para el cafe de la tarde )


----------



## vyk (24 Abr 2012)

¡Vaaamos a por los sietemiles...!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Abr 2012)

Su patriotismo le sera recompensado. Los adalides del guanismo extremo en el ibex seran atormentandos en un valle de lagrimas. Solo nuestro gran valor nos ha devuelto al camino de la virtud.

Los chicos de la city underestimated el orgullo y osadia de los chicos de castillas´s paramos. Lo pagareis, lo pagareis mucho mas que quedaros mirandonos mientras nos comemos un buen jamon y sosteneis en vuestra mano un sandwich de pepino. Lo pagareis mucho mas. Ya podeis hacer los billetes de la libra cada vez mas grandes, ya podeis.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (24 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hoy va viento en "pompa"...para quien siga el blog...el primer objetivo casi alcanzado. 6953



Sr. Fran. ¿El segundo objetivo serían 7050 (aprox)?.


----------



## burbujas (24 Abr 2012)

si mi broker me dejase metía cortos a sacyr ahoar que está a 1.46

SL amplio 1.62


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Abr 2012)

Señor FranR apuntese un 7500 como seguro, apunteselo.

Me gusta mucho su blog, simple pero optimista. Un toque retro, que no barato. Muchas iniciativas salen de este hilo.


----------



## carvil (24 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> BOLSA IF




Está bien el blog


P.D. Pelotazo de los Usanos 



Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Abr 2012)

Gracias por su respuesta sr. Pollastre, espero que su módulo de m/p esté pronto en producción, ya nos irá contando... :fiufiu:

Saludos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias señores,
> 
> la locomotora ESPAÑOLA ha vuelto, que hora y media de espectaculo estamos dando. Estamos arrastrando al viejo continente con nuestra fuerza y espiritu. Y gran parte de ello se debe a los patriotas de este hilo.



Viva Españñññññññññña coño!



Adriangtir dijo:


> Yo voy largo desde ayer, jugandome el owned con un gap.
> 
> Que conste que voy largo por puro patriotismo, no porque vea gran recorrido en el movimiento XD



Eso es!!! Patriotas del hilo!!!Suban ese índice!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2012)

a los guanos dias 

MV no ve rebote por ningun lado , solo trampas para gacelas y algun minileoncio :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

Llego...una hora sin posts.....

¿Non-stop faping at the country villa?

Not anymore.....










edit: El Ibex 35 rebota el 1,5% y busca los 7.000: los alcistas aún pueden salvar los muebles - elEconomista.es


Peponazo incoming


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2012)

el guano a llegado para quedarse , porque es temporada de guano , desde abril a septiembre mas o menos 

aparte de eso los indicadores son claros , ahora le toca a los gringos patrocinar los recortes en la renta variable :fiufiu:

caeremos hasta los 1120 en el sp500 en cuestion de 2 o 3 meses pero claro no sera un guano continuo , tendremos rebotones , creo que en el 38,2 fibonazi y la mm200 podemos cargar largos zona 1270-1290 deberia coincidir con los 5300 del ibex


----------



## Condor (24 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el guano* a llegado* para quedarse ,



Y la H se ha ido para no volver


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Abr 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Y la H se ha ido para no volver



Ha tenido que vender el teclado nuevo que le enviamos donde sí funcionaba la "H".

Lo que no entiendo es el porque de esa venta con sus grandes plusvalías ienso: ......oh, wait! :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ha tenido que vender el teclado nuevo que le enviamos donde sí funcionaba la "H".
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es el porque de esa venta con sus grandes plusvalías ienso: ......oh, wait! :ouch:



cuantas minusvalias acumulara MV gacela de primera , con los cortos desde 8900


----------



## Claca (24 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> BOLSA IF



A favoritos y de paso lo subo de nuevo para que nadie se lo pierda


----------



## Condor (24 Abr 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...impieza-del-balance-de-banca.html#post6214044


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuantas minusvalias acumulara MV gacela de primera , con los cortos desde 8900



El día que te vea con el Prorealtime de pago hablamos de tus plusvis ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El día que te vea con el Prorealtime de pago hablamos de tus plusvis ::



lo ve ese es el problema de mucho enteradillo de los mercaos , piensan que esto tiene que ser demasiado dificil , piensan que hay que gastarse la pasta en tener las mejores herramientas , cuando todo es cosa de darle al coco 

MV viene del tercermundo por eso no ve las cosas como ujtede gashegos , quieran que no ujtede tienen una cultura financiero , errada claro .

MV nunca tuvo curtura financiera por eso pudo buscar el verdadero conocimiento sin ningun prejuicio 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> A favoritos y de paso lo subo de nuevo para que nadie se lo pierda



Un par de banners marranetes irían que ni pintao al blog de FranR.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2012)

ujtede siguen con la tonteria del QE3 , eurobonos , del ejpaña es demasiado grande para caer )

sin embargo con espain se estan repitiendo paso por paso lo mismo que les sucedio a los demas paises intervenidos y les digo mas , vean los datos de manufacturas incluso alemania se esta viendo ya afectada :fiufiu:

si veo europa digo reboton , si veo gringogolandia solo puedo ver que europa con unas condiciones a nivel TECNICO ideales para el rebote solo se puede ir al guano empujado por los gringos


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

Las gacelillas ya habéis disfrutado de vuestros 100 puntos de gloria.

Andad con cuidado y no quitéis el ojo del SP.


----------



## jjsuamar (24 Abr 2012)

Que tal veis FCC. ¿Creeis que ha terminado su purga, o es la próxima ACS?


----------



## Independentista_vasco (24 Abr 2012)

Os recomiendo la última edición de las tertulias económicas de JCB, en este caso participa Aleph, conocido forero. Aunque en principio el tema es el de las pensiones... acaban tocando la situación general y haciendo recomendaciones de inversión... Conclusión: hasta que no se produzca el evento de crédito relativo a la deuda española, 12-24 meses, el Ibex no hará suelo:

Economía Directa 24-04-2012 El futuro de las pensiones. Que podemos hacer? en mp3 (24/04 a las 01:36:28) 01:09:50 1184337 - iVoox


----------



## pollastre (24 Abr 2012)

Siempre me gustó ese tipo (Aleph). Serio e informado, sin perjuicio de que se compartan o no sus puntos de vista. 

Si él dice que viene un credit event para hispanistán, entonces ya la hemos liado.



Independentista_vasco dijo:


> Os recomiendo la última edición de las tertulias económicas de JCB, en este caso participa Aleph, conocido forero. Aunque en principio el tema es el de las pensiones... acaban tocando la situación general y haciendo recomendaciones de inversión... Conclusión: hasta que no se produzca el evento de crédito relativo a la deuda española, 12-24 meses, el Ibex no hará suelo:
> 
> Economía Directa 24-04-2012 El futuro de las pensiones. Que podemos hacer? en mp3 (24/04 a las 01:36:28) 01:09:50 1184337 - iVoox


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

Quién sepa manejar con soltura el excel y se conozca la fiscalidad asociada a los Fondos de Pensiones, podrá concluir rápidamente que no interesan en las condiciones fiscales actualmente vigentes.

Circulen.


----------



## faraico (24 Abr 2012)

Nico, me ha pasado como a tí ayer, me han sacado de bankinter justo ahora...en 3,04....qué dificil es coger un rebote....


----------



## Mulder (24 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Quién sepa manejar con soltura el excel y se conozca la fiscalidad asociada a los Fondos de Pensiones, podrá concluir rápidamente que no interesan en las condiciones fiscales actualmente vigentes.
> 
> Circulen.



Pero si esto es lo de siempre, cuando hasta el limpiabotas se abre un plan de pensiones para ahorrarse impuestos porque todo el mundo lo tiene en la boca, ya sabemos lo que pasa. Una cosa que aprendí hace mucho tiempo es que el sentimiento contrario también sirve para eso de desgravarse impuestos, incluso de una forma mucho más efectiva porque hablamos de una gacelada muchísimo más numerosa 

Si todo el mundo lo sabe es que solo puede ser bueno para hacienda o para aquello que hacienda quiera beneficiar, es decir, los caciques de turno, el gobierno, etc. etc.

En este país mucha gente compró piso engañados como chinos por aquello de que hacienda subvencionaba la compra de vivienda y devolvía dinero, pero nada más comprar ya te quitaban automáticamente una cantidad similar a la que te subvencionaban, les ha ido tan bien que la subvención estuvo décadas puesta y a los propisitos del PP les ha faltado tiempo para volver a ponerla mientras recortan por todas las demás partes.


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Nico, me ha pasado como a tí ayer, me han sacado de bankinter justo ahora...en 3,04....qué dificil es coger un rebote....



Con volatilidad es imposible salvo para el scalping. Si se quiere ir con tranquilidad es necesario ver el giro "pintado" en la pauta de precios.


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero si esto es lo de siempre, cuando hasta el limpiabotas se abre un plan de pensiones para ahorrarse impuestos porque todo el mundo lo tiene en la boca, ya sabemos lo que pasa. Una cosa que aprendí hace mucho tiempo es que el sentimiento contrario también sirve para eso de desgravarse impuestos, incluso de una forma mucho más efectiva porque hablamos de una gacelada muchísimo más numerosa
> 
> Si todo el mundo lo sabe es que solo puede ser bueno para hacienda o para aquello que hacienda quiera beneficiar, es decir, los caciques de turno, el gobierno, etc. etc.
> 
> En este país mucha gente compró piso engañados como chinos por aquello de que hacienda subvencionaba la compra de vivienda y devolvía dinero, pero nada más comprar ya te quitaban automáticamente una cantidad similar a la que te subvencionaban, les ha ido tan bien que la subvención estuvo décadas puesta y a los propisitos del PP les ha faltado tiempo para volver a ponerla mientras recortan por todas las demás partes.



Darwinismo financiero que lo llaman :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (24 Abr 2012)

Sr. Mulderish, imagínese que Ud. es el FESF, que el Sr. Clackerty es Irlanda, y yo Portugal.

Bien, necesitamos que nos "rescate" Ud. :fiufiu: hemos olvidado cierta información, digamos, relevante :cook: que nos consta obra en su poder... así que si fuera Ud. tan amable de mirar su privado e _intervenirnos_, le estaríamos muy agradecidos


----------



## Mulder (24 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Mulderish, imagínese que Ud. es el FESF, que el Sr. Clackerty es Irlanda, y yo Portugal.
> 
> Bien, necesitamos que nos "rescate" Ud. :fiufiu: hemos olvidado cierta información, digamos, relevante :cook: que nos consta obra en su poder... así que si fuera Ud. tan amable de mirar su privado e _intervenirnos_, le estaríamos muy agradecidos



Si no puedo ahora dentro de un par de horas lo hago


----------



## pollastre (24 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Si no puedo ahora *dentro de un par de horas lo hago*




Bruselas y su burocracia.... :XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2012)

vuelvo a repetir a los larguistas cansinamente esperar un par de meses o tres para cargar largos , tan cansinamente como cuando recomende cortos en 8900 :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Sr. Fran. ¿El segundo objetivo serían 7050 (aprox)?.



7.032 como se ve en el gráfico bloguero.


Funcionamiento del primer nivel con volumen







Han metido volumen en esa zona, mínimo nos deben una visita y un intento más serio de los 7000.

LLAMEN A PEPON O A QUIEN SEA:::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Abr 2012)

Vamos, que en la city ya se han despertado de la cabezadita de media mañana.

Le he enviado un mensaje personal al señor Mulder/carpatos/alcachofero/sentimentalcontrariansistemadechinito para la pagina porno esa de la que tanto hablan.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2012)

por lo menos el guano sera una cura de humildad para los que creen ser leoncios , el analisis TECNICO es solo una parte de lo que se necesita para ganar pasta y lo estamos viendo en tiempo real :no:


----------



## burbufilia (24 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero si esto es lo de siempre, cuando hasta el limpiabotas se abre un plan de pensiones para ahorrarse impuestos porque todo el mundo lo tiene en la boca, ya sabemos lo que pasa. Una cosa que aprendí hace mucho tiempo es que el sentimiento contrario también sirve para eso de desgravarse impuestos, incluso de una forma mucho más efectiva porque hablamos de una gacelada muchísimo más numerosa
> 
> Si todo el mundo lo sabe es que solo puede ser bueno para hacienda o para aquello que hacienda quiera beneficiar, es decir, los caciques de turno, el gobierno, etc. etc.
> 
> En este país mucha gente compró piso engañados como chinos por aquello de que hacienda subvencionaba la compra de vivienda y devolvía dinero, pero nada más comprar ya te quitaban automáticamente una cantidad similar a la que te subvencionaban, les ha ido tan bien que la subvención estuvo décadas puesta y a los propisitos del PP les ha faltado tiempo para volver a ponerla mientras recortan por todas las demás partes.



Proponiendo un sistema de precios libres? Mira que eres facha. Si el gobierno lo hace todo por nuestro bien! 

Por cierto, buenas tardes. Al final acabaremos en rojo hoy once more again


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

Zafarrancho ...


----------



## Zetaperro (24 Abr 2012)

Que HDLGP :abajo::abajo::abajo:


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2012)

6836-6953 es el canal principal para hoy. La zona alta tocada con volumen, la preocupación empieza si rompe ese nivel por abaaaajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 6836-6953 es el canal principal para hoy. La zona alta tocada con volumen, la preocupación empieza si rompe ese nivel por abaaaajo.



¿ preocupacion ? cargue cortos y olvidese de preocupaciones :rolleye:


----------



## burbufilia (24 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ preocupacion ? cargue cortos y olvidese de preocupaciones :rolleye:



Subir, nunca sube. Como mucho, se estabiliza. 
Ponerse largo es tirar el dinero
Siempre habrá alguien que quiera vender
Me apalanco corto y con la bajada pago los intereses de operar prestado
Tienen que bajar porque la bolsa no es algo que se pueda tocar
Recomprarías por menos de lo que vendiste las acciones prestadas?
El gobierno no permitirá que el dinero vaya a que compren acciones los especuladores
De algo nos tenemos que morir, ergo al final todo vale cero

PD: Conste que no te quito razón


----------



## The Hellion (24 Abr 2012)

Bueno, pues me puse el avatar de diadema de Lord Elrond hasta que comprase BME a 17,20 y que después me pondría el de Agente Smith para subirla hasta 22. 

La primera parte, cumplida. Esperemos que la segunda se de tan bien. 

¡Ay, que me LOL!


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Subir, nunca sube. Como mucho, se estabiliza.
> Ponerse largo es tirar el dinero
> Siempre habrá alguien que quiera vender
> Me apalanco corto y con la bajada pago los intereses de operar prestado
> ...



no es por ser siemprebajista , es porque desafiando las leyes del AT nos espera un guano duradero


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Bueno, pues me puse el avatar de diadema de Lord Elrond hasta que comprase BME a 17,20 y que después me pondría el de Agente Smith para subirla hasta 22.
> 
> La primera parte, cumplida. Esperemos que la segunda se de tan bien.
> 
> ¡Ay, que me LOL!



Te va a dar tiempo a que la trilogía la vean tus nietos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Abr 2012)

No hay 13 sin 14...? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6212811-post1947.html



burbufilia dijo:


> Proponiendo un sistema de precios libres? Mira que eres facha. Si el gobierno lo hace todo por nuestro bien!
> 
> Por cierto, buenas tardes. *Al final acabaremos en rojo hoy once more again*



Buenas tardes...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2012)

antes cuando se acercaba la apertura gringa europa peponizaba , ahora todo lo contrario y es porque ahora seran los gringos los que patrocinen el guano


----------



## burbufilia (24 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no es por ser siemprebajista , es porque desafiando las leyes del AT nos espera un guano duradero



Si van depurando sobreventas y no explota al alza, como está siendo el caso, la cosa tiene mala pinta, sí

No he cargado nada en este soporte. Esperaré más abajo, si se tercia.


----------



## Janus (24 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Te va a dar tiempo a que la trilogía la vean tus nietos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



5 pipillos le hemos levantado al SP. Hacemos caja que ha llevado su tiempo. Está cansino. Da la sensación de que puede dar un repunte. Que tenga continuidad ya es otro tema.


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 5 pipillos le hemos levantado al SP. Hacemos caja que ha llevado su tiempo. Está cansino. Da la sensación de que puede dar un repunte. Que tenga continuidad ya es otro tema.



Vigila los 1360. Si los pierde, estate ágil. :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> Os recomiendo la última edición de las tertulias económicas de JCB, en este caso participa Aleph, conocido forero. Aunque en principio el tema es el de las pensiones... acaban tocando la situación general y haciendo recomendaciones de inversión... Conclusión: hasta que no se produzca el evento de crédito relativo a la deuda española, 12-24 meses, el Ibex no hará suelo:
> 
> Economía Directa 24-04-2012 El futuro de las pensiones. Que podemos hacer? en mp3 (24/04 a las 01:36:28) 01:09:50 1184337 - iVoox



Qué bueno el Aleph :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Lo de los Margin Calls ya suena demasiado (el otro había un artículo muy bueno de Daniel Lacalle).

Cuidado.


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Quién sepa manejar con soltura el excel y se conozca la fiscalidad asociada a los Fondos de Pensiones, podrá concluir rápidamente que no interesan en las condiciones fiscales actualmente vigentes.
> 
> Circulen.



Yo el unico plan de pensiones logico que veo es el propio a traves de un fondo de inversion indexado al sp 500. Si haces aportaciones periodicas no hay ningun vencimiento a 15 años que no supere al menos la inflaccion.Ademas si te ves mal puedes sacarlo o si ves que va a reventar alguna burbuja puedes traspasar parte del dinero a otro fondo monetario.La rentabilidad media del sp es del 9% y los ultimos 10 años han sido negativos asi que dudo mucho que los proximos 10 tb los sean (Hay que ver que son las 500 empresas mas grandes y potentes de eeuu).Los planes de pensiones siempre te quitan mas de lo que te dan


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo el unico plan de pensiones logico que veo es el propio a traves de un fondo de inversion indexado al sp 500. Si haces aportaciones periodicas no hay ningun vencimiento a 15 años que no supere al menos la inflaccion.Ademas si te ves mal puedes sacarlo o si ves que va a reventar alguna burbuja puedes traspasar parte del dinero a otro fondo monetario.La rentabilidad media del sp es del 9% y los ultimos 10 años han sido negativos asi que dudo mucho que los proximos 10 tb los sean (Hay que ver que son las 500 empresas mas grandes y potentes de eeuu).Los planes de pensiones siempre te quitan mas de lo que te dan



Que razón tienes hamijo. Saltando cuando quieras y *liquidez inmediata*.


----------



## Janus (24 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vigila los 1360. Si los pierde, estate ágil. :fiufiu:



Ya cerré esa operación. Cumplido objetivo, cierre subjetivo.


----------



## atlanterra (24 Abr 2012)

Los americanos se dan la vuelta y se vuelven alcistas. Vamos a visitar los 1400 en pocos dias.


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Los americanos se dan la vuelta y se vuelven alcistas. Vamos a visitar los 1400 en pocos dias.



Todavía es pronto para saberlo. La última vela en timeframe de 2 horas es muy chunga.

1360 vs 1376 !!! Fight !!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Bueno, pues me puse el avatar de diadema de Lord Elrond hasta que comprase BME a 17,20 y que después me pondría el de Agente Smith para subirla hasta 22.
> 
> La primera parte, cumplida. Esperemos que la segunda se de tan bien.
> 
> ¡Ay, que me LOL!



Es usted un patriota!!!


----------



## Janus (24 Abr 2012)

Recientemente alertábamos que Netflix estaba tonteando con el soporte de 100 dolares y no rebotaba con fuerza. Decíamos que ojo si lo perdía.
Hoy lo ha perdido y está bajando el 14%.


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/empresas-fina...-millones-de-euros-hasta-marzo-un-08-mas.html

Toda una vaca lechera.Una de las empresas con mejores margenes brutos de todo el ibex y con una caja que ha ido incrementando año tras año.Puede pagar la mitad de su deuda estructural al contado.Sus ingresos han crecido y paga en metalico sus dividendos


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Qué bueno el Aleph :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Lo de los Margin Calls ya suena demasiado (el otro había un artículo muy bueno de Daniel Lacalle).
> 
> Cuidado.



El final de Aleph es acojonante. Les recomiendo que lo escuchen los gacelillas.

Éste es de los míos ::


----------



## burbufilia (24 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Enagás ganó 86,7 millones de euros hasta marzo, un 0,8% más - elEconomista.es
> 
> Toda una vaca lechera.Una de las empresas con mejores margenes brutos de todo el ibex y con una caja que ha ido incrementando año tras año.Puede pagar la mitad de su deuda estructural al contado.Sus ingresos han crecido y paga en metalico sus dividendos



Es mi próxima carga si perdemos el nivel mar-09 y nos vamos más abajo :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Enagás ganó 86,7 millones de euros hasta marzo, un 0,8% más - elEconomista.es
> 
> Toda una vaca lechera.Una de las empresas con mejores margenes brutos de todo el ibex y con una caja que ha ido incrementando año tras año.Puede pagar la mitad de su deuda estructural al contado.Sus ingresos han crecido y paga en metalico sus dividendos



Me voy a currar un gráfiquito a ver que tal sale


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Que razón tienes hamijo. Saltando cuando quieras y *liquidez inmediata*.



Yo ya tengo sp a 1360-1380, dos entradas en dias que el sp caia (Es increible lo dificil que es conseguir un cierre rojo) . Si con suerte baja a 1200 entrare fuerte.


----------



## Janus (24 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El final de Aleph es acojonante. Les recomiendo que lo escuchen los gacelillas.
> 
> Éste es de los míos ::



Pasa el enlace y así no hay que buscarlo páginas atrás ....

Ahora bien, si quieres un mensaje .... yo te lo digo: Europa va para atrás en macro y USA hacia adelante. Dentro de unos años llegará el momento en el que los usanos tengan que "destruir" económicamente a los chinos .... y lo harán.
Nosotros creemos que somos muy listos .... pero solamente vemos el brillo de la puntita del iceberg. No piense nadie que el talento se dedica a hacer videojuegos de la leche. En USA los tienen a disposición del Estado, y más a los economistas, matemáticos y físicos.


----------



## nombre (24 Abr 2012)

Algunas sociedades de Bolsa contratan fantasmas (bravucones) y la gente sigue picando el anzuelo

La Carta de la Bolsa - Algunas sociedades de Bolsa contratan fantasmas (bravucones) y la gente sigue picando el anzuelo


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pasa el enlace y así no hay que buscarlo páginas atrás ....
> 
> Ahora bien, si quieres un mensaje .... yo te lo digo: Europa va para atrás en macro y USA hacia adelante. Dentro de unos años llegará el momento en el que los usanos tengan que "destruir" económicamente a los chinos .... y lo harán.
> Nosotros creemos que somos muy listos .... pero solamente vemos el brillo de la puntita del iceberg. No piense nadie que el talento se dedica a hacer videojuegos de la leche. En USA los tienen a disposición del Estado, y más a los economistas, matemáticos y físicos.



Economía Directa 24-04-2012 El futuro de las pensiones. Que podemos hacer? en mp3 (24/04 a las 01:36:28) 01:09:50 1184337 - iVoox


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pasa el enlace y así no hay que buscarlo páginas atrás ....
> 
> Ahora bien, si quieres un mensaje .... yo te lo digo: Europa va para atrás en macro y USA hacia adelante. Dentro de unos años llegará el momento en el que los usanos tengan que "destruir" económicamente a los chinos .... y lo harán.
> Nosotros creemos que somos muy listos .... pero solamente vemos el brillo de la puntita del iceberg. No piense nadie que el talento se dedica a hacer videojuegos de la leche. En USA los tienen a disposición del Estado, y más a los economistas, matemáticos y físicos.



Usa cuida y mima su talento.Aunque la sociedad puede retroceder, no seria la primera vez (solo hace falta ver la edad media) si avanzamos , es bastante probable que el caballo ganador sean ellos (ven todo de forma global).Cada dia me sorprenden mas los de google con sus aplicaciones de android.Pr eso apuesto por el sp500


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Usa cuida y mima su talento.Aunque la sociedad puede retroceder, no seria la primera vez (solo hace falta ver la edad media) si avanzamos , es bastante probable que el caballo ganador sean ellos (ven todo de forma global).Cada dia me sorprenden mas los de google con sus aplicaciones de android.Pr eso apuesto por el sp500



y porque cada vez el dolar vale menos, eso es importante 8:


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

Que flojete está el SP ...


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2012)

A que mola pepon...


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Que flojete está el SP ...



Buen contrarian, decirlo y saltar ienso:


----------



## AssGaper (24 Abr 2012)

juas, menuda troleada de dia jajaja.

Hoy SAN era para un buen scalping


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> y porque cada vez el dolar vale menos, eso es importante 8:











bertok dijo:


> Que flojete está el SP ...



El Sp es de los indices que menos excesos comete.Es lo que les interesa tener una moneda debil.


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

El SP en resistencia menor, a ver qué coño hace.


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 7.032 como se ve en el gráfico bloguero.
> 
> 
> Funcionamiento del primer nivel con volumen
> ...




Pues eso siyalodeciayo, ozu que bueno soy y esas cosas...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Abr 2012)

Pisitos en usa:



> El precio de la vivienda en las 20 mayores ciudades de EE UU se coloca al nivel de octubre de 2002, tras caer en febrero otro 3,5% en el año. Son datos de S&P/CaseShiller. De mes a mes cayeron un 0,8%, el sexto descenso consecutivo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues eso siyalodeciayo, ozu que bueno soy y esas cosas...



Ustéc ziga azí, que anque vamoh en dihtintoh caballoh, vamoh en la mihma diressión.


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues eso siyalodeciayo, ozu que bueno soy y esas cosas...



No se te ha ido por abajo por los pelos. :fiufiu:


----------



## diosmercado (24 Abr 2012)

Me ratifico, todo noticias negativas y pegamos pepinazo parriba recuperando lo perdido ayer.

Luego dicen que no.


----------



## Janus (24 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> y porque cada vez el dolar vale menos, eso es importante 8:



Todo estrategia.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (24 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ustéc ziga azí, que anque vamoh en dihtintoh caballoh, vamoh en la mihma diressión.



Me parece que sí que vamos todos en la misma diressión. La que lleva a casa pandoro ::.


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No se te ha ido por abajo por los pelos. :fiufiu:



Canal principal, el suelo 6836. Se ha quedado raspando la puerta de Pandoro.

Normalmente en una vuelta del nivel superior como hizo en la mañana, supone recorrer el canal casi en su totalidad.

La táctica diaria: Apertura largos hasta nivel relevante. Stop Profit. (Para los valientes abrir cortos con recorrido 20 puntos). Y después a esperar señal de vuelta, para nuevos largos que se produjo en la zona de los 6850, al postear.

Tiene razón que primeramente es difícil obtener niveles relevantes y después usarlos. Para ello los stop son sus amigos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Me parece que sí que vamos todos en la misma diressión. La que lleva a casa pandoro ::.



¿¿¿Entiendo que quiere decir que le vamos a poner el culo como la bandera de Japón al bueno de Pandoro???


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿¿¿Entiendo que quiere decir que le vamos a poner el culo como la bandera de Japón al bueno de Pandoro???



De momento hoy se ha llevado algunos regalitos....


----------



## patilltoes (24 Abr 2012)

RWE, la electrica alemana que se moria el año pasa, ha pasado por caja. Asi me gusta, que entre pasta en mi cuenta, gñe.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> RWE, la electrica alemana que se moria el año pasa, ha pasado por caja. Asi me gusta, que entre pasta en mi cuenta, gñe.



Esta listo para pelear con Hacienda? 

Grifols, con su 91% del negocio fuera de España, tras lo de Talecris duplica beneficio...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Abr 2012)

Iberdrola no puede...se queda...como Indurain en el anuncia de Danacol.


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Canal principal, el suelo 6836. Se ha quedado raspando la puerta de Pandoro.
> 
> Normalmente en una vuelta del nivel superior como hizo en la mañana, supone recorrer el canal casi en su totalidad.
> 
> ...



Y parriba otra vez


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> De momento hoy se ha llevado algunos regalitos....



A ver si me suben un poquito más las bkt para subir el SP. 

De momento 2.5%

Las ibetrolas troleandome con +0.6%

..... Veremos si pandoro no viene a mi casa al final....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Abr 2012)

+2%, y Induraindrola, hay, mas secas que la mojama.


----------



## patilltoes (24 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Esta listo para pelear con Hacienda?
> 
> Grifols, con su 91% del negocio fuera de España, tras lo de Talecris duplica beneficio...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Espero que si. Ya os informo, que en hacienda me dieron un papel para mandarlo a Bonn y en DMarks y toda la pesca.


----------



## Zetaperro (24 Abr 2012)

Tocara 7000 y se irá al guano


----------



## patilltoes (24 Abr 2012)

Madre mia, Grifols +10% o mas once.


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Grifols, con su 91% del negocio fuera de España, tras lo de Talecris duplica beneficio...



Qué vista quien comprara ayer :´(


----------



## patilltoes (24 Abr 2012)

Tela, ha duplicado beneficios. Si que ha ido bien lo de Talecris, si.


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Abr 2012)

La llevo siguiendo y sin entrar por miedo esperando una corrección desde .... y el día que iba a dar la orden de compra fuen cuando anunciaron lo del pago por la sangre, malditos vampiros.


----------



## patilltoes (24 Abr 2012)

Eso misma me pasa a mi. Y con unas pocas mas. Al final sera cosa de subirse y tal.


----------



## Zetaperro (24 Abr 2012)

No puede con la bajista


----------



## ghkghk (24 Abr 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Qué vista quien comprara ayer :´(



Mejor vista quien comprara hace 6 meses. Desde ya la segunda mitad de 2011 es uno de los meteoros de Pepon.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Abr 2012)

Mulder como va el volumen


----------



## Claca (24 Abr 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Qué vista quien comprara ayer :´(



¿Ayer? GRIFOLS lleva bien desde febrero. Esto es importante entenderlo, el rebotón que pegó GRF desde los mínimos de noviembre ya nos decía que había algo más. Los petardazos de un día para otro son poca cosa si los comparamos con las apuestas de medio plazo que hacen los leoncios:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-ibex-35-febrero-2012-a-69.html#post5733113

Un 10% en un calentón difícilmente puede anticiparse, pero el rumbo fijado para el valor sí.


----------



## Zetaperro (24 Abr 2012)




----------



## LCIRPM (24 Abr 2012)

Mi comentario era un poco irónico, ya que ayer no hubo movimientos raros anticipando la presentación de los buenos resultados de hoy (Uso de información privilegiada o filtraciones que en otros muchos casos anticipan la noticia)

Yo sólo la llevo siguiendo desde enero, y esperando la corrección para entrar, he perdido el tren ¿o no?


----------



## patilltoes (24 Abr 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Mi comentario era un poco irónico, ya que ayer no hubo movimientos raros anticipando la presentación de los buenos resultados de hoy (Uso de información privilegiada o filtraciones que en otros muchos casos anticipan la noticia)
> 
> Yo sólo la llevo siguiendo desde enero, y esperando la corrección para entrar, he perdido el tren ¿o no?



Depende de si consideras que puede seguir creciendo o no. Eso ya es a valorar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

Bueno, está llegando el momento de mover los SL para convertirlos en SP.... quizás estemos en el lado bueno


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, está llegando el momento de mover los SL para convertirlos en SP.... quizás estemos en el lado bueno



¿como coño subís imágenes?. El imageshack no me rula.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Abr 2012)

Los patriotas estan siendo recompensados o no? y esto es solo el principio. Con nuestra fuerza, y la debilidad de los paliduchos americanos con acento raro, nos empujan hacia la victoria.

Adalides del guano, de aqui no pasais.....................................de momento.


----------



## atman (24 Abr 2012)

si imageshack no le va, pruebe imgur


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Abr 2012)

Y mañana habla Tito Ben, diga la tonteria que diga, desde las tierras del antiguo imperio donde el sol no se ponia nos lo tomaremos bien. 

Sr.Pirata usted como buen patriota vaya subiendo los stop a sp y a correr. Invite a su novia a una buena cena y una buena copa. Se lo merece. Por ser la novia de un patriota.


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

Culibex, perfecto comportamiento técnico desde el inicio de la caida en 8600.

Se ve que las primeras gacelas se han montado en el tren.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Abr 2012)

Y otra cosa digo, que lo diria en la casa de campo, pero como no llevo dinero no voy y lo digo aqui. Mario se va a ganar el sueldo dentro de poco. Porque Mario como buen fontanero que ha sido junto con su hermano Luigi Draghi, sabe desatascar una tuberia cuando lo necesita.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Culibex, perfecto comportamiento técnico desde el inicio de la caida en 8600.
> 
> Se ve que las primeras gacelas se han montado en el tren.



Lo siento, el gráfico es tremendo pero lo que verdaderamente capta mi atención es la publicidad que veo en el enlace que puso:



> Necesitas un ordenador portatil barato?
> Tienes problemas legales, de testamento, herencias o derecho?
> Tienes la gripe, estas enfermo o resfriado?
> Has visto la nueva comoda furgoneta para trabajar?



Me tiene totalmente intrigado ienso:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (24 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, está llegando el momento de mover los SL para convertirlos en SP.... quizás estemos en el lado bueno



Espero que no te tomaras a mal lo que dije. Lo dije de broma. Yo también espero que sea el lado bueno porque yo también voy subido.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y mañana habla Tito Ben, diga la tonteria que diga, desde las tierras del antiguo imperio donde el sol no se ponia nos lo tomaremos bien.
> 
> Sr.Pirata usted como buen patriota vaya subiendo los stop a sp y a correr. Invite a su novia a una buena cena y una buena copa. Se lo merece. Por ser la novia de un patriota.



Los hijos de la Patria seremos recompensados por nuestra fiel disciplina en primera línea de combate con ingentes cantidades de plusvis.


Respecto a la cena.... bueno, quiere otro kindle, que dice que el que le regalé lo tengo yo todo el tiempo 

La copa en casa, que en lo bares talacosamucara!

A no ser que haya señoritas de las que fuman, que entonces voy solo y la cuenta de _las copas _me sale la mitad....


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2012)

Señores ahora a esperar los resultados de la manzanita y como evolucionan los americanos. El 1368 me aparece como un punto peponil. Si lo aguanta tendremos un mini brutal rally alcista MBRA.
Al final el objetivo segundo del día a 22 puntos y 12 el inferior. A ver si ajustamos más el P.O.T.R.A.

P.D. La estrategia sobre BBVA ligeramente en verde.... A ver cuanto dura ::


----------



## Nico (24 Abr 2012)

Qué pena que pese a escoger BBVA para entrar finalmente lo hice en BKT (3,04). 

BKT me ahorra comisiones pero, a la hora de subir ni se compara con BBVA (o el tíito SAN).

Bueh... al menos no voy a ver la subida desde la barrera y recuperaré los 150 eurapios que el SL del otro día me dejó afuera.

Im-pre-sio-nan-te lo de GRIFOLS. 

Como hago esto para jugar uso los bancos porque son los que primero bajan o suben en los cambios de tendencia (y tanto SAN como BBVA además son de las acciones más líquidas del cotarro) pero, un lujo quienes estén en GRIFOLS.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Espero que no te tomaras a mal lo que dije. Lo dije de broma. Yo también espero que sea el lado bueno porque yo también voy subido.



Lo de pandoro? Anda ya hombre!


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Señores ahora a esperar los resultados de la manzanita y como evolucionan los americanos. El 1368 me aparece como un punto peponil. Si lo aguanta tendremos un mini brutal rally alcista MBRA.
> Al final el objetivo segundo del día a 22 puntos y 12 el inferior. A ver si ajustamos más el P.O.T.R.A.



¿cuando publican los resultados de apple?


----------



## ghkghk (24 Abr 2012)

Vaya broma con lo de no poder con los 7.000. El Ibex cierra en 6.999,9...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿cuando publican los resultados de apple?



He leído a no se quien hoy 2 pm hora de allí. Vamos a comprobarlo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Abr 2012)

Al cierre del mercado, para darle emocion.


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2012)

Apple (España) - Información de prensa de Apple - Conferencia de Comunicación de Resultados del Segundo Trimestre del Año Fiscal 2012

Aquí tiene Sr. Bertok


----------



## Arminio_borrado (24 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> P.D. La estrategia sobre BBVA ligeramente en verde.... A ver cuanto dura ::



Va bien, incluso contando las comisiones, andaría en verde. Para una operativa con ese importe y operando en 3 tramos como planteas, lo que saldría a cuenta sería usar CFDs. Creo que hacer las 3 operaciones separadas te saldría como máximo por unos 15 pavos (30 euros si también haces venta en 3 tramos). Mientra que por acciones, siendo optimistas, mínimo 30 euros (y otros tantos a la venta).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

Estamos en la onda sr. Chinito, estamos en la onda...








Sr. Bertok, cuando suba la imagen a image shack, copie el direct link y use insertar imagen 







Lo más cómodo es usar el imageshack uploader...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/271548-habeis-visto-ibex-35-diciembre-2011-ii-101.html#post5525078


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Va bien, incluso contando las comisiones, andaría en verde. Para una operativa con ese importe y operando en 3 tramos como planteas, lo que saldría a cuenta sería usar CFDs. Creo que hacer las 3 operaciones separadas te saldría como máximo por unos 15 pavos (30 euros si también haces venta en 3 tramos). Mientra que por acciones, siendo optimistas, mínimo 30 euros (y otros tantos a la venta).




No tanto en acciones, al menos en mi caso esa operación sería un total de unos 28 euros compra + venta. Todo es cuestión de negociar...:fiufiu:

Y si tienes vista, ni siquiera custodia.


----------



## Mulder (24 Abr 2012)

Señores, ya están todos los privados contestados, dense prisa en desenvolver su regalo!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, ya están todos los privados contestados, dense prisa en desenvolver su regalo!



Yo, cuando sea mayor y tenga plusvis consistentes, ya le mandaré uno, y si se tercia y se me admite en tan selecto club de caballeros, participaré. De momento a seguir aprendiendo. A mi eso de entrar y que me den niveles, volúmenes y tal para ganar pasta sin currármelo no me satisface.... errrrrr ¿Como ha ido el volumen hoy?¿FranR algún relevante nuevo? 8:


----------



## Zetaperro (24 Abr 2012)

Si la cosa acompaña nos podemos ir a los 7800, así lo veo yo.


----------



## flawless11 (24 Abr 2012)

Nos esperan unas sesiones de bolsa muy interesantes, abril es un mes históricamente alcista para el SP, veremos como se da la cosa.




Mulder dijo:


> Señores, ya están todos los privados contestados, dense prisa en desenvolver su regalo!



Si el regalo es para 'todos los públicos', este pobre burbujista agradecería su mp.


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Tocara 7000 y se irá al guano





Zetaperro dijo:


> Si la cosa acompaña nos podemos ir a los 7800, así lo veo yo.



No me sea MV HOMBREEE!!!!! 

7400 antes de mirar cotas superiores...luego los OCHO MILES


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

Por cierto...va a ser verdad lo del gayerismo (RESPECT the gays) reinante en el vestuario del barça desde que guardiolo llegó al club....

Fíjense en la portada de esta mañana del sport.... (la de la izq, la de la derecha es la modificada)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No me sea MV HOMBREEE!!!!!
> 
> 7400 antes de mirar cotas superiores...luego los OCHO MILES



EL sr. zetaperro ha alcanzado la máxima cota de la antíetesis del estado de ánimo del sr. lô el otro día.... esperen que busco el post :XX:


_Iniciado por pollastre 
Impossamole, no puede ser... porque yo ahora mismo tengo sentimiento nulo, ni largo ni corto, sino de perfil... no puede Ud. ponerse contrarian contra eso 

A veces me decepciona... Contrarian a su sentimiento es tener un sentimiento poderoso, *larguicorto *MV style, totalmente de frente!!!_


:XX: :XX:


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto...va a ser verdad lo del gayerismo (RESPECT the gays) reinante en el vestuario del barça desde que guardiolo llegó al club....
> 
> Fíjense en la portada de esta mañana del sport.... (la de la izq, la de la derecha es la modificada)


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> EL sr. zetaperro ha alcanzado la máxima cota de la antíetesis del estado de ánimo del sr. lô el otro día.... esperen que busco el post :XX:



Ya está tardando...abrevie hombre )


----------



## Mulder (24 Abr 2012)

flawless11 dijo:


> Nos esperan unas sesiones de bolsa muy interesantes, abril es un mes históricamente alcista para el SP, veremos como se da la cosa.
> 
> Si el regalo es para 'todos los públicos', este pobre burbujista agradecería su mp.



La iniciativa del mp es del pretendiente, no del pretendido :no:

edito: sr. pirata, tiene ud. tb un regalito.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



Como coño ha encontrado ese gif


Que le han dado al perro?Anfetaminas 15237% purass?


:XX: ) :XX:


----------



## Zetaperro (24 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No me sea MV HOMBREEE!!!!!
> 
> 7400 antes de mirar cotas superiores...luego los OCHO MILES



Lo otro era en intradia. Con maquillaje o no los ha aguantado y en los 7800 hay un hueco que tapar.


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

Compartiendo info. SP


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Como coño ha encontrado ese gif
> 
> 
> Que le han dado al perro?Anfetaminas 15237% purass?
> ...


----------



## atman (24 Abr 2012)

He ido oyendo a cachitos el podcast de C/B. Tiene narice sque a estas alturas todavía haya que andar recordando esas cosas a la gente... pero por otro lado, hay que tener en cuenta dos cosas. Si todo el mundo adoptara todas las medidas de "precaución" esto se iría a freir espárragos mucho antes y con un pronóstico mucho peor. Porque no podemos perder de perspectiva que el agujero hay que taparlo sí o sí ¿si todos nos escaqueamos quien va a poner la pasta?

Edito: Para añadir que además cuanto más tarden _ustedes_ en ceder su dinero al estado, (bueno, una parte de su dinero), más pasta va a hacer falta... así que no se hagan los remolones y apoquinen... A mí ya me vale con lo que me quitan vía impuestos...


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2012)

Hoy el after se va a poner interesante con apple


----------



## flawless11 (24 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> La iniciativa del mp es del pretendiente, no del pretendido :no:
> 
> edito: sr. pirata, tiene ud. tb un regalito.



En ese caso... tiene usted un nuevo pretendiente


----------



## atman (24 Abr 2012)

Apple: pensemos. Mi impresión es que tanto las ventas de hard como de soft se estancan (lo que no es mala noticia, la pasta entra a mares). Pero los gastos deben estar subiendo considerablemente, más algún extra... Así y todo, yo pienso que los resultados estarán en las previsiones, pero las perspectivas no serán tan positivas. Perdería otros 15 dólares...

La presentación en verano de nuevo hard le daría el tirón necesario para ayudar a Obuummma... en la reelección.

Evidentemente, ni un euro de mi bolsillo precede a esta adivinación.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2012)

ahora los gringos pondran el guano , no os enterais :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

ahora mismo, el culibex debiera estar 100 puntos más abajo.

La subida del culibex hoy ha sido con un volumen de mierda (2.000 millones de leuros).

Sobran las palabras.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 Abr 2012)

Antena 3:





Ha llegado al objetivo del 3º impulso bajista en los 3,86. Le queda los 3,78 de un segund impulso bajista de mayor rango y luego la zona 3,35-3,4 que son el objetivo de un HCH muy claro y una estructura de dilatación de las 3 anteriores comentadas.
Están pendientes cada vez menos valores de cumplir objetivos bajistas en el ibex, aunque algunos quedan (los de menos capitalización en general).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Antena 3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6126379-post1896.html:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## tourmente (24 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Apple: pensemos. Mi impresión es que tanto las ventas de hard como de soft se estancan (lo que no es mala noticia, la pasta entra a mares). Pero los gastos deben estar subiendo considerablemente, más algún extra... Así y todo, yo pienso que los resultados estarán en las previsiones, pero las perspectivas no serán tan positivas. Perdería otros 15 dólares...
> 
> La presentación en verano de nuevo hard le daría el tirón necesario para ayudar a Obuummma... en la reelección.
> 
> Evidentemente, ni un euro de mi bolsillo precede a esta adivinación.



También pienso que las ventas empiezan a estancarse, o al menos se desacelera el ritmo de ventas, a estas alturas de la vida todos los que quieren tener un producto de Apple ya lo tienen. Apple tiene ya varios días consecutivos de caídas (o casi) y creo que ahora está 12% abajo de lo que estaba hace un par de semanas (cuando estuvo en máximos), supongo que ya bajó lo que tenía que bajar.


----------



## maestro bebedor (24 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ahora mismo, el culibex debiera estar 100 puntos más abajo.
> 
> La subida del culibex hoy ha sido con un volumen de mierda (2.000 millones de leuros).
> 
> Sobran las palabras.



Esta noticia puede influir un poco para mañana..

http://www.eleconomista.es/economia...el-primer-trimestre-hasta-el-185-del-PIB.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mulder (24 Abr 2012)

haroldmk dijo:


> También pienso que las ventas empiezan a estancarse, o al menos se desacelera el ritmo de ventas, a estas alturas de la vida todos los que quieren tener un producto de Apple ya lo tienen. Apple tiene ya varios días consecutivos de caídas (o casi) y creo que ahora está 12% abajo de lo que estaba hace un par de semanas (cuando estuvo en máximos), supongo que ya bajó lo que tenía que bajar.



Pues yo sigo diciendo que Apple no es una empresa de hardware :


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Abr 2012)

Mulder puede comentarnos algo del saldo y la subasta?

es un día perfecto?


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ahora mismo, el culibex debiera estar 100 puntos más abajo.
> 
> La subida del culibex hoy ha sido con un volumen de mierda (2.000 millones de leuros).
> 
> Sobran las palabras.



¿dónde se puede ver ese volumen de 2000m€?

gracias


----------



## atlanterra (24 Abr 2012)

Se están pasando al verde muchos valores americanos. Mañana continúa el mini-rally alcista.


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy el after se va a poner interesante con apple



Pues antes del cierre, parece que alguien se huele algo ¿no? -2% hoy, -10% desde máximos en un mes .... 

Ya veremos los resultados que publican. Quizas igual que ha tirado para arriba, comienze el desplome. Por el Ibex espero que no, sino :abajo:


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿dónde se puede ver ese volumen de 2000m€?
> 
> gracias



Lo he leido en eleconomista o El Confidencial.


----------



## Mulder (24 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder puede comentarnos algo del saldo y la subasta?
> 
> es un día perfecto?



Si, parece día perfecto


----------



## atman (24 Abr 2012)

Soy yo, o a Google la presentación de Gdrive le está sentando mal?

Digo técnicamente...

Cuando digo tecnicamente no hablo de TA...,

vamos que no me va google, coño, que difícil es hablar con ustedes!!! ::


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo sigo diciendo que Apple no es una empresa de hardware :



Con el tiempo apuntarán a ello...


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, parece día perfecto



mañana esperamos gap a la baja o bajadas durante la primera parte de la mañana ::

gracias


----------



## Janus (24 Abr 2012)

haroldmk dijo:


> También pienso que las ventas empiezan a estancarse, o al menos se desacelera el ritmo de ventas, a estas alturas de la vida todos los que quieren tener un producto de Apple ya lo tienen. Apple tiene ya varios días consecutivos de caídas (o casi) y creo que ahora está 12% abajo de lo que estaba hace un par de semanas (cuando estuvo en máximos), supongo que ya bajó lo que tenía que bajar.



Pues en algún site usano de tendencias dicen que están vendiendo más que nunca y que sus productos están penetrando en mercados aún vírgenes para ellos. Dicen que los resultados van a ser realmente sorprendentes en lo positivo en el growth.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

Los deberes...

*[Enagas]*







Situación algo compleja, quizás los maestros podrían _halludar_

Esta sobre la alcista lp y la de mp. Se quedó a un 1.4% del objetivo bajista. Podríamos decir que lo ha cumplido. Los indicadores sobrevendidos, estocástico curvaillo al alza.

Mi impresión podría ser buena entrada (lo malo es que casi todas ahora lo parecen.... :s), por debajo de 13€ por patas...


----------



## Zantus (24 Abr 2012)

El Ibex 35 a 6.000 puntos,incluso lo dudo,.....................5.800 antes de final de año.


----------



## patilltoes (24 Abr 2012)

Buenos resultados de Enagas 1T12 hoy.


----------



## Mulder (24 Abr 2012)

Pues yo creo que en vez de alcachofas podríamos invertir en cebollas....si en futuros sobre cebollas, pero Obama no quiere, dice que hay que proteger a los agricultores para que los precios no se depriman ::


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que en vez de alcachofas podríamos invertir en cebollas....si en futuros sobre cebollas, pero Obama no quiere, dice que hay que proteger a los agricultores para que los precios no se depriman ::









¿dónde quedaron las alcachofas?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 Abr 2012)

Por ahora se confirma, Valdes es un portero que no para. A ver el segundo tiempo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

No me joda, que hoy he estado cortando cebollas y no hay manera de que se me vaya el olor...y si, he probado a lavarme las manos con jabón,varias veces....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por ahora se confirma, Valdes es un portero que no para. A ver el segundo tiempo.



Y que messi es un fallapenaltis.....::


----------



## Independentista_vasco (24 Abr 2012)

No sé qué importancia le dais a una posible perturbación que tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina, las elecciones francesas. Os adjunto un análisis que acabo de leer en twitter:

A- mitificamos a los FR. No son más cultos que nosotros. No manejan más información que nosotros. Son humanos como nosotros.
B- no vale pues pensar que "sabiendo lo que ha pasado aquí con ZP, cómo van a votar a FH." Porque NO lo saben más que 4. Y viven en ESP.
C- Sarko se ha ganado a pulso una imagen de soberbia como la que en su día se ganó Aznar. Eso se castiga en las urnas.
E- hay más de 2M de votos x detrás de Bayrou, que quedó 5º. De 5 candidatos, 4 son filocomunistas y una ecologista. Dónde irán sus votos?
F- nunca un 2º en 1ª ronda ha acabado 1º en 2ª. Al menos en la historia reciente.
G- en 2007 la fracasada Ségolène remontó 14 puntos a Sarko gracias a los votos de la izqda en la 2ª. Un 42% de incremento. De la izda.
y G- suponer que gana Sarko, a estas alturas, es todo un ejercicio de wishful thinking. Más wishful q thinking. Aunque hay 12 días xa soñar.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2012)

Y mañana toca barbas....lo mismo entra en juego el caballero del dragón...


----------



## Condor (24 Abr 2012)

El dficit del Estado se situ en marzo en el 1,85% del PIB,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com

El Estado registró hasta marzo un déficit de 19.696 millones de euros en términos de contabilidad nacional, equivalente al 1,85% del PIB, *lo que supone un incremento del 73,2%* respecto al registrado en el mismo periodo de 2011.


:::8:::


----------



## burbufilia (24 Abr 2012)

El dato de déficit es malo, pero el titular es una chapuza. 

Me autoquoteo con explicaciones inside:

_No os confundáis.

Para empezar, no se pueden hacer reglas de tres. El Estado en 3T2011 creo que registró superávit del 0.02%. Y acabamos en el -8.5% (-5% y pico el Estado, me parece)

Luego hay que añadir que en términos homogeneizados ha sido del 0.83% (más* que 1T2011), y que está en línea con lo previsto por el gobierno. El desfase se debe a un adelanto de transferencias. Habiéndolas periodificado adecuadamente, las cifras habrían sido muchísimo menos.

Pero además, en 1T2012 aún estábamos con los PGE2011, en donde sólo ha dado tiempo a que se notaran los ajustes en IRPF, a partir de febrero-marzo. Tendría guasa que se culparan a los recortes actuales los déficits pasados. Un poco de rigor

Dicho esto, creo que el objetivo de déficit no lo cumpliremos, pero vaya, que ese 1.8% déf es menos de lo que parece

Os olvidáis de que tenemos una economía muy estacional. Los 2T y 3T son mejores que los 1T y 4T

* Edito para rectificar: al parecer, comparando con variables homogéneas, 1T2011 fue 0.64% y 1T2012 el 0,83%, así que ha aumentado bastante, pero no un punto, sino dos décimas. El dato es, por tanto, malo, pero hay que esperar a los efectos de la tijera en los siguientes trimestres. Yo soy pesimista, y acabar el año con un 6% sería una buena noticia_

Añado que a lo que realmente le tengo terror es al segundo trimestre, por el fiasco de semana santa y por la carnicería de la RL. Los datos corregidos por la estacionalidad pueden ser un infarto


----------



## patilltoes (24 Abr 2012)

Estoy mirando valores franceses. Por sectores, crecimiento y demas me llaman la atencion Danone, L'Oreal y LVHM.

Y, joder, que grandes son estas dos. Del tamaño de telefonica (50B€). ¿Conoceis algo mas de interes?

PD: Dicen que conseguir la devolucion de los dividendos franceses es imposible. Que no me llena de gozo y satisfaccion, la verdad.


----------



## Fuego azul (24 Abr 2012)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> No sé qué importancia le dais a una posible perturbación que tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina, las elecciones francesas. Os adjunto un análisis que acabo de leer en twitter:
> 
> A- mitificamos a los FR. No son más cultos que nosotros. No manejan más información que nosotros. Son humanos como nosotros.
> B- no vale pues pensar que "sabiendo lo que ha pasado aquí con ZP, cómo van a votar a FH." Porque NO lo saben más que 4. Y viven en ESP.
> ...



Holande va a joder francia, tiene ideas de aumentar todo los publico, la austeridad se la pasa por el arco triunfo, los socialistas franceses dejan una agujeros de deuda que riase usted de Zpedos.

Y Holande sale, porque a Sarko lo tienen cruzado, prometio seguridad y francia es mas insegura y tiene moracos liandose a tiros por la france.

Se van al guano, y si nosotros caemos nos siguen ellos de la mano.


----------



## patilltoes (24 Abr 2012)

Duplicado por mandril.


----------



## burbufilia (24 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Estoy mirando valores franceses. Por sectores, crecimiento y demas me llaman la atencion Danone, L'Oreal y LVHM.
> 
> Y, joder, que grandes son estas dos. Del tamaño de telefonica (50B€). ¿Conoceis algo mas de interes?
> 
> PD: Dicen que conseguir la devolucion de los dividendos franceses es imposible. Que no me llena de gozo y satisfaccion, la verdad.



Acabas de descubrir que _les gabaches_ no son seres de luz y que en realidad se parecen más a nosotros que a los alemanes. _Soyez bienvenu à la realité!_


----------



## patilltoes (24 Abr 2012)

Uy, eso lo tengo descubierto desde que conoci a unos cuantos. Y la genetica española ayuda lo suyo.


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2012)

Resultados en directo de apple..a las 23 horas

Apple - Apple Financial Results - Q2 2012


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Resultados en directo de apple..a las 23 horas
> 
> Apple - Apple Financial Results - Q2 2012



...los sacan antes a la prensa, ¿no?


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...los sacan antes a la prensa, ¿no?



Pues no se, mantenga informada a la parroquia


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

Primas de riesgo y probabilidades de quiebra:








Ven al Glorioso Reino de España en esta lista???
Viva España coño!


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues no se, mantenga informada a la parroquia



Han sondeando los ojetes de los cortos

After Apple: por encima de 4,40%

Parece confirmado: sin prisioneros 

Felicidades a los que vayan largos


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2012)

Pandoro está haciendo horas extras con los cortos

Mañana el ibex puede ser la fiesta total


----------



## gamba (24 Abr 2012)

Ojito que AAPL ha revisado a la baja las previsiones para el siguiente quarter (Q3). De Zerohedge:

And here they are:

APPLE 2Q REV. $39.19B, EST. $36.87B
APPLE 2Q EPS $12.30, EST. $10.02
APPLE SOLD 35.1 MILLION IPHONES IN QTR, EST. 31.2M 
APPLE 2Q IPOD UNITS SOLD 7.7MLN , DOWN 15% 
APPLE 2Q IPAD UNITS SOLD 11.8MLN 
APPLE 2Q GROSS MARGIN 47.4%, EST. 42.8% 
APPLE 2Q MACINTOSH UNITS SOLD 4MLN , UP 7% 
But:

APPLE SEES 3Q REV. ABOUT $34B, EST. $37.49B
APPLE SEES 3Q EPS ABOUT $8.68, EST. $9.96


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

Jaaaaanus, mira lo que ocurre cuando persigues a los de blanco ::


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2012)

Apple pulveriza previsiones: ganó 11.600 millones de dólares en el primer trimestre - elEconomista.es

El after ni te cuento como va


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Apple pulveriza previsiones: ganó 11.600 millones de dólares en el primer trimestre - elEconomista.es
> 
> El after ni te cuento como va



http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/aapl/after-hours


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

De momento el SP ha pegado un bote de la hostia.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 Abr 2012)

Se repite lo del sábado, un portero que no para (bueno sí, ante el Almería), un Iniesta que vive de un gol cada 2 años, y tal. Bueno, Messi lleva una semana floja. Joder, estoy viendo la repetición, como se lleva el Torres al Valdés, ni tuvo que amagar, se fue medio metro para un lado y se cayó. Vaya porterito.


----------



## diosmercado (24 Abr 2012)

No eran a las 23:00 los resultados???

Alguno dormira con una sonrisa hoy. Por cierto, lo admito, apple no me gusta nada de nada. Mañana cuidado.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> No eran a las 23:00 los resultados???
> 
> Alguno dormira con una sonrisa hoy. Por cierto, lo admito, apple no me gusta nada de nada. Mañana cuidado.



¿Mañana cuidado?

Comprad que se acaba el papel


----------



## diosmercado (24 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> De momento el SP ha pegado un bote de la hostia.



Tiene pinta de que este ha sido parte del detonante para petar por arriba no?? o a lo mejor venden con la noticia...


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)




----------



## diosmercado (24 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Mañana cuidado?
> 
> Comprad que se acaba el papel



Me refiero a que a lo mejor se cumple el dicho de vender con la noticia, no se. De los americanos espero cualquier cosa, en 4 años estoy curado de espanto.


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Abr 2012)

El que haya comprado con el rumor


----------



## Arminio_borrado (24 Abr 2012)

Ole, ole, ese apple bueno.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Me refiero a que a lo mejor se cumple el dicho de vender con la noticia, no se. De los americanos espero cualquier cosa, en 4 años estoy curado de espanto.



Ni idea, pero llevo como semana y media esperando un pepinazo como este y otros tanto también. Ahora ya creo que nos vamos a máximos en usa.


----------



## diosmercado (24 Abr 2012)

Estoy leyendo la noticia con detenimiento. Gano un 93% mas... la petada que van a pegar va a desestabilizar el sistema solar como poco. Impresionante subida de ventas del Ipad (dios mio, no lo trago). Me huele mal esto de apple ya.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Mañana cuidado?
> 
> Comprad que se acaba el papel



Comprar es de Patriotas!!!!
Estololevantamosentretodos!!!!!


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ni idea, pero llevo como semana y media esperando un pepinazo como este y otros tanto también. Ahora ya creo que nos vamos a máximos en usa.



Ya sólo queda el último canal bajista y los 1392 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Adriangtir (24 Abr 2012)

Janus espero que no fuese Largo en el furgol de su equipo (sorry xd)


----------



## burbufilia (24 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Janus espero que no fuese Largo en el furgol de su equipo (sorry xd)



El empate de los pérfidos albiones se pagaba a más de 100 euros por euro (10000%) con el 2-0. Alguien se hizo de "horo"


----------



## Ds_84 (24 Abr 2012)

Buenas hamijos,

Estoy buscando un grafico que vi por aqui..donde salia la comparativa con todos los indices mundiales (ganancias) con lo que llevamos de año creo que era..INDIA era la que más habia ganado, y ESPAÑA habia perdido un 20%...os suena de haberlo visto?

Me harías un favor, lo necesito para un trabajo de la uni.

Gracias!


----------



## Adriangtir (24 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> El empate de los pérfidos albiones se pagaba a más de 100 euros por euro (10000%) con el 2-0. Alguien se hizo de "horo"



A mi la apuesta me la han fastidiado, pero por los "colores"(ínfimos) me alegro.


----------



## Ds_84 (24 Abr 2012)

Nada ya lo encontré, lo ví en LD..que cabeza la mía!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2012)




----------



## ghkghk (24 Abr 2012)

Yo era de los que creia que Apple tenia algo de burbuja... pero veo que no. Que estos han venido para quedarse unos buenos años. Vaya animales. Camino de los $1.000... Enhorabuena a quien los lleve en cartera.

Una pregunta, no suelen ser muy conservadoras las previsiones? Porque suelo ver que trimestre tras trimestre hay muchas mas empresas que mejoran el consenso que aquellas que decepcionan.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## tourmente (24 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo sigo diciendo que Apple no es una empresa de hardware :



Pienso lo mismo, no es una empresa de hardware. Hace software, diseña bien sus productos y vende mucho.


----------



## diosmercado (24 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una pregunta, no suelen ser muy conservadoras las previsiones? Porque suelo ver que trimestre tras trimestre hay muchas mas empresas que mejoran el consenso que aquellas que decepcionan.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Carpatos lo suele comentar de vez en cuando. Para batir previsiones, qué mejor que hacerlas malas para que cualquier resultado por minimo que sea las mejore.

En cuanto a lo de apple... y si estaba descontado en su imparable subida en el primer trimestre?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 Abr 2012)

Bueno, si observamos el gráfico del ibex en velas semanales, podemos ver un motivo para el pequeño optimismo (tanto el ibex como grandes valores tienen activadas figuras de gran rango con objetivos bajistas bastante fuertes). Parece que en gráfico semanal, el MACD puede romper un canal bajista al alza (sí, en el MACD tb se forman figuras chartistas) a poco que mantenga los niveles actuales, además de crear divergencias semanales.


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Mira el gráfico que he posteado antes con el SP (canal bajista y resistencia en 1392).

En el culibex hoy he posteado un canal bajista perfecto.

La situación ha mejorado algo ...... pero todavía queda camino por recorrer.

Estamos con la bayoneta preparados para salir al campo de batalla. Sólo nos falta el GO.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Carpatos lo suele comentar de vez en cuando. Para batir previsiones, qué mejor que hacerlas malas para que cualquier resultado por minimo que sea las mejore.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de apple... y si estaba descontado en su imparable subida en el primer trimestre?



Pero las previsiones se supone que son de analistas independientes, que deberian tener interes en acertar, no en quedarse cortos para que las empresas se lleven vitores... O si? No se, tengo la impresion de que si compras una empresa el rato antes de que presenten resultados, en mas casos veras un +7% que lo contrario (ademas de que el stop te pueda salvar). Lo malo es que cuando lo hacen en el after, el gap puede ser de espanto. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 Abr 2012)

Más ejemplos de dobles-triples techos activados y cumplidos o casicumplidos, y van unos cuantos (Acciona, Abertis, San, Indra, Repsol etc etc):
Aquí, Enagás y FCC:


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2012)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Nada ya lo encontré, lo ví en LD..que cabeza la mía!



Q cracks.Toma ya peores que argentina


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2012)

La mañana europea va a ser una fiesta pepona...


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Q cracks.Toma ya peores que argentina



Las manos fuertes descuentan directamente el default del Reino de Ejpaña.

Espero que nadie piense que el desplome ha ocurrido por las ventas de las gacelas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Es mucho más serio de lo que parece. El capital fuerte tardará años en volver al parquet madrileño y sin gasofa el coche no anda :fiufiu:8:


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Ajetreo entrar en Grifols o Inditex ...es de raros. Jeje



Llevo unos días fuera y ento poco pero hoy me he acordado de este mensaje jejej

Señor ---franR no le he leido hasta hoy pero sepa que el día 20 compre 1000 BBVA, así que voy en su barco

:´´´(Mulder no me ha enviado ningun regalito :´´´´(


----------



## sirpask (24 Abr 2012)

Lo de Japon es la ostia... Ni Tzunami, ni desastre nuclear... ni terremotos... No puede nadie con ellos, Por un golpe de mala suerte en Pear Harbor y en Midway...sino ... Que diferente hubiera sido la historia... ¿Para bien?


----------



## Arminio_borrado (24 Abr 2012)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Nada ya lo encontré, lo ví en LD..que cabeza la mía!



Y Grecia peponizando casi tanto como los americanos. Con 2 cojones ::.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 Abr 2012)

Un ejemplo de lo mal que estamos: hay fallos alcistas que son muy poco comunes, excepcionales. Aquí largos con stop en culito, por si las moscas. Por qué? mirar tíos en San, conocemos el doble techo perfecto de alto rango que nos mandará a los 3,25 poco a poco. Sin embargo, se forma un doble suelo, se activa y se desactiva con un fallo alcista de campeonato (esta señal es muy jodida dada su fiabilidad):


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Y Grecia peponizando casi tanto como los americanos. Con 2 cojones ::.



Ya cayeron el año pasado y en anterior. Esta demostrado que paises quebrados al principio su bolsa se desploma y pasados uno o dos años viven autenticos rallys. Hay un video de bestinver que ponen ejemplos (argentina,mexico y alemania). Voy a buscarlo y si lo encuentro pongo el link


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s2Gwc4Dxqk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2012)

A que no adivinais el top 10 de paises que han declarado mas veces una quiebra


----------



## Seren (25 Abr 2012)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Nada ya lo encontré, lo ví en LD..que cabeza la mía!



No se donde ví otro gráfico con muchas más bolsas, salían hasta las mas diminutas, y el ibex seguía siendo la peor con diferencia, tremendo. Creo que la venezolana que aqui no sale era la que más había subido.


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> No se donde ví otro gráfico con muchas más bolsas, salían hasta las mas diminutas, y el ibex seguía siendo la peor con diferencia, tremendo. Creo que la venezolana que aqui no sale era la que más había subido.



Sube la venezolana porque su.moneda cae. Como explica el video de bestinver si tu eres dueño de un activo real (lease una petrolera venezolana da igual lo que se deprecie la moneda, tu activo sigue existiendo y teniendo valor) esas bolsas suben mucho impulsadas por el efecto divisa (vease la inflacion de cada pais... es la unica forma real de ver como se maltrata una moneda)


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Abr 2012)

El SP +10 puntos en 10 minutos. Felicidades a los que habéis entrado largos estos días


----------



## credulo (25 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A que no adivinais el top 10 de paises que han declarado mas veces una quiebra



No nos tenga en ascuas, pereza para buscar en google.


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2012)

credulo dijo:


> No nos tenga en ascuas, pereza para buscar en google.



ejpaña ha hecho default tropecientas veces :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## credulo (25 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ejpaña ha hecho default tropecientas veces :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Si, pero ¿y los otros 9?


----------



## Seren (25 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A que no adivinais el top 10 de paises que han declarado mas veces una quiebra



Jeje, se por donde vas, pero ten en cuenta que si España no es el pais más antiguo del mundo poco le falta (con un mercado y finanzas que digamos que pueda quebrar). Me parece nuestra última quiebra fue hace 200 años, por entonces ni siquiera existian un monton de paises.


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Jeje, se por donde vas, pero ten en cuenta que si España no es el pais más antiguo del mundo (con un mercado y finanzas que digamos que pueda quebrar) poco le falta. Me parece nuestra última quiebra fue hace 200 años, por entonces ni siquiera existian un monton de paises.



Lo reconozco iba con trampa.Pero hay que decirlo hemos sido unos cracks.De tener colonias y trabajadores trabajando para nosotros en todo el planeta hemos pasado a intentar autodestruirnos (vease independencia autonomica) y a ser nosotros quienes paguemos a los demas (intereses de deuda,sanidad,educacion....).Un portento de pais, creo que no existe otro pais con ese historial en todo el planeta. Hacemos lo contrario que recomendo el sabio maestro en "el hombre mas rico de babilonia" no nos pagamos a nosotros mismos y por tanto nuestro dinero no tiene hijos y estos a su vez tampocos mas hijos. Investigando un poco sobre sistemas energeticos y porque tenemos la energia real (la de verdad con deficit asumido) mas cara de los paises desarrollados llego al sistema canadiense. Es bastante curioso, alli el 25% de las extracciones van dirigidas a los ciudadanos, cada canadiense que lleve mas de un año recibe un cheque por el rendimiento de su pais....Quien veria algo asi en españa?Pero esq aun hay mas el dinero que ahorran al igual que hacen los noruegos se reinvierte y por tanto el estado no solo ingresa via impuestos sino a traves de inversiones. Cada dia cada ciudadano es mas rico.Me recuerda mucho al libro que comentado, es bastante sencillo pero no deja de ser bastante ilustrativo


----------



## kalemania (25 Abr 2012)

Me pasé todo el verano pasado navegando por el mediterraneo y estaba repasando el foro de la plata de aquellos dias cuando me encontré con el grande Claca y sus 25,85$ (Que no euros), suelo temporal desde entonces. ¡Grande Claca, grande!. ¡Pasesé por alli de vez en cuando, que _pa_ unos _gintonis_ ya nos llegará!







http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/5040397-post1385.html


----------



## burbufilia (25 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo reconozco iba con trampa.Pero hay que decirlo hemos sido unos cracks.De tener colonias y trabajadores trabajando para nosotros en todo el planeta hemos pasado a intentar autodestruirnos (vease independencia autonomica) y a ser nosotros quienes paguemos a los demas (intereses de deuda,sanidad,educacion....).Un portento de pais, creo que no existe otro pais con ese historial en todo el planeta. Hacemos lo contrario que recomendo el sabio maestro en "el hombre mas rico de babilonia" no nos pagamos a nosotros mismos y por tanto nuestro dinero no tiene hijos y estos a su vez tampocos mas hijos. Investigando un poco sobre sistemas energeticos y porque tenemos la energia real (la de verdad con deficit asumido) mas cara de los paises desarrollados llego al sistema canadiense. Es bastante curioso, alli el 25% de las extracciones van dirigidas a los ciudadanos, cada canadiense que lleve mas de un año recibe un cheque por el rendimiento de su pais....Quien veria algo asi en españa?Pero esq aun hay mas el dinero que ahorran al igual que hacen los noruegos se reinvierte y por tanto el estado no solo ingresa via impuestos sino a traves de inversiones. Cada dia cada ciudadano es mas rico.Me recuerda mucho al libro que comentado, es bastante sencillo pero no deja de ser bastante ilustrativo



Hablando de Noruega, el otro día vi cual era el saldo presupuestario del estado: 13% de superávit público ::


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2012)

credulo dijo:


> Si, pero ¿y los otros 9?











bertok dijo:


> ejpaña ha hecho default tropecientas veces :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:











credulo dijo:


> No nos tenga en ascuas, pereza para buscar en google.



diasdebolsa.com/foros-bolsa/foro-bolsa/20521-espana-pais-del-mundo-que-mas-veces-ha-quebrado.html?langid=1


----------



## sirpask (25 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> diasdebolsa.com/foros-bolsa/foro-bolsa/20521-espana-pais-del-mundo-que-mas-veces-ha-quebrado.html?langid=1



Vamos que la ineptitud de nuestros gobernantes está en los genes... Podrían haber aprendido algo en 500 años.... la teoría de la evolución con está gente no funciona.


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2012)

Marcadores...España 13, francia 8 , hungria 7, grecia 5 ( no se si habran contado la ultima quiebra). A lo que voy que se anden con ojo los gabachos que en eso de quebrar son unos maestros.Si contasemos por ratio quiebras/escala temporal ( como se diria mucho por aqui ....¿escala logaritmica o porcentual? ¿Hay la misma distancia de2,5 a 5 que a 0? El gran ganador seria FRANCIA


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Hablando de Noruega, el otro día vi cual era el saldo presupuestario del estado: 13% de superávit público ::



Podiamos enviar al congreso el libro "El hombre mas rico de babilonia" seria una obra social (Atentamente desde burbuja , lean con atencion las siguientes sencillas instrucciones y por favor apliquense el cuento de una vez....ya esta bien que aun no tengamos hechos los deberes despues de 500 años). Nos estamos convirtiendo en el esclavo de babilonia. A diferencia del escriba que ganaba 10 monedas y ahorraba una para reinvertirla, nuestros politicos se gastan las 10 y ademas piden otras 6 a credito.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (25 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Hablando de Noruega, el otro día vi cual era el saldo presupuestario del estado: 13% de superávit público ::



Añadir que por si acaso allí ya han reformado el sistema de pensiones, de forma significativa.


----------



## atman (25 Abr 2012)

Les iba a comentar el tema de las quiebras de España, pero me ha dado pereza y me he ido a Google:

Las quiebras de España

Resumen: la deuda soberana la inventamos nosotros... y el default tambien, claro, y fue durante esas "supuestas" épocas de esplendor que comentaban antes...

Lo de Noruega... bueno.. es lo que tiene eso de nacer con una gasolinera debajo del culo... y saber aprovecharlo, claro. De no ser por eso, Noruega sería un país "emergente" como los llaman ahora...


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Les iba a comentar el tema de las quiebras de España, pero me ha dado pereza y me he ido a Google:
> 
> Las quiebras de España
> 
> ...



Lo de los noruegos no es simplemente tener petroleo.Hay detras una autentica cultura financiera al igual que en canada asi como un respeto y compromiso de los politicos hacia sus ciudadanos. La verdad es que pocos ricos (los de verdad) nacen, casi todos se hacen. Ya vereis como argentina si no consigue otro socio (exxom) para explotar ypf terminara quebrando.Si fuese por un tema de recursos ciudadanos sudafricanos y sudamericanos serian multimillonarios.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2012)




----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2012)

Hoy es un día importante. Preparen la bayoneta.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Abr 2012)

Guanos días.

Dejen de mentar a la bicha de la quiebra, que esto no ayuda a Essspañññña ni al santo Pepón, joerr.


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2012)

Buenos días especuladores y demás fauna que por aquí habita....parece que nos vamos a merendar el primer nivel relevante nada más abrir. Voy a buscar algún otro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenos días especuladores y demás fauna que por aquí habita....parece que nos vamos a merendar el primer nivel relevante nada más abrir. Voy a buscar algún otro.



16k :: ....

esas bkt guenas, señoriales, dándome ya +5%. Subo SL a punto de entrada + comisions y volar


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Abr 2012)

Tampoco tanto...¿No?

Ibex 35
Últ:7.046,70
Var (% / Ptos):0,67 %/ +46,80


----------



## Mulder (25 Abr 2012)

A los buenos días!

Hoy tengo una configuración un tanto extraña, todo indica cortos pero el volumen camuflado da la nota discordante con largos, creo que podríamos tener una última escaramuza alcista hasta el 2240-1 del Stoxx y luego nos iremos hacia abajo hasta los 2212, aunque no lo veo del todo seguro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2012)

Buenos dias señores y especuladores,

hoy con la vista puesta en el verde no se dejen llevar por la euforia siempre resguardaditos con nuestro mas mejor amgio sp.

Edito, bien el sr.Mulder habla de cortos, vamos bien larguistas vamos bien :XX:


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2012)

Bufff que apretado se está poniendo esto...el bbva en zonas de 5.3x empieza a pedir Stop.


----------



## Mulder (25 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias señores y especuladores,
> 
> hoy con la vista puesta en el verde no se dejen llevar por la euforia siempre resguardaditos con nuestro mas mejor amgio sp.
> 
> Edito, bien el sr.Mulder habla de cortos, vamos bien larguistas vamos bien :XX:



Ya dije que no veía nada claro eso de los cortos para hoy, el volumen de los leoncios ha pasado a positivo en un plis plas, aun así también tengo mis dudas sobre los largos, no creo que vayan muy lejos.


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2012)

Relevante tocado, y extraño que el pirata no haya comentado nada del homenaje en el blog....::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Abr 2012)

7100. Esto tira.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya dije que no veía nada claro eso de los cortos para hoy, el volumen de los leoncios ha pasado a positivo en un plis plas, aun así también tengo mis dudas sobre los largos, no creo que vayan muy lejos.



Esta el mercado raro si, pero asi mejor. 

El viernes se espera algo del banco del Japon, espero que le ponga el culo como su bandera al tal pandoro, amigo conocido por estos lares, mi experiencia personal con el gracias a la tecnica aprendida del recio no fue del todo mala.


----------



## pollastre (25 Abr 2012)

Sr. Aksarben, he visto con "algún" mes de retraso su pregunta en la casa of campo. Respondido le he, vamos, sólo con un ligero retraso, no tiene por qué tomárselo a mal ::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2012)

En la casa de campo soy chinito, no chinito_deslocalizador por si alguien se puede confundir. :XX:


----------



## pollastre (25 Abr 2012)

Esencialmente falso: Ud. es un Chinazo en ambos sitios, no nos quiera confundir con su fingida inocencia asiática... 



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En la casa de campo soy chinito, no chinito_deslocalizador por si alguien se puede confundir. :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2012)

Hoy no es cuando se espera que Mario diga nada, por si alguien esta ansioso de las buenas nuevas, es la semana que viene cuando debe hablar y ejecutar. Lo segundo mas importante, porque hablar, hablara todos los dias, pero ejecutar lo que se dice ejecutar no ejecuta. Y con la ayudita de del banco del japon y hoy segun diga el amigo de las barbas cuidadas pueden hacer que el bueno de nuestro Mario y su corte anuncien la muerte de pandoro.


----------



## JoTaladro (25 Abr 2012)

Hombre igual anuncian el ingreso de pandoro en urgencias, pero de ahí a la muerte...

Veamos cuánto recorrido tiene pepón.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2012)

A lo tonto, a lo tonto el ibex se está marcando un rebote considerable


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2012)

Volumen en nivel relevante. Soporte en alcista a corto que se sitúa por encima del nivel. A corto buena perspectiva.

Como he dicho en el blog nivel relevante siguiente 7170 ganando poco a poco enteros.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2012)

Hay que estar largo con to lo gordo


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (25 Abr 2012)

Buenos días;

Alguno de ustedes me puede decir por qué a Iberdrola le pesa el culo y le cuesta ponerse pepona?? XD

Saludos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2012)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Abr 2012)

Joer. Numeros verdes en mis cuentas. Una lagrimilla cae por mi mejilla.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Abr 2012)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Buenos días;
> 
> Alguno de ustedes me puede decir por qué a Iberdrola le pesa el culo y le cuesta ponerse pepona?? XD
> 
> Saludos



Han fichado a Ángel Acebes como asesor externo... 

Buenos días... 

Edito: Tocando la parte superior del canal bajista...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2012)

Ajusto stop del indice patrio y marcho.

Espero que los comandantes al mando logren capear el temporal que presumiblemente arreciara en pocos minutos. Sin mas. Arriba ESPAÑA COÑO. Viva el ibex y vivan las plusvalias en verde.

Adalides del guano, no habeis sido buenos y lo sabeis.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2012)

Silencio incomodo de las subidas

*este hilo es guanista*


----------



## diosmercado (25 Abr 2012)

Buenoo subidas sanas para purgar el exceso bajista... oh wait!!! solo sabemos subir o bajar mas de un 2%. Perroflautismo a tope. Menuda braga de indice.

Dew.


----------



## Muttley (25 Abr 2012)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Silencio incomodo de las subidas
> 
> *este hilo es guanista*



La gente ya esta disfrutando su plusvis.


----------



## vyk (25 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Silencio incomodo de las subidas
> 
> *este hilo es guanista*



Yo por lo menos no.

¡Que siga la fiesta! :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Relevante tocado, y extraño que el pirata no haya comentado nada del homenaje en el blog....::



El pirata reconoce en su P.O.T.R.A un sistema C.O.J.O.N.U.D.O.

No posteo porque me hallo en el laboratorio, pero solo digo ....


Viva España!!!!!




fap-fap-fap-fap


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2012)

Muttley dijo:


>



De los mejores gifs que he visto en mucho tiempo. Enhorabuena.
:Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El pirata reconoce en su P.O.T.R.A un sistema C.O.J.O.N.U.D.O.
> 
> No posteo porque me hallo en el laboratorio, pero solo digo ....
> 
> ...




Los tocapelotas del hilo, venimos diciéndolo durante varias sesiones. El miedo hace vender cuando ya no toca hacerlo ............. y la avaricia hace no vender cuanto toca hacerlo.

No obstante, hay que proteger las posiciones e ir apuntalando contínuamente la subida a la colina. No veo muchos acompañantes en la subida ... buena noticia. Cuando se sumen, toca hacer un poco el paripé y salir por patas. Objetivo, bastante más arriba.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (25 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El pirata reconoce en su P.O.T.R.A un sistema C.O.J.O.N.U.D.O.
> 
> No posteo porque me hallo en el laboratorio, pero solo digo ....
> 
> ...



Ya dije yo hace unos días, que si había rebote, bankinter era uno de los más que podía subir. Que tenía mucho recorrido.

Enhorabuena, pirata . No postees solo con una mano, que te vemos


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2012)

cuidado con las trampas del mercao , algunos estamos refugiados en el eurodolar


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Abr 2012)

Esta es la bajista que comentaba antes...







Saludos...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Abr 2012)

Ojo a las Iberdrólicas como intenten cerrar el hueco que le lió Florentino el Jueves.


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2012)

Quiero que sepan lo que pienso. Disculpen por volcarlo aquí.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/303480-mensaje-a-ramerojoy.html#post6220070


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2012)

Joder , Apple en el pre subiendo casi un 10%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ojo a las Iberdrólicas como intenten cerrar el hueco que le lió Florentino el Jueves.


----------



## pollastre (25 Abr 2012)

Ya tenemos ciclo completo _Request <---> Response_ para el Sr. :









Si es que las ciencias avanzan que es una barbaridad....


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2012)

Bueno, llega el momento. En cuanto confirme el SP por encima de 1392, me pondré largo en culibex y pillaré un par de Blue Chips del Culibex.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2012)

Bueno, las BKT ya con SP fijado al equivalente de 2 Kindles (cuando buscaba solo uno) 

Sr. Pollastre, debo estar en un estado cuántico ortogonal al suyo, no entiendo lo del gato feliz (a no ser que sea nuestro tierno gato de los andes pronosticando guano y tal)


----------



## pollastre (25 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, las BKT ya con SP fijado al equivalente de 2 Kindles (cuando buscaba solo uno)
> 
> Sr. Pollastre, debo estar en un estado cuántico ortogonal al suyo, no entiendo lo del gato feliz (a no ser que sea nuestro tierno gato de los andes pronosticando guano y tal)




Sí, parece que Ud. y yo no estamos *entangled *hoy.

Era una pregunta del Sr. Félix, que ha sido tratada en la casa of campo, donde la ginebra tiene más de 12 botánicos y se destila al menos tres veces ::


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los tocapelotas del hilo, venimos diciéndolo durante varias sesiones. El miedo hace vender cuando ya no toca hacerlo ............. y la avaricia hace no vender cuanto toca hacerlo.
> 
> No obstante, hay que proteger las posiciones e ir apuntalando contínuamente la subida a la colina. No veo muchos acompañantes en la subida ... buena noticia. Cuando se sumen, toca hacer un poco el paripé y salir por patas. Objetivo, bastante más arriba.



hasta donde crees que va a subir, primer lugar?
7400?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí, parece que Ud. y yo no estamos *entangled *hoy.
> 
> Era una pregunta del Sr. Félix, que ha sido tratada en la casa of campo, donde la ginebra tiene más de 12 botánicos y se destila al menos tres veces ::


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2012)

Estamos en momento clave en SP


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> hasta donde crees que va a subir, primer lugar?
> 7400?



That's right.


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Quiero que sepan lo que pienso. Disculpen por volcarlo aquí.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/303480-mensaje-a-ramerojoy.html#post6220070



No tiene de qué disculparse.
Gracias por esa contestación.
La suscribo totalmente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> hasta donde crees que va a subir, primer lugar?
> 7400?





Janus dijo:


> That's right.



FranR es mi Pastor y con el nada me falta.

Hasta los 7820->7400->8400

A lomos de los corceles BKT e IBE llegaremos!


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Abr 2012)

Lo suyo con BKT ha sido de fap fap fap......


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2012)

incluso UK que es de los que le estan dando a la fotocopiadora entra en recesion , la economia real se va al carajo y con los gringos en to lo alto


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> FranR es mi Pastor y con el nada me falta.
> 
> Hasta los 7820->7400->8400
> 
> A lomos de los corceles BKT e IBE llegaremos!



7820->7400->8400->El puto infierno 5200


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos en momento clave en SP



.
UN día leí por aquí que para operar en bolsa hay que tener valor, inteligencia y sangre fría.

Pues sangre fría como la suya yo no la he visto.

Yo ya estoy dentro, como buena gacela.


----------



## davinci (25 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hasta los 7820->7400->8400



¿Entiendo que estas previsiones nacen del análisis técnico? ¿No es eso lo que las invalidaría, al estar disponibles para todo el mundo?


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> UN día leí por aquí que para operar en bolsa hay que tener valor, inteligencia y sangre fría.
> 
> Pues sangre fría como la suya yo no la he visto.
> ...



Queda lana por cortar todavía.

Bayoneta preparada pero con el seguro puesto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo suyo con BKT ha sido de fap fap fap......



Éramos varios los que confiábamos en que la bajista aguantara el chaparrón.
Entrada buena (creo que bajó como mucho hasta 2.99, SL no muy ajustado (yo lo tenía en 3,94) y paciencia. 

Me siento bien de momento porque estoy aplicando lo que he aprendido. De momento funciona


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Abr 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Entiendo que estas previsiones nacen del análisis técnico? ¿No es eso lo que las invalidaría, al estar disponibles para todo el mundo?



Pero paradójicamente, por eso funcionan:

Uy uy uy, si se hubieran perdido ayer los soportes .....

¡
¡
¡
¡
Y
Y

:abajo:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Entiendo que estas previsiones nacen del análisis técnico? ¿No es eso lo que las invalidaría, al estar disponibles para todo el mundo?



Pues desconozco el fundamento del método P.O.T.R.A. (FranR ©).

Y eso de que la disponibilidad invalide el éxito es, al menos discutible. Hay más factores, entre ellos saber interpretar bien el gráfico. Es cierto que lo que está disponible son los datos, pero cada uno los interpreta como sabe. Luego está el aplicarlo, que menuda batalla tenemos las gacelas con el temita de los SL. Luego está el tema de ser un patriota y echarle huevos, controlar el miedo y la avaricia, saber sonde salirse y tal. 

Es todo muy complejo y poco a poco se va aprendiendo.


----------



## Seren (25 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> incluso UK que es de los que le estan dando a la fotocopiadora entra en recesion , la economia real se va al carajo y con los gringos en to lo alto



Así es, y encima con una inflación muy elevada, la terrible estanflación. Yo ya lo dije, estos si hubieran estado en el euro estaban como sus vecinos irlanda intervenidos. Tienen una economía consumista, poco exportadora y con un sector inmobiliario muy inflado. Lo contrario que la ahorradora alemania.

Si no ajustan o solucionan sus problemas de produccion el problema les vendrá después, a no ser que vuelvan a imprimir y asuman perder más poder adquisitvo vía monetaria.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (25 Abr 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Entiendo que estas previsiones nacen del análisis técnico? ¿No es eso lo que las invalidaría, al estar disponibles para todo el mundo?



El análisis técnico no es más que una técnica para recoger los datos y tratar de extraer información de los mismos, detectando patrones de comportamiento, etc, etc.

A mi modo de ver, es lo que en informática se conoce como minería de datos, aunque todo ello mostrado de forma gráfica. Al final, el éxito o el fracaso dependerá de lo bien que sepas aproximar esas técnicas al funcionamiento real del mercado, y por supuesto, de la manera en que sepas gestionar las operaciones (lo que se conoce como money management). Creo que Fran tiene las suyas propias (yo los 8400 no los veo por ningún lado), y por lo que se ve, son bastante buenas.

Hay otras técnicas, como en lugar de buscar pautas de precios, seguir al movimiento del dinero (al volumen).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es fácil





inocho:inocho:


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Éramos varios los que confiábamos en que la bajista aguantara el chaparrón.
> Entrada buena (creo que bajó como mucho hasta 2.99, SL no muy ajustado (yo lo tenía en 3,94) y paciencia.
> 
> Me siento bien de momento porque estoy aplicando lo que he aprendido. De momento funciona




Me alegro :Aplauso::Aplauso:.

Yo intenté una entrada 3 veces (en 3.17, 3.13 y 3.14) básicamente porque mi línea de soporte en el PRT pasaba por ahí, pero me escupieron los mamones varias veces (tengo una cuenta pequeña de trading y mi SL no puede ser muy holgado) pero estuve tentado de meter un 4º intento en 3,02.

A disfrutar de la subida, ojala le llegue el asunto hasta 4 por lo menos :Aplauso:.


(Eso sí, no son todo lamentos, me subí con Janus con un mini-ibex el otro día ) Ahora hay que estar atentos, no vaya a ser que pandoro venga desde arriba con un ejército de Bayoneteros Bertokianos xD.


----------



## vyk (25 Abr 2012)

¿Algún alma caritativa podría indicarme cuando presenta resultados el Santander?


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Abr 2012)

```

```



vyk dijo:


> ¿Algún alma caritativa podría indicarme cuando presenta resultados el Santander?





Spoiler



El viernes me parece.



Sorry me equivoqué 


> Presentación de resultados del primer trimestre de 2012
> Retransmisión el 26 de abril a las
> 10:00 am (hora Madrid)


----------



## Kabezov (25 Abr 2012)

¿Alguien puede decirme como es una palabra inglesa que al parecer es usada para designar a la opción pàrtidaria de los eurobonos y la compra por el BCE de deuda pública? y tambien quienes son de ser posible lobbyes o bancos, etc., partidarios de esta opción.


----------



## diosmercado (25 Abr 2012)

Me da que la escabechina que van a montar con este rebota va a ser gorda. Los mierdos de comunicacion ya estan dando bombo a las subidas cuando apenas llevamos subiendo dos dias y de manera tortuosa. Montense que se quedan fuera.


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2012)

Ahí seguimos. Mucha cautela con los fuegos artificiales de la vela de apertura del SP.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2012)

WTF?????????


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Me da que la escabechina que van a montar con este rebota va a ser gorda. Los mierdos de comunicacion ya estan dando bombo a las subidas cuando apenas llevamos subiendo dos dias y de manera tortuosa. Montense que se quedan fuera.



Eso no me gusta nada. Estan llenando el horno de gacelas con el cebo de los Mass-mierdas.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Eso no me gusta nada. Estan llenando el horno de gacelas con el cebo de los Mass-mierdas.



los leoncios del foro estan largos , asi que solo podemos caer :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2012)

Cuidadin de las dos al cierre. Usa sabe que sera lo que quiere el negro. Tarareen esa frase.

Usa sabe que sera lo que quiere negro. Es la ultima demode en los circulos especuladores patrios. Y lanza para los larguistas. 

Esta frase contiene mas significado del que pueda parecer.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> WTF?????????



Ole ole y ole, como esta la novia del pirata. Pirata que suerte tienes mamon.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ole ole y ole, como esta la novia del pirata. Pirata que suerte tienes mamon.



Sr. Chinazo, eso está sacado del blog de FranR.... : :

por cierto, está usted últimamente de un misterioso.....:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Chinazo, eso está sacado del blog de FranR.... : :
> 
> por cierto, está usted últimamente de un misterioso.....:



Entonces no es su novia? Pues de veras que lo siento :´(

Los misterios no son tales si sabe su significado encontrarles. Nada. Si usted va en el muy corto plazo intradiario amarre plusvis, si busca objetivos mayores vera reducir sus plusvis hoy. Pero recuerde que usa sabe que sera lo que quiere el negro. 

Ahi es donde se juega ahora el partido, yo ahora estoy en el lado de ESPAÑA. Los larguistas somos legion, con nosotros no podran, y en caso, como buenos putas nos cambiamos la chaqueta y adoramos al pato del sr.Tonuel.

Hoy LLoyds esta con nosotros. Asi que a esos no les insultamos hoy, al resto de ingleses si, al resto a jierro.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Abr 2012)

Con el Ibex en los 19.000, prometo batir esa cifra...

City boy racks up most expensive bar bill in the world


----------



## Arminio_borrado (25 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Chinazo, eso está sacado del blog de FranR.... : :
> 
> por cierto, está usted últimamente de un misterioso.....:



Yo creo que se le ha entendido bien. Aunque le habría quedado mejor si lo acompaña con una imagen:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2012)

Draghi lanza un guio al crecimiento, y no solo a la disciplina fiscal,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com

ya asoma, la semana que viene tiene que actuar si o si, como no actue nos vamos a reir pero bien. Con pandoro de la mano.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Con el Ibex en los 19.000, prometo batir esa cifra...
> 
> City boy racks up most expensive bar bill in the world



:XX::XX: este negocio esta lleno de alcoholicos. A mi fue el primer requisito que me demandaron.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2012)

Pedidos bienes duraderos EEUU marzo -4,2% 
Frente +2,0% previsto


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2012)

que es la economia real gacela-leoncio


----------



## Zetaperro (25 Abr 2012)

Quien se ha muerto? Vaya zarpazo le han pegado


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Entiendo que estas previsiones nacen del análisis técnico? ¿No es eso lo que las invalidaría, al estar disponibles para todo el mundo?




Hamijo NO ES ANALISIS TECNICO. Pero tampoco tienen porque funcionar por sistemas algorítmicos (a veces fallan y todo )


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2012)

la crisis de deuda empieza a afectar a gringolandia el dato de bienes duradero es la prueba , tambien podemos ver que fotocopiar billetes no es suficiente pues el reino unido vuelve a la recesion , pensad solo en cortos , los cortos son ganadores


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Chinazo, eso está sacado del blog de FranR.... : :
> 
> por cierto, está usted últimamente de un misterioso.....:




Sr. Pirata en el antiguo blog tenía una costumbre y era tener un rincón dedicado a uno de los miembros del chat.

Ahora toca el rinconcito diario de los del foro...mañana a quien le tocara???


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Pedidos bienes duraderos EEUU marzo -4,2%
> Frente +2,0% previsto



Todo son piedras.:rolleye:


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2012)

Segundo nivel con volumen también, bien calculado por parte del P.O.T.R.A.

Ahora si usamos el primer nivel como soporte podemos tener algo más de garantías de este mini brutal rally alcista M.B.R.A.


----------



## DeCafeina (25 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la crisis de deuda empieza a afectar a gringolandia el dato de bienes duradero es la prueba , tambien podemos ver que fotocopiar billetes no es suficiente pues el reino unido vuelve a la recesion , pensad solo en cortos , los cortos son ganadores



Tiene usted toda la razón. Yo llevo interesado por esto de la economía desde 2007 y si algo he aprendido en todo este tiempo es que la bolsa, a largo plazo, siempre baja. 

...y eso espero, porque me acaba de saltar el stop protege beneficios que había puesto esta mañana. Al menos me dará para un par de cubatas.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Abr 2012)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Tiene usted toda la razón. Yo llevo interesado por esto de la economía desde 2007 y si algo he aprendido en todo este tiempo es que la bolsa, a largo plazo, siempre baja.
> 
> ...y eso espero, porque me acaba de saltar el stop protege beneficios que había puesto esta mañana. Al menos me dará para un par de cubatas.



A largo plazo, todas las empresas acaban desapareciendo...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2012)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Tiene usted toda la razón. Yo llevo interesado por esto de la economía desde 2007 y si algo he aprendido en todo este tiempo es que la bolsa, a largo plazo, siempre baja.
> 
> ...y eso espero, porque me acaba de saltar el stop protege beneficios que había puesto esta mañana. Al menos me dará para un par de cubatas.



MV no es siemprebajista , tambien a ganado con largos , pero ahora los indicadores dicen que se inicia la correccion de la subida 1070-1420 sp500


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Entonces no es su novia? Pues de veras que lo siento :´(
> 
> Los misterios no son tales si sabe su significado encontrarles. Nada. Si usted va en el muy corto plazo intradiario amarre plusvis, si busca objetivos mayores vera reducir sus plusvis hoy. Pero recuerde que usa sabe que sera lo que quiere el negro.
> 
> ...



Si lo he pillado Gran maestro chinazo. Solo que me intriga el origen de sus fuentes.

Mi objetivo son los 4,3x en BKT (nah un +43% :fiufiu e intentaré acompañarlo como buenamente pueda.

Con las ibertrolas, como poco los 4.2x pero en esta no lo tengo tan claro todavía. 

Suerte!


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2012)

Neins por todas partes

Merkel 
Comenta que rechaza cualquier estímulo en forma de gasto para impulsar el crecimient


----------



## diosmercado (25 Abr 2012)

Caspita, el dax puliendose maximos diarios. Las malas noticias venden. Se estan frotando las manos con usa. Todo pesimismo, seguimos para bingo.


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2012)

Les he cantado a los pobres del Chat estos 50 últimos puntos...la verdad es que no se porque me meto.

Hoy ya me han metido caña tras cantarles tres operaciones ganadoras.

ES QUE SOY MASOCA


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (25 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV no es siemprebajista , tambien a ganado con largos , pero ahora los indicadores dicen que se inicia la correccion de la subida 1070-1420 sp500



Puede que sean los gringos, la deuda, la corrección o lo que quieras. O puede que es difícil que la bolsa vaya bien cuando la economía va mal. El caso es que no me acaba de parecer consistente el rebote de ayer y de hoy en el chulibex.

¿Qué te parece?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Puede que sean los gringos, la deuda, la corrección o lo que quieras. O puede que es difícil que la bolsa vaya bien cuando la economía va mal. El caso es que no me acaba de parecer consistente el rebote de ayer y de hoy en el chulibex.
> 
> ¿Qué te parece?



rebote por brutal sobreventa , pero la tendencia es bajista


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2012)

Señor Pirata las fuentes nunca se dicen, o eso es solo para el periodismo?

El sistema del señor Franr se debe basar en la estadistica y algun tipo de regresion. Los numeros son mmuy buenos, y tenia buenos maestros.

Por cierto donde esta el señor Luis cuando se le necesita? donde? Al tocayo suyo ya ni lo nombro, supongo que estara bajo una palmera tomando piña colada mientras ve mozas corretear por su jardin al grito de Fran te queremos. 

60 puntos de subida desde la cornada inglesa. Somos legion cago en la leche.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2012)

Y hoy toca barbas...


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Neins por todas partes
> 
> Merkel
> Comenta que rechaza cualquier estímulo en forma de gasto para impulsar el crecimient



Vaya tía más burra. Al final Alemania va a pasar de ser el centro de Europa a ser un pais que nadie quiere que esté a su lado. Estos alemanes se autoconvencen que las cosas son como ellos dicen .... y no les baja del burro nadie ..... salvo una Guerra Mundial. Esperemos que no tengan telarañas en el cerebro.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vaya tía más burra. Al final Alemania va a pasar de ser el centro de Europa a ser un pais que nadie quiere que esté a su lado. Estos alemanes se autoconvencen que las cosas son como ellos dicen .... y no les baja del burro nadie ..... salvo una Guerra Mundial. Esperemos que no tengan telarañas en el cerebro.



Bueno tal vez pongan a un socialista y pasta para todos.


----------



## burbufilia (25 Abr 2012)

Guanas tardes. Cómo va el volumen hoy? Es bueno? Esperaré a la crónica de mulder. 

BBVA dice que nos vamos al -1.3% de crecimiento porque ha habido una política de estímulo de la que poco se habla, que ha sido saldar deudas con proveedores.

De Merkel poco se puede esperar, pero es que es jefa de estado de un país, no un miembro europeo

BCE diciendo que pa qué vamos a comprar deuda española, pero que de todas formas Europa está de nuestro lado. Yo estoy pensando en una cosa, estoy mirando el lado bueno: quizá no sea conveniente que BCE anuncie que comprará deuda en el secundario porque eso es un incentivo a que los traders de bonos privaticen beneficios y socialicen pérdidas vía BCE: ejemplo, soy un Moodys y anuncio guano para España, compro deuda al 7% (precio de bono 93 aprox) y la revendo al 5% al BCE (precio 95 aprox) en el secundario. Me equivoco?

En fin, yo esperaba dos días de rebote seguidos para confiar en este suelo del chulibex, en el cual no confiaba hasta hoy, en que las probabilidades ya juegan a favor de los largos. Pero bueno, esto es un partido de tenis y sólo llevamos un break


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2012)

y cuando lo de fotocopiar billetes resulte no ser la solucion ? como en UK entonces no habra nada que hacer


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2012)

Madre mía, he abierto un corto en Apple de 100 títulos. Tras ejecutar la orden he visto instantáneamente que iba ganando 300 dolares y me he percatado que el corto era de 1000 títulos. Rápidamente he cerrado con esos 300 positivos pero podía haber sido un roto porque el stop era de 5 pipos completos.

Cuidado con las teclas ....


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2012)




----------



## pollastre (25 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si lo he pillado Gran maestro chinazo. Solo que me intriga el origen de sus fuentes.



Retorcidos son los caminos del Sr. Chinazo.

Peliagudos sus máximos y mínimos locales.

Intentar comprenderle es como preguntarse qué hay en los espacios insterticiales entre universos burbuja, en un multiverso inflacionario en expansión eterna.

No creo que esté a su alcance. Al mío no lo está, al menos ::


----------



## Zetaperro (25 Abr 2012)

Sabéis de algún libro bueno bueno sobre análisis técnico?


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Madre mía, he abierto un corto en Apple de 100 títulos. Tras ejecutar la orden he visto instantáneamente que iba ganando 300 dolares y me he percatado que el corto era de 1000 títulos. Rápidamente he cerrado con esos 300 positivos pero podía haber sido un roto porque el stop era de 5 pipos completos.
> 
> Cuidado con las teclas ....



En estos momentos hubiera perdido 5000 dolares.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Abr 2012)

SP 1388.95+16.98(+1.24%)

¿Con tó lo gordo?


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Retorcidos son los caminos del Sr. Chinazo.
> 
> Peliagudos sus máximos y mínimos locales.
> 
> ...



Yo se lo digo, una D-brana. Otras teorías dicen que es el bulk. Otras dicen que entre ambos está el portero de acceso .....


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> SP 1388.95+16.98(+1.24%)
> 
> ¿Con tó lo gordo?



Con to lo gordo...para llegar hasta los 1420

Estoy pensando en un uprating al "Level of Guano"...


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Les he cantado a los pobres del Chat estos 50 últimos puntos...la verdad es que no se porque me meto.
> 
> Hoy ya me han metido caña tras cantarles tres operaciones ganadoras.
> 
> ES QUE SOY MASOCA



Es un lugar harto curioso y sus habitantes aún más.


----------



## Nico (25 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Madre mía, he abierto un corto en Apple de 100 títulos. Tras ejecutar la orden he visto instantáneamente que iba ganando 300 dolares y me he percatado que el corto era de 1000 títulos. Rápidamente he cerrado con esos 300 positivos pero podía haber sido un roto porque el stop era de 5 pipos completos.
> 
> Cuidado con las teclas ....



Y después nos quejamos porque hay un "flash sell" y cuando dicen que es por culpa del "dedo" de un broker que en vez de oprimir la "M" de millions, toca la "B" de billions *no nos la creemos !!*


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Retorcidos son los caminos del Sr. Chinazo.
> 
> Peliagudos sus máximos y mínimos locales.
> 
> ...



ienso: debe ser la hora de comenzar a beber, no me quiero quedar atras, que ya veo que alguno ya ha empezado.


----------



## Nico (25 Abr 2012)

Cof cof... cof cof... ya han hecho alabanzas de los que invirtieron en Bankinter ?

cof, cof... perdón, es la garganta que la tengo un poco afectada... cof, cof...

Y así es... algunos con Grifols, otros con BKT pero, los que estamos en esto hace muchos años ya vamos directo al hueso de la cosa.



(pensar que de la bronca de que me sacaran del juego la primera vez casi no entro a la siguiente pero, la colina de Bertok y el compromiso conceptual de Janus sirvieron para mantener el coraje).

Juego maldito y desquiciado !! (para colmo compulsivo y atrapante).

Me voy a seguir trabajando que, como Zuloman, yo gano mis porotos en otro lado !!


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Y después nos quejamos porque hay un "flash sell" y cuando dicen que es por culpa del "dedo" de un broker que en vez de oprimir la "M" de millions, toca la "B" de billions *no nos la creemos !!*



Ya le digo:

Apple Inc	-	SELL	1000	608.03	607.69	USD	340.00


----------



## Nico (25 Abr 2012)

Cuidado Janus !!, si el chiste no iba por ti, iba por los "flash cracks" !



A ti si te creo... lo que no me creo es el "dedo mágico de los billones" cuando justifican los bugs del sistema (donde se deslizan los hilos de la matrix financiera).


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Cuidado Janus !!, si el chiste no iba por ti, iba por los "flash cracks" !
> 
> 
> 
> A ti si te creo... lo que no me creo es el "dedo mágico de los billones" cuando justifican los bugs del sistema (donde se deslizan los hilos de la matrix financiera).




Ya lo sé. Estoy pensando si un corto de 608.000 dolares puede haber provocado una bajada instantánea del 0,05% y eso es lo que he ganado.

Para que vea Pollastre que el HFT se puede hacer con dos botones ... muchos cojones .... saliendo echando patas cuando media un error.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Les he cantado a los pobres del Chat estos 50 últimos puntos...la verdad es que no se porque me meto.
> 
> Hoy ya me han metido caña tras cantarles tres operaciones ganadoras.
> 
> ES QUE SOY MASOCA



Que hentuza maj dezagradesia.... 

¿que chat es ese?::



Janus dijo:


> Madre mía, he abierto un corto en Apple de 100 títulos. Tras ejecutar la orden he visto instantáneamente que iba ganando 300 dolares y me he percatado que el corto era de 1000 títulos. Rápidamente he cerrado con esos 300 positivos pero podía haber sido un roto porque el stop era de 5 pipos completos.
> 
> Cuidado con las teclas ....



A me me pasó un larguicorto al más puro estilo MV...parriba queriendo ir pabajo ::



pollastre dijo:


> Retorcidos son los caminos del Sr. Chinazo.
> 
> Peliagudos sus máximos y mínimos locales.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que son muchas copas en muchos bares , y eso lo puedo hacer yo también. Creo que la dificultad está en que bares frecuentar y con que compañia :rolleye:




Janus dijo:


> Yo se lo digo, una D-brana. Otras teorías dicen que es el bulk. Otras dicen que entre ambos está el portero de acceso .....



Es pandoro. No le des más vueltas



Nico dijo:


> Cof cof... cof cof... ya han hecho alabanzas de los que invirtieron en Bankinter ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Mandeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee???????????????????????


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2012)

ACS puede estar dando una buena entrada en breve. Si el IBEX tiene continuidad, ACS va a subir.


----------



## atlanterra (25 Abr 2012)

FSLR a 16.XX puede ser una buena entrada. A este paso en dos dias los vemos.


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> FSLR a 16.XX puede ser una buena entrada. A este paso en dos dias los vemos.



Yo no veo ninguna referencia fiable y para entrar con 2000, 3000 o 4000 títulos prefiero ver la figura de vuelta y tener claro donde ha entrado el dinero para tener una referencia fiable de stop loss. No hace falta correr porque el sector entero se dará la vuelta cuando le toque y puede ser un campeón de medio plazo (si es que no desaparece el sector completo). Dale tiempo al igual que al sector de las carboneras.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2012)

Ya estan aqui los citis, son unos cachondos y siempre avisan. 

Señor Piraton mas fuerza hoy no tendrian que tener, ya sabra usted si aguanta. Vigile, y cuando quiera y siempre que usted pague yo le invito a unas copas.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Abr 2012)

Buenas tardes,

Nada, que es para que vean que sigo teniendo el avatar larguista y eso... para empujar un poco al IBEX más que nada.


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Abr 2012)

Mulder como va el volumen

empiezan a distribuir


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2012)

Hollande pide eurobonos para financiar proyectos industriales e infraestructuras - elEconomista.es

Griñan & cia también quieren eurobonos de esos...para quisquillas y tocarse el huevo derecho.


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2012)

¿sendos pull-backs? ienso:


----------



## Durmiente (25 Abr 2012)

Porra de cierre: 7.125


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Es bueno ya el rebote?



El SP tiene una buena resistencia en 1392. Ahí está mi trigger.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2012)

el ibex a sido detenido por la bajista de reserva


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya estan aqui los citis, son unos cachondos y siempre avisan.
> 
> Señor Piraton mas fuerza hoy no tendrian que tener, ya sabra usted si aguanta. Vigile, y cuando quiera y siempre que usted pague yo le invito a unas copas.



Yo voy hasta donde el patriotismo me lleve ::

A las copas, tó llegará maestro.

Tengo unas versiones de la tablilla que toma los valores de cierre de yahoo finance, y otra más simplificada del hekonomijta. Es semiatomática, en breve en su buzón.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2012)

a institución presidida por Ben S. Bernanke no ha dado sopresas y ha mantenido los tipos de interés en el 0-0,25%, mientras que su lenguaje tampoco ha variado respecto a las últimas reuniones.

En el comunicado emitido por la Rerserva Federal, insiste en que la economía se ha estado expandiendo moderamente, y que aunque las condiciones del mercado laboral han mejorado en los últimos meses, la tasa de desempleo permanece elevada.

Asimimo, la Fed recuerda que a pesar de los signos de progreso, el sector inmobiliario permanece deprimido. Respecto a la inflación, reconoce que ha subido algo, principalemten por los mayores precios de la gasolina y el petróleo, aunque las expectativas a largo plazo se han mantenido estables.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2012)

jajaja JRande el Tecniclaca! 

Ale, voy a pulirme parte de las plusvis, ya saben alcohol y comida de calidade!

Adelante Patriotas!!


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2012)

No saco el caballero del dragón porque realmente no ha insinuado nada de QE3 e impresoras con toner infinito...


----------



## Claca (25 Abr 2012)

Señores, últimas horas para votar:

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Señores, últimas horas para votar:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado



Voto pepónico!


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2012)

Un offtopic, la mejor canasta de la historia...

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/99BuRhj29HY?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/99BuRhj29HY?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Yo creo más bien que es chorra...


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Voto pepónico!



Yo ni frío ni calor porque todo lo que sea más 1000 puntos lo voy a ver como una mariconada. :


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/empresas-fina...lgado-para-uno-de-sus-consejos-asesores-.html

Vaya vergüenza de pais.En endesa y ahora en abertis.Estoy muy quemado. Esta casta politica da asco


----------



## Zetaperro (25 Abr 2012)

Dentro de unos minutos habla Bernanke


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Abertis 'ficha' a la exministra Elena Salgado para uno de sus consejos asesores - elEconomista.es
> 
> Vaya vergüenza de pais.En endesa y ahora en abertis.Estoy muy quemado. Esta casta politica da asco



Es una verdadera pena el tinglao que se tienen montao y las hostias que nos meten a los de abajo. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Dentro de unos minutos habla Bernanke



¿está seguro?, ya han ofrecido los datos de la fed


----------



## Claca (25 Abr 2012)

IBEX:







Todavía queda por hacer, pero es una buena cosa que se vea un canal de desaceleración.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2012)

Coca-Cola propone su primer split de acciones en 16 años - elEconomista.es


----------



## Claca (25 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Coca-Cola propone su primer split de acciones en 16 años - elEconomista.es



La acción sigue estando muy bien, no importa si le dan un lavado de cara


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 Abr 2012)

Bueno, según veo en gráfico horario, aún nos debería quedar algún susto +- importante, el ibex no debería irse a cañón dejando ese gap tan claro a su suerte (demasiada pistas para los bajistas). Por otra parte, en gráfico horario,n no parece que el MACD nos de mucha ilusión. Veremos que pasa mañana.


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hola Claca, ¿no sé estara formando una bandera desde 7200-7100 cuyo
mástil está en 6840?
tomorrow a versi rompe o es un fallo


----------



## Claca (25 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> hola Claca, ¿no sé estara formando una bandera desde 7200-7100 cuyo
> mástil está en 6840?
> tomorrow a versi rompe o es un fallo



Es una posibilidad, pero de momento no deja de ser eso, ya que no tiene el cuerpo formado, ni tampoco ha roto.

Creo que lo interesante es ver que luego de tanto sufrimiento bajista el índice empieza a mostrar una vía para reconducirse al alza. Era muy necesario ganar margen para frenar cayendo, por así decirlo.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2012)

radiar lo que dice avioneta bernanke :Aplauso:


----------



## Zetaperro (25 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> radiar lo que dice avioneta bernanke :Aplauso:



Se mantienen tipos hasta al menos 2014, no hay previstos estímulos a corto plazo y es pesimista respecto al crecimiento.


Un cagao vamos.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2012)

Este arreón tiene pinta de ....


----------



## vyk (25 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Se mantienen tipos hasta al menos 2014, no hay previstos estímulos a corto plazo y es pesimista respecto al crecimiento.
> 
> 
> Un cagao vamos.




La Fed mejora su previsión de crecimiento y paro, pero no cierra la puerta a más estímulos - elEconomista.es



> *
> La Fed mejora sus previsiones de crecimiento y de desempleo para 2012*
> 
> La Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos ha ampliado hoy su compromiso de mantener "niveles excepcionalmente bajos" de los tipos de interés por lo menos hasta finales de 2014 para respaldar recuperación económica. Sin sorpresas: la Fed mantiene los tipos en el 0-0,25%.
> ...


----------



## patilltoes (25 Abr 2012)

Y pepon suelto por ahi.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2012)

Como se han despiojado de gacelas, ...jojo

ahora subidón,subidón


----------



## diosmercado (25 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Y pepon suelto por ahi.



Toda la sesion americana se puede resumir en su ultima hora. Subiran, todos contentos, mas gacelos arriba y la crisis de habra vuelto a acabar otra vez (cuantas iran ya...).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2012)

1392 al punto. Vamos a ver si al final lo hacen, mejor dicho, lo vuelven a hacer.

Usa sabe que es lo que quiere el negro.

En el ultimo cuarto de hora lo tienen que intentar. 

Claca es algo menos bajista ya, eso es un paso. Un gran paso vamos. Suerte a todos mañana.


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> jajaja JRande el Tecniclaca!
> 
> Ale, voy a pulirme parte de las plusvis, ya saben alcohol y comida de calidade!
> 
> Adelante Patriotas!!



Así nunca nadie va a tomar en serio mi blog :ouch:


!QUE MAS DA! :XX::XX:


----------



## Claca (25 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Así nunca nadie va a tomar en serio mi blog :ouch:
> 
> 
> !QUE MAS DA! :XX::XX:



No lo había visto :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2012)

El FMI apuesta por el banco malo y dice que la banca española necesita más fondos públicos - elEconomista.es


se apunta directamente a bankia el leman brotels ejpaño


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 1392 al punto. Vamos a ver si al final lo hacen, mejor dicho, lo vuelven a hacer.
> 
> Usa sabe que es lo que quiere el negro.
> 
> ...



El punto de no retorno creo que lo hemos pasado ya hoy.


----------



## bronx5 (25 Abr 2012)

Lo clavarán en 1392??


----------



## credulo (25 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Así nunca nadie va a tomar en serio mi blog :ouch:
> 
> 
> !QUE MAS DA! :XX::XX:



Si pincha usted en el tecniclaca le sale la piratona ::

Hay que joderse, la mitad del hilo diciendo tie que haber rebote tie que haber rebote y cuando lo hay solo veo claras de incredulidad


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2012)

credulo dijo:


> Si pincha usted en el tecniclaca le sale la piratona ::
> 
> Hay que joderse, la mitad del hilo diciendo tie que haber rebote tie que haber rebote y cuando lo hay solo veo claras de incredulidad



Misterios de la informática!!! voy a probar...:


Es verdad! además en tamaño aceptable para distinguir detalles....:baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2012)

credulo dijo:


> Si pincha usted en el tecniclaca le sale la piratona ::
> 
> Hay que joderse, la mitad del hilo diciendo tie que haber rebote tie que haber rebote y cuando lo hay solo veo claras de incredulidad



Lo dira por otros, ¿no? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## credulo (25 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo dira por otros, ¿no? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Claro que si piratón


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Abr 2012)

Por si interesa...

"El grupo de defensa italiano Finmeccanica ha vuelto a saltar a la palestra por haber presuntamente pagado sobornos al Gobierno de Panamá. No es, sin embargo, la primera vez que el grupo se ve envuelto en asuntos un tanto turbios. 

Presuntos sobornos

El grupo industrial italiano Finmeccanica, que opera sobre todo en la defensa (helicópteros, electrónica…), está de nuevo envuelto en otro escándalo por presuntos sobornos a dirigentes políticos internacionales (en esta ocasión del Gobierno de Panamá) a cambio de la adjudicación nuevos contratos. No es la primera vez que el grupo se ve envuelto en escándalos de este tipo: en 2010 también fue acusado de utilizar “fondos negros” para pagar sobornos por la adjudicación de contratos en Asia, el año pasado varios altos cargos de Selex Sistemi Integrati y de Enav, empresas que forman parte del grupo Finmeccanica, fueron detenidos acusados presuntamente de la creación de fondos ilegales a través de la emisión de facturas falsas "


----------



## Claca (25 Abr 2012)

COCACOLA, con hielo, sin hielo, con azúcar o sin y hasta con split:







Lo comentado, primer objetivo en los 77,80 - 78,00 dólares, con la posibilidad de estar montados en el gran tercer impulso.


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> COCACOLA, con hielo, sin hielo, con azúcar o sin y hasta con split:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo mire por donde lo mire nunca consigo pillarla en una caída importante, no para de subir. Yo me la imagino perfectamente a 50$ con split, vamos 100$ actuales.
Tiene unos ratios que asustan, aunque con su nivel de crecimiento con el tiempo terminará justificandolos.
Un per 19 es una bestialidad, para cogerla a un per 15 habria que comprarla a 58$. Terminará ganando mas y bajando su per.
Desde que buffet la compro minimo han hecho ya 3 splits (Debe estar recibiendo cada año como poco 1/4 de lo que le costo via dividendos)


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Abr 2012)

"Resultado tranquilizador el de Coca-Cola en el primer trimestre. La compañía sigue siendo un valor de gran calidad que ha sabido sortear la crisis con maestría. Acción correcta y con un riesgo inferior a la media. Mantenga.



Con un resultado trimestral mejor de lo esperado, Coca-Cola ha demostrado una vez más sus grandes virtudes defensivas, tan apreciadas por los accionistas: ventas +7% (en datos comparables) y beneficio por acción +9% hasta 0,89 USD. Un resultado, por cierto, en línea con los objetivos a largo plazo marcados por el grupo. 



Coca-Cola se beneficia de un buen equilibrio entre las grandes zonas geográficas (Norteamérica, Europa, Latinoamérica y Asia/África), todas ellas con un volumen de ventas al alza. Cabe destacar la buena resistencia ofrecida en el muy competitivo mercado norteamericano (volumen de ventas: +2%), así como el fuerte repunte en algunos países emergentes como India (+20%) o China (+9%). 



Pese al alza de los costes de las materias primas, Coca-Cola ha podido mantener su rentabilidad, gracias a unos tipos de cambio favorables, su intacta capacidad para subir los precios y sus avances en productividad. 

La máquina de Coca-Cola funciona pues a pleno rendimiento. Tras haber aumentado su dividendo en un 135% en la última década (2002-2011), el grupo sigue empeñado en mimar al accionista"


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> "Resultado tranquilizador el de Coca-Cola en el primer trimestre. La compañía sigue siendo un valor de gran calidad que ha sabido sortear la crisis con maestría. Acción correcta y con un riesgo inferior a la media. Mantenga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, pues no sé cómo consiguen aumentar las ventas .... porque no todo son niños ... y los cubatas tienen ya un precio de pelotas.


----------



## Claca (25 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo mire por donde lo mire nunca consigo pillarla en una caída importante, no para de subir. Yo me la imagino perfectamente a 50$ con split, vamos 100$ actuales.
> Tiene unos ratios que asustan, aunque con su nivel de crecimiento con el tiempo terminará justificandolos.
> Un per 19 es una bestialidad, para cogerla a un per 15 habria que comprarla a 58$. Terminará ganando mas y bajando su per.
> Desde que buffet la compro minimo han hecho ya 3 splits (Debe estar recibiendo cada año como poco 1/4 de lo que le costo via dividendos)



Hace poco comenté que era para comprar con stop 70,05, de hecho cuando lo dije hizo suelo, lo cual, para qué mentir, tiene mucho de casual. Juraría que dijiste que no te lo repitiera porque te metías de cabeza, y vaya, te lo repetí. Las tendencias alcistas asustan porque el precio no para de subir, por eso a la mínima oportunidad hay que montarse, sin esperar grandes recortes que de hecho pueden significar el fin de la tendencia que nos interesa aprovechar. 

Entiendo que da respeto incorporarse _arriba_, pero KO nos ofrecía un momento muy bueno para entrar, con vistas además a ampliar el objetivo hasta los 86 dólares. Y, ojo, que puede salir rana, que ya se sabe que nunca hay nada seguro, pero precisamente por eso, cuando algo está más o menos claro hay que intentar aprovecharlo.


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2012)

Vamos a ver qué hace Apple. En la anterior publicación de resultados consiguió superar máximos con una gap importante. Hoy ha subido mucho pero está por ver si enfrenta y supera los máximos anteriores. No es una recomendación de cortos, simplemente un aviso para ponerlo en el radar para seguirlo.

Este tema solo es por técnico. Por fundamental, los próximos trimestres se vislumbran también espectaculares y rompiendo el marcador.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Hace poco comenté que era para comprar con stop 70,05, de hecho cuando lo dije hizo suelo, lo cual, para qué mentir, tiene mucho de casual. Juraría que dijiste que no te lo repitiera porque te metías de cabeza, y vaya, te lo repetí. Las tendencias alcistas asustan porque el precio no para de subir, por eso a la mínima oportunidad hay que montarse, sin esperar grandes recortes que de hecho pueden significar el fin de la tendencia que nos interesa aprovechar.
> 
> Entiendo que da respeto incorporarse _arriba_, pero KO nos ofrecía un momento muy bueno para entrar, con vistas además a ampliar el objetivo hasta los 86 dólares. Y, ojo, que puede salir rana, que ya se sabe que nunca hay nada seguro, pero precisamente por eso, cuando algo está más o menos claro hay que intentar aprovecharlo.



Desde luego chapó por el analisis.En KO a poco que exista la certeza de que va a comenzar un nuevo impulso alcista habria que meterse de cabeza. Gran fallo el esperar mayores recortes


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Joder, pues no sé cómo consiguen aumentar las ventas .... porque no todo son niños ... y los cubatas tienen ya un precio de pelotas.



Hombre, entiendo que el comentario es una broma, ¿no? Porque los botellines de Coca-Cola (20cl) influyen bien poco en el precio del cubata patrio. (En 2007 creo recordar que Casbega los servía a unos 20-21cent. con retorno de envase)


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2012)

ACS cierra la venta del 10% de Abertis por 875 millones: se anota plusvalías de 165 millones - elEconomista.es

Mañana debería ser un día que ponga a ACS por encima de los 15 euros si no 15,80 euros.


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Nadie ve el ibex otra vez bajista?



Yo lo veo en el límite de riesgo (cresting).

También es verdad que está a punto de dar clara señal de compra. Pero lo dicho, peligro máximo.

La jornada de mañana jueves es crucial.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ACS cierra la venta del 10% de Abertis por 875 millones: se anota plusvalías de 165 millones - elEconomista.es
> 
> Mañana debería ser un día que ponga a ACS por encima de los 15 euros si no 15,80 euros.



Vender en un dia un 10%...impresionante


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2012)

El fmi apuntando con el dedo a Bankia como uno de los mayores riesgos sistemicos de toda europa.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Así nunca nadie va a tomar en serio mi blog :ouch:
> 
> 
> !QUE MAS DA! :XX::XX:



puede por favor, explicarme esto no lo entiendo:

Por debajo hay un canal muy estrecho entre 7024-6.998 que de ser roto abajo, puede llevarnos a los 6.860

prevee que mañana caiga?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> puede por favor, explicarme esto no lo entiendo:
> 
> Por debajo hay un canal muy estrecho entre 7024-6.998 que de ser roto abajo, puede llevarnos a los 6.860
> 
> prevee que mañana caiga?



Creo que esa gráfica era del día 24 para el día siguiente (hoy, ahora ya ayer, bueno ya me entiende) 

Corrijo, veo que la fecha de la gráfica es del 25, así que no he dicho nada :o



bertok dijo:


> Yo lo veo en el límite de riesgo (cresting).
> 
> También es verdad que está a punto de dar clara señal de compra. Pero lo dicho, peligro máximo.
> 
> La jornada de mañana jueves es crucial.



Y ahí estaremos esperando agazapados. (Por cierto, offtopic: Hoy hice práctica trimestral de tiro, y mientras corría por la galería defendiéndome de las siluetas que me querían acribillar me acordé de la colina de las plusvis, menos mal que la HK no lleva bayoneta ) )


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> puede por favor, explicarme esto no lo entiendo:
> 
> Por debajo hay un canal muy estrecho entre 7024-6.998 que de ser roto abajo, puede llevarnos a los 6.860
> 
> prevee que mañana caiga?



Niveles:

Canal principal: 7102-7.298 esto es la zona normal, es decir, si abre por encima de 7102 la tendencia será ir hacia los 7298

Peeeeeero si empieza a tontear con el 7102, por debajo la caída tiene altas probabilidades, en primer término hasta 7.024 y el nivel 3 está muy cercano. 
Esto nos da caída gorda.

A partir de aquí a usarlos bajo su responsabilidad. 
Ya sabe que en mi escenario estamos alcistas a corto, es decir, que mientras no rompa niveles por abajo (6998)....SOLO MIRAMOS AL VERDE (incluso podemos cerrar en 7050 p.e. sería una mínima bajada que no rompe la senda alcista.


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Creo que esa gráfica era del día 24 para el día siguiente (hoy, ahora ya ayer, bueno ya me entiende)
> 
> Corrijo, veo que la fecha de la gráfica es del 25, así que no he dicho nada :o



Arreglado Hamijo, he incluido la fecha del gráfico. El problema viene en que uso la misma entrada para no hacer interminable el blog, y claro aparece la fecha que lo subí el primer día.:o


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Abr 2012)

Bueno Janus, no sabíamos que tenías una empresa.
El artículo que pego es curioso, completo al final.

"#1: Kansas City Southern 

•Rentabilidad total desde abril de 1992: 19.030%

Además de caer con el resto del mercado en 2008 y 2009, la acción ha subido de manera constante desde la década de 1990. Pero en aquel entonces se veía un poco diferente. "Era un conglomerado, y era un conglomerado extraño: era un ferrocarril y una empresa de administración de fondos", explica Paul Larson, estratega jefe de valores de Morningstar. En 2000, la empresa de administración de dinero se separó para convertirse en una entidad separada, comerciando ahora como Janus Capital Group. "En el momento de la escisión, era en la empresa de administración donde estaba el valor, no en el ferrocarril", dice Larson. Sin embargo, la acción de Janus cayó 78% desde la escisión, mientras que la de Kansas City Southern subió 1.051%. En aquel entonces, los márgenes de ganancia de Kansas eran inferiores a la media del sector ferroviario, pero sus vías entraron en México, por lo que se benefició del comercio fronterizo impulsado por el NAFTA. Los márgenes de ganancias se hallan ahora más cerca de los niveles del sector. Sin duda, los pacientes inversionistas ya se han visto recompensados, aunque los analistas de Morningstar creen que sus mejores días aún están por venir.
"

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...ml?mod=WSJS_inicio_section_FinanzasPersonales


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WW0QFuFS0Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2012)

investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=PTCL&dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native

Que ha pasado aquí? Se han pasado 3 pueblos en la caida. Tiene en caja mas dinero que su capitalizacion.Cada año ha incrementado su caja de forma consistente.Podria pagar como un 70% de su deuda estructural con su caja.Vendio a precio de oro a tef su participacion en vivo y a cambio se compro la 2 mayor operadora del pais.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## vyk (26 Abr 2012)

Santander redujo su beneficio un 24%, hasta 1.604 millones de euros - elEconomista.es

*Santander redujo su beneficio un 24%, hasta 1.604 millones de euros*

La entidad presidida por Emilio Botín ha comunicado a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) que su beneficio neto se redujo un 24% en el primer trimestre, hasta los 1.604 millones de euros.

El resultado está en línea con lo esperado por los analistas consultados por Bloomberg, que de media esperaban unas ganancias netas de 1.650 millones de euros.

La caída del beneficio es consecuencia de los 3.127 millones de euros que el banco dotó a provisiones para insolvencias, que se incrementaron un 51%.* Sin provisiones, las ganancias de Santander habrían alcanzado los 6.280 millones de euros, lo que supone un 9% más y un nuevo récord trimestral del banco*.

La tasa de morosidad del banco se situó en el 3,98%, lo que supone un aumento de 0,37 puntos con respecto a un año antes y nueve centésimas en el trimestre. En España, alcanzó el 5,75%, con un aumento de 1,18 puntos en el año.

La tasa de cobertura de dicha mora se sitúa en el 62% para el conjunto del grupo y en el 46% para el negocio en España. Dicha tasa es un punto superior a la del cierre del año pasado, cambio de tendencia que se produce por vez primera en seis trimestres, explica el banco.

Además, el banco alcanza un core capital del 9,11% bajo criterio EBA, superando su exigencia para junio de 2012, mientras que en criterios BIS II, dicho ratio es del 10,1%.

El crédito concedido a los clientes aumentó un 4,6% y alcanza ya los 746.382 millones de euros, mientras que los depósitos aumentaron un 3,6% hasta totalizar 642.786 millones.

El presidente de Banco Santander, Emilio Botín, destacó en nota de prensa que "hemos batido nuestro récord de generación de beneficio antes de provisiones, con 6.280 millones de euros, más de 25.000 millones en términos anualizados, gracias a la fortaleza de los ingresos y el buen manejo de los costes. Estos datos nos permitirán en 2012 mantener el core capital en el 10% y la remuneración por acción en 0,60 euros, y cumplir con las nuevas exigencias de provisiones del riesgo inmobiliario en España".


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2012)

Yo quiero ver a la piratona....

¿ Andestá la foto esa ?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Abr 2012)

vyk dijo:


> *Santander redujo su beneficio un 24%, hasta 1.604 millones de euros*



Peor de lo esperado...ienso:

Ibex 35
Últ:7.149,40
Var (% / Ptos):0,43 %/ +30,50


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Abr 2012)

La piratona


Spoiler














FranR dijo:


> Peeeeeero si empieza a tontear con el 7102, por debajo la caída tiene altas probabilidades, en primer término hasta 7.024 y el nivel 3 está muy cercano.
> Esto nos da caída gorda.



Pues no ha tonteado mucho... :ouch: (Por ahora)


----------



## ghkghk (26 Abr 2012)

Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME) registró un beneficio neto de 35,5 millones de euros en el primer trimestre, lo que supone un 14,4% menos que en igual periodo del año pasado, informó este jueves la empresa.

BME achacó dicho resultado al contexto de menores volúmenes en los mercados de Renta Variable y Derivados, causados por la situación económica internacional, normativa regulatoria sobre la negociación y corrección general a la baja en los precios de cotización.

Pese a ello, según ha señalado, la diversificación en su modelo de negocio y su generación de fuentes de ingresos alternativas ha permitido compensar parcialmente el efecto de los descensos de volúmenes en el beneficio generado.

El resultado bruto de explotación (Ebitda) de BME se situó en 52,3 millones de euros, cifra un 13,4% inferior a la del primer trimestre del ejercicio precedente.

Por su parte, los ingresos de la compañía alcanzaron los 77,4 millones de euros entre enero y marzo, con un descenso del 8,9% respecto a los obtenidos en igual periodo de 2011. Los costes operativos han totalizado 25,1 millones de euros, un 2,3% más.


Está casi un 30% por debajo en precios, así que no es del todo mala la noticia.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Esta es la bajista que comentaba antes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenos días... 

Toque otra vez en la apertura, y hace unos minutos... cuando lo rompa (que lo romperá) será con fuerza...

Saludos...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Está casi un 30% por debajo en precios, así que no es del todo mala la noticia.



.
LO tuyo con BME si que es amor. Esperemos que sea correspondido ... :rolleye:

En el gráfico semanal se ve que esta va a dejar una buena vela, aunque con no demasiado volumen.

Al radar.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Toque otra vez en la apertura, y hace unos minutos... cuando lo rompa (que lo romperá) será con fuerza...
> 
> Saludos...



lo rompera , porque asi tiene que ser no ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo rompera , porque asi tiene que ser no ienso:



Los canales bajistas se rompen al alza, si no se acabaria el indice...:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Los canales bajistas se rompen al alza, si no se acabaria el indice...:ouch:



hoy tenemos la tipica sesion trampa , fijese en el eurodolar parece que rompe


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Toque otra vez en la apertura, y hace unos minutos... cuando lo rompa (que lo romperá) será con fuerza...
> 
> Saludos...



Adelante mis patriotas!!!!!!


Por cierto.... BME


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Adelante mis patriotas!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Por cierto.... BME



adelante paso firme hacia la fosa comun


----------



## The Hellion (26 Abr 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> LO tuyo con BME si que es amor. Esperemos que sea correspondido ... :rolleye:
> 
> En el gráfico semanal se ve que esta va a dejar una buena vela, aunque con no demasiado volumen.
> ...



Espero no gafarlo, pero en un día ha dado un euro por acción. :fiufiu:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Peeeeeero si empieza a tontear con el 7102, por debajo la caída tiene altas probabilidades, *en primer término hasta 7.024* y el nivel 3 está muy cercano.
> Esto nos da caída gorda.



Jo, no sé cómo lo hace ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Jo, no sé cómo lo hace ::



Yo creo que es todo mentira, que el sr. FranR nos ha pasado un troyano de esos y hace que en nuestras pantallas aparezcan esos niveles. Otra explicación me parece demasiado enrevesada


----------



## Burbujilimo (26 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo creo que es todo mentira, que el sr. FranR nos ha pasado un troyano de esos y hace que en nuestras pantallas aparezcan esos niveles. Otra explicación me parece demasiado enrevesada



Algo de eso debe ser, porque no acabo de creerme que acabe de clavar el soporte que acabamos de ver con un margen del 0,1% ... 

Voy a poner el blog en favoritos, de nuevo, para tenerlo ya dos veces...


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Abr 2012)

Yo estoy en condiciones de desvelar el secreto de FranR, pero claro, eso cuesta unos cuantos minolles (típica inversión que recuperarán en "dos patás" en la bolsa)


----------



## The Hellion (26 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Adelante mis patriotas!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Por cierto.... BME



No le había visto

[YOUTUBE]XzPBUGUM7KQ[/YOUTUBE]

Y espere a que le lea ghkghk


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2012)

tipico caso en que el analisis TECNICO sugiere reboton de los buenos , pero que finalmente no se produce 

buscad el conocimiento , inevitablemente se requiere conocimiento en cantidades industriales y humildad para reconocer el poco conocimiento que tiene uno mismo


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Culibex, momento crítico como comentaba FranR


----------



## tatur (26 Abr 2012)

Y Gamesa sigue en su camino a los 2,00.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2012)

hoy el eurodolar esta rompiendo la bajista del canal de medio plazo que desarrolla , pero al cierre no se podra mantener por encima porque es una trampa para gacelas osea para ujtede , en pocas sesiones romperemos el 1,30 camino del 1,20


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Abr 2012)

Hola, IBEX a 6xxx cuanto tiempo...



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo creo que es todo mentira, que el sr. FranR nos ha pasado un troyano de esos y hace que en nuestras pantallas aparezcan esos niveles. Otra explicación me parece demasiado enrevesada



Pues sí, es la explicación más sencilla. Aplica usted el principio de la _motosierra_* de Occam, ¿no? )

PD: *Era el nick que usaba House el otro día en un videojuego.


----------



## sirpask (26 Abr 2012)

La preguntita... ¿Puede pasar con Gamesa lo mismo que con IBE renovables?


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> La preguntita... ¿Puede pasar con Gamesa lo mismo que con IBE renovables?



Gamesa no es competitiva en su mercado. O se reinventa o tiene un no-futuro bastante claro.

Hay otras oportunidades de inversión mucho más claras y con menor riesgo.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2012)

y una ves mas podemos comprobar se arrea a las gacelas hacia la trampa y como ellas van contentisimas 

es la economia real , lo curioso es que ya es la tercera ves que lo hacen y en las mismas fechas , pero ya sabemos que las gacelas son gacelas por algo aunque crean ser leoncios por que usan sistemas inteligencia artificial


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2012)

Tengan nerviosos de acero.
Esto de hoy puede ser una barrida en toda regla. No se lancen a comprar como locos, pero desde luego que tampoco a vender ni abrir cortos.
Hay que mirar bien el SAN por si aguanta el 4,60 constituyendo un buen suelo. Cada vez el r/r es mejor sobre ese nivel.
La subida de ayer debería haber servido para subir stops a puntos de entrada. Today is another day.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Abr 2012)

Buenos días:

¿Créeis que resulta excesivo el castigo a la cotización de SAN en el día de hoy, de acuerdo con los resultados que ha presentado, y teniendo en cuenta su ya desastrosa evolución bursátil en las últimas semanas?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tengan nerviosos de acero.
> Esto de hoy puede ser una barrida en toda regla. No se lancen a comprar como locos, pero desde luego que tampoco a vender ni abrir cortos.
> Hay que mirar bien el SAN por si aguanta el 4,60 constituyendo un buen suelo. Cada vez el r/r es mejor sobre ese nivel.
> La subida de ayer debería haber servido para subir stops a puntos de entrada. Today is another day.



no es una barrida , no hay tal suelo , aqui no hubo nada seguimos en lo mismo metidos en el canal bajista de corto plazo


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> ¿Créeis que resulta excesivo el castigo a la cotización de SAN en el día de hoy, de acuerdo con los resultados que ha presentado, y teniendo en cuenta su ya desastrosa evolución bursátil en las últimas semanas?



No cotizan los resultados. Simplemente están vendiendo por el motivo que sea.
No obstante, tras su evolución bursátil queda la duda de si es una venta con continuidad a medio o es una barrida para constatar el soporte de 4,60 y desde ahí tener un rebote considerable.
Hay que verlo.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> ¿Créeis que resulta excesivo el castigo a la cotización de SAN en el día de hoy, de acuerdo con los resultados que ha presentado, y teniendo en cuenta su ya desastrosa evolución bursátil en las últimas semanas?



la tendencia mundial ahora es bajista , si mira solo el grafico de SAN vera un macd intenta girarse al alza lo que provocaria un subidon de los que hacen historia , pero en los graficos hay cosas mas importantes como el que el ibex haya perdido su alcista de largo plazo en marzo , que los gringos esten a punto de girarse a la baja macd semanal y que estemos justamente hoy atacando la bajista de medio plazo en el eurodolar que no conseguiremos romper


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2012)

Hoy están cebándose sobre España solamente. Ni Italia baja con consistencia y los usanos están en verde y por encima de 1392.
Mucho cuidado con abrir cortos. Para eso, es mejor estarse fuera del mercado. No pasa nada por estar en liquidez.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2012)

importante , no se dan cuenta que se esta presionando a españa para que acepte un rescate , es que eso esta claro como el agua y veo que no son conscientes :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

Joder, te despitas un segundo y el guarribex pierde los 7000

En este índice no se hace dinero, simplemente te lo quitan.


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2012)

No hay que hacerse pajas aún. El IBEX sigue 200 pipos por encima del último soporte definido. Mientras que no lo pierda, aquí no ha pasado nada y si acaso, .... más consistencia de soporte se estará generando. Es momento de mirar y esperar.


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2012)

Pongan los gifs de Pepón. Es importante.

Muchos, cuantos más mejor. Puede haber sorpresa.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Abr 2012)

Señor Muertoviviente, ya nos hemos enterado que según usted el Ibex vale 0.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Señor Muertoviviente, ya nos hemos enterado que según usted el Ibex vale 0.



el ibex vale 4000-4500 y los 5266 los vera seguro en un par de meses o tres


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No hay que hacerse pajas aún. El IBEX sigue 200 pipos por encima del último soporte definido. Mientras que no lo pierda, aquí no ha pasado nada y si acaso, .... más consistencia de soporte se estará generando. Es momento de mirar y esperar.



Claro, el dax peleandose con los 6700, a mitad todavía de oler los 7000. Es decir medio regular.

Los usanos a máximos desde la última crisis

Y el ibex a mínimos de 2009, ...defenestrado desde hace semanas y además con visos de seguir siéndolo.

Dos lemas importantes de este hilo

Lema 1: No coger nunca un cuchillo que cae
Lema 2: Repasar el lema 1 cuando por alguna extraña razón de la vida te hayas metido a largo en un mierdo de empresa de un índice que sólo mira hacia abajo,


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Si el SP no aguanta los 1392 ....


----------



## Thankyouforthemusic (26 Abr 2012)

Joder con el SAN, me han barrido el SL, he perdido un Kindle :´(


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Creo que MV tiene razón.
> 
> *Este* mercado bajista tiene una personalidad NO REGISTRADA y eso lo hace menos aprovechable por la cuadrilla de Gacelas leonadas.



Es un ciclo primario bajista duro. Lo que vemos es la consecuencia de ello.


----------



## aksarben (26 Abr 2012)

¿Volatilidad indicativa de suelo formándose? ¿Inicio de mega-guano? Como diría Maese Pollastre, está la cosa calentittttaa.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

Thankyouforthemusic dijo:


> Joder con el SAN, me han barrido el SL, he perdido un Kindle :´(



Ahora el Kindle es del botas ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (26 Abr 2012)

Stop loses de mi vida,
que sois para gacelillas como yo,
como me protegeis de ser sodomizado por pandoro,
este sólo me pilla de refilón

(y aún así algo escuece...)


----------



## Condor (26 Abr 2012)

Conste que yo no me repito, quien se repite es el IBEX!!!!!
























MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lupo (26 Abr 2012)

Joder, ahora 6.968, - -2,12%


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2012)

Ojo con las trampitas....volumen encubierto en el canal pre-guanazo. Arriba ni se han molestado en meter pasta, pese a que los niveles se han clavado.


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Mínimos del día y el SP aguantando a duras penas.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex vale 4000-4500 y los 5266 los vera seguro en un par de meses o tres



¿Cuánto tienes invertido en corto, si no es indiscrección?


----------



## Lupo (26 Abr 2012)

Cotización de IBEX 35 6.963,20 -2,19% -155,70 
26/04/12 11:32:26 | Ficha del IBEX 35 
Da miedooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## juanfer (26 Abr 2012)

¿Cuando es el dividendo de telefonica?

No es en Mayo.

¿Habrá dividendos en cash o papelitos?

Es por meterme, la veo interesante a 11, si hay divindendo.


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Ese corte de las medias del MACD es muy feo, auqnue todavía no está todo perdido. La clave en el SP, as usual.


----------



## Thankyouforthemusic (26 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahora el Kindle es del botas ::





Burbujilimo dijo:


> Stop loses de mi vida,
> que sois para gacelillas como yo,
> como me protegeis de ser sodomizado por pandoro,
> este sólo me pilla de refilón
> ...




A pesar del escozor, hay que ser patriota. 
Por España, todo por España! Viva España, coño!
Esto va pa´rriba, y tal


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2012)

no esten esperanzados en los gringos , ya hicieron techo , como ya dije no fue coincidencia que el vix tocara su soporte de medio plazo y que el sp500 tocara la parte alta de un supuesto canal alcista casi a la ves 

el vix justificaba que esa bajista del sp500 fuese la buena , la que no le dejaria seguir subiendo 8:

ahora toca guano , como sucedio en 2011 y 2010 por estas fechas aprox , no podian ser mas simples eston leoncios pero ya ven que muchas veces esto de los mercaos suele ser sencillo incluso demasiado sencillo para las mentes del mundo desarrollao


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

SP en el techo del rectángulo de consolidación y con las medias del MACD muy estrechas ya ....... *Mucho cuidado*.


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2012)

Estén tranquilos. Los que estén dentro, con los stop losses activados para proteger su posición. Los que estén fuera, atentos a ver qué pasa. No es momento de operar aún.
Estamos en un movimiento que seguro que quiere decir algo.

Desde luego que meter ahora un corto es una locura porque estamos cerca del soporte. No se puede invertir a que un soporte va a caer. Hay que espera a que caiga y después se invierte. No se trata de adivinar lo que sucede.

A mí no me sorprendería un peponazo de la leche .... pero como no soy adivino ... esperaré a verlo.

Eso sí, el SAN a 4,61 es buena opción con un stop muy ajustado (4 pipos) apostando a que el soporte aguanta. Si sale mal, se perderá muy poco.


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Puede hacer una traducción para torpes?



Los circuillos son muy esclarecedores. Esa asusencia de leuros en la recuperación es muy malita.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Cuánto tienes invertido en corto, si no es indiscrección?



casi 20 000 en cortos eurodolar 1,3160 lo demas esta a buen recaudo en mi tierra , no me fio puede haber corralito


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estén tranquilos. Los que estén dentro, con los stop losses activados para proteger su posición. Los que estén fuera, atentos a ver qué pasa. No es momento de operar aún.
> Estamos en un movimiento que seguro que quiere decir algo.
> 
> Desde luego que meter ahora un corto es una locura porque estamos cerca del soporte. No se puede invertir a que un soporte va a caer. Hay que espera a que caiga y después se invierte. No se trata de adivinar lo que sucede.
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2012)

Italia ha vendido 8.500 millones de euros en Letras a 6 meses a un tipo medio del 1,772% vs 1,119% de la subasta de enero, aunque la demanda fue más fuerte al superar a la oferta en 1,71 veces (vs. 1,51 subasta anterior)

Los tipos de los bonos a corto y largo plazo se mantuvieron estables después de la subasta.

¿ porque el hijoeputa de monti intento y consiguio que se fijaran en españa ? 

pues porque sabe que ya no se puede hacer nada , solo intentar salvarse hundiendo al compañero , perded toda esperanza en los que mandan , no haran nada , no tendremos eurobonos ni na de na


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Italia ha vendido 8.500 millones de euros en Letras a 6 meses a un tipo medio del 1,772% vs 1,119% de la subasta de enero, aunque la demanda fue más fuerte al superar a la oferta en 1,71 veces (vs. 1,51 subasta anterior)
> 
> Los tipos de los bonos a corto y largo plazo se mantuvieron estables después de la subasta.
> 
> ...



Los eurobonos son una opción, pero como todas las que toma la casta, si llega será cuando estemos en la miseria.


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Puede hacer una traducción para torpes?



SI volvemos al canal guano y vuelve a haber volumen, habrán saltado stop y volveremos a canal principal. Solo eso....


----------



## Arminio_borrado (26 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estén tranquilos. Los que estén dentro, con los stop losses activados para proteger su posición. Los que estén fuera, atentos a ver qué pasa. No es momento de operar aún.
> Estamos en un movimiento que seguro que quiere decir algo.
> 
> Desde luego que meter ahora un corto es una locura porque estamos cerca del soporte. No se puede invertir a que un soporte va a caer. Hay que espera a que caiga y después se invierte. No se trata de adivinar lo que sucede.
> ...



No es descartable una nueva visita a mínimos y hacer un doble suelo. De hecho, los niveles de Fran apuntan a un 6800. 

Si se da ese caso, olvidarse de rebote hasta 8 miles. La cosa iría a los 7400-7600, no creo que más. 

Ahora, como se pierdan los 6700, pues .... :cook:


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Abr 2012)

pollastre como anda el daxie nos vamos a 6630 algún relevante, gracias


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre como anda el daxie nos vamos a 6630 alún relevante, gracias




Tengo un 6637 todavía pendiente... lo demás por abajo, se han tocado y han cumplido todos.


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tengo un 6637 todavía pendiente... lo demás por abajo, se han tocado y han cumplido todos.



Pulse el perro y vera a la piratona


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2012)

¿Cual seria el sl por AT para bbva?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Abr 2012)

To son piedras, leche...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (26 Abr 2012)

Joer, buscando por internet me encuentro esto. Esperemos que esta imagen no sea una premonición de la sesión a la hora de la comida.:cook:


----------



## vyk (26 Abr 2012)

¡Ánimo leches!

Pepón incoming...


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Abr 2012)

Vendo las grifols

Me ha dado un siroco....


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Vendo las grifols
> 
> Me ha dado un siroco....










ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Tenemos mucha probabilidades de verel culibex en 68XX en la sesión de hoy.


----------



## The Hellion (26 Abr 2012)

OHL suspendida de cotización después de una mañana de infarto. 

Nadie sabe exactamente en qué consiste la operación con ACS y Abertis.


----------



## Condor (26 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> OHL suspendida de cotización después de una mañana de infarto.
> 
> Nadie sabe exactamente en qué consiste la operación con ACS y Abertis.



Significa sumar guanos


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> OHL suspendida de cotización después de una mañana de infarto.
> 
> Nadie sabe exactamente en qué consiste la operación con ACS y Abertis.



Ya lo anunciaron. van a comprar un 5% de abertis


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> OHL suspendida de cotización después de una mañana de infarto.
> 
> Nadie sabe exactamente en qué consiste la operación con ACS y Abertis.



:ouch::ouch: Mis abertis :8:

Que harán, pepón o al infierno


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2012)

Están creando una zona importante aquí mismo.

EN CASO de cumplir el guanazo, habrá que tenerla en cuenta a la vuelta de la visita a Pandoro. (Momento crucial now).

En el mini canal apenas volumen, están cazando ahora mismo.


----------



## The Hellion (26 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya lo anunciaron. van a comprar un 5% de abertis



Por una parte, está el 5% de Abertis que le han comprado a ACS, parece que mediante un swap de acciones, acciones que ACS colocará en el mercado en 3, 2, 1. 

Por otra, el 10 por ciento de Abertis que compran a Abertis, y que pagan con OHL Brasil, que se integrará en Abertis. 

Y finalmente, 200 millones de euros que Abertis les paga por unos activos de OHL en Chile. 

Aquí lo explican (los de OHL): OHL Noticias y Avisos

Lo cierto es que ha empezado el día cayendo de 20 a 18,8 y cuando estaba a punto de recuperar los 20, la han suspendido. :

EDIT: Había entendido mal las proporciones, ya lo he corregido.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Abr 2012)

Por lo que oí, Abertis compra el negocio de OHL en Brasil y OHL compra la participación de ACS en Abertis.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Abr 2012)

Buenos medio dias,

la citi sabia que hoy estaba de farra, malditos ingleses, hasta con nocturnidad aumentan los tipos en lch.clearneat. Malditos. Pagareis vuestras ofensas. Hoy les esta lloviendo que da gusto, aqui solecito.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2012)

Thankyouforthemusic dijo:


> Joder con el SAN, me han barrido el SL, he perdido un Kindle :´(



El mio está asegurado  por SL



aksarben dijo:


> ¿Volatilidad indicativa de suelo formándose? ¿Inicio de mega-guano? Como diría Maese Pollastre, está la cosa calentittttaa.



El diría _*talacosacalentitaaaaaaaaaa*_ )

Hombre, nadie dijo que la subida sería del tirón..... mantenga la calma y mantengan el SP... no lo menéen a SL. Firmes en nuestras líneas....

POR ESPAÑA!!!!!!!!!!


edito: El volúmen en las BKT está siendo pequeñito (800k hasta ahora (4h de sesión) ayer 5M.....


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Están creando una zona importante aquí mismo.
> 
> EN CASO de cumplir el guanazo, habrá que tenerla en cuenta a la vuelta de la visita a Pandoro. (Momento crucial now).
> 
> En el mini canal apenas volumen, están cazando ahora mismo.



Efectivamente, momento clave al menos para scalping.

Vaya donde vaya, el culibex se va a mover con fuerza. Tengo tanto los cortos como los largos de scalping preparados.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Abr 2012)

Señor Pirata me llena de orgullo y satisfaccion verle entonar el cantico alcista patriotico. Pero cuidese. Como diria el sr.P en sus buenos tiempos ta la cosa mas caliente que el coño una guarra.


----------



## vyk (26 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> señor pirata me llena de orgullo y satisfaccion verle entonar el cantico alcista patriotico. Pero cuidese. Como diria el sr.p en sus buenos tiempos* ta la cosa mas caliente que el coño una guarra.*



:XX:

Jajaja


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Abr 2012)

Hoy la bolsa baja porque Corea del Sur ha visto salir un misil de largo alcance desde Corea del Norte... 

PD: Desmentido, se ve que era el penalty de Sergio Ramos... :cook:


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Efectivamente, momento clave al menos para scalping.
> 
> Vaya donde vaya, el culibex se va a mover con fuerza. Tengo tanto los cortos como los largos de scalping preparados.



Pues nada, que no peta, ni arriba ni abajo.... habrá que esperar los Usanos


----------



## DeCafeina (26 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Joer, buscando por internet me encuentro esto. Esperemos que esta imagen no sea una premonición de la sesión a la hora de la comida.:cook:



Y 1956... ¿es el próximo suelo?. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy la bolsa baja porque Corea del Sur ha visto salir un misil de largo alcance desde Corea del Norte...
> 
> PD: Desmentido, se ve que era el penalty de Sergio Ramos... :cook:


----------



## sirpask (26 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Vendo las grifols
> 
> Me ha dado un siroco....



Raro!!! jaja... con lo bonito que es el DS4.


----------



## faraico (26 Abr 2012)

BUenos días, 

Pandoro está leyendo que algunos se van a poner largos y....no se puede aguantar


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Fijaos en la limpieza técnica del movimiento del culibex


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Pirata me llena de orgullo y satisfaccion verle entonar el cantico alcista patriotico. Pero cuidese. Como diria el sr.P en sus buenos tiempos ta la cosa mas caliente que el coño una guarra.



Los SP están en su sitio. Y permanecerán inmoviles.

Ejemplo de cosas en su sitio






Ejemplo de inmovil 








Eso no, inmóvil es lo contrario :XX:


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> BUenos días,
> 
> Pandoro está leyendo que algunos se van a poner largos y....no se puede aguantar



Pandoro es Jordan!! XD Ya no hace mates... hace "METES".


P.D.: Que tontería más grande :ouch:


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues nada, que no peta, ni arriba ni abajo.... habrá que esperar los Usanos



No tiene porque ser inmediato...están "trabajando" la zona. No tienen prisa y pegarán un buen viaje cuando menos lo esperemos (Anoche se me olvidó recordar, que esos canales tan amplios son = volatilidad)

Así que nos queda una jornada divertida.


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Acaban de tirar de la cadena :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Acaban de tirar de la cadena :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Aún no...aguantan zona de negociación.

Gráfico a un minuto. Mire donde están las velas de más volumen. (Desde las 11.30)


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2012)

Vaaamooossss Nadal !!!

talacossa calentittta....


una miserable operación le queda al ATS para desconectarse y cerrar el día, tan miserable ella, que no acaba de llegar, coño.


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2012)

Cuidado, hay distribución a ultra corto ahora mismo en el 6684.

Si no cambia mucho la cosa, tenemos tirón hacia abajo ya mismo.


Op r:r = 1:5 , SL 6689, SP 6665 , el que quiera probar, que lo haga *ahora* porque esto va saltar de un momento a otro




edit2: esto acaba de salir en el "teletipo" ....

_[AI REPLICANT] 3rd failed volume pulse detected at 6685 
[OP CONTROL] <<< WARNING >>> Floor collapse inminent [master_arm -> unlocked, fire auth -> true]_

vamosssss... cuatro puntitos nos jugamos, contra 20 .... y retransmitidos en directo... coooooño piratona !!! ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuidado, hay distribución a ultra corto ahora mismo en el 6684.
> 
> Si no cambia mucho la cosa, tenemos tirón hacia abajo ya mismo.
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja que jachondo... es que fíjese que mi igmarketes me marca 6680c-6675v en este intervalo de tiempo.... a usted le debe marcar 5 puntos arriba... ¿cosas de creadores de mercado?


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jajajajaja que jachondo... es que fíjese que mi igmarketes me marca 6680c-6675v en este intervalo de tiempo.... a usted le debe marcar 5 puntos arriba... ¿cosas de creadores de mercado?





Sr. piratón, IGM marca el índice "cash", que siempre está desfasado respecto al futuro. Dicha dferencia se va haciendo más pequeña conforme nos acercamos a los vencimientos trimestrales y .... oh wait, pero qué coño hago, si Ud. ya sabe todo eso, malvado truhán 

Futuro ahora mismo clavado en 6685


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2012)

Arrrggghhh mis cuatro puntos !!!!










pollastre dijo:


> Cuidado, hay distribución a ultra corto ahora mismo en el 6684.
> 
> Si no cambia mucho la cosa, tenemos tirón hacia abajo ya mismo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. piratón, IGM marca el índice "cash", que siempre está desfasado respecto al futuro. Dicha dferencia se va haciendo más pequeña conforme nos acercamos a los vencimientos trimestrales y .... oh wait, pero qué coño hago, si Ud. ya sabe todo eso, malvado truhán
> 
> Futuro ahora mismo clavado en 6685




yeah yeah, meseolvidó que ustéd va futuro..... por cierto... ¿¿minipepón detectado??


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> yeah yeah, meseolvidó que ustéd va futuro..... por cierto... ¿¿minipepón detectado??




Putos salvajes... +300 Daxies netos en menos de 15 segundos.... a ver, quién ha sido el gracioso que ha volado por los aires toda una configuración de 20 minutos 




edit: ahora me enfado y ya no juego más, tomalpolculo, hala. Me voy al bar ::::


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2012)

rajao diciendo por la tele que gastar lo que no se tiene a credito es malo en si mismo, no me lo puedo creer.¿En serio va hacer los deberes?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> rajao diciendo por la tele que gastar lo que no se tiene a credito es malo en si mismo, no me lo puedo creer.¿En serio va hacer los deberes?



¿ir la banco a pedir un crédito monstruoso para comprarse un zulo de mierda con un trabajo precario es malo?: Joer, el Rajoy, que tio.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿ir la banco a pedir un crédito monstruoso para comprarse un zulo de mierda con un trabajo precario es malo?: Joer, el Rajoy, que tio.



O nos esta mintiendo o de verdad le han le han lavado el cerebro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Putos salvajes... +300 netos en menos de 15 segundos.... a ver, quién ha sido el gracioso que ha volado por los aires toda una configuración de 20 minutos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente opción!
Y si tiene terracita mejor, que hace un día estupendo!
Yo dejo la ingeniería por la cocina, que hay que comer!!!

Ale disfruten!

Y no olviden.....

[YOUTUBE]00DXdRI5VR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## credulo (26 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> _[AI REPLICANT] 3rd failed volume pulse detected at 6685
> [OP CONTROL] <<< WARNING >>> Floor collapse inminent [*master_arm* -> unlocked, fire auth -> true]_



¿Ese es el maestro armero?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2012)

los cortos son ganadores y los largos en humildad :fiufiu:


----------



## vyk (26 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los cortos son ganadores y los largos en humildad :fiufiu:



Habló de ***** La Tacones... :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

En cuanto el SP se mueve un par de puntillos hacia el sur, el culibex guanea con gusto.

Que falta de personalidad ::


----------



## The Hellion (26 Abr 2012)

El guarrazo que se está pegando ACS es de escándalo.

¿Cuál será la siguiente estación del via crucis de Florentino? ¿Patrocinará Iberdrola a los árbitros de fútbol la temporada que viene?

¿Veremos a los galácticos españoles haciendo propaganda de Iberdrola en la sección?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Abr 2012)

Que asco de país, donde un valor del Ibex como el SAN se comporta como un auténtico chicharro.


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

El culibex espera la apertura del SP en mínimos de la sesión. Los leoncios son unos hachas ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El culibex espera la apertura del SP en mínimos de la sesión. Los leoncios son unos hachas ::



Y "posado" sobre la alcista de corto plazo...


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Que asco de país, donde un valor del Ibex como el SAN se comporta como un auténtico chicharro.



Las cuentas trimestrales que ha presentado son horrorosas y preocupantes.


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El culibex espera la apertura del SP en mínimos de la sesión. Los leoncios son unos hachas ::




El mejor sitio para esperar la zona con pivot en 6975 (donde han creado el nivel relevante).

La zona de negociación que están trabajando: 6964-6979

El punto G ::


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Y "posado" sobre la alcista de corto plazo...



La trampa bajista de las 15:16 ha sido de las buenas


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El mejor sitio para esperar la zona con pivot en 6975 (donde han creado el nivel relevante).
> 
> La zona de negociación que están trabajando: 6964-6979
> 
> El punto G ::




Mire Hamijo...aquí no hay nada casual :no:


Estamos en rampa de lanzamiento.


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mire Hamijo...aquí no hay nada casual :no:
> 
> 
> Estamos en rampa de lanzamiento.



Lo he visto, estoy dispuesto en cuanto el SP me dé permiso ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Abr 2012)

*Vamoooooooooooos coño!* ::

Que le quiero poner SP ya!


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Las cuentas trimestrales que ha presentado son horrorosas y preocupantes.



Me quedo con bbva, ha gestionado el riesgo mejor que santander. Ya tiene el core capital necesario y no ha vendido nada.Soy optimista con sus participaciones en usa y turkia.De los pequeños el que esta menos mal es bankinter.Es muy complejo analizar un banco e incluso intuir su potencial mora, pero es que yo he visto al santander dar hipotecas (180000) a gente con contratos temporales de seis meses (800eu) mas tarjetas asi como creditos al consumo (coche). Yo no he visto asumir esos riesgos ni en bbva ni en bankinter.


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2012)

Le cuesta pero mientras aguante esta zona hay esperanza de subida. OJO TODO EL MUNDO


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Abr 2012)

Se ostió el SP en 1390. Venga, otro intentillo...por España.


----------



## J-Z (26 Abr 2012)

Hasta las 4 que sale el dato usano aquí no se mueve nada.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Abr 2012)

¡¡¡España!!!







...y por mis acciones, si me permiten.o


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2012)

Entramos en canal con volumen....7024.

Un poco más y nos vamos bien arriba


----------



## Claca (26 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Vendo las grifols
> 
> Me ha dado un siroco....



De diez :Aplauso: 

Además ahora está en mega resistencia, puestos a buscar un punto de salida ninguno mejor.


----------



## Condor (26 Abr 2012)

Apertura EE.UU.: Bank of America prevé una corrección del 10%

Los principales selectivos de renta variable neoyorquinos han comenzado la sesión de hoy de forma 'mixta' (Dow Jones: 0.13%, Nasdaq Comp.: 0.19%, S&P 500: -0.07%). Eso a pesar de lo que a primera vista parecían haber sido unas palabras alentadoras de parte del Presidente de la Reserva Federal, Ben S.Bernanke, anoche. 

Además, antes del inicio de la sesión de hoy hemos conocido unos datos económicos y resultados trimestrales más débiles de lo anticipado. 

A tener en cuenta, las declaraciones de la estratega de Bank of America-Merrill Lynch, Mary Ann Bartels, en el sentido de que prevé una corrección del 10% en el S&P 500 desde sus niveles actuales. 

Entre las compañías que han publicado resultados trimestrales más débiles de lo anticipado figuran: Aetna, Celgene, UPS, H&R Block, Crocs y Dow Chemical. 
Las tecnológicas Emulex y Cirrus Logic, no obstante, han publicado resultados mejores de lo anticipado. 

Las peticiones iniciales de desempleo se han elevado hasta unas 388.000, frente a las 375.000 que esperaba el consenso. 

Los bonos a 10 años del Tesoro están subiendo ahora en unos 14/32 dólares, con su rentabilidad en el 1,93%.

Los futuros sobre el barril de crudo West Texas están retrocediendo ahora un 0,03%, hasta los 104,98 dólares.


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> De diez :Aplauso:
> 
> Además ahora está en mega resistencia, puestos a buscar un punto de salida ninguno mejor.



Si ya les digo que yo de AT no se nada pero esto es como leer los electros...
o hacer de Meiga-broker :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

Ultimo aviso para montarse en el autobúuuuuuuuuus...


----------



## diosmercado (26 Abr 2012)

Pending home sales sube, al final lo unico que importa es que se vendan puta mierda de tochos, ni paro, ni ruina ni hostias. Manda cojones en la que estamos metidos y nos alegre ver que suben las ventas, encima suben en usa. 

Esto es una parodia de la realidad. Ale, que lo pasen bien y aprovechenlo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Abr 2012)

Ahora si que si ¿No? ¿O no?


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ahora si que si ¿No? ¿O no?



Tu sabrás

Yo llevo desde hace varios días desde los 1368 en el sp... y no trolleo


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2012)

Buena vela de volumen en zona pre-guano....señores creo que nos esperan risas prodoquie....amos españole arriba


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)




----------



## sirpask (26 Abr 2012)

Joer Sacyr ... 

Las IBE las tengo compradas hace unos días a 3,6 que opinais ... no tengo prisa hasta junio en tener liquidez, Nose sí vender y esperar otro Guano y Rebote o dejarlas ahí que no molestan ... se que la tendencia es bajista.. peto joer esperaba ver un 3,7 al menos antes de acabar el mes ...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

Que carajazo tiene el ibex , dios mio, 

eso no sube ni a tiros

¿veis donde está el ibex y donde está el dax tras el rebote?


----------



## J-Z (26 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ultimo aviso para montarse en el autobúuuuuuuuuus...



Parece que el autobus no embraga bien :XX:


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me quedo con bbva, ha gestionado el riesgo mejor que santander. Ya tiene el core capital necesario y no ha vendido nada.Soy optimista con sus participaciones en usa y turkia.De los pequeños el que esta menos mal es bankinter.Es muy complejo analizar un banco e incluso intuir su potencial mora, pero es que yo he visto al santander dar hipotecas (180000) a gente con contratos temporales de seis meses (800eu) mas tarjetas asi como creditos al consumo (coche). Yo no he visto asumir esos riesgos ni en bbva ni en bankinter.



Las cuentas de BBVA también han sido horrorosas.

Manejo claramente el escenario de que la mayor parte de los bancos patrios tengan que eliminar el dividendo.


----------



## Zetaperro (26 Abr 2012)

El ibex ha gripao


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2012)

credulo dijo:


> ¿Ese es el maestro armero?




Muy bueno :XX::XX:









Lo uso como bypass de seguridad.... si sólo estas bicheando o curioseando un rato, lo desactivas y así evitas "disparar" por error.

No sería la primera vez que me ha ocurrido hasta que decidí implementarlo ::


edit: aclaro que ese shot es de un simulador de vuelo de combate, lo pongo a título ilustrativo .... mi frontend gráfico es algo más sobrio que eso


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Parece que el autobus no embraga bien :XX:



Va demasiado cargado


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Yo lo siento pero hoy no me puedo iniciar el ascenso a la colina de las plusvis.

1. - El culibex ha mejorado su aspecto pero no lo suficiente todavía. Basta con ver la extrema debilidad que muestra.

2. - El SP, tengo en mi pantalla a mi sistema con señal de venta activada. No me cuadra mucho con lo que veo *pero soy fiel a mi sistema hasta el final*. Si tiene un ascenso rápido en las próximas horas es posible que pase a estado comprador. Pero hasta ese momento respetaré a pies juntilla lo que me dice mi sistema.


----------



## J-Z (26 Abr 2012)

OHL

La CNMV levanta su suspensión a las 16h30

A ver como aparece


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Abr 2012)

si esta rarito el dia si........


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo lo siento pero hoy no me puedo iniciar el ascenso a la colina de las plusvis.
> 
> 1. - El culibex ha mejorado su aspecto pero no lo suficiente todavía. Basta con ver la extrema debilidad que muestra.
> 
> 2. - El SP, tengo en mi pantalla a mi sistema con señal de venta activada. No me cuadra mucho con lo que veo *pero soy fiel a mi sistema hasta el final*. Si tiene un ascenso rápido en las próximas horas es posible que pase a estado comprador. Pero hasta ese momento respetaré a pies juntilla lo que me dice mi sistema.



y volvemos a lo de siempre, el SP arriba y el culibex abajo del todo. ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (26 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que carajazo tiene el ibex , dios mio,
> 
> eso no sube ni a tiros
> 
> ¿veis donde está el ibex y donde está el dax tras el rebote?



Pero quien a dia de hoy esta largo en el Ibex? Al margen de Janus con una muy buena entrada a mi juicio. Porque no olvidemos que incluso el Ibex tiene valores que resisten bien. Invertir en el indice es una locura porque es un conclave de bancos, constructoras y energeticas reguladas e intervenidas por un estado quebrado. Pero ahi estan Abertis, Grifols, Inditex, IAG, DIA... que pueden dar alegrias incluso con el Ibex en 4.000.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Del hilo de Cárpatos (no me hagan mucho caso).

A diferencia del comportamiento de otras bolsas europeas y de la estadounidense en particular (que en el futuro podrían comportarse mejor que la española) creemos que la nuestra seguirá una trayectoria acusadamente descendente en los próximos meses por diversos motivos:

1.- Desde el punto de vista técnico el Ibex 35 ha perforado a la baja recientemente una figura de continuación. 
2.- Desde el punto de vista de la teoría de la onda de Elliott el mercado español continúa dentro de una onda C. Operar dentro de ella, conlleva un riesgo adicional. 
3.- Desde el punto de vista cíclico, los ciclos dominantes considerados apuntan a un mínimo relevante a finales de año o principios del que viene. 

Damos comienzo aquí a la primera parte de un extenso artículo que va a ser tratado diferenciadamente (si nos es posible, de una manera continuada semana a semana) en varias partes (*), con el objeto de acotar el desarrollo del mismo a fin de comprender hacia dónde mirará el mercado español próximamente. Cuando muchos empezaban a señalar que ya nos encontrábamos en zona de suelo; cuando muchos ya empezaban a decir que las manos fuertes ya estaban tomando posiciones; quizá los menos manejábamos escenarios muy diferentes que no apoyaban los criterios anteriores. Y parece que no hay duda. Los tres ejes fundamentales anteriores señalan una misma ruta a tomar: el camino descendente. 

El ámbito macroeconómico actual, altamente diferenciado con respecto a otro contexto histórico conocido, puede hacer que el inversor particular se encamine a la desesperación ante el rumbo que puedan tomar los mercados en estos próximos meses, y que, al menos, el nacional, ya ha apuntado; y si no teníamos bastante en España con la crisis generalizada (presupuestos; entidades financieras; tasa de desempleo; prima de riesgo), ahora tenemos un nuevo foco de incertidumbre abierto que viene de la mano de Argentina, y que, en el peor de los casos, podría incidir muy negativamente en nuestro índice. 

Las decisiones a tomar en los próximos meses de cara a la inversión en renta variable española, van a depender, en buena parte, de factores psicológicos de cada participante. Porque, créannos, si nuestro planteamiento (lo iremos viendo en esta serie de exposiciones) es correcto, se avecinan momentos duros, en especial en la bolsa española. 

*Para no perderse en el día a día del mercado, debemos, ante todo, simplificar los criterios de adopción de decisiones*. Quizá el inversor se haya percatado de que estamos en un momento crítico, puesto que mientras las bolsas europeas, hasta ahora, subían, la nuestra había perdido fuerza, quedándose estancada semanas atrás. Ahora que parece que los mercados europeos en general desean cambiar su rumbo, el mercado español ha tomado la delantera. 

En cualquier caso, un vistazo a un gráfico semanal del Ibex 35 con una media de 30 sesiones simplemente valdría para aproximarnos a la tendencia general del mercado: claramente bajista según definición. Y si nos vamos a un gráfico diario, recientemente hemos observado la rotura (a la baja) de una amplísima zona de congestión. Si quieren ver ustedes un triángulo simétrico, bien (hubieran tenido la perforación a la baja algo antes); nosotros preferimos ver un rectángulo entre los siguientes niveles: 7.600/7.800 puntos por abajo (nivel de soporte) y los 8.900/9.100 por arriba (nivel de resistencia). Los primeros, a día de hoy, ya han cedido. Y tengan ustedes en cuenta que la duración del mismo es de nada menos que de ocho meses. 

Salvo que en las próximas semanas se viera que las caídas de abril pudieran haber sido una dilatación o “pasada de frenada”, debemos sugerir especial cautela con la renta variable española. 

(*) El trabajo completo consta, en principio y salvo ajustes derivados de su extensión, de 9 exposiciones semanales; la primera de ellas (la de hoy) dedicada al análisis gráfico; las cinco siguientes se realizarán teniendo como guía a la teoría de la onda de Elliott; y las tres últimas tendrán como referencia el aspecto cíclico del mercado.


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Abr 2012)

Vaya mierd... todo lo que gano con las acciones lo pierdo con el putibex

No sube ni con un petardo en el culo


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> *Pero quien a dia de hoy esta largo en el Ibex?* Al margen de Janus con una muy buena entrada a mi juicio. Porque no olvidemos que incluso el Ibex tiene valores que resisten bien. Invertir en el indice es una locura porque es un conclave de bancos, constructoras y energeticas reguladas e intervenidas por un estado quebrado. Pero ahi estan Abertis, Grifols, Inditex, IAG, DIA... que pueden dar alegrias incluso con el Ibex en 4.000.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Encima mía hay uno...


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero quien a dia de hoy esta largo en el Ibex? Al margen de Janus con una muy buena entrada a mi juicio. Porque no olvidemos que incluso el Ibex tiene valores que resisten bien. Invertir en el indice es una locura porque es un conclave de bancos, constructoras y energeticas reguladas e intervenidas por un estado quebrado. Pero ahi estan Abertis, Grifols, Inditex, IAG, DIA... que pueden dar alegrias incluso con el Ibex en 4.000.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Servidor también....:o


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Servidor también....:o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2012)

Y este pirata....con ganancias aseguradas 


CON DOS ******** VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!!!

a3TV me hace _hogitos _


@Bertok....su tochito _palanoche _


----------



## ghkghk (26 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Servidor también....:o



Pero ustedes estan a otro nivel. Juegan en otra liga. Tienen clarisimo el punto de entrada y las posibles salidas, con SL claros. Me refiero a quien se pone largo en plan "no compro acciones sino el indice y en 2014 miro a ver que tal"...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero ustedes estan a otro nivel. Juegan en otra liga. Tienen clarisimo el punto de entrada y las posibles salidas, con SL claros. Me refiero a quien se pone largo en plan "no compro acciones sino el indice y en 2014 miro a ver que tal"...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Llegará el momento. Ahí está la pasta gansa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero quien a dia de hoy esta largo en el Ibex? Al margen de Janus con una muy buena entrada a mi juicio. Porque no olvidemos que incluso el Ibex tiene valores que resisten bien. Invertir en el indice es una locura porque es un conclave de bancos, constructoras y energeticas reguladas e intervenidas por un estado quebrado. Pero ahi estan Abertis, Grifols, Inditex, IAG, DIA... que pueden dar alegrias incluso con el Ibex en 4.000.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Pues yo le he sacado 95pipos en dos operaciones largo hoy... :o


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

Vamoooos, joder ,que están gripando el motor...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Abr 2012)

Bueno, venga, otro intento. Si mis TR superan los 29,15, me conformo por hoy.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2012)

A sacyr le quedan 2 dias para cumplir la profecia. Es la apuesta bajista mas clara desde hace meses y no para de caer


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues yo le he sacado 95pipos en dos operaciones largo hoy... :o



Pues era bastante complejo hoy porque sólo ha habido 2 movimientos alcista dignos de mención :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (26 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues yo le he sacado 95pipos en dos operaciones largo hoy... :o



Pero eso no es de lo que hablo. Intradia o semanal se puede poner largo uno hasta con Sacyr. Que por cierto seria una buena entrada antes de la subasta. Mañana gap de +2% en apertura. Al tiempo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A sacyr le quedan 2 dias para cumplir la profecia. Es la apuesta bajista mas clara desde hace meses y no para de caer



Ya entró en el terreno de los desconocido.

Ahora es una pura lotería tanto a la baja como al alza. Creo que va a desaparecer del mapa pero en cualquier momento un rumor te destroza.


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

El culibex se va a ir a mínimos del día a jugarse el jornal.


----------



## J-Z (26 Abr 2012)

Sacyr ha dejado un gap en 3€.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero ustedes estan a otro nivel. Juegan en otra liga. Tienen clarisimo el punto de entrada y las posibles salidas, con SL claros. Me refiero a quien se pone largo en plan "no compro acciones sino el indice y en 2014 miro a ver que tal"...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2




Joer, pues es que un SL para irse tranquilo y que no te salte dejándote cara tonto sería 250-300 puntos abajo (~3.5%), en un mini ibex 500€-600€ ..... Si es mucho es que uno se está apalancando de más.... 

Y usted no se haga el modesto, que siento perturbaciones en la fuerza cuando realiza sus entradas......


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pues era bastante complejo hoy porque sólo ha habido 2 movimientos alcista dignos de mención :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Ahora por ejemplo hay una entrada buena larga con SL por debajo de mínimos del día o de la tendencial alcista...

Saludos...

Edito: Dentro 6865f
Edito2: SL 6870f proyectando salida 6900f


----------



## gamba (26 Abr 2012)

Tradicionalmente el IBEX subia y bajaba exageradamente. Al ser un indice chicharril cuando le metian medio fuerte se disparaba en cualquier direccion. Ahora los grandes solo le meten hacia abajo, y asi le va. Cae a plomo y sube arrastrandose.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ya entró en el terreno de los desconocido.
> 
> Ahora es una pura lotería tanto a la baja como al alza. Creo que va a desaparecer del mapa pero en cualquier momento un rumor te destroza.



Para los amantes de la adrenalina.Yo me mantengo al margen. El indice poco a poco lo iran saneando.Con el tiempo veremos a nh, viscofan quien sabe igual hasta prosegur, pescanova. Aun no he encontrado ninguna logica a que aun esten dentro bankia,sacyr,popular


----------



## AssGaper (26 Abr 2012)

Bah, menuda mierda de dia. Despues de hacer y deshacer posiciones, cierro todo con -100 € de petada de ojal. No lo veo claro por donde va a tirar todo.


----------



## Zetaperro (26 Abr 2012)




----------



## Claca (26 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Empezamos la semana bajando, pero ha cumplido con el ritual de volver al vencimiento ante s de seguir el camino que le salga de los 00.
> 
> Tras volver al vencimiento, hemos perdido el cierre semanal y estamos por debajo de 7060. El 7060 es el primer objetivo bajista anual, una vez se perdió el ciere del año. El siguiente es 5880,,,, para lo que queda de año.
> 
> Todas esas cosas son bajistas,... pero igual están cazando gacelas.



Por curiosidad, ¿en base a qué sacas estos niveles? :


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Abr 2012)

mulder a ver si puedes poner el informe , por favor o por lo menos comentar algo lo de hoy no es normal da bandazos de 20 puntos como si nada


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ahora por ejemplo hay una entrada buena larga con SL por debajo de mínimos del día o de la tendencial alcista...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Qué lástima de operación, se quedó a nada de ejecutarse el SP y al final saltó el SL... :X

Saludos...


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Abr 2012)

piratón saque (por favor) el submarino 

hasta q no cierre europa no van a mostrar la patita.....


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2012)

la tendencia es su amiga , no vaya contra la tendencia 

cuando lleguemos al objetivo no van a tener liquidez si se siguen poniendo largos , por el amor de lol cachorros de leon mantenerse al margen por lo menos :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

Me huelo movimiento mamporrero antes del cierre europedo


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Abr 2012)

Ojalá y pueda queitarme los largos.


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Los movimientos del culibex en la zona de bajos intradía, absolutamente lamentables.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la tendencia es su amiga , no vaya contra la tendencia
> 
> cuando lleguemos al objetivo no van a tener liquidez si se siguen poniendo largos , por el amor de lol cachorros de leon mantenerse al margen por lo menos :ouch:



Podria contarme como ve BME con sus 4 pilares del conocimiento esos...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Podria contarme como ve BME con sus 4 pilares del conocimiento esos...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



por TECNICO es una verdadera maravilla , las gacelas vendieron a saco y respeto los minimos anteriores , por fundamentales se le ve muy bien antes estuvo afectada por el bajo volumen y ahora estamos teniendo volumenes mucho mas altos , pero aunque puede subir mientras el ibex baja , veo mas interesante los cortos sobre ibex 

edito indicadores en diario a punto de cortar al alza , manos fuertes comienzan a entrar


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué lástima de operación, se quedó a nada de ejecutarse el SP y al final saltó el SL... :X
> 
> Saludos...



Al final hice otra 6865f-6885f... Se acabó por hoy, les leo x la noche...


----------



## ghkghk (26 Abr 2012)

Repsoooooooool... Alguna noticia?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2012)

Buafffff vaya subasta.........ha faltado lo justo para acertar el cierre que deje anoche de casualidad.


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Servidor también....:o



here we go!


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2012)

Los últimos 15 minutos han sido intencionadamente alcistas. No hay más que decir, esperar a ver mañana y a disfrutar de .....


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2012)

Ya tenemos trader del día....::::


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Repsoooooooool... Alguna noticia?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Existen muchas posibilidad de que al final sea exxom la encargada de exprimir ypf


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

jojojo con la robasta del culibex.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

Mamporrería hispana, como no...

Disfruten de los largos en estos días


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Abr 2012)

El ibex lo mueven 4 mataos a su gusto. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2012)

franr dijo:


> ya tenemos trader del día....::::





Bueniiiismo :XX:


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2012)

El oro y la plata subiendo. El eurodolar en verde, los usanos también, el DAX por encima de 6700. De momento, parece que está claro.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Existen muchas posibilidad de que al final sea exxom la encargada de exprimir ypf



Que huevos. Aqui vale todo... Has visto la vela justo antes del cierre? Y un 3-4% de Repsol en segundos no se mueve asi como asi... eso es mucho volumen.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hellion (26 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Que huevos. Aqui vale todo... Has visto la vela justo antes del cierre? Y un 3-4% de Repsol en segundos no se mueve asi como asi... eso es mucho volumen.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Sí, pero aquí la CMNV al que investiga es al enolagay ese de Rankia.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Que huevos. Aqui vale todo... Has visto la vela justo antes del cierre? Y un 3-4% de Repsol en segundos no se mueve asi como asi... eso es mucho volumen.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



No he podido aunque viendo el moviento intuyo que sera leonina.A estos precios repsol tiene mas que descontado lo de ypf. Mi intuicion me dice que sera exxom la encargada de llevarselo crudo y conociendo a los americanos fijo que pagan mas o menos bien a repsol (5000-8000 mill dolares)


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy he estado siguiendo el hilo en 'background', menos mal porque así ya estoy al día, ahora pongo el volumen de los leoncios que hoy veo mucho pill...err que diga, interesado 

Unos minutos y lo tienen cocinado.


----------



## Claca (26 Abr 2012)

GRIFOLS:







En super resistencia, pero sin deterioro aparente en el muy corto plazo.


----------



## Zetaperro (26 Abr 2012)

Bonitos 3 soldaditos los que ha dejado Jazztel con mínimos y máximos crecientes y con volumen creciente. A ver hasta donde llega


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

El saldo diario ha sido realmente negativo pero lo han 'arreglado' en subasta, metiendo un buen pelotazo de contratos compradores. Hoy ha sido un día bastante activo con muchas órdenes a pecho descubierto e incluso operaciones que raspan las operaciones leoncias.

Como hemos tenido mucho tomate voy a describir la sesión en plan generalista, por la mañana han tendido a vender con cierta fuerza, el saldo mínimo del día lo han hecho a las 14:45 en 6970, a partir de ahí se han puesto compradores, aunque poco a poco para acabar haciendo el saldo diario máximo ya en subasta, aunque de no ser por la subasta el saldo máximo hubiera sido a las 14:23 aunque bajando un poco el umbral me sale que el saldo máximo ha sido al inicio de la sesión.

En subasta han comprado 405 contratos, de ahí que haya sido tan fuerte.

En resumen, parece que hoy han querido romper los stops de los que iban largos desde más abajo porque está claro que lo que buscan ahora es subir. Al final el precio ha quedado en zona de nadie, la subasta ha sido compradora y el saldo positivo, por eso para mañana espero gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## Durmiente (26 Abr 2012)

Gracias por el análisis.

Yo no tengo tantos elementos de juicio, ni mucho menos, pero algo me dice que hoy todo ha sido una "comida de stops".

Los stops son un arma de doble filo.

Estoy seguro de que alguien conoce dónde están puestos. (No sólo que lo deduzca, sino que lo conoce...)


----------



## Durmiente (26 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Bonitos 3 soldaditos los que ha dejado Jazztel con mínimos y máximos crecientes y con volumen creciente. A ver hasta donde llega



Ten cuidado que es la tercera vez consecutiva que ataca el mismo rango de valores.

Entre 14 y 16 hay una resistencia barbara.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Abr 2012)

POR ESPAÑA mañana estare desde primera hora, a cargar, en mi caso seguir cargando. Ya se ha tornado una afrenta personal de MV contra los patriotas.


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> POR ESPAÑA mañana estare desde primera hora, a cargar, en mi caso seguir cargando. Ya se ha tornado una afrenta personal de MV contra los patriotas.



Eso, eso a ver que se ha creido ese serrano de m....!


----------



## sr.anus (26 Abr 2012)

sr.anus se pondra largo en el ibex, que dios reparta suerte! A partir de cuantos leuros de perdidas dan avatar?


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Que huevos. Aqui vale todo... Has visto la vela justo antes del cierre? Y un 3-4% de Repsol en segundos no se mueve asi como asi... eso es mucho volumen.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Le han metido mucho volumen en los últimos minutos y han dejado una vela horaria y vela diaria bastante alcista. Hay que ver mañana.
En general ha entrado bastante dinero en el IBEX en el sprint final de la sesión. Esto de ser algo, no es malo en absoluto.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

El sp va a los 1400 de cabeza


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El sp va a los 1400 de cabeza



y el culibex no se mueve :8:


----------



## carvil (26 Abr 2012)

Buenas tardes 


Vendido 2/5 del swing.



Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> y el culibex no se mueve :8:



Lo mismo mañana se espabila del todo..


----------



## sr.anus (26 Abr 2012)

prediccion de gacela 7227 ptos y despues al guano, acompañando a todo el mundo. En menos de dos semanas


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

Voy a tener que hacer un uprating al "Level of guano" este finde si la cosa sigue prometiendo...


----------



## Cosme Oriol (26 Abr 2012)

Foreros, perdon por el off topic, pero ... ¿cual es el banco mas saneado de ejpaña, o casi mejor dicho, el menos podrido?


----------



## Burbujilimo (26 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Le han metido mucho volumen en los últimos minutos y han dejado una vela horaria y vela diaria bastante alcista. Hay que ver mañana.
> En general ha entrado bastante dinero en el IBEX en el sprint final de la sesión. Esto de ser algo, no es malo en absoluto.



Permitanme poner el gráfico de REPSOL de hoy, sobran las palabras...



EDITO: Me equivoco en el cálculo o han entrado más de 20 millones de euros en REPSOL en los últimos 10 minutos... ¿?¿?


----------



## paulistano (26 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Foreros, perdon por el off topic, pero ... ¿cual es el banco mas saneado de ejpaña, o casi mejor dicho, el menos podrido?










Ahora en serio, lei hace poco por aquí que bankinmter tenía poca exposición al mercado inmobiliario.

Imagino te refieres a los bancos grandes, ya que debe haber algún banco pequeño tipo Banca March que sea el más saneado


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Abr 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Permitanme poner el gráfico de REPSOL de hoy, sobran las palabras...
> 
> 
> 
> EDITO: Me equivoco en el cálculo o han entrado más de 20 millones de euros en REPSOL en los últimos 10 minutos... ¿?¿?



Ponga el de ayer, en los últimos minutos también entro mucho y no fue pepón


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2012)

SP @ 1392...


----------



## burbufilia (26 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Foreros, perdon por el off topic, pero ... ¿cual es el banco mas saneado de ejpaña, o casi mejor dicho, el menos podrido?



Banca March, me parece


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Abr 2012)

El ibex ha activado un doble suelo en velas de 5 minutos, el objetivo sería llegar a los 7060 entiendo al principio de la sesión. Luego, pues eso, si supera los 7203-205 se debería ir mínimo a los 7340 ptos, aparentemente el MACD no tiene mala pinta. No sé, ni puta idea de lo que hará, no veo objetivos alcistas ni bajistas muy claros de mayor rango activados.


----------



## Burbujilimo (26 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ponga el de ayer, en los últimos minutos también entro mucho y no fue pepón



Tiene usted razón, de hecho entró mucho más que hoy tanto ayer como antes de ayer y fueron caidas del valor:
2475000 títulos en los últimos 5 minutos del día 24
4275000 títulos en los últimos 5 minutos del día 25


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2012)

Leyendo un articulo en el periódico de hoy (Lista de ricos en la ficción) he recordado esta escena

[YOUTUBE]NE1_Ha_2h9U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

Mañana en europa van a cavar una fosa común con todos los cortos...


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El ibex ha activado un doble suelo en velas de 5 minutos, el objetivo sería llegar a los 7060 entiendo al principio de la sesión. Luego, pues eso, si supera los 7203-205 se debería ir mínimo a los 7340 ptos, aparentemente el MACD no tiene mala pinta. No sé, ni puta idea de lo que hará, no veo objetivos alcistas ni bajistas muy claros de mayor rango activados.



El MACD no acompaña pero poco importa si el SP rompe al alza.

Salvo descalabro de última hora, el SP se me pondrá alcista en el sistema.

Vamos a tener que salir de la trinchera, bayoneta en mano ::


----------



## Zetaperro (26 Abr 2012)

S&p 500 -1400


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Abr 2012)

REE cumplió al tick, pero que al tick el segundo bajista (este año, el que no gana en objetivos bajistas, que se lo haga mirar..):





pero al loro!! que puede ocurrir cosas graves si con el tiempo se pierden los 30 € activando un doble techo que la enviaría a los 20 € (pero bueno, aún es una hipótesis remota)


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Foreros, perdon por el off topic, pero ... ¿cual es el banco mas saneado de ejpaña, o casi mejor dicho, el menos podrido?



Es muy dificil responder a esa pregunta de forma 100% fiable pero en mi opinion el mas solvente es BBVA tanto por su analisis de riesgo como por su diversificacion geografica.Bankinter tiene pinta de estar bien. Banca march esta tambien mas o menos bien gestionada.


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es muy dificil responder a esa pregunta de forma 100% fiable pero en mi opinion el mas solvente es BBVA tanto por su analisis de riesgo como por su diversificacion geografica.Bankinter tiene pinta de estar bien. Banca march esta tambien mas o menos bien gestionada.



Ponzi, BBVA tiene su joya de la corona (Bancomer) a toda máquina. El resto no tiene buena pinta en absoluto.

En mi opinión está poco y mal diversificado.


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> y el culibex no se mueve :8:



La verdad es que es un poco frustrante porque estando mandando tanto SP como DAX hacia arriba .... el IBEX tendría que haberse ido mínimo a 7600 y algunos hubieramos ganado mucho dinero.

Los stops en su sitio. Hay que tener cuidado porque el SP puede darse la vuelta en 1410.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Abr 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora en serio, lei hace poco por aquí que bankinmter tenía poca exposición al mercado inmobiliario.
> 
> Imagino te refieres a los bancos grandes, ya que debe haber algún banco pequeño tipo Banca March que sea el más saneado



Sí, bankinter ya ha saneado su riesgo inmobiliario (de hecho, creo que tenía que provisionar menos de 100 millones de euros. Hay bancos con tamaña similar que tienen que sanear entre 10-15 veces más, de hecho se calcula que para la media del secto equivaldrá a unos 10 años de beneficio). Los 3 € entiendo que son precios de entrada muy interesante cuando tiene algún gap fuerte en los 7 € y está realizando un canal bajista que romperá al alza.


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El MACD no acompaña pero poco importa si el SP rompe al alza.
> 
> Salvo descalabro de última hora, el SP se me pondrá alcista en el sistema.
> 
> Vamos a tener que salir de la trinchera, bayoneta en mano ::



Entrar ahora en el SP es llegar a los postres porque los 1410 y los 1425 están ahí pegados y no parece evidente que se los pula del tirón a la primera.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El MACD no acompaña pero poco importa si el SP rompe al alza.
> 
> Salvo descalabro de última hora, el SP se me pondrá alcista en el sistema.
> 
> Vamos a tener que salir de la trinchera, bayoneta en mano ::



hay que ir estando, ya hay pocos objetivos bajistas de muy corto plazo pendientes de cumplir, hay que ir posicionándose hasta cuartos de final de la Eurocopa (lo digo en serio) :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2012)

subidita de na y el estocastico ya en sobrecompra


----------



## atlanterra (26 Abr 2012)

Como me gusta el Tesla model X con las alas de gaviota. Se van a comer el mercado.

Las acciones están lanzadas para arriba. Tendré que meditar bien en que punto me salgo.

Inside the Tesla Model X - YouTube


----------



## Durmiente (26 Abr 2012)

¿Sabéis una página donde ver a los USA -incluido el SP- sin demasiado retraso?


----------



## atlanterra (26 Abr 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Sabéis una página donde ver a los USA -incluido el SP- sin demasiado retraso?



Te va a parecer raro, pero Google Finance va muy bien.


----------



## Durmiente (26 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Te va a parecer raro, pero Google Finance va muy bien.



Gracias. 

Hace años tenía enlaces gratuitos donde veía las cotizaciones USA tick por tick.

Ya no tengo nada de eso... Una pena


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La verdad es que es un poco frustrante porque estando mandando tanto SP como DAX hacia arriba .... el IBEX tendría que haberse ido mínimo a 7600 y algunos hubieramos ganado mucho dinero.
> 
> Los stops en su sitio. Hay que tener cuidado porque el SP puede darse la vuelta en 1410.



Mucho cuidado con el oso. Tiene jambre ::


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Entrar ahora en el SP es llegar a los postres porque los 1410 y los 1425 están ahí pegados y no parece evidente que se los pula del tirón a la primera.



Es el culibex y su violencia alcista el que me interesa ::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

Acaban de meter otro patadón pa arriba en los afters...


----------



## atlanterra (26 Abr 2012)

Yo creo que el SP va a subir en un plis plas hasta los 1480-1500, para luego corregir todo lo que no ha corregido en esta bajada.

Veremos que pasa.


----------



## Gimli (26 Abr 2012)

Para USA, Yahoo Finance tiene toda la información. Yo le saca mucho partido a las message board y para sacar datos funadamentales. Si solo quieres gráficas y analisis técnico, utiliza freestockcharts.com. Tiempo real y herramientas de analisis técnico por la patilla, totalmente gratis. Alguien sabe si existe algo asi para el ibex o europa?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Abr 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Sabéis una página donde ver a los USA -incluido el SP- sin demasiado retraso?





Gimli dijo:


> Tiempo real y herramientas de analisis técnico por la patilla, totalmente gratis. Alguien sabe si existe algo asi para el ibex o europa?



¿Habéis probado forexpros?

Para acciones USA creo que GT usaba una web que se llamaba BAT, o algo así, (corrijo, la encontré entre los marcadores: BATS Exchange ) que mostraba incluso las mejores posiciones, aunque tenía ciertas peculiaridades.


PD: bertok, ¿entonces toca calar las bayonetas ya? :


----------



## Durmiente (26 Abr 2012)

Bueno, hasta mañana.

Me apunto al hilo


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Abr 2012)

El Dax:





El gráfico es en velas semanales, la vela de la última semana es buena, la presión bajista ha dejado paso a un proceso de acumulación fuerte en volumen.
Mientras respetemos lateral, cojonudo. Al loro, que si superamos los 7200, nos vamos muy lejos, y muy al loro, que Alemania no es España (ni el mediocampo del Bayer es el del Madrid. Lo avisé el sábado, la putada del Barca es que juega sin portero y practicamente sin delantero, pero desde luego sin portero (decirme una parada en el último mes) aunque juega, tiene un gran mediocampo. La putada del Madrid es que tiene un gran portero y grandes delanteros, pero no juega al fútbol, juega al deporte "arreones"...como el Ibex).


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Habéis probado forexpros?
> 
> Para acciones USA creo que GT usaba una web que se llamaba BAT, o algo así, (corrijo, la encontré entre los marcadores: BATS Exchange ) que mostraba incluso las mejores posiciones, aunque tenía ciertas peculiaridades.
> 
> ...



El sistema me marca largos en SP en varios timeframes. Si el SP sube, el culibex va detrás.

Sin embargo mira lo que está pasando ahora en el SP ienso:ienso:ienso:




Las próximas 24 horas son muy importantes para ver por donde tira. Mucho cuidado porque si nos equivocamos hacemos cresting a lo bestia. Pero estamos a puntito de llegar:


----------



## diosmercado (26 Abr 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-poors-rebaja-escalones-rating-de-espana.html

Algo era ello sabeuste, esto esta ya descontado...


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Hoooooostia, semos importantes

S&P rebaja la nota de España, desde 'A' hasta 'BBB+' con perspectiva negativa - elEconomista.es


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Abr 2012)

más descontado que Kaká no sigue en el RM..o sigue??


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> más descontado que Kaká no sigue en el RM..o sigue??



Pues el SP no se lo ha tomado nada bien ::

Queda mucha noche para ver si es una mandrilada o no. 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-poors-rebaja-escalones-rating-de-espana.html
> 
> Algo era ello sabeuste, esto esta ya descontado...



Meneo interesante que le han metido a los after....

buf...que panorama para este país

en Mayo nos embridan pero bien


----------



## atlanterra (26 Abr 2012)

Joder, ya nos han dado la puntilla.

Habrá que ponerse corto en el Ibex, aunque sea darle la razón a MV...


----------



## ghkghk (26 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No he podido aunque viendo el moviento intuyo que sera leonina.A estos precios repsol tiene mas que descontado lo de ypf. Mi intuicion me dice que sera exxom la encargada de llevarselo crudo y conociendo a los americanos fijo que pagan mas o menos bien a repsol (5000-8000 mill dolares)




¿Y por qué van a pagar a Repsol? ¿Por evitar acciones legales? Ojo, que me encantaría porque sigo con ellas, pero viendo que es un litigio entre Argentina y Repsol, imagino que en el caso de tener que pagar a alguien, será a los argentinos. Porque no creo que los argentinos sean tan majos de decir: "Tomad, como Exxon nos da esto, os lo damos como compensación". Ya se encargarán de decir: "En estos seis meses desde la expropiación a la cesión a Exxon, hemos puesto en marcha X, B y Z que ha aumentado su valor, antes valía 0 pero ahora vale 6.000 millones". 

Total, puestos a robar...


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Y por qué van a pagar a Repsol? ¿Por evitar acciones legales? Ojo, que me encantaría porque sigo con ellas, pero viendo que es un litigio entre Argentina y Repsol, imagino que en el caso de tener que pagar a alguien, será a los argentinos. Porque no creo que los argentinos sean tan majos de decir: "Tomad, como Exxon nos da esto, os lo damos como compensación". Ya se encargarán de decir: "En estos seis meses desde la expropiación a la cesión a Exxon, hemos puesto en marcha X, B y Z que ha aumentado su valor, antes valía 0 pero ahora vale 6.000 millones".
> 
> Total, puestos a robar...



Repsol ha sufrido una cornada muy grave. Está en la enfermería y no se sabe si saldrá de esta bien.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

Y tienen razones

La EPA revelará la destrucción de más de 300.000 empleos hasta marzo - elEconomista.es


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Abr 2012)

El ataque al mercado español es de libro, nos estan ostiando por todos lados. Cuando toquemos suelo alguen se va a forrar. Que triste estar dentro, porque pienso que la bolsa esta solo y exclusivamente para leones, las gacelas estan muertas.


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> El ataque al mercado español es de libro, nos estan ostiando por todos lados. Cuando toquemos suelo alguen se va a forrar. Que triste estar dentro, porque pienso que la bolsa esta solo y exclusivamente para leones, las gacelas estan muertas.



Exacto, estas oportunidades se ven una vez cada generación.


----------



## aitor33 (26 Abr 2012)

Vaya con la prensa de mañana. Vienen a saco con Spain, todos vienen a decir que somos el titanic, que ya hemos chocado con el iceberg y que estamos en pleno *hundimiento* Me voy a aplicar el método Bertog y hasta que le vea un suelo un poquito más profundo voy a intentar mantenerme al margen::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> El ataque al mercado español es de libro, nos estan ostiando por todos lados. Cuando toquemos suelo alguen se va a forrar. Que triste estar dentro, porque pienso que la bolsa esta solo y exclusivamente para leones, las gacelas estan muertas.



...y como que te puede tirar años hasta que se ponga interesante para los que ponen la pasta en esto.

La gacelada, sus gamesas/san/... y la eterna desesperación del tiempo. Cocktel perfecto para perder pasta y piramidar mierda ad eternum.

Sería lo peor y además es muy posible.


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Vaya con la prensa de mañana. Vienen a saco con Spain, todos vienen a decir que somos el titanic, que ya hemos chocado con el iceberg y que estamos en pleno *hundimiento* Me voy a aplicar el método Bertog y hasta que le vea un suelo un poquito más profundo voy a intentar mantenerme al margen::



Conforero, no es cuestión de ver un suelo más profundo, que lo veremos, si no es que cuestión de verlo girar en pauta de precios para entrar. ::


----------



## ghkghk (26 Abr 2012)

Pues por lo poco que se de bolsa, me da que este cambio de rating y previsiblemente gap rojo mañana ha sido una dentellada de los verdareros reyes de la jungla a otros leoncios menos fuertes. Porque el final de la sesion y subasta han sido compradores, y de manos no demasiado gaceleras... Mucho amigo de S&P amasando dinero corto en el Ibex.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Y por qué van a pagar a Repsol? ¿Por evitar acciones legales? Ojo, que me encantaría porque sigo con ellas, pero viendo que es un litigio entre Argentina y Repsol, imagino que en el caso de tener que pagar a alguien, será a los argentinos. Porque no creo que los argentinos sean tan majos de decir: "Tomad, como Exxon nos da esto, os lo damos como compensación". Ya se encargarán de decir: "En estos seis meses desde la expropiación a la cesión a Exxon, hemos puesto en marcha X, B y Z que ha aumentado su valor, antes valía 0 pero ahora vale 6.000 millones".
> 
> Total, puestos a robar...



El acuerdo entre repsol e ypf de juzgarse , que se juzgara, sera con legislacion anglosajona. Los usanos si entran alli sera con todas las de la ley.Calcularan si es rentable (incluyendo la indemnizacion) y si lo es se meteran. Entrando un inversor chino o usano (yo voto por exxom) repsol se llevara parte de la tarta y dejara de aguantar a CFK


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues por lo poco que se de bolsa, me da que este cambio de rating y previsiblemente gap rojo mañana ha sido una dentellada de los verdareros reyes de la jungla a otros leoncios menos fuertes. Porque el final de la sesion y subasta han sido compradores, y de manos no demasiado gaceleras... Mucho amigo de S&P amasando dinero corto en el Ibex.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



En caso de ser así, en esta ocasión han apurado MUCHO.

No me extrañaría nada en absoluto pero el SP ha cambiado muy rápido de aspecto a alcista. Lleva toda la pinta de cambiar de nuevo a bajista auqnue todavía le queda unos puntos (5 ó 6 puntos más de caida).

Sería una mandrilada de libro. ::


----------



## burbufilia (27 Abr 2012)

Cuchillo. Cae. No coger

Iros mañana a la playa quien pueda. Bajistas incluidos, que la costumbre de por aquí es meter gap a la baja para que los pezqueñines no puedan comer.


----------



## burbujas (27 Abr 2012)

por alegrar un poco el hilo 

Detenido un chamán en Alcúdia que sodomizó a una paciente con un cirio - 20minutos.es


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El sistema me marca largos en SP en varios timeframes. Si el SP sube, el culibex va detrás.
> 
> Sin embargo mira lo que está pasando ahora en el SP ienso:ienso:ienso:
> 
> ...



España está muy débil bolsísticamente hablando. Le han metido en un ratillo un 1% hacia abajo. Leo algo de rebaja de rating .... como se fuera algo que sorprenda al mercado.


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2012)

Buenas noches, les dejo el culibex en 696X. Cuídenmelo con mimo porque mañana le van a meter hostias a 2 manos.


----------



## burbufilia (27 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> España está muy débil bolsísticamente hablando. Le han metido en un ratillo un 1% hacia abajo. Leo algo de rebaja de rating .... como se fuera algo que sorprenda al mercado.



El problema es el downgrade doble express. Si hubiera bajado un grado con motivo de una "actualización de la calificación que se había quedado obsoleta en un contexto anterior de mayor crecimiento que blablabla", pues sí que tiene un pase y lo puede digerir el mercado fácil, y hasta ignorar, como pasó con Francia.


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

A estarse quietos nuevamente y fijos los stops. Al IBEX le van a joder presumiblemente.


----------



## JoTaladro (27 Abr 2012)

Por si alguno no se entera bien de lo que es el análisis técnico, esta simpática muchacha nos habla de MACD, de volumen y de análisis estocástico.

Hasta nos dice que no hay que coger un cuchillo que está cayendo.

Lo mejor la frase del final sobre los dioses fundamentales o algo así jejejeje.

[YOUTUBE]Et89AGwvJwQ[/YOUTUBE]

Po cierto que melafo.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Conforero, no es cuestión de ver un suelo más profundo, que lo veremos, si no es que cuestión de verlo girar en pauta de precios para entrar. ::



bertok que niveles de entrada estas manejando en el ibex?

gracias


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2012)

Pillo sitio en viernes mítico... ) ) )

Saludos


----------



## burbufilia (27 Abr 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Pillo sitio en viernes mítico... ) ) )
> 
> Saludos



Certificados o baneo implacable del Querido Líder. Tú decides


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A estarse quietos nuevamente y fijos los stops. Al IBEX le van a joder presumiblemente.



hoy fue una sesion muy rara en lo primeros minutis hizo un rayazo de 100 hacia abajo y 9:10h- 9:30 otros 100 hacia arriba ¿se sabia desde las 9:00h?
¿y por qué Guindos fue a Usa? ¿qué sabía RameroJoy desde lunes-martes?


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

IBEX baja un -1% respecto al MIBTEL. Definitivamente, Spain is different!.


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Certificados o baneo implacable del Querido Líder. Tú decides



Estoy casi siempre con el iPhone... a ver si mañana a primera hora expido los que sean de menester... :X

Saludos


----------



## atman (27 Abr 2012)

Eh!paña baja dos peldaños, pierde el grado de inversión y perspectiva negativa. ¿quien se quejaba de que la pasta extranjera abandonaba el barco? Ahora sí que se van a salir en tromba. Mañana no abrimos... al menos, no a su hora...

Y lo que más me fastidia... que me han pillado fuera... con las ganas que yo le tenía a ésta...

Ah! Creo recordar que la semana que viene Fitch revisa bancos Españoles, prepárense para la siguiente andanada...

Edito: corrección no es Fitch es Moody's y hablaban de que sería esta misma semana. Les dejo una nota del día 13:

Why Next Week Will Be Huge For Spain - Business Insider


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Abr 2012)

nota divertida mirad quien es el trader del dia en el blog de FranR

BOLSA IF


*pollastre y la piratona*


----------



## atman (27 Abr 2012)

Aquí algunos tienen mucho que callar, vamos digo yo...


----------



## rbotic statistics (27 Abr 2012)

*No habrá paz para los Malvados...*

Sigue sin haber paz para los malvados... 

Durante mucho tiempo aposté por una caida al místico 7.700 y desde allí un rebote importante, que marcaba una recuperación en W... recordad que el objetivo era ni más ni menos que el místico 10.700... ese escenario se fué al traste, yo lo achaco a las bajas espectativas generadas por nuestro actual presidente, pero cada uno que crea lo que quiera...

Que el místico 7.500-7.700 hayan sido perforados, es algo que tiene una trascendencia importantísima... y es que no vamos a salir de la crisis con una recuperación fuerte, sino que vamos hacia una salida (o no salida) a la japonesa...

Esta crisis es buscada, y los objetivos se están logrando...

S2s


----------



## wsleone (27 Abr 2012)

(Previsiones nada descaminadas de hace más de tres años)

Enlace al hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/98785-hasta-siempre-hamijos-incluye-regalito.html

*------------------------- Lo más jugoso --------------------*

..... Huelga decir, que España es de las más expuestas a la inexorable debacle.

Al tema:

Vamos a ceñirnos al selectivo español, puesto que la mayor parte de los índices directores globales se encuentran en una tesitura técnica similar…
En primer término, observando el gráfico de LP evidenciamos dos macro impulsos y la subsecuente corrección en una única onda, lo que implica que probablemente habrá un segundo tramo a la baja, no sin antes haber “metabolizado” el primer movimiento correctivo.

Tenemos dos posibles versiones…

En la primera, el valor estaría consumiendo tiempo en desarrollo lateral, a la espera de que la directriz que ha marcado el desplazamiento desde el 6/10/92 alcance los mínimos establecidos en Octubre del 2008, lo que conformaría un doble suelo (figura típica de vuelta) rebotando desde la misma hasta alcanzar uno de los siguientes “fibos”:

*1º o 0,382 = 10.912…* Si la vuelta se produce desde esta cota, el objetivo del segundo macro impulso es sencillamente demoledor… Sobre los 3.000 

*2º o 0,50 = 11.881…* Objetivo entorno a los 4.000 puntos.

*3º o 0,618 = 12.865…* Aproximadamente, sobre los 5.000 puntos

Por supuesto, estos valores se deben considerar aproximados… Y todo ello sin contar con la posible dilatación, que de producirse lógicamente extremaría el impacto en todos los casos.

*En la segunda versión,* consideramos la ruptura de la directriz principal lo que conformaría una estructura asimétrica en tres impulsos, cuyo objetivo (teniendo en cuenta la posible dilatación) se hallaría entre los 5.000 y 6.000 puntos.














Bueno Sres… Como en tantas otras ocasiones, así lo he visto y así se lo he contado.

Y ya saben que a mí, ni caso oigan.


----------



## Diegol07 (27 Abr 2012)

Mañana vamos a cerrar a una altura parecida al DAX. (Entre 67xx y 68xx), y acordaros como estabamos hace 3 meses!!!!!!!!!! Acojonante....


----------



## Durmiente (27 Abr 2012)

Fríamente.

La bajada de rating:
1) Estaba descontada por el mercadode deuda (que estaba "injustificadamente" valorando la prima de riesgo más alta de lo que se merecía España.
2) Estaba descontada por el mercado de valores (que se estuvo lleno durante todo el mes de manos cortas)
3) Va a cusar pánico vendedor, que se va a aprovechar por los mercados para ganar con los cortos y rebañar a todas las gacelas existentes.

Hasta aquí, lo que me gustaría creer.

Ahora lo que me temo

Me temo que nos meten 400 puntos en un pis pas y que nos quedamos laterales (o bajistas) hacia los 6600 un montón de tiempo.

Cuando se calmen los ánimos (que esposible que se acentuen más con la nueva calificación prevista de Moddy) la salida estará donde en ese momento estén las demás bolsas. No dependerá de nosotros sino d elos demás.

Me gustaría que esto fuera sólo un susto. Pero me temo que no lo es.

Por otro lado, las declaraciones de ayer del vicepresidente (creo) del Santander fueron inaceptables.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

Mantengamos la sangre fría. 
¿que decíamos ayer? MAntener fijos los Stops los que hayan entrado dentro, los que no, esperar a ver el giro. ¿Técnicamente ha cambiado algo? Algo de volatilidad y de nuevo con el guión planeado. ¿Planteamiento equivocado? Stops y a comprar el kindle :Baile:
En la tele noticias catastróficas para la economía española...ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

guanos dias 

gringos ya en sobrecompra , eurodolar tocando la bajista principal y no pudiendo con ella , rebaja de 2 escalones y con perspectiva negativa blanco y en botella 8:

la rotura de la alcista de largo plazo del ibex en marzo es lo que tiene


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2012)

*Guanos días
*


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bertok que niveles de entrada estas manejando en el ibex?
> 
> gracias



No tengo ninguno preestablecido. Busco la consolidación de una pauta de giro. El SP manda y el timeframe de corto se me ha puesto bajista ::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

el eurodolar en diario , se ve como ayer ataco la bajista principal y como al cierre no pudo con ella 

quieren un nivel para largos , la zona 1270-1290 donde estan el 38,2 fibonazi y la mm200 , deberia coincidir con el ibex en 5261


----------



## The Hellion (27 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Mantengamos la sangre fría. *
> ¿que decíamos ayer? MAntener fijos los Stops los que hayan entrado dentro, los que no, esperar a ver el giro. ¿Técnicamente ha cambiado algo? Algo de volatilidad y de nuevo con el guión planeado. ¿Planteamiento equivocado? Stops y a comprar el kindle :Baile:
> En la tele noticias catastróficas para la economía española...ienso:



Fría no, helada.


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2012)

Reporte mañanero: primer par de relevantes a tocar en los primeros compases de la sesión: D.6735 por arriba, D.6666 (número de la super-bestia) por abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

aunque sea un poco cansino  vuelvo a repetir que solo tendremos guano y mas guano , los gringos van a corregir


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2012)

Guanos dias.

En unos minutillos me van a saltar todos los Stops por los aires y voy a perder un dinerillo. Las gacelillas es lo que tenemos....


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

ibex -2,37


----------



## LOLO08 (27 Abr 2012)

6.800 el ibex...


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Reporte mañanero: primer par de relevantes a tocar en los primeros compases de la sesión: D.6735 por arriba, D.6666 (número de la super-bestia) por abajo.




No sé si alguien estaba siguiendo en vivo el Dax, pero la clavada en el 6666 ha sido espectacular.... violentísima, no tiene demasiada pinta de aguantar otro envite, la verdad.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No sé si alguien estaba siguiendo en vivo el Dax, pero la clavada en el 6666 ha sido espectacular.... violentísima, no tiene demasiada pinta de aguantar otro envite, la verdad.



si piensa operar ponga el modo manual y desconecte los sistemas IA , por su bien se lo digo


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2012)

A los buenos días!

Todos vendiendo, pero creo que en el 2220 del Stoxx habría que rebotar hasta llegar a 2260, aunque con la volatilidad que hay hoy cualquiera se atreve...

Sin embargo la media del día me sale alcista, así que no sería de extrañar algún tipo de rebote más o menos fuerte hasta el relevante de arriba.

Mi posición actual es esta: :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Reporte mañanero: primer par de relevantes a tocar en los primeros compases de la sesión: D.6735 por arriba, D.6666 (número de la super-bestia) por abajo.



Porque es viernes, y me han enseñao que los viernes mejor quietecico, pero me están entrando unas ganas de acomprah mah papelicos..... 

Ya saben....







jajajaja gap de apertura pabajo..... kindle para otro día..... resultado operación quitando comisiones.... +10€


----------



## AssGaper (27 Abr 2012)

Menudos FAPeos se tienen que estar marcando los guanistas y menuda troleada han metido a muchos largistas.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

parece que estaba descontado 

volatilidad veo y dolor


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

Comprad papelitos, es una buena oportunidad


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

hijoputas y ahora 3,17 ::

me acabo de comer una barrida de SL en toda regla.... :no:


----------



## TenienteDan (27 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hijoputas y ahora 3,17 ::



Yo entré en el Hibex el otro día también, y a tomar por saco xD -30€. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

si es que en este foro estan convencidos que no son gacelas , se animan unos a otros en sus operaciones suicidas y luego pasa lo que pasa :ouch:


----------



## tatur (27 Abr 2012)

Pues yo creo que despues del arreon inicial por lo de anoche, (que estaba mas que descontado) ahora esto va pa'rriba.


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si es que en este foro estan convencidos que no son gacelas , se animan unos a otros en sus operaciones suicidas y luego pasa lo que pasa :ouch:



Hoiga usted, a mi no me llame gacela, yo soy un señor accionista del santander. ::


----------



## TenienteDan (27 Abr 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Pues yo creo que despues del arreon inicial por lo de anoche, (que estaba mas que descontado) ahora esto va pa'rriba.



Si mantenemos los mínimos del otro día nos marcamos un doble suelo de pelotas y parra arriba como la espuma.

Ahora es perfecto, ya nos tienen acojonados a los largos con este destrozo y a los cortos porque estamos muy cerca de mínimos.


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Abr 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hoiga usted, a mi no me llame gacela, yo soy un señor accionista del santander. ::



Mejor accionista que obligacionista. Y más después de las declaraciones  del "ninot indultat"


----------



## The Hellion (27 Abr 2012)

Y gamesa ya está por debajo de 2. En este nivel era donde entraba votin, ¿no?

Hay que joderse. Hace meses estos niveles nos parecían de meternos con to lo gordo, y ahora no entramos ni locos.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

el ibex esta totalmente bajista la prueba es que no pudo con la bajista de corto plazo , si siguen con esas tonterias de que tiene que subir porque ya bajo demasiado lo unico que conseguiran es quedarse sin liquidez para cuando llegue el rebote 

los mercados son bajistas y como ya dije hay que aprovechar los rebotes para cargas mas y mas cortos 8:


----------



## bronx5 (27 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No sé si alguien estaba siguiendo en vivo el Dax, pero la clavada en el 6666 ha sido espectacular.... violentísima, no tiene demasiada pinta de aguantar otro envite, la verdad.



Sí que lo he visto, + 30 pips de un mini dax gracias a usted, y +25 de un mini del ibex, hoy ya he hecho el día, vuelvo a mi curro de ingeniero mileurista.


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex esta totalmente bajista la prueba es que no pudo con la bajista de corto plazo , si siguen con esas tonterias de que tiene que subir porque ya bajo demasiado lo unico que conseguiran es quedarse sin liquidez para cuando llegue el rebote
> 
> los mercados son bajistas y como ya dije hay que aprovechar los rebotes para cargas mas y mas cortos 8:



Deja de dar la murga al personal, yo también llevo tiempo diciendo que soy bajista y he dado hasta fechas clave y no por eso me empeño en sermonear a la gente.

Cada uno que haga lo que quiera, que se ha podido ganar con largos estos días es totalmente cierto, así que deja de marear, huevo frito, conchudo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2012)

Yo mientras el 6800 aguante no veo nada roto :no:

Pero si lo pierde............ :ouch:


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (27 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> conchudo.



Este insulto no lo escuchaba como hace diez años :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (27 Abr 2012)

Circulen que aquí no ha pasado nada, más allá de 4 gacelas asustadizas...


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Abr 2012)

Pero si lo pierde............ 
...... va a ser una merienda de negros


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Abr 2012)

Buenos días...

Han saltado por los aire cientos de stops, si desde aquí se rebota les habrá salido de libro... :Aplauso:

Ejemplo SAN con mínimo en 4.53 y ya está por encima de los mínimos anteriores... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2012)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Este insulto no lo escuchaba como hace diez años :fiufiu:



Ha sido escogido específicamente para su destinatario


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

A 5 puntos del máximo de ayer en el SP, poco más se puede hacer para los adventistas del guano profundo y doloroso

Bueno sí,... que los que van largo se queden con su pasta,...y que el botas se compre un nuevo kindle a tu costa


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

lo que hay es volatilidad , idas y vueltas pero el guanazo sera brutal


----------



## John Nash (27 Abr 2012)

Sin que sirva de precedente les dejaré un pequeño comentario que quizá les oriente. No veo porque siempre los yankis deben tener el monopolio de la información. Se le esta dando mucho bombo y platillo a las ultimas nefasta noticias económicas, pero no entiendo la sorpresa. Todos saben ya que paro real es mas bien de 6 millones, que el bono español es mas bien bono basura y que los bancos son pozos sin fondo de dinero publico. Y los mercados hace tiempo que han anticipado este escenario. Entonces a que viene tanta algarabía? Yo solo veo maniobras especulativas bajistas. *Hoy no sera el castañazo que muchos esperan*, no esta la fruta aun madura. Detrás puede también haber, o por lo menos no se puede excluir una guerra de divisas o una acción desesperada de bancos sistémicos por obtener mayor rentabilidad de deuda soberana o presionar al BCE para que vuelva a comprar deuda en el mercado secundario. O quizá todo a la vez.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2012)

Me aguantó TRE, ahora está en positivo. Siempre dando ciertas alegrías. Esos 29.15...
Santander saltó por los aires. Votín HDLGP (el banquero, no el forero). No, si cerrará el hueco ahora y todo.
Iberdrola resiste, pero este frente esta dévil.

To son piedras.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Han saltado por los aire cientos de stops, si desde aquí se rebota les habrá salido de libro... :Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Yo, yo...::::::::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Me aguantó TRE, ahora está en positivo. Siempre dando ciertas alegrías. Esos 29.15...
> Santander saltó por los aires. Votín HDLGP (el banquero, no el forero). No, si cerrará el hueco ahora y todo.
> Iberdrola resiste, pero este frente esta dévil.
> 
> To son piedras.



Enhorabuena por las TRE, si quieres insultar al banquero (razón no te falta) es *B*otín... 

Saludos...


----------



## ghkghk (27 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Me aguantó TRE, ahora está en positivo. Siempre dando ciertas alegrías. Esos 29.15...
> Santander saltó por los aires. Votín HDLGP (el banquero, no el forero). No, si cerrará el hueco ahora y todo.
> Iberdrola resiste, pero este frente esta dévil.
> 
> To son piedras.




Alguien ganando dinero con TRE... fascinante.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Enhorabuena por las TRE, si quieres insultar al banquero (razón no te falta) es *B*otín...
> 
> Saludos...



No le insulto por las acciones, eso es culpa mía. No soy como el Mou. Es por todo en general.


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> Sin que sirva de precedente les dejaré un pequeño comentario que quizá les oriente. No veo porque siempre los yankis deben tener el monopolio de la información. Se le esta dando mucho bombo y platillo a las ultimas nefasta noticias económicas, pero no entiendo la sorpresa. Todos saben ya que paro real es mas bien de 6 millones, que el bono español es mas bien bono basura y que los bancos son pozos sin fondo de dinero publico. Y los mercados hace tiempo que han anticipado este escenario. Entonces a que viene tanta algarabía? Yo solo veo maniobras especulativas bajistas. *Hoy no sera el castañazo que muchos esperan*, no esta la fruta aun madura. Detrás puede también haber, o por lo menos no se puede excluir una guerra de divisas o una acción desesperada de bancos sistémicos por obtener mayor rentabilidad de deuda soberana o presionar al BCE para que vuelva a comprar deuda en el mercado secundario. O quizá todo a la vez.



Hoyga, que las noticias siguen al canal y no el canal a las noticias...:8:







::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Ha sido escogido específicamente para su destinatario



Yo pensaba que eran influencias de la expropiacion de IPF ......hasta llegue a sospechar que le habian pillado a usted desprevenido en repsol


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

Viendo los precios de BKT.... se han vendido a 3,07 cuando yo tenéa el SP a 3,14....Fijáos la mierda de volúmen que ha habido.

En fin, sangre fría... y ::

Si baja le meto otra vez ::


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Yo pensaba que eran influencias de la expropiacion de IPF ......hasta llegue a sospechar que le habian pillado a usted desprevenido en repsol



Hablamos de un peruano, no de un argentino....


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Yo pensaba que eran influencias de la expropiacion de IPF ......hasta llegue a sospechar que le habian pillado a usted desprevenido en repsol



a mulder le cogen desprevenido y prevenido tambien


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Abr 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> *Hoy no sera el castañazo que muchos esperan*



Para el IBEX ha sido el mes de abril, ya está en soporte ¿Vender con el rumor y comprar con la noticia?

Pero ¿Cuando será ese que muchos (por no decir todos) esperamos? :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

Patadón pa arriba y aquí no ha pasado nada...

Como díría la policía de cierto anuncio...

_"Circúlele, circúlele"_


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

ñiñiñiñiñiñiñiñiñiñiñiññi ::
ñiñiñiñiñiñiñiñiñiñiñiñiñi hdlgp
ñiñiñiñiñiñiñiñiñiñiñiñiñi solo 30€
ñiñiñiñiñiñiñiñiñiññiñiñi gacelón

:XX:


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2012)

Hoy el volumen camuflado ha pasado dos veces dos del positivo al negativo y viceversa, lo mismo se puede decir de la media de probabilidad diaria, esta es una señal inequívoca de que incluso los leoncios no tienen nada claro por donde les van a venir las ostiejas.

Creo que hoy voy a quedarme quietecito esperando otra sesión con menos volatilidad aunque están llegando a mi relevante en 2260 que sería una muy buena entrada para cortos ahora mismo, pero el baile de números me confunde :cook:

edito: para los valientes que se hayan puesto cortos ahora el objetivo son 2209 (para ir abriendo boca)


----------



## John Nash (27 Abr 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Para el IBEX ha sido el mes de abril, ya está en soporte ¿Vender con el rumor y comprar con la noticia?
> 
> Pero ¿Cuando será ese que muchos (por no decir todos) esperamos? :fiufiu:



En mi modesta opinión, el pistoletazo de salida se dará en USA cuando todos estén durmiendo en Europa. JP Morgan Chase, BNY o Wells FARGO son buenos candidatos. Entiendo que para ustedes es importante el timing exacto pero con la volatilidad actual y la casta conspirativa que rige en Bruselas no se puede hilar tan fino. El ibex puede seguir bajando hasta los 5.000 en las próximas semanas si el BCE decide "de verdad" no comprar mas deuda en el mercado secundario. Pero yo no me lo creo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy el volumen camuflado ha pasado dos veces dos del positivo al negativo y viceversa, lo mismo se puede decir de la media de probabilidad diaria, esta es una señal inequívoca de que incluso los leoncios no tienen nada claro por donde les van a venir las ostiejas.
> 
> Creo que hoy voy a quedarme quietecito esperando otra sesión con menos volatilidad aunque están llegando a mi relevante en 2260 que sería una muy buena entrada para cortos ahora mismo, pero el baile de números me confunde :cook:





Son los gintonics mañaneros.

A mi están entrando ganas de entrar...pero es por despecho y cabreo de la barrida de stops y ale +4% desde mi venta. 

Tengo una cara de tonto que no se pueden imaginar...

Ale ya me he desahogao... atpc

Quedo con las ibertrolas a 3,51 y espero dentro de trinchera en la vanguardia


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Abr 2012)

Buenos dias, 

menuda lindez los de sp, pero no pasa nada continuamos la lucha y desde hace 40 minutos vamos ganando, disculpen que no pueda decirles nada mas, pero hoy esta siendo divertido.

les dejo una grafiquillo y continuo en la batalla, esta tarde por mi parte toca historieta y recomendacion de gin, espero que para entonces el sr pirata haya posteado alguna chinita graciosa y el sr.P algun nivel interesante y que nos diga como esta de desarrollado su niña de largo alcance.







Si sacamos hoy a conchita velasco sera orgasmico.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2012)

¡Impresionate! Que carniceria con los SL, y ahora...a cerrar.


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Abr 2012)

Pues ya estamos en verde, ale, SL barridos y parriba.


----------



## vyk (27 Abr 2012)

Increíble, chicos. Increíble.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2012)

Bueno...pensad que ha sido por Esspaññña!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Increíble, chicos. Increíble.





Volveré..........


----------



## Arminio_borrado (27 Abr 2012)

¿Nos hemos muerto ya?.

Por cierto, de ayer mismo...



Arminio dijo:


> No es descartable una nueva visita a mínimos y hacer un doble suelo.



No direis que ese mensaje no tenía premio. 150 puntos en 1 hora.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Increíble, chicos. Increíble.



increible no , ya se vio hace algun tiempo rebaja de rating y subidon


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

Jojo

El ibex por encima de los 7000 sin despeinarse

En el sp hay plancha hasta los 1410 si quieren...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

es la volatilidad gacelilla


----------



## vyk (27 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> increible no , ya se vio hace algun tiempo rebaja de rating y subidon



No. Si por mi cojonudo...voy largo.


----------



## credulo (27 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> increible no , ya se vio hace algun tiempo rebaja de rating y subidon



Si, pero ud decía que hoy guano guano y guano.

En fin, también me han barrido a mi snif. Hasta dentro de una semana al menos no podré mirar el mercado, no lo tiren sin mi.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

credulo dijo:


> Si, pero ud decía que hoy guano guano y guano.
> 
> En fin, también me han barrido a mi snif. Hasta dentro de una semana al menos no podré mirar el mercado, no lo tiren sin mi.



volatilidad es la respuesta , guano tendremos no lo dude


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2012)

Que cosa más rara. Esta mañana me salta el SL del Santander y se me venden mi paquete de acciones en 2 tramos, con sus comisiones respectivas para cada tramo o subpaquete. ¿Y esto?
He llamado al broker y me comenta que es por las condiciones del mercado y no se que pollas y que puede pasar, pero que se tiran el rollete y me devuelven las camisones de uno de los tramos.

Le he puesto un ejemplo: vendo 10000 euros y el programa me lo divide en 10 de 1000 euros por "condiciones de mercado" y me cobran las comisiones de 10 ventas. Me ha dicho que raro, pero que puede pasar.

¿Os ha pasad esta alguna vez?


----------



## kaxkamel (27 Abr 2012)

miedo da pensar qué harán el lunes 7 cuando gane hollande (a nada que el finde acompañe con alguna novedad novedosa)

el dragon khan y/o lanzamiento a lo sergio ramos?


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Que cosa más rara. Esta mañana me salta el SL del Santander y se me venden mi paquete de acciones en 2 tramos, con sus comisiones respectivas para cada tramo o subpaquete. ¿Y esto?
> He llamado al broker y me comenta que es por las condiciones del mercado y no se que pollas y que puede pasar, pero que se tiran el rollete y me devuelven las camisones de uno de los tramos.
> 
> Le he puesto un ejemplo: vendo 10000 euros y el programa me lo divide en 10 de 1000 euros por condiciones de mercado y me cobran las comisiones de 10 ventas. Me ha dicho que raro, pero que puede pasar.
> ...



Me pasó una vez, con ING. Al final te lo cuadran y no te cobran como dos operaciones.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Que cosa más rara. Esta mañana me salta el SL del Santander y se me venden mi paquete de acciones en 2 tramos, con sus comisiones respectivas para cada tramo o subpaquete. ¿Y esto?
> He llamado al broker y me comenta que es por las condiciones del mercado y no se que pollas y que puede pasar, pero que se tiran el rollete y me devuelven las camisones de uno de los tramos.
> 
> Le he puesto un ejemplo: vendo 10000 euros y el programa me lo divide en 10 de 1000 euros por "condiciones de mercado" y me cobran las comisiones de 10 ventas. Me ha dicho que raro, pero que puede pasar.
> ...




Hay brokers que cobran por cada una de las acciones, y otros que no. Los que cobran, si se pelea, a veces lo devuelve. Y ya es mala suerte que te pase en SAN, con el volumen que tiene.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hay brokers que cobran por cada una de las acciones, y otros que no. Los que cobran, si se pelea, a veces lo devuelve. Y ya es mala suerte que te pase en SAN, con el volumen que tiene.



Bueno, esta mañana a las 9:00 habia un poco de lío...


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Abr 2012)

Algún patriota piensa dejar los largos este finde?


----------



## sirpask (27 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Algún patriota piensa dejar los largos este finde?



Puff tengo hasta las 17.30 para pensarlo ... Pero no me gustan la sucesion de sucesos sucesivos que estan sucediendo entre ayer y el lunes que viene..

Por cierto, ¿conoceis de algun Broker on line Japones?


----------



## ponzi (27 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Algún patriota piensa dejar los largos este finde?



Yo lo dejo abierto.Despues de todos los sustos que me llevado en 6 meses esto ya es jauja.Me queda bbva,sp e ibex.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (27 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Que cosa más rara. Esta mañana me salta el SL del Santander y se me venden mi paquete de acciones en 2 tramos, con sus comisiones respectivas para cada tramo o subpaquete. ¿Y esto?
> He llamado al broker y me comenta que es por las condiciones del mercado y no se que pollas y que puede pasar, pero que se tiran el rollete y me devuelven las camisones de uno de los tramos.
> 
> Le he puesto un ejemplo: vendo 10000 euros y el programa me lo divide en 10 de 1000 euros por "condiciones de mercado" y me cobran las comisiones de 10 ventas. Me ha dicho que raro, pero que puede pasar.
> ...



No es raro. Cuando salta tu SL, en una orden a mercado se venden tus acciones hasta que la oferta cubra el volumen que tu has puesto a la venta. Si tu vendes 2000 acciones y en ese momento solo hay un volumen de compra de 1000, se venden 1000 de tus acciones a ese precio y las otras 1000 en el tramo siguiente de demanda, que puede ser más abajo.

Ahora bien, como todo es instantáneo, puede ocurrir que en ese milisegundo, se te vendan 1000 acciones y a renglón seguido se te vendan las otras 1000 al mismo precio.

Lo que hacen los operadores es contarte las 2 operaciones, pero si las 2 operaciones se han hecho al mismo precio, al final te lo agrupan como 1, y te devuelven la comisión de la segunda. Pero si son a distintos precios, entonces ya se consideran 2.


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo lo dejo abierto.Despues de todos los sustos que me llevado en 6 meses esto ya es jauja.Me queda bbva,sp e ibex.



Yo me siento patriota total y llevo largo desde esta mañana (ese gap había que aprovecharlo), creo que dejaré mi mini abierto todo el finde... y para que Claca me "abronque" estoy por dejarlo sin stop´s...

(objetivo 7.600 :8: )


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Algún patriota piensa dejar los largos este finde?



Yo! .....................


----------



## ghkghk (27 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> No es raro. Cuando salta tu SL, en una orden a mercado se venden tus acciones hasta que la oferta cubra el volumen que tu has puesto a la venta. Si tu vendes 2000 acciones y en ese momento solo hay un volumen de compra de 1000, se venden 1000 de tus acciones a ese precio y las otras 1000 en el tramo siguiente de demanda, que puede ser más abajo.
> 
> Ahora bien, como todo es instantáneo, puede ocurrir que en ese milisegundo, se te vendan 1000 acciones y a renglón seguido se te vendan las otras 1000 al mismo precio.
> 
> Lo que hacen los operadores es contarte las 2 operaciones, pero si las 2 operaciones se han hecho al mismo precio, al final te lo agrupan como 1, y te devuelven la comisión de la segunda.* Pero si son a distintos precios, entonces ya se consideran 2*.



No siempre. Depende del broker. A mí BKT me cobra una aunque se venda en 6 tramos (que me ha pasado)...

Yo me quedo abierto. BME, REP y GAS.


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Puff tengo hasta las 17.30 para pensarlo ... Pero no me gustan la sucesion de sucesos sucesivos que estan sucediendo entre ayer y el lunes que viene..
> 
> Por cierto, ¿conoceis de algun Broker on line Japones?



Lancese, que no se diga que en HVEI35 hay miedo!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> No es raro. Cuando salta tu SL, en una orden a mercado se venden tus acciones hasta que la oferta cubra el volumen que tu has puesto a la venta. Si tu vendes 2000 acciones y en ese momento solo hay un volumen de compra de 1000, se venden 1000 de tus acciones a ese precio y las otras 1000 en el tramo siguiente de demanda, que puede ser más abajo.
> 
> Ahora bien, como todo es instantáneo, puede ocurrir que en ese milisegundo, se te vendan 1000 acciones y a renglón seguido se te vendan las otras 1000 al mismo precio.
> 
> Lo que hacen los operadores es contarte las 2 operaciones, pero si las 2 operaciones se han hecho al mismo precio, al final te lo agrupan como 1, y te devuelven la comisión de la segunda. Pero si son a distintos precios, entonces ya se consideran 2.



Entiendo, pues, que como condición de venta o compra, tengo que poner que sea "todo o nada" y no "sin restricciones" (Mi broker tiene esta opción). Ya lo se para la próxima.


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Abr 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión, el pistoletazo de salida se dará en USA cuando todos estén durmiendo en Europa. JP Morgan Chase, BNY o Wells FARGO son buenos candidatos. Entiendo que para ustedes es importante el timing exacto pero con la volatilidad actual y la casta conspirativa que rige en Bruselas so se puede hilar tan fino. El ibex puede seguir bajando hasta los 5.000 en las próximas semanas si el BCE decide "de verdad" no comprar mas deuda en el mercado secundario. Pero yo no me lo creo...



Y yo que creo (y espero) que de momento está todo lo malo descontado (casi ruina española y por consiguiente del euro, apoyada porque gana "la izquierda" en Francia, a Merkel la petan el culogordo ... ) y cualquier noticia será para pegar la patada hacia arriba (antes del desplomazo tras las elecciones americanas)


----------



## ponzi (27 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Yo me siento patriota total y llevo largo desde esta mañana (ese gap había que aprovecharlo), creo que dejaré mi mini abierto todo el finde... y para que Claca me "abronque" estoy por dejarlo sin stop´s...
> 
> (objetivo 7.600 :8: )



Tenemos un chiringuito que da pena.Al margen de eso a mi me parece que estamos haciendo minimos crecientes 6800-7100 con bastante volatilidad.De momento no se ha roto ningun soporte, algun susto, pero nada mas. Repsol,gas natural,iberdrola,telefonica estan en niveles relevantes y aguantando.Ferrovial,bme y enagas no se estan portando mal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Abr 2012)

Me emociona el patriotismo de este hilo. SOMOS GRANDES. Los integrantes de este hilo hemos sido los artifices de esta subida, y seremos los adalides de la victoria.


----------



## Seren (27 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Que cosa más rara. Esta mañana me salta el SL del Santander y se me venden mi paquete de acciones en 2 tramos, con sus comisiones respectivas para cada tramo o subpaquete. ¿Y esto?
> He llamado al broker y me comenta que es por las condiciones del mercado y no se que pollas y que puede pasar, pero que se tiran el rollete y me devuelven las camisones de uno de los tramos.
> 
> Le he puesto un ejemplo: vendo 10000 euros y el programa me lo divide en 10 de 1000 euros por "condiciones de mercado" y me cobran las comisiones de 10 ventas. Me ha dicho que raro, pero que puede pasar.
> ...



Si, a mi me pasó una vez y fue en un momento de pánico vendedor, me explicaron que es normal por lo que te están comentando, para que sea mas difícil que ocurra es vender "por lo mejor".

Yo he sido afortunado porque tengo un amplio SL con el soporte del ibex de 2009y no me ha saltado. Uno de mis valores es SAN pero me guío por el SP para confirmar rotura en algún sentido. En estos momentos la volatilidad y la especulación en el ibex hace imposible operar con SL ceñidos, con el riesgo que ello conlleva.


----------



## The Hellion (27 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Algún patriota piensa dejar los largos este finde?



Yo, los dos tramos que tengo de BME, unos a 19,95 y otros de este miércoles a 17,22.

Si no fuera por ghkghk y por un servidor, iban ustedes a tener que operar en lonjas de pescado. 

Por la patria y el operador del mercado.

Ah, se me olvidaba, y en IBE. Pero esas me las llevaré a la tumba...


----------



## vyk (27 Abr 2012)




----------



## John Nash (27 Abr 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Y yo que creo (y espero) que de momento está todo lo malo descontado (casi ruina española y por consiguiente del euro, apoyada porque gana "la izquierda" en Francia, a Merkel la petan el culogordo ... ) y cualquier noticia será para pegar la patada hacia arriba (antes del desplomazo tras las elecciones americanas)



Estoy de acuerdo, pero por si acaso no pierdan de vista a Draghi...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2012)

Si mis TRE llegan hoy hasta los 29,90 o 30, pienso vender y usaré las plusvis para emborracharme y así olvidar lo de las Santanderes.

Las Iberdrólicas, hay las dejaré con su SL y por España.


----------



## ponzi (27 Abr 2012)

La semana pasada se renovaron cortos y viendo la volatilidad de esta semana intuyo que no estan teniendo mucho exito.Le han dado varios arreones para asustar al personal pero la realidad es que es tocar los 6800-6900 y entrar mucho papel comprador y mas importante aun los soportes siguen intactos. Mulder ha seguido el volumen,¿Cual es el balance semanal de volumen en las compras y ventas? Da la impresion que hay demanda detras.El viernes que viene toca nueva renovacion de cortos


----------



## bronx5 (27 Abr 2012)

Cómo véis un largo en el DAx ahora mismo, desde los 6740 con objetivo + 25 pips??


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Abr 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero por si acaso no pierdan de vista a Draghi...



Sí, lo que también tengo claro es que este año la volatilidad va a ser bestial, cualquier comentario va a hacer pegar unos bandazos bestiales y se van a barrer stopes a saco.


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Abr 2012)

Bajan la calificación de España y ya está casi todo el ibex verde, hasta el Popular
Economía.- (Ampl.) Popular ganó 100 millones hasta marzo, un 46% menos, tras cubrir el 60% de las provisiones exigidas - elEconomista.es


----------



## bronx5 (27 Abr 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> Cómo véis un largo en el DAx ahora mismo, desde los 6740 con objetivo + 25 pips??



Ha llegado hasta +22, pero como soy un cagón, no entré. :´(


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

condor donde andas , te an dao bocado ? 

muhaha :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (27 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Yo, los dos tramos que tengo de BME, unos a 19,95 y otros de este miércoles a 17,22.
> 
> Si no fuera por ghkghk y por un servidor, iban ustedes a tener que operar en lonjas de pescado.
> 
> ...




Yo creía que a 17,22 no llegaban, pero has estado sembrado. Una entrada sensacional.


----------



## John Nash (27 Abr 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Bajan la calificación de España y ya está casi todo el ibex verde, hasta el Popular
> Economía.- (Ampl.) Popular ganó 100 millones hasta marzo, un 46% menos, tras cubrir el 60% de las provisiones exigidas - elEconomista.es



Ha sido un farol en toda regla. Una maniobra de distracción perfecta. Hay que tomar nota. Ojo, queda esperar la apertura de WS porque allí cuecen muchas habas!


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

Jojo

Del Rivero deja tocadas las acciones de Sacyr: caen un 8% - elEconomista.es

_*Del Rivero ha utilizado en los últimos meses los servicios del banco francés Société Générale y de Ahorro Corporación para ir reduciendo sus posiciones en la compañía*, pero siempre ha tardado en informar a la CNMV de sus movimientos, como ha ido adelantando este diario, sin que por el momento se conozca algún tipo de reacción por parte del organismo supervisor de los mercados._

Ya me imagino, gacelilla patria,orgullosa de comprar mierd...digo titulos españoles, (porque lo peor es que te hagan sentir patriota, un cebo muy bueno que no necesita mucha publicidad) 

"Mira, mira que rebotón tiene Sacy,..ahora piramido y me hago de oro"

Los de societe generale & cia echándose una risas, te tiran el valor sin freno de mano y desplumándote en comodos plazos de varios días. En definitiva, engordando el chuletón que este señor se come con tu dinero.


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> Sí que lo he visto, + 30 pips de un mini dax gracias a usted, y +25 de un mini del ibex, hoy ya he hecho el día, vuelvo a mi curro de ingeniero mileurista.




Y yo que lo celebro por Ud., hamijo.... +30 pips en cuestión de segundos es una más que meritoria operación en un índice tan complejo como el Dax.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (27 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No siempre. Depende del broker. A mí BKT me cobra una aunque se venda en 6 tramos (que me ha pasado)...
> 
> Yo me quedo abierto. BME, REP y GAS.



¿En tramos al mismo precio?.



Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Entiendo, pues, que como condición de venta o compra, tengo que poner que sea "todo o nada" y no "sin restricciones" (Mi broker tiene esta opción). Ya lo se para la próxima.



En valores con fuerte volumen como SAN o TEF, a mi juicio el todo o nada es la mejor opción. Que no haya oferta/demanda para cubrir 10000 euros (por ejemplo) es algo muy puntual. En otros valores es complicado de hacerlo así, porque un todo o nada se te puede quedar ahí pillado un ratito, no un segundo precisamente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

Ultra-troleado por BKT, la mayor de mi vida.
Soy un pesado, pera ya saben la labor psiquiátrica del hilo.

Cierra ayer en 3.24 o así, baja se activa mi SP, mierda volúmen hace que se vendan 6 cents (~2%) más abajo, llegan a 3,02 y suben a 3,30.....

:ouch:

Último post al respecto.

Mirada hacia delante! 
Todo por la Patria!

PD: ¿ha salido el sr. Bertok de la trinchera?


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2012)

No todo está perdido, Sr. Piratón...

Hoy es Viernes Terminal.










Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ultra-troleado por BKT, la mayor de mi vida.
> Soy un pesado, pera ya saben la labor psiquiátrica del hilo.
> 
> Cierra ayer en 3.24 o así, baja se activa mi SP, mierda volúmen hace que se vendan 6 cents (~2%) más abajo, llegan a 3,02 y suben a 3,30.....
> ...


----------



## Pepe Broz (27 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> PD: ¿ha salido el sr. Bertok de la trinchera?




A ver si al final será salir y que aparezcan los tanques enemigos...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No todo está perdido, Sr. Piratón...
> 
> Hoy es Viernes Terminal.



Ya sabe usted como somos las gacelas...estas cosas nos afectan. _Semos _unos sentimentales con nuestras posiciones. 

Me jode que era una entrada buena. El SP bien colocado para seguir dentro por si les daba por cerrar un GAP... Pero esta ha sido una jugada muy sucia.

Por lo demás es como dice, viernes de parranda. Me llevo 10€ límpios para unas cervezas al sol, que hoy hace bueno en granada.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Abr 2012)

pollastre ve potencia alcista en el dax


----------



## ghkghk (27 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿En tramos al mismo precio?.




Pues no sé. Si es al mismo precio será el mismo tramo ¿no? Pero vamos, que 30.000 euros o así en TRE se me vendieron en un montón de precios y no me cobraron más que la comisión habitual.

BKT lleva un 10% entre mínimos y máximos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Abr 2012)

Después de 12 "toques" (en gráfico horario) a la bajista desde 8600 por fin la hemos roto por arriba. Enhorabuena a los premiados... 

Saludos...


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya sabe usted como somos las gacelas...estas cosas nos afectan. _Semos _unos sentimentales con nuestras posiciones.
> 
> Me jode que era una entrada buena. El SP bien colocado para seguir dentro por si les daba por cerrar un GAP... Pero esta ha sido una jugada muy sucia.
> 
> Por lo demás es como dice, viernes de parranda. Me llevo 10€ límpios para unas cervezas al sol, que hoy hace bueno en granada.



Se que no es consuelo, pero nos han mandrileado así a muchos, yo he cerrado en perdidas la última entrada en BBVA y ahora estaría con bastantes ganancias. 

Es lo que tiene ser gacela, que te arrancan la carne a mordiscos. :´´(


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues no sé. Si es al mismo precio será el mismo tramo ¿no? Pero vamos, que 30.000 euros o así en TRE se me vendieron en un montón de precios y no me cobraron más que la comisión habitual.
> 
> BKT lleva un 10% entre mínimos y máximos...


----------



## ghkghk (27 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>




Es para solidarizarme con su pena. Aun no había visto su post mientras escribía...


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> BKT lleva un 10% entre mínimos y máximos...



Tranquilos, las tenemos que ver a 5.
Ahí habré ganado algún Kindle, aunque es posible que cuando lleguen ahí, no exista ya ni Amazon.

PEPÓN ES MI SEÑOR


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre ve potencia alcista en el dax




El 6770 que nos ha parado es muy fuerte: casi todos los relevantes superiores están allí, y vaya si se ha notado (tres intentos, y para abajo en los tres).

Por encima de eso sólo está la Maginot en 6812. Pero como le digo, pasar ese 6770 va a ser complicadillo.


----------



## TenienteDan (27 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ultra-troleado por BKT, la mayor de mi vida.
> Soy un pesado, pera ya saben la labor psiquiátrica del hilo.
> 
> Cierra ayer en 3.24 o así, baja se activa mi SP, mierda volúmen hace que se vendan 6 cents (~2%) más abajo, llegan a 3,02 y suben a 3,30.....
> ...



Le acompaño en el sentimiento y no sabe hasta que punto.
Resumen rápido:

Entrada perfecta el día 23 a 6840 (con un MiniIbex).
Subida de SL para asegurar la mitad de las ganancias a 6970.
Saltó el SL.
Reentrada ayer al romper resistencias en 7010 y con un final de sesión perfecto, cuando vi el S&P me estaba tocand por la tarde :XX:
Y ya hoy, GAP bajista esquivando mi SL, cierre manual en "Panic mode on"
Perdiendo lo gananado del otro día y un poquito más (-40€).

He reentrado ahora , y tengo el SL en BE... veremos como termina el asunto.


Sus arengas patrióticas motivan mucho


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Abr 2012)

Alguien puede poner a conchita con su mama quiero ser alcista?

Que dia mas bueno, no solo por las plusvis, que tambien, si no porque ha sido por ESPAÑA.

A partir de ahora, toca beber y recordarle a MV sus cornadas. 

Lo siento sr.Pirata le dije que si iba para medio plazo tenia que asumir ver sus plusvis recortar, es dificil en zonas de suelo con tanta volatilidad entrar con stop ajustados.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Abr 2012)

El dax esta resfriado sr.P la semana que viene tendra tormenta. 

Hoy hay dato importante a las 14:30 en usa. Los viernes no son para trabajar, pero si alguno esta abierto que tenga especial cuidado.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> *Alguien puede poner a conchita con su mama quiero ser alcista?*
> 
> Que dia mas bueno, no solo por las plusvis, que tambien, si no porque ha sido por ESPAÑA.
> 
> ...



Con gusto...


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El dax esta resfriado sr.P la semana que viene tendra tormenta.
> 
> Hoy hay dato importante a las 14:30 en usa. Los viernes no son para trabajar, pero si alguno esta abierto que tenga especial cuidado.



Más que abiertos nos quedamos "espatarraos", ya vendrán tiempos mejores.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (27 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Una operación con ganancias es una operación buena. Te cambio tu operación en BKT, por la que tuve hace unas semanas en la que me mandrilearon 125 pavos. 

Por suerte ya he podido compensarlo bien.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Alguien puede poner a conchita con su mama quiero ser alcista?
> 
> Que dia mas bueno, no solo por las plusvis, que tambien, si no porque ha sido por ESPAÑA.
> 
> ...



Lo de hoy ha sido una cerdada, usted y yo lo sabemos. Pero no me lamento más allá del orgullo herido. Son las reglas y hay que aceptarlas.

Pero hoygan que soy un patriota y sigo con las ibertrolas!!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Abr 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Más que abiertos nos quedamos "espatarraos", ya vendrán tiempos mejores.



Nada que no se pueda solucionar. Si su entrada estaba bien definida, tendra una buena salida. Sea con ganancias, esperemos que asi sea, o con perdidas, los stop para eso estan. 

Si no es mucho preguntar que tiene en cartera y con que objetivos?


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Le acompaño en el sentimiento y no sabe hasta que punto.
> Resumen rápido:
> 
> Entrada perfecta el día 23 a 6840 (con un MiniIbex).
> ...


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

Me alegro mucho por los que hemos aguantado mecha en stops y nervios.

Una lección nuevamente sobre la probabilidad de los movimientos en los mercados y el sentido común ....... y los stops por si lo anterior falla.

Vamos a ver si no lo estropean desde fuera .... pero los stops ya deben estar en puntos de entrada para que este viaje no cueste ni un duro.


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Abr 2012)

Con Bankinter ya verán...
Fíjense como se preocupan de lo importante, acabo de recibir un correo suyo:

*Fomentamos el espíritu emprendedor en España*
En este número de InnoMagazine nos centramos en las iniciativas puestas en marcha por la Agenda de Innovación para España para incentivar el espíritu emprendedor.
InnoMagazine


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo de hoy ha sido una cerdada, usted y yo lo sabemos. Pero no me lamento más allá del orgullo herido. Son las reglas y hay que aceptarlas.
> 
> Pero hoygan que soy un patriota y sigo con las ibertrolas!!!!



 cuando vea alguno de la citi le meto una colleja de su parte, ha sido en bankinter no?, ya me entarare de alguien que mueva el valor.

Por cierto alguien de aqui va a la jga de timofonica, me llego ayer la carta, he votado a todo que no, no se que proponen pero no debe ser bueno.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (27 Abr 2012)

Una duda me asalta. ¿Estará bertok ya con la bayoneta subiendo por la colina de las plusvis?. Me imagino que igual esperará a una señal de confirmación, a ver si supera los 7200 o algo así.


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Nada que no se pueda solucionar. Si su entrada estaba bien definida, tendra una buena salida. Sea con ganancias, esperemos que asi sea, o con perdidas, los stop para eso estan.
> 
> Si no es mucho preguntar que tiene en cartera y con que objetivos?



En estos momentos Bankinter, Iberdrola, Repsol, y las NH a las que me aficioné de la mano del señor Votin. Éstas son las que de momento me dan beneficios.
Con las otras los objetivos son a largo plazo, no tengo prisa, (si fuera necesario las heredaría mi hija que aún está en primaria).
La verdad es que me gustaría sacar algún beneficio antes, soy como las hormiguitas, poco a poco.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (27 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por cierto alguien de aqui va a la jga de timofonica, me llego ayer la carta, he votado a todo que no, no se que proponen pero no debe ser bueno.



jajajaja, a mi también. Entré en TEF, tuve las acciones 2 días y las solté. Ayer abro el buzón y veo la carta de la JGA. :XX:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2012)

Atención a las Ibedrólicas. Si superar el 3.62-3.63....


----------



## The Hellion (27 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> cuando vea alguno de la citi le meto una colleja de su parte, ha sido en bankinter no?, ya me entarare de alguien que mueva el valor.
> 
> Por cierto alguien de aqui va a la jga de timofonica, me llego ayer la carta, he votado a todo que no, no se que proponen pero no debe ser bueno.



No se olvide de darse de alta como accionista. Organizan una tómbola y el premio gordo esta vez es una alfombra. 

Tal cual se lo digo, que mi dentista debe ser accionista registrado y tenía una revistilla en la sala de espera... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

Bueno pues a partr de las 14:30 toca susto o trato

Susto que nos lleva a los 1380

Trato que nos lleva a la superación de 1410, y fiesta por todo lo alto...

...es viernes, la gente quiere tranquilidad y ver las gráficas en todo la alto,


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> No se olvide de darse de alta como accionista. Organizan una tómbola y el premio gordo esta vez es una* alfombra*.
> 
> Tal cual se lo digo, que mi dentista debe ser accionista registrado y tenía una revistilla en la sala de espera... ::



¿Algo mejor que, con la cotización por los suelos, una alfombrilla? ::


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

Está contento Cárpatos jeje :XX::XX:

_Por favor dejen ya de hablar del déficit y de seguir a los talibanes del ajuste alemanes_


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Abr 2012)

Una alfombra de telefonica, no puedo imaginarme nada mejor del señor Cesar Alierta, vamos yo no se como los no accionistas se tiran a comprar acciones para entrar en el sorteo. Una alfombra de telefonica. Me hara juego con el telefono y el modem.


----------



## FranR (27 Abr 2012)

Buenas tardes y tal........


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

PIB gringo 2,2% se esperaba 2,5% y anterior 3,0% 

la economia real amigos , no dejara que los mercaos levanten cabeza


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

Madre mía el que se haya puesto corto con to lo gordo con la noticia de S&P

Le han dejado como un ecce hommo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2012)

Bajonazo...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mía el que se haya puesto corto con to lo gordo con la noticia de S&P
> 
> Le han dejado como un ecce hommo



Y a los que nos a saltado el Stop de SAN en 4,57...::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

PIB gringo 2,2% contra los 2,5% esperado y 3,0% anterior  

vienen mal dadas


----------



## ghkghk (27 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> PIB gringo 2,2% se esperaba 2,5% y anterior 3,0%
> 
> la economia real amigos , no dejara que los mercaos levanten cabeza





muertoviviente dijo:


> PIB gringo 2,2% contra los 2,5% esperado y 3,0% anterior
> 
> vienen mal dadas


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

siyalodeciayo y hoy mismo , es la volatilidad gacelilla :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

solo una gacela provinciana pensaria que la terrible crisis de deuda no afectaria a los gringos :no:

se confirma aunque para el jran MV estaba requeteconfirmao que estamos ante el mismo escenario de 2011 y 2010


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


>



yo añadiría este


----------



## FranR (27 Abr 2012)




----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (27 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> solo una gacela provinciana pensaria que la terrible crisis de deuda no afectaria a los gringos :no:
> 
> se confirma aunque para el jran MV estaba requeteconfirmao que estamos ante el mismo escenario de 2011 y 2010



De verdad q lo tuyo un poco tiene gracia , pero estar asi todo el dia no se. 
Una persona q se asome por aqui podria llegar a pensar q realmente sabes algo de lo que dices y eso es peligroso.
Una cosa es echarse unas risas y otra es estar diciendo majaderias todo el rato.

Nada personal eh.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

los gringos estan en todo lo alto , creo el guano se parecera mas al que tuvimos en 2010 , sera el paraiso para los bajistas


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> De verdad q lo tuyo un poco tiene gracia , pero estar asi todo el dia no se.
> Una persona q se asome por aqui podria llegar a pensar q realmente sabes algo de lo que dices y eso es peligroso.
> Una cosa es echarse unas risas y otra es estar diciendo majaderias todo el rato.
> 
> Nada personal eh.





muertoviviente dijo:


> volatilidad es la respuesta , guano tendremos no lo dude



pero siyalodeciayo esta mañana , acaso pensaba que MV no sabia que teniamos dato de PIB que era seguro que saldria malo , ya lo dije solo una gacela provinciana pensaria que los gringos no se verian afectados :rolleye:

la economia se va al carajo , MV lo unico que hace es recordarselo al personal de forma cansina pero porque sino se meten en la trampa muy facilmente :ouch:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (27 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos estan en todo lo alto , creo el guano se parecera mas al que tuvimos en 2010 , sera el paraiso para los bajistas



Hazte un blog y deja de dar el coñazo. Pesao.


----------



## FranR (27 Abr 2012)




----------



## diosmercado (27 Abr 2012)

Lo vuelto a repetir, el pesimismo vende. Para que luego digan que no.


----------



## FranR (27 Abr 2012)

Momento clave de la sesión...


----------



## no_loko (27 Abr 2012)

Volatilidad. Haberla, hayla.


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Abr 2012)




----------



## diosmercado (27 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


>



Tu crees que van a lanzar una QE3 sin haber tenido una caida en bolsa?? porque lo de usa no ha sido nada, una mera correcion leve diria yo.

Todo esto esta fuera de lugar. Estas eran las malas noticias, que se comentaban dias atras, que tenian que salir a la luz justificando las bajadas de las bolsas.

En cuanto abran los americanos esto se dispara a la luna, ee dax subiendo 80 puntacos ya.


----------



## VLADELUI (27 Abr 2012)

*"A San Pepón pedimos, por ser nuestro patrón, nos guíe en los largos dándonos su bendición..."*


----------



## no_loko (27 Abr 2012)

D´oh!!Pandoro se ha ido y no encuentro el boton de BUY!!!


----------



## ponzi (27 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La semana pasada se renovaron cortos y viendo la volatilidad de esta semana intuyo que no estan teniendo mucho exito.Le han dado varios arreones para asustar al personal pero la realidad es que es tocar los 6800-6900 y entrar mucho papel comprador y mas importante aun los soportes siguen intactos. Mulder ha seguido el volumen,¿Cual es el balance semanal de volumen en las compras y ventas? Da la impresion que hay demanda detras.El viernes que viene toca nueva renovacion de cortos



Dejo de mirar las cotizaciones un par de horillas...y no dejo de preguntarme....pero ¿Que habeis dado de comer a pepon?


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> *"A San Pepón pedimos, por ser nuestro patrón, nos guíe en los largos dándonos su bendición..."*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Abr 2012)

Yo creo que ya estamos en la 4, tendencia de mp pasaría a alcista. Ahora se buscan largos de base. La red de seguridad (los mínimos de este año/mínimos del 2009). Con la broma ya van cerca de 400 puntos desde mínimos.







Saludos...

Edito: La Onda4 será diferente a la Onda2, o en forma o en tiempo o en las dos cosas, a ver si puedo poner un gráfico donde salga, si no el fin de semana que el pequeñajo se despierta de la siesta!!!!! ::


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Tu crees que van a lanzar una QE3 sin haber tenido una caida en bolsa?? porque lo de usa no ha sido nada, una mera correcion leve diria yo.
> 
> Todo esto esta fuera de lugar. Estas eran las malas noticias, que se comentaban dias atras, que tenian que salir a la luz justificando las bajadas de las bolsas.
> 
> En cuanto abran los americanos esto se dispara a la luna, ee dax subiendo 80 puntacos ya.



Tranquilo: hay más días que panes.

El futuro del sp mini ya está por encima de 1400...


----------



## FranR (27 Abr 2012)

Raro que el trader del día no se haya pronunciado, aunque hoy ha vuelto con fuerza y se ha revuelto con coraje para triunfá.


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2012)

Tengo el sistema con señal de compra activada en el SP en los 2 timeframes que estoy siguiendo y en el culibex también en los 2 timeframes que sigo (en el caso de culibex son señales débiles).

Ahora buscamos el momento de entrada técnica (básicamente los 7200). Vamos a ojo y con el dedo encima del Buy.


----------



## javda (27 Abr 2012)

*Buenas a todos*

Buenas,

Primero de todo me presento, leevo unos meses siguiendo este hilo y la verdad es dif'icil encontrar este ambiente! :Aplauso: felicidades a todos!

Disculpad por los acentos y ñ's, no dispongo de teclado espanyol. Emigr'e a un pa'is de la UE cuando tuve la oportunidad, no PIGS hehe

Veo mucha pasi'on en este hilo, somos seres pasionales y es muy dif'icil dejarla a un lado, pero por favor, a la hora de invertir dejarla a un lado, vuestra cartera os lo agrecer'a.. os lo dice un apasionado que perdi'o mucha pasta por ello :ouch: la parte positiva es que de todo se aprende si no te quedas en la cuneta.

Yo le dajar'ia mis "dineros" a bertok que tiene temple 
Y en los tiempos que corren tambi'en a MV 
Bueno, encantado de leeros cada d'ia.

Saludos y cuidad'in con la pasta, que vuela :8:


----------



## atlanterra (27 Abr 2012)

Janus, creo que hoy es el dia de entrar en First Solar.

Yo voy pa dentro. :rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me alegro mucho por los que hemos aguantado mecha en stops y nervios.
> 
> Una lección nuevamente sobre la probabilidad de los movimientos en los mercados y el sentido común ....... y los stops por si lo anterior falla.
> 
> Vamos a ver si no lo estropean desde fuera .... pero los stops ya deben estar en puntos de entrada para que este viaje no cueste ni un duro.



correcto pero me han mendrileado de 14:20-34h ahora pago comisiones::
-12€


----------



## FranR (27 Abr 2012)

De nuevo esperando apertura USA en nivel relevante....no tienen imaginación


----------



## atlanterra (27 Abr 2012)

Dentro a 18,40

Espero que no me mandrileen. 8::ouch:


----------



## carvil (27 Abr 2012)

Buenas tardes o


Vendido 1/5 del swing.


Salu2


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tengo el sistema con señal de compra activada en el SP en los 2 timeframes que estoy siguiendo y en el culibex también en los 2 timeframes que sigo (en el caso de culibex son señales débiles).
> 
> Ahora buscamos el momento de entrada técnica (básicamente los 7200). Vamos a ojo y con el dedo encima del Buy.



OMG, y yo con estos pelos que acabo de llegar


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tengo el sistema con señal de compra activada en el SP en los 2 timeframes que estoy siguiendo y en el culibex también en los 2 timeframes que sigo (en el caso de culibex son señales débiles).
> 
> Ahora buscamos el momento de entrada técnica (básicamente los 7200). Vamos a ojo y con el dedo encima del Buy.



Huele a mandrilada en el culibex. Si lo siguen tirando de esta forma, el timeframe más corto me va a pasar a cortos :8:ienso:

Esto está muy raro.

Seguimos atentos.


----------



## burbufilia (27 Abr 2012)

credulo dijo:


> Si, pero ud decía que hoy guano guano y guano.
> 
> En fin, también me han barrido a mi snif. Hasta dentro de una semana al menos no podré mirar el mercado, no lo tiren sin mi.



Por eso me veo incapaz de hacer intradías y especulo a plazos más largos


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> OMG, y yo con estos pelos que acabo de llegar



Cuidado, tengo que ver la confirmación con la pauta de precios por encima de 7200.

Si no se cumple, lo único que estamos viendo es una figura de continuidad de tendencia (BAJISTA) como mínimo hasta 6400 - 6300.

Están las espadas en todo lo alto.

No nos precipitemos.


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2012)

¿El IVA? El Gobierno subirá los impuestos al consumo en 2013 para recaudar 8.000 millones - elEconomista.es

Van a la desesperada intentado calmar a los mercados con !!! medidas para el 2013 !!!.

Me recuerda al cuento de la lechera.

Algo va mal, *muy mal*.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado, tengo que ver la confirmación con la pauta de precios por encima de 7200.
> 
> Si no se cumple, lo único que estamos viendo es una figura de continuidad de tendencia (BAJISTA) como mínimo hasta 6400 - 6300.
> 
> ...



Sí, sí, leí lo de esperar la confirmación en ese nivel, y mientras he abierto la plataforma del broker y veo esto _subiendo con pendiente negativa_ hacia 7100 

En fin, lo que veo que me he perdido esta mañana son los 300 puntazos que se ha marcado hoy el índice desde primera hora. Espero que el hilo esté lleno de plusvalías :Aplauso:


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Abr 2012)

Joven Claca y demás sabios del lugar

Estoy un poco harta de Qualcomm, se esta comportando muy tocinamente, en lugar de ser noble como su patrón apple.

Estoy por venderla aún con perdidas y a otra cosa... 

Podrían hacer un gráfico y compartir su opinión

Muchos thanks


----------



## burbufilia (27 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿El IVA? El Gobierno subirá los impuestos al consumo en 2013 para recaudar 8.000 millones - elEconomista.es
> 
> Van a la desesperada intentado calmar a los mercados con !!! medidas para el 2013 !!!.
> 
> ...



Órdenes de arriba. Llevaban desde tiempos de ZP "pidiendo" esta medida. La recaudación irá a pagar rebajas en cotizaciones sociales

Lo de siempre. Estamos tutelados, que es casi que estar intervenidos. Quizá, como contraprestación, vengan más LiTROnAS. Quizá tenga que ver (espero) con que será Europa quien rescate a nuestros bancos patrios, y no el Estado. Ojalá, vaya. Si ésta fuera la hoja de ruta, estaría largo y tranquilo


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

acaso MV no advirtio que era solo la volatilidad , no les previno de la trampa y aun asi seguiran con la cantinela del MV es un troll :ouch:

ahora la macroeconomia manda , el analisis TECNICO poco puede hacer


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Huele a mandrilada en el culibex. Si lo siguen tirando de esta forma, el timeframe más corto me va a pasar a cortos :8:ienso:
> 
> Esto está muy raro.
> 
> Seguimos atentos.



Mandrilada total ::

Cuidado con el oso. El cabrón todavía tiene fuerzas


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Janus, creo que hoy es el dia de entrar en First Solar.
> 
> Yo voy pa dentro. :rolleye:



Veo que no veo nada en los niveles actuales. Yo espero a señal.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

Guau, Amazon

Amazon.com, Inc.: NASDAQ:AMZN quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## bmbnct (27 Abr 2012)

De mientras el oro palote, palote


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> acaso MV no advirtio que era solo la volatilidad , no les previno de la trampa y aun asi seguiran con la cantinela del MV es un troll :ouch:
> 
> ahora la macroeconomia manda , el analisis TECNICO poco puede hacer



No te gusta jugar a la play station?. Es que eres un vara de ******** además de un manta que no pega ni una!. Si no hicieras papertrading, estarías "arrasado". Menudo paquete boceras.


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Guau, Amazon
> 
> Amazon.com, Inc.: NASDAQ:AMZN quotes & news - Google Finance



Otra burbuja de la que huir a estos precios.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

a la minima que les muestran el verde , las gacelas se meten en la trampa :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No te gusta jugar a la play station?. Es que eres un vara de ******** además de un manta que no pega ni una!. Si no hicieras papertrading, estarías "arrasado". Menudo paquete boceras.



MV va corto en eurodolar


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

Es difícil ganar dinero. Hoy el rayajo de Bankinter ha tenido el mínimo en 3,02 .... estando ayer por encima de los 3,30 euros. Una barrida brutal .... al igual que en SAN y en otros muchos valores.

Si de verdad lo han hecho con la intención de limpiar y comenzar a subir ellos solos, bienvenido sea.


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es difícil ganar dinero. Hoy el rayajo de Bankinter ha tenido el mínimo en 3,02 .... estando ayer por encima de los 3,30 euros. Una barrida brutal .... al igual que en SAN y en otros muchos valores.
> 
> Si de verdad lo han hecho con la intención de limpiar y comenzar a subir ellos solos, bienvenido sea.



Cuando pasen por la estación norte, algunos más subiremos aunque sea al vuelo. ::


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV va corto en eurodolar



Ayer estuve hablando con Jeff Bezos y me comentó los resultados que iban a tener. Una deferencia por su parte. Me dijo "entra que vas a ganar pasta" pero yo rehusé porque le dije que estoy en un foro en el que hay un crack que no para de recomendar el eurodolar ... y ese crack nunca falla por lo que había que hacerlo caso para ganar aún más dinero.


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Abr 2012)

Pues como ya voy aprendiendo con los cortos y largos hoy 90 ( no se si son pipos ienso de ganancia y ahora vuelvo a entrar con largoe en el chulibex.
Eso si un poco asustadilla:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Joven Claca y demás sabios del lugar
> 
> Estoy un poco harta de Qualcomm, se esta comportando muy tocinamente, en lugar de ser noble como su patrón apple.
> 
> ...



No es tan mala. Yo la vendería si perdiera los 61,3


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2012)

Vaaaamos Pandoro, aparece coño.


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2012)

Pandoro llamando a la puerta.


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (27 Abr 2012)

Me acabo de salir de IBE.
Prefiero no quedarme atrapado de cara al puente, y no veo claro el tema de que no nos visite Tito Guano a las primeras de cambio.
Bienvenidos sean los eurillos que me he sacado y a esperar otras ocasiones...


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2012)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Me acabo de salir de IBE.
> Prefiero no quedarme atrapado de cara al puente, y no veo claro el tema de que no nos visite Tito Guano a las primeras de cambio.
> Bienvenidos sean los eurillos que me he sacado y a esperar otras ocasiones...



Gasta las plusvis, ejpaña te necesita ::


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Abr 2012)

Pues yo hago lo propio en DIA y esta noche FIESSSSSSSTA

Buen puente


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (27 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gasta las plusvis, ejpaña te necesita ::



... En putas y drogas, como dioxx manda.
Ya saben el dicho: Más vale gastar en la taberna que en la botica...
Que visto como esta el tema de las medicinas, es una frase que cobra nuevo significado... 

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2012)

A ver la lian hoy en la robasta.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (27 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pandoro llamando a la puerta.



- Toc, toc

- ¿Quién es?


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Abr 2012)

Ale, yo también cierro largos, otros 35 al bolsillo, no ha sido mal día hoy.

PD, Algunos Pandoros de esos que ustedes ponen foto no estan tan mal


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> - Toc, toc
> 
> - ¿Quién es?



Ha cambiado de target


----------



## Nico (27 Abr 2012)

Recién entro y veo que BKT, demostrando su crueldad (ahora recuerdo POR QUE no las compraba) me barrieron un stop de modo vil.

Al final y pese a mis aciertos, salgo de esta jugada de compras y ventas con 80 euros menos y sin poder aprovechar esta subida -que parece la buena-.

En fin... ya regresaré para otra temporada de mandriladas. Ahora toca ir a avisarle a los ciudadanos de New York que en pocas semanas el Sr. Janus los honrará con su presencia y que pueden ir preparando sus mejores galas para ello.

El tiito Botin es bueno. BKT es malo.


----------



## Nico (27 Abr 2012)

Por lo menos el "nuevo Pandoro" está de buen ver... por ahi perder no esté tan mal...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es difícil ganar dinero. Hoy el rayajo de Bankinter ha tenido el mínimo en 3,02 .... estando ayer por encima de los 3,30 euros. Una barrida brutal .... al igual que en SAN y en otros muchos valores.
> 
> Si de verdad lo han hecho con la intención de limpiar y comenzar a subir ellos solos, bienvenido sea.



Marvadoh, ya habrá leido mis desventuras...



Nico dijo:


> Recién entro y veo que BKT, demostrando su crueldad (ahora recuerdo POR QUE no las compraba) me barrieron un stop de modo vil.
> 
> Al final y pese a mis aciertos, salgo de esta jugada de compras y ventas con 80 euros menos y sin poder aprovechar esta subida -que parece la buena-.
> 
> ...




Dígamelo a mi!


----------



## atlanterra (27 Abr 2012)

A 123 subiendo un 17% tras la noticia de hoy.


----------



## atman (27 Abr 2012)

Mientras espero a que esto termine de peponizar para entrar de nuevo al ruedo... Estaba buscando información sobre el subsidio para mayores de 52 años en paro... y al entrar en el web del SEPE me encuetro en portada esto.







¿reconocen que el núemro de demandantes reales es de 6,3 millones? ¿quien puede ser usuario sin ser demandante? ¿contarán ahí a las empresas? (capaces...)


----------



## Arminio_borrado (27 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Mientras espero a que esto termine de peponizar para entrar de nuevo al ruedo... Estaba buscando información sobre el subsidio para mayores de 52 años en paro... y al entrar en el web del SEPE me encuetro en portada esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que una cosa son los usuarios que están en el SEPE y otra cosa los que están en paro. Como usuarios se incluye gente que está en situación de mejora de empleo, y no están parados. Pongo solo esa situación, pero como esa hay muchas. Por eso salen ese 20% de usuarios que no están como parados. 

Mejor con una imagen:


----------



## atlanterra (27 Abr 2012)

Maxwell -40%. Acabo de entrar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Abr 2012)

Hola chicos (espero que estéis dentro en los valores comentados desde el pasado viernes a las 12:00). Quiero comentar algo: El dilema del 2º impulso bajista en el ibex (en velas semanales). Veamos:





Vemos 2 impulsos posibles del ibex en azul y rojo. El azul nos habría proporcionado un retroceso a la zona de 8327 y al perder los 7740 habría activado un 3º que no dibujo pero que nos mandaría a los 5640. Este 2º impulso a los 7740 y su retroceso han sido muy perfectos activando el 3º que está haciendo cierta trampa de rebote en zona de mínimos de largo plazo (6800-6700). Yo creo que es el elegido pq además rebota en la base del canal, por tanto, no debemos olvidar entonces los fibos de ese 3º impulso que tb dibujo que serían los 7050-7490 y 7930 como zonas de titubeo antes de irse a por los 5640.
Sin embargo, he dibujado en rojo, otra posible 2º estructura que haría el ibex en gráfico semanal que podría ser válida ya que desde un máximo menor del primer impulso, me lo envía justo al tick a la zona de rebote. Lo dejo aquí por si alguién le sirve de apoyo.
Bueno, no me enrollo, seguimos largos entiendo con stop en la zona 7040-7050. A ver que ocurre.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hemos visto un rango de 350 pipos en el ibex; eso es una volatilidad 80%, y el cierre indica sesgo bajista.
> 
> Cuidado, que ahora los rangos diarios que ANUNCIAN son del 5%.
> 
> ...



soporte en 6400??ienso:ienso:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Abr 2012)

Donde esperar el rebote de bankinter (en caso de confirmación que si parece).





Bueno, espero que entre los 3,2-3,00 os habréis metido un buen trago de bankinters para vomitar en un futuro. A ver, era zona de soporte de canal, de minimos de largo, de una vuelta en V parecía que clara, en definitiva, de compra especulativa (si no, si estamos viendo peros por pijadas ya descontadas como las BB y las ZZ, no compramos nunca). 
Si vemos la última bajada desde el rebote en la zona alta del canal, vemos que hizo una pequeña estructura, pero que después se precipitó en la bajada sin recortar en ningún momento (a eso es a lo que se le llama en general, vuelta en V). Bueno, pues para saber a que lugares minimos podríamos aspirar de la subida, trazamos una estructura desde el máximo hasta el minimo de los 2 toques del canal, y ahí vemos 3 puntos para esperar: 3,8-4,1-4,4. Es decir, yo esperaría llegar a esos niveles y jugar a la vez con esos niveles como stops. Por cierto, veréis que volvió a realizar otro suelo hoy (es un doble suelo irregular, pero se puede tomar como tal) que activó al superar los 3,4 y que nos debería enviar a los 3,8. Como siempre, a ver que pasa..


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Abr 2012)

Bueno, por si algún pollo no lo ha visto, el doble, podemos decir triple suelo en bankinter (irregular, pero pasable) del que os hablo (entrará en zona de desactivación pero lo cumplirá, creo o sospecho..ienso:ienso:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hemos visto un rango de 350 pipos en el ibex; eso es una volatilidad 80%, y el cierre indica sesgo bajista.
> 
> Cuidado, que ahora los rangos diarios que ANUNCIAN son del 5%.
> 
> ...



por lo menos, reconocerás que los "iniciados" que veíamos en otoño para esta primavera los 6.700 (están ahí los posts) se han acercado más a los sabios de los 10.700??
por fi, una explicación de los 6.400??
Y una vez leído, olvida el post ..buen rollito:rolleye:


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Maxwell -40%. Acabo de entrar.



Amigo, se nota que quieres hacer lo mismo que en su día con Tesla. Desplome brutal en un día justo hasta un soporte muy importante, en este caso en 10.

Para mi gusto tiene muchísimo riesgo porque capitaliza 400 millones de dolares, factura previsiblemente 200 y gana 12. Con esos números, un león en prácticas es capaz de romper el valor por donde quiera (y ya hay bastantes HDLGP en esta vida). Es por eso por lo que es capaz de bajar un 40% sin haber matado a nadie.

Ahora está pegándose con la exponencial de 200 figuras en timeframe de minutos. Ojo que el soporte importante está en 10 aprox y antes marcó 8 pavos largos.

También te estoy siguiendo First Solar. Ha hecho un par de movimientos muy interesantes en el intradía (en minutos) pero no significa nada importante en términos de proyección alcista. Ajusta el stop, no creo que baje de 18,30 dolares y si lo hace debería venderse. Quedarse enganchado ahí no tiene perdón.

Suerte


----------



## atlanterra (27 Abr 2012)

Muchas gracias Janus,

Seguiré tus sabios consejos.

Has visto las A123 Systems?

Acabo de vender un paquete a 1.16 (+20%)


----------



## atlanterra (27 Abr 2012)

Este tipo de ultrachicharros de tecnología punta no puede valorarse por fundamentales, si así lo hiciésemos estarían a precio de saldo.


----------



## atlanterra (27 Abr 2012)

Tenía pensado reentrada en FSLR en el entorno de 16.XX, quizás me he precipitado. Ajustaré SL bien para que no me pase lo mismo que en mi anterior entrada. ::


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Muchas gracias Janus,
> 
> Seguiré tus sabios consejos.
> 
> ...



Sí la había visto pero no la sigo mucho (la tengo en el listado sgto, por detrás del nivel "radar" desde que creo que fuistes tú quién la mencionó en el hilo).

Para mi gusto es demasiado pequeña en volumen de negociación. Como quieras entrar con 30.000 dolares, no puedes. Hoy sube el 20%.


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Este tipo de ultrachicharros de tecnología punta no puede valorarse por fundamentales, si así lo hiciésemos estarían a precio de saldo.



Yo sólo técnico pero en donde haya volumen en donde estar con cierta contundencia si procede. Aquí no me siento cómodo.


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Tenía pensado reentrada en FSLR en el entorno de 16.XX, quizás me he precipitado. Ajustaré SL bien para que no me pase lo mismo que en mi anterior entrada. ::



Mírate GT Advanced Technologies. Está muy cerca de cumplir objetivo bajista y llegando a un buen soporte. Hoy en timeframe diario, de momento generando un buen martillo pero hay que ver cómo acaba la vela finalmente el día porque en timeframe de horas .... no inspira mucha confianza. Si se caza el movimiento bueno, hay buenas plusvis.


----------



## atlanterra (27 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Mírate GT Advanced Technologies. Está muy cerca de cumplir objetivo bajista y llegando a un buen soporte. Hoy en timeframe diario, de momento generando un buen martillo pero hay que ver cómo acaba la vela finalmente el día porque en timeframe de horas .... no inspira mucha confianza. Si se caza el movimiento bueno, hay buenas plusvis.



Gracias, ya está añadida a mi lista de seguimiento. Analizaré la empresa esa noche.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

Otra acción que le había perdido la pista era Kodak....buf..la han mandado al pink, capitalización de chiste y movimientos en la sesión ortopédicos. 

Pillada mortal para el que haya metido un duro ahí


----------



## atlanterra (27 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Otra acción que le había perdido la pista era Kodak....buf..la han mandado al pink, capitalización de chiste y movimientos en la sesión ortopédicos.
> 
> Pillada mortal para el que haya metido un duro ahí



Que se ande con ojo Nokia...al paso que va...

Hablando de gigantes caidos, estoy deseando ponerme corto en la manzana, y comprarme mi primer Iphone - MacBook con las plusvis (depende de lo que saque)


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Que se ande con ojo Nokia...al paso que va...
> 
> Hablando de gigantes caidos, estoy deseando ponerme corto en la manzana, y comprarme mi primer Iphone - MacBook con las plusvis (depende de lo que saque)



Nokia está muerto en mi opinión. Todas las empresas tienen un fin y yo creo que lo único que le queda es que la absorba con pajita otra más grande, y gracias que le hacen el favor.


----------



## ponzi (27 Abr 2012)

Estoy con el programa padre

¿Alguien me puede ayudar?

*Deberá consignar por cada operación el valor de transmisión y el valor de adquisición de las acciones. Se considerará a estos efectos una única operación aquellas ganancias ( o pérdidas) con el mismo período de generación.*

Que significa ¿Puedo juntar todas las operaciones que hecho en un mismo valor si están dentro del mismo año?

¿En que casilla declaro los dividendos en papelitos que he recibido de Botin?

Estoy de las acciones en la declaración hasta.....
Creo que me voy a pasar a los fondos de inversión

Me autorespondo....

--Las operaciones del mismo valor dentro del mismo ejercicio se computan como una sola operación

--Los derechos vendidos hay que consignarlos como mayor importe de la venta en el momento que vendas las acciones


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Nokia está muerto en mi opinión. Todas las empresas tienen un fin y yo creo que lo único que le queda es que la absorba con pajita otra más grande, y gracias que le hacen el favor.



cayó desde muy alto, pero aún va a dar alguna buena alegría.


----------



## bronx5 (27 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Nokia está muerto en mi opinión. Todas las empresas tienen un fin y yo creo que lo único que le queda es que la absorba con pajita otra más grande, y gracias que le hacen el favor.



Trabajo en el sector de la telefonía móvil y Nokia sigue siendo la mejor en cuanto a las estaciones base de telefonía móvil, radioenlaces de telecomunicaciones, etc. Aunque es cierto que Huawei (lo chinorris) les están haciendo mucho daño a base de tirar precio, venden basura a precio de basura.

Aunque no sé qué % de su facturación se la debe a la venta de teléfonos móvil, donde no levanta cabeza, con lo fácil que hubiese sido adaptarse a Android... 

Por cierto, ¿cómo véis a PORSCHE? Llevo tiempo pensando en entrar, pero con los subidones de ayer y hoy (+7 y +3%), no sé si se me ha pasado la oprtunidad. Yo cada día veo más Porsche por la calle, y más gente buscando en los contenedores de la basura, reparto de riqueza creo que lo llaman...


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Que se ande con ojo Nokia...al paso que va...
> 
> Hablando de gigantes caidos, estoy deseando ponerme corto en la manzana, y comprarme mi primer Iphone - MacBook con las plusvis (depende de lo que saque)



Duele decirlo porque Nokia ha significado mucho para los que los comprábamos porque tenían un menú insuperable en aquellos tiempos .... en los que muchos no entendían otros menús como el de Alcatel, PERO estos señores no serán capaces de remontar por sí solos. De momento están con Microsoft. Ambos se necesitan pero en el momento que WPhone tenga prestigio ..... los japoneses y chinos comenzarán a hacer móviles para ese software .... más baratos y fiables por lo que Nokia volverá a dejar de vender.

Si Microsoft les compra a precio de putilla para montarse su propio negocio vertical al estilo Google con Motorola .... sobrevivirán. En cualquier caso, es un paso arriesgado porque los modelos de negocio monolíticos y "verticales" tienden al fracaso. De momento, ese "closed enviroment" de Apple les está funcionando pero a largo plazo dejará de hacerlo.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> Trabajo en el sector de la telefonía móvil y Nokia sigue siendo la mejor en cuanto a las estaciones base de telefonía móvil, radioenlaces de telecomunicaciones, etc. Aunque es cierto que Huawei (lo chinorris) les están haciendo mucho daño a base de tirar precio, venden basura a precio de basura.
> 
> *Aunque no sé qué % de su facturación se la debe a la venta de teléfonos móvil, donde no levanta cabeza, con lo fácil que hubiese sido adaptarse a Android... *
> 
> Por cierto, ¿cómo véis a PORSCHE? Llevo tiempo pensando en entrar, pero con los subidones de ayer y hoy (+7 y +3%), no sé si se me ha pasado la oprtunidad. Yo cada día veo más Porsche por la calle, y más gente buscando en los contenedores de la basura, reparto de riqueza creo que lo llaman...



Debe de ser alto, a ver esos fundamentalistas


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> por lo menos, reconocerás que los "iniciados" que veíamos en otoño para esta primavera los 6.700 (están ahí los posts) se han acercado más a los sabios de los 10.700??
> por fi, una explicación de los 6.400??
> Y una vez leído, olvida el post ..buen rollito:rolleye:



como ves al san? ha hecho tripe suelo en 4.82 

hoy me echado de 14-20-40h he tenido que comer las comisiones ::


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2012)

Cuidadín con loa largos que podríamos tener sorpresas antes de lo que se imaginan:

ECB reveals undisclosed billions of extra bank aid | Money Supply | News, data and opinions on market-moving economics from the Financial Times

Por cierto, ¿qué fue del 'sell in may and go away'? ya está ahí


----------



## atlanterra (27 Abr 2012)

De los muchos teléfonos que he tenido, el Nokia 5110 es del que mejores recuerdos tengo, una maravilla en su momento.

Nokia llegó a lo más alto, pero no supo subirse al carro de los smartphones.


----------



## atlanterra (27 Abr 2012)

La mayor parte de las estaciones de radiocomunicaciones GSM-R para las líneas de alta velocidad (ADIF) en españa son de Nokia Siemens Networks...

Mercados aún le quedan donde son competitivos.


----------



## Pepe Broz (27 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy con el programa padre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las operaciones del mismo valor?

No van todas la operaciones de todos los valores juntas?


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2012)

Hoy, Viernes Terminal, les dejo una comparación entre dos cervezas _aparentemente_ equivalentes, pero que en mi humilde opinión no lo son.


En la esquina izquierda, de negro mate, el aspirante:







En la esquina derecha, de cristal tostado transparente y etiqueta amarillenta, el actual campeón:








Bien, para hacer corta una historia larga, diré que en mi opinión no hay competencia para la Rochefort 10. No en vano la llaman el "pan líquido", como una de las formas para referirse a ella. Simplemente sensacional.

¿De dónde sale la tal Sagra? Bien, la historia es algo curiosa. Esto no lo he leído en ninguna parte, es simplemente una reflexión mía.

Hará unos tres años, la Rochefort 10 podía comprarse en el Corte Francés, al igual que otras como la Optimo Bruno, la Gordons, etc.

Misteriosamente, de la noche a la mañana dejaron de traer la Rochefort. Nunca más se pudo encontrar en el CF. Luego, "coincidentalmente", cosa de dos años después aparece una marca española surgida de la nada ("Sagra" ?), que hace un tipo de cerveza que se parece sospechosamente en sabor a la Rochefort (la he comprado un par de veces, hoy mismo sin ir más lejos, ahora mismo tengo una copa de Sagra 10.5º en la mano mientras les escribo estas líneas) y que, oh casualidad, consigue sin ser "nadie" una de las cosas más complicadas que hay en el sector de la distribución español:

estar presente en los lineales del Corte Francés.

Mientras tanto, nunca más se supo de la Rochefort 10 en el CF. Unicamente se puede adquirir a través de tiendas especializadas e importadores, pero ya no en el CF.

En fin, qué quieren que les diga. ¿Está mala la Sagra 10.5º? No, está bastante buena.

¿Es una mala copia de la Rochefort 10? Por supuesto que lo es. No le llega a los talones a la Rochefort 10.

¿Es casualidad que hayan retirado la Rochefort 10 para después meter una marca desconocida (pero española) que hace una cerveza sospechosamente parecida (o que intenta, al menos, parecerse) en sabor a la Rochefort 10?

En otras palabras, a "alguienes" les gustó el nicho de mercado de la R10 y se les ocurrió que podrían ocuparlo ellos pulsando un par de resortes aquí y allá ?

Pues qué decir, tiene toda la pinta.


----------



## ponzi (27 Abr 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Las operaciones del mismo valor?
> 
> No van todas la operaciones juntas?



Hay que separar cada acción ademas si son valores anteriores a 1994 van a parte. 
Según he visto este año los derivados se computan de otra forma, menos mal que yo no opero con ellos.


----------



## Pepe Broz (27 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay que separar cada acción ademas si son valores anteriores a 1994 van a parte.
> Según he visto este año los derivados se computan de otra forma, menos mal que yo no opero con ellos.



Y como lo haces? en que casilla lo colocas?
Me pareció ver una casilla que ponía "varias acciones"


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

Decíamos el otro día que cuidado con Patriot, tanto a las carboneras como a las solares aún no las ha llegado el momento.
Patriot está nuevamente dando disgustos a sus propietarios. Estás no engañan. Cuando están de subir, lo hacen un día sí y el otro también y más.

Por cierto, si pierde los 5,8 dolares, se va a dar una buena galleta bajando la cotización rápido y contundente. Es un corto magnífico.


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> Trabajo en el sector de la telefonía móvil y Nokia sigue siendo la mejor en cuanto a las estaciones base de telefonía móvil, radioenlaces de telecomunicaciones, etc. Aunque es cierto que Huawei (lo chinorris) les están haciendo mucho daño a base de tirar precio, venden basura a precio de basura.
> 
> Aunque no sé qué % de su facturación se la debe a la venta de teléfonos móvil, donde no levanta cabeza, con lo fácil que hubiese sido adaptarse a Android...
> 
> Por cierto, ¿cómo véis a PORSCHE? Llevo tiempo pensando en entrar, pero con los subidones de ayer y hoy (+7 y +3%), no sé si se me ha pasado la oprtunidad. Yo cada día veo más Porsche por la calle, y más gente buscando en los contenedores de la basura, reparto de riqueza creo que lo llaman...



El mercado masivo en la cuenta de resultados de Nokia son la venta minorista de móviles. La parece de infraestructura de red es bastante pequeña en comparación, y como bien dices ahí son buenos.

Ojo con Huawei porque están incrementando la calidad de sus productos a pasos agigantados. Les queda por mejorar pero el equipamiento es apreciablemente mejor que hace 4 años. Sin duda se van a comer el mercado, más en España en donde las telcos son supercutres y con tal de ahorrase el dinero .... que le den por el culo al usuario final.


----------



## ponzi (27 Abr 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Y como lo haces? en que casilla lo colocas?
> Me pareció ver una casilla que ponía "varias acciones"






1) Pones el valor (telefónica, banco santander...)
2) Te lleva a otro menú donde consignaras el importe global de la compra y de la venta *(Mucho ojo : Los scrip dividendos si has vendido los derechos y tambien las acciones tendrás que sumar los derechos vendidos a la venta patrimonial realizada)*


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Decíamos el otro día que cuidado con Patriot, tanto a las carboneras como a las solares aún no las ha llegado el momento.
> Patriot está nuevamente dando disgustos a sus propietarios. Estás no engañan. Cuando están de subir, lo hacen un día sí y el otro también y más.
> 
> Por cierto, si pierde los 5,8 dolares, se va a dar una buena galleta bajando la cotización rápido y contundente. Es un corto magnífico.



Les comento que Patriot la tengo en el radar porque la figura que busco es la rotura de una cuña bajista clara en timeframe semanal (con visión de medio plazo). Es muy clara, muy muy clara y en dos / tres semanas podría romperla. Ya no le queda mucho margen de mamonear dentro de la cuña porque ya está agotando el vértice de la misma. Es para verlo. Sería una cambio de tendencia muy bonito y para pillarlo a la espera de amplísimas plusvalías.
James River anda por el estilo.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Les comento que Patriot la tengo en el radar porque la figura que busco es la rotura de una cuña bajista clara en timeframe semanal (con visión de medio plazo). Es muy clara, muy muy clara y en dos / tres semanas podría romperla. Ya no le queda mucho margen de mamonear dentro de la cuña porque ya está agotando el vértice de la misma. Es para verlo. Sería una cambio de tendencia muy bonito y para pillarlo a la espera de amplísimas plusvalías.
> James River anda por el estilo.



Échale un vistazo a WLT que creo que tiene mejor pinta y puede que les quede poco para subir.


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Échale un vistazo a WLT que creo que tiene mejor pinta y puede que les quede poco para subir.



A mí las Walter Energy no me gustan demasiado más allá del corto plazo. Pensando en el medio plazo, no tienen la potencia que muestra el gráfico de Patriot por ejemplo. Es un auténtico gustazo coger una carbonera en ciclo. Es subir y subir y subir todos los putos días. Sin descanso. Pero hay que esperar a ese momento.


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 49066
> 
> 
> 1) Pones el valor (telefónica, banco santander...)
> 2) Te lleva a otro menú donde consignaras el importe global de la compra y de la venta *(Mucho ojo : Los scrip dividendos si has vendido los derechos y tambien las acciones tendrás que sumar los derechos vendidos a la venta patrimonial realizada)*



Señor Ponzi, usted vaya escribiendo cositas de estas que yo las recopilo ( me ayudaran a realizar mi primera declaración con actividad de Meiga broker), 

Se merece unas Gracias en vivo y en directo


----------



## FranR (27 Abr 2012)

Hamijos el trader del día se lo ha ganado a pulso. Despedimos a nuestro Pollastretrader y damos la bienvenida al que ocupará portada todo el fin de semana.


SE LO HA CURRADO

P.D. Más tarde niveles y esas cosas sin importancia.

P.D. Que cosa más rara me ha hecho en el cierre las BH, :. No son bicis, son las de Warren que les tengo cariño.


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

Llevo un tiempo pensando en un buen corto sobre Linkedin. La verdad es que no sé a quién pelotas pensarán sacarle la pasta porque yo soy usuario y no he tenido nunca la curiosidad de pagar por ver más que lo que está disponible para los usuarios free.

Vale en bolsa 10.000 millones de dolares y espera a ver si este año ganan más de 60 millones de dolares. ACS por poner un ejemplo, vale la mitad y gana más de 1000.

Recuerden lo del sentido común. Se puede hacer un short-long perfectamente. Linkedin está ahora mismo pegadito a los máximos en 115. El periodo de que si sale o no sale a bolsa y cuando y cuando no ..... Facebook está insuflando gasolina de muchos valores de este tipo.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Llevo un tiempo pensando en un buen corto sobre Linkedin. La verdad es que no sé a quién pelotas pensarán sacarle la pasta porque yo soy usuario y no he tenido nunca la curiosidad de pagar por ver más que lo que está disponible para los usuarios free.
> 
> Vale en bolsa 10.000 millones de dolares y espera a ver si este año ganan más de 60 millones de dolares. ACS por poner un ejemplo, vale la mitad y gana más de 1000.
> 
> Recuerden lo del sentido común. Se puede hacer un short-long perfectamente. Linkedin está ahora mismo pegadito a los máximos en 115. El periodo de que si sale o no sale a bolsa y cuando y cuando no ..... Facebook está insuflando gasolina de muchos valores de este tipo.



Yo no sé como esas empresas valen esas cantidades, es increíble. FB va a ser el lucero del guano, la señal para meterles cortos con to lo gordo a estas empresas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

¿alguien pregunto por....

*[PORSCHE]?*







Si no me equivoco, el gran impulso bajista quedó desactivado al no poder perforar el soporte de los 36.1. Luego subió, primero en un impulso muy vertical y luego en otro con menor pendiente que se frenó con la resistencia de 50,33€ y ahora ha caido desactivando este segundo alcista.

En mi opinión está haciendo una figura de cambio, pero habrá que ver hasta donde llega el precio después de este _peponazus temporalis_.


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijos el trader del día se lo ha ganado a pulso. _Despedimos _a nuestro Pollastretrader y damos la bienvenida al que ocupará portada todo el fin de semana.
> 
> 
> SE LO HA CURRADO




Sr. FranR, Ud. no comprende el verdadero alcance de la situación.

No puede "despedir" Ud. a un cerebro privilegiado impregnado de humildad. Ud. se arroga competencias que no detenta. Sencillamente este asunto está más allá de sus atribuciones.

Debemos romper la bajista, porque, ¿qué ibamos a hacer si no? Es obvio, no cabe debate al respecto. El Pollastretrader se puso corto con dos cojones y todo lo gordo, en 8400, subí SL con dos ******** a 7200, y aún tuve garra y coraje para aumentar el SP a 7600. 

Ud. no lo comprende porque es pasto de leoncios, _gacela en la ciudadela_. Sólo un cerebro entrenado y humilde puede ganar con todo lo gordo, Ud. corta sus ganancias y deja correr sus pérdidas, de ahí que sea Ud. un tieso, si respeta sus SL pero humildemente recorta sus SP nunca dejará de ser un gacelo, recuerde lo que le digo desde mi humildad, SL grande + SP pequeño = es Ud. Gacelo Marcelo, o como decimos en la jerga de los humildes tladels:

*No puede Ud. comer como un pajarillo, y cagar como un elefante*

Y ahora, si sigue mi blog en www.malvadorobotnik.c ... esteeeee..... MV Communications, quise decir... ahí verá Ud. la luz.


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

La vista del timeframe de minutos en First Solar, Suntech y Trina es para analizarlo. Ahí queda.


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo no sé como esas empresas valen esas cantidades, es increíble. FB va a ser el lucero del guano, la señal para meterles cortos con to lo gordo a estas empresas.



El feisbuk vale la mitad que Google a pesar de ganar la décima parte y no tener producto propiamente dicho.

A mí la verdad es que me aburre un montón porque eso de que puedas ver el muro de todos los colegas, pues vale si bien es un poco estresante si tienes más de 60 (vamos, que no das a basto). Ahora bien, eso de que aparezca un muro común con todos los actores del círculo de amistad ..... metiendo mensajes a tituplen ..... es un ñordo.

En fin, si alguien está dispuesto a pagar esa pasta por feisbuk, será que algo le encuentran.

No todo el monte es orégano, solo tienen que ver el comportamiento en bolsa de Zynga y Groupon. A estos últimos los conocí por primera vez en NYC hace años (de hecho yo estoy dado de alta sobre esa ciudad y sigo recibiendo propuestas de ese área). Me pareció una muy buena idea pero muy fácil de replicar y desde luego que no debería valer 8000 millones de dolares.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. FranR,.... de ahí que sea Ud. un tieso, ....



:XX: :XX: :XX:

Le leo muy señorial con sus cervezas..... :XX:


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Le leo muy señorial con sus cervezas..... :XX:




Yo aún me estoy descojonando, yo sólo conmigo mismo, de lo de Gacelo Marcelo ::::


----------



## Fran200 (27 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo aún me estoy descojonando, yo sólo conmigo mismo, de lo de Gacelo Marcelo ::::



Anda que como empezamos el fin de semana.....esto promete :XX::XX:


Bueno por no ser descortes: Buenas y tal....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo aún me estoy descojonando, yo sólo conmigo mismo, de lo de Gacelo Marcelo ::::



Mu sembrao, pero refleja poco el estilo literario de P.G. ....

Hay tíldes, comas y tal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

Fran200 dijo:


> Anda que como empezamos el fin de semana.....esto promete :XX::XX:
> 
> 
> Bueno por no ser descortes: Buenas y tal....


----------



## atlanterra (27 Abr 2012)

El negocio gordo de LinkedIn puede venir vía buscador de trabajos (Infojobs, pero a lo bestia).

Aun así, es una burbuja que ni las Terra! 

Como bien dice Janus, ahí hay una posibilidad brutal de cortos ganadores.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2012)

Fran200 dijo:


> Anda que como empezamos el fin de semana.....esto promete :XX::XX:
> 
> 
> Bueno por no ser descortes: Buenas y tal....



Fran200,.....grrr....argh...


----------



## bronx5 (27 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿alguien pregunto por....
> 
> *[PORSCHE]?*
> 
> ...



Fui yo, muchas gracias.


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El feisbuk vale la mitad que Google a pesar de ganar la décima parte y no tener producto propiamente dicho.
> 
> A mí la verdad es que me aburre un montón porque eso de que puedas ver el muro de todos los colegas, pues vale si bien es un poco estresante si tienes más de 60 (vamos, que no das a basto). Ahora bien, eso de que aparezca un muro común con todos los actores del círculo de amistad ..... metiendo mensajes a tituplen ..... es un ñordo.
> 
> ...



Hola Janus


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

Fran200 dijo:


> Anda que como empezamos el fin de semana.....esto promete :XX::XX:
> 
> 
> Bueno por no ser descortes: Buenas y tal....



Le ha crecido la cola. Pinocho era la nariz y a él es la cola. Hasta un bobo tiene verguenza, a ver si se tira una temporada repasando su conocimiento :8:


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2012)

Hombre, Ud., viejo oso panda.

Debería ver algunas de las _chorradiñas _que he implementado en los últimos meses :: no doubt you'd grin at them

Además, seguro que últimamente se aburre y tal.

A mí también me pasa :fiufiu:



Fran200 dijo:


> Anda que como empezamos el fin de semana.....esto promete :XX::XX:
> 
> 
> Bueno por no ser descortes: Buenas y tal....


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hola Janus



Hola Bertok. Qué cómo andas?. Hoy no te hemos visto por aquí.


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hola Bertok. Qué cómo andas?. Hoy no te hemos visto por aquí.



Levantando Ejpaña, chaval ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Levantando Ejpaña, chaval ::



Ejpaña o el culi? :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ejpaña o el culi? :rolleye:



Ejpaña.

El Culi está a punto de caer. Será por encima de 7200 sin orden automática.

Hay algo que no me gusta 8: pero seguiré las indicaciones de la razón (mi sistema) en contra del corazón.

La entrada la postearé.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

Gracias Bertok.

No recuerdo si esta vez vas a acciones o al índice....
¿Coinciden tus niveles de objetivos con los de FranR?


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gracias Bertok.
> 
> No recuerdo si esta vez vas a acciones o al índice....
> ¿Coinciden tus niveles de objetivos con los de FranR?



Voy a ir a Blue Chips y al Culibex.

¿qué niveles maneja FranR?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2012)

Subida a 7820, bajada a 7430 para luego estirar a 8400 

BOLSA IF


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Subida a 7820, bajada a 7430 para luego estirar a 8400
> 
> BOLSA IF



Ni de coña, en mi opinión.

Lo de 7820 podría ser, el resto no lo veo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ni de coña, en mi opinión.
> 
> Lo de 7820 podría ser, el resto no lo veo.




Yo ni idea.... Pero viendo el gráfico da respeto ponerse largo a LP...









Algo me he posicionado a largo, pero a la mínima salgo por patas ....


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo ni idea.... Pero viendo el gráfico da respeto ponerse largo a LP...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen gráfico. Es sano visualizar rangos más amplios para que las ramas no nos impidan ver el bosque :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Abr 2012)

Hola amigos, os comunico con alegría que he aprobado el ROAC. Ya tenéis un auditor inscrito en el hilo. 

Un abrazo a todos y feliz puente.


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Hola amigos, os comunico con alegría que he aprobado el ROAC. Ya tenéis un auditor inscrito en el hilo.
> 
> Un abrazo a todos y feliz puente.



norawena !!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Hola amigos, os comunico con alegría que he aprobado el ROAC. Ya tenéis un auditor inscrito en el hilo.
> 
> Un abrazo a todos y feliz puente.



Enhorabuena!!! Ya puede dedicarse a los gintonics con cuerpo y alma!!!


----------



## Claca (28 Abr 2012)

En mi humilde opinión y siendo estrictos, el IBEX todavía no se ha girado al alza en el corto plazo. Eso tampoco implica grandes descuelgues a la baja, pero todavía no veo objetivos al alza ni una confirmación de la vuelta.


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión y siendo estrictos, el IBEX todavía no se ha girado al alza en el corto plazo. Eso tampoco implica grandes descuelgues a la baja, pero todavía no veo objetivos al alza ni una confirmación de la vuelta.



¿cómo ves la superación del nivel de 7200?

Girar se está girando aunque todavía no ha confirmado.

La mandrilada de esta mañana ha sido homérica ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿cómo ves la superación del nivel de 7200?
> 
> Girar se está girando aunque todavía no ha confirmado.
> 
> *La mandrilada de esta mañana ha sido homérica *::



Déje ya de dpc....estoy muy sensible con mis ex-BKT :´(


----------



## FranR (28 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Subida a 7820, bajada a 7430 para luego estirar a 8400
> 
> BOLSA IF




No le ha contado la mejor parte de la película, la de finales de Junio. 

Esa seguro que le gusta mas a Bertok

ENHORABUENA SR BRIGHT


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijos el trader del día se lo ha ganado a pulso. Despedimos a nuestro Pollastretrader y damos la bienvenida al que ocupará portada todo el fin de semana.
> 
> 
> SE LO HA CURRADO
> ...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Hola amigos, os comunico con alegría que he aprobado el ROAC. Ya tenéis un auditor inscrito en el hilo.
> 
> Un abrazo a todos y feliz puente.



yo era auditor informatico, con cisa y todo, siempre supeditado a las ordenes que nos daban los señores financieros


si su excelencia no desea nada más por esta noche me retiro a mis aposentos :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (28 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Daje ya de dpc....estoy muy sensible con mis ex-BKT :´(










::::


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Hola amigos, os comunico con alegría que he aprobado el ROAC. Ya tenéis un auditor inscrito en el hilo.
> 
> Un abrazo a todos y feliz puente.




Felicidades, y me uno a la recomendación del Pirata, Ya puede dedicarse a los gintonics con cuerpo y alma!!!


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No le ha contado la mejor parte de la película, la de finales de Junio.
> 
> Esa seguro que le gusta mas a Bertok
> 
> ENHORABUENA SR BRIGHT



Cuenta, cuenta ...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Hola amigos, os comunico con alegría que he aprobado el ROAC. Ya tenéis un auditor inscrito en el hilo.
> 
> Un abrazo a todos y feliz puente.



Enhorabuena, y ánimo a ver si empieza a encarrilarse la cosa


----------



## FranR (28 Abr 2012)

Fran200 dijo:


> Anda que como empezamos el fin de semana.....esto promete :XX::XX:
> 
> 
> Bueno por no ser descortes: Buenas y tal....



Eso mismo, buenas....Dichosos los ojos.

PaaaPa LLAAAMAAA


----------



## FranR (28 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuenta, cuenta ...




Vaya se ha cortado el gráfico del blog...pero le resumo 6200-5800


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Daje ya de dpc....estoy muy sensible con mis ex-BKT :´(



Me too !! ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Abr 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Me too !! ::::



Mucho cachondeito veo por aqui...y solo porque nos hemos zampado la barrida de stops más infame de los últimos tiempos..... ::


ahhh ya he visto que publicado niveles en su blog....


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Abr 2012)

Claca podias poner un gráfico del ibex este fin de semana con los niveles de posible vuelta?

estaremos muy agradecidos, gracias


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> como ves al san? ha hecho tripe suelo en 4.82
> 
> hoy me echado de 14-20-40h he tenido que comer las comisiones ::



lo comentaré el finde, aparentemente, me gusta lo que hizo las 2 últimas horas y en general en el día en velas horarias (eso sí, todo sin volumen, pero a mi el volumen fuerte en velas largas, me la pela, es gacelero y pondré un ejemplo el finde si me lo recordáis), de superar los 4,88-4,9 lo podemos ver en breve a 5,1. En principio, veo 2 cosillas técnicas que podrían enviarnos a la zona 5,09-5,10 (sí, los 7400 y pico largos 7480-7490 andarán por ahí).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Hola amigos, os comunico con alegría que he aprobado el ROAC. Ya tenéis un auditor inscrito en el hilo.
> 
> Un abrazo a todos y feliz puente.



felicidades Mr. Brightside, ponzi ya tiene una buena ayuda para fundamentales.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No sé p qué me asocias a los 10700, yo no soy el místico.
> Los 6400?
> pues salen de restar 350 puntos al doble suelo.



Hostias, perdón, no eras tú..sorry:o


----------



## burbujas (28 Abr 2012)

Chinito_deslocalizador nos ha dejado sin su historia de los viernes...


----------



## Nico (28 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mucho cachondeito veo por aqui...y solo porque nos hemos zampado la barrida de stops más infame de los últimos tiempos..... ::




Nunca la palabra "chicharo" y "manipulación" han sido tan bien usadas como esta mañana. 

Pero... así se juega este juego y, cada robo en descampado es una enseñanza más en el camino de la sabiduría. :rolleye:


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Hola amigos, os comunico con alegría que he aprobado el ROAC. Ya tenéis un auditor inscrito en el hilo.
> 
> Un abrazo a todos y feliz puente.



Ahora entiendo porque estaba usted tan amargado.... ::


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2012)

Bertok mira los resultados de bbva por areas:

www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/04/25/economia/1335335895.html

Las zonas de euroasia y eeuu van como un cohete (entraron hace 2-3 años y creciendo), sudamerica y mexico (esta ultima es la joya de la corona) se han estabilizada mientras que en españa el resultado se ha visto reducido. Y fijate en el ultimo comentario que han posteado "soy autonoma extranjera y no me dan credito", a mi eso me da mas tranquilidad(prefiero que ganen menos pero que sean selectivos con sus creditos).Bk los conozco y fueron muy selectivos, no daban creditos ni hipoteca a cualquiera (su negocio esta enfocado a autonomos,clientes con un poder adquisitivo medio-alto y usuarios del broker (de los mejores de banca con diferencia)...Bankia es otra historia nunca fue selectivo, como no cobraban comisiones y conseguir creditos era relativamente sencillo se llevaron de rebote todos los clientes repudiados de otras entidades.Aun asi la banca solo por estar expuesta a españa ya tiene un riesgo sistemico, es insostenible un pais con un 24% de paro y con miras a llegar a los 6 mill.Me puedo equivocar porque analizar un banco es casi como un acto de fe, pero bueno esas son mis impresiones. Santander esta muy bien diversificado geograficamente no me gusta a la velocidad que ha ampliando capital, cualquier ampliacion es un maltrato a sus accionistas. bbva aunque tb lo esta haciendo pero al menos redujeron el dividendo a 0,42.No es lo mismo ampliar capital a 0,6 por accion cuando ya existen 9200 mill de acciones que ampliar 0,42 con 5000 mill. Asi que cuando se sanee el sector que es otro acto de fe como bbva ha ampliado menos y su mora esta estabilizada es de suponer que sus acciones subiran mas que las del santander.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vaya se ha cortado el gráfico del blog...pero le resumo 6200-5800



Buenos días... 

Primero felicitar al sr. Brightside, enhorabuena 
Y segundo, ya se lo dije en su momento al sr. FranR, pero sus niveles son muy parecidos a los mios... ienso:
Onda4 en zigzag a-b-c y caida en 5 subondas a los 5400 (él 5800-6200)

Saludos...

Anécdota: Nico y GT no se me enfaden :o No la iba a explicar porque si no cantas la entrada en directo, luego no me gusta comentarla, pero entré a 3.05 en BKT el dia que entró GT, al dia siguiente (el que subia un 9%) las vendí (no dejé correr las plusvalías) en 3.32€ viendo con cara de tonto como se iban a los 3.40€. Luego cara de alegría cuando bajaron a 3.02€ y otra vez cara de tonto cuando cerraron a 3.46€. Conclusión: con esta volatilidad, amarra plusvis... ::


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2012)

Muchas felicidades Mr.Brightside.
*Reedito mi mensaje sobre la tributacion de venta de derechos (minoran el precio de compra) que lo habia puesto mal en el otro post.*
Ajetreo si quieres bajate el programa padre y haces simulaciones (de paso puedes llevar la copia a hacienda y comprobar que ellos no metan la pata).Como esta es la 1 vez que haces una declaracion con acciones y no se si con derivados te recomiendaria que vayas con tus datos fiscales y que realice la declaracion un funcionario de hacienda (mucho ojo : cuando te entregue la declaracion comprueba los importes de las plusvalias...Una vez no me di cuenta y una perdida me la declararon como una plusvalia, menos mal que como no era mucho dinero mi declaracion no se vio afectada)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Abr 2012)

el Hang Seng (como los futuros del Dax, el SP y los cruces euro/dolar euro/libra y libra/dolar, lo suelen bordar en términos técnicos (digo bordar en el sentido de paradas al tick y tal)). Si rompe los 21.748 nos podemos ir lejos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Abr 2012)

Nada, os dejo unos ejemplillos de como interpreto el volumen, siempre fijándome previamente en el comportamiento del indicador A/D (no lo pongo): 










A ver, estos día he leído algún post sobre el volumen y las velas y manos fuertes. Bueno, yo creo que las manos fuertes acumulan y distribuyen sin que nos enteremos a no ser que se utilice bien el indicador A/D con el precio y el estocástico por ejemplo.Eso, o que tengas la plataforma de bloomberg y pagues 2000 pavos al mes y aún así hay que interpretar muy bien los movimientos de manos fuertes nacionales y extranjeras. Creo que sin embargo, las gacelillas como nosotros, solemos hacer cosas que nos delatan, son las velas de euforia y de pánico. Yo esas velas las distingo por eso, pq durante toda la jornada el precio o bien sube o baja con volumen, son los típicos días donde por ejemplo, en el foro, todo Dios pone noticias de fin del mundo y tal, y que si me retiro y esas cosas o al contrario. Bueno, no me enrollo, he puesto un ejemplo. A ver, hay que tener cuidado con los pulls tanto bajistas como alcistas, si el pull lo vemos después de activar un HCH, pero inmediatamente después con poco volumen, nos reafirma en el HCH, si lo vemos por abajo después de objetivo cumplidos y tb con poco volumen, al loro, que aquí algún felino está comprando..


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Primero felicitar al sr. Brightside, enhorabuena
> Y segundo, ya se lo dije en su momento al sr. FranR, pero sus niveles son muy parecidos a los mios... ienso:
> ...



euforia de la pantalla se le llama a eso (si ves que te sube 0,1-0,2.. y ya te olvidas de tu objetivo. Eso nos pasa a todos, ahora menos, de hecho, yo creo que una vez pescado el valor, ni seguirlo, pq ver una pantalla a veces implica reacciones a lo que estás viendo y no a lo que esperas ver..). Sobre los stops, bankinter dado donde estaba, se merecía un stop más amplios (joder si tocó a lo sumo los 2,99 creo o por ahí). Espero que vuelvas a tener otra buena oportunidad de entrada.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside, ENHORABUENA.
A partir de ahora ya verá usted las cosas de otro color...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (28 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿cómo ves la superación del nivel de 7200?
> 
> Girar se está girando aunque todavía no ha confirmado.
> 
> La mandrilada de esta mañana ha sido homérica ::



jejeje, bertok, escribí un mensaje ayer por la mañana preguntando si ya estabas con la bayoneta, y pensaba que esperarías confirmación en 7200. Después de leer esto, creo que he conseguido entrar en tu mente ::.

Esto es una paja mental mía, así que ni caso. De ayer me queda la impresión de que parece (y recalco parece, no se puede afirmar nada con seguridad) de que este periodo de tendencia ha hecho suelo en 6800. En mi opinión, no va a haber un superrebote, y coincido con bertok en que los 8400 que apunta Fran, yo no los veo, sino que se van a quedar bastante lejos (estoy más con lo que apunta AQNHQV). Pero Fran es un crack, lo cual me deja con dudas.

Quizá en las próximas semanas acudamos a una fase lateral, moviéndonos en una banda de 500-600 puntos o así, antes de que empiece otro periodo de tendencia, período que tiene casi todos los boletos de ser bajista.


----------



## Janus (28 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo ni idea.... Pero viendo el gráfico da respeto ponerse largo a LP...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Serían los 7800 aprox. Parecen fiables porque iría a buscar la línea de resistencia del canal. Para mayores aventuras debería superarlo pero es difícil que lo haga a la primera por lo que ahí debería corregir hacia abajo con lo que se llevaría parte de las plusvalías existentes. Yo apuesto por que no lo supere porque además viene de un mínimo decreciente. Quizá más del 80% de las veces en las que se rompe hacia arriba un canal bajista .... tienen como denominador común que el último mínimo no era decreciente. La probabilidad no está a favor.

También parece difícil porque los índices maestros (SP y DAX) enfrentan máximos por lo que hay que ver qué hacen ellos. Desde luego que si siguen tirando hacia arriba, el IBEX no se irá para abajo con fuerza.


----------



## kemao2 (28 Abr 2012)

NO es dificil saber que las empresas y autonomias mas endeudas serán las primeras en ser rebajadas, y las constructoras tendrán mas rebajas por lo que se tendrán que desapalancar mas rapidamente ya que sus bancos acreedores se van a llenar de creditos basura con esas rebajas de calificaciones. 

Las cajitas y bancos llenos de deuda autonomica igual, toda su deuda es deuda basura y tendrán que provisionarla. 





*
Después de España, S&P ultima el hachazo a las grandes compañías del Ibex*

La agencia de calificación crediticia Standard & Poor´s rebajó el jueves por la noche el rating de España, culpando a las Comunidades Autónomas y a la banca del tijeretazo. El rating soberano quedó no demasiado lejos del 'bono basura' y por debajo de compañías como Santander, BBVA o Iberdrola. En breve tocará revisarlas, rebajando esas y las demás calificaciones. La gran duda reside en la banca mediana. Prácticamente todas bordean el grado de inversión. ¿Serán rebajadas a junk bond para mantener ese diferencial con el techo soberano que debería ser España, de acuerdo a la ortodoxia?

La agencia ha reconocido que el recorte a nuestro país afectará a los emisores domésticos, en una nota inmediatamente posterior a la bajada de rating. “*Esta rebaja a la deuda soberana afectará a su vez a la solvencia de varios emisores españoles de distintos sectores”. La agencia apunta a bancos, aseguradoras, gobiernos regionales y locales, entidades públicas, utilities y empresas de infraestructuras.* O sea, prácticamente nadie se escapa de la revisión e inevitable rebaja.

El pasado mes de febrero, S&P retocó con dureza a la banca, pero aun así, Santander tiene una A+, mientras BBVA mantiene una A simple. Por su lado, Ibercaja y Bankinter están en la triple B sin más, mientras Sabadell y Bankia tienen una BBB-, es decir, el último escalón del grado de inversión.

Un coloso como Telefónica tiene el mismo rating que el Reino de España, mientras que Iberdrola, muy sacudida por los mercados, mantiene la A. Ambas, eso sí, con perspectiva negativa.

Aunque en S&P no han querido hacer más declaraciones, fuentes cercanas a la entidad aseguran que “las rebajas de rating están cantadas. No se sostendrá que haya empresas con mejor calificación que España. Tal vez sea posible en Santander, por la diversificación internacional de sus ingresos, pero no de las demás”.

En el lado bajo, la duda estriba en saber si se permitirá el estrechamiento entre España y la banca mediana. “Probablemente se deba asumir que se comprima el gap, porque retirar el investment grade de manera masiva es algo más complejo”. Banca mediana y España, por tanto, estarán muy 'pegadas'. 

En breve podrán verse estos ajustes. La penalización que aplican los mercados a los emisores en función de su calificación, sin embargo, es cada vez más difusa. Normalmente, una rebaja de rating de una compañía podía provocar su salida automática de las carteras de algunos fondos que sólo mantenían activos con una determinada calidad crediticia, pero, como asegura la fuente, “cada vez hay menos triple A donde invertir y los gestores deben ir bajando también sus listones de riesgo”


Vozpópuli - Después de España, S&P ultima el hachazo a las grandes compañías del Ibex


----------



## Janus (28 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Hola amigos, os comunico con alegría que he aprobado el ROAC. Ya tenéis un auditor inscrito en el hilo.
> 
> Un abrazo a todos y feliz puente.



ENHORABUENA. Con esfuerzo y compromiso .... lo has conseguido!!!!.

Te vas a forrar realizando due diligences y quiebras. Has tenido ojo al seleccionar el sector porque España hay que derribarla y después reconstruirla .... y ahí abogados y auditores tienen mucho que realizar.


----------



## Janus (28 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Serían los 7800 aprox. Parecen fiables porque iría a buscar la línea de resistencia del canal. Para mayores aventuras debería superarlo pero es difícil que lo haga a la primera por lo que ahí debería corregir hacia abajo con lo que se llevaría parte de las plusvalías existentes. Yo apuesto por que no lo supere porque además viene de un mínimo decreciente. Quizá más del 80% de las veces en las que se rompe hacia arriba un canal bajista .... tienen como denominador común que el último mínimo no era decreciente. La probabilidad no está a favor.
> 
> También parece difícil porque los índices maestros (SP y DAX) enfrentan máximos por lo que hay que ver qué hacen ellos. Desde luego que si siguen tirando hacia arriba, el IBEX no se irá para abajo con fuerza.



Me retrato ..... que aún estoy resacoso.

Basta ver los charts en semanas y meses. Se ve un canal bajista amplio y limpio. El fondo realizado parece fiable porque coincide aprox con los mínimos anteriores, coincide con toque a la línea de soporte del canal y sobre todo por la vela de ayer que fue una barrida en toda regla y totalmente articulada. Tras una noticia como la de la rebaja del rating, le pegan duro y rápidamente después le meten un cohete constante hacia arriba.

Una simple ida hacia el centro del canal, estaríamos hablando de 8500 y no descartable que sean los 9000. A buen seguro que por el camino vendrá fuertes recogidas de plusvis para después volver a subir. Es en esos arreones donde muchos se bajarán y ya no participarán en el resto de la subida. Hay que ser valientes, lo mismo que se ha sido aguantando con estoicismo la semana pasada. No tiene sentido aguantar en lo malo y no en lo bueno.

En timeframe diario, hay una buena, buenísima vela de fondo, el RSI sale de sobreventa, el MACD tiene las líneas cruzándose ahora al alza.

No es momento de hacer de Mr Lobo por lo que los stops tienen que estar bien puestos y respetados.

Lo mejor de este escenario, es que puede ser tan sonrojante .... que el gatillo va a estar alejado del hilo por un tiempo


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> jejeje, bertok, escribí un mensaje ayer por la mañana preguntando si ya estabas con la bayoneta, y pensaba que esperarías confirmación en 7200. Después de leer esto, creo que he conseguido entrar en tu mente ::.
> 
> Esto es una paja mental mía, así que ni caso. De ayer me queda la impresión de que parece (y recalco parece, no se puede afirmar nada con seguridad) de que este periodo de tendencia ha hecho suelo en 6800. En mi opinión, no va a haber un superrebote, y coincido con bertok en que los 8400 que apunta Fran, yo no los veo, sino que se van a quedar bastante lejos (estoy más con lo que apunta AQNHQV). Pero Fran es un crack, lo cual me deja con dudas.
> 
> Quizá en las próximas semanas acudamos a una fase lateral, moviéndonos en una banda de 500-600 puntos o así, antes de que empiece otro periodo de tendencia, período que tiene casi todos los boletos de ser bajista.



Bueno, yo no he puesto cotas a esta subida (en principio, cualquier valor del rango del canal presente sería válido o cualquier valor que no supere el inicio de la 2ª estructura bajista). Me gustan los 8070 y 8230 (tb esos 8370-8390-8400 son una referencia, pero a mi, y digo a mi, me cuesta más arriesgar un largo a esos niveles pq cuando corrige a fibos no hace techos claros, se da la media vuelta y te puedes quedar con cara de eso..) como referencias, aunque a corto plazo haría paradas en 7490 y 7800 entiendo, pero es una opinión, una más y además, el ibex no es que lo siga al detalle como otros compañeros.


----------



## The Hellion (28 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ENHORABUENA. Con esfuerzo y compromiso .... lo has conseguido!!!!.
> 
> Te vas a forrar realizando due diligences y quiebras. Has tenido ojo al seleccionar el sector porque España hay que derribarla y después reconstruirla .... y ahí abogados y auditores tienen mucho que realizar.



Pero tengan todos ustedes en cuenta que cada vez que alguien introduce un archivo en formato no editable (pdf) en un flujo de trabajo, los curritos _downstream _que tienen que trabajar con ese archivo matan a un gatito. 

Y no es MV. ::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (28 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, yo no he puesto cotas a esta subida (en principio, cualquier valor del rango del canal presente sería válido o cualquier valor que no supere el inicio de la 2ª estructura bajista). Me gustan los 8070 y 8230 (tb esos 8370-8390-8400 son una referencia, pero a mi, y digo a mi, me cuesta más arriesgar un largo a esos niveles pq cuando corrige a fibos no hace techos claros, se da la media vuelta y te puedes quedar con cara de eso..) como referencias, aunque a corto plazo haría paradas en 7490 y 7800 entiendo, pero es una opinión, una más y además, el ibex no es que lo siga al detalle como otros compañeros.



En caso de confirmación de rebote, yo veo los 7400 como objetivo claro. Con alargamiento quizá hasta los 7800. No veo más. Los 8400 sería suponer un rebote casi de la misma intensidad que la bajada que hemos tenido desde 8600, lo cual, en un transfondo bajista, sinceramente no lo veo. Ese pensamiento de no llegar a 8400 me lo dicta más el "sentido común" que guiándome de un gráfico.

También he comentado lo del periodo lateral por "sentido común". A todo periodo de tendencia le sigue un periodo lateral, antes de decidirse a reiniciar un nuevo ciclo de tendencia. Si este periodo ha hecho suelo en 6800 (como espero), ahora, tras hacer rebote, debería abrirse unas semanillas de movimiento lateral. Supongo que cuando lleguen nuevos vencimientos de deuda los "mercados" volverán a atizarnos con saña y reanudaremos tendencia a la baja. Por encima de 8800, cambio de tendencia de fondo y todos con pepón.

Pero bueno, son solo cosas que me salen del coco, y yo estoy muy sonado y mi cerebro no es privilegiado .


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Abr 2012)

El Dax está sano (es un triple A, no un triple B) y parece que está girando como suele hacer antes de buscar el guano verdadero como todos, bueno, tiene algún gap por ahí por los 6900 y pico pendiente de cerrar, pero hasta que no me supere los 7210-7215 (demos una holgurilla) no le metería caña, sí que no está de más estar larguillo, aunque está mejor para el intradia con combinaciones de stock-cci y medias 50-200 (digo fuera de aperturas y cierres).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> En caso de confirmación de rebote, yo veo los 7400 como objetivo claro. Con alargamiento quizá hasta los 7800. No veo más. Los 8400 sería suponer un rebote casi de la misma intensidad que la bajada que hemos tenido desde 8600, lo cual, en un transfondo bajista, sinceramente no lo veo. Ese pensamiento de no llegar a 8400 me lo dicta más el "sentido común" que guiándome de un gráfico.
> 
> También he comentado lo del periodo lateral por "sentido común". A todo periodo de tendencia le sigue un periodo lateral, antes de decidirse a reiniciar un nuevo ciclo de tendencia. Si este periodo ha hecho suelo en 6800 (como espero), ahora, tras hacer rebote, debería abrirse unas semanillas de movimiento lateral. Supongo que cuando lleguen nuevos vencimientos de deuda los "mercados" volverán a atizarnos con saña y reanudaremos tendencia a la baja. Por encima de 8800, cambio de tendencia de fondo y todos con pepón.
> 
> Pero bueno, son solo cosas que me salen del coco, y yo estoy muy sonado y mi cerebro no es privilegiado .



los laterales me encantan, ahí funcionan muy bien los indicadores de sobrecompra/venta bien parametrizados. Hay que pensar una cosa, en general, se está en tendencia un 30% de tiempo, lo que ocurre es que cuando se está en tendencia se baja fácil un 15-25%. Yo veo ahora un período previo de regular indicadores (ahí hay que aprovechar bien los indicadores como comenté antes para entrar y salir quién pueda a diario), mamoneo, un par de estructurillas alcistas de menor rango (mes y medio estoy viendo) y después, el que quiera creer en un mundo mejor, que crea, pero que no se olvide de las estructuras activadas con objetivos los 5700-5400, de los dobles techos de repsol y san con objetivos bajistas muy fuertes (10 y 3,25) ni de los 8 pavos (descontado dividendo) o por ahí cerca a los que podremos encontrar tef (por cierto, que inditex ayudará todavía más a la caída, que este bajón pudo ser peor si inditex llega a poner el mono bajista y se lo va a poner).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Abr 2012)

Este curso no tiene mala pinta (algo caro, pero caro generalmente = barato): Cursos de Trading de Cárpatos y su equipo de Serenity Markets


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me retrato ..... que aún estoy resacoso.
> 
> Basta ver los charts en semanas y meses. Se ve un canal bajista amplio y limpio. El fondo realizado parece fiable porque coincide aprox con los mínimos anteriores, coincide con toque a la línea de soporte del canal y sobre todo por la vela de ayer que fue una barrida en toda regla y totalmente articulada. Tras una noticia como la de la rebaja del rating, le pegan duro y rápidamente después le meten un cohete constante hacia arriba.
> 
> ...



Es timeframe diario ya lo he visto y forma parte de la señales que sigo.

La clave es que supere los 7200. Mientras tanto no se así, tan sólo estaríamos viendo una pauta de consolidación de tendencia bajista entre los 7200 - 6800.

No hace falta que os acojone diciendo lo que ocurriría si le da por caer por debajo de 6800 ::

Por ahora el puto SP sigue teniendo la última palabra.


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Este curso no tiene mala pinta (algo caro, pero caro generalmente = barato): Cursos de Trading de Cárpatos y su equipo de Serenity Markets



No hay nada como aprender perdiendo ::

Lo digo en serio.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No hay nada como aprender perdiendo ::
> 
> Lo digo en serio.



Joder Bertok, eso ya lo he dicho, así hemos aprendido todos palmando bien, menos y luego ir ganando poco a poco de forma consistente, pero cierta formación complementaria (que la hay, y creo sinceramente que Cárpatos la da de vez en cuando) no es mala ayuda.


----------



## atman (28 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ENHORABUENA. Con esfuerzo y compromiso .... lo has conseguido!!!!.
> 
> Te vas a forrar realizando due diligences y quiebras. Has tenido ojo al seleccionar el sector porque España hay que derribarla y después reconstruirla .... y ahí abogados y auditores tienen mucho que realizar.



NO le falta razón... el problema es que ya son bastantes. Seguro que Mr. Brightside, nos lo puede concretar, pero hágase a la idea de que con él se hayan presentado unas 2.000 personas y haya aprobado un 20-25%. Lo cual tambien tiene su mérito, así que, Mr. Brightside. Felicidades.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (28 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Joder Bertok, eso ya lo he dicho, así hemos aprendido todos palmando bien, menos y luego ir ganando poco a poco de forma consistente, pero cierta formación complementaria (que la hay, y creo sinceramente que Cárpatos la da de vez en cuando) no es mala ayuda.



¿Crees que te va a enseñar algo que tu no sepas?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Abr 2012)

Sendos Ding-Dongs 
para el sr. ANHQV y este _umilde _pirata

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/297741-habeis-visto-ibex-35-abril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-157.html#post6113129


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2012)

Les dejo un video del, a mi juicio, el mejor economista que ha existido en este país.

Un genio.

[YOUTUBE]X1fR3ZhFDkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> ¿Crees que te va a enseñar algo que tu no sepas?



ufff!!Mira, cuando empece hace años, creí que con 4 mierdas que sabía me llegaba, y contra más te formas y operas, más entiende que te quedan muchas cosas por conocer.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (28 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Les dejo un video del, a mi juicio, el mejor economista que ha existido en este país.



¿Es de genero madmaxista? si no, es que miente inocho:::



Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> ufff!!Mira, cuando empece hace años, creí que con 4 mierdas que sabía me llegaba, y contra más te formas y operas, más entiende que te quedan muchas cosas por conocer.



¿Pero en que te puede ayudar? ¿Analisis tecnico propiamente dicho? ¿nociones de macro aplicadas a bolsa?


----------



## Janus (28 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sendos Ding-Dongs
> para el sr. ANHQV y este _umilde _pirata
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/297741-habeis-visto-ibex-35-abril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-157.html#post6113129



Llegará a 8 euros.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sendos Ding-Dongs
> para el sr. ANHQV y este _umilde _pirata
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/297741-habeis-visto-ibex-35-abril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-157.html#post6113129








Guybrush_Threepwood, a ver por fi, una opinión te pido, me explico. Hay valores que cuando el continuo o el ibex caía (jazztel no está, pero me vale igual para el ejemplo), subian como motos, y cuando éste respira, pues como que tienen bajones. Dos de ellos son grifols y jazztel (repito que el 2º no está en el ibex pero me vale igual). Viendo lo cachondo que se pusieron en esta senda bajista y al loro con grifols que está en max. históricos e histéricos (fíjaros las velas gaceleras de estos 2 días, merecen yo creo que varios posts de interpretación..), qué crees que le pueden ocurrir en un futuro no muy lejano?? no parece mala estrategia el par por ejemplo largo bankinter,iberdrola (bueno, aún estoy por ver que largos son más atractivos para el futuro)/ corto jazzteliano o grifols, no?? pregunto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Llegará a 8 euros.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (28 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood, a ver por fi, una opinión te pido, me explico. Hay valores que cuando el continuo o el ibex caía (jazztel no está, pero me vale igual para el ejemplo), subian como motos, y cuando éste respira, pues como que tienen bajones. Dos de ellos son grifols y jazztel (repito que el 2º no está en el ibex pero me vale igual). Viendo lo cachondo que se pusieron en esta senda bajista y al loro con grifols que está en max. históricos e histéricos (fíjaros las velas gaceleras de estos 2 días, merecen yo creo que varios posts de interpretación..), qué crees que le pueden ocurrir en un futuro no muy lejano?? no parece mala estrategia el par por ejemplo largo bankinter,iberdrola (bueno, aún estoy por ver que largos son más atractivos para el futuro)/ corto jazzteliano o grifols, no?? pregunto.



Aparte de grifols, en el ibex 35, con ese comportamiento está también Amadeus.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Abr 2012)

Véis lo que hacen las gacelas cuando oyen a Hodar o cuando se las deja solas leyendo jilipolleces ?? (más acumulado, imposible...y soltando)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Aparte de grifols, en el ibex 35, con ese comportamiento está también Amadeus.



tengo que salir, ya hablaré de este valor.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues hombre, me halaga que me pida opinión, pero para serle sincero, nunca he operado por pares. ¿Que BKT tiene pinta de llegar a los 4,2? La tiene. ¿Que IBE debería cerrar el gap de la florentinada? Debería. También tiene usted razón que Grifols se merece unos cortazos sólo por el hecho de estar en máximos histriónicos. PEro habría que esperar a que confirme el giro...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> ¿Es de genero madmaxista? si no, es que miente inocho:::
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Pero en que te puede ayudar? ¿Analisis tecnico propiamente dicho? ¿nociones de macro aplicadas a bolsa?



ya te lo comentaré, pero estudia una formación de cotizaciones y AT asociado a ello, bastante interesante (a todo esto, creo que no lo haré pq hay buena bibliografía al respecto). No sé, si me da el punto, me apunto..:rolleye:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues hombre, me halaga que me pida opinión, pero para serle sincero, nunca he operado por pares. ¿Que BKT tiene pinta de llegar a los 4,2? La tiene. ¿Que IBE debería cerrar el gap de la florentinada? Debería. También tiene usted razón que Grifols se merece unos cortazos sólo por el hecho de estar en máximos histriónicos. PEro habría que esperar a que confirme el giro...



bankinter llegará a lo que quiera llegar..::::
Es broma, llegará a 4,2 repostando en los 3,8-3,9..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Abr 2012)

Equipo de demolición trabajando...


----------



## Janus (28 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood, a ver por fi, una opinión te pido, me explico. Hay valores que cuando el continuo o el ibex caía (jazztel no está, pero me vale igual para el ejemplo), subian como motos, y cuando éste respira, pues como que tienen bajones. Dos de ellos son grifols y jazztel (repito que el 2º no está en el ibex pero me vale igual). Viendo lo cachondo que se pusieron en esta senda bajista y al loro con grifols que está en max. históricos e histéricos (fíjaros las velas gaceleras de estos 2 días, merecen yo creo que varios posts de interpretación..), qué crees que le pueden ocurrir en un futuro no muy lejano?? no parece mala estrategia el par por ejemplo largo bankinter,iberdrola (bueno, aún estoy por ver que largos son más atractivos para el futuro)/ corto jazzteliano o grifols, no?? pregunto.



Grifols está en máximos y viene de una subida vertical. Volvemos a decir lo de siempre: no se puede llegar a una resistencia desde tan abajo y tan rápido y pretender pulírsela .... al igual que no se puede llegar a un soporte perdiendo un 20% y pulírselo de golpe (a que suena?). Está justito en los máximos y claramente han entrado gacelas como bestias. Es un corto con buen r/r pero el único pero es que el stop quizá hay que ponerle algo amplio porque la volatilidad que tiene el valor .... puede jugar en contra.

Todo lo anterior no sirve para nada .... si estos señores han encontrado la pólvora o cómo convertir el plomo en oro perpetuo.


----------



## Janus (28 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



I said 8 euros as i could have said 6 euros. Both are likely.

Lo van a seguir pasando mal y sus principales clientes (las administraciones) directamente no tienen dinero por lo que van a dejar de gastar. Es como pretender vender peines a calvos.

La parte internacional no está sujeta a esta crisis en la misma medida que España (Latam y Asia están creciendo) pero ahí tienen menos posicionamiento y tiene el problema de que se requiere financiación y esta es escasa para empresas tan endeudadas.

*Por cierto, últimamente estoy pensando que la crisis en España ya ha pasado. Ahora estamos como va a estar de forma indefinida salvo que pretendamos empeñarnos en crear una nueva crisis que nos envíe más abajo.*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Abr 2012)

Ok Janus, estaba mirando gráficos como un loco buscando ver donde carajo le salía ese nivel! ::


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2012)

Despues de utilizar el screener en tierras usanas, he decidido lanzarme al viejo continente:

En primer lugar os traigo una minera

-

GMK Noril'skiy nikel' OAO, MNOD:LSE company performance - FT.com

Tiene en caja 5800 millones y de deuda estructural 1500 mill.
Es muy apreciable la tendencia de los últimos 4 años a reducir deuda a la vez que ha ido incrementando su caja.

PER 5,5

ROE 32%

Margen bruto 62%

ROA 19%

Deuda en función del patrimonio neto (14%---bastante baja)

Tetragon Financial Group Ltd, TFG:AEX company performance - FT.com

Una financiera en plena tendencia alcista

PER 2,2

TETRAGON FINANCIAL GROUP LTD (TFG:EN Amsterdam): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek

Como es financiera y extranjera por analisis fundamental poco que analizar

Aqui va la ultima

Total SA, FPAR company performance - FT.com

PER 6

14000 MILL EN CAJA

Deuda 22000 mill

Ratios mas o menos normales. Creo que esta realizando un suelo de largo plazo..

Buen fin de semana


----------



## The Hellion (28 Abr 2012)

Yo tengo excusa, porque estoy de trabajo hasta las orejas, y llevo sin parar desde las nueve de la mañana, pero

¿qué carajo hacen ustedes dos escribiendo en el hilo un sábado por la noche?

coño, no son dos, son tres. ¿Está todo el mundo en casa?


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Les dejo un video del, a mi juicio, el mejor economista que ha existido en este país.
> 
> Un genio.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]X1fR3ZhFDkQ[/YOUTUBE]



Os recomiendo encarecidamente que invirtáis 1,5 horas en ver la magistral charla de Jesús Huerta de Soto.

Es auténtico caviar para el intelecto. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Despues de utilizar el screener en tierras usanas, he decidido lanzarme al viejo continente:
> 
> En primer lugar os traigo una minera
> 
> ...



Añado para Total (informe del 11 de abril de un boletín al que estoy subscrito):

"Tras la fuga de gas ocurrida en una plataforma en el mar del Norte, Total ha intentado tranquilizar a los inversores (una vez extinguido el incendio). La catástrofe medioambiental parece desde luego descartada (y con ella una onerosa multa). Pero la amenaza de explosión sigue siendo palpable y los trabajos de sellado de la fuga podrían demorarse hasta seis meses. 

El impacto financiero sin embargo parece limitado para Total cuyo beneficio en 2011 superó los 12.000 millones de euros. Según nuestros cálculos, el accidente le supondrá un coste total de unos 500 millones, aunque ciertas deducciones fiscales aligerarán en parte la factura. El impacto en el resultado neto rondará a nuestro entender los 0,43 EUR por acción. 

Así pues, para el 2012 estimamos un beneficio por acción de 5,21 EUR (5,64 EUR antes del accidente) y de 5,87 EUR para 2013 (frente a 6,04 tras la caída de la producción). El dividendo debería permanecer estable en 2,28 EUR por acción en 2012 y 2013 (frente a los 2,32 EUR anteriores) pero las inversiones seguirán siendo elevadas. 

Las perspectivas de crecimiento no se ven alteradas: en 2011 Total registró la tasa de renovación de reservas más alta del sector (185% frente al 107% de Exxon Mobil)."


----------



## flawless11 (28 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Os recomiendo encarecidamente que invirtáis 1,5 horas en ver la magistral charla de Jesús Huerta de Soto.
> 
> Es auténtico caviar para el intelecto. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Si ya tus comentarios atraían toda mi atención, desde ahora no me queda otra que profesarte mi admiración, :Aplauso:

Yo también recomiendo la charla, hay cosas tan fundamentales que fallan en la sociedad actual: coeficiente de caja del 100% y tipo de interés NO malipulable por castas político-sociales.

Bertok, ¿por qué crees que es tan criticada la escuela austríaca amén de toda resistencia al cambio proveniente del statusquo?

Un saludo.


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2012)

flawless11 dijo:


> Si ya tus comentarios atraían toda mi atención, desde ahora no me queda otra que profesarte mi admiración, :Aplauso:
> 
> Yo también recomiendo la charla, hay cosas tan fundamentales que fallan en la sociedad actual: coeficiente de caja del 100% y tipo de interés NO malipulable por castas político-sociales.
> 
> ...



Disfruto mucho escuchando y leyendo a Jesús Huerta de Soto.

La razón por la que reciben críticas es tan obvia como que ataca a la línea de flotación y sentido de ser del establishment (*necesitan disponer de la manija del dinero para alimentar sus redes clientelares, sus dispendios, sus inversiones para garantizarse votos, ....... todo por y para mantener su poder*).

No hay otro secreto.

Lamentablemente creo que la escuela austriaca nunca será predominante ni gozará del reconocido prestigio que se merece, básicamente:

- Salvo etapas depresivas concretas (como la actual), las recesiones no son los suficientemente extensas como para que la población se levante y corte el pescuezo a todos los HDLGP que las generan. Es por ello que creo que la razón austriaca se "diluye" porque no da tiempo a que cale en la sociedad y que ésta entienda el timo al que ha sido sujeta por su tan apreciado establishment.

- En cuanto volvamos a entrar en la etapa de expansión crediticia, toda la población se volverá a subir al carro de la vida fácil, de que todos somos clase media, ........ del porqueyolovalgismo.


----------



## aksarben (29 Abr 2012)

flawless11 dijo:


> Bertok, ¿por qué crees que es tan criticada la escuela austríaca amén de toda resistencia al cambio proveniente del statusquo?



Porque explica que quien crea los problemas es quien dice estar ahí para solucionarlos y aboga por soluciones que eliminarían el poder de quienes tendrían que aplicarlas (entre otras cosas, dejándoles sin herramientas para comprar voluntades). ¿Le parece poco :: ?

Ya, ya, no soy bertok :o

Edito: Ya lo ha explicado él mejor


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2012)

Algo está cambiando en el Sr. Hódar.

Hdar: Agrrese al Ibex que me llevo la escalera,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Algo está cambiando en el Sr. Hódar.
> 
> Hdar: Agrrese al Ibex que me llevo la escalera,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com



Lo tenéis machacado , parece burbujista.


----------



## burbufilia (29 Abr 2012)

flawless11 dijo:


> Si ya tus comentarios atraían toda mi atención, desde ahora no me queda otra que profesarte mi admiración, :Aplauso:
> 
> Yo también recomiendo la charla, hay cosas tan fundamentales que fallan en la sociedad actual: coeficiente de caja del 100% y tipo de interés NO malipulable por castas político-sociales.
> 
> ...



A día de hoy es revolucionaria. Su propuesta para volver al CC 100%+patrón oro cuesta generaciones (salvo régimen militar mundial "austriaquista", claro). Aboga por volver al patrón oro, aunque yo no sería tan radical.

Respecto al CC 100%, se refiere a cuentas a la vista. Parece complicado volver al CC 100%, pero dentro de nuestro sistema fiat, es tan fácil como retirar a los depósitos y cuentas remuneradas del fondo de garantía y quien tenga que petar, que pete. Eso equivale a que los productos de ahorro vayan a banca de inversión y no sean líquidos. Respecto a cuentas corrientes (nóminas, domiciliaciones) pues coeficiente de caja del 100% por ser un activo líquido y disponible para el cliente. A mí con eso, ya me vale


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo tenéis machacado , parece burbujista.



El pollo lleva cerca de 2 años recomendando comprar en muchos Blue Chips que hasta los más pardillos sabían que iban a bajar.

Este hombre ha llenado él solito decenas de autocares destino a la JGA del SAN ::


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> A día de hoy es revolucionaria. Su propuesta para volver al CC 100%+patrón oro cuesta generaciones (salvo régimen militar mundial "austriaquista", claro). Aboga por volver al patrón oro, aunque yo no sería tan radical.
> 
> Respecto al CC 100%, se refiere a cuentas a la vista. Parece complicado volver al CC 100%, pero dentro de nuestro sistema fiat, es tan fácil como retirar a los depósitos y cuentas remuneradas del fondo de garantía y quien tenga que petar, que pete. Eso equivale a que los productos de ahorro vayan a banca de inversión y no sean líquidos. Respecto a cuentas corrientes (nóminas, domiciliaciones) pues coeficiente de caja del 100% por ser un activo líquido y disponible para el cliente. A mí con eso, ya me vale



Los bancos son como los productores que disponen de energía (en este caso dinero) prácticamente a coste 0.

Lo realmente deleznable es que sus errores están cubiertos por los ciudadanos en forma de impuestos (con Too Big to Fail, .....).

La exclavitud moderna ya no tiene por qué conseguirse con violencia


----------



## burbufilia (29 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los bancos son como los productores que disponen de energía (en este caso dinero) prácticamente a coste 0.
> 
> Lo realmente deleznable es que sus errores están cubiertos por los ciudadanos en forma de impuestos (con Too Big to Fail, .....).
> 
> La exclavitud moderna ya no tiene por qué conseguirse con violencia



Añadir que ya que estamos en un orden monetarista (unos lo llaman keynesianismo monetario, otros lo llaman neoliberalismo), estaría bien que los rescates bancarios fueran llevados a cabo por el BCE y que los estados no tuvieran ninguna potestad legal para salvarlos. No han perdido los estados la soberanía monetaria? No tienen solamente - y previa vigilancia - soberanía fiscal? Pues dos tazas. Si BCE creó esta burbuja, que la arregle


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Añadir que ya que estamos en un orden monetarista (unos lo llaman keynesianismo monetario, otros lo llaman neoliberalismo), estaría bien que los rescates bancarios fueran llevados a cabo por el BCE y que los estados no tuvieran ninguna potestad legal para salvarlos. No han perdido los estados la soberanía monetaria? No tienen solamente - y previa vigilancia - soberanía fiscal? Pues dos tazas. Si BCE creó esta burbuja, que la arregle



El problema no está en arreglarla si no en pagarla. SIEMPRE deciden que la pague "el otro".


----------



## Janus (29 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Les dejo un video del, a mi juicio, el mejor economista que ha existido en este país.
> 
> Un genio.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]X1fR3ZhFDkQ[/YOUTUBE]



Muy bueno. Qué diferencia de economista respecto a los que pone España como Ministros de Economía (Solchaga, Solbes, Salgado, Dwindows).


----------



## flawless11 (29 Abr 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Porque explica que quien crea los problemas es quien dice estar ahí para solucionarlos y aboga por soluciones que eliminarían el poder de quienes tendrían que aplicarlas (entre otras cosas, dejándoles sin herramientas para comprar voluntades). ¿Le parece poco :: ?
> 
> Ya, ya, no soy bertok :o
> 
> Edito: Ya lo ha explicado él mejor




Mea culpa, hacía mención a Bertok principalmente porque ha sido él quien ha puesto el link, pero sobra decir que es bienvenida cualquier otra opinión al respecto. Gracias!


----------



## flawless11 (29 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> - En cuanto volvamos a entrar en la etapa de expansión crediticia, toda la población se volverá a subir al carro de la vida fácil, de que todos somos clase media, ........ del porqueyolovalgismo.




Gracias por contestar Bertok; y con respecto a lo citado, que a nadie le quepa ninguna duda de que así será, tan triste y desesperanzador como real.


----------



## flawless11 (29 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> A día de hoy es revolucionaria. Su propuesta para volver al CC 100%+patrón oro cuesta generaciones (salvo régimen militar mundial "austriaquista", claro). Aboga por volver al patrón oro, aunque yo no sería tan radical.
> 
> Respecto al CC 100%, se refiere a cuentas a la vista. Parece complicado volver al CC 100%, pero dentro de nuestro sistema fiat, es tan fácil como retirar a los depósitos y cuentas remuneradas del fondo de garantía y quien tenga que petar, que pete. Eso equivale a que los productos de ahorro vayan a banca de inversión y no sean líquidos. Respecto a cuentas corrientes (nóminas, domiciliaciones) pues coeficiente de caja del 100% por ser un activo líquido y disponible para el cliente. A mí con eso, ya me vale



Estoy de acuerdo, lo del patrón oro yo no acabo de tenerlo claro -ojo, ni para un lado ni para otro, literalmente mi conocimiento, y sobre todo falta de el mismo, no me permiten posicionarme hacia un lado u otro, u otro -porque en este caso las alternativas son múltiples.

Pero tanto el caso del cc del cien por cien en depósitos a la vista, como el de la eliminación de bancos centrales y reservas federales varias para impedir sobre todo la manipulación del tipo de interés, me parecen requisitos mínimos imprescindibles si queremos, como sociedad, dar un paso hacia adelante.


----------



## Janus (29 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Disfruto mucho escuchando y leyendo a Jesús Huerta de Soto.
> 
> La razón por la que reciben críticas es tan obvia como que ataca a la línea de flotación y sentido de ser del establishment (*necesitan disponer de la manija del dinero para alimentar sus redes clientelares, sus dispendios, sus inversiones para garantizarse votos, ....... todo por y para mantener su poder*).
> 
> ...




Piensa que los políticos son causales, es decir quieren algo y accionan una acción directa. No les pidas derivadas complejas. Ellos quieren que suceda A y por lo tanto necesitan un botón que ponga "Pulsa para que suceda A".

En esta dirección quieren tener controlado principalmente el ámbito jurídico (mecanismo de defensa llegado el caso) y el ámbito financiero (mecanismo de gestión del dinero y compraventa de voluntades). Para el primero tienen la elección directa de jueces en los máximos órganos de representación. Me descojono cuando dicen que se hace en comisiones con representantes de todos los partidos .... pero si todos ellos son políticos!!!.
Para la segunda y más importante, necesitan que exista el Banco Central porque ese es el Botón A. Tener controlado de alguna manera a quien genera el dinero y sobre todo quien te puede comprar la deuda que emitas (hasta el 40% la FED y hasta el 25% el BoE como mencionada el profesor Huerta de Soto) .... supone manejar el cotarro, y ya sabemos que todos los agentes quieren estar al calor de quien maneja el cotarro. Esa es la desgracia de España, clientelismo atroz y mecanismos de protección del status quo por doquier.

Yo no estoy de acuerdo, pero quién soy yo!!!!, en cuanto al euro. Es cierto que introduce disciplina ya que RameroJoy no puede devaluar etc.... pero eso no es por el euro directamente, es porque quien manda es Alemania y ellos van en la línea de la disciplina. Nada impide que en algún momento llegue un político al poder en Alemania y cambie la prioridad. Por eso matizo que el fuerte ajuste es más por Alemania que por el euro si bien éste último es el que posibilita que sea Alemania el que mande. En definitiva, el euro nos quita la posibilidad de decidir en España y Alemania es la responsable que hagamos por obligación en una determinada línea.

Respecto a la filosofía austriaca, ...............que comparto totalmente porque entre otras ventajas .... es la que mejor evita el expolio del planeta Tierra ya que pone un ritmo diferente al desarrollo económico ya que no se podrá hacer más que lo que esté respaldado por un activo finito como el oro, ...................... creo que tiene un gran inconveniente por desgracia ya que requiere unas condiciones que deben mantenerse en el tiempo (coeficiente de caja 100%, etc....) y eso es imposible durante los años porque nada va a poder contra los intereses de los políticos ya que éstos tienen capacidad de legislar. A modo de ejemplo, ocurrirá como con Nixon .... que llegado el momento y aprovechando su capacidad de legislar ... se lo calzó y se quedó tan ancho porque a todos los castuzos les interesaba de una u otra forma. Dicho de otra forma, en un esquema democrático se trata de una magnífica teoría económica que difícilmente pueda sobrevivir a los envites castuzos.

Al profesor se le ve muy convencido en la bondad del ajuste actual, a la disciplina a ultranza etc... ya que supongo que piensa que un simpa como en Grecia es algo normal y que viene a reconocer los errores de los inversores en su día y la tangibilización ahora del riesgo asumido. Por ello, seguramente está convencido que el sufrimiento actual en España sirve para devolvernos al lugar que nos corresponde.

Dice también que si el euro sobrevive, va a tener mucho futuro y se constituiría como una amenaza grande para el dolar (dice "y los usanos lo saben"). Yo creo que es harto difícil que esto suceda. Si sobrevive probablemente sea como dice ... pero es que no le van a dejar sobrevivir. Las aspiraciones europeas pueden verse reducidas (en plan "salvar los muebles y al menos tener algo") a tener una moneda menos ambiciosa que sea común a un conjunto de países disciplinados.

En lo que ha estado genial sobremanera es cuando dice que la única forma de salir adelante es rompernos los cuernos día a día por hacerlo lo mejor. Esto lo oye RameroJoy y comenzaría a tener sudores fríos. Esto lo oye ZijoPuta y directamente no lo entiende.


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piensa que los políticos son causales, es decir quieren algo y accionan una acción directa. No les pidas derivadas complejas. Ellos quieren que suceda A y por lo tanto necesitan un botón que ponga "Pulsa para que suceda A".
> 
> En esta dirección quieren tener controlado principalmente el ámbito jurídico (mecanismo de defensa llegado el caso) y el ámbito financiero (mecanismo de gestión del dinero y compraventa de voluntades). Para el primero tienen la elección directa de jueces en los máximos órganos de representación. Me descojono cuando dicen que se hace en comisiones con representantes de todos los partidos .... pero si todos ellos son políticos!!!.
> Para la segunda y más importante, necesitan que exista el Banco Central porque ese es el Botón A. Tener controlado de alguna manera a quien genera el dinero y sobre todo quien te puede comprar la deuda que emitas (hasta el 40% la FED y hasta el 25% el BoE como mencionada el profesor Huerta de Soto) .... supone manejar el cotarro, y ya sabemos que todos los agentes quieren estar al calor de quien maneja el cotarro. Esa es la desgracia de España, clientelismo atroz y mecanismos de protección del status quo por doquier.
> ...



Está bastante claro.

Si se les va la mano, la casta sufrirá la ira del pueblo.

1789 es la referencia.


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2012)

Está bien por hoy.

Ahora a mimir.

Buenas noches y que se cumplan sus sueños.

[YOUTUBE]hso7b5Qw34M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (29 Abr 2012)

................


----------



## Janus (29 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Podéis verle los jueves en persona, es un lujazo.



where is it?


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Abr 2012)

Les leo atentamente.

Llevan unos "puentes" que se extienden en la realidad fuera de las bolsas y da gusto leerles.

No puedo aportar nada pues mi cultura al respecto deja mucho que desear, pero leyéndoles y escuchando/leyendo sus recomendaciones, poco a poco, salgo de mi incultura.


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2012)

Entramos en semana decisiva. No vayan contra tendencia salvo giro confirmado.

Su integridad se lo agradecerá.


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Entramos en semana decisiva. No vayan contra tendencia salvo giro confirmado.
> 
> Su integridad se lo agradecerá.



Significa que cuidadín con ponerse largo?

El vídeo muy interesante, gracias


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Significa que cuidadín con ponerse largo?
> 
> El vídeo muy interesante, gracias



Mientras oscilemos en el rango 7200 - 6800, sí que me cuidaría con los largos.

Por encima de ese rango, a escape libre.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Abr 2012)

Ibex, estrategia para las próximas sesiones, bajo mi punto de vista:





Muy claro esos largos en 7205 (yo estoy desde hace sesiones, pero entiendo al que quiera actuar a través de confirmaciones). Por ahora, bajaría el stop de 7050 a 6950-6940.
Luego, detectamos en velas de 5 minutos un par de gaps cercanos en los 7309 y 7515 , no debería ser mucho problema para cerrarlo si se cumple el hito de superación de los 7205. En todo caso, una primera estrategia si supera los 7205 es esperar la subida hasta los 7350 que sería el máximo de la 2ª estructura.
Bueno, pues lo dicho, por cierto, por debajo de 6950, recomiendo no operar, salvo que cierre por debajo de 6700..o se superen después otra vez los 6950 después de otro suelo similar a los 6810-6800.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Abr 2012)

En dax por encima de 6815, yo buscaría los 6930 y 6980 (cerrando otro gap muy claro abierto). Pondría un stop actualmente en los 6665 ya que no me gusta nada lo que ha hecho en la tarde del viernes, corrigió justo al 61,8% de la bajada en velas de medias horas (6753) y ha vuelto a bajar, si minora los 6665 salimos hasta los 6610-6615. Por ahora, tranquilidad, pq está probando la sombra del martillo que marco en círculo como soporte. Bueno pues eso, mis niveles:
Por defecto estaremos largos, si minora los 6665 o bien salimos o le damos 50 pipos de cortos hasta los 6615 (que por otra parte, puede ser un objetivo de doble techo en el zonal 6810), probamos largos de nuevo, pero si baja de los 6600 salimos.
Eso en el caso bajista, si empieza alcista, seguimos largos e incrementamos posición a partir de 6815, dejándolo subir hasta los 6930 como final de una 2ª estructura no dibujada y en caso de superar hasta los 6980 para cerrar gap.


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Abr 2012)

El 11 de mayo de cumple un año de la salida a bolsa de Glencore, a partir de esa fecha los seis accionistas principales podrán vender un máximo del 20% anual de sus acciones. Hasta ahora ha estado muy estable... veremos que sucede en esas fechas


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2012)

Rajoy emplaza al viernes para conocer nuevas y "muy importantes" medidas


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva

de hacer una entrada ¿la harías en SAN o BKT?
gracias


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Abr 2012)

BKT

Pero yo no soy de fiar,


----------



## FranR (29 Abr 2012)

La Bolsa desde los Pirineos: El Ibex 35 se recupera, posibilidad de realizar las primeras compras especulativas

"sin olvidar que estamos en niveles adecuados para un rebote técnico que en mi opinión podría alcanzar durante la próxima semana los 7.400/7.600 puntos"

Pues eso que los analistas ven los 7400 seis sesiones después de marcar la "hoja de ruta en el foro".

Cuando se empieza a subir mucha gente al carro, es cuando debemos preocuparnos de nuestras proyecciones.

Espero que el dibujo técnico diga que tenemos vuelta en esos 74xx, y lo que hagan sea estirar el dolor de los cortos a los 7.820...


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Abr 2012)

REE o Gas Natural
¿Que prefieren?


----------



## Arminio_borrado (29 Abr 2012)

Estaba buscando en elmundo de hoy el artículo de opinión de un analista que decía que era buen momento para posicionarse a largo plazo (casi se me sale el café por la nariz cuando lo leí), cuando de repente he encontrado un hilo sobre "gamesa 2012". 

Dios santo, pienso a como están 4 meses después y es terrorífico ver como hay gente por ahí de mandrileada. 

Gamesa 2012 - Foros de debate de Expansión.com

Y al loraco con la noticia de expansión en la que salían las carteras de bolsa recomendando compra (salvo ING). Pongo el cuadro que no tiene desperdicio:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Abr 2012)

bueno dejandome de trollear , MV ve que los indicadores del ibex se estan girando al alza en diario , el escenario mas probable es un lateral hasta que los gringos corrijan y lo mas importante es que GANDALF esta en los 8500 

MV tiene algunos niveles importantes como el 6260 que podrian verse y seguiriamos laterales , tal ves luego iriamos a por el 8500 en todo caso fibonazi es tu amigo 8:

si invierten haganlo siempre pensando en el corto plazo , el ibex solo espera la correccion de los gringos , que llegara porque siempre tie que aver una correccion , para reanudar el guanazo :fiufiu:

gandalf esta en los 1440-1445 del sp500


----------



## FranR (29 Abr 2012)

Increíble....absolutamente increíble.

Al final me rendiré a la estrategia corti-larga de amplios laterales de 1300 puntos (de sutura).


----------



## FranR (29 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Estaba buscando en elmundo de hoy el artículo de opinión de un analista que decía que era buen momento para posicionarse a largo plazo (casi se me sale el café por la nariz cuando lo leí), cuando de repente he encontrado un hilo sobre "gamesa 2012".
> 
> Dios santo, pienso a como están 4 meses después y es terrorífico ver como hay gente por ahí de mandrileada.
> 
> Gamesa 2012 - Foros de debate de Expansión.com



El 5-6 de marzo en el foro ya se comentó la posibilidad de Gamesa por debajo de 2, ya lo hemos visto. Uno de los cortos más claros de los últimos tiempos. En la noche del 5 de marzo se comentó en el hilo


"Iniciado por VOTIN 
Arreon para las gamesas -4,76%
estan perforan los 2 euros hacia abajo con toda tranquilidad

Iniciado por FranR 
Con un solo dígito...ya se ha comentado varias veces.
Junto con Gamesa debajo de 2"

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/5929941-post896.html

También recuerdo en el chat de marras, durante el lateral finales de noviembre-finales de enero, insistir en que estábamos a punto de una caída fuerte. 
La verdad es que fue una pillada de libro, rebote 5 veces en un soporte en los 2.9x..la gente entró a saco. Debe haber jinversore a largo entre 2.98-3.25 por un TUBO


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva
> 
> de hacer una entrada ¿la harías en SAN o BKT?
> gracias



De Bankinter te dejo estos análisis:










De San:





A ver, yo estoy rellenito en bkt desde hace unas sesiones con un stop con cierta holgura (2,87, si palmo, son cosas que pasan). Mi primer objetivo para ir descargando material son los 3,8.
En San, de superar los 4,88-4,90 en cierre, podemos sacarle 20 cts fáciles hasta los 5,10.
Todo, en teoría..Como siempre, a ver que ocurre.
Vmmp29, anda, bájate el VisualChart 4 o 5 y empieza a colgar por aquí gráficos (a cierre, es gratuito), contra más valores se puedan rastrear en el foro, mejor.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> BKT
> 
> Pero yo no soy de fiar,



Y quién es de fiar en este país (Rey, clero, políticos etc :rolleye::rolleye??


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> REE o Gas Natural
> ¿Que prefieren?



Pues en principio, no hay grandes motivos en ninguno, si bien, REE para mi tiene más peligro que un calamar en una tintorería a medio plazo (se comporta muy bien tecnicamente y hay cosas inquietantes en cuanto a triples techos realizados aún pendientes de activar, aunque eso a medio plazo. A corto, puede corregir algo la 2º estructura cumplida. Hay mejores valores, y los hemos citado estos días..).





De Gas Natural, ha realizado un objetivo técnico bajista de corto plazo, y en principio, es un valor alcista de medio-largo plazo. Bueno, yo creo que podría irse a los 11,30 en unas sesiones por algo que veo a simple vista (una segunda pequeñita estructura activada, pero muy imperceptible vamos..), aunque tampoco es un valor que entusiasme por ahora.


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (29 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno dejandome de trollear , MV ve que los indicadores del ibex se estan girando al alza en diario , el escenario mas probable es un lateral hasta que los gringos corrijan y lo mas importante es que GANDALF esta en los 8500
> 
> MV tiene algunos niveles importantes como el 6260 que podrian verse y seguiriamos laterales , tal ves luego iriamos a por el 8500 en todo caso fibonazi es tu amigo 8:
> 
> ...



Discúlpeme, y no piense mal, pero... ¿A que se debe este cambio?

Siempre viene bien escuchar todas las voces (incluso las agoreras), y me gustaría saber cuales son las bases a partir de las cuales ve un posible cambio a corto plazo.

Saludos.


----------



## Janus (29 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Debe haber jinversore a largo entre 2.98-3.25 por un TUBO



.... los mismos que cuando el valor rebote .... venderán en esa cota pensando "al menos recuperamos" ....... y se perderán el siguiente ciclo.


----------



## ponzi (29 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> REE o Gas Natural
> ¿Que prefieren?



Como inversion en valor prefiero gas natural


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Abr 2012)

Gamesa es para mi la Gioconda de los dobles techos (no me digáis que no es cautivador esos inversores que se quedaron entre los 15-20 € por...no mirar un simple manual de AT. Es curioso, pq todos los enganchados suelen decir "la bolsa no hay quién la entienda" "no te metas, es para los que saben y tal").


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Abr 2012)

Gracias ANHQV y Ponzi

Esto preparando la lista de la compra de la semana ienso:

Repasando el hilo ya he visto que REE no está en condiciones, 

BBVAs ya compré en el momento del pánico, así que de bancos voy servida

Vendí Grifols porque me dio el siroco o mejor dicho la pájara (mal de alturas), bueno a pie llamo "mareo tremebundo" aunque ustedes creo que le llaman resistencia. 

A ver si la suerte nos acompaña y está semana subimos la colina


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Gracias ANHQV y Ponzi
> 
> Esto preparando la lista de la compra de la semana ienso:
> 
> ...



Si has vendido Grifols en estas alturas, has tenido un detalle técnico típico de los Gerson, Rivaldo, Ronaldiños etc, pienso, y lo digo en serio. De hecho, en breve me meteré una estrategia cortos/largos (nunca opero solo corto o solo largo) donde Grifols es uno de los mejores candidatos al corto (lo que comentaba ayer de la vela de euforia gacelera y tal..)


----------



## Janus (29 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Gamesa es para mi la Gioconda de los dobles techos (no me digáis que no es cautivador esos inversores que se quedaron entre los 15-20 € por...no mirar un simple manual de AT. Es curioso, pq todos los enganchados suelen decir "la bolsa no hay quién la entienda" "no te metas, es para los que saben y tal").



Vamos a ver cómo se desarrolla la nueva política de Energía del gobierno que está prevista para junio / julio. Algún guiño tendrán hacia el sector eólico. Menos que hace años pero mejor que ahora mismo en donde está todo como un solar.

Yo creo que van a seguir potenciando la energía eólica (por su componente industrial) y que los pufos van a ir directamente al recibo de los consumidores .... nada de déficit. Vamos a esperar pero quizá ese sea el momento importante de largo plazo para Gamesa. Es así de simple .............. como la regulación le acompañe, comienzan nuevamente los fondos a apostar por ellos y lo suben por encima de 10 por muy sorprendente que sea.


----------



## carvil (29 Abr 2012)

Buenas noches 


Se ve un posible repunte de la volatilidad el lunes hasta el flip flop en esa zona hay dipers.


Salu2


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> 
> Se ve un posible repunte de la volatilidad el lunes hasta el flip flop en esa zona hay dipers.
> ...



No le entiendo.



Por favor, explíquese:


----------



## rbotic statistics (29 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿en base a qué sacas estos niveles? :



La misma base de la que salen todos los niveles...
Del misticismo...

S2s


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> La misma base de la que salen todos los niveles...
> Del misticismo...
> 
> S2s



Esta semana va a ser divertida

Los peligros están al acecho


----------



## carvil (29 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No le entiendo.
> 
> 
> 
> Por favor, explíquese:




El IBEX corregirá algo hasta después de la apertura Usana más o menos.

Chart de S&P 500 futuros.











Mercado flip flop típico de primavera, en la base alta se ve compradores de valles (Dipers).


Salu2


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (29 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esta semana va a ser divertida
> 
> Los peligros están al acecho



Mierda, me he tirado un par de minutos descojonandome con el león...
Si no fuera por estos momentos, ser gacela sería una putada.


----------



## diosmercado (30 Abr 2012)

Es temprano pero... ya vienen verdes las bolsas. El tase ha subido un 0.17% en una sesion de mas a menos-casi-nada. Veremos.


----------



## bronx5 (30 Abr 2012)

carvil dijo:


> El IBEX corregirá algo hasta después de la apertura Usana más o menos.
> 
> Chart de S&P 500 futuros.
> 
> ...



¿Ezo q ez lo q ez?? ¿Qué plataforma es y qué indicadores son?


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Abr 2012)

Buenos días, preparada la artilleria.


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2012)

vuelvo de mi semanita (increible) en Berlin y me encuentro con IAG ganandole u 5% y con mis TR tambien en positivo..... muy buen trabajo por vuestra parte, muchas gracias....

creo que mantendré mi "armadura" por un tiempo indeterminado...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> vuelvo de mi semanita (increible) en Berlin y me encuentro con IAG ganandole u 5% y con mis TR tambien en positivo..... muy buen trabajo por vuestra parte, muchas gracias....
> 
> creo que mantendré mi "armadura" por un tiempo indeterminado...



Cuente, cuente :Baile:


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Abr 2012)

Que pasó?
Se nos hunde el indice de nuevo?


----------



## ghkghk (30 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Que pasó?
> Se nos hunde el indice de nuevo?



S&P rebaja el rating de 11 bancos españoles - elEconomista.es 

Imagino que es esto. Aunque no son más que milongas descontadas...


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

SP: En el timeframe largo se mantiene con señal de compra. En el timeframe corto me da señal de venta (débil).

Culibex: En el timeframe largo se mantiene con señal de compra. En el timeframe corto me da señal de compra (débil) muy cerca de marcar señal de venta.


----------



## patilltoes (30 Abr 2012)

Hoy toca dividendo de Pescanova, creo, a ver cuando lo ingresan en cuenta.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

En el culibex, esta mañana nos ha vuelto a marcar la relevancia del 7200


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuente, cuente :Baile:



sinceramente creo que es una de las ciudades mas agradables para vivir que conozco.... el currywurst está de muerte al igual que las cervezas.... y que decir de las mujeres de vida alegre, hasta mi señora esposa reconoció su belleza....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2012)

Tendrán huevos de tocar los 7060 para por fin reventar los 7200....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Abr 2012)

Buenos dias señores especuladores, y a MV tambien buenos dias.

Han escuchado esos canticos de fondo que provienen de todas las direcciones en busca del crecimiento, el growth, los planes de apoyo. Si esos canticos que te abrazan como una nana, te rodean y te impulsan hacia el camino de las plusvalias. 

Usa sabe que es lo que quiere el negro, y el bueno de Mario tambien. Porquito a poquito vamos haciendo, incluso nuestro indice patrio gracias a nuestra inestimable ayuda ya esta 350 puntos por encima de minimos.

Incluso el señor MV esta largo, si esa no es la señal que baje dios y lo vea.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Abr 2012)

Buenos dias.

Parece que cerró el hueco de apertura esta mañana. Ahora veremos si sube o baja.

Edito. Parede que intenta subir.

Reedito: Santanderino, otra vez, en 4.815.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tendrán huevos de tocar los 7060 para por fin reventar los 7200....





parece que no es la estrategia seguida ::


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias señores especuladores, y a MV tambien buenos dias.
> 
> Han escuchado esos canticos de fondo que provienen de todas las direcciones en busca del crecimiento, el growth, los planes de apoyo. Si esos canticos que te abrazan como una nana, te rodean y te impulsan hacia el camino de las plusvalias.
> 
> ...



MV no esta largo , aguanta corto en el eurodolar , aunque parece que puede saltar el stop :ouch:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Abr 2012)

Pregunta: ¿Será hoy el día en el que IBE supere los 3,62, intentando por fín cerrar el cacho de hueco anal que le dejo Florentino Perez?


----------



## FranR (30 Abr 2012)

Machacando el 7172, pepinazo en breve.....12 minutos seguidos...ienso:


----------



## FranR (30 Abr 2012)

Esta expresión se que le gusta al piratón....DING DONG....::::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Abr 2012)

7200. Los 17.000 ya están hay.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

En el timeframe de minutos se puede obersevar con nitidez cómo se ha vuelto a replegar el culibex sobre los 7200.

Cada vez marcan más claramente que ese es el nivel. Lo va tocando varias veces.


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Abr 2012)

el 7200 quema o algo asi?


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Abr 2012)

Y de los 7200 a los 17miles?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Abr 2012)

Vaya bajón de 80 punto en 5 minutos. El 7200 está lleno de ejpeculadores.


----------



## FranR (30 Abr 2012)

Como están trabajando los niveles hoy....da miedo la jornada.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)




----------



## bronx5 (30 Abr 2012)

En el DAX también hacen lo que les da la gana...


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

Señores, extremen la prudencia. Las manos fuertes están jugando con el manirroto culibex.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



el gif explica lo que esta pasando a la perfeccion


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Abr 2012)

Rapido lleveme al ibex






señor si que ha entrado volumen si. Nada que no podamos subsanar los patriotas.


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Abr 2012)

Manda el SP, mientras los futuros no rompan el 1400, aquí toboganes que si subo que si bajo


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Manda el SP, mientras los futuros no rompan el 1400, aquí toboganes que si subo que si bajo



En timeframe corto, el SP lo tengo girado a la baja (de forma débil pero girado).


----------



## The Hellion (30 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esta expresión se que le gusta al piratón....DING DONG....::::



DING DING DONG SONG

Señoritas, alemanes, you touch my tralala, my ding ding dong

[YOUTUBE]DbYtqAWDF2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Durmiente (30 Abr 2012)

No se lo que harán al final, pero parece que están cargando las alforjas de todos los stops loss TEMEROSOS.

Lo cual implicaría que, al final, van a romperse los 7200...

El volumen, de todas formas, mosquea un poco....


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> DING DING DONG SONG
> 
> Señoritas, alemanes, you touch my tralala, my ding ding dong
> 
> [YOUTUBE]DbYtqAWDF2U[/YOUTUBE]



dais miedo..... ::


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

Los niveles claves están marcados de forma clara: 7200 - 7105.

Hala, a jugar.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> dais miedo..... ::



Se están probando los niveles. Lo bueno viene después ::


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se están probando los niveles. Lo bueno viene después ::



el gif este ya no me transmite miedo precisamente 

los alemanes los unicos en verden y los franceses guaneando mas q nosotros.....

se ve q tanto palo ha dejado a los toros algo temerosos....


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> DING DING DONG SONG
> 
> Señoritas, alemanes, you touch my tralala, my ding ding dong
> 
> [YOUTUBE]DbYtqAWDF2U[/YOUTUBE]



jaja no puedo dejar de silbar :Aplauso:


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Abr 2012)

Que aburrimiento, ni van ni vienen


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Abr 2012)

parece q hasta las 12 (si no hay derrapes o cosas de esas) estara la cosa asi..... tontorrona


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Abr 2012)

poneos a rezar a ver si logramos mover los indices.... 

[YOUTUBE]j4RVGue9DOQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

Momento crítico en el culibex. Cuidado no nos pasemos de frenada.


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Abr 2012)

Me ha saltado el sl.... A ver si puedo coger el giro, sino hoy día de perdidas

Los que tienen maquinas: Avisen del giro


----------



## atman (30 Abr 2012)

A ver señores, orden...!!! NO me empiecen a degenerar el hilo con hilos subversivos, que el Gunther pierde más aceite que el autobús de los Village People...

Y en caso de duda, fíjense en lo aplicado que es Bertok...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2012)

*Vamos coooooñoo!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Me ha saltado el sl.... A ver si puedo coger el giro, sino hoy día de perdidas
> 
> Los que tienen maquinas: Avisen del giro



Mientras oscile en el rango 7200 - 6800, son ganas de tirar el dinero.

Paciencia


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2012)

Leoncios de vacaciones...

cualquier cosa puede pasar


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

El SP necesita una visita a los 1396. Ahí se la debe jugar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2012)

ME cago en la put-a!!!

Lucha feroz en el Ibex 35: los alcistas tienen la oportunidad de dar un puñetazo sobre la mesa - elEconomista.es


----------



## bmbnct (30 Abr 2012)

Mala pinta para los largos el triangulo bajista que lleva formando...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2012)

bmbnct dijo:


> Mala pinta para los largos el triangulo bajista que lleva formando...



Eso puede ser una figura de continuidad (alcista en este caso)


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Abr 2012)

el ibex tiene unas ganas de volver a tocar los 7000 q no puede con el alma....


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Abr 2012)

Pero no había dicho la Merkel que ibamos a construir carreteras, aeropuertos y muchas otras cosas. 
Alguien me ha colado una trola ::


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pero no había dicho la Merkel que ibamos a construir carreteras, aeropuertos y muchas otras cosas.
> Alguien me ha colado una trola ::



De hecho ya ha llegado a Moncloa el primer paquete de ayuda:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2012)

recomiendo unos larguicortos en 16 miles con objetivo 17 miles 

bueno el eurodolar parece que no va poder con la bajista


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> recomiendo unos larguicortos en 16 miles con objetivo 17 miles
> 
> bueno el eurodolar parece que no va poder con la bajista



Más o menos cortos que su rabo?

Conteste después de la publicidad


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Más o menos cortos que su rabo?









)


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Abr 2012)

estamos entrando en minutos interesantes.....


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Abr 2012)

Caemos, quien ha vendido?

Ghk necesitamos una entrada fuerte!


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Caemos, quien ha vendido?
> 
> Ghk necesitamos una entrada fuerte!



ghk debe andar blanqueando su pisito....... y pollastre, mulder, claca, bertok, janus,etc deben estar ayudando pq aqui somos 4 gatos (3 españoles y uno peruano)


----------



## LOLO08 (30 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Será hoy el día en el que IBE supere los 3,62, intentando por fín cerrar el cacho de hueco anal que le dejo Florentino Perez?





Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> De Bankinter te dejo estos análisis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te acompaño. entro con media carga en bkt. objetivo: los 3,9 e.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2012)

No busquen mucho más hoy ni mañana...


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 Abr 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Te acompaño. entro con media carga en bkt. objetivo: los 3,9 e.



Ojo con BKT que mete unas limpiezas en un minuto de la leche, que no está nada mal la velita de las 14:06 , un 2% de volatilidad en un minutín...


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Abr 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Ojo con BKT que mete unas limpiezas en un minuto de la leche, que no está nada mal la velita de las 14:06 , un 2% de volatilidad en un minutín...



cuando una accion baja de los 4 euros, cualquier centimo se nota......vaya si se nota........ 

te mandan a pandoro por seur express ::


----------



## LOLO08 (30 Abr 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Ojo con BKT que mete unas limpiezas en un minuto de la leche, que no está nada mal la velita de las 14:06 , un 2% de volatilidad en un minutín...



Exacto...en un pis pas velita maja que se ha metido


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Abr 2012)

Personal income increased $50.3 billion, or 0.4 percent, and disposable personal income (DPI)
increased $42.5 billion, or 0.4 percent, in March, according to the Bureau of Economic Analysis.
Personal consumption expenditures (PCE) increased $29.6 billion, or 0.3 percent. In February,
personal income increased $39.6 billion, or 0.3 percent, DPI increased $29.4 billion, or 0.2 percent,
and PCE increased $93.7 billion, or 0.9 percent, based on revised estimates.

Ligeramente por encima en ingresos y por debajo en gastos

Se revisa febrero al alza también

Los amerricanos se han puesto a ahorrar...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Abr 2012)

Pues le ha molado...no sé el qué, preo le ha molado.


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> y pollastre, mulder, claca, bertok, janus,etc deben estar ayudando pq aqui somos 4 gatos (3 españoles y uno peruano)




Nos himbocan..... sí, nos himbocan, nosotros lo sentimos... lo escuchamos.... identifícate, mortal, y prepárate para sufrir los rigores del Averno por haber osado perturbarn....


anda coño ! 

pero si el pipoapipo !!

passa con Ud., tronco ? tenga más cuidado la próxima vez, diablos, he estado a punto de mandarle a la Parca ::::


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2012)

dejate de parcas , chubasqueros y katiuskas y ayudamos a subir esto.... si no tendré que usar mis ultimas monedas para Caronte....


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Abr 2012)

3,2,1, 0 Despegamos.

Edito: Nada que no hay manera, hoy al ibex le pesa el culo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> 3,2,1, 0 Despegamos.


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Nos himbocan..... sí, nos himbocan, nosotros lo sentimos... lo escuchamos.... identifícate, mortal, y prepárate para sufrir los rigores del Averno por haber osado perturbarn....
> 
> 
> anda coño !
> ...




eso q es? de furia de titanes?

yo le imagino mas asi......

[YOUTUBE]xSjiOGHNblQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Diegol07 (30 Abr 2012)

A lo tonto a lo tonto, cerramos por debajo de los 7000 hoy.


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Abr 2012)

Chicago PMI 56.1 ... ostión


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Abr 2012)

ojito .... a partir de las 4 sabremos si es encierro o emboscada


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ojito .... a partir de las 4 sabremos si es encierro o emboscada



Las cuatro,¿Que dicen los augures?


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Las cuatro,¿Que dicen los augures?



tendremos q sacrificar una ginebra para q hagan acto de presencia ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> tendremos q sacrificar una ginebra para q hagan acto de presencia ::



Pobre animalito:


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Abr 2012)

Sirven estas 



















O mejor a gritos

CLACA, POLLASTE, JANUS, FRAKR, GHKBIS, PITATON, CHINAZO, MULDER,, Y LOS DEMÁS

Ande Andan


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pobre animalito:



perfecta !!!!!!! jajajajajja no tardaran en aparecer 

cuidado, puede q esten arrancando los motores de cola


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

Bankinter anda callentorro. Como vengan dos días pepones en el IBEX, Bankinter va a dar saltos como un saltamontes.


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2012)

Sacyr va a cerrar el mes entre 1,35-1,4.Ha faltado poco para que se cumpliese el pronostico del hilo.


----------



## FranR (30 Abr 2012)

a 20 puntos de nivel pre-guanazo. Pandoro esta sentado esperando ahí...


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Abr 2012)

Cerraremos en 7000, justo a mitad del intervalo de niveles del día 7200- 6800. El ibex parece estar diciendo como Scarlatta "Mañana será otro día"








La recesión está en la cima de la colina


----------



## Durmiente (30 Abr 2012)

No se os puede dejar solos joder....

Ya me habéis metido en pérdidas....


----------



## FranR (30 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cerraremos en 7000, justo a mitad del intervalo de niveles del día 7200- 6800. El ibex parece estar diciendo como Scarlatta "Mañana será otro día"



Cerrar por debajo de 7008, para mi sería mal asunto.:cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2012)

los gringos estan a puntito , la economia se les va al carajo :baba:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 Abr 2012)

Los 7800 me empiezan a sonar a ciencia ficción.


----------



## FranR (30 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Los 7800 me empiezan a sonar a ciencia ficción.



Eso pretenden....


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

Los charts aún no están deteriorados salvo que queramos que llegue a 8000 en un par de días. Incluso no sería descartable tocar los 68XX para formar un doble suelo. Está por ver y lo que tenga que ser será porque esto va a así.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cerrar por encima de 7008, para mi sería mal asunto.:cook:



¿?

¿Por encima o "no" por encima?


----------



## Durmiente (30 Abr 2012)

¿A que lo suben en la subasta y se quedan tan panchos?

Edito "desde aqui"....


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los charts aún no están deteriorados salvo que queramos que llegue a 8000 en un par de días. Incluso no sería descartable tocar los 68XX para formar un doble suelo. Está por ver y lo que tenga que ser será porque esto va a así.



El doble suelo se hizo el viernes, Janus. Estaríamos hablando ya de un triple suelo.


----------



## FranR (30 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿?
> 
> ¿Por encima o "no" por encima?



Perdón, quería decir por debajo de 7008, mal asunto :o


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Abr 2012)

Vale gracias, es que me había dejado totalmente descolocado :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2012)

Este viernes toca recompra de cortos y viendo el panorama da la impresion que puede darse un rebote.No se si les quedaran balas en la recamara del ultimo alquiler pero despues de la volatilidad de la semana pasada todo hace pensar que no demasiadas.Habra que andarse con cuidado


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> El doble suelo se hizo el viernes, Janus. Estaríamos hablando ya de un triple suelo.



La zona que se esta trabajando, no descartemos que sea una pauta continuadora de tendencia.

Joder quereis que lo baje todo de golpe.
::

Operar entre esos niveles son ganas de tirar el dinero


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (30 Abr 2012)

MV:

¿Crees que haremos cierre en 6999,9?


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

Atlanterra: Maxwell y First van bastante bajistas. Tenga cuidado porque la entrada en 18,40 que cantó ya está bastante roja. Maxwell está ya por debajo claramente de los 10 dolares y sigue bajando.


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> El doble suelo se hizo el viernes, Janus. Estaríamos hablando ya de un triple suelo.



Tienes razón. No debería bajar más para darle importancia a la barrida del pasado viernes tras la apertura post noticia de rebaja de rating.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Operar entre esos niveles son ganas de tirar el dinero



He echado un larguillo esta mañana (poca cosa 2 CFDs, en 7120) y bueno SL a parte, que nunca salgo de casa sin ellos...

[YOUTUBE]XFEDBMBgKa8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2012)

mañana no hay Ibex, no? y los americanos?


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

Antena 3TV va a salir como un cohete con un poquito de suerte.


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mañana no hay Ibex, no? y los americanos?



No hay ibex?. Mira que me extraña porque no tiene madre :8:. Vamos a mirarlo.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La zona que se esta trabajando, no descartemos que sea una pauta continuadora de tendencia.
> 
> Joder quereis que lo baje todo de golpe.
> ::
> ...



Yo abogaba más por unas cuantas sesiones laterales hasta al menos los 7400 por arriba, antes de otro periodo de tendencia (casi seguro continuadora).

Que tanto guano de golpe es indigesto ::.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Abr 2012)

Desde luego mañana no hay Ibex.

Bolsa de Madrid

Y el chulibex asqueroso acaba otro día en mínimos, como no.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Abr 2012)

Mañana es fiesta en "los mercados" europeos (en yankeelandia no sé, pero creo que el día del trabajo lo celebran en otra fecha)

PD: TEF ya marca en 10,xx y encima reparte dividendo ahora en mayo, ¿no? En unos días a 9,x...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> MV:
> 
> ¿Crees que haremos cierre en 6999,9?



ni idea la verdad ienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2012)

Calendario Brsatil 2012 / 2013 del Ibex 35 fechas de das festivos de la bolsa espaola ibex-35, desde el 1 de Enero hasta 31 de Diciembre. Das que abre la bolsa Espaola, fechas del calendario brsatil das Sealados, y das festivos de la bolsa Espao


----------



## FranR (30 Abr 2012)

Sus muelas...donde van a dejar el cierre!!!!!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2012)

FranR y 7.007,50?


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Yo abogaba más por unas cuantas sesiones laterales hasta al menos los 7400 por arriba, antes de otro periodo de tendencia (casi seguro continuadora).
> 
> Que tanto guano de golpe es indigesto ::.



Hamijo, el guano es muy sano y purificador de la avaricia.

Los larguistas deben sufrir y purgar por sus pecados.

Recuerde que la leyende dice que subire la colina de las plusvis tras un largo reguero de cadaveres gaceriles 
:fiufiu:


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Abr 2012)

q desplome de los blue chips.....


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Desde luego mañana no hay Ibex.
> 
> Bolsa de Madrid
> 
> Y el chulibex asqueroso acaba otro día en mínimos, como no.



Podían haber puesto "Cerrado por defunción", la verdad.

OBI, el viernes día 4 hay dividendo de BME, que no es moco de pavo.


----------



## FranR (30 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> FranR y 7.007,50?



100 puntos arriba o abajo no tienen importancia

MODE MV OFF ::

Que cierre mas feo....RESISTIREMOS 

74xx vamos a por tí.


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Abr 2012)

¡Qué desmadrada viene la subasta!


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2012)

siyalodecia humilde servidor , larguistas esperad lo menos un par de meses :rolleye:


----------



## sinnombrex (30 Abr 2012)

Ultimamente caen mas los grandes que los pequeños. 

Desde mi nivel de aprendiz, creo que se estan deshaciendo de todo lo que huele con españa a nivel internacional. 

Veis otra explicacion para que BBVA, Santander, Telefonica sean los que mas caen? Ademas de las constructoras que es mas normal.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2012)

Según informan algunas fuentes del mercado, un "dedo gordo" (así se conoce a los operadores que por error introducen alguna orden equivocada), habría sido el causante de la caída de esta mañana del oro, tras la venta de 7.500 contratos de futuro sobre este metal precioso.

El oro cotiza ahora con una caída del 4,45% a 1.160$ la onza. :rolleye:

dedo gordo dicen estos comemieldas , por otra parte casi seguro se descarta el QE3


----------



## Cantor (30 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No hay ibex?. Mira que me extraña porque no tiene madre :8:. Vamos a mirarlo.



tenga o no madre el ibex, yo felicitaré a la mía el PRIMER DOMINGO de MAYO  ya que mañana es el día del trabajo, a pesar de que ella sea muy trabajadora


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

Qué cabrones. Le han dado duro en el cierre.


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2012)

al final mis IAG han aguantado estoicamente, en cambio mis TR me han llevado al terreno de la neutralidad.... a esperar al miercoles


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

El IBEX es para pegarle en todo el morro. Acaba de cerrar y en el after ya está bajando casi lo mismo que SP.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Según informan algunas fuentes del mercado, un "dedo gordo" (así se conoce a los operadores que por error introducen alguna orden equivocada), habría sido el causante de la caída de esta mañana del oro, tras la venta de 7.500 contratos de futuro sobre este metal precioso.
> 
> El oro cotiza ahora con una caída del 4,45% a 1.160$ la onza. :rolleye:
> 
> dedo gordo dicen estos comemieldas , por otra parte casi seguro se descarta el QE3



¿Ein? ¿Mande?


----------



## Diegol07 (30 Abr 2012)

¿Me parece a mi o estamos en una situacion clave?, nos estamos acercando al doble suelo, cosa muy pero muy mala, si lo llegamos a perforar vendrian problemas muy graves incluida la prima de riesgo, creo que se aceleraria todo y en cuestion de dias estariamos cerca de los 6200. Ojo a esta semana, los Leones tiene mucha hambre de España, ya esta cocinada y con la sal en la mesa, solo falta el primer mordisco y a gritar SOS por Europa, veo un rescate muy proximo.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 Abr 2012)

Para la legión iberdrola, yo me apuntaría como niveles los 3,65 por arriba para cantar victoria (de momento no ha podido con ellos en varias sesiones). Y los 3,42 por abajo. Por debajo de 3,40 malo, malo.

Yo lo veo como un valor muy peligroso para mantenerlo mucho tiempo en cartera ahora mismo. En cualquier momento, Floro suelta otro paquete "explosivo" y hay galletón asegurado.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El SP necesita una visita a los 1396. Ahí se la debe jugar.



Ahí lo tenemos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

El timeframe corto lo tengo girado a la baja.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> ¿Me parece a mi o estamos en una situacion clave?, nos estamos acercando al doble suelo, cosa muy pero muy mala, si lo llegamos a perforar vendrian problemas muy graves incluida la prima de riesgo, creo que se aceleraria todo y en cuestion de dias estariamos cerca de los 6200. Ojo a esta semana, los Leones tiene mucha hambre de España, ya esta cocinada y con la sal en la mesa, solo falta el primer mordisco y a gritar SOS por Europa, veo un rescate muy proximo.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Ese es el nivel si rompemos los 6800.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Para la legión iberdrola, yo me apuntaría como niveles los 3,65 por arriba para cantar victoria (de momento no ha podido con ellos en varias sesiones). Y los 3,42 por abajo. Por debajo de 3,40 malo, malo.
> 
> Yo lo veo como un valor muy peligroso para mantenerlo mucho tiempo en cartera ahora mismo. En cualquier momento, Floro suelta otro paquete "explosivo" y hay galletón asegurado.



La tengo echada el ojo en los 3,26 - 3,18, con permiso del culibex ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2012)

Trader Pepinaceo! LOL

Hoy me han dado cerita ::


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El IBEX es para pegarle en todo el morro. Acaba de cerrar y en el after ya está bajando casi lo mismo que SP.



No te frustes, está oscilando en tierra de nadie ::


----------



## FranR (30 Abr 2012)

Al final hemos aguantado esos 7008... 

Publicados niveles y pequeño comentario, así como el trader el día.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

“La bolsa va a vivir cinco aos extraordinarios”,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Abr 2012)

Otro que quiere comprar iberdrolas, La Bolsa desde los Pirineos: Comprar Iberdrola con un riesgo asumibleLa Bolsa desde los Pirineos: Comprar Iberdrola con un riesgo asumible


----------



## tonuel (30 Abr 2012)

que penita me da el ibex... ) ) )


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

En el nivel actual, el SP se está jugando bastante. Si pierde los 1396, PELIGRO.


----------



## The Hellion (30 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Para la legión iberdrola, yo me apuntaría como niveles los 3,65 por arriba para cantar victoria (de momento no ha podido con ellos en varias sesiones). Y los 3,42 por abajo. Por debajo de 3,40 malo, malo.
> 
> Yo lo veo como un valor muy peligroso para mantenerlo mucho tiempo en cartera ahora mismo. En cualquier momento, Floro suelta otro paquete "explosivo" y hay galletón asegurado.



Supuestamente FLOPER ha firmado un lock-out de 90 días al para colocar el 3,xx%, por lo que en tres meses no debería haber peligro. 

Otra cosa es lo que haga como alguien le tantee. 

Ese es el problemón de Iberdrola ahora mismo. Tanto bajar la cotización para joder a ACS ha hecho que ahora estén las dos unidas en un abrazo mortal. ACS tiene que salir de IBE, pero no puede irse de golpe, porque afloraría unas minusvalías monstruosas. 
IBE no puede seguir mucho más tiempo con esta cotización, porque en el momento más inesperado alguien la opa. 
Si ACS no puede seguir aguantando y se ve forzada a soltar su participación del golpe, IBE se va al carajo. 
Por ahí he leído que hay quien apuesta por una recompra de acciones por parte de IBE (¿de dónde va a sacar el dinero?) o por parte del fondo árabe que está en su accioniariado (esto podría tener más visos de realidad). 

Como a alguna eléctrica china se le crucen los cables, se va a haber un follón que ni en Pekín ni en Pekón...

Por cierto, hablando de chinos, ¿habían ustedes oído hablar de los Bonos chinos de 1913?







Pues yo no. Y hay quien dice que cada uno de los de 100 libras (que dejaron de ser atendidos en 1939) valía, en 2002 (principal y dividendos impagados), 19.162.385 libras esterlinas. Y hay quien cree que EEUU acabará obligando a China a atender la deuda, por lo menos en parte. 

De hecho, los británicos algo consiguieron arañar (un 68% del nominal, cosa que ciertamente dista mucho de la pila de millones esa calculada por los abogados de los tenedores de los bonos). Así que ya saben, si tienen un bono de esos colgado por la pared, busquen por internet. 

Y en España hay muchos más bonos de esos de lo que yo me imaginaba. Resulta que lo de las preferentes es tradición en el país. A nuestros bisabuelos y tatarabuelos ya se la metieron doblada. :XX::XX:


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Supongo que ya se imaginarán como hay ido el volumen de hoy. Máximo saldo a las 9:30 y mínimo a las 17:34, ya en subasta. A partir de las 9:30 han ido vendiendo y vendiendo, no han parado durante el resto del día de aumentar el saldo vendedor.

Y yo que hoy a las 9 quería ponerme vendedor y al final he abortado la operación por volumen demasiado escaso :´(

Y es lo que vengo diciendo desde hace tiempo, desde el principio de abril esto solo va a subir de vez en cuando, para rebotes de poca importancia, nos vamos a ir hacia abajo hasta julio, probablemente hasta el final de este mes, sin embargo es probable que este miércoles hagamos un máximo antes de volver a encarar la cuesta abajo.

Y en subasta han vendido alrededor de 500 contratos...algo bastante gordo, en fin, aprovechen para salir ahora que aun están a tiempo.

edito: compren, compren, no me hagan caso 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/304778-bolsa-a-vivir-cinco-anos-extraordinarios.html


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Supuestamente FLOPER ha firmado un lock-out de 90 días al para colocar el 3,xx%, por lo que en tres meses no debería haber peligro.
> 
> Otra cosa es lo que haga como alguien le tantee.
> 
> ...



Por eso decía que no era buena para mantenerla mucho tiempo y la desaconsejaba para una cartera a largo plazo. Porque dentro de 2 meses y poco, Floro puede soltar otro paquete. 

Y es posible que lo haga porque Floro está canino y necesita liquidez. Hace 4 días soltó su participación en Abertis.


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

Silver Wheaton a punto de fugarse en timeframe horario con objetivo de más del 12%. Hay que confirmar su rompe.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Supongo que ya se imaginarán como hay ido el volumen de hoy. Máximo saldo a las 9:30 y mínimo a las 17:34, ya en subasta. A partir de las 9:30 han ido vendiendo y vendiendo, no han parado durante el resto del día de aumentar el saldo vendedor.
> 
> ...



Mulder, algunos del hilo no te van a hacer ni puto caso :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En el nivel actual, el SP se está jugando bastante. Si pierde los 1396, PELIGRO.



Vaya duelo de titanes. Ahí esta clavado


----------



## The Hellion (30 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Vaya duelo de titanes. Ahí esta clavado



Mexican standoff. 

A ver quién se mueve primero


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Al final hemos aguantado esos 7008...
> 
> Publicados niveles y pequeño comentario, así como el trader el día.



Sigo tu blog, creo que hoy tienes una errata (o yo no me entero, que es posible):

"Canal muy importante para el corto plazo : 7.172 es el nivel a superar para cumplir primer objetivo en 7450 aprox. Pandoro se encuenta en los 6.996 para el miércoles.

Objetivo para el martes si superamos ese SUPERNIVEL 7.268"

¿No sería objetivo para el jueves?


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder, algunos del hilo no te van a hacer ni puto caso :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



De aquí a finales de Julio hay 14 semanas. En tendencia de caída sin parar, si se deja 200 puntos por semana de media (hoy se ha dejado 140), a finales de Julio estamos en 4000.

Me parece demasiado, salvo rescate o algo de eso.

Yo creo que en Julio estaremos bastante más abajo de los 6800, pero tanto no. Creo que habrá algunas semanas laterales. O eso quiero creer :S.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Silver Wheaton a punto de fugarse en timeframe horario con objetivo de más del 12%. Hay que confirmar su rompe.



Largos?
¿conoces a Jeff Dezos? he estado mirando a Amazon aunque se encuentra sobrecomprada, si lo conoces o sabes algo de como ves a la empresa deberias compartir conocimientos:

estariamos muy agradecidos


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> De aquí a finales de Julio hay 14 semanas. En tendencia de caída sin parar, si se deja 200 puntos por semana de media (hoy se ha dejado 140), a finales de Julio estamos en 4000.
> 
> Me parece demasiado, salvo rescate o algo de eso.
> 
> Yo creo que en Julio estaremos bastante más abajo de los 6800, pero tanto no. Creo que habrá algunas semanas laterales. O eso quiero creer :S.



Yo no aguanto hasta Julio sin soltar un par de zambombazos ::

Todo va a depender de cómo se "mueva" el SP de los cohones !!!


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

*Quiero sangre en el SP. Vaaaaaaamos coño*

[YOUTUBE]zF7IMgOYFRs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

Silver Wheaton ..... con buen stop.


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Largos?
> ¿conoces a Jeff Dezos? he estado mirando a Amazon aunque se encuentra sobrecomprada, si lo conoces o sabes algo de como ves a la empresa deberias compartir conocimientos:
> 
> estariamos muy agradecidos



Yo monté largos.

No conozco a Jeff Bezos. Lo puse en plan coña hace unos días en una contestación al "gatito". Todo lo que se contesta a este tipo, hay que ponerlo en solfa.

Sí que conozco a un tipo con un cargo relativamente algo que se encarga de la Logística en Norteamérica. Me dice que van bien pero que cada muy poco tiempo tienen que reinventarse porque continuamente las buenas ideas tienden a durar menos porque la competencia aprieta (en USA hay mucho comercio on-line).
Eso sí, y ya a nivel personal, no entiendo cómo pueden valer más de 100.000 millones con lo que ganan. Venden mucho muchísimo pero con poco margen y están continuamente bajo el escrutinio de los resultados trimestrales. El día que fallen .... les van a dar duro hacia abajo porque quitarán del precio la prima de crecimiento.

Miren lo que gana al año y compárenlo con los 100.000 millones que vale en bolsa. Sorprende.


----------



## atlanterra (30 Abr 2012)

Bertok, no es por fastidiar, pero me parece que el SP se va p'arriba. (1.48X)


----------



## Diegol07 (30 Abr 2012)

El SP me esta aburriendo muchisimo hoy, sigue estancado desde hace 3 horas.
Que hable el tito Berni, Obama, Merkel o Berlusconi desde una isla paradisiaca en compañia de una joven de no mas de 26 años, asi lo menean un poco.


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Quiero sangre en el SP. Vaaaaaaamos coño*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zF7IMgOYFRs[/YOUTUBE]



.... diggin deeper just to *rise it up again*!!!!!


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Bertok, no es por fastidiar, pero me parece que el SP se va p'arriba. (1.48X)



No lo pongo en duda. Si es así, iré con ellos ::

El SP tiene que mostrar sus cartas en breve. La visita hasta los 1396 estaba a huevo. Ahora es importante ver cómo se comporta.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> .... diggin deeper just to *rise it up again*!!!!!



Man, check your level of english 8:

[YOUTUBE]QgsefsoATHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

Miren Ivahoe Mines. Si supera los 12 estará rompiendo la directriz bajista primaria en timeframe de horas. Además coincide con una zona muy fuerte de soporte en timeframe diario, semanal y mensual. No hay que precipotarse .... hay que esperar a que dé la señal.


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Man, check your level of english 8:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QgsefsoATHs[/YOUTUBE]



ya, ya, ya ..... lo que pasa es que a tí el "to throw it away" te gusta o te conviene más.::

Además, en vez de Man ..... podrías haber escrito Guy ......


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ya, ya, ya ..... lo que pasa es que a tí el "to throw it away" te gusta o te conviene más.::
> 
> Además, en vez de Man ..... podrías haber escrito Guy ......



Me conviene porque voy corto en SP desde 1399. :fiufiu:

Me estoy jugando unas cuantas jalubias. 8:


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

Mundo platero usano
Las acciones de las plateras llevan bastante tiempo bajando duro. Ahora están prácticamente todas en un gran soporte. Es cierto que pueden perder ese soporte. Pero también pueden acompañar al eurodolar que es algo que mueve mucho a las acciones en bolsa.


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

Ahí tienen a Silver Wheaton fugándose y al sector platero dándose la vuelta. En riguroso directo.


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Abr 2012)

Hoy día duro, tres despidos de gente cercana.

En fin, he decidido tomarme una cerveza, pero como la cosa noo está para fiestas yo sigo con mi clásica


----------



## atlanterra (30 Abr 2012)

FSLR subiendo en vertical, ¿será otro amago? Creo que esta vez no...


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> FSLR subiendo en vertical, ¿será otro amago? Creo que esta vez no...



Ahora va con mucho volumen. Es bueno.


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahora va con mucho volumen. Es bueno.



Se ha dado la vuelta el sector claramente hacia arriba. Los mínimos en muchas acciones ya quedan muy lejos en el intradía y ya hay valores subiendo el 14%.

Está entrando dinero a lo burro en muchos valores.


----------



## atlanterra (30 Abr 2012)

Las Maxwell también se pasan al verde. Parece que hay giro al alza en el SP.

Las First creo que por lo menos hasta los 20 tienen vía libre.


----------



## atlanterra (30 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Está entrando dinero a lo burro en muchos valores.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

Yingli rompiendo los 3,60 dolares en timeframe de horas. Camino libre si le dejan hasta los 4 dolares. Puede ser un momento importante para las solares.


----------



## atman (30 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me conviene porque voy corto en SP desde 1399. :fiufiu:
> 
> Me estoy jugando unas cuantas jalubias. 8:



Jodó, es usteq peor que yo... :8:

::


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Las Maxwell también se pasan al verde. Parece que hay giro al alza en el SP.
> 
> Las First creo que por lo menos hasta los 20 tienen vía libre.



Tienen que pasar de 10 con solvencia. Este valor es otra historia.

First Solar puede apuntar hasta 23,45 dolares.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Jodó, es usteq peor que yo... :8:
> 
> ::



Me salgo con +180USD, que mañana hay que comer ::

El movimiento ha ido avanzando y en el sistema la posición de venta cada vez tiene menos fuerza.

A otra cosa, coño.


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

Pepón!!!!. I've been waiting for you, just for you. Where are you?


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pepón!!!!. I've been waiting for you, just for you. Where are you?



De momento sólo hemos visto al oso :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (30 Abr 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Sigo tu blog, creo que hoy tienes una errata (o yo no me entero, que es posible):
> 
> "Canal muy importante para el corto plazo : 7.172 es el nivel a superar para cumplir primer objetivo en 7450 aprox. Pandoro se encuenta en los 6.996 para el miércoles.
> 
> ...



Gracias Hamijo, corregido


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

Sean patriotas y no huyan cobardes.

España sufre la peor fuga de capitales desde que se recrudeció la crisis - CincoDías.com


----------



## alvapost (30 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sean patriotas y no huyan cobardes.
> 
> España sufre la peor fuga de capitales desde que se recrudeció la crisis - CincoDías.com



El dinero es cobarde y mas si es español.


----------



## carloszorro (30 Abr 2012)

El posible impago de España hundiría a Wall Street entre un 10 y un 20 por ciento: CNBC - elEconomista.es


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Abr 2012)

Hola, qué tal? el ibex dentro de los márgenes previstos 7205-6950 (por abajo, fuera, por arriba incrementamos largos, hay que estarlo desde hace una semana, entre 7000-6900 (no es necesario pescarlo en los 6800, pq no lo habrás pescado, salvo con un poco de culete..inocho.
Quiero mostrar algo que pueda ser interesante, en esta jornada con menor trascendencia de la que se le está dando (es normal que afloje, los lunes suele aflojar y no es broma, los días de mayores subidas en nuestro índice contra lo que la gente cree son los miércoles y jueves, y no digo que vayan a ser esta semana o las siguientes así, pero que hoy simplemente ha regulado indicadores, que no vamos a llegar a 8000 ptos en 10 días joder!!).





Fijaros la fuerza de la compra y venta. Hemos pasado en el estocástico de niveles 40 a 100 en velas horarias, ganando en ese intervalos 50 cts (un 16% que se dice pronto) y sin embargo hemos caído ya de esos niveles 100 a 35 perdiendo unicamente 14 cts. Bueno, parece que con un margen neto de 46 cts estando de nuevo en el mismo nivel de estocástico que hace varios días en velas horarias.
Vemos más claro, todavía en velas semanales, como aún habiendo ganando ya este margen neto, ni tan siquiera hemos arrancado de una zona sobrevendida..


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sean patriotas y no huyan cobardes.
> 
> España sufre la peor fuga de capitales desde que se recrudeció la crisis - CincoDías.com



Más descontado que la baja de Lass en el Madrid (aún siendo bastante mejor que Kedhira..)


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

Indra:

Ya estarán viendo que en otros hilos se les está despellejando. En bolsa es otra historia. Ha bajado mucho muchisimo. Ha generado un posible buen suelo con doble apoyo en timeframe diario y se ve cierta acumulación el último mes. Lleva una bajada de un 50% desde el verano. Es probable que con la sobreventa que lleva y la figura técnica que dibuja .... que pudiera producirse un rebote de cierta entidad.


----------



## tonuel (30 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> edito: compren, compren, no me hagan caso
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/304778-bolsa-a-vivir-cinco-anos-extraordinarios.html




Y usted que lo vea...


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2012)

Ya está el DAX de nuevo sobre los 6800. Les ha cogido cariño.
Hasta que no los pase y consolide .... no se puede pensar en largos allí.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2012)

Bueno, acabamos de limpiar el bazooka por si lo tenemos que disparar mañana.


----------



## Durmiente (1 May 2012)

¿No vais a abrir el nuevo hilo del mes?


----------



## bertok (1 May 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-ibex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte.html#post6253278


----------



## Janus (1 May 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...is-visto-ibex-35-mayo-2012-a.html#post6253300



...................................


----------



## Janus (1 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-ibex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte.html#post6253278



Qué gorrón eres. Déjame que es la primera vez. Dalo de baja.


----------



## bertok (1 May 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué gorrón eres. Déjame que es la primera vez. Dalo de baja.



Cuando seas padre, comerás huevos 8:


----------



## The Hellion (1 May 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando seas padre, comerás huevos 8:


----------

